# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Mayo 2013. Pepón cabrón, sufre el atracón y saluda a la afición bajista +



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

*Vaaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

pole en este hilo?


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2013)

será en octubre


----------



## juanfer (30 Abr 2013)

Mes interesante.


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Esto es España

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...enciano-al-creer-que-Ikea-ofrecia-empleo.html


Bertok cagaprisas te has cargado mi curso de dandalú


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

A bertok poleando,
y a pandoro esquivando.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Abr 2013)

Lo de AMD, habrá que vigilar si rompe los 2,85 con alegría. Está a puntito de enfrentarse a los últimos máximos.

En cuanto lo de FCC por gráfico no le veo nada especial pero habrá que seguirla, como le dé por subir como Ferrovial este último año...
Aunque para que suba digo yo que el mercado tendrá que acompañar, como venga el guano no habrá nada que hacer.
En otro foro que frecuento ya hay comentarios acerca de un posible techo con las últimas subidas y los buenos comentarios sobre el mercado; que los bancos ya no están tan mal, la bajada de la prima de riesgo, ya no se habla del rescate de España.
Yo no veo claro lo de las buenas noticias, todavía crep que haría falta algo mas de euforia para distribuir entre las gacelas.


----------



## LoboDeMar (30 Abr 2013)

¡Mamá mira!
¡Salgo en la first peich del hileh del ibeh!

Objetivos del mes:
- Iberdrolas: Vender 1000 cogidas a 3,86.
- Telefónicas: Mantener (y, si pudiera ser, dejar de hacer double facepalm cada vez que las veo). La voz cada vez más me dice: ¡piramidah!
- RWE: Vender 200 cogidas a 27,60.


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

que poca gente, todo el mundo viendo el futbol?


----------



## LoboDeMar (30 Abr 2013)

Hecho lo cual, y casi en total liquidez, cargar birras, latunes y unah putillah e ir a visitaroh a lah trinchereh de la liquideh.

Con IBE iba más largo, pero algo me dice que mmmmdchs...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (30 Abr 2013)

Mardito furgol.
¿Cuando empieza la fiesta?


----------



## LoboDeMar (30 Abr 2013)

¿Hay fútbol? ¿Quién juega? <-- Completa y totalmente en serio...
Yo es que soy más de deportes alternativos: correr, ping-pong, follar...


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Abr 2013)




----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> ¿Hay fútbol? ¿Quién juega? <-- Completa y totalmente en serio...
> Yo es que soy más de deportes alternativos: correr, ping-pong, follar...



22 millonarios que les mantenemos ::

Lo que pasa que estos "representan lo que somos":

mastercard, unicredit hypovereinsbank, bwin, gazprom...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

puta mierdal..... voy preparando el gif animado.....


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2013)




----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

y mañana mas futbol! ya tu sabes! el dia del trabajo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


>


----------



## inversobres (30 Abr 2013)

A ver que trae este mes... estamos tensando la cuerda.


----------



## Cascooscuro (30 Abr 2013)

Joder...las 22:46 y ya tenemos hilo de Mayo?
No he podido pillar sitio en primera pagina...menos mal que al menos el Real Mandril ha perdido... 

Edito: ha ganado pero no se ha clasificado


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)




----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



disculpe jefe, he cogido prestado su gif, me gusto mucho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Los infieles arderán en el infierno, arderán.


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2013)

parece ser que Mourinho dice que ha sido un robo arbitral. Joder, tiene que ser verdad, porque él no se queja asín como asín


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

Aqu compr Vettel: "Lo prob y se llev 175 euros del mejor jamn". El Correo

robo el que le meterian a este 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 23:02 ----------

ojo a cotizaciones del sabadell y popular


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-6-meses-refinanciaciones-riesgo-normal.html


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Aqu compr Vettel: "Lo prob y se llev 175 euros del mejor jamn". El Correo
> 
> robo el que le meterian a este
> 
> ...



ya te digo, sin desmerecer, un bodegilla de teruel


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Para quien creyese que ya había visto de todo en España....Un pequeño adelanto de mi nueva adquisición 

http://www.diarioabierto.es/52855/declive-dioses-mariano-guindal

Osama Bin Laden fue director de Iberia


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2013)

Cada mes abren el hilo más temprano, viven en el "descuento"

Saludos a todos... les sigo leyendo

El gato parece que esta constipado, 

Parece que los gatos manipulan más el cerebro humano que la cara de los bebes ... o eso dice 
El efecto que ejerce en nuestro cerebro la cara de un bebé humano

Me alegró saber que la trinchera ya está alicatada, pero no olviden lavar las cortinas, que como ha desaparecido el elemento femenino del foro seguro que tienen hasta lamparones::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Abr 2013)

Página 3 en el hilo de mayo y aún estamos en abril.

Calopez, exijo baneos ya!!!! 

::


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cada mes abren el hilo más temprano, viven en el "descuento"
> 
> Saludos a todos... les sigo leyendo
> 
> ...



Siguen habiendo jembras, ocultas pero están ::::::


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Página 3 en el hilo de mayo y aún estamos en abril.
> 
> Calopez, exijo baneos ya!!!!
> 
> ::



Los foreros australianos llevamos tiempo en 1 de mayo ::


si, los de bilbao nacemos donde queremos


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cada mes abren el hilo más temprano, viven en el "descuento"
> 
> Saludos a todos... les sigo leyendo
> 
> ...



Cuanto tiempo, bienvenida.Me ha dejado usted de piedra con el articulo, esto es evolución y lo demás tontería "Los gatos manipulan a los humanos incorparando una llamada similar al llanto de los bebes( en las mismas frecuencias)"


----------



## peseteuro (30 Abr 2013)

Me apunto al hilo y espero que este més llegue el guano, el reset y todos los osos que a este paso se van a extinguir de verdad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

LOL







Los gatos son unos mamones de lo graciosos que son... :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Me apunto al hilo y espero que este més llegue el guano, el reset y todos los osos que a este paso se van a extinguir de verdad.



We are resting.

*Hell is coming.
*


---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 21:34 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL


----------



## grillo35 (30 Abr 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> parece ser que Mourinho dice que ha sido un robo arbitral. Joder, tiene que ser verdad, porque él no se queja asín como asín




Ojo, porque el petardazo que van a pegar el madrid y sus acreedores va a ser de ordago... guano del bueno el jueves para el chulibex


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2013)




----------



## azkunaveteya (30 Abr 2013)

janus, sobre FCC. Tiene 1000 kilos en Realia con Bankia refinanciados, no?

No sé si será solo a la banca

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aflorar-mora-oculta-del-30-de-septiembre.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


>


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2013)

JATO QUE ESTABAS ALCISTA??? :::::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

Fran.... estas de tooooooorpe, kalimotxo in veins?


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2013)

ESTO ES UNA SEÑALLLLL!!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 23:44 ----------

Cualo falla?


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2013)

Que se prepare el jato con sus putos largos ... llegan los whiskas.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2013)

El S&P 500 gana un 1,8% en abril y firma seis meses al alza: es su mejor racha desde 2009 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Siguen habiendo jembras, ocultas pero están ::::::



A esto se llama "vestimenta descriptiva" o "leeme en los labios"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]Cualo falla?



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/45173ea0-293e-4d40-990f-2fc4d707d718/04.30.2013-23.47.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/45173ea0-293e-4d40-990f-2fc4d707d718/04.30.2013-23.47.png" width="431" height="321" border="0" /></a>









al sobre... Ar!!!


----------



## Janus (30 Abr 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> janus, sobre FCC. Tiene 1000 kilos en Realia con Bankia refinanciados, no?
> 
> No sé si será solo a la banca
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aflorar-mora-oculta-del-30-de-septiembre.html



Los castuzos de FCC se fueron de negocios a pachas con Bankia tanto en Globalvía como en Realia. De esa forma tenían financiación buena y abundante.

La refinanciación en Realia se "ve" en Mayo y ahí puede haber ostias, vamos que va a haber una buena manija.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 23:50 ----------

*Por cierto, joder el disgusto que ha sido el partido. Qué putada* ::


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/45173ea0-293e-4d40-990f-2fc4d707d718/04.30.2013-23.47.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/45173ea0-293e-4d40-990f-2fc4d707d718/04.30.2013-23.47.png" width="431" height="321" border="0" /></a>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ARGGGGGg pues no puedo meterlo y es muy buenoooo


¡Vaya GIF! / Gato con criado que le hace masajes



El Kalimotxo se lo han puesto al gato en los whiskas







A ver si es verdad que tenemos unos primeros días de mayo guanosos. Se me ha quedado un nivelillo colgado ahí abajo.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2013)

mola el titulo.............

pillo stio


----------



## Durmiente (1 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Que se prepare el jato con sus putos largos ... llegan los whiskas.



Sobre esta imagen tambièn se me ocurren varios comentarios, pero me limitaré a ponerle título: "temblad, malditos temed y temblad" o "¿Qué c*o*ñ*o sentirá ella en el idem?"


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 May 2013)

.
Bueno, ahora ya si es mayo, ansiosos ...


----------



## Cascooscuro (1 May 2013)

Bienvenidos a Mayo!


----------



## Durmiente (1 May 2013)

Mayo siempre ha sido el mes de las flores.... esperemos que no sea el mes de los capullos.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ARGGGGGg pues no puedo meterlo y es muy buenoooo
> 
> 
> ¡Vaya GIF! / Gato con criado que le hace masajes
> ...



a ver si ayudo.............


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

Alaa ya tenemos para el jueves nuevo billete

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=418487

Y a este le seguiran los de 10,20,50,100,200,500


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Mamonasos, quien de ustedes está jugando al PokerStar con el nombre de Pandoro?

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 00:12 ----------

A mi lo que me ha dejado mosca es la noticia de Azkuna, sobre la morosidad de la banca y septiembre.

Ahí puede ser el apocalipsis ibexiano que esperamos, y concordaría con mi visión (Carlos Jesús style) anual.


----------



## Abner (1 May 2013)

¡Traición, traición! Exijo mi sitio en primera página. Abrir el hilo de mayo 3 horas antes "no se vale"


----------



## sr.anus (1 May 2013)

30 min y 6 paginas
Tiene que haber guano por pelotas este mes


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Este hilo mítico se merece un tema mítico.

[YOUTUBE]dGE6uCkXvt8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 00:42 ----------

*Sigo disgustado por el puto partido.*


----------



## LCIRPM (1 May 2013)

Otra vez que llego tarde, menos mal que mañana no se trabaja


----------



## tarrito (1 May 2013)

poleeeeeeeee, coñooo poooleeeeeee

la 1ª después de las 00:00 ... abel kien diceme lo contrario!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 May 2013)




----------



## Roninn (1 May 2013)

Pillo sitio y sigo esperando el momento de desempolvar fotos de osos. Que ultimamente el SP cae hacia arriba y es un sopor.

Sell in may and go a degüello.

Disclaimer: manteniendo pequeña posicion en ko


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cada mes abren el hilo más temprano, viven en el "descuento"
> 
> Saludos a todos... les sigo leyendo
> 
> ...



Cosas que me hace hacer mí gato más allá de mí voluntad: 

- abrirle puertas 
- abrirle latas 
- pelarle gambas 
- calentarle el mejor trozo de la cama para cuando se decida a retirarse 
- abrirle el balcón en pleno enero a las 6 de la mañana 
- levantarme a las 3 de la mañana para dejarle entrar en casa después de una farra de vacaciones en el pueblo (y siempre viene sin churros)
- masaje a 4 manos en la cama (lo que implica control mental sobre dos mentes humanas simultáneamente)

Lo mejor: cuando en primavera intenta meterse en el bolsillo mientras estoy tumbado en el sofá una vez que se ha guardado la manta de ver la tele invernal 

Lo peor: cuando el perro me mira después de hacer todo eso

Por cierto, el nikkei ni fu ni fa...


----------



## paulistano (1 May 2013)

Llego de copas y ya hay siete páginas??

Mañana las leere.


O no8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 May 2013)

Este hilo cada vez es menos serio.
Se abre en el mes anterior.
/páginas, 65 entradas con un % altísimo de las mismas dedicadas a un gato...
En fin, que tengamos un buen mes.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Este hilo cada vez es menos serio.
> Se abre en el mes anterior.
> /páginas, 65 entradas con un % altísimo de las mismas dedicadas a un gato...
> En fin, que tengamos un buen mes.



También hay jembras ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (1 May 2013)

Dejad ya de postear boobies

Lo que se lleva ahora, son los estiramientos


----------



## Lechu (1 May 2013)

Buenos dias


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

Janusss Cesar hablando de una empresa que empieza por p y termina por a....no te digo nada y te lo digo todo


http://www.ivoox.com/tertulia-politica-el-paro-reparto-de-audios-mp3_rf_1998851_1.html


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

No me digáis que no es divertido....

UGT y CCOO contra el paro...y en la foto sonriendo...y justo encima ...."reciben 800 mill para formación"


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> También hay jembras ienso:ienso:ienso:



Lo único serio que se postea en este hilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo único serio que se postea en este hilo.



Este hilo es demasiado hinpoltante para ser serio ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo es demasiado hinpoltante para ser serio ::



Aquí reina el "espíritu y el desconosimiento del Jato".
Se ha impuesto su FED y umilda.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

Paso adelante de Beatriz Talegón en el PSOE: no descarta presentarse a las primarias - EcoDiario.es


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Paso adelante de Beatriz Talegón en el PSOE: no descarta presentarse a las primarias - EcoDiario.es



Yo ya del ppsoeiu me espero cualquier cosa,son capaces de poner la coletilla de iberoamericano o multicultural en sus siglas par rascar 7 mill de votos mas.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

"Hola... Soy Beatriz Talegón y vengo a las primarias..."


----------



## Drinito (1 May 2013)

Vaya lío.

Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Paso adelante de Beatriz Talegón en el PSOE: no descarta presentarse a las primarias - EcoDiario.es
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Quiere decir que va a presentarse a clases de primaria.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janusss Cesar hablando de una empresa que empieza por p y termina por a....no te digo nada y te lo digo todo
> 
> 
> Tertulia política. El paro y el reparto de las competencias en mp3 (01/05 a las 00:43:49) 48:39 1998851 - iVoox



Dice que el clientelismo ha saltado a cleptocracia y eso no se puede soportar ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

BTW.... manifestación del dia del currante por parte de CNT, SAT, STOP desahucios (WTF) y demás.

Con todo el respeto... la misma cantinela año-tras-año y no hacen nada de nada. 

¿He oído sindicalistas al poder?

:ouch:


----------



## Nómada65 (1 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me digáis que no es divertido....
> 
> UGT y CCOO contra el paro...y en la foto sonriendo...y justo encima ...."reciben 800 mill para formación"



Vergonzoso y Escandaloso. ¿ No existe el karma contra esta patúlea ?ienso:


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dice que el clientelismo ha saltado a cleptocracia y eso no se puede soportar ::



Piensa en los vinculos politicos con la economia, en que consejos estan ,porque y como han llegado ahi...y luego hablamos...igual es que ves a elena salgado,acebes,aznar y felipe gonzalez con una formcion en temas energeticos que haria palidecer al mismisimo einstein, que alguien llame al encargado del nobel, vaya pais,tanto cerebro y tan mal condecorado.

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleptocracia


----------



## pipoapipo (1 May 2013)

As se especula con Bankia: los fondos compran subordinada a precio de saldo para ir al canje - Cotizalia.com

aqui dice q el FROB ..... SI metera platita con el mercado abierto a bankiarrota

no coman ni beban nada mientras estan leyendo, pueden tener una desgracia....


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2013)

Hoy es el día del año en que se consume más marisco.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 13:09 ----------




pipoapipo dijo:


> As se especula con Bankia: los fondos compran subordinada a precio de saldo para ir al canje - Cotizalia.com
> 
> aqui dice q el FROB ..... SI metera platita con el mercado abierto a bankiarrota
> 
> no coman ni beban nada mientras estan leyendo, pueden tener una desgracia....



Ayer me dio la risa cuando en Interpobres no me dejaban ponerme corto en Bankia. HdP!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hoy es el día del año en que se consume más marisco.



¿Te refieres a los que se consumen en bares y restaurantes o al de los locales de lucecitas? : :


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

pipoapipo dijo:


> As se especula con Bankia: los fondos compran subordinada a precio de saldo para ir al canje - Cotizalia.com
> 
> aqui dice q el FROB ..... SI metera platita con el mercado abierto a bankiarrota
> 
> no coman ni beban nada mientras estan leyendo, pueden tener una desgracia....



Mira que me lo olia.Este pais cada dia se parece mas a un gran casino.Que ni se atrevan a pedir ni un euro mas para bankia, vaya tela, en vez de meter el dinero en el equity se dedican a comprar acciones a mercado para mantener la cotizacion alta y forzar asi el cierre de cortos ole ole y ole.Para el que no tenga planes para el puente os recomiendo una peli "Casino" de robert de niro...No desvelare el final pero como pais llevamos un camino muy parecido


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

*Joder, qué sigo arrastrando un gran disgusto por el partido de ayer.*


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Joder, qué sigo arrastrando un gran disgusto por el partido de ayer.*



Y la alegria de ver como miles de enfurecidos forofos gritaran a Floren cuando se enteren que el equipo esta quebrado no te consuela?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Joder, qué sigo arrastrando un gran disgusto por el partido de ayer.*



Calle-calle que hoy toca *butifarra up the ass* :X


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los que se consumen en bares y restaurantes o al de los locales de lucecitas? : :



Naaa queda mejor decir whiskerias...palabro mas castizo de este nuestro gran pais


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Ya falta poco en Bankia, si baja un 75% estará en el precio equivalente de 1 céntimo que es lo que hemos dicho mil veces.

Detrás tiene que ir el Popular.

Ya sé que se me van a tirar los perros pero Bankia será una muy buena opción de inversión a largo plazo. Ha solventado todos sus problemas a costa del dinero de los contribuyentes y sus sufridos accionistas. Una vez limpia y totalmente viable .... tirará hacia arriba pero para eso tiene que ponerse en un precio justo que ahora mismo dista mucho de estar cerca de él.

No olviden que Bankia, gracias a los dineros de todos, está en mejores condiciones que el resto del sistema bancario quien apenas ha purgado una parte de sus problemas. El único tema a ver es revisar cuál es la posición de riesgo de Bankia respecto a la deuda pública.

Ya han visto el ajuste de valor que ha sufrido Bankia para poder purgar sus pecados. Es infinitamente mayor que el del resto de los bancos y aquí surje la pregunta ¿es que el más pecador del reino y con mucha diferencia era Bankia?. Respuesta, queda ajuste en la banca.


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya falta poco en Bankia, si baja un 75% estará en el precio equivalente de 1 céntimo que es lo que hemos dicho mil veces.
> 
> Detrás tiene que ir el Popular.
> 
> ...



Bueno eso de que ha purgado ya todos sus pecados...tengo mis dudas...Usted conoce lo que son los avales cruzados...


http://elpais.com/diario/2008/12/08/sociedad/1228690801_850215.html


Yo no se para que molestarse en comprar barato Bankia que ojo ha llegado a capitalizar por mas de 60000 mill...te recuerdo que las acciones de libre circulacion no supondran nada de todo el capital, como un 0,1%-1%. Ya es tener ganas de buscarse problemas y mas cuando tienes bankinter por 1500 mill y que viene con linea directa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2013)

A los hijos de puta de arriba no los he vuelto a oír desde que acabó el partido. Que alegría cuando pitó el arbitro ::



Janus dijo:


> *Joder, qué sigo arrastrando un gran disgusto por el partido de ayer.*





---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 13:39 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los que se consumen en bares y restaurantes o al de los locales de lucecitas? : :



A+B hamijo, A+B.


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A los hijos de puta de arriba no los he vuelto a oír desde que acabó el partido. Que alegría cuando pitó el arbitro ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con las cajas fuera de juego ya veras lo que nos vamos a divertir cuando ningun banco refinancie las deudas del futbol, ese dia saco el protos gran reserva


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Calle-calle que hoy toca *butifarra up the ass* :X



Si lo digo es porque un equipo británico se va a reforzar con un buen entrenador y un magnífico delantero ... y va a ser más jodido pelear en Europa el año que viene.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con las cajas fuera de juego ya veras lo que nos vamos a divertir cuando ningun banco refinancie las deudas del futbol, ese dia saco el protos gran reserva



Estoy esperando ese día ansiosamente, lo de España en este asunto es un hazmerreir, hacienda apretando a los ciudadanos y los clubes debiéndoles pasta a hacienda, a la seguridad social y a las cajas; y en algún caso, como el Deportivo, todavía va el juez responsable del concurso de acreedores y suelta que tiene que haber quitas en la deuda, que si no el club no se salva... tela marinera!!


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Estoy esperando ese día ansiosamente, lo de España en este asunto es un hazmerreir, hacienda apretando a los ciudadanos y los clubes debiéndoles pasta a hacienda, a la seguridad social y a las cajas; y en algún caso, como el Deportivo, todavía va el juez responsable del concurso de acreedores y suelta que tiene que haber quitas en la deuda, que si no el club no se salva... tela marinera!!



Ese dia llegara y sin tardar mucho.Ni un solo banquero tiene suficientes bemoles de dar un credito de 100 mill poniendo como unica garantia a cristiano ronaldo y sobrevivir a una jga


----------



## LCIRPM (1 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y la alegria de ver como miles de enfurecidos forofos gritaran a Floren cuando se enteren que el equipo esta quebrado no te consuela?



Yo cuando flipé es cuando empezaron "SI, SE, PUEDE"

¿Estaba la Ada Colacau en el palco?


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

uyuyuyuyuyui..

Spring Slowdown Paints Ugly Picture for Jobs: ADP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

Iba a hacer una pequeña argumentación acerca de la no equivalencia entre descerebrado/tarugo y aficionado al fútbol pero me da pereza, en cambio aporte cinéfilo:







The.Bay.2012.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-GECKOS (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

tecnocopla dijo:


> Hombre, está claro que la mejor solución es enseñar a la gente de estos países a valerse por sí misma y equilibrar la balanza a nivel mundial. Está claro que eso es mejor que la emigración, que ya de por sí es un drama personal para el implicado.
> Ahora, eso sí, espero que luego no vengas con los argumentos de que muchas empresas se van de españa por la competencia "desleal" que desde otros países con mano de obra mucho más barata nos hacen, y claro, eso nos perjudica y eso no puede ser, etc.... Se te ve el plumero, chaval.
> En este mundo hay un reparto muy desigual de la riqueza y hay que ceder en algo para evitar enormes situaciones de miseria



Apuntada Vea Casino, no se arrepentirá


----------



## pecata minuta (1 May 2013)

11 páginas y eso que la bolsa está cerrada :ouch::ouch:
Ustedes tienen poco que hacer, ¿no?


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Joder, qué sigo arrastrando un gran disgusto por el partido de ayer.*



joder Janus, no sabía que era ud. tan futbolero. Bertok y el pirata ya sabía yo que sí. Por cierto, no me ha parecido ver el gif de este último jeje


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

ojo a la plata

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 15:44 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> joder Janus, no sabía que era ud. tan futbolero. Bertok y el pirata ya sabía yo que sí. Por cierto, no me ha parecido ver el gif de este último jeje



Del barsa hasta el fondo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2013)

Justo entró el corto en los 1600 y están dando platita.


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

no me gusta meter el dedo en la llaga, de hecho creo que esta noche se nos cepillan a nosotros, pero es que estos dos memes me han hecho gracia y me gustaria compartirlo con uds.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

April 2013 Manufacturing ISM Report On Business®
PMI™ at 50.7%

Ligeramente menor que consenso.


----------



## ave phoenix (1 May 2013)

AMD peleandose con los 2.85 :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> AMD peleandose con los 2.85 :fiufiu:



Habría que tener cuidado porque no hay un gran volumen aunque la vela de ayer tampoco fue mala. Tiene ahí enfrente los tres dolares en donde se produjo un hueco en el pasado. No debería extrañar una bajada a 2,52 dolares para apoyarse en la directriz recuperada así como en la MM150 que es la que estaba mandando. Ahora está enfrentando la MM200. No hay prisa, cuando confirme el cambio de tendencia .... tiene camino más allá de 6 incluso.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 16:40 ----------

Veo dinero fácil con posiciones bajistas en carbón y plateras.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 16:41 ----------

Cuidado los bajistas en Valero.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 16:43 ----------

En Novavax se puede entrar perfectamente largos utilizando la referencia de 2,20 USD. Ojo, aquí los stops hay que respetarlos.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 16:44 ----------

Ojo con Barrick, al igual que las plateras .... se está poniendo morcillona.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 16:45 ----------

En Yingli hay que ponerse corto ahora mismo. El stop está en 2,66. El r/r es muy positivo.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 16:47 ----------

De lo más caliente que hay ahora mismo en la bolsa usana es GT Advanced. Está con acumulación enfrentando los 4 USD. Es punto es determinando para tener un movimiento importante.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Joder, qué sigo arrastrando un gran disgusto por el partido de ayer.*



Más tonto y no naces ienso:ienso:ienso:

Luego veremos al puto Farsa ::::::


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Luego veremos al puto Farsa ::::::



Si ganamos me vas a tener que limpiar el ......

Esta noche salimos con todas las galas. Alguna copa de europa ganaremos: balonmano (épico el partido contra el At Madrid de hace unos días), basket, hockey, fútbol, .....

Sé que estás jodido pero no te preocupes porque pasan muchos años para que volváis a caer en semifinales.


----------



## Krim (1 May 2013)

Ya vereis que 4 chicharros más buenos...







nos van a caer ::::::


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Están dando de lo lindo en algunos sectores. Aguanten las espadas, keep your heads up!.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 May 2013)

Ahí está AMD cercita de los 3 leuros.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ahí está AMD cercita de los 3 leuros.



Lo está haciendo muy bien. Necesita más volumen para estar más tranquilo pero muy bien de momento. Lo lógico es que comience a construir un zig zag hacia los 6 dolares.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 May 2013)

a ultima hora usana velón verde 

pasaré a recoger el owned


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Hoy no está habiendo nada relevante en el lado short del mercado. Esto sigue alcista hasta que no muestre la patita.


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Me asomo, me alegro de que esto ande rojillo y me voy a rezar a San Críspulo para que mañana y pasado nos arrastre "pabajo" un pelín.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Finalmente los reguladores son conscientes de que la existencia del High Frequency Trading (HFT) supone una ventaja desleal frente al resto de participantes en el mercado y parece que van a poner coto al asunto. Y curiosamente la primera iniciativa proviene desde un mercado desregulado, el de divisas: EBS, la conocida plataforma electrónica de negociación de divisas, perteneciente al broker ICAP ha anunciado que en breve planea introducir medidas que limiten en gran medida las ventajas que tienen los algoritmos HFT en el mercado.

Entre dichas medidas se baraja agrupar las órdenes en bloques cada ciertos milisegundos y negociarlas de forma aleatoria, limitando así la velocidad de ejecución. Dichas medidas serán implementadas de forma paulatina en todos los pares negociados a través de su red. Asimismo ParFX, la red de negociación creada por varios bancos, entre ellos Deutsche Bank y Barclays, también planean adoptar medidas similares.

Lógicamente los reguladores de las Bolsas no han tardado en reaccionar y tanto en Australia como en Europa ya se baraja la posibilidad de introducir pausas aleatorias de varios cientos de milisegundos entre operaciones para enlentecer artificialmente el trading.

Desde luego la introducción de medidas de este tipo van a suponer un punto de inflexión, y bien podrían dejar el asunto del HFT en una simple moda pasajera. Como bien explica Gil Mandelzis, CEO de EBS, "los primeros 20 años de trading algorítmico han traído cosas muy positivas: mayor transparencia y reducción de spreads. Pero existe un límite a partir del cual, incrementos marginales de velocidad y menores tamaños de posición no añaden valor sino que al contrario, dañan los mercados. De alguna manera, los mercados han rebasado ese límite ya".

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 19:53 ----------

En seguida habla la FED.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

Ojo a la declaración de la FED dentro de 5 minutos que hoy no hay rueda de prensa posterior...


----------



## juanfer (1 May 2013)

A las 20.00 publican las actas de la Fed.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

Mirando precios de tierras de cultivo, miren que curioso:


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Alguien sabe como verlo en directo, lo de la conference de Bernie?.


----------



## juanfer (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mirando precios de tierras de cultivo, miren que curioso:



En la cv cada dia queda menos tierra cultivable por la burbuja. Ley oferta demanda.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

May FOMC Meeting - Business Insider


----------



## juanfer (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alguien sabe como verlo en directo, lo de la conference de Bernie?.



Publican actas.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mirando precios de tierras de cultivo, miren que curioso:



en algún sitio tenian que meter las plusvalias, que estos no se fian del banco ya sabe.


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alguien sabe como verlo en directo, lo de la conference de Bernie?.



Toma, para que los veas palmar

Rojadirecta.me - capotvtr3s

y para que te entretengas con estos temazos

[YOUTUBE]_bgMaesAsKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

The Federal Reserve held fast to its ultra-accommodative monetary policy Wednesday, solidified by what board members described as an economy weakened by fiscal policy.

Interest rates will remain at historically low levels while the U.S. central bank will not alter its $85 billion a month asset purchasing program, the Fed's Open Markets Committee decided at this week's meeting.

While recent meetings have been remarkable for the early signs of dissent over the long-standing Fed policy, the sentiment this month turned towards concerns about slow growth.

Inflation fears that have buoyed critics also abated.

Edit: Cuando se lo piensen esto se viene abajo.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Toma, para que los veas palmar
> 
> Rojadirecta.me - capotvtr3s
> 
> ...



Un poco gayer para mi gusto.

People on this side, if you feel good, make some noise.


----------



## ave phoenix (1 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ahí está AMD cercita de los 3 leuros.



Superados


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

El timeframe de minutos en SP no dice nada y nada funciona. Es mejor no meter el hocico.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 20:16 ----------




ave phoenix dijo:


> Superados



El hueco se cierra en 3,13 aprox. Enhorabuena a los premiados y quienes han sabido perseverar. Ahora que no se bajen antes de tiempo y que las plusvis no les quemen las manos. Yo me monto en cuando haya parada y long trip.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 May 2013)

Que ocurre en el Forex que están las gráficas dando bandazos? ::


----------



## aitor33 (1 May 2013)

Vaya pepinonnnnnnn AMD


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Quien vaya a corto, en AMD debería haberse apeado en 3,19.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En la cv cada dia queda menos tierra cultivable por la burbuja. Ley oferta demanda.





TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> en algún sitio tenian que meter las plusvalias, que estos no se fian del banco ya sabe.



Son tierras de regadío, supongo que en Valencia y Andalucía al ser el agua más escasa son más caras, pero me imagino que la clave de tanta diferencia está en la especulación asociada a la burbuja inmobiliaria ya que los precios por hectárea en los 80s eran similares.

Aunque no se, parece ser que en Andalucía los precios de las tierras de regadio siempre han sido un 40%-50% superiores a la media de España, lo mismo la productividad tiene algo que ver.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Algún tufillo a peponian ltd hay.

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 20:25 ----------


----------



## juanfer (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son tierras de regadío, supongo que en Valencia y Andalucía al ser el agua más escasa son más caras, pero me imagino que la clave de tanta diferencia está en la especulación asociada a la burbuja inmobiliaria ya que los precios por hectárea en los 80s eran similares.
> 
> Aunque no se, parece ser que en Andalucía los precios de las tierras de regadio siempre han sido un 40%-50% superiores a la media de España, lo mismo la productividad tiene algo que ver.



El problema creo que esta en los derechos del agua. Muchos campos de golf y urbanizaciones compraban dichos derechos. El tener derecho a agua es igual a ser de regadio.


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Vamos a entrar en la hora final de negociación en abierto. If you don't wanna be in the pic, you better get out.

Right now, all we need of you is you say "go away".


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Esto para mañana

C.P. 8.458-8.410

Por abajo 8.370 y el que tenemos pendiente 8.356

8.220 si flojeamos en el 356

La escapada alcista: Lo más cercano 8.562 (me la juego y digo que este es el punto del tirón final a los 9.400, pero antes el nivel por abajo.)


Hoy de regalo DAX (c) 7.888-7.838

Objetivo a medio plazo >8050


SP Objetivos a medio 1601-1625 (c)

A muy c.p. 1.584.1573

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 20:49 ----------

Sorry el primer nivel del SP ya ha sido toucheado..... llega tarde la previsión PERO QUEDAN MAS!!!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (1 May 2013)

amd disparada +15%


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Es muy probable que sea un movimiento de muy largo plazo. Cualquier acción tiene su época en donde baja y baja y baja ............ y su época en la que sube, sube y sube. Es el proceso de que los grandes se salen o de que los grandes acumulan.

Esta subida, en un momento tan propicio por la figura técnica así como por el volumen y las velas en el último mes ............ es una magnífica opción de largo plazo. Exáctamente como dijimos hace tiempo sobre First Solar.


----------



## juan35 (1 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es muy probable que sea un movimiento de muy largo plazo. Cualquier acción tiene su época en donde baja y baja y baja ............ y su época en la que sube, sube y sube. Es el proceso de que los grandes se salen o de que los grandes acumulan.
> 
> Esta subida, en un momento tan propicio por la figura técnica así como por el volumen y las velas en el último mes ............ es una magnífica opción de largo plazo. Exáctamente como dijimos hace tiempo sobre First Solar.



cuando usted diga,

S2


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

GORRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 21:49 ----------

Ozu que golaso


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

Allé Robben.

Vela escombrera en el SP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

First finger up the ass janus....


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

El Messi con un careto en el banquillo que no veas

¿Por qué no juega?

P.D. Ni papas de furbo

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 21:54 ----------

Estoy viendo el partido en un canal sudamericano (creo)...llaman a la copa "La Orejona"


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> First finger up the ass janus....



Yo sor er betí.


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Decían que la bandera esta der Beti era el culo de Lopera ::::

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 21:58 ----------

Los alemanes están entrenando para cuando pidamos pasta este verano al BCE, encerrados y no pasa un españó.


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

creo que estamos viendo el equipo que próximamente dominará el fútbol mundial. Al menos a nosotros nos ha pillado con un par de Champions en los últimos tiempos en el zurrón.

por cierto, off the topic, veo que hace tiempo que no se habla de las eonicas, ya no son fashion? no queda nadie dentro?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El Messi con un careto en el banquillo que no veas
> 
> ¿Por qué no juega?
> 
> ...



El sucnor del Messi se habrá borrado del partido, no quiere que le vasilen otra vez


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sucnor del Messi se habrá borrado del partido, no quiere que le vasilen otra vez



Eso es un fotoshó, le han pegado la cabeza a un cuerpo cani ¿no?

La capacidad torácica es la de un bebedor compulsivo de litronas en el parque... ::::


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> creo que estamos viendo el equipo que próximamente dominará el fútbol mundial. Al menos a nosotros nos ha pillado con un par de Champions en los últimos tiempos en el zurrón.
> 
> por cierto, off the topic, veo que hace tiempo que no se habla de las eonicas, ya no son fashion? no queda nadie dentro?



Los hundirá anfetas Guardiola 8:8:8:

El futuro está escrito


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

James River subiendo el 30%. Mucho cuidado que no han descubierto oro ni mucho menos.

James River Coal Co. Earnings Cheat Sheet

Results: Adjusted Earnings Per Share decreased to $-1.21 in the quarter versus EPS of $-0.45 in the year-earlier quarter.

Revenue: Decreased 35.99% to $193.3 million from the year-earlier quarter.

Actual vs. Wall St. Expectations: James River Coal Co. reported adjusted EPS loss of $1.21 per share. By that measure, the company beat the mean analyst estimate of $-1.60. It beat the average revenue estimate of $190.55 million.


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Estoy descubriendo que esto del fútbol no difiere mucho de la bolsa...

Comentario "Es un gran equipo jugadores que se abren y reciben...." COMO EL JATO!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (1 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ultima hora usana velón verde
> 
> pasaré a recoger el owned



*owned*

::::


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

Todas las mierdecillas chicharreras están en ebullición. El SP arriba del todo (55 meses de Tendencia Primaria Alcista) y con vela escombrera. Todo el mundo hablando de revalorizaciones x2. Estamos en Mayo.

Está claro


----------



## ponzi (1 May 2013)

El señor Bernanke esta jugando con las leyes de la física económica

[YOUTUBE]n-3cu_Q119s[/YOUTUBE]

Entre estos y Japón van a generar una hiperflacion que vamos a flipar

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...ntacto-su-programa-de-recompra-de-bonos-.html

Ya solo les falta poner los tipos en el -5%


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *owned*
> 
> ::::



Ha sido mala suerte.

No dejes de comprar de forma compulsiva :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Mode hijoputa ON


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es un fotoshó, le han pegado la cabeza a un cuerpo cani ¿no?
> 
> La capacidad torácica es la de un bebedor compulsivo de litronas en el parque... ::::



NEgativo.... el messi tiene ese cuerpo....












El tio es borderline, cuerpo yonki de parque....peeeero por yo que se que dios generoso, juega como nadie al furgo, y por eso es rico y se focka ese culasso! :ouch:

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 22:08 ----------

Por cierto bertok, has visto la peli que recomendé?





No esta mal.


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NEgativo.... el messi tiene ese cuerpo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donde está Messi? ::

Ahí no hay bulto para ese aeropuerto  :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 22:13 ----------

Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 22:14 ----------

Piqué magnífico jugador!!!! Que golaso!!!!!


----------



## Janus (1 May 2013)

Mucho tiempo hacía que no había visto una sesión tan aburrida. En USA no ha habido nada relevante. Si quiere irse al guano, aún tiene mucho que demostrar.

El DAX está en un momento en el que tiene que decidirse. Creo que venía con tanta pendiente que al margen de algún recorte .... seguirá alcista un tiempo.


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

madre mia que paliza, un par de cojones joder!


----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Facebook reports 38% jump in quarterly revenue, but profit misses forecasts on slowing rate of mobile user growth.


Por decir algo de bolsa y tal....

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 22:18 ----------

Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Que tio más feo el que ha centrado...:8:


----------



## wetpiñata (1 May 2013)

Visa Earnings: $1.92 EPS, $2.96 Billion Revenue vs. Expectations of $1.81 EPS, $2.85 Billion Revenue

La bifurcación entre gasto minorista y materias primas-energía empieza a dar miedito...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2013)

three fingers up the ass???
OMG! This is a fist-fuck!!!


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)




----------



## FranR (1 May 2013)

Vaya cabezazo se han metido dos, uno de los que ha caído era Forrest Gump y se ha levantado resolviendo raices con los dedos....


----------



## aitor33 (1 May 2013)

me han mandado este chiste a estilo Bertok jajajaja


Se encuentran, Rajoy, Merkel y la reina de Inglaterra en el infierno... (después de palmarla, claro está):
Merkel pide al diablo permiso para hacer una llamada a Alemania, para saber cómo estaba el país después de su partida.
El diablo le concedió la llamada y habló durante 2 minutos. Al colgar, el diablo le dijo que el coste de la llamada eran 3 millones de euros, y Merkel le pagó.
Al enterarse de esto, la reina de Inglaterra quiso hacer lo mismo y llamó a Inglaterra durante 5 minutos. El diablo le pasó una cuenta de 10 millones de libras.
Rajoy también sintió ganas de llamar a España para ver cómo estaba el país, y habló durante 3 horas. Cuando colgó, el diablo le dijo que eran 25 céntimos de Euro.
Marianico se quedó atónito, pues había visto el coste de las llamadas de los demás, así que le preguntó por qué era tan barato llamar a España...
Y el diablo le respondió:
- Mira, barbas, con la cantidad de parados, las huelgas, los recortes en los hospitales públicos, los problemas educativos, la prima de riesgo, la Gurtel, la ETA, la inmigración, la falta de justicia, la impunidad y corrupción política, los ERE´S, la inseguridad ciudadana, el desgobierno, Camps, las manipulaciones, las mentiras, los incendios, la Bolsa , Bankia, los chascarrillos de Esperanza Aguirre, los problemas de vivienda, las Sorayas, Gallardón, Aznar desde la FAES, las aventuras del Rey y el “listo” de Urdangarín,
ESPAÑA ES UN INFIERNO....

...¡Y de infierno a infierno la llamada es LOCAL, so capullo!


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

pues parece que los alemanes nos han dado bien por el ass, para que nos vayamos acostumbrando, vaya!:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NEgativo.... el messi tiene ese cuerpo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni me dí cuenta. Ví la imagen y me fijé en los itunes, pensé que era alguna mierda publicitaria de apple.

Voy a por ella a TPB. Oye bro, pásame un link decente para ir a tiro hecho. Gracias ::

---------- Post added 01-may-2013 at 21:07 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> madre mia que paliza, un par de cojones joder!



¿qué esperabas? ienso:


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ni me dí cuenta. Ví la imagen y me fijé en los itunes, pensé que era alguna mierda publicitaria de apple.
> 
> Voy a por ella a TPB. Oye bro, pásame un link decente para ir a tiro hecho. Gracias ::
> 
> ...



el espiritu de Migueli. Mira que motivados están estos por llegar al poder.

La política puede ser una fiesta, según Nuevas Generaciones de Valencia | Comunidad Valenciana | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> el espiritu de Migueli. Mira que motivados están estos por llegar al poder.
> 
> La política puede ser una fiesta, según Nuevas Generaciones de Valencia | Comunidad Valenciana | EL PAÍS



Tarzán Miguel, todavía recuerdo lo leñero que era.

Ya no tienen ni huevos.


----------



## grillo35 (1 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tarzán Miguel, todavía recuerdo lo leñero que era.
> 
> Ya no tienen ni huevos.




Y el cagoncio de Rosell diciendo que esta muy orgulloso de todos....:cook:


----------



## bertok (1 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Y el cagoncio de Rosell diciendo que esta muy orgulloso de todos....:cook:



Rosell, ese gran directivo .....


----------



## egarenc (1 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Y el cagoncio de Rosell diciendo que esta muy orgulloso de todos....:cook:



espera que sale también er Tito a decir que está también mu orgulloso de sus chicoh...pa cagarse, vamos.


----------



## Drinito (2 May 2013)

Mas quite un hilo del Ibex, esto parece un hilo porno

Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

El caralibro lo está haciendo bastante bien.


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

Drinito dijo:


> Mas quite un hilo del Ibex, esto parece un hilo porno
> 
> Enviado desde mi UMI X1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (2 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> el espiritu de Migueli. Mira que motivados están estos por llegar al poder.
> 
> La política puede ser una fiesta, según Nuevas Generaciones de Valencia | Comunidad Valenciana | EL PAÍS



pero....... ¿dónde están los panzer cuando se les necesita?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Iba a hacer una pequeña argumentación acerca de la no equivalencia entre descerebrado/tarugo y aficionado al fútbol pero me da pereza, en cambio aporte cinéfilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bertok, había cerrado la persiana. Ahí tienes el link.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

Buenos días. El Nikkei se despide de los 14k. Yo diría que esto no lo levanta ni el Conde Draghi vestida de flamenca.. Veremos si es cosa de dos días o va más en serio..


----------



## ghkghk (2 May 2013)

Pole en el hilo de mayo.

Amadeus a lo suyo. ¡Qué forma de peponear desde los albores de la tempestad!


----------



## locojaen (2 May 2013)

que paradito está esto... como va el "lueves"?
grifols empitonada, gamesa toma su respiro, el sabadell ahi está no sabe si empitonar o agachar la cabeza...


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, había cerrado la persiana. Ahí tienes el link.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Downloading for free 

Esta también promete

[YOUTUBE]vsLiuq5v5Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (2 May 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Solo sube un 1%, no?




Sí, pero lleva 20 mesescitos...


----------



## vmmp29 (2 May 2013)

pandoro ha pasado factura en Grifols


----------



## ddddd (2 May 2013)

Buenos días.

¿Cómo ven el momento actual de E.on? 

Dudas, muchas dudas en cuanto a ella.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven el momento actual de E.on?
> 
> ...



EON está en Tendencia Primaria Bajista. La semana que viene creo que da un montón de pasta en dividendo.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 08:48 ----------

Puro caviar para el intelecto

Entrevista de César a Daniel Lacalle, gestor de fondos de inversión. en mp3 (24/04 a las 23:39:00) 47:43 1981537 - iVoox


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Poca fuerza, mareando mucho en el techo del CP...¿Visita al nivel inferior?

Saquemos al pato porsi........


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

Esto va a ser un sopor hasta las 13:45.

Make a wish: no hay bajada y los mericanos pinchan esta tarde en peticiones iniciales y balanza comercial.o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

Os acordáis del follón que liaron por el error en la tabla excel de Reinhart?


Debt, Growth, and the Austerity Debate | Outside the Box Investment Newsletter | Mauldin Economics

Un extracto:

An essay on Bloomberg notes:

The biggest howler is the least consequential. By highlighting the wrong cells in an Excel spreadsheet, Reinhart and Rogoff actually took an average over 15 countries, rather than the full sample of 20. Embarrassing? Yes. Important? No. Of the five missing countries, only one – Belgium – had ever experienced very high debt. Adding it barely changed the findings because Belgium’s economic growth during its high-debt episode was roughly similar to that in other highly indebted nations. ​
En el Spoiler el Tochaco:



Spoiler



Two weeks ago I wrote about the current debate over the 2010 paper by Ken Rogoff and Carmen Reinhart (hereinafter referred to as RR) on the correlation between debt and GDP growth. I said that the most important part of their work, which is the construction of an enormous database on debt and financial crises over the last few hundred years, was to be found in their book This Time Is Different and elsewhere. And their fundamental conclusion: debt is not a problem until it becomes one. And then it reaches a critical mass and you have what they called the Bang! moment.

They did make an unfortunate error in a few cells of a massive Excel spreadsheet, which subsequent analysis has shown to not be a huge deal, though some have made it out to be. And the more I read of the issue, the more I believe that the bulk of the negative response has political overtones. There are those who wish to find reasons to abandon any move toward balanced budgets and reasonable fiscal policies. They see austerity as a punishment, some type of masochistic conservative Calvinist plot foisted on poor unsuspecting citizens who should not be held responsible for the governments they elect.

As I wrote two weeks ago, austerity is a consequence, not a punishment. 

Last Thursday RR published an op-ed in the New York Times. Some were uncharitably dismissive of it, but if you take a careful look at the detailed online version, which is this week’s Outside the Box, I think you'll find their counterarguments thorough and reasonable.

An essay on Bloomberg notes:

The biggest howler is the least consequential. By highlighting the wrong cells in an Excel spreadsheet, Reinhart and Rogoff actually took an average over 15 countries, rather than the full sample of 20. Embarrassing? Yes. Important? No. Of the five missing countries, only one – Belgium – had ever experienced very high debt. Adding it barely changed the findings because Belgium’s economic growth during its high-debt episode was roughly similar to that in other highly indebted nations.
[emphasis mine]

While the media loves to focus on the simple (and regrettable) coding error (which RR acknowledge), the main body of their analysis still points strongly in the same direction, and that direction has been noted by other, independent researchers:

Researchers at the Bank of International Settlements and the International Monetary Fund have weighed in with their own independent work. The World Economic Outlook published last October by the International Monetary Fund devoted an entire chapter to debt and growth. The most recent update to that outlook, released in April, states: "Much of the empirical work on debt overhangs seeks to identify the 'overhang threshold' beyond which the correlation between debt and growth becomes negative. The results are broadly similar: above a threshold of about 95 percent of G.D.P., a 10 percent increase in the ratio of debt to G.D.P. is identified with a decline in annual growth of about 0.15 to 0.20 percent per year.” (NYT)

In fact, when you examine the paper and underlying research of the University of Massachusetts trio who discovered and wrote about the error, you find that there is not all that much difference in outcomes if you use their assumptions. The best analysis I have read is in this piece by F. F. Wiley (even if he misspells my name in his links <g>). For those wanting even more detail on this issue, I suggest you read the Wiley piece after you read RR’s response below.

Economics, at least in its predictive and prescriptive forms, is not a physical science, notwithstanding the physics envy of many economists. To try and suggest that major policy differences should be formed on the basis of numbers to the right of the decimal point is folly. It is enough at times to get the direction right. North rather than south. With regard to the present debate, it is clear that a point can be reached at which too much debt is a problem. Is there a bright, unchanging line? This far and no farther? There is not.

Water transmutes from solid to liquid to gas. In physics and mathematics, limits, and indeed singularities, occur; and we can measure and even predict them. With debt-to-GDP ratios, all we know for now is that the Bang! moment exists, but the precise point for any one given country is not something we can calculate. But wherever that line happens to fall, once it is crossed, Bang! Everything changes. And dear gods, that is a fate to be avoided.

This is far more than an academic tempest in a teapot. Understanding the relationship between debt and systemic financial problems is critical to how you construct your long-term portfolio positions. If there is not a relationship between debt and growth, then quantitative easing will have an entirely different effect on markets than if there is. It is really that simple. Can we point to exact figures and immutable relationships? Of course not. Nothing in life is that simple, and RR don’t even attempt to do so, although some of their critics (and to be fair, some of their supporters) try to see bright red lines around the 90% debt-to-GDP number.

I write this note from La Jolla, looking over the Pacific Ocean. I will have dinner with Jon Sundt and the partners at Altegris at George’s later this evening and then move on to Carlsbad, where I will meet tomorrow with my partners and team at Mauldin Economics. The bulk of the team will be in this week for a two-day planning fest before we celebrate our 10th annual Strategic Investment Conference, starting Wednesday evening. I also have writing and reading and a brand-new speech to attend to. And I want to be there for all the speaking sessions. There will also be lots of late-night conversations with great friends on a very wide range of topics, from QE to biotech to geopolitics and all sorts of politically incorrect notions. Can it get any better?

It is about time to get to that next meeting. I hope your week is going well.

Your about as excited as I can get when I think about this week analyst,

John Mauldin, Editor
Outside the Box
JohnMauldin@2000wave.com

What research is John paying attention to?

Get the same research John receives from his contacts at the world's most successful money management and investment research firms.

In the past few weeks, subscribers to John's Over My Shoulder have received economic forecasts and investment outlook reports from David Rosenberg, chief economist at Gluskin Sheff; Michael Lewitt, author of The Credit Strategist; Don Coxe of BMO; and Louis-Vincent Gave of GaveKal.

When the smart money talks, it pays to listen.

Learn more about Over My Shoulder today
Debt, Growth, and the Austerity Debate

By CARMEN M. REINHART and KENNETH S. ROGOFF
The New York Times, April 25, 2013

In May 2010, we published an academic paper, “Growth in a Time of Debt.” Its main finding, drawing on data from 44 countries over 200 years, was that in both rich and developing countries, high levels of government debt – specifically, gross public debt equaling 90 percent or more of the nation’s annual economic output – was associated with notably lower rates of growth.

Given debates occurring across the industrialized world, from Washington to London to Brussels to Tokyo, about the best way to recover from the Great Recession, that paper, along with other research we have published, has frequently been cited – and, often, exaggerated or misrepresented – by politicians, commentators and activists across the political spectrum.

Last week, three economists at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst, released a paper criticizing our findings. They correctly identified a spreadsheet coding error that led us to miscalculate the growth rates of highly indebted countries since World War II. But they also accused us of “serious errors” stemming from “selective exclusion” of relevant data and “unconventional weighting” of statistics – charges that we vehemently dispute. (In an online-only appendix accompanying this essay, we explain the methodological and technical issues that are in dispute.)

Our research, and even our credentials and integrity, have been furiously attacked in newspapers and on television. Each of us has received hate-filled, even threatening, e-mail messages, some of them blaming us for layoffs of public employees, cutbacks in government services and tax increases. As career academic economists (our only senior public service has been in the research department at the International Monetary Fund) we find these attacks a sad commentary on the politicization of social science research. But our feelings are not what’s important here.

The authors of the paper released last week – Thomas Herndon, Michael Ash and Robert Pollin – say our “findings have served as an intellectual bulwark in support of austerity politics” and urge policy makers to “reassess the austerity agenda itself in both Europe and the United States.”

A sober reassessment of austerity is the responsible course for policy makers, but not for the reasons these authors suggest. Their conclusions are less dramatic than they would have you believe. Our 2010 paper found that, over the long term, growth is about 1 percentage point lower when debt is 90 percent or more of gross domestic product. The University of Massachusetts researchers do not overturn this fundamental finding, which several researchers have elaborated upon.

The academic literature on debt and growth has for some time been focused on identifying causality. Does high debt merely reflect weaker tax revenues and slower growth? Or does high debt undermine growth?

Our view has always been that causality runs in both directions, and that there is no rule that applies across all times and places. In a paper published last year with Vincent R. Reinhart, we looked at virtually all episodes of sustained high debt in the advanced economies since 1800. Nowhere did we assert that 90 percent was a magic threshold that transforms outcomes, as conservative politicians have suggested.

We did find that episodes of high debt (90 percent or more) were rare, long and costly. There were just 26 cases where the ratio of debt to G.D.P. exceeded 90 percent for five years or more; the average high-debt spell was 23 years. In 23 of the 26 cases, average growth was slower during the high-debt period than in periods of lower debt levels. Indeed, economies grew at an average annual rate of roughly 3.5 percent, when the ratio was under 90 percent, but at only a 2.3 percent rate, on average, at higher relative debt levels.

(In 2012, the ratio of debt to gross domestic product was 106 percent in the United States, 82 percent in Germany and 90 percent in Britain – in Japan, the figure is 238 percent, but Japan is somewhat exceptional because its debt is held almost entirely by domestic residents and it is a creditor to the rest of the world.)

The fact that high-debt episodes last so long suggests that they are not, as some liberal economists contend, simply a matter of downturns in the business cycle.

In “This Time Is Different,” our 2009 history of financial crises over eight centuries, we found that when sovereign debt reached unsustainable levels, so did the cost of borrowing, if it was even possible at all. The current situation confronting Italy and Greece, whose debts date from the early 1990s, long before the 2007-8 global financial crisis, support this view.

The politically charged discussion, especially sharp in the past week or so, has falsely equated our finding of a negative association between debt and growth with an unambiguous call for austerity.

We agree that growth is an elusive goal at times of high debt. We know that cutting spending and raising taxes is tough in a slow-growth economy with persistent unemployment. Austerity seldom works without structural reforms – for example, changes in taxes, regulations and labor market policies – and if poorly designed, can disproportionately hit the poor and middle class. Our consistent advice has been to avoid withdrawing fiscal stimulus too quickly, a position identical to that of most mainstream economists.

In some cases, we have favored more radical proposals, including debt restructuring (a polite term for partial default) of public and private debts. Such restructurings helped deal with the debt buildup during World War I and the Depression. We have long favored write-downs of sovereign debt and senior bank debt in the European periphery (Greece, Portugal, Ireland, Spain) to unlock growth.

In the United States, we support reducing mortgage principal on homes that are underwater (where the mortgage is higher than the value of the home). We have also written about plausible solutions that involve moderately higher inflation and “financial repression” – pushing down inflation-adjusted interest rates, which effectively amounts to a tax on bondholders. This strategy contributed to the significant debt reductions that followed World War II.

In short: many countries around the world have extraordinarily high public debts by historical standards, especially when medical and old-age support programs are taken into account. Resolving these debt burdens usually involves a transfer, often painful, from savers to borrowers. This time is no different, and the latest academic kerfuffle should not divert our attention from that fact.

Carmen M. Reinhart is a professor of the international financial system, and Kenneth S. Rogoff is a professor of public policy and economics, both at Harvard.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Esto va a ser un sopor hasta las 13:45.
> 
> Make a wish: no hay bajada y los mericanos pinchan esta tarde en peticiones iniciales y balanza comercial.o



Estamos teniendo un trabajo interesante de acumulación en el 8458, no debería demorarse mucho un latigazo de unos 70 ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2013)

¿Se me ha escapado o el JJJ no ha aparecido en las primeras 20 páginas?
¿Estará de puente con Pandoro?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

buenos dias campeones 

MV ase pole y piya citio en hilo mitico , esperando al cierre del gap para iniciar el brutal rally bajista que acabara de una vez y para siempre con los ejpertitos persigue precios :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias campeones
> 
> MV ase pole y piya citio en hilo mitico , esperando al cierre del gap para iniciar el brutal rally bajista que acabara de una vez y para siempre con los ejpertitos persigue precios :no:



Otia, si antes le himvoco, antes aparece.
Buenos días caballero, le deseo que tenga un buen mes.


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos teniendo un trabajo interesante de acumulación en el 8458, no debería demorarse mucho un latigazo de unos 70 ienso:



latigazo arriba o abajo?


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> latigazo arriba o abajo?



pato pato

GUA GUA GUANOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> pato pato
> 
> GUA GUA GUANOOOOOOOOOOO



Perdone usted mi desconosimiento...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

servidor solo esta esperando al cierre del gap para cargar cortos , la cosa esta clara , BRB y luego jran lateral hasta romper la jran bajista a finales de 2013 :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor solo esta esperando al cierre del gap para cargar cortos , la cosa esta clara , BRB y luego jran lateral hasta romper la jran bajista a finales de 2013 :Baile:




Señor Jato Jalapeño, le llevo pidiendo un análisis de CAF para ya desde hace una semana. 

A ver si sabe poco o directamente no tiene ni idea.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señor Jato Jalapeño, le llevo pidiendo un análisis de CAF para ya desde hace una semana.
> 
> A ver si sabe poco o directamente no tiene ni idea.



no me aparece en el proreal , pero siendo ustec una gacelilla pata negra seguro que vendera en minimos de todos los tiempos :no:

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 13:09 ----------

llevo rompiendome el coco un buen tiempo analizando el ibex y creo que ya lo tengo :Aplauso:

veo un canal fabricado con la paralela de la jran alcista perdida , tambien veo un hchi en los 6000 y un jran lateral durante todo el segundo semestre para finalmente romper la jran bajista y peponear como nunca antes se a peponeado :bla:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señor Jato Jalapeño, le llevo pidiendo un análisis de CAF para ya desde hace una semana.
> 
> A ver si sabe poco o directamente no tiene ni idea.



Análisi JJJ:
Opción A: romperá la jran alcista.
Opción B: romperá la jran bajista.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo un canal fabricado con la paralela de la jran alcista perdida , tambien veo un hchi en los 6000 y un jran lateral durante todo el segundo semestre para finalmente romper la jran bajista y peponear como nunca antes se a peponeado :bla:



Pero que está diciendo ahora? que vamos a peponear en el segundo semestre ????? :8::8::8::8: 

Decididamente usted no se aclara. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero que está diciendo ahora? que vamos a peponear en el segundo semestre ????? :8::8::8::8:
> 
> Decididamente usted no se aclara. :XX::XX::XX:



segundo semestre jran lateral , decididamente ustec no tiene perdon de lol ::

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 13:17 ----------

jran alcista perdida que no existe pero que dara mucho juego


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segundo semestre jran lateral , decididamente ustec no tiene perdon de lol :



Sí, sí, pero que viene después del lateral según usted...?  Dejeme que se lo recuerde :

"...para finalmente romper la jran bajista y peponear como nunca antes se a peponeado " 

osea que rompe la bajista para ¿subir como nunca antes se ha subido? )

Pero si ujted era el adalid de las bajadas al infierno. Donde ha ido todo ese wiskas thinking ??


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sí, sí, pero que viene después del lateral según usted...?  Dejeme que se lo recuerde :
> 
> "...para finalmente romper la jran bajista y peponear como nunca antes se a peponeado "
> 
> ...



MV dice lo que ve , de todas formas las subidas serian para principios de 2014 :rolleye:

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 13:41 ----------

amonoh a cerra el gap , comprad gacelillas :Baile:

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 13:47 ----------

BCE baja tipos un cuartillo :Baile:

compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia , pero primero a cerrar el puto gap :no:


----------



## inversobres (2 May 2013)

0/0 ::

Bajada de tipos que bien!!! :: tremendo, ni aun asi conseguiran nada.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

Ahora sólo falta que Draghi haga su trabajo: si sale sin gafas nos vamos a los infiernos...


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Una bala menos en la recámara, un pasito más al desastre.

No consiguen nada de nada.

La deflación se los come con patatas.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

cerrad el puto gap de una puta vez hijos de satanas :ouch:


----------



## grillo35 (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Una bala menos en la recámara, un pasito más al desastre.
> 
> No consiguen nada de nada.
> 
> La deflación se los come con patatas.




Lamentablemente asi es. El desplome de las materias primas y el inexistente despalancamiento de las economias desarrolladas durante los ultimos años, vuelve a poner de manifiesto que de momento el mayor problema es la deflacion...:ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Lamentablemente asi es. El desplome de las materias primas y el inexistente despalancamiento de las economias desarrolladas durante los ultimos años, vuelve a poner de manifiesto que de momento el mayor problema es la deflacion...:ouch:



Es la única forma de hacer quebrar a estos hijos de puta.

La deflación es el paso previo a comenzar a solucionar los problemas que hay. Pero no les interesa y por ello intentan inflar e inflar e inflar ...


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

La participación de Prisa en Telecinco es 2,5 veces su capitalización.
El negocio en Santillana vale aproximadamente unas 15 veces su capitalización.

Hay que esperar pero es cuestión de tiempo el que vendan y se produzca un importante trasvase de valor desde el debt hacia el equity.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es la única forma de hacer quebrar a estos hijos de puta.
> 
> La deflación es el paso previo a comenzar a solucionar los problemas que hay. Pero no les interesa y por ello intentan inflar e inflar e inflar ...



al final todo terminara en una depresion economica del carajo , lo mismo despues de unos años de vacas gordas ienso:


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Qué puta que no pueden abrirse cortos en Bankia.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

a ver que dice drogui :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

Sin gafas...

"As long as needed..."


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Paro semanal 
324000 cuando se esperaba 345.000 


nos vamos a cerrar el gapsito , por fin :baba:

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 14:36 ----------

al guano con el ibex , cierro largos 8535 y abro cortos ahi mismo :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (2 May 2013)

Por el amor de dios
Pepon, y me han saltado todos los s profit


----------



## inversobres (2 May 2013)

Seguimos ::::.

Disfruten de lo vivido.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Guybrush, en el 5º capítulo la puedes ver las little boobies y el culillo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

cerrado el gapsito y tocada la jran bajista , señores nos vemos en los 6000 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Por el amor de dios
> Pepon, y me han saltado todos los s profit



Hoy se cierra en rojo en el SP. A ver si le tiempo al culibex a caer 200 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

caeremos durante todo mayo , los cortos son ganadores , la logica de MV el zahori no quedara en entredicho :no:


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, en el 5º capítulo la puedes ver las little boobies y el culillo.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

La barrida brutal, pero el punto de giro estaba clarísimo MAMMA MIA.... revisen el post de niveles de ayer.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

quieren reanimar la coñomia bajando un cuartillo los tipos , este drogui es un graciosillo , como se nota que la teutona lo tiene dominado


----------



## vmmp29 (2 May 2013)

dios menudo velón rojo now


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esto para mañana
> 
> C.P. 8.458-8.410
> 
> ...





MEjor me la traigo .............


----------



## tesorero (2 May 2013)

Vaya 10 últimos 10 minutos del Churrix, que habéis roto?

Pillo sitio.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La barrida brutal, pero el punto de giro estaba clarísimo MAMMA MIA.... revisen el post de niveles de ayer.



y dale con los nivelitos , flanderERRE la cosa estaba clara por MISTICO , compra con el rumor vende con la noticia , cierre de gap y toque a la jran bajista


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y dale con los nivelitos , flanderERRE la cosa estaba clara por MISTICO , compra con el rumor vende con la noticia , cierre de gap y toque a la jran bajista



Que está en??????


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias campeones
> 
> MV ase pole y piya citio en hilo mitico , esperando al cierre del gap para iniciar el brutal rally bajista que acabara de una vez y para siempre con los ejpertitos persigue precios :no:



mas razon que un tonto maestro , cierre de gap y pabajo :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 14:53 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Que está en??????



8563,50 ya se que para ustec la jran bajista no existe


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Y ahora vamos a ???? O me lo dice después de que pase? ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 May 2013)

Puto dia de vacaciones..... esperando un mes que cierre el gap y cuan do lo hace no estoy delante del ordenador....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y ahora vamos a ???? O me lo dice después de que pase? ::



6450 para finales de mayo , 6000 en algun momento de junio y reboton :bla:


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y ahora vamos a ???? O me lo dice después de que pase? ::



A meter la polla en una Thermomix que tiene menos peligro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

vengo de comer y... mocos rojos :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Puto dia de vacaciones..... esperando un mes que cierre el gap y cuan do lo hace no estoy delante del ordenador....



pero como le pasa esto gacelilla , es que se veia venir el vende con la noticia :ouch:


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 6450 para finales de mayo , 6000 en algun momento de junio y reboton :bla:



Lo guardo, que es usted muy cuco ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero como le pasa esto gacelilla , es que se veia venir el vende con la noticia :ouch:



la falta de misticismo se paga maestro :ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy se cierra en rojo en el SP. A ver si le tiempo al culibex a caer 200 puntos.



Os lo dije cuando estábamos +1% al alza.

Levamos semanas con un comportamiento típico de techo de mercado.

La señal viene dada de la mano de la efervescencia de los truños chicharreros que sigue Janus.


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo guardo, que es usted muy cuco ::



recuerde que el Jato es







lo que ahora es A, mañana en B (quien dice "mañana" dice 30´´)

parece mentira que todavía no lo sepa :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

los cortos cargados hoy se dejaran engordando lo menos hasta fines de mayo :baba:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> MEjor me la traigo .............



Bravo.

Si no rebota aquí, nos vamos al 8220.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, en el 5º capítulo la puedes ver las little boobies y el culillo.



Eso ya ta vistoh el lunes.... soy de los ansiosoh de GoT...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bravo.
> 
> Si no rebota aquí, nos vamos al 8220.



carga cortos y dejalos engordar , ahora es cuando hay que olvidarse de tradear , creo que tendremos gap a la baja entre 8200-8000 :bla:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso ya ta vistoh el lunes.... soy de los ansiosoh de GoT...



Yo lo voy a ver en un rato pero en el ojeo previo he visto las partes de Leslie ::::::

Peazo temporada que se están marcando.


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso ya ta vistoh el lunes.... soy de los ansiosoh de GoT...



captura del momento XX Pr0n o reporte :no:


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Bravo.
> 
> Si no rebota aquí, nos vamos al 8220.



Hay un nivel de baja probabilidad intermedio sobre los 260, con eso me conformo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

el brutal rally bajista ya esta aqui , señores ahora es cuando os podeis recuperar de todas vuestras minusvalias , solo cargad cortos y dejadlos engordar hasta final de mes :Baile:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Dios, pedazo de reversal aniquilando los SL de los putos larguistas ::8:::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo lo voy a ver en un rato pero en el ojeo previo he visto las partes de Leslie ::::::
> 
> Peazo temporada que se están marcando.



El mejor capítulo hasta el momneto de la temporada



Monlovi dijo:


> captura del momento XX Pr0n o reporte :no:



Las capturas son de pobres.....

[YOUTUBE]1nm5935yfpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dios, pedazo de reversal aniquilando los SL de los putos larguistas ::8:::



a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , es ley de vida ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

Plataforma de afectados por las preguntas que excedan las dos primeras en la reuda de prensa de MarioD.

PD: Potra Mola.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Plataforma de afectados por las preguntas que excedan las dos primeras en la reuda de prensa de MarioD.
> 
> PD: Potra Mola.



cargaste cortos señol chino ? ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (2 May 2013)

Vaya ostia más bruta no? -200 puntos en que? 20 minutos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

BRRUUUUUUTAL RALLY BAJISTA.

Queda confirmado pues, en los 9400 nos vemos de aqui a final de mes.

POTRA@CAT Corp.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Plataforma de afectados por las preguntas que excedan las dos primeras en la reuda de prensa de MarioD.
> 
> PD: Potra Mola.



Mario es mi amigo, no quiero oir nada malo sobre el, eh?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargaste cortos señol chino ? ienso:



Mi no operar cuando MarioD hablar. La volatilidad de estos dias se parecen cada vez mas a las hormonas de las adolescentes viendo a Justin Beber cantando.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bueno cerramos cortos 8535-8320 no me gusta el itraxx y casi siempre que empieza un rally lo hace de a pocos para ir acelerando las caidas


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Ojo al 8.356................


----------



## VLADELUI (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dios, pedazo de reversal aniquilando los SL de los putos larguistas ::8:::



Sr. Bertok sea ujted mas comedido en sus palabras. Cada uno elige su estrategia y eso no es reprochable.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mario es mi amigo, no quiero oir nada malo sobre el, eh?



Del barrio la Chana el, muy majo en las distancias cortas dicen.

Dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres. :fiufiu:


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 May 2013)

Ahora subimos...no sera un doble engaño para que todo el mundo se ponga corto y romper el techo del canal para ir a los 9xxx?


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Sr. Bertok sea ujted mas comedido en sus palabras. Cada uno elige su estrategia y eso no es reprochable.



Este es el hilo de las boobs y pandoro...las buenas maneras quedan a la entrada ::

Wellcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Sr. Bertok sea ujted mas comedido en sus palabras. Cada uno elige su estrategia y eso no es reprochable.



No se lo tome como algo personal. Los que van largo son unos putos alcistas y los que van cortos unos mierdas especuladores. Eso es _asin_.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover baja un 1,5% no me gusta esto , es probable que por hoy ya tengamos suficiente caida , pero la cosa continuara


----------



## burbujas (2 May 2013)

los cortos son malvados especuladores


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Han usado el 356 como techo...ojo a lo que puede venir


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

Si no fuera por estos dias, de que vivirian los brokers? Nadie piensa en los brokers?

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 15:22 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Han usado el 356 como techo...ojo a lo que puede venir



[YOUTUBE]h-bnhv65LEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (2 May 2013)

Ya es casi viernes, y quien opera un viernes termina con pandoro de birras. Esperaremos al lunes para ponernos largos, cortos o cortilargos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Del barrio la Chana el, muy majo en las distancias cortas dicen.
> 
> Dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres. :fiufiu:



Es un tio mu apañao. 

Como hombre viajao que es usted se ha dado cuenta que es chanero. ¿de donde cree usted que ha sacao esa mala-follá? Pues eso.


----------



## VLADELUI (2 May 2013)

Lo sé, lo sé soy seguidor asiduo, pero lo reconozco soy un puto alcista, voylargocon loque no necesitopacomeh. Dejas de ganar pasta todos los días pero al final hay que elegir una estrategia y no tengo tiempo para tradeal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ya es casi viernes, y quien opera un viernes termina con pandoro de birras. Esperaremos al lunes para ponernos largos, cortos o cortilargos



Mañana vamoh a pillar un sieguito bueno en las cruces de mayo, ¿eh o no, compae?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

Usted no prometio un gif o algo si el madrid perdia.

Yo perdi 50 eurazos, pero que bien me lo pase.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé soy seguidor asiduo, pero lo reconozco soy un puto alcista, voylargocon loque no necesitopacomeh. Dejas de ganar pasta todos los días pero al final hay que elegir una estrategia y no tengo tiempo para tradeal.



Tranquilo si tienes tiempo al final subirá...y espero que no tarde mucho. Aunque te puede quedar otro día de escozor en la zona del esfínter.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Sr. Bertok sea ujted mas comedido en sus palabras. Cada uno elige su estrategia y eso no es reprochable.



Tiene usted razón pero no se me ponga tan serio ::

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 13:27 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se lo tome como algo personal. Los que van largo son unos putos alcistas y los que van cortos unos mierdas especuladores. Eso es _asin_.



Hamijo, los cortistas son dioses que alcanzarán el karma repleto de bellas mujeres ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé soy seguidor asiduo, pero lo reconozco soy un puto alcista, voylargocon loque no necesitopacomeh. Dejas de ganar pasta todos los días pero al final hay que elegir una estrategia y no tengo tiempo para tradeal.



No se preocupe usted, mienstras pierda a los leoncios les da igual si va largo o corto. Lo importante es que no gane. 

Na es broma, cada uno con su librillo.

El sargento es algo pesimista con la economia española, o como diria Bankia Bolsa es neutral con potencial en no revalorizacion positiva.

Si le sirve de consuelo le tengo en alta estima por ser un español de los de verdad, un patritota.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted no prometio un gif o algo si el madrid perdia.
> 
> Yo perdi 50 eurazos, pero que bien me lo pase.



Denme tiempo, estoy buscando el leitmotiv!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

Y a todo esto el ibex 1% en rojo, lo que es lo mismo que decir na. Donde quedan aquellos -12%? Eso eran bajadas y no lo de ahora.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y a todo esto el ibex 1% en rojo, lo que es lo mismo que decir na. Donde quedan aquellos -12%? Eso eran bajadas y no lo de ahora.



CIERTO!!! Hace tiempo que no tenemos una "vela jato".... :

Ahí vienen otra vez a testear el nivel de marras.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 May 2013)

A ver si nos aguanta el SP500


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y a todo esto el ibex 1% en rojo, lo que es lo mismo que decir na. Donde quedan aquellos -12%? Eso eran bajadas y no lo de ahora.



Yo podre comentarles a mis nietos que vi en vivo y en directo el* -6.66%* del S&P 

Ese si que fue un guano güeno!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> CIERTO!!! Hace tiempo que no tenemos una "vela jato".... :
> 
> Ahí vienen otra vez a testear el nivel de marras.



Becquer ya lo dejo dicho.

Taluego señores, pasado el maremoto toca rascar algo.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo podre comentarles a mis nietos que vi en vivo y en directo el* -6.66%* del S&P
> 
> Ese si que fue un guano güeno!



En 2001 viví un NASDAQ con -15% en una sesión que terminó en verde. Ese día aprendí bastante sin que me costara ni un duro.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

volvemos a la carga , corto 8385 :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En 2001 viví un NASDAQ con -15% en una sesión que terminó en verde. Ese día aprendí bastante sin que me costara ni un duro.



En 2001 estaba yo de botellón me parece..... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En 2001 viví un NASDAQ con -15% en una sesión que terminó en verde. Ese día aprendí bastante sin que me costara ni un duro.



porque no tenias un duro , eras un chaval y ahora que si tienes platita ya eres un viejo , que cosas no ienso:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En 2001 estaba yo de botellón me parece..... ::



A los 2X yo también pipiaba ..... y seguía la bolsa.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Toma análisis Carpatos!!!! este no falla.


----------



## VLADELUI (2 May 2013)

Aún recuerdo salir de la trinchera con bertok y alguno más allá por el 6700, last summer. Tiempos aquellos revueltos.


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A los 2X yo también pipiaba ..... y seguía la bolsa.



A los 18 ya metía en matildes, no hace tanto tiempo!!!!!


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque no tenias un duro , eras un chaval y ahora que si tienes platita ya eres un viejo , que cosas no ienso:



No das una, antes tenía pasta y ahora tengo cofre ::.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 13:42 ----------




VLADELUI dijo:


> Aún recuerdo salir de la trinchera con bertok y alguno más allá por el 6700, last summer. Tiempos aquellos revueltos.



Ponte un buen Stop Loss o le tendrás que devolver la plata a los mercados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A los 18 ya metía en matildes, no hace tanto tiempo!!!!!



Yo metia en Matildes, Lauras, Marias, Victorias, incluso en algunas cuyo ticker desconocía y desconozco aún. Siempre con SL, para prevenir y tal. :Baile:


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Sr. Bertok sea ujted mas comedido en sus palabras. Cada uno elige su estrategia y eso no es reprochable.



No te enzarces, él va largo ::


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo metia en Matildes, Lauras, Marias, Victorias, incluso en algunas cuyo ticker desconocía y desconozco aún. Siempre con SL, para prevenir y tal. :Baile:



usa la talla "SL" ... pensaba que por aquí éramos más de XXXL


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo metia en Matildes, Lauras, Marias, Victorias, incluso en algunas cuyo ticker desconocía y desconozco aún. Siempre con SL, para prevenir y tal. :Baile:



y porque no nombras a los tios , que te tenemos calado 

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 15:48 ----------

se estrella con la zon 8390 que antes hacia de soportito :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> usa la talla "SL" ... pensaba que por aquí éramos más de XXXL



Que ataque más grátuito via tergiversación malintencionada!!!

Lo pagará, vaya si lo pagará


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y porque no nombras a los tios , que te tenemos calado



ujted tiene fijación en el tema eh? ienso:


----------



## Abner (2 May 2013)

Noooo, me he perdido la bajadaaaaa!!!!

Joder. El 8282 era mi primer objetivo bajista probable.. 
Asco de falta de tiempo real.l


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 May 2013)

Alguna idea del SP500? :


----------



## burbujas (2 May 2013)

gamesa cargamos por debajo de 3?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Noooo, me he perdido la bajadaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Joder. El 8282 era mi primer objetivo bajista probable..
> Asco de falta de tiempo real.l



tienes el casi tiempo real del forexpros y el de bolsamania , para MV es mas que suficiente , lo importante es tener el conocimiento , lo demas es secundario :no:


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

con lo fácil que lo tenía con Super Large o similar ... :ouch: :no:


----------



## gamba (2 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Noooo, me he perdido la bajadaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Joder. El 8282 era mi primer objetivo bajista probable..
> Asco de falta de tiempo real.l



Forexpros es su amigo


----------



## FranR (2 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo metia en Matildes, Lauras, Marias, Victorias, incluso en algunas cuyo ticker desconocía y desconozco aún. Siempre con SL, para prevenir y tal. :Baile:



No vacile, a esa edad las operaciones buenas eran las menos, la mayoría terminaban con dolor oval por frotación intravaqueros, con final en el wc de casa. ::


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Ponemos a Walter Energy en el radar list. Si supera los 18 USD, puede subir de golpe un 40%.

El carbón va acercando el momento en el que gane mucho interés para los "largos".
De momento, wait and see.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 15:57 ----------




burbujas dijo:


> gamesa cargamos por debajo de 3?



En 2,4 o por encima de 3. Otro punto de entrada entraña la dificultad de tener un stop decente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> con lo fácil que lo tenía con Super Large o similar ... :ouch: :no:



Aqui lo que importa es su ataque, no mi posible defensa. Lo importante es su ataque.

Vaya preparándose....


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Hi, you guys look good this afternoon.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponemos a Walter Energy en el radar list. Si supera los 18 USD, puede subir de golpe un 40%.
> 
> El carbón va acercando el momento en el que gane mucho interés para los "largos".
> De momento, wait and see.
> ...



Maestro, has podido entrar al final en AMD? está muy alta ahora para mi gusto...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No vacile, a esa edad las operaciones buenas eran las menos, la mayoría terminaban con dolor oval por frotación intravaqueros, *con final en el wc de casa*. ::



_Onvre _algo había, si bien como dice la mayoría era papertrading ese que comenta... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

En el Popular se puede ver a que medida que pasa el tiempo, los colocadores de la ampliación remiten en su tarea de sostener el valor. Perderá los 0,4.


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)




----------



## aitor33 (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hi, you guys look good this afternoon.




AMD disparada hasta el fin del mundo y más allá, que miedo da dejar correr las plusvalías...i Cómo quemannnn...!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

no es por querer bajar la moral del personal , que tambien , pero se me hace que aqui hay mas de un nerd que viene a vacilar de follador ienso:

y volviendo al lio , mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones y esperando un gap a la baja en los proximos dias :Baile:


----------



## Abner (2 May 2013)

gamba dijo:


> Forexpros es su amigo



Mi sistema requiere datos al tick. Formato texto, para procesarlos con mis trastos

Mira que sabía que se avecinaba guano, pero no me esperaba que lo hicieran de esta guisa, tan rápida.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Maestro, has podido entrar al final en AMD? está muy alta ahora para mi gusto...



No he entrado, me he hecho caquita como decía ayer por privado a otro forero. Estuve a punto de entrar en 2,85 USD pero no dejo de mirar el SP y lo veo con cierto nivel de "patinazo". Para mí es capital defender los casi 30 cent que le saqué en el trade anterior hace una semana aprox. Hay que estar atentos porque se trata de un movimiento de largo plazo. Se verá mucho más arriba con tiempo. Pero si el SP corrige algo, habrá que soportar mucho rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 May 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Mi sistema requiere datos al tick. Formato texto, para procesarlos con mis trastos.



bueno si tiene sistemah IA no le puedo ayudar , solo decirle que su destino es tragar tochos ::


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> AMD disparada hasta el fin del mundo y más allá, que miedo da dejar correr las plusvalías...i Cómo quemannnn...!!!!



Si vas a largo, no vendas y no lo mires. Lo que no tiene mucho sentido es que te salgas en unos días. O te sales ya o te quedas dentro. Los 2,35 USD de hoy han sido muy buenos para una salida si vas con horizonte de corto plazo.

No recomiendo nada, solo digo que una vez superada la resistencia de 3 USD y habiéndolo hecho con mucho volumen y justo en el momento de la fuga .... es para estar mucho tiempo ahí adentro.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No he entrado, me he hecho caquita como decía ayer por privado a otro forero. Estuve a punto de entrar en 2,85 USD pero no dejo de mirar el SP y lo veo con cierto nivel de "patinazo". Para mí es capital defender los casi 30 cent que le saqué en el trade anterior hace una semana aprox. Hay que estar atentos porque se trata de un movimiento de largo plazo. Se verá mucho más arriba con tiempo. Pero si el SP corrige algo, habrá que soportar mucho rojo.



Pues vaya putadón joder. Mira que lo cantaste y te ha pasado lo mismo que con FCC, en este caso peor si encima estabas dentro ya y te saliste :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No te enzarces, él va largo ::



Pues que no te extrañe....hace dos semanas buscando por google info sobre un tema, di con un post en burbuja de Bertok recomendando como buena inversion la compra de telefonicas por su buen dividendo....post de 2010 con las tef a 15 o asi:fiufiu:


Lo siento bertok, pero lo vi y flipé:XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 2,4 o por encima de 3. Otro punto de entrada entraña la dificultad de tener un stop decente.



Crees que las volveremos a ver a 2,4 o 2, 5???


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga , corto 8385 :no:



cerramos el cortito en 8345 :Aplauso:

el Markit iTraxx Crossover sigue bajando , ahora un 2% :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues vaya putadón joder. Mira que lo cantaste y te ha pasado lo mismo que con FCC, en este caso peor si encima estabas dentro ya y te saliste :ouch:



En FCC estoy largo desde 6,76 y en Gamesa desde 1,08 (de memoria sin mirar el broker, en este caso ING para poder estar años sin pagar comisiones de mto etc...).

En AMD canté la entrada en 2,43 y salida en 2,70.

Estoy muy encima del carbón, preveo que cuando el SP se ponga a corregir, el carbón se va a disparar aunque solo sea para aliviar la sobreventa. Están totalmente correlacionados .... a la inversa.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues que no te extrañe....hace dos semanas buscando por google info sobre un tema, di con un post en burbuja de Bertok recomendando como buena inversion la compra de telefonicas por su buen dividendo....post de 2010 con las tef a 15 o asi:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Lo siento bertok, pero lo vi y flipé:XX:



Opción A) - Alierta me paga por conseguir gacelillas a las que desplumar.

Opción B) - Fui un gañán ::

No lo recuerdo pero tampoco me extraña porque en su día tuve una estrategia de patrimonio personal basada de forma parcial en determinados dividendos.

Lo que sí creo es que será una buena opción en el próximo ciclo primario alcista del culibex. Hasta ese momento, queda muuuuucho que llorar y ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

en FCC estoy largo , en AMD cante , mas humildad coño :no:


----------



## aitor33 (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si vas a largo, no vendas y no lo mires. Lo que no tiene mucho sentido es que te salgas en unos días. O te sales ya o te quedas dentro. Los 2,35 USD de hoy han sido muy buenos para una salida si vas con horizonte de corto plazo.
> 
> No recomiendo nada, solo digo que una vez superada la resistencia de 3 USD y habiéndolo hecho con mucho volumen y justo en el momento de la fuga .... es para estar mucho tiempo ahí adentro.
> 
> Enhorabuena.



Pues así lo haré...salvo lo de no mirar con eso no puedorrrr. Ahora ya me conformo con la situación actual las llevo desde los 2 dolares G*R*A*C*I*A*S


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 May 2013)

mirad grafico de bankia


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues que no te extrañe....hace dos semanas buscando por google info sobre un tema, di con un post en burbuja de Bertok recomendando como buena inversion la compra de telefonicas por su buen dividendo....post de 2010 con las tef a 15 o asi:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Lo siento bertok, pero lo vi y flipé:XX:



Es un españolazo de bandera.

No sé si es su caso, espero que no. En general el españolito suele posicionarse en el lado contrario a lo que hace cuando tiene sentido de culpabilidad.

Que uno es un pepitazo, pues vamos a ondear la bandera del tocatejismo.
Que uno es mariquita, pues vamos a hablar constantemente de boobs.
Que uno es un inversor a largo "obligado", pues vamos a ser bajistas.

Pero al rey lo que es del rey, que uno es millonario, pues vamos a ondear la imagen del cataclismo y de lo apocalíptico.

Yo creo que es marica, pepito y está pillado en Gamesa desde 29 euros.::

I never talked about him before, for that don't turn it back now.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto 8375 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## juanfer (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En FCC estoy largo desde 6,76 y en Gamesa desde 1,08 (de memoria sin mirar el broker, en este caso ING para poder estar años sin pagar comisiones de mto etc...).
> 
> En AMD canté la entrada en 2,43 y salida en 2,70.
> 
> Estoy muy encima del carbón, preveo que cuando el SP se ponga a corregir, el carbón se va a disparar aunque solo sea para aliviar la sobreventa. Están totalmente correlacionados .... a la inversa.



¿Janus al final entraste en FCC con 6 cifras?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En FCC estoy largo desde 6,76 y en Gamesa desde 1,08 (de memoria sin mirar el broker, en este caso ING para poder estar años sin pagar comisiones de mto etc...).
> 
> En AMD canté la entrada en 2,43 y salida en 2,70.
> 
> Estoy muy encima del carbón, preveo que cuando el SP se ponga a corregir, el carbón se va a disparar aunque solo sea para aliviar la sobreventa. Están totalmente correlacionados .... a la inversa.



Vale, me alegro entonces, pensé que te perdiste la entrada en FCC.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Crees que las volveremos a ver a 2,4 o 2, 5???



Si el IBEX se pone "watching to the end of the day" lo hará. Are you wit us right now?


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Vale, me alegro entonces, pensé que te perdiste la entrada en FCC.



Por ahí anda cantada. De hecho ayer decía que voy a acumular para doblar la posición. El plan B es que si bajase a 5 doblo la posición para que se quede un precio medio sobre 6 euros y a largo plazo. Siempre con dinero que no hace falta y pensando en los críos.

Ese es el plan, no hay que salirse de él y desde luego no piramidar de forma sobrevenida porque si uno tiene dinero se termina convirtiendo en accionista de referencia.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es un españolazo de bandera.
> 
> No sé si es su caso, espero que no. En general el españolito suele posicionarse en el lado contrario a lo que hace cuando tiene sentido de culpabilidad.
> 
> ...





Me sobra pasta, me pirrio por las mujeres, las haciendas las tengo pagadas y los molinillos los dejo para tí.

Te repito que eres un puto wannabe ::::::. Te voy a collejear hasta que las cervicales te salgan por la boca :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si el IBEX se pone "watching to the end of the day" lo hará. Are you wit us right now?



Hesitating and waiting for the right time....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por ahí anda cantada. De hecho ayer decía que voy a acumular para doblar la posición. El plan B es que si bajase a 5 doblo la posición para que se quede un precio medio sobre 6 euros y a largo plazo. Siempre con dinero que no hace falta y pensando en los críos.
> 
> Ese es el plan, no hay que salirse de él y desde luego no piramidar de forma sobrevenida porque si uno tiene dinero se termina convirtiendo en accionista de referencia.



Eso es lo que me ha pasado a mi con Vestas, que promedié y la tengo a 9. Y mira ahora por donde anda...y eso que ha recuperado.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me sobra pasta, me pirrio por las mujeres, las haciendas las tengo pagadas y los molinillos los dejo para tí.
> 
> Te repito que eres un puto wannabe ::::::. Te voy a collejear hasta que las cervicales te salgan por la boca :XX::XX::XX:



cuidado que lo mismo se enamora de ti a medida que le inflas a collejas


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Janus al final entraste en FCC con 6 cifras?



No tengo 8000 títulos. Doblar esa posición es si rompe los 8,5 y consolidad o si se va a 5 euros.

Es posible que acumule unos 4000 más si veo que ahora corrige algo pero mostrando claramente que va a arrancar de nuevo. De todas formas lo más seguro es esperar a que supere y consolide los 8,5. Si te fijas está funcionando bastante similar a como lo hizo AMD con los 3. Es un época de rondar la resistencia y un parecer que no puede pero no busca nunca los nuevos mínimos.

La empresa va a mejorar sus números de forma muy importante. Y el español que es como es, entrará en masa porque pensará que va a hacer como Ferrovial que fue a por los máximos históricos. Yo apuesto que la voy a vender a 28.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 16:27 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Me sobra pasta, me pirrio por las mujeres, las haciendas las tengo pagadas y los molinillos los dejo para tí.
> 
> Te repito que eres un puto wannabe ::::::. Te voy a collejear hasta que las cervicales te salgan por la boca :XX::XX::XX:



Lo que sí que no me imaginaba es que fueras un enano y agresivo. Yo soy bastante rubio así que esa secuencia de frames bien podría representar a los presentes.::

Eso de llamar a las propiedades "haciendas" ummmmmm, no serás un puto trincheroflechas andino agresivo y enano?.

Qué significa wannabe?.

No te enfades


----------



## juanfer (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No tengo 8000 títulos. Doblar esa posición es si rompe los 8,5 y consolidad o si se va a 5 euros.
> 
> Es posible que acumule unos 4000 más si veo que ahora corrige algo pero mostrando claramente que va a arrancar de nuevo. De todas formas lo más seguro es esperar a que supere y consolide los 8,5. Si te fijas está funcionando bastante similar a como lo hizo AMD con los 3. Es un época de rondar la resistencia y un parecer que no puede pero no busca nunca los nuevos mínimos.
> 
> La empresa va a mejorar sus números de forma muy importante. Y el español que es como es, entrará en masa porque pensará que va a hacer como Ferrovial que fue a por los máximos históricos. Yo apuesto que la voy a vender a 28.



FCC trabaja principalmente para las AAPP, el problema es que hoy en día para trabajar para las AAPP tienes que tener caja, con el credit crunch, y el de reevaluar todas las refinanciaciones impuesta por el BdE, el tener deuda y depender que las AAPP te paguen como muy pronto en 1 año, preveo que van a tener que prescindir de dividendo durante años.


----------



## jayco (2 May 2013)

Yo no entiendo al Ibex, se anuncia ampliacion de la barra de liquidez y bajada de tipos y ale para abajo. Menuda puta mierda de indice.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado que lo mismo se enamora de ti a medida que le inflas a collejas



No te metas en conversaciones de humanos.







---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 16:34 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> FCC trabaja principalmente para las AAPP, el problema es que hoy en día para trabajar para las AAPP tienes que tener caja, con el credit crunch, y el de reevaluar todas las refinanciaciones impuesta por el BdE, el tener deuda y depender que las AAPP te paguen como muy pronto en 1 año, preveo que van a tener que prescindir de dividendo durante años.



No es tanto de un tema de salud del negocio sino de trasvase de valor entre los constituyentes del concepto Enterprise Value. No se trata de que crezcan, de hecho van a decrecer, si no de que se quiten de encima los negocios deficitarios. Eso y echando a la calle a un montón de inútiles que hay allí .... y el valor sube un 200%. Al tiempo, Janus no se equivoca.


----------



## paulistano (2 May 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Yo no entiendo al Ibex, se anuncia ampliacion de la barra de liquidez y bajada de tipos y ale para abajo. Menuda puta mierda de indice.



Estaba descontau8:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No tengo 8000 títulos. Doblar esa posición es si rompe los 8,5 y consolidad o si se va a 5 euros.
> 
> Es posible que acumule unos 4000 más si veo que ahora corrige algo pero mostrando claramente que va a arrancar de nuevo. De todas formas lo más seguro es esperar a que supere y consolide los 8,5. Si te fijas está funcionando bastante similar a como lo hizo AMD con los 3. Es un época de rondar la resistencia y un parecer que no puede pero no busca nunca los nuevos mínimos.
> 
> ...



No me enfado mea-pilas pero te voy a fundir :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Don´t you know english?. AKA quieroynopuedo con tintes de pechopalomista.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

malditos gringos siemprealcistas :ouch: que es mayo gringos hijos de la jran fruta :ouch:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (2 May 2013)

Yuju, pelea de gallos






Jojo, son ustedes la monda. Continuen cuanto quieran :XX:


----------



## juanfer (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> malditos gringos siemprealcistas :ouch: que es mayo gringos hijos de la jran fruta :ouch:



Los gringos cansinos no dejan caer los indices y sino caen no pueden subir con fuerza.

Aun acabaremos un un máximo plurinual.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yuju, pelea de gallos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Querrá decir usted gallos y gallinas.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los gringos cansinos no dejan caer los indices y sino caen no pueden subir con fuerza.
> 
> Aun acabaremos un un máximo plurinual.



como no caigan en mayo va a ser el colmo :ouch:

pero bueno el ibex si que se va a ir pabajo con fuelza :baba:


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Querrá decir usted gallos y gallinas.





---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 14:49 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> como no caigan en mayo va a ser el colmo :ouch:
> 
> pero bueno el ibex si que se va a ir pabajo con fuelza :baba:



Muchos índices están en máximo y el culibex todavía está atascado en los 8.XXX casi un 50% por debajo de los máximos.

Vas a ver llorar a muchos larguistas que se piensan que esto va de ganar el 5% cada día y que todo sube 8:


----------



## jayco (2 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estaba descontau8:



Si estaba descontau porque el Ibex ha petau? :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



la liga peruana es penosa , bueno casi cualquier liga , MV solo ve futbol de calidad por eso solo ve algunos partidos que merecen la pena 

servidor es de alianza lima :rolleye:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (2 May 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Si estaba descontau porque el Ibex ha petau? :Baile:



Ha rebotado en 8286, que tampoco está nada mal y ahora lleva un -0,62%. Yo no diría que el IBEX ha petau, puede que lo haga mañana o la próxima semana, pero de momento no lo ha hecho.


----------



## juanfer (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 14:49 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ibex cuando suben los gringos se mantiene y cuando baja los gringos se desploma, el Dax sube poco a poco, pero ya esta rebentadisimo.

En el ultimo vencimiento de marzo el Ibex 8657 y DAX llego a 8091 con el SP en 1563.

Ahora estamos en 1592 y el DAX en 7940 y el ibex 8366.

Esta saliendo la pasta de europa.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

estos gringos preparan un reversal del carajo , porque esto ya es demasiado :ouch:


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos gringos preparan un reversal del carajo , porque esto ya es demasiado :ouch:



El dinero usano y de la FED está por encima de tus deseos. Es evidente, no sé por qué insistes tanto.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos gringos preparan un reversal del carajo , porque esto ya es demasiado :ouch:



Hamijo, esto no hay quien lo aguante...
Son unos descreidos, no atienden los consejos del Gran Zahorí.
Mecachis...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El dinero usano y de la FED está por encima de tus deseos. Es evidente, no sé por qué insistes tanto.



MV va corto en ibex , pero el siemprealcismo de los gringos le enferma :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El dinero usano y de la FED está por encima de tus deseos. Es evidente, no sé por qué insistes tanto.



Solo ese dinero? Y el tuyo y el mio de ahora y del futuro tambien.

Re-re-reversal del ibex.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

La sesión de hoy en el SP es de libro y un claro ejemplo de cómo se puede perder pasta haciendo cresting cuando el índice no tira para ningún sitio. Lleva varias sesiones sin rumbo y por eso no hay que estar.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2013)

¿Qué pasa?
¿Todos atentos al monitor para ver si llega al 1.600?
No es mal trabajo.


----------



## Cascooscuro (2 May 2013)

Sabeis si en Yahoo Finance o alguno parecido se pueden poner alertas de cotizaciones, indicadores, etc. para acciones?
Yo uso metatrader para alertas en forex e indices...pero ningun broker me da acciones...


----------



## TenienteDan (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La sesión de hoy en el SP es de libro y un claro ejemplo de cómo se puede perder pasta haciendo cresting cuando el índice no tira para ningún sitio. Lleva varias sesiones sin rumbo y por eso no hay que estar.



De las carborneras era Jame's River la que estaba a punto de quebrar, cierto?

Ha habido un buen spike de volumen y precio (+29%).


Cuales son las más importantes Janus?
Yo tengo en el radar,

James river
Alpha Natural
Arch Coal


----------



## juanfer (2 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?
> ¿Todos atentos al monitor para ver si llega al 1.600?
> No es mal trabajo.



El problema no es si llega, ¿el problema es que pasará cuando llegue?


----------



## jayco (2 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Ha rebotado en 8286, que tampoco está nada mal y ahora lleva un -0,62%. Yo no diría que el IBEX ha petau, puede que lo haga mañana o la próxima semana, pero de momento no lo ha hecho.



Un mercado que ya ha descontado una decisión no cae 200 puntos en media hora cuando se anuncia la medida. Precisamente de eso se trata el descuento, de que el mercado ya refleja el efecto de la decisión con anterioridad. 

De todas formas es igual, es un mercado chutado a esteroides y con mas volatilidad que el humor de mi novia durante el periodo. ::


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

El carbón está a punto de dispararse.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 18:20 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> De las carborneras era Jame's River la que estaba a punto de quebrar, cierto?
> 
> Ha habido un buen spike de volumen y precio (+29%).
> 
> ...



Consol
Walter
Peabody
Cliffs
Cloud Peak
Alliance Resource


A JRC ni mirarla.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El carbón está a punto de dispararse.



Y servidor sin un puto duro.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

El carbón se pone a punto.

I wanna see your hands in the air. Ladies and gents, you're ready?. Put your hands up right now!. The party will begin in minutes. To the top, to the top, to the top, to the top.

Alright, put you fuckin' hands in the air. Buy, buy, buy at the signal.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 18:30 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y servidor sin un puto duro.



aber aorrau ::

Será que te lo has gastado todo en Gamesa, bien hecho está.


----------



## Maravedi (2 May 2013)

Estoy en megaliquidez y me quema en las manos


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

In the brink of the afternoon, here I go. Buy Walter stock (4000 shares).


----------



## LOLO08 (2 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Estoy en megaliquidez y me quema en las manos



estas de mono...de bolsa


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> In the brink of the afternoon, here I go. Buy Walter stock (4000 shares).



Liquido 2000 acciones con 10 cents de reward (200 USD) y pongo el stop en 83 para tener salida neta a cero si va mal.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 18:54 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Liquido 2000 acciones con 10 cents de reward (200 USD) y pongo el stop en 83 para tener salida neta a cero si va mal.



Liquido las otras 200 en 13 con 20 cents de reward. Total jugada cantada: 600 USD.

Pueden ver las velas de volumen en timeframe minutos, ahí Janus ha aportado su granito de arena y reward.

Day done!


----------



## Maravedi (2 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> estas de mono...de bolsa



En estos días me han vencido un par de depósitos y es de coña lo que ofrecen,por lo pronto me voy a fundir unas plusvis en el club allard y a Janus le pagare los jintonics que le debo y de paso que me ilumine.


----------



## jopitxujo (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Liquido 2000 acciones con 10 cents de reward (200 USD) y pongo el stop en 83 para tener salida neta a cero si va mal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 18:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Fuerte volumen para una posible barrida de stops y vía libre para subir. Puede ser una buena operación en rentabilidad-riesgo con SL en los mínimos de hoy y hasta los 19. Eso como poco porque tiene margen para mucho mas.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Fuerte volumen para una posible barrida de stops y vía libre para subir. Puede ser una buena operación en rentabilidad-riesgo con SL en los mínimos de hoy y hasta los 19. Eso como poco porque tiene margen para mucho mas.



Todo depende del horizonte de cada uno. Para cada uno yo ya tengo mis inversiones. Esto ha sido un mete-saca con mucho gustirrinín.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 19:12 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Todo depende del horizonte de cada uno. Para cada uno yo ya tengo mis inversiones. Esto ha sido un mete-saca con mucho gustirrinín.



La salida ha sido muy buena al igual que el trade completo. Ahora está en el punto en el que comenzó el trade.

*El mercado nos acaba de demostrar que está muy perro.*


----------



## juan35 (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> In the brink of the afternoon, here I go. Buy Walter stock (4000 shares).



Walter Energy, Inc. (WLT) -NYSE?

gracias


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> En estos días me han vencido un par de depósitos y es de coña lo que ofrecen,por lo pronto me voy a fundir unas plusvis en el club allard y a Janus le pagare los jintonics que le debo y de paso que me ilumine.



Muy buena elección Allard. Uno de mis favoritos porque le dedican un espacio muy particular a los postres en sus menús. Una buena comida siempre se tiene que cerrar con un o unos magníficos postres y ahí así se hace.

Rascate el bolsillo porque con vino no te va a bajar de 150 euros por cubierto.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 19:22 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> Walter Energy, Inc. (WLT) -NYSE?
> 
> gracias



Eso es ...................................................

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 19:29 ----------

En una visión de tiempo, en Walter está entrando mucho dinero en las tres últimas semanas recogiendo papel. La tercera semana hacia atrás fue tremendamente bajista pero las dos últimos siendo bajistas han recogido mucho papel. Al igual que en muchas otras carboneras, estamos viendo que se están cogiendo grandes posiciones.

Esto finalizará como todos los procesos bajistas en USA. El mejor ejemplo el de First. De repente se presentan unos resultados menos malos de lo previsto y se deja de bajar. Después se sube el guidance y se sube un mogollón además de alimentarse el cierre de cortos. En los siguientes resultados se corrobora que el negocio ya cambiado de perspectiva a mejor y viene otra ondanada alcista en la que nuevamente vuelve a ocurrir un cierre masivo de cortos. A eso le unes que los grandes fondos toman posiciones largas para el ciclo completo ............. y ya está el lío montado. Eso sí, cuando uno se da cuenta, ya está a más del doble del suelo.

Aunque Walter bajase a 11, de persistir la entrada masiva de dinero, sería muy bueno.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 19:32 ----------

GT Advanced no pudo ayer con los 4 y se ha dado la vuelta con mucha fuerza.


----------



## Maravedi (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy buena elección Allard. Uno de mis favoritos porque le dedican un espacio muy particular a los postres en sus menús. Una buena comida siempre se tiene que cerrar con un o unos magníficos postres y ahí así se hace.
> 
> Rascate el bolsillo porque con vino no te va a bajar de 150 euros por cubierto.
> 
> ...



El otro día estuve en el bohio,recomendable realmente espectacular,maridamos correctamente y la factura fueron unos 130,copas cortesía de Diego,en el allard tengo ganas del huevo de postre,pero hay que pasar por diverxo si o si antes de que David vuele de Madrid.


----------



## Krim (2 May 2013)

No sé quien comentaba que no se esperaba mucho de los nuevos chips de Intel...yo le contesté que creía lo contrario, pero me parece que estoy camino de un owned bastante serio.

Intel dubs Haswell IGP 'Iris,' promises 2-3X performance increase - The Tech Report

Sí, sí...Intel pone un 2x o un 3x, pero el resultado es muy engañoso, es un benchmark sintético y hay muchas cosas detrás...leed los comentarios, porque, con eso en mano, Haswell tiene una pinta decepcionante.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 May 2013)

El SP acariciando el 1600 pero no se atreve a romper. ::


----------



## juanfer (2 May 2013)

Otro maximo plurianual en el SP y los indices uropedos por el suelo.

Mañana gap hacia arriba y goto miercoles.


----------



## inversobres (2 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Otro maximo plurianual en el SP y los indices uropedos por el suelo.
> 
> Mañana gap hacia arriba y goto miercoles.



Plurianuales? Mas bien diria historicos.

El sp en rojo hoy como que no...


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> El otro día estuve en el bohio,recomendable realmente espectacular,maridamos correctamente y la factura fueron unos 130,copas cortesía de Diego,en el allard tengo ganas del huevo de postre,pero hay que pasar por diverxo si o si antes de que David vuele de Madrid.



Diverxo es muy buena elección. El otro no lo conozco.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> En estos días me han vencido un par de depósitos y es de coña lo que ofrecen,por lo pronto me voy a fundir unas plusvis en el club allard y a Janus le pagare los jintonics que le debo y de paso que me ilumine.



Buena elección, subido de precio pero tiene platos inolvidables.

Para gente desahogada, merece la pena en un par de ocasiones al año.

---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 18:45 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Plurianuales? Mas bien diria historicos.
> 
> El sp en rojo hoy como que no...



La pendiente es insostenible y algunas patinadas ha metido ya en las últimas sesiones -semanas.

Se nota claramente la efeverscencia que corona toda tendencia alcista.

Es momento de estar muy vigilantes porque el techo se caracteriza por la elevada volatilidad.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Andemos atentos a las 21:00 - 21:20.


----------



## inversobres (2 May 2013)

Cierre del SP en 1600 clavados, hagan apuestas.

Hay que dejarlo preparado para el dato de empleo de mañana.


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Andemos atentos a las 21:00 - 21:20.



De momento es una sesión soporífero porque no hay amplitud mucho más allá de los spreads. Imposible ni sacarle media docena de pipos.

Después de la calma suele venir la tempestad pero esto ahora mismo es muy aburrido.

Sigo viendo Get rich or die tryin'. Luego voy a por Before I self destructed.


----------



## ponzi (2 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muy buena elección Allard. Uno de mis favoritos porque le dedican un espacio muy particular a los postres en sus menús. Una buena comida siempre se tiene que cerrar con un o unos magníficos postres y ahí así se hace.
> 
> Rascate el bolsillo porque con vino no te va a bajar de 150 euros por cubierto.
> 
> ...



Que es eso de gastarse 150 por cubierto pero que ....es esta.

http://www.eleconomista.es/tecnolog...ia-a-la-tecnologia-da-el-salto-a-Twitter.html

Hay tienes a Buffet toda su vida en la misma casa y gastando solo lo necesario...Por cierto tenemos al gran oráculo en twitter y además esta confirmado por su amigo gates que realmente es el.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay tienes a Buffet toda su vida en la misma casa y gastando solo lo necesario...Por cierto tenemos al gran oráculo en twitter y además esta confirmado por su amigo gates que realmente es el.



Que quieres que te diga, trabajar toda tu vida, hacerte rico y no gastártelo....pues como que no....

Como decía un amigo de mi padre, "Morirse es jodido, pero morirse con "leña"....eso si que es jodido."


----------



## ponzi (2 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que quieres que te diga, trabajar toda tu vida, hacerte rico y no gastártelo....pues como que no....
> 
> Como decía un amigo de mi padre, "Morirse es jodido, pero morirse con "leña"....eso si que es jodido."



Buffet si se lo gasta pero en cosas que el entiende que de verdad merecen la pena...por cierto dono la mitad de su fortuna vía holding cediendo las acciones a la fundación de Gates , gran parte del dinero recibido vía dividendos va a promover la educación en el mundo.Creo que no existe ningún gasto mas sensato que ese.


[YOUTUBE]aUQr2c53NhY[/YOUTUBE]

Aquí dejo el link con toda la charla

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUQr2c53NhY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (2 May 2013)

Aquí en España alguien intento hacer algo parecido pero creo que al final no le han dejado


http://www.marca.com/2013/02/05/golf/1360086214.html


----------



## Janus (2 May 2013)

Walter ha jugado feo al cierre. La apertura de mañana es clave.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aquí en España alguien intento hacer algo parecido pero creo que al final no le han dejado
> 
> 
> Fin al litigio por la herencia de Seve Ballesteros - MARCA.com



Idolo. Clase.


----------



## ponzi (2 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Idolo. Clase.



Por diversos motivos y que por prudencia no puedo mencionar en publico para mi siempre ha sido un referente, una persona a la cual he tenido en alta estima, al margen del icono era una gran persona.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2013)

Ostias por una fundación cuando supuestamente son organizaciones sin ánimo de lucro...... sin ánimo de..... qué? Que se lo cuenten al yerno del rey.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

¿es aquí donde se enseñan las tetas? ::::::


----------



## tarrito (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿es aquí donde se enseñan las tetas? ::::::


----------



## tesorero (2 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿es aquí donde se enseñan las tetas? ::::::



esto es un buen cierre del día y no lo que hace el churrix patrio (aunque no sé si esto es cierre o apertura, :fiufiu

Aquí el indicador de volumen está claro: ha habido volumen, mucho volumen. :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2013)

Bertok, un día de estos te vas a hacer daño, si metes la cabeza ahí acabarás así


----------



## ponzi (2 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ostias por una fundación cuando supuestamente son organizaciones sin ánimo de lucro...... sin ánimo de..... qué? Que se lo cuenten al yerno del rey.



En este caso si se lo estaba gastando en lo que decia


[YOUTUBE]5Y3OLV0k25I[/YOUTUBE]

Min4, son estos pequeños gestos donde ves la grandeza de una persona


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2013)

Ponzi, yo me refería a los hijos.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2013)

*Buenas noches, os dejo con unas hamijas*


----------



## << 49 >> (2 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El ibex cuando suben los gringos se mantiene y cuando baja los gringos se desploma, el Dax sube poco a poco, pero ya esta rebentadisimo.
> 
> En el ultimo vencimiento de marzo el Ibex 8657 y DAX llego a 8091 con el SP en 1563.
> 
> ...



Pues no sé, pero en todo caso habrá que tener en cuenta que el IBEX no incluye dividendos mientras que el DAX sí los incluye.

Si quieres hacer alguna comparación que tenga un mínimo de sentido entre la bolsa española y la alemana, compara el DAX "normal" con el índice "IBEX 35 con dividendos", que en este momento anda por los 18000:

IBEX 35 CON DIVIDENDOS | Finanzas.com


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

> dijo:


> Pues no sé, pero en todo caso habrá que tener en cuenta que el IBEX no incluye dividendos mientras que el DAX sí los incluye.
> 
> Si quieres hacer alguna comparación que tenga un mínimo de sentido entre la bolsa española y la alemana, compara el DAX "normal" con el índice "IBEX 35 con dividendos", que en este momento anda por los 18000:
> 
> IBEX 35 CON DIVIDENDOS | Finanzas.com



Creo que casi todos esos dividendos salieron de deuda, muchas del ibex se quedaran sin dividendos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

buenos dias gaceleridos 

todos preparidos para el viernes inicial :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (3 May 2013)

muertoviviente ¿y lo de los cortos?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> muertoviviente ¿y lo de los cortos?



MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones :no: apenas y a comenzado el brutal rally bajista , gacela de poca FED :bla:


----------



## LOLO08 (3 May 2013)

Restructuro cartera, me quedo en gran liquided, mantengo solo 2 valores.

A la espera de acontecimientos. O los 9.300 fralerianos o a los 6000.

Pd: haciendo la declaración, es posibe meter un embargo que he sufrido?? poca cosa: 250 e.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

Guanos días

Linde se carga el beneficio de la banca española para 2013 con su último 'decretazo' - elConfidencial.com

*Linde se carga el beneficio de la banca española para 2013 con su último 'decretazo'*
La nueva normativa de provisiones para los créditos refinanciados aprobada el martes por el Banco de España (el llamado Guindos 3) y adelantada en marzo por El Confidencial *tendrá un impacto devastador sobre el sector, puesto que se comerá casi todo el beneficio en España de las entidades*, según las primeras estimaciones. Los que mejor resistirán serán los dos grandes, aunque incluso La Caixa sufrirá un duro castigo; en el otro extremo, *el peor parado será el Popular*. En el lado positivo, no se prevé que sean necesarias nuevas inyecciones de capital -privado o público- por culpa de este endurecimiento, aunque dependerá de cómo se aplique concretamente en cada entidad.

Estas normas (que tienen la forma de "criterios" para interpretar la Circular 4/2004, no una nueva Circular ni un Real Decreto) endurecen la contabilización de las operaciones de reestructuración y refianciación. A partir de ahora, estos créditos deberán ser clasificados como riesgo subestándar salvo excepciones con criterios muy tasados para mantenerse como "normales". Eso significa que tendrán que dotar un 15% de todos esos créditos por término medio. La cuestión es qué parte del crédito que ahora se considera normal pasará a subestándar; cuanto más pase, mayor será el impacto en resultados e incluso puede causar problemas de capital a alguna entidad. Aunque no hay cifras oficiales, *todas las estimaciones calculan que la banca española tiene más de 150.000 millones en créditos refinanciados*.

La firma de análisis N+1 ha hecho la asunción conservadora de que sólo el 50% de los créditos clasificados como normales tienen que pasar a subestándar y ser provisionados al 15%. En ese caso, *Santander y BBVA sufrirían una caída de su beneficio este año de entre el 10% y el 15%, lo que puede suponer casi todo lo que ganan en España*, mientras que el resto de los bancos cotizados prácticamente se quedarán sin beneficios (siempre y cuando el resto de elementos se mantengan iguales). Asimismo, esta norma significará otro salto en las tasas de morosidad, puesto que las entidades tendrán menos incentivos para prolongar las refinanciaciones incobrables.

Los dos grandes han sido más prudentes

Los bancos medianos no tienen muchos más créditos refinanciados que los grandes: el 3% de su cartera de préstamos en el caso de Bankinter, el 9% en Caixabank, el 11% en BBVA, el 12% en Popular y Sabadell y el 16% en Santander. Por los dos gigantes han sido mucho más conservadores al clasificar estos créditos, ya que sólo el 35%-40% de los refinanciados se consideran normales, frente al 50% como media en las entidades puramente nacionales.

De esta forma, el *Popular resulta el más perjudicado por la nueva norma -asumiendo que se pasan a subestándar la mitad de los normales-, que se comerá todo su beneficio de 2013, que se reducirá a cero (el banco que preside Ángel Ron ha ganado 104 millones en el primer trimestre por los extraordinarios y prevé llegar a 500 en el ejercicio)*. El segundo que sufre un mayor descenso es Sabadell, donde el beneficio se reducirá a 300 millones como mucho, según N+1. (logró 51 hasta marzo todavía con el peso de los Decretos de Guindos). En el caso de Bankia, que obtuvo 72 millones en el trimestre, su beneficio se quedará como mucho en 400 millones, gracias a que el banco que preside José Ignacio Goirigolzarri ha traspasado al banco malo todas las refinanciaciones de crédito promotor.

En tercer lugar está Caixabank, donde el resultado se reducirá a 700 millones (ganó 335 hasta marzo). Bankinter, que consiguió 50,4 millones en el trimestre, no pasará de 200 millones gracias al escaso porcentaje de refinanciados que tiene en balance. Finalmente, el impacto en Santander y BBVA será del 11% y del 15%, respectivamente. Se quedarán en 5.500 millones en el primer caso (1.205 hasta marzo) y 3.100 en el segundo (1.734 en el trimestre por unos fuertes extraordinarios). Esto demuestra la fortaleza de su negocio internacional, que anula el impacto en España. Ninguno de los dos ha dado una cifra de resultados en nuestro país comparable con el resto de entidades.

Adiós a la recuperación de beneficios

Así pues, el impacto esta nueva norma de provisiones será muy duro en todos los casos, aunque no tanto como el efecto devastador que tuvieron los dos Decretos de Guindos que obligaron el año pasado a las entidades a dotar fuertes provisiones para el ladrillo; no obstante, el impacto final dependerá de cuánto crédito normal pase a subestándar (y cuánto subestándar pase a moroso). De cualquier forma, acaba con las expectativas generalizadas de recuperación de los beneficios en 2013 después del horrible 2012 precisamente por culpa de dichos decretos.

Ahora bien, parece que el gobernador del Banco de España, Luis Linde, de acuerdo con la Comisión Europea, ha logrado un equilibrio entre la necesidad de sanear más el sistema financiero y la reticencia de los países centrales a inyectar más dinero en los bancos de los periféricos, como quedó claro en el caso de Chipre.

Según N+1, el mayor efecto positivo de la medida es que "debería llevar a una limpieza definitiva del sistema", algo que los analistas llevan años pidiendo. A juicio de la mayoría, los Decretos de Guindos se quedaron cortos precisamente por dejar fuera los refinanciados (algunos añaden el crédito a pymes e incluso las hipotecas minoristas). BPI añade que servirá para homogeneizar la situación de las distintas entidades, cuyas diferencias es lo que hizo que el sector exigiera unos criterios objetivos para reclasificar los refinanciados. En el lado negativo, las nuevas provisiones frenarán aún más el crédito a las pymes y contrbuirán a elevar los diferenciales de los préstamos que se concedan.

La Comisión Europea pretendía imponer fuertes coberturas sobre los riesgos de la banca que habían quedado fuera de los dos Decretos de Guindos, es decir, los créditos a empresas de otros sectores; en especial, los refinanciados, la conocida como "morosidad oculta", que debía aflorar masivamente. Después de negociar con España, relajó un tanto estas exigencias y permitió que el BdE aplicara una serie de criterios para reclasificar estos préstamos, según adelantó también este diario la semana pasada.

La práctica de las refinanciaciones es conocida en el sector como la "patada a seguir", y JP Morgan la denomina "delay and pray" (retrasar y rezar). Es decir, cuando un cliente no puede pagar un préstamo, se le da más tiempo con la esperanza de que en el futuro las cosas le vayan mejor y logre saldar la deuda. Ahora bien, en muchos casos esas esperanzas no tienen ningún fundamento, como evidencia el reciente caso de Reyal Urbis, con lo que lo único que hacen es retrasar lo inevitable: el reconocimiento de que esos créditos son morosos y la consiguiente obligación de provisionarlos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guanos días
> 
> Linde se carga el beneficio de la banca española para 2013 con su último 'decretazo' - elConfidencial.com
> 
> *Linde se carga el beneficio de la banca española para 2013 con su último 'decretazo'*



Siempre se podrá refinanciar...::::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

retrasar y rezar


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Tiene dos por mucho que los mueva. No sea trilero...



tengo tres , no me los has palpado bien :rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (3 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo tres , no me los has palpado bien :rolleye:



Le pongo el youtube porque el gif se lo cargan

[YOUTUBE]sAVuhueSfHM[/YOUTUBE]

Yo sigo contando dos


----------



## Maravedi (3 May 2013)

Ola k asei


----------



## wetpiñata (3 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ola k asei



Esperar a que el Ibex se ponga rojo para irnos de vermús...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

amono bajistas :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 May 2013)

pollastre es viernes terminal, estamos esperando su presencia y comentarios


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

A los lectores del blog.

Me había equivocado en el C.P. (arreglado)

El canal es muy estrecho, deberíamos tener unos cuantos sustos. Creo que hoy hablan desde la comisión...veremos si es esa la excusa.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre es viernes terminal, estamos esperando su presencia y comentarios



Con mi presencia ya cuentan desde las 8 :00 am , más o menos 

Estaba observando al Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera.... parecía que estaba a punto de dar una de sus proyecciones devastadoras.


Y algún comentario.... bueno, pues el aviso alcista que dejé el Miércoles dio para 90 puntos, que no está mal. Respecto a la sesión de hoy, de momento sólo hay tráfico gacelo, jugando a lo que ellos conocen y les mola (AT en canal estrecho, estilo ping-pong).

Están ellos solos ahora mismo, relativamente cómodos. En cualquier momento les darán un pequeño susto, y ahora mismo tiene toda la pinta de ruptura por abajo para buscar el 7930. 

Una vez ahí yo cerraría cortos, que si van bien puestos desde la zona del 798x (como mandan los cánones y los reyes) otros +50 puntos no son moco de pavo, ni bigote de gamba. Tocado el 7930 yo no arriesgaría la operación, exponiéndola al posible rebote.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Con mi presencia ya cuentan desde las 8 :00 am , más o menos
> 
> Estaba observando al Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera.... parecía que estaba a punto de dar una de sus proyecciones devastadoras.
> 
> ...



Entiendo está hablando del DAX, no? porque si es el guanibex es una señora caida.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Entiendo está hablando del DAX, no? porque si es el guanibex es una señora caida.




Eso es.... yo únicamente medio entiendo del DAX; cuando quiero saber algo del Churribex, leo al Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera. Es revelador, créame.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso es.... yo únicamente medio entiendo del DAX; cuando quiero saber algo del Churribex, leo al Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera. Es revelador, créame.



Que me está diciendo :bla: pero si un día dice blanco y al otro negro :cook:


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que me está diciendo :bla: pero si un día dice blanco y al otro negro :cook:




No puedo creerlo... de verdad que se había tomado en serio mi última frase sobre el Gran Zahorí ?? ::::









edit: en verdad, revelador, lo que se dice revelador, el Gran Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera lo es. Es revelador de hasta qué punto puede llegar a ser cansino un ser humano, sin desfallecer en el intento.


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Que me está diciendo :bla: pero si un día dice blanco y al otro negro :cook:



No se equivoque...dentro del mismo día puede decir blanco o negro. Algunas veces incluso rosa, especialmente cuando sabe que viene pandoro


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No se equivoque...dentro del mismo día puede decir blanco o negro. Algunas veces incluso rosa, especialmente cuando sabe que viene pandoro





Miiiiiire pero qué monada de cortilargo.... misi misi misi !! ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 May 2013)

Entro, posteo una chorrada







curro hasta las 14:00 y me voy de cruces.

Pásen buen finde!


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, posteo una chorrada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De cruces a las 11 de la mañana???? Espere a que se le pase el sabor a tostada en la boca jombreee!!!! ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> De cruces a las 11 de la mañana???? Espere a que se le pase el sabor a tostada en la boca jombreee!!!! ::



Hasta las 14 curro...hasta las 14 agüelooooooooooo


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hasta las 14 curro...hasta las 14 agüelooooooooooo




No me creo ná

No me creo ná, chico pero digo chico.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No me creo ná
> 
> No me creo ná, chico pero digo chico.



Obligaciones laborales ineludibles a nos que quiera una horda huna en la puerta de casa.... ya sabe usted. Si no, ya estariamos por ahi, con un calicasas fresquito.:fiufiu:

abe zi ze cree uhté que toh loh ladroneh zemo de zu condisió


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hasta las 14 *curro*...hasta las 14 agüelooooooooooo










:8:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No puedo creerlo... de verdad que se había tomado en serio mi última frase sobre el Gran Zahorí ?? ::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba intentado trolearle un poco, mire usté.  Es que hay poca faena en el curro....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 May 2013)




----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

No, si ahora querrán romper arriba en vez de abajo.

Malditohs.


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No, si ahora querrán romper arriba en vez de abajo.
> 
> Malditohs.



IBEX 11.30 un único pelotazo de compras y ahora los 5 últimos minutos acumulando volumen, la fiesta está empezando... cerca de una escapada alcista: Lo normal la tocan y lo tiran abajo sin miramientos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No, si ahora querrán romper arriba en vez de abajo.
> 
> Malditohs.





FranR dijo:


> IBEX 11.30 un único pelotazo de compras y ahora los 5 últimos minutos acumulando volumen, la fiesta está empezando... cerca de una escapada alcista: Lo normal la tocan y lo tiran abajo sin miramientos.



Pepon sea con vosotros y vuestro espiritu.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pepon sea con vosotros y vuestro espiritu.




Fíte, a mí me venía mejor la rotura por abajo porque ya tenía todos los valores de la operación calculados y tal y tal.... si les da por romper por arriba, tengo que volver a replantear la operativa, y son ya las 12, y es Viernes Terminal, y .... vamos, que como sigan con la idea de romper arriba, cierro el día a neutral y paso de rollos.


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Fíte, a mí me venía mejor la rotura por abajo porque ya tenía todos los valores de la operación calculados y tal y tal.... si les da por romper por arriba, tengo que volver a replantear la operativa, y son ya las 12, y es Viernes Terminal, y .... vamos, que como sigan con la idea de romper arriba, cierro el día a neutral y paso de rollos.



Si les da por romper por arriba podemos acabar en los 806X, como ya dijo FranR.

Creo que depende de la apertura gringa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 May 2013)

Noble Fran el escenario de 9400 sigue en el horizonte?
Noble Fran el escenario del segundemo semestre sigue en el horizonte?

Lei un 4kalto, no es eso demasiado guano para el sargento? Recuerde que lo peor de las drojas es la sobredosis.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 12:08 ----------

No, si la semana que viene todo hace indicar que caeremos. Estamos en los niveles de inicio de trimestre. Hoy es viernes terminal y puenteal. Respect para los trabajadores y tambien al DON, jeje.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si les da por romper por arriba podemos acabar en los 806X, como ya dijo FranR.
> 
> Creo que depende de la apertura gringa.





Nai, demasiado para mí.... los Viernes yo intento pillar un swing antes de las 12, y si eso no funciona, lo dejo. Es ya costumbre, o disciplina... hace años que si los Viernes no han funcionado antes de las 12, los cierro y me voy. Son muchas horas al día, todos los días de la semana operando, como para encima ir de "ansiao" el Viernes también ::

Y bueno, parece que me voy ::


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Nai, demasiado para mí.... los Viernes yo intento pillar un swing antes de las 12, y si eso no funciona, lo dejo. Es ya costumbre, o disciplina... hace años que si los Viernes no han funcionado antes de las 12, los cierro y me voy. Son muchas horas al día, todos los días de la semana operando, como para encima ir de "ansiao" el Viernes también ::
> 
> Y bueno, parece que me voy ::



Es una muy buena estrategia, a veces me ha tocado dejarme una posición abierta todo el fin de semana y eso hace que uno no descanse igual.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

Tochaco para leer con calma. Hay puntos realmente interesantes

http://www.cneq.unam.mx/cursos_dipl...neracion/mod1/doc/manifiesto_de_unabomber.pdf


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Noble Fran el escenario de 9400 sigue en el horizonte?
> Noble Fran el escenario del segundemo semestre sigue en el horizonte?
> 
> Lei un 4kalto, no es eso demasiado guano para el sargento? Recuerde que lo peor de las drojas es la sobredosis.
> ...



Se mantiene el 94xx hasta el último día del SEMESTRE  (Lo que pasa es que a corto plazo tenía dos días de caídas, como dije, ayer y espero que hoy. Todo para cargar pilas y hacer felices a los siemprebroteverdealcistas en los 9 miles)

No era 4xxx alto, era un 6.270 que si se rompe podría desgraciarnos pero bien hasta el 4 miles. No sería lo más normal.


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tochaco para leer con calma. Hay puntos realmente interesantes
> 
> http://www.cneq.unam.mx/cursos_dipl...neracion/mod1/doc/manifiesto_de_unabomber.pdf



No tiene mala pinta, de cuando en cuando hay que leer y reflexionar.
Intentaremos leerlo.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 12:29 ----------

Por cierto, le están pegando un buen arreón al oro.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Por que no va la junta de andalucia que tanto defiende las expropiaciones a meterles un toque de atencion a esta gente??Que saquen a Abengoa fuera del ibex y metan a Caf


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=419324


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

Parece que no quiere que bajen los indices. Hoy vuelven a ganar los siempre alcistas.


----------



## Abner (3 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se mantiene el 94xx hasta el último día del SEMESTRE  (Lo que pasa es que a corto plazo tenía dos días de caídas, como dije, ayer y espero que hoy. Todo para cargar pilas y hacer felices a los siemprebroteverdealcistas en los 9 miles)
> 
> No era 4xxx alto, era un 6.270 que si se rompe podría desgraciarnos pero bien hasta el 4 miles. No sería lo más normal.



La bajada de ayer se produjo cuando llevaban unos -3300, pero ayer cerraron solo unos 1000 cortos, yo contaba con bastantes mas días de bajadas y acumulación para cargar gasolina hasta esos 9450 que anunció. A mi se me antojan muy lejanos, pero dado que soy un noob y sólo entro al jilo.para ver gifs de boobs me fio más de su criterio  

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Parece que no quiere que bajen los indices. Hoy vuelven a ganar los siempre alcistas.



gacela de poca FED :ouch:


----------



## Maravedi (3 May 2013)

Abandono el puesto os seguiré desde jere,buen finde.


----------



## tarrito (3 May 2013)

nos renuevan los billetes de 5 ... sacan los nuevos de 30 ... esto del € es una fiessshhtaaaaaa

Un hombre consigue pagar con un billete de 30 euros | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Señores, he reforzado mi posición en FCC. He comprado un lote a 7,899 aprox.

Es una posición de menor volumen que la original en 6,76 aprox. El precio medio sigue siendo magnífico.

Como le dé por bajar, hacemos el negocio del siglo porque le meto otro tiro importante.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

E.ON 2012 Sales +17% EBITDA +16% Dividend 1,1€

http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/GB_2012_US_eon.pdf


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 May 2013)

El S&P 500 logra nuevo máximo histórico - Economía - CNNExpansion.com







a punto de caramelo ...


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, he reforzado mi posición en FCC. He comprado un lote a 7,899 aprox.
> 
> Es una posición de menor volumen que la original en 6,76 aprox. El precio medio sigue siendo magnífico.
> 
> Como le dé por bajar, hacemos el negocio del siglo porque le meto otro tiro importante.



Yo voy a pillar un pequeño cargador de 4000 acciones en la primera corrección que se van a comer los índices. El "go" será un doble suelo o un barrilete alcista.

Después en tendencia primaria alcista le meteré otras 4000 acciones promediando al alza el precio global de la posición en FCC.

Por supuesto nunca promediaré a la baja

Con eso voy servido con estos castuzos. el resto para diversificar en otros valores y otros sectores.

Con llegar a los 12 aurelios me doy con un canto en los dientes, no me hace falta verla en lo 28 aurelios.

Tened cuidado ahí fuera, de momento la sobrecompra es absurda.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 12:08 ----------




Cosme Oriol dijo:


> El S&P 500 logra nuevo máximo histórico - Economía - CNNExpansion.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira el volumen descendente en los últimos años de tendencia alcista. Ahí sólo compra la FED ::::::

el descanso alcista o corrección es impepinable.


----------



## tonuel (3 May 2013)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> a punto de caramelo ...





ya te digo... :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 May 2013)

esto esta parado, haber si dan el zarpazo de una vez .............


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo voy a pillar un pequeño cargador de 4000 acciones en la primera corrección que se van a comer los índices. El "go" será un doble suelo o un barrilete alcista.
> 
> Después en tendencia primaria alcista le meteré otras 4000 acciones promediando al alza el precio global de la posición en FCC.
> 
> ...



Manda.....No compras empresas serias como eon,ibe,tef,mapfre,repsol,gas,caf ,duro,portugal telecom, ..... cuando estaban medio regaladas.......porque no se coge un cuchillo cayendo y os quereis meter en una de las peores empresas del ibex,hiperendeudada y totalmente dependiente de uno de los ayuntamientos mas endeudados de España...como el de Madrid...:banghead:


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Manda.....No compras empresas serias como eon,ibe,tef,mapfre,repsol,gas,caf ,duro,portugal telecom, ..... cuando estaban medio regaladas.......porque no se coge un cuchillo cayendo y vais y os meteis en una de las peores empresas del ibex,hiperendeudada y totalmente dependiente de uno de los ayuntamientos mas endeudados de España...como el de Madrid...:banghead:



Ponzi, esta será una de las apuestas especulativas de mi cartera a futuro y sólo entraré si tengo constancia de giro (doble suelo o barrilete).

El resto de ahorros, buena parte lo gestionará Bestinver porque yo de fundamentales no sé ni me interesa ::::::

De las que dices mes gustan pero a su adecuado momento eon, ibe, tef y repsol.

Si quieres aseguradoras, AXA y Allianz. El devenir de Mapfre en la bolsa es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Al gas le van a meter mano y está ya muy caro


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2013)

me acaba de saltar el stop profit con un 3% de plusvies.....
que c...o ha pasado?????


----------



## inversobres (3 May 2013)

Hola maximos. Hoy tampoco hay sangre::::


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela de poca FED :ouch:



Efectivamente hoy no es el día de los que van cortos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me acaba de saltar el stop profit con un 3% de plusvies.....
> que c...o ha pasado?????



El dato del paro.

ÚLTIMA HORA:
EEUU creó 165.000 empleos en abril: la tasa de paro cae una décima, al 7,5%


----------



## inversobres (3 May 2013)

Joder... antologico de esta pisan los 1620 hoy mismo.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El dato del paro.
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORA:
> EEUU creó 165.000 empleos en abril: la tasa de paro cae una décima, al 7,5%



Estamos en las sesiones más peligrosas de los últimos 6 meses. Ya no saben que hacer para subir los índices (al loraco con las revisiones del paro de los últimos 2 meses).

Las gacelas como locas a la llamada de las verdes praderas ..... esto ya lo hemos visto en otras ocasiones ::::::

Cuidado


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, esta será una de las apuestas especulativas de mi cartera a futuro y sólo entraré si tengo constancia de giro (doble suelo o barrilete).
> 
> El resto de ahorros, buena parte lo gestionará Bestinver porque yo de fundamentales no sé ni me interesa ::::::
> 
> ...



Yo ahora mismo no entraba ni en gas ni en mapfre estan caras,pero las menciones a 8,5 y a 1,5.Sobre aseguradoras la verdad me gusta mas linea directa.Si quieres empresas de servicios mira por europs,hay mejores opciones que fcc,ahora mismo es un Zombie financiero,por ejemplo imtech ofrece servicios parecidos pero en Holanda.Fcc solo merecera la pena si reducen a la mitad su deuda.El ayuntamiento de Madrid les esta apretando las tuercas a base de bien a todas estas empresas,en la ultima oferta publican querian quitar la basura los fines de semana tirando de los precios a base, al final ni una sola empresa pudo presentarse,es una situacion para echarse a temblar.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Joder... antologico de esta pisan los 1620 hoy mismo.



Hace meses ya hable de que veia probables hasta los 1650,mas que nada por tema de per.A partir de ahi ys solo esta el mas alla solo al alcance del intelecto de bernanke y su maquina


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> E.ON 2012 Sales +17% EBITDA +16% Dividend 1,1€
> 
> http://www.eon.com/content/dam/eon-com/ueber-uns/GB_2012_US_eon.pdf



Esta mañana he abierto un largo en E.ON.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta mañana he abierto un largo en E.ON.



......y yo en FCC :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, esta será una de las apuestas especulativas de mi cartera a futuro y sólo entraré si tengo constancia de giro (doble suelo o barrilete).
> 
> El resto de ahorros, buena parte lo gestionará Bestinver porque yo de fundamentales no sé ni me interesa ::::::
> 
> ...



¿Al final como veís Bestinver después de la cagada de pescanova?


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Manda.....No compras empresas serias como eon,ibe,tef,mapfre,repsol,gas,caf ,duro,portugal telecom, ..... cuando estaban medio regaladas.......porque no se coge un cuchillo cayendo y os quereis meter en una de las peores empresas del ibex,hiperendeudada y totalmente dependiente de uno de los ayuntamientos mas endeudados de España...como el de Madrid...:banghead:



Pescanova aprueba este hilo ::

No se trata de empresas buenas o malas, se trata de si están en valor o no.
Nos vemos en unos años sobre este tema concreto. En FCC la sangre está en las calles.


----------



## sinnombrex (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta mañana he abierto un largo en E.ON.



El lunes dividendo... yo he tenido muchas dudas de si cerrar con unas buenas plusvis (por lo menos para mi) antes de dividendo, pero creo que al final lo dejare a largo plazo.

Ahora mismo esta subiendo con algo de fuerza, ¿donde llegara? xD.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Al final como veís Bestinver después de la cagada de pescanova?



Yo los veo bastante bien,date cuenta que falsificaron sus cuentas,es un riesgo impredecible y que no puedes medir.Si miras la evolucion de sus fondos apenas lo han notado, de hecho el año pasado se anotaron un 16% y este ya llevan un 10% de revalorizacion.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

SP: así es como se sube y se ahogan las correcciones. Con velos verdes en timeframe de horas.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pescanova aprueba este hilo ::
> 
> No se trata de empresas buenas o malas, se trata de si están en valor o no.
> Nos vemos en unos años sobre este tema concreto. En FCC la sangre está en las calles.



En pescanova falsificaron las cuentas,es un pequeño detalle que no suele suceder muy a menudo.Aun asi ya de por si estaban muy endeudados ,era una apuesta arriesgada pero si hubiese sido verdad su deuda podian haber sobrevivido.De 1500 mill a 3000 mill de deuda va un buen pico.


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En pescanova falsificaron las cuentas,es un pequeño detalle que no suele suceder muy a menudo.Aun asi ya de por si estaban muy endeudados ,era una apuesta arriesgada pero si hubiese sido verdad su deuda podian haber sobrevivido.De 1500 mill a 3000 mill de deuda va un buen pico.



A mi me da que ahora que van a revisar las refinanciaciones nos vamos a encontrar casos similares.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> A mi me da que ahora que van a revisar las refinanciaciones nos vamos a encontrar casos similares.



A este nivel no creo, es el doble de deuda.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En pescanova* falsificaron las cuentas,es un pequeño detalle que no suele suceder muy a menudo*.Aun asi ya de por si estaban muy endeudados ,era una apuesta arriesgada pero si hubiese sido verdad su deuda podian haber sobrevivido.De 1500 mill a 3000 mill de deuda va un buen pico.



La CAM, Enron y el Gobierno Griego apruebas tu comentario.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> La CAM, Enron y el Gobierno Griego apruebas tu comentario.



Siguen siendo casos aislados,ademas a dos de ellos los auditaron los mismos.A nivel empresarial si lo mides % estos casos son claramente una minoria ,cuando se dan suele ser en empresas o entidades ya de por si muy endeudadas.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo no entraba ni en gas ni en mapfre estan caras,pero las menciones a 8,5 y a 1,5.Sobre aseguradoras la verdad me gusta mas linea directa.Si quieres empresas de servicios mira por europs,hay mejores opciones que fcc,ahora mismo es un Zombie financiero,por ejemplo imtech ofrece servicios parecidos pero en Holanda.Fcc solo merecera la pena si reducen a la mitad su deuda.El ayuntamiento de Madrid les esta apretando las tuercas a base de bien a todas estas empresas,en la ultima oferta publican querian quitar la basura los fines de semana tirando de los precios a base, al final ni una sola empresa pudo presentarse,es una situacion para echarse a temblar.



A mi no me digas nada, que ha sido Janus el que me ha dado la plasta media hora para que las compre :::XX:::

No risk, no money.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En pescanova falsificaron las cuentas,es un pequeño detalle que no suele suceder muy a menudo.Aun asi ya de por si estaban muy endeudados ,era una apuesta arriesgada pero si hubiese sido verdad su deuda podian haber sobrevivido.De 1500 mill a 3000 mill de deuda va un buen pico.



Amigo, y te tengo un gran aprecio porque eres de los nocturnos en el hilo y siempre aportando valor, en ESPAÑA esas cosas están al orden del día.


----------



## inversobres (3 May 2013)

Ale se jodio el rojito por un buen tiempo. Van a pulverizas maximos en eeuu. Los 1650 que he leido en un post de bertok ... al tanto.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Al final como veís Bestinver después de la cagada de pescanova?



Yo me voy a lanza a sus brazos ... 8:


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A mi no me digas nada, que ha sido Janus el que me ha dado la plasta media hora para que las compre :::XX:::
> 
> No risk, no money.



Me encanta que reconozcas que tengo influencia. Ahora espero un comentario al contrario pero lo escrito escrito está.

Ganarás pasta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 May 2013)

¡Ala! Todo vendido. Las Iberdrólicas, santanderinas y viscofánicas. Las plusvis para el finde.

El lunes vemos que hacemos.

chao.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ale se jodio el rojito por un buen tiempo. Van a pulverizas maximos en eeuu. Los 1650 que he leido en un post de bertok ... al tanto.



No me joda ..... que ha sido el larguista del Ponzi ::

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 13:16 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Me encanta que reconozcas que tengo influencia. Ahora espero un comentario al contrario pero lo escrito escrito está.
> 
> Ganarás pasta.



Las compraré por cansino. Pesaaaaaaaaaao ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2013)

el jato seguira corto????????

con sus tres co...nes o ya habrá perdido uno


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el jato seguira corto????????
> 
> con sus tres co...nes o ya habrá perdido uno



Viendo lo que sube el SP, el jatorppto anda redoblando cortos ::


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, y te tengo un gran aprecio porque eres de los nocturnos en el hilo y siempre aportando valor, en ESPAÑA esas cosas están al orden del día.



Normal teniendo la sede en España la auditora de las auditoras.Yo por eso cribo por auditoras,cuando veo a los que no se les puede nombrar hago un acto de fe y tiro hacia delante,ya se que estoy tratando con mercancia peligrosa...La verdad que me gusta mirar mas la bolsa con los mercados cerrados,es todo como mas neutro.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

No se lo pierdan.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...82-ganar-200-000-euros-bolsa.html#post8954193


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)




----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 May 2013)

Pues ahora me está tentando meter unos cortitos pero a ver quien se atreve viendo a los yankis...ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)




----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A mi no me digas nada, que ha sido Janus el que me ha dado la plasta media hora para que las compre :::XX:::
> 
> No risk, no money.



Aun asi si cambian la estructura de su apalancamiento puede que tengan una minima esperanza y puede que tu analisis no sea del todo descabellado,ahora a dia de hoy estan muy tocados.


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues ahora me está tentando meter unos cortitos pero a ver quien se atreve viendo a los yankis...ienso:



En la apertura, a ver donde se colocan!!!!!!!!1


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo me voy a lanza a sus brazos ... 8:



Pero para unos gestores de fondos tiene bastante aciertos. Los mantendremos en el radar.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Bien por los que entraron ayer en Walter, ahora hay que proteger la posición.


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> DAX: Está formando una resistencia en la zona de los 7610-25, rebotar con volumen en esta zona (si llega a hacerlo, ya que muchas manos estarán preparadas para entrar, y para el viaje no es bueno muchos pasajeros), sería para dar continuidad a una figura muy alcista en los dos últimos años. Hablamos de 8.000 y 8350.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2013 at 01:50 ----------
> 
> ...




Gracias Jefe!!!!

Vamos a mirar posible vuelta, este era uno de los niveles superiores que nos dejó.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Muy importante el viaje que se está pegando Linkedin.

Ojo con AMD, las plusvis ya tienen que estar quemando las manos. Se ha ganado perfectamente un dolar por acción en una semana.


----------



## sinnombrex (3 May 2013)

Saco los resultados de EON del pdf, creia que tenian algo menos de deuda y han reducido bastante poco, pero parece que los numeros mejoran.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Algo que alguna vez ha ocurrido es que el SP se escapa de máximos con velón verde y al día siguiente aparece un velón rojo del mismo calibre. No tiene por qué ser igual ahora pero hay que estar atentos.


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias Jefe!!!!
> 
> Vamos a mirar posible vuelta, este era uno de los niveles superiores que nos dejó.



Al final tenia razón Dax > 8050.


----------



## Desierto-Rojo (3 May 2013)

_*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde 
tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> No mucho, pero vamos os hago un técnico en un momento. Abro el Pro y miro a ver que veo.
> 
> P.d. Me he enganchado al hilo del Bitcoin
> 
> ...




El IBEX también se dejó en la zona en la que andamos ahora....

Es increíble y os puedo asegurar que está alejado de este mundo. :


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Desierto-Rojo dijo:


> _*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde
> tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_



Gamesa, e.on, FCC, carbón y solares. Todo a partes iguales.:o


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Desierto-Rojo dijo:


> _*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde
> tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_



Ponte corto en SP con to lo gordo!!!!!!!

Aunque el experto en papertrading es uno con avatar de gato. Pregúntele a él. ::


----------



## ddddd (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa, e.on, FCC, carbón y solares. Todo a partes iguales.:o



Hablando del carbón, ¿cómo ve en este momento ANR?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

Desierto-Rojo dijo:


> _*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde
> tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_



Bitcoins.:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

Desierto-Rojo dijo:


> _*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde
> tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_



Hay practicas de bolsa en la uní? Es un máster?


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

En las escuelas de negocios como las de Urtangarrín, hacen prácticas de bolsas. Como las de Marbella y tal.


----------



## paulistano (3 May 2013)

Desierto-Rojo dijo:


> _*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde
> tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_



Plazo fijo al 2%.

Será de la minoría que no palme pasta. Imagino le aprobarán por ello8:


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay practicas de bolsa en la uní? Es un máster?



Yo las tuve, hace 10 años, incluso nos llevaron de excursión a la Bolsa de Madrid. El profe era un espabilao de Benito y Monjardin, nos embauco a varios, primera experiencia en bolsa y TPI congelo mis ahorros por varios años....


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2013)

espero que hoy el Ibex vuelva a los 8452


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Hablando del carbón, ¿cómo ve en este momento ANR?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Hay que esperar, parece que el riesgo por abajo va remitiendo si bien es cierto que sigue habiéndolo. Hay que esperar, tendrá su momento como First y AMD.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:51 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo las tuve, hace 10 años, incluso nos llevaron de excursión a la Bolsa de Madrid. El profe era un espabilao de Benito y Monjardin, nos embauco a varios, primera experiencia en bolsa y TPI congelo mis ahorros por varios años....



TPI, "tu puta ignorancia" os tenía que haber advertido el muy pájaro.

El mundo TimoF ha dejado muchos pufos por ahí.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 May 2013)

viene el pato 
Fran????????


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Veo buena acumulación en GT Advanced. La clave es superar los 4 USD con volumen y consolidar. Si lo hace se le abre un buen viaje de más de 2 USD probables. Aquí no se hacen prisioneros.


----------



## juanfer (3 May 2013)

Animar a los estudiantes a entrar en los mercados es lo ultimo. Están desesperados necesitan mas dinero Berni no imprime suficiente.


----------



## paulistano (3 May 2013)

Se ha atascado el blokel de bankintel o que???

No me actualiza posi desde las 15:45....


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Yingli me gusta mucho para meterlo en el radar list.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:58 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Se ha atascado el blokel de bankintel o que???
> 
> No me actualiza posi desde las 15:45....



No debes ir a la guerra con palos de plástico. Amos, no jodas que aún andas así y pagando esas pedazo de comisiones totalmente controladas por el fisco.


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

atención a los movimientos de estos minutos.

Preparando cortos porsiaca.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 May 2013)

pedidos a fabrica marzo -4% se esperaba -2,6% 

ism no manufacturero 53,1 se esperaba 54 

lo que no se esperaba es volver nuevamente a maximos , pero ahi esta la jran bajista :Baile:


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pedidos a fabrica marzo -4% se esperaba -2,6%
> 
> ism no manufacturero 53,1 se esperaba 54
> 
> lo que no se esperaba es volver nuevamente a maximos , pero ahi esta la jran bajista :Baile:



Caguen la hostia, ponte largo cojones ::


----------



## paulistano (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yingli me gusta mucho para meterlo en el radar list.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Sr. Janus, si me meto en una plataforma de las que se puede uno poner corto o largo en índices como el que se echa un pitillo, me dura la platita dos días, que me conozco:abajo:


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

El Dow en 15.000


----------



## garpie (3 May 2013)

Say hello to the sixteen hundreds! :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 May 2013)

Los 20.000 puntos cada dia mas cerca. Sp500 te llevaremos hasta los 2000 puntos. Ese ibex toh guapoh.


----------



## inversobres (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El Dow en 15.000



no ha habido crisis, solo imaginaciones nuestras. de aqui al cierre batiendo maximos cada hora.

veo sus 1650.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 May 2013)

El día que lleguen las caídas estaremos tan cansados de subidas que no nos las creeremos y las dejaremos pasar pensando que no puede ser, que ahora subira, que no puede ser, que ahora rebotará.....


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> El día que lleguen las caídas estaremos tan cansados de subidas que no nos las creeremos y las dejaremos pasar pensando que no puede ser, que ahora subira, que no puede ser, que ahora rebotará.....



La jugada viene ahora, el 8562 dos días consecutivos ha hecho techo: 

"El SP en máximos el DAX por encima de 8000.....y el ibex no puede, esto se va abajo...se irá abajo y cuando menos acuerdes habrá roto los 8700 en dos sesiones peponas".....


----------



## inversobres (3 May 2013)

llegaremos a los 18 milmillones de puntos, la pasta la pongo yo tranquilos.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 May 2013)

Estoy por soltar las ITX....


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yingli me gusta mucho para meterlo en el radar list.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 15:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Como todo en esta vida, depende. Me parece tras haber leido a paulistano que tonto no es... Y en mi caso en concreto, con entradas de hasta 50.000 euros, la movida de los omnibus y su broker, 13 euros de comisiones de compra por 49.000 euros (bankinter+canon: todo incluido) me parece de lo mas competitivo. Y le aseguro que las he mirado todas, ig, interactive, self, click...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como todo en esta vida, depende. Me parece tras haber leido a paulistano que tonto no es... Y en mi caso en concreto, con entradas de hasta 50.000 euros, la movida de los omnibus y su broker, 13 euros de comisiones de compra por 49.000 euros (bankinter+canon: todo incluido) me parece de lo mas competitivo. Y le aseguro que las he mirado todas, ig, interactive, self, click...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Como tienes las comisiones de custodia en Bankinter?


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Como tienes las comisiones de custodia en Bankinter?



Negociadas. Mucho menos que las oficiales. Ahora mismo voy etilico en sevilla, el domingo te las miro y te digo por X miles, tanto. Pero vamos, un euro o dos al trimestre.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Negociadas. Mucho menos que las oficiales. Ahora mismo voy etilico en sevilla, el domingo te las miro y te digo por X miles, tanto. Pero vamos, un euro o dos al trimestre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



:::::: No dejes nada para mañana. Tómate otra copa a mi salud ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :::::: No dejes nada para mañana. Tómate otra copa a mi salud ::



Ojala fueran copas... Es cumplir los 33 y hasta con 4 jarras de rebujito va uno perjudicado. Pero descuide, el primer Aviation ira a su salud!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (3 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Negociadas. Mucho menos que las oficiales. Ahora mismo voy etilico en sevilla, el domingo te las miro y te digo por X miles, tanto. Pero vamos, un euro o dos al trimestre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Edito....disfruta de las copas, ya me contarás cuando puedas!!

Tienes más productos con ellos?

Nómina, hipoteca, tarjeta, etc...??:

HAce unos meses fui a que me la revisaran pero ni caso, será porque sólo tengo con ellos la cuenta de valores y la asociada, algo me tendrán que sacar.

Sí tiene razón Janus en lo de las comisiones, me soplan cerca de 200 euros al año sólo por custodia, si bien el volumen de operaciones que moví el año pasado fue de 600.000 euros de compra y otros tantos de venta.

Que por una operación de 13.000 euros me cobren alrededor de 16 euros me parece correcto, si bien luego en mantenimiento se pasan....pero claro, quién ha dicho que aquí se regalase algo?

Antes operaba con SAN y las hostias que pegaban eran de escándalo. En cuanto metí la cabeza un poco en esto me cambié.

Rollos IGMarkets y demás para el volumen que muevo no me merece la pena.

Iba a hacer un pan con unas tortas.

Ha dicho Sevilla???

El próximo finde estoy por allí...no sé si a lo mismo que usted...gente que se casa y tal y hay que hacer despedidas de soltero:fiufiu:

BEstiario, Puerto de Cuba, Boss y Groucho nos han recomendado....se admiten sugerencias


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

No se crean que la corrección anda muy lejos. El ProShares VIX Short Term ya no hace x(-5) lo que hace el SP. Tiene resistencia a bajar a lo bestia. Al radar list.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 18:14 ----------

Ponzi, estaba antes medio dormido y pensaba en TimoF, no sé por qué pero lo estaba pensando. Quiero decir, que estaba pensando por qué es una mierda de empresa en términos de innovación. Algunas ideas.

-No son capaces de hacer unas G-glass.
-No son capaces de hacer un G-Maps.
-No son capaces de ofrecer internet a 5M ni cablear by the face dos ciudades majas en USA y en Alemania (van a meter FTTX en una ciudad de tamaño medio).
-No son capaces de hacer una red social decente (ni por asomo un G+).
-No son capaces de ofrecer calidad al cliente.
-No son capaces de hacer un terminal móvil del estilo a Nexus 5 ni de coña.

En general TimoF lo que sabe hacer es poner la chequera por delante y confabularse con los políticos para que puedan "extender" negocios vía tarifa regulada. Así entraron en Latinoamérica.
Si te fijas, en los mercados maduros en los que están, les va bastante mal: España, UK y Alemania.

Siempre quedará el dividendo que tan gustosamente pagan previamente nuestros mayores.


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Edito....disfruta de las copas, ya me contarás cuando puedas!!
> 
> Tienes más productos con ellos?
> 
> ...



Si, tengo con ellos la nomina. Eso te permite acceder al deposito al 3,5% TAE. Maximo 5.000 euros, pero como un remanente de subsistencia me viene bien.

Yo tuve un poco de fortuna. Meti en su momento un dineral, todo mi capital. Y me asignaron una gestora personal. La semana siguiente, compre el coche. A las dos, el triciclo. Al mes, la casa. A los dos meses, la reforma... Total, me quede con poco capital pero el tratamiento VIP. Cuando amenace con irme si no bajaban las condiciones de custodia, accedieron. Si fuese un cliente normal, sin nomina, me imagino que me hubieran mandado a pastar... Aun asi, por mi forma de operar, un par o tres acciones dos o tres meses, me compensas sus condiciones. Hay veces que las tengo dos meses y me cobran 13 mas 1,5 de custodia por compras de 45.000 euros. Me vale. Prefiero eso que brokers que seguro que son seguros, pero no tengo a quien ir a cagarme en su putisima madre a la cara. Por 2 euros al semestre, me doy el capricho.

La actualizacion de la fiesta de sevilla... El lunes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Walter está a mitad de camino de un movimiento importante. Si supera los 18 subirá bastantes dolares. Si pierde los 16 se enfilará hacia abajo mirando a los 11 dolares.

Stops.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como todo en esta vida, depende. Me parece tras haber leido a paulistano que tonto no es... Y en mi caso en concreto, con entradas de hasta 50.000 euros, la movida de los omnibus y su broker, 13 euros de comisiones de compra por 49.000 euros (bankinter+canon: todo incluido) me parece de lo mas competitivo. Y le aseguro que las he mirado todas, ig, interactive, self, click...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Esas son las tarifas oficiales (c/v), o también negociadas? Yo estoy buscando cobijo porque estoy pagando alrededor del 0,5% por transacción en BBVA, y eso sí que es ser gacela... Eso sí, sin comisión de custodia.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Una choza.

LeSalle CEO Selling Chicago Mansion - Business Insider

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 18:41 ----------

Un buen supositorio para los iraníes llega el momento.

MOP Bomb Modified For Iran Nuclear Site - Business Insider


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Esas son las tarifas oficiales (c/v), o también negociadas? Yo estoy buscando cobijo porque estoy pagando alrededor del 0,5% por transacción en BBVA, y eso sí que es ser gacela... Eso sí, sin comisión de custodia.



Las de c/v juraria que son las oficiales...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Venga que nos vamos. Arriba esos pulgares 

[YOUTUBE]FuJ_JL5V19k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Sabeis si en Yahoo Finance o alguno parecido se pueden poner alertas de cotizaciones, indicadores, etc. para acciones?
> Yo uso metatrader para alertas en forex e indices...pero ningun broker me da acciones...



Alguna respuestilla?


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Las AMD suben 1 USD en tres sesiones. No tienten la suerte y liquiden para disfrutar las plusvis. El último duro que lo lleve otro. Veremos un fuerte retroceso con tiempo y es entonces cuando se podrá volver a entrar.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:22 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Alguna respuestilla?



IG Markets, yes.


----------



## tonuel (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pescanova aprueba este hilo ::
> 
> No se trata de empresas buenas o malas, se trata de si están en valor o no.
> Nos vemos en unos años sobre este tema concreto. En FCC la sangre está en las calles.




FCC está quebrada... 8:


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Yingli está haciendo una figura técnica muy bonita. El stop estaría en 2,17 USD.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:25 ----------




tonuel dijo:


> fcc está quebrada... 8:



y?.


-----------------------------------------------------> reward

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:28 ----------

Por cierto, las e.on magníficamente se han comportado. El lunes a recoger dividendo y sigue están bien. Los stops tienen que estar bien puestos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:29 ----------

I hear the whisper calling me. Reward, reward, reward.


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las AMD suben 1 USD en tres sesiones. No tienten la suerte y liquiden para disfrutar las plusvis. El último duro que lo lleve otro. Veremos un fuerte retroceso con tiempo y es entonces cuando se podrá volver a entrar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero IGMARKETS no me permite poner alertas para AMD por ejemplo.


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Pero IGMARKETS no me permite poner alertas para AMD por ejemplo.



Sí señor, sí lo permite.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (3 May 2013)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> El S&P 500 logra nuevo máximo histórico - Economía - CNNExpansion.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bertok dijo:


> Mira el volumen descendente en los últimos años de tendencia alcista. Ahí sólo compra la FED ::::::
> 
> el descanso alcista o corrección es impepinable.





tonuel dijo:


> ya te digo... :baba: :baba: :baba:



Eso va *a petar *igual, que las dos veces anteriores, y ya les digo que es inminente. Puede que empiece con suave correccion de semanas, incluso un buen rebote, pero habra catacrock final. Recuerden que aqui, en este hilo, dije de apple "esta a punto de caramelo" ... al dia siguiente revento. Con el oro lo deje caer, no quise ser agresivo porque los que postean alli son buenos foreros y me caen bien ... pero lo avise en su hilo. 

tiene forma de burbuja, se mueve como una burbuja, huele a burbuja, sabe a burbuja ... *es un puta burbuja!!!!*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



Gimme a T
Gimme an O
Gimme a R
Gimme a P
Gimme a E









Desierto-Rojo dijo:


> _*Tengo unas pŕacticas de bolsa para la uni ,con dinero virtual, donde
> tengo un capital inicial de 20.000 € , ¿que me recomendais comprar? ¿oro, petroleo? ::::*_



montar un _local _en plan ponzi )



HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo las tuve, hace 10 años, incluso nos llevaron de excursión a la Bolsa de Madrid. El profe era un espabilao de Benito y Monjardin, nos embauco a varios, primera experiencia en bolsa y TPI congelo mis ahorros por varios años....



Toaslas Putas Invitadas??????????

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:46 ----------

veo gintonises sofisticados.... los mios en vaso de plástico, rodaja de limón y removidos con el dedo, mañana más


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Ya pueden ver cómo se las gastan los cohetes cuando frenan. AMD ha frenado en seco al menos en el intradía. Estaban avisados.

Vamos a esperar esos 3,1 aprox. para entrar.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 19:51 ----------

Las tres últimas velas del SP en plan tío vivo son muy peligrosas. Mejor estar fuera, el momento de bajar llegará, no se trata de adivinarlo. Ojos antes que cerebro.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 20:07 ----------

Para quienes piensen en Yingli, presenta resultados el día 27 de mayo. Estimaciones esperadas por los analistos y que sin duda van a mover el valor.

YGE Analyst Estimates | Yingli Green Energy Holding Com Stock - Yahoo! Finance

Earnings Est	Current Qtr.
Mar 13	Next Qtr.
Jun 13	Current Year
Dec 13	Next Year
Dec 14
Avg. Estimate	-0.42	-0.39	-1.51	-0.97
No. of Analysts	9.00	9.00	11.00	10.00
Low Estimate	-0.55	-0.51	-2.20	-1.55
High Estimate	-0.33	-0.30	-1.15	-0.08
Year Ago EPS	-0.29	-0.58	-2.94	-1.51
Revenue Est	Current Qtr.
Mar 13	Next Qtr.
Jun 13	Current Year
Dec 13	Next Year
Dec 14
Avg. Estimate	392.39M	458.18M	1.90B	2.20B
No. of Analysts	8	8	11	10
Low Estimate	359.00M	407.75M	1.64B	1.90B
High Estimate	472.30M	502.50M	2.10B	2.73B
Year Ago Sales	499.96M	488.51M	1.83B	1.90B
Sales Growth (year/est)	-21.50%	-6.20%	3.80%	16.20%


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sí señor, sí lo permite.



Ahora lo he pillado...se tiene que pagar. Gratuitamente IGMARKETS no da las cotizaciones del NASDAQ.


----------



## FranR (3 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Esas son las tarifas oficiales (c/v), o también negociadas? Yo estoy buscando cobijo porque estoy pagando alrededor del 0,5% por transacción en BBVA, y eso sí que es ser gacela... Eso sí, sin comisión de custodia.



BBVA tenía algo así que se llama broker plus. Las tres primeras operaciones del año a precio normal y luego una tarifa plana. (Creo recordar)

No te cobraran mantenimiento por las acciones de BBVA compradas, por el resto si.

Pero pregunte en la sucursal a ver si esto sigue así. ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 May 2013)

atención SP 21:00 - 21:15


----------



## Ajetreo (3 May 2013)

Me están poniendo nerviosa con el SP

Tengo Procter and Gamble y Coca Cola para un par de años. Pero tal como lo pintan estoy por vender y recomprar mas abajo..... 

Maestro Fundamentalista Ponzi, verdad que tienen las cuentas saneadas, y que si no venden en Europa ambas venderan en Asia? Aunque a Don Limpio le tengan que cambiar el nombre una vez más.

::


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me están poniendo nerviosa con el SP
> 
> Tengo Procter and Gamble y Coca Cola para un par de años. Pero tal como lo pintan estoy por vender y recomprar mas abajo.....
> 
> ...



Si bajan... Seran las que menos lo haran. Son dos de mis ojitos derechos. Por no decir izquierdo y derecho...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenienteDan (3 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El carbón está a punto de dispararse.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2013 at 18:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias maese Janus. He visto Walter energy y he flipado con el gráfico.

SL2


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

Yingli ha bajado a 2,21 y ha rebotado algo. No debería perder esos 2,20 para dar fiabilidad a la figura chart. Este nivel es para los gorrones, los 2 son para los perdedores y para quienes busquen máxima seguridad (que solo lo da el stop) tienen que esperar a que se superen y consoliden los 2,60. Este tipo de valores no consolidan, se fugan con fuerza y por eso es tan difícil pillarlos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 23:00 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ahora lo he pillado...se tiene que pagar. Gratuitamente IGMARKETS no da las cotizaciones del NASDAQ.



1,2 USD mensual que te devuelven si operas 1 vez.


----------



## ponzi (3 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me están poniendo nerviosa con el SP
> 
> Tengo Procter and Gamble y Coca Cola para un par de años. Pero tal como lo pintan estoy por vender y recomprar mas abajo.....
> 
> ...



Me gustan mucho y son grandes negocios aunque personalmente me quedo con cocacola,si pasa algun evento financiero creo que la venta de cosmeticos de procter puede verse afectada a cp no asi las latas de cocacola (y si no ya sacaran las latas de 15 cl).Siento decirla que no soy demasiado optimista con determinadas bolsas a lp.He mirado los tipos de interes y las deudas soberanas desde 1960 y nunca repito NUNCA tantos paises al unisono habian jugado tanto a los trileros como hoy en dia.Actualmente tenemos los tipos de las deudas soberanas en minimos historicos y curiosamente el endeudamiento en maximos, para que os hagais una idea estos datos solo pueden compararse a nivel local y en periodos de guerra-postguerra y sabeis a cuanto estaban los tipos en 1946? en el 20%,comparar eso con el 0,15%,0,25%,0,5%


http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/interest-rate


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 May 2013)

Buen finde..... y a disfrutar lo que queda de viernes


----------



## bertok (3 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buen finde..... y a disfrutar lo que queda de viernes



Buenas noches, Emilia ::


----------



## Janus (3 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buen finde..... y a disfrutar lo que queda de viernes



Yo te pongo el musicón.

[YOUTUBE]XACQw2jISMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 May 2013)

Esas bankias capitalizando 126.000 millones de aurelios :XX::XX::XX:

Dios, que puto país de pandereta u la CNMV a por uvas 8:


----------



## Plimo del jato (4 May 2013)

Vengo buscando a mi plimo, por AKA llamado jato pero en mi tierra lo conocemos por malavaina. Mi plimo sufre de mal de uñas, le crecen hacia dentro y camina con movimientos de medioescozío.

Plimo, vuelve a casa. Me han dicho los otros plimos que prometen no volver a pegarte y te dejarán tomar ceviche una vez por semana.

No seas webón, vuelve te echan de menos. No tienen a quién vasilah


----------



## Vivomuriente (4 May 2013)

Bienvenido a Hispanistan Plimo!!!!!!!


PLIMOOOO que tienes que habilitar otro colchón en el suelo. Espero que este no ronque.


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esas bankias capitalizando 126.000 millones de aurelios :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Dios, que puto país de pandereta u la CNMV a por uvas 8:



La movida es que no nos dejan meter cortos. El día 26 de mayo va a ser épico cuando vendan hasta al osito del logo.


----------



## Plimo del jato (4 May 2013)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Bienvenido a Hispanistan Plimo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> PLIMOOOO que tienes que habilitar otro colchón en el suelo. Espero que este no ronque.



Vengo a por plimo malavaina.

Duele ver que no guarda el linaje de la familia y no dise más que tontás. Se ríen de él y no dise nada.

Tenemos otros plimos mu shungos que lo han golpeado duramente durante años para que supiera defenderse de los ataques de humanos (bueno las prácticas las hacíamos con arganboys robaos de la basura). Parese que no ha aprendido nada.

Malavaina vuelve a casa, miaaaaaaaaaauuu.


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

Buen film:

Machine.Gun.Preacher.DVDRip.Latino_KN.avi | PutLocker


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 May 2013)

Esa mascota que tenéis en este hilo esta chiflada :XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 May 2013)

Chiflada y con trastorno de personalidad múltiple

Luego hay otro que todavía no ha sido adoptado como mascota pero que proviene de un frenopático húngaro y le han dado permiso de salida. 
El psiquiatra le ha recomendado este foro como terapia, principalmente para que compruebe que se puede usar jerga ininteligible y estar cuerdo. 

Suelen intervenir alternandose y se ignoran mutuamente


----------



## tarrito (4 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Chiflada y con trastorno de personalidad múltiple
> 
> Luego hay otro que todavía no ha sido adoptado como mascota pero que proviene de un frenopático húngaro y le han dado permiso de salida.
> El psiquiatra le ha recomendado este foro como terapia, principalmente para que compruebe que se puede usar jerga ininteligible y estar cuerdo.
> ...



eehhhh! un respect al Piratón!! :no:


Lo siento Don, me lo han puesto a güevo y no he podido resistirme :XX:

:X :X

edito; sí ya sé, ya sé ... 2º ataque gratuito en pocos días :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> eehhhh! un respect al Piratón!! :no:
> 
> 
> Lo siento Don, me lo han puesto a güevo y no he podido resistirme :XX:
> ...


----------



## Plimo del jato (4 May 2013)

Plimo, despierta borassssssho.

Vuelve a casa y deja de desir tontás por este foro.

Me ha disho el papa que no te volverá a llamar bola mielda.


----------



## tarrito (4 May 2013)

peldón!

yonosío! 

algún plimo o el mismísimo Jato ... o el Húngaro, vaya usted a saber, debe haberme pirateao la cuenta ienso:

::


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Mucho texto para decir que el rey del reino troll es rencoroso (The king of the troll kingdom is spiteful)

---------- Post added 04-may-2013 at 13:05 ----------

Man Stands Atop Rooftop, Fire Approaches - Business Insider


----------



## bertok (4 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mucho texto para decir que el rey del reino troll es rencoroso (The king of the troll kingdom is spiteful)
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-may-2013 at 13:05 ----------
> 
> Man Stands Atop Rooftop, Fire Approaches - Business Insider



Bonita foto :8:


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

Buen vídeo que ha puesto Cárpatos.

What Half A Second Of "Trading" Looks Like In Today's Market | Zero Hedge


----------



## grillo35 (4 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La movida es que no nos dejan meter cortos. El día 26 de mayo va a ser épico cuando vendan hasta al osito del logo.




El problema es que ya ni abrira del papelon que habra en subasta. Hasta el ultimo especulador del planeta tierra estara con el boton de SELL a punto....::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 May 2013)

Pedazo día de cruces....


----------



## ponzi (4 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La movida es que no nos dejan meter cortos. El día 26 de mayo va a ser épico cuando vendan hasta al osito del logo.



No lo habia pensado pero es bastante revelador que tengan un osito de logo...Yo llevo dias buscando como ponerme corto y no he encontrado la forma, estos de la city son unos acaparadores.


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> El problema es que ya ni abrira del papelon que habra en subasta. Hasta el ultimo especulador del planeta tierra estara con el boton de SELL a punto....::



Lo quieren todo para ellos. Estoy bastante convencido que las subidas absurdas recientes son para borrar del mapa a los cortos y para acumular a lo bestia de cara a esa sesión de final de mes. Ellos sí que puede soportar un rojo intenso pasajero.


----------



## bertok (4 May 2013)

From London with love:

Motherfuckers spaniards, we won´t give up our profitability in Bankkkkkkia. You'll feed a lot of shit for a long while.


----------



## Janus (4 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r_4oFIvRePo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (4 May 2013)

¿les apetece acudir la junta general de accionistas de Berkshire Hathaway?

Warren Buffett | Page 2 | Liveblog live blogging | Reuters.com

Live Blog: Berkshire Hathaway's 2013 Shareholder Meeting - NYTimes.com


----------



## ponzi (4 May 2013)

2013 se acabo la crisis


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=56332


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿les apetece acudir la junta general de accionistas de Berkshire Hathaway?
> 
> Warren Buffett | Page 2 | Liveblog live blogging | Reuters.com
> 
> Live Blog: Berkshire Hathaway's 2013 Shareholder Meeting - NYTimes.com



Quienes tienen derecho a ir? Los que tengan una A?

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (4 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quienes tienen derecho a ir? Los que tengan una A?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Creo que puede ir cualquier accionista lo unico que si quieres rntrar al estadio necesitaras reservar plaza con bastante antelacion.A veces por la vitalidad que desborda pensamos que Warren es un ser etereo y eterno que vivira para siempre pero eso no es asi,los que tengan la oportunidad de conocerle en persona habran conocido a un mito viviente.


----------



## LoboDeMar (5 May 2013)

¡Domingo terminal!... Esto... ah, emmm no nada.

Bueno, up.

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 10:34 ----------

Cuando he leido esta mañana lo del ataque de Israel a Siria me he acojonao y girado varias veces cual choni en mitá'la pista por si pandoro estaba justo a mi espalda...

Y, como no, la voz me ha dicho "teniah que habeh vendio el viernes lah iberdroleh y lah rweh".

Obama ya ha dicho que a ellos no se les ha perdido nada en la zona (no van a enviar tropas) pero da que pensar el impacto de este incidente en loh mercadoh estando los indices como estan...

¿Giro e inicio del guano mañana/en breve?

Pd: El conforero jatuno marcaba como turning point (Jran Bajista) un conflicto de Israel :fiufiu:::


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

Yo hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario sigo este libro de ruta que en su día me gustó:

http://pgalvan.businesscatalyst.com/assets/20130315-s-p500---elliot-detalle-(5-a%C3%B1os).pdf

*Página 20 para ir al grano...*

Este tío ve al SP500 en 1627 como máximo ortodoxo y el periodo más favorable para iniciarse el giro, desde el 9 de mayo al 27 de junio...


----------



## Janus (5 May 2013)

*Feliz Día de la Madre.
Disfrútenlo y sean generosos. Para quienes lo tengan que hacer desde un recuerdo bonito, un fuerte abrazo.*


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

El TASE no está demasiado palote que digamos...

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=tase&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tase.co.il%2FEng%2F&ei=kEyGUdLSMofL0AW6hIHQAg&usg=AFQjCNHQOQ4tD9X-cyyJV5Iw3FqfgwGejw&bvm=bv.45960087,d.d2k


----------



## bertok (5 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Feliz Día de la Madre.
> Disfrútenlo y sean generosos. Para quienes lo tengan que hacer desde un recuerdo bonito, un fuerte abrazo.*



Dedicado a todos los hijoputas que que en España. Son muuuuchos. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 14:59 ----------

Tropa, la semana que viene no os perdáis el programa de cxanal cero con Manuel Rey (AKA Aleph).

*El programa versará sobre un conjunto de estrategias de guerra de guerrillas contra las entidades financieras.
*

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 15:36 ----------

Conferencia Anual 2013 de Inversores BESTINVER

Español | Bestinver 2013


----------



## Ajetreo (5 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Feliz Día de la Madre.
> Disfrútenlo y sean generosos. Para quienes lo tengan que hacer desde un recuerdo bonito, un fuerte abrazo.*



Gracias, el mejor regalo es verlos crecer 

Subo el hilo, no me gusta verlo en segunda, merece portada:no:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]r_4oFIvRePo[/YOUTUBE]



buena musica


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

Extracto de un buen artículo de radarmarket.com:

"Se ha cumplido ya el cuarto año de expansión monetaria ininterrumpido, las cantidades de dinero impreso en estos años son estratosféricas, sin embargo la economía no reacciona proporcionalemente porque el dinero que llega a la calle es residual ¿Dónde está entonces el dinero? ¿En qué se emplea? Sólo sabemos la cifra aproximada (tampoco con certeza) del primer QE y que sus beneficiarios fueron los 18 fantásticos, los principales bancos USA, Japón, Alemania, Francia, Reino Unido y Suiza que provocaron esta crisis. Con posterioridad y amparado en la discrecionalidad que le caracteriza y la imposibilidad de pedirle cuentas(que país de verdad avanzado permitiría esto) la FED no ha proporcionado datos de donde ha ido a parar el dinero.

Lo cierto es que las economías siguen flojas, el paro estable (oficialmente) y donde se comprueba el efecto sin lugar a dudas es en el mercado inmobiliario, el de bonos y en las bolsas, los dos últimos en récords históricos ¡Ummm!

Según los rumores, no hay forma ni habrá de acceder a la verdad, el sistema financiero quebró en el año 2.009, para salir del atolladero la FED se quedó con unos 78 billones de dólares en derivados sin valor y podría ser que desde entonces el objetivo de Ben y su impresora no sea la economía, ni el desempleo, ni cualquier otra que quiera contar, sino volver a darle valor a esos activos y en esta tarea sigue. Si fuera así la FED y sus satélites (los bancos en cuestión) serían hoy los mayores tenedores de todos los activos nombrados. No puedo saber si esto es cierto pero sí sé que los gráficos lo avalan:

- Subidas ininterumpidas de las Bolsas con constante pendiente alcista desde el suelo hasta máximos históricos, sin importar las condiciones ecónomicas de ningún periodo de estos cuatro años, ni ninguno de los importantes acontecimientos que han sucedido.

- Volúmenes decrecientes a medida que suben los precios.

- Los pocos recortes que se aprecian sucedieron todos ante la expectativa de que el QE en curso llegaba a su término.

- Para evitar estos periodos de descanso el último QE se establece sin fecha.

- Cuando el S&P llega a máximos históricos se produce la peor encuesta de sentimiento desde que se hizo suelo, de lo que se deduce que entre los inversores nadie ha mantenido posiciones, o bien liquidaron en la caída o bien en alguno de los tramos de recuperación.

- Bonos y Bolsas se mueven por primera vez en la historia en la misma dirección de forma sostenida.

Las conclusiones son obvias, todos los activos están comandados por la FED y dichos bancos y el objetivo es conseguir darle valor a aquellos activos que provocaron la quiebra. Es lo mismo que harían los bancos españoles si tuvieran impresora, ¿que estámos quebrados porque tenemos una cartera de inmuebles al 50% de lo que valían? pues imprimimos dinero y compramos viviendas hasta que vuelvan a precios máximos. Asunto arreglado.

Bajo esta premisa podemos preguntarnos ¿qué precios son los que busca la FED? ¿Cuándo alcance esos precios a quién va a colocarle esos activos? ¿Encontrarán los compradores necesarios? ¿Cuánto tiempo llevará esta distribución? ¿está esperando a que se consoliden esos niveles para abrir el crédito y poder largarle otra vez el muerto a los nuevos incautos? ¿qué consecuencias tendrá entonces la enorme cantidad de dinero en circulación que habrá?

Posiblemente un día cualquiera se anuncie que por fin la crisis ha quedado atrás, y esta vez será verdad, no porque haya sido así si no porque el dinero que antes se utilizó para subir de precio de los activos cambiará de dirección hacia la economía real de forma que puedan llegar los compradores necesarios para deshacerse de los activos de una vez. El problema es que esta vez habrá más dinero y más deuda que nunca. El remake será aún peor.

Personalmente creo que estamos asistiendo a la farsa más grande que jamás se haya montado y que tendrá consecuencias muy desagradables a su término. Este proceso llevará aún años pero ya hay una víctima segura a largo plazo: el dólar. Creo que esta es la razón por la que los países fuera de este juego están acaparando oro, con cualquiera de las consecuencias posibles será el único refugio seguro.

El mercado ya no es mercado, si quieren saber como actuar intentén adivinar los planes de la FED y estén atentos para encontrar las señales que indiquen que el juego se ha acabado, no vaya a suceder que sean los que se queden sin silla."

Radar Market


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2013)

Pregunta con mala idea por comentarios escuchados:
Que opinais de una subida del iva al 25% antes de fin de año junto con una subida del impuesto de sociedades, mas un impuesto ecologico a las empresas????


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

Más buena música para amenizar este día festivo...

[YOUTUBE]HkO0GAS3lac[/YOUTUBE]

Increible Mark Knopfler como toca el colega...

E increíble el final de la canción, increscendo hasta llegar al extasis como nuestros índices que el viernes nos deleitaron con fuegos artificiales...

Lo de los índices será como en la canción, la traca final, el orgasmo, o sólo el principio de un ciclo alcista???? 

Me están haciendo dudar ya estos cabrones, y es que tal intervención de los bancos centrales es algo que no ha pasado antes y aunque dicen que todo está inventado en bolsa, que todo se repite y tal.... me están haciendo dudar...

Qué opináis? Subimos o bajamos?

Gracias


----------



## Janus (5 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> buena musica



Cuando tenía examen en la Universidad, tenía la costumbre de levantarme a las 3 de la madrugada para estudiar y dar el repaso final. Antes de ir para la Universidad me ponía una cinta VHS con vídeos grabados de la MTV. Era como un rito. En esa cinta estaban Testament (Practice what you preach), Tesla (Love Song), Warrant, Skid Row, Halloween, Kiss, White Snake, Scorpions .....

Iba como las motos (y con una tila que mi padre me medio obligaba).


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

* "El nuevo Lehman"*

Grecia saldr del euro en 2013... y Espaa en 2014 por la imposibilidad de crear empleo - Cotizalia.com

Me parece a mi que cuando pasen las elecciones alemanas esto se va a tomar por culo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 May 2013)

downloading...


----------



## Janus (5 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Extracto de un buen artículo de radarmarket.com:
> 
> "Se ha cumplido ya el cuarto año de expansión monetaria ininterrumpido, las cantidades de dinero impreso en estos años son estratosféricas, sin embargo la economía no reacciona proporcionalemente porque el dinero que llega a la calle es residual ¿Dónde está entonces el dinero? ¿En qué se emplea? Sólo sabemos la cifra aproximada (tampoco con certeza) del primer QE y que sus beneficiarios fueron los 18 fantásticos, los principales bancos USA, Japón, Alemania, Francia, Reino Unido y Suiza que provocaron esta crisis. Con posterioridad y amparado en la discrecionalidad que le caracteriza y la imposibilidad de pedirle cuentas(que país de verdad avanzado permitiría esto) la FED no ha proporcionado datos de donde ha ido a parar el dinero.
> 
> ...



Mi humilde opinión:

Creo que efectivamente la FED está tratando, y consiguiendo, subir la bolsa porque así los fondos de pensiones tendran fuertes plusvalías que terminarán en las manos de los pensionistas (así un problema menos) y por supuesto también para poner en valor multitud de mierda que tiene en su balance. Pero el problema de esto último es que cuando le de el pase se lo volverá a colocar a un tercero. El problema es que tiene un valor irreal y alguien tendrá que purgarlo.

Respecto al SP, creo que está bastante cerca una corrección de unos 300 pipos. No me extrañaría que fuera en cuestión de días si bien aún no hay pista alguna sobre el timing. Si no lo hiciera y siguiera subiendo para después consolidar en correctivos los 1600 ......... vendría un subidón de espanto. Pero tenemos memoria y ojos que han visto antes también cómo el IBEX estaba en 5950 y todo el mundo hablando de los 2800. Sin embargo, subidón porque no puede bajar desde 9000 sin descanso.

A futuro creo que estamos en un buen momento para montar una cartera de largo plazo metiendo unos primeros tiros. Si la corrección es importante, se materializará una enorme oportunidad de reforzar esos tiros. Siempre con visión de largo plazo, hablo de 10 años o más (pensando más en los hijos y en la jubilación). No tengan ninguna duda de que la bolsa española superará en el futuro los 20.000 y los 30.000. Este negocio está montando para que suba de forma que los "fuertes" dentro puedan ganar dinero. Después materializan las plusvalías y fuerzan correcciones importantes para volver a posicionarse y empezar un nuevo ciclo.

Respecto a valores, ya saben los que manejo. Añanda los valores meramente cíclicos como puede ser Arcelor. Sin duda, tendrá su momento de grandes plusvalías. Eso no quiere decir que haya que formar cartera con él ahora viendo que está mucho más abajo que en el pico. Ese mucho más abajo podría convertirse en mucho más abajo aún. Ya dará el aviso y será en ese momento en el que menos riesgo haya y donde no haya coste de oportunidad.


----------



## N.P.Rothschild (5 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Más buena música para amenizar este día festivo...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HkO0GAS3lac[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Pa que gocéis de 8 minutos en la gloria. Uno de los mejores solos que existen.

[YOUTUBE]hUYzQaCCt2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (5 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Más buena música para amenizar este día festivo...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HkO0GAS3lac[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




Para mí de los más grandes "ever" junto a Paco de Lucía, Dimebag Darrell, Steve Vai e Ingwie.


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

Otros que tampoco son "mancos"

[YOUTUBE]BBtLMLQfiRo[/YOUTUBE]
Preciosa canción...
"Espero en mi fria celda, cuando las campanas empiezan a sonar 
Reflexiono sobre mi pasado y no hay demasiado tiempo 
Pues a las Cinco me llevaran a la horca 
Las arenas del tiempo, para mi, se agotan 
Cuando el sacerdote viene a leerme los ultimos ritos 
Tomo una ultima mirada a traves de los barrotes 
A un mundo que fue inadecuado para mi 
Podria ser que exista alguna clase de error 
Es dificil detener el terror que me invade 
Es realmente el fin y no un loco sueño? 
Alguien por favor digame que estoy soñando 
No es facil dejar de gritar 
Pero las palabras se me escapan cuando trato de hablar 
Las lagrimas fluyen, pero por que estoy llorando? 
Despues de todo no tengo miedo de morir 
No creo que nunca haya un fin 
Cuando los guardias me escoltan al patio 
Alguien grita desde una celda "Dios este contigo" 
Si hay un Dios entonces por que me deja morir? 
Mientras camino mi vida recorre ante mi 
Y pienso que el fin esta cerca y no me arrepiento 
Atrapa mi alma pues esta por echarse volar 
Marca mis palabras por favor creeme que mi alma vivira 
Por favor no te preocupes ahora que me he ido 
Me he ido al mas alla para ver la verdad 
Cuando sabes que tu tiempo se acerca 
Tal vez es cuando empiezas a entender 
Que la vida es solo una extraña ilusion"

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 20:58 ----------

*"El apalancamiento en el NYSE camino de máximos históricos. La alerta continúa...
De nuevo habría que evocar la frase que tanto temía John Templeton, ¿sera esta vez diferente?"*


El apalancamiento en el NYSE camino de máximos históricos. La alerta continua


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (5 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión:
> 
> Creo que efectivamente la FED está tratando, y consiguiendo, subir la bolsa porque así los fondos de pensiones tendran fuertes plusvalías que terminarán en las manos de los pensionistas (así un problema menos) y por supuesto también para poner en valor multitud de mierda que tiene en su balance. Pero el problema de esto último es que cuando le de el pase se lo volverá a colocar a un tercero. El problema es que tiene un valor irreal y alguien tendrá que purgarlo.



:Aplauso:
El dinero es como la energía, ni se crea, ni se destruye. Sólo se transforma, circula y se vuelve a transformar.


----------



## Maravedi (5 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Pregunta con mala idea por comentarios escuchados:
> Que opinais de una subida del iva al 25% antes de fin de año junto con una subida del impuesto de sociedades, mas un impuesto ecologico a las empresas????



Si hacen eso será la quiebra económica del país si o si


----------



## Plimo del jato (5 May 2013)

Pliiiiiiino malavaina, ¿onde andas?.

Da la cara, guasón.


----------



## boquiman (5 May 2013)

¿Puede ser el comienzo de la "película" para justificar una corrección?... 

Aquí ya empiezan a hablar de terroristas, Al-Qaeda,... 

BBC News - Israeli strikes on Syria 'co-ordinated with terrorists'


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Si hacen eso será la quiebra económica del país si o si



Pues como dicen por aqui, se barrunta por las cercanias e Madrid. Antes de navidad.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 May 2013)

Suerte a los alcistas a partir de mañana ::


----------



## J-Z (5 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Si hacen eso será la quiebra económica del país si o si



El país ya está quebrado.

Y no lo subirán 4 puntos de golpe, antes está la parada en el 23% como otros PIGS ya tienen.


----------



## ponzi (5 May 2013)

Plimo del jato dijo:


> Pliiiiiiino malavaina, ¿onde andas?.
> 
> Da la cara, guasón.



El otro dia andaba perreando por un local llamado Norkys....era el unico que pedia el pollo bien quemao


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Pues como dicen por aqui, se barrunta por las cercanias e Madrid. Antes de navidad.....



Lo peor de todo seria lo del IS. Las empresas españolas ya no pueden mas, directamente.

Lo del IVA, pues otra estocada mas. O el Estado o sus ciudadanos. Ambos no vamos a salir indemnes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## egarenc (5 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El otro dia andaba perreando por un local llamado Norkys....era el unico que pedia el pollo bien quemao



ei Ponzi, gracias por la recomendación! a ver si algo se me pega :


----------



## bertok (5 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El otro dia andaba perreando por un local llamado Norkys....era el unico que pedia el pollo bien quemao



Mv es visitante habitual de Astrid & Gastón en Madrid.

Las plusvis de papertrading dan para mucho ::


----------



## Janus (5 May 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> El dinero es como la energía, ni se crea, ni se destruye. Sólo se transforma, circula y se vuelve a transformar.



Bueno .......... cuando hablas de dinero .... los bancos crean dinero a espuertas a cuenta de la reserva fraccionaria. Lo tienen muy bien montado.


----------



## bertok (5 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo peor de todo seria lo del IS. Las empresas españolas ya no pueden mas, directamente.
> 
> Lo del IVA, pues otra estocada mas. O el Estado o sus ciudadanos. Ambos no vamos a salir indemnes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Son ellos o nosotros.

Van a apretar al máximo.

Más vale que no tengáis deudas y un colchón para aguantar 2-3 años. Viene muy feo y violento.


----------



## Janus (5 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mv es visitante habitual de Astrid & Gastón en Madrid.
> 
> Las plusvis de papertrading dan para mucho ::



El Jatropó no ha ido allí en la vida. Bastante decepcionante por otro lado.

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 23:42 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Son ellos o nosotros.
> 
> Van a apretar al máximo.
> 
> Más vale que no tengáis deudas y un colchón para aguantar 2-3 años. Viene muy feo y violento.



Yo puedo hacer hueco en casa, voy bien preparado. Son años ya viendo el devenir de lo que votan los españoles.


----------



## ponzi (5 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ei Ponzi, gracias por la recomendación! a ver si algo se me pega :



De nada,espero que te sirva,si tienes alguna duda avisame


----------



## paulistano (5 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Jatropó no ha ido allí en la vida. Bastante decepcionante por otro lado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 23:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Vaya al de Lima, cambiará de opinión.

40% menos de cuenta y 100% más de satisfacción.


----------



## bertok (5 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Jatropó no ha ido allí en la vida. Bastante decepcionante por otro lado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 23:42 ----------
> 
> ...



El ají de gallina es insuperable. El seco a la norteña está de miedo

---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 21:47 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Vaya al de Lima, cambiará de opinión.
> 
> 40% menos de cuenta y 100% más de satisfacción.



He estado en 3 países diferentes. Las diferencias entre los establecimientos es grande.

En uno de ellos me coste menos de 1/3 del precio de Madrid y todavía recuerdo la comida tan espléndida que nos dimos ::


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya al de Lima, cambiará de opinión.
> 
> 40% menos de cuenta y 100% más de satisfacción.



He estado allí alguna vez y siempre me han encontrado la excusa para ir a otro sitio. En fín, yo soy más de pescado y producto "español". Eso de que te den de comer maices de colores y gordos como percebes ... uajjjjjjjjj

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 00:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El ají de gallina es insuperable. El seco a la norteña está de miedo
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-may-2013 at 21:47 ----------
> 
> ...



La gallina esa comí en el de Castellana y nada del otro mundo. El camarero, autóctono por cierto, me dijo que lleva no se qué historia ........... que ni me enteré. Lo mejor siempre ha sido el vino.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 May 2013)

Alguien mas ve en Arcelor y Apple figuras de vuelta o son simples rebotes de jato muerto?

Respecto a las Eones, after the despioje, objetivo unicornio again?

Yo no lo veo muy claro.
::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien mas ve en Arcelor y Apple figuras de vuelta o son simples rebotes de jato muerto?
> 
> Respecto a las Eones, after the despioje, objetivo unicornio again?
> 
> ...



Today dividend, 1.1€ down.


----------



## Maravedi (6 May 2013)

Ir a alinea en Chicago y dejaros de ostias


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

Buenos días,

Hoy vuelva hablar el cansino de Draghi a las 15.00h.


----------



## inversobres (6 May 2013)

Paro de España [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Paro de España baja 46.050 en abril a 4,99 millones, baja 6,632 personas respecto a abril del 2012 según datos del ministerio de empleo.

Nos lo creemos??


----------



## boquiman (6 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Hoy vuelva hablar el cansino de Draghi a las 15.00h.



Pero qué nos va a contar nuevo desde el jueves???


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

buenos dias gacelas campeonas 

tenemos al ibex en plena jran bajista asi que cuidadin larguistas :no:


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2013)

Gas Natural camino al 100% de revalorización en 9 meses...


----------



## sr.anus (6 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gas Natural camino al 100% de revalorización en 9 meses...



ascopena de haberlas soltado
igual que ascopena de haber soltado repsol a 18, el viernes pasado, cuando tienen que tirar otro eurito para arriba


Por cierto a los que lleveis bme, dividendo el viernes


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Pero qué nos va a contar nuevo desde el jueves???



Es lo que me ha llamado la atención se le habrá olvidado decir algo importante.


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ascopena de haberlas soltado
> igual que ascopena de haber soltado repsol a 18, el viernes pasado, cuando tienen que tirar otro eurito para arriba
> 
> 
> Por cierto a los que lleveis bme, dividendo el viernes




Yo Gas la solté por los 12, de 10 a 12 un buen lote tuve. Pero bueno, todo lo que sea cerrar en positivo...

BME y sus dividendos cada poco que mirabas la cuenta. Qué tiempos aquellos :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

Hablando de divindendos, mañana dividendos en Philips 0,75 € por acción.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

PMI servicios España abril 44,4 vs 45,6 esperado :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (6 May 2013)

Pepe Luí calentando el mercado. Es la señal de venta, muy clara.

"Según prensa alemana, las condiciones en las que se encuentran las empresas españolas hacen que sean un posible objetivo de compras por parte de las alemanas, ya que problemas de liquidez y falta de apoyo bancario en forma de préstamos."


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pepe Luí calentando el mercado. Es la señal de venta, muy clara.
> 
> "Según prensa alemana, las condiciones en las que se encuentran las empresas españolas hacen que sean un posible objetivo de compras por parte de las alemanas, ya que problemas de liquidez y falta de apoyo bancario en forma de préstamos."



Claro, no pensarán más bien: "Por qué comprar hoy cuando puedes comprar mañana más barato, nein? " :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 09:35 ----------

Yo es que me mondo :XX::XX: con esta panda. Si no puedes hacer que suba la acción pues....


_ 9:28:20 h.
Popular	


Va a proponer un constrasplit de 1x5 en la junta de accionistas_


Seguro que alguno pica y compra con la subida.:Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (6 May 2013)

Guanos días:

Amanece en calma chicha. Está claro que lo que diga el Droghi será la excusa para mover el IBEX...Y como esto es un juego de trileros diría que casi seguro que lo mueven al revés de la sesión. Subida penosa esta el nivel del Alma Pater, declaración de que la última comida le ha dado gases a Draghi y guanazo a los 8200.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Claro, no pensarán más bien: "Por qué comprar hoy cuando puedes comprar mañana más barato, nein? " :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 09:35 ----------
> 
> ...



jo, aquí el no corre vuela


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2013)

bueno, ya estamos en verde, de aqui al infinito, mientras el jato siga corto.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 May 2013)

janus espero que vendieras EON - 7%


----------



## sinnombrex (6 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus espero que vendieras EON - 7%



Han dado un dividendo de 1.1 € por accion. Desde mi humilde opinion las sigo viendo interesantes, al bajar de 13 han rebotado, espero no confundirme pero he comprado otro paquetito para el long-time.

Aprovecho a preguntar cuando suele ingresar el dividendo ING en tu cuenta? pensaba que era instantaneo, pero aun no me ha llegado nada.


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus espero que vendieras EON - 7%



Esta descontado por el dividendo de 1,1 euro.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 May 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Han dado un dividendo de 1.1 € por accion. Desde mi humilde opinion las sigo viendo interesantes, al bajar de 13 han rebotado, espero no confundirme pero he comprado otro paquetito para el long-time.
> 
> Aprovecho a preguntar cuando suele ingresar el dividendo ING en tu cuenta? pensaba que era instantaneo, pero aun no me ha llegado nada.



Depende en parte de la empresa que lo da, pero a mi me ha tardado muchas veces más de un mes y casi dos.


----------



## Abner (6 May 2013)

Buenas. A mí me sale un posible nivel en el 8600 (f) formado el jueves pasado. Pero el saldo sigue siendo fuertemente negativo. Yo creo que debería haber correcciones importantes.


----------



## sinnombrex (6 May 2013)

Eon en el reparto de dividendos ha bajado a un poco por debajo de 13 y a rebotado para estar en el minimo del soporte.

Pongo un grafico sacado de ProRealTime, no sale reflejada la bajada de hoy.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esta descontado por el dividendo de 1,1 euro.



gracias, no lo sabía, menudo dividendo no leí las paginas anteriores...


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> gracias, no lo sabía, menudo dividendo no leí las paginas anteriores...



Esta muy barata para el dividendo que da vamos que esta dando un 7,7 % de dividendos.

Yo la veo que en los próximos años, puede llegar a los 20 euros. 

Lo que pasa es que el cambio de legislación en Alemania con respecto a las nucleares les ha hecho mucha pupita.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

el ibex no puede con la gran bajista , aunque al final la terminara por romper , MV el zahori ve dos posibilidades de romperla , con un triangulito simetrico cuya alcista saldria de unir los minimos de abril o un jran lateral con la zona 6000 como base ienso:


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex no puede con la gran bajista , *aunque al final la terminara por romper* , MV el zahori ve dos posibilidades de romperla , con un triangulito simetrico cuya alcista saldria de unir los minimos de abril *o un jran lateral con la zona 6000 como base *ienso:



GRACIAS MAESTRO!!!

O sube o baja, la base de la gran teoría "CORTILARGA"

A sus pies ::


P.D. Peleando la base del canal. Como os puse ayer en el blog, un rojillo no vendría mal a los siemprealcistas


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex no puede con la gran bajista , aunque al final la terminara por romper , MV el zahori ve dos posibilidades de romperla , con un triangulito simetrico cuya alcista saldria de unir los minimos de abril o un jran lateral con la zona 6000 como base ienso:




Para mi noche veo dos opciones; o follo porque yo quiero o no follo porque ella no quiere ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

no es la teoria cortilarga , es la logica de los cortilargos señor flanderERRE y no sera puesta en entredicho :no:

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 11:46 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Para mi noche veo dos opciones; o follo porque yo quiero o no follo porque ella no quiere ::::



o te focka la vida , vamos es lo mas probable :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para mi noche veo dos opciones; o follo porque yo quiero o no follo porque ella no quiere ::::



Que gran cita :Aplauso:

Un trasfondo filosófico increible..


!Me la apunto! 

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 11:48 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> no es la teoria cortilarga , es la logica de los cortilargos señor flanderERRE y no sera puesta en entredicho :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 11:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Que jodío que a media mañana de un lunes, ya te hayan troleado con tan mala leche. 

Anda que empiezas bien la semana Don gato 








Venga que salgan los plimos a defenderlo. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

eso de querer trollear al projimo esta muy mal :no:


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso de querer trollear al projimo esta muy mal :no:









Plimo! tu nos dijiste que eras CT (community trolleator) de un foro.

Nos dejas sin palabras. :


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Es lo que me ha llamado la atención se le habrá olvidado decir algo importante.



Es una conferencia porque le hacen doctor honoris causa de no sé que antro. Pero es una buena oportunidad para que vuelva a hacer su magia. Recuerden: si sale sin gafas SELL, SELL, SELL...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Eon en el reparto de dividendos ha bajado a un poco por debajo de 13 y a rebotado para estar en el minimo del soporte.
> 
> Pongo un grafico sacado de ProRealTime, no sale reflejada la bajada de hoy.



¿Ese gráfico es de TR o de datos actualizados al cierre?

<****** src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2013825539&k=c1e7913402d92e1b3bed553f44a91f17" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></****** >

Maldito calopez que no deja colgar ya los widgets de prt!!!!

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/4fa35429-3b7c-44be-afed-23ae83181d7b/05.06.2013-12.13.45.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/4fa35429-3b7c-44be-afed-23ae83181d7b/05.06.2013-12.13.45.png" width="857" height="514" border="0" /></a>


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Es una conferencia porque le hacen doctor honoris causa de no sé que antro. Pero es una buena oportunidad para que vuelva a hacer su magia. Recuerden: si sale sin gafas SELL, SELL, SELL...



¿Han hecho doctor honoris causa a Draghi?

Están de coña, esto ya es el colmo, y encima saldrá a decir algo, se ve que el jueves no hizo suficiente daño tiene que ampliarlo.


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ese gráfico es de TR o de datos actualizados al cierre?



Anda!! El Don se nos ha levantado intelectual 
Ni un saludito, directamente a la tostá :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Anda!! El Don se nos ha levantado intelectual
> Ni un saludito, directamente a la tostá :XX:



_Antovía _tengo resaca......

Hola hamijitos, ¿que tal?


----------



## sinnombrex (6 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ese gráfico es de TR o de datos actualizados al cierre?
> 
> <****** src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2013825539&k=c1e7913402d92e1b3bed553f44a91f17" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></******>



Datos actualizados al cierre, por eso no sale reflejada la bajada de hoy. 

No gano suficientes plusvis para el TR. xD


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Han hecho doctor honoris causa a Draghi?
> 
> Están de coña, esto ya es el colmo, y encima saldrá a decir algo, se ve que el jueves no hizo suficiente daño tiene que ampliarlo.



Por si alguien quiere coger el jet todavía está a tiempo:

Monday, 6 May 2013
Board member: Mario Draghi
Event: Lectio Magistralis by the President on the occasion of awarding of the Laurea Honoris Causa by Libera Università Internazionale degli Studi Sociali (LUISS) Guido Carli in Rome, Italy.
Time: 3 p.m. CET
Venue: Aula Magna "Mario Arcelli", Viale Pola, 12 Roma


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere coger el jet todavía está a tiempo:
> 
> Monday, 6 May 2013
> Board member: Mario Draghi
> ...




Pues los italianos tienen un cabreo de la leche y son guerrilleros, estos la van a liar en la puerta de la universidad (Por cierto curioso el nombre de la universidad esa, es como llamar a MarketMaker por lo bajini Luissss!! :


Por cierto como aguanta el suelo del CP..


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues los italianos tienen un cabreo de la leche y son guerrilleros, estos la van a liar en la puerta de la universidad (Por cierto curioso el nombre de la universidad esa, es como llamar a MarketMaker por lo bajini Luissss!! :



Yo creo que es una trampa para despedazarlo. Eso o en realidad le nombran Doctor Horroris Causa

Edit: me cago y me meo en el 8510 a ver si se ablanda (con permiso de D. FranR)


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues los italianos tienen un cabreo de la leche y son guerrilleros, estos la van a liar en la puerta de la universidad (Por cierto curioso el nombre de la universidad esa, es como llamar a MarketMaker por lo bajini Luissss!! :
> 
> 
> Por cierto como aguanta el suelo del CP..



No se que buena acción habrá hecho Draghi para hacerlo doctor, pero bueno. Obama y la UE son nobel de la paz.

El suelo del CP aguantará hasta que hable Draghi.


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

A mi Arcelor me parece que tiene que estar en el radar list. Como saben es totalmente ciclica y hay que esperar su momento. Efectivamente tiene una figura de vuelta interesante. Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que gran cita :Aplauso:
> 
> Un trasfondo filosófico increible..
> 
> ...






Pues es cosecha propia de esta mañana... o


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 May 2013)

Buenos días.
Sr. Janus, hoy en Gamesa no vendemos ni una escoba.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

mientras la jran bajista aguante , el ibex seguira siendo un indice bajista de cojones asi que no os hagais muchas ilusiones ejpertitos :no:

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 13:23 ----------



papertrading para toda la familia :bla:


----------



## Abner (6 May 2013)

Si perforan el 8485 creo que nos vamos al 8437(f). Por debajo de eso el 8385 aprox que es un nivel confirmado varias veces y que Franr ya comentó

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claca (6 May 2013)

Buenos días,

Como se comenta ARCELOR, vayamos con algunas claves del valor:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-269.html#post8893802

Todavía no nos ha confirmado el giro porque sigue por debajo de la resistencia mencionada, pero si hay una estructura en el corto plazo que permite ser optimistas, y es que resulta raro, pero en estas dos semanas las cosas pueden cambiar bastante con precios parecidos:







La zona 9,40 el punto de control más relevante en el corto plazo, siendo los 9,20 muy importantes durante las próximas semanas si decide anular el arranque alcista que ha impulsado. Se podrían llegar a ver precios cercanos a los 10,50 tranquilamente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 May 2013)

Buenos dias españoles de bien,


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

eres malvado chinito


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eres malvado chinito



No tanto como tus jrandes bajistas. 

Una plataforma por el ibex en 10.000 puntos ya. 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)




----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Sr. Janus, hoy en Gamesa no vendemos ni una escoba.



Tranquilidad, es una inversión al menos en lo que a mí respecta a años vista. Es probable y esperable una corrección de cierta entidad en Gamesa porque ha casi triplicado desde mínimos.
No hay que preocuparse porque habría que tomar cobertura con el SP que es quien debería forzar a la corrección de los mercados.


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

Prepárense señores

El conde Draghi ready to largar por esa boquita y el índice se coloca en base de canal.

Le han dado suficiente Lambrusco para que cante como el Pavarotti con un chihuahua mordiendo sus criadillas.

AMONO!!!!!!


Edit: Cuando me leo, pienso, donde han quedado esos análisis tesnico donde las resistencias el MACD el RSI se entremezclaban con frases de auténtico vendedor de crecepelo. :

A donde vamos a llegar !!! ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2013)

con gafas o sin ellas?????????


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

El Mario no habla hasta las 4 de la tarde, y encima da una clase magistral. Esperemos que no sea "Como acojonar a los mercados con esta cara que tengo"



Ore 16 - Lectio Magistralis
Mario Draghi, Presidente della Banca Centrale Europea


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El Mario no habla hasta las 4 de la tarde, y encima da una clase magistral. Esperemos que no sea "Como acojonar a los mercados con esta cara que tengo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le dan media hora. Si quiere la arma...


----------



## Krim (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El Mario no habla hasta las 4 de la tarde, y encima da una clase magistral. Esperemos que no sea "Como acojonar a los mercados con esta cara que tengo"
> 
> Ore 16 - Lectio Magistralis
> Mario Draghi, Presidente della Banca Centrale Europea



Lo único que tenemos que saber es si va largo o corto...

¿Cual es el título de la lección?

¿"Pandoro y tú: ANALizando las relaciones entre la coyuntura internacional y el precio de las acciones"?

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 15:32 ----------

Fuera de AMD @ 3,72, desde 3,05. Ricos $$$!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

No sus metáis con Mario que sus meto en la boooooca.


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sus metáis con Mario que sus meto en la boooooca.




Dele DON, dele !


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dele DON, dele !



Este todavía tiene efectos secundarios del Rebujito y se cree el yoyas!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)

Para ver si sale wapo...

LUISS TV


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Este todavía tiene efectos secundarios del Rebujito y se cree el yoyas!!!



¿A ke tinflo a jostias?



Spoiler



:vomito: antovía con malestares


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

No debe ser muy importante, somos 357 tíos viendo lo que dice around the world.


----------



## wetpiñata (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No debe ser muy importante, somos 357 tíos viendo lo que dice around the world.



Yo ya soy "fans". En el futuro seremos legión.

Mancantau el profesore presentándole hablando de Edgar Allan Poe y Macchiavello.

Pero lo mejor lo de "yo no sé si mario Draghi será aficionado al ajedrez"

Edit: 422 viewers

Edit 2: Sin gafas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No debe ser muy importante, somos 357 tíos viendo lo que dice around the world.



Son los 300 del Hives.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

Va sin gafas....mira que es salao el gachón!!!


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

!Ha dicho piratón! lo he entendido perfectamente....


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Es aquí donde se reparten ostias?.

Necesitáis un matagatos?.


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> !Ha dicho piratón! lo he entendido perfectamente....



El inglés de Ud. es manifiestamente mejorable.... ha dicho "cagoenel DON", no "piratón". YO lo he entendido perfectamente.


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

Llegas tarde, el GT se ha quedado solo


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Son los 300 del Hives.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Va sin gafas....mira que es salao el gachón!!!





FranR dijo:


> !Ha dicho piratón! lo he entendido perfectamente....



El aburrimiento es la madre de todos los visios.
¡Pervertidos!


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El inglés de Ud. es manifiestamente mejorable.... ha dicho "cagoenel DON", no "piratón". YO lo he entendido perfectamente.



Anda que el otro!!!!

Este todavía lleva fino en sangre...


Que están hablando en Italiano!!! Ozú que oido para los idiomas tiene usté :XX:


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Anda que el otro!!!!
> 
> Este todavía lleva fino en sangre...
> 
> ...




ah ah ah.... y yo qué sé, hoyga, que yo no lo estoy viendo, estoy hablando "a volapié" ::


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El aburrimiento es la madre de todos los visios.
> ¡Pervertidos!



Cuando habla el Mario bross mejor no estar dentro.


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

Ni siquiera el índice Ivey Canadiense tan malo ha tenido efecto. Mario di argo mi arma!!!

Nota al pie (de su señora): Indice Ivey (HVIE en quebeckiano) número de pandoros por millar de habitantes en la casa de campo de Madrid.


----------



## Krim (6 May 2013)

15 minutos ya hablando y aquí el Ibex ni se menea. Admítelo Mario, ¡no eres el que eras!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2013)




----------



## Tio Masclet (6 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Si lo ve por ahí, invítelo a que se pase por aquí.
Le pagaremos unas cañas.


----------



## FranR (6 May 2013)

Voy a desarrollar un diseño de I+D+I sureño-hispanistaní.

SIESTA.... after tres cervezas para comer.

Vaya somnolencia!!! 

Avisen si perdemos los 420!!!


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

Habla Draghi y el eur se derrumba.

El SP otro máximo histórico, que cansinos.

La gran bajista del jato va a tener que esperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

creo que confunde la jran bajista con el brutal rally bajista :rolleye:

segunda sesion en la que la jran bajista rechaza al ibex , para mañana espero gap a la baja :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Jato, eres el mejor del foro completo. Nos estás haciendo ganar plata gansa.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Jato, eres el mejor del foro completo. Nos estás haciendo ganar plata gansa.



trolleo de calidad :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> trolleo de calidad :Aplauso:



Reino troll, guía con tu luz.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Jato, eres el mejor del foro completo. Nos estás haciendo ganar plata gansa.



Detrás de ese alter ego hay un tladel profesional, profesional...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 May 2013)

estan pasando un documental sobre las gacelas en la 2


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Walter Energy lo puede volver a intentar con los 18. Si no lo consigue, habría que salir por patas.


----------



## davidautentico (6 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Detrás de ese alter ego hay un tladel profesional, profesional...



Dios Mío!!

Es exactamente la idea que tengo del Jato!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Detrás de ese alter ego hay un tladel profesional, profesional...



Me encanta el ratón de última generación que usa.  

Si es que, asín ya puede tradear bien, con lo último de lo último en medios.

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 17:40 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Walter Energy lo puede volver a intentar con los 18. Si no lo consigue, habría que salir por patas.



No tiene muchas ganas, no....

Lo mismo pero en el sentido contrario de AMD....cachis ! :ouch:

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 17:42 ----------

Por cierto que Barrick parece estar haciendo una figura de vuelta. Sigue sin gustarte, no?


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Me encanta el ratón de última generación que usa.
> 
> Si es que, asín ya puede tradear bien, con lo último de lo último en medios.
> 
> ...




Monitoriza en tiempo real de Yingli y Arcelor. Ambos con figuras parecidas.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 May 2013)

Y digo más ¡Kawen AMD!

* Aunque las vendí justo antes del peponeo, fue para cambiar a google, y no van mal. (Estaba un poco asustado pero ha roto el máximo +++++++ )


----------



## vmmp29 (6 May 2013)

Daniel Lacalle, autor del libro "Nosotros, los mercados" en mp3 (05/05 a las 12:39:00) 30:49 2010256 - iVoox

¿cuál es esa empresa ?
Tubacex??


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Vuelven las noticias de segregación de las redes en Europa. Para los profanos, decir que a este tema le tiene mucho miedo Telefónica. La segregación consiste en separa la empresa en dos partes, la comercial y la pura ingenieril de redes de telecomunicación. De esta forma, no hay ningún incumbente que tiene el monopolio de una red amortizada etc.... Así ya todos no tienen que pasar por ella. La idea es que la compañía que gestione las redes sea pública o privada (o un mixto) y que todas las telcos estén en igualdad de condiciones para la prestación comercial y de servicio de las telecomunicaciones.

Cuidado con Telefónica.

Italiano CDP dice Telecom Italia debe decidir sobre segregación red fija

06 may 2013 - 17:11
MILÁN, Italia, 6 may (Reuters) - Telecom Italia <TLIT.MI> debe dar el primer paso y decidir su quiere separar su red de líneas fijas en una nueva compañía, dijo el lunes el consejero delegado del grupo financiero estatal italiano Cassa Depositi e Prestiti (CDP). "Sólo podemos confirmar nuestro interés en la red. Telecom tiene que echar a rodar la pelota y decidir si quiere segregar la red", dijo Giovanni Gorno Tempini en un aparte de un acto en Milán. Preguntado por una propuesta de Telecom Italia enviada al CDP la semana pasada sobre una posible inversión, Tempini dijo que "no es nada realmente importante". No dio detalles debido a que las negociaciones son confidenciales. El grupo de telefonía ha estado durante meses en conversaciones por una posible venta de una futura compañía de redes a CDP. El futuro de la compañía se debatirá en el consejo de Telecom Italia el 8 de mayo. El principal accionista de Telecom Italia es Telco, que posee un 22,4 por ciento y controla el consejo de la compañía. La española Telefónica <TEF.MC> tiene el 46,2 por ciento de las acciones de Telco, mientras que la aseguradora Generali <GASI.MI> posee un 30,6 por ciento y los bancos IntesaSanpaolo <ISP.MI> y Mediobanca <MDBI.MI> son dueños de un 11,6 por ciento cada uno.


----------



## juanfer (6 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vuelven las noticias de segregación de las redes en Europa. Para los profanos, decir que a este tema le tiene mucho miedo Telefónica. La segregación consiste en separa la empresa en dos partes, la comercial y la pura ingenieril de redes de telecomunicación. De esta forma, no hay ningún incumbente que tiene el monopolio de una red amortizada etc.... Así ya todos no tienen que pasar por ella. La idea es que la compañía que gestione las redes sea pública o privada (o un mixto) y que todas las telcos estén en igualdad de condiciones para la prestación comercial y de servicio de las telecomunicaciones.
> 
> Cuidado con Telefónica.
> 
> ...



Bueno algo con sentido común de uropa. Las matildes van a sufrir.


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Yo tengo varias amistades a nivel directivo en TimoF y ya en 2007 estaban acojonados con este tema. Era algo que quería impulsar con fuerta la UE. Después se quedó en nada pero ahora vuelve. Recuerdo que uno de los motivos de sinergias que querían explotar con su acuerdo con Telecom era la parte de los negocios mayoristas y su relación con la segregación de las redes.

Deberían decidir si son una Utility a lo REE para gestión de las redes o si son una compañía prestataria de servicios comerciales .... en donde se les comería la competencia.

Se acabó hacer dumping a costa de una red que los demás no tiene.

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 18:59 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Bueno algo con sentido común de uropa. Las matildes van a sufrir.



Es un negocio que pasa del monopolio hacia la competencia feroz. Además vienen de gestionarse como castuzos donde todo era un "hágase". Siempre han tenido varias ventajas:
-Superioridad económica porque los demás tienen que financiar su red.
-Proyectos en el segmento Empresas dados a mano (la casta con la casta) y dumping si es necesario para barrer a la competencia.
-Superioridad en tiempo: los demás aún teniendo dinero tienen que desplegar su red y eso lleva mucho tiempo.

Todo eso se ha venido abajo con la regulación, la apertura que obliga Europa ...... y que siguen pensando en el estilo de gestión de los años 90 cuando lo que ahora toca es ser ágiles y humildes.

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 19:10 ----------

Vaya fake que se ha marcado Yingli, en 2,29 tenía mucha más posición a la compra que a la venta. Parecía que se iba a ir arriba. Pero en vez de entrar lo que he hecho es ver el timeframe de horas y ese me decía, espera. Ahí lo tienen.

Un poquito más abajo y se puede entrar con una ecuación r/r decente. En 2,15 habría que cerrar como protección porque el siguiente nivel está en 2. Esperar hasta ahí es costoso y anula la figura.


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Vean Yingli, lo están jugando en el timeframe de minutos.


----------



## Roninn (6 May 2013)

De los comentarios en ZeroHedge:

_"SAREB - anagram for BEARS?

Not bullish."_

_"Best to let the coming social disorder and violence subside first...then, buy"_

Lol


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

La vivienda ha bajado en Brasil..... :cook:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 May 2013)

Janus y las manzanas que te parecen?
Van a seguir creciendo o van a caer del arbol?
:


----------



## ponzi (6 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Daniel Lacalle, autor del libro "Nosotros, los mercados" en mp3 (05/05 a las 12:39:00) 30:49 2010256 - iVoox
> 
> ¿cuál es esa empresa ?
> Tubacex??



He escuchado el audio...Las dos tienen un area dedicada a energia.Acabo de ver Tubacex y ests mejorando bastante sus numeros,ahora miro tubos reunidos que yo creo que se refiere a esta.


http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/especiales/tubos-reunidos-tubacex-exportan-90/20110928cdsesp_8/


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2013)

Ay ay.

El 991 TT y el TT S.

Que llegan en Septiembre.

Madre qué trastos.


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Preparamos el cierre de sesión y .......... venimos acompañados de los genios.

[YOUTUBE]PieS0zG228A[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 21:43 ----------




ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Janus y las manzanas que te parecen?
> Van a seguir creciendo o van a caer del arbol?
> :



Hasta 510 tope, ese debe ser el margen que tiene el SP.

La realidad es que Apple no saca killer gadgets y eso pasa factura porque su negocio se va comoditizando.

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 21:43 ----------




Hinel dijo:


> Preocuparse de eso, y del volumen da dinero? O distorsión y perdidas? Al final para dar una orden, vas a tener en cuenta tantos inputs que... [...]



Ojos antes que cerebro, el timeframe en minutos sirve para hacer funcionar a los ojos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay ay.
> 
> El 991 TT y el TT S.
> 
> ...



Si trabajase algunas horas a la semana más, seguro que se lo podría permitir..... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2013)

Popular agrupa sus títulos en bloques de cinco para no parecer un 'chicharro' - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 21:55 ----------

Mucho duró....

Los reguladores de Estados Unidos planean supervisar el Bitcoin - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (6 May 2013)

Coincido con Daniel Lacalle, es mas facil encontrar oportunidades fuera del ibex que dentro.Sobre el post que ha puesto vmmp en referencia a las empresas de tubos yo creo que las dos estan bastante saneadas a nivel financiero.Cabe alguna matizacion,en lo que a deuda se refiere y a rentabilidad creo que esta mejor tubos reunidos (deuda neta de unos 170 mill) sin embargo tubacex (deuda neta de unos 260 mill) esta mejorando los margenes trimestre a trimestre asi que tambien es una buena opcion.Las dos valen menos de 300 mill ahora quedarse con una ya depende de cada uno y sobre todo en que negocio crees que hay mejores perspectivas de futuro....petroleo y gas para explotaciones normales ..tubos reunidos...petroleo y gas en explotaciones madmax...tubacex.Creo que son negocios que habria que analizar bien, estan a precios de derribo.


----------



## Felix (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay ay.
> 
> El 991 TT y el TT S.
> 
> ...



Pepinazos, pero no se si le veo con un automatico por muy maravilloso que sea el doble embrague de los teutones. Ademas me encantaria ver como convence a la sraP de que se le han caido dos puertas de camino a casa.


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Pepinazos, pero no se si le veo con un automatico por muy maravilloso que sea el doble embrague de los teutones. Ademas me encantaria ver como convence a la sraP de que se le han caido dos puertas de camino a casa.




Touchê.

Sobradamente sabe Ud. que ésa es una guerra que tengo perdida de antemano.

Aún estoy lamiéndome mis heridas por el carajo-de-grajo del RS5 ::

Qué hacer.... ¿ qué hacer ?


----------



## jopitxujo (6 May 2013)

Las Nokia cada vez mas bonitas, si supera los 2,75 habrá que entrarle.


----------



## Abner (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Touchê.
> 
> Sobradamente sabe Ud. que ésa es una guerra que tengo perdida de antemano.
> 
> ...



¿Pero no era ustec el macho proveedor de su señora? 
No tendría ni que pedirle permiso. 

El orden está claro ¿no? Ella elige los visillos, ustec elige el carro en el que tendrá que dormir fuera de casa ante su cabreo.  

¿Ha pensado algo con asientos tipo tumbona? 
Yo creo que le pega un Kia Carnival ::


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> *¿Pero no era ustec el macho proveedor de su señora?
> No tendría ni que pedirle permiso*.




Dígame, joven padawan... Ud., por ventura, no está casado... ¿ verdad ? ::::


----------



## bertok (6 May 2013)

Me incoporo a este jilo.

A ver que se cuece ::


----------



## Abner (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dígame, joven padawan... Ud., por ventura, no está casado... ¿ verdad ? ::::



Touché :cook: 

Cómprese un garaje secreto y deje el coche allí. Sería como tener una querida, pero sin los cambios de humor .


EDIT: Hoy el visual chart no me chuta los datos del día. ¿No habrá algún alma cándida con los ticks del mfxi de hoy verdad?


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me incoporo a este jilo.
> 
> A ver que se cuece ::



Unas solares cachondas que dan dinero y la peña no entra al trapo :8:


----------



## ponzi (6 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Preparamos el cierre de sesión y .......... venimos acompañados de los genios.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PieS0zG228A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Con apple ahora mismo seria prudente creo que a 400 estaba barata y es probable que lo siga estando.Tienen una caja brutal y cada dia tienen mas,por otro lado sus margenes no bajan, asi que prudencia con meterle cortos.


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Estar en acciones, mirar volúmenes, mirar PERes, RSI's, MACd y demás...da dinero? No será que si tenemos en cuenta varios inputs al abrir, tenemos mas excusas al cerrar en perdida?
> No será mas adecuado operar en índices líquidos y con herramientas muy simples?



me gustaría conocer cuales son esas herramientas útiles y fáciles para operar en los índices. Pollastre ya va camino del INEM :8:


----------



## ponzi (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay ay.
> 
> El 991 TT y el TT S.
> 
> ...



Me uno a la recomendacion de otro forero....Tenga 2 coches uno para sufrir cada dia "audi" y otro escondido para disfrutar....el z4 no parece muy caro para la diversion que ofeece


----------



## Abner (6 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Estar en acciones, mirar volúmenes, mirar PERes, RSI's, MACd y demás...da dinero? No será que si tenemos en cuenta varios inputs al abrir, tenemos mas excusas al cerrar en perdida?
> No será mas adecuado operar en índices líquidos y con herramientas muy simples?



Hombre, pero si es ustec.
No se pasó a por su correspondiente owned caballero.

Del 13 de abril a respuesta a mi mensaje sobre que había margen para subir hasta el 8400 cuando estábamos a 8040.



Hinel dijo:


> Decir que hay margen de subida en base a "1200 en positivo" no me parece adecuado, en absoluto.
> Otros dirán que el QM a caído a 91 y el Gbl está en 45.84 y que hay margen para la bajada.
> Hablar por no callar.



Lo ya dicho por Janus. Debe ser que la gente que se dedica a esto se complica la cabeza demasiado con fundamentales, sistemas algorítmicos, a. técnico etc, si esto está chupado, con el PC world viene un programita que te da plusvis aseguradas por 5 euros con 2 luces que dicen comprar y vender.

Hablar por no callar. Sin acritú.


----------



## bertok (6 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Unas solares cachondas que dan dinero y la peña no entra al trapo :8:



Deberías avisar a la gacelada que la excitación de chicharillos en techos de índices es el preludio de una corrección severa ::::::

Luego vendrán los lloros del que no sea capaz de salirse a tiempo.

Esta peli ya me la sé: Primer latigazo y no da tiempo a salir, segundo día de caídas, no pasa nada porque el mercaod es alcista y voy a triplicar, .... se termina siendo inversor a largo perdiendo un montón de oportunidades. Eso en los valores de calidad, en los chicharros se pierde la inversión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (6 May 2013)

después de optar por GDF en detrimento de EON hace cosa de unas semanas, hoy he decidido darles una oportunidad a estás últimas, habiendo hecho el recorte majo del 7% con el tema del dividendo. Vamos a ver que resultados presentan el miércoles, quizás tenía que haber esperado a ese día para entrar?


----------



## bertok (6 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Hombre, pero si es ustec.
> No se pasó a por su correspondiente owned caballero.
> 
> Del 13 de abril a respuesta a mi mensaje sobre que había margen para subir hasta el 8400 cuando estábamos a 8040.
> ...



Con unas simples medias móviles o un MACD se puede ganar mucho dinero. es cuestión de ir buscando índices o cruces que por el motivo que sea estén respetando el patrón.

Si se intenta insistir siempre en el mismo índice o cruce con el mismo patrón, el fracaso es altamente probable.

Yo he usado unos cuantos años un simple MACD. Las neuronas las metía en cómo cuantificar el tamaño del SL, que era un cristo.

Hay mil métodos y todos igual de válidos pero nos empeñamos en que nos funcionen siempre 8:


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Deberías avisar a la gacelada que la excitación de chicharillos en techos de índices es el preludio de una corrección severa ::::::
> 
> Luego vendrán los lloros del que no sea capaz de salirse a tiempo.
> 
> Esta peli ya me la sé: Primer latigazo y no da tiempo a salir, segundo día de caídas, no pasa nada porque el mercaod es alcista y voy a triplicar, .... se termina siendo inversor a largo perdiendo un montón de oportunidades. Eso en los valores de calidad, en los chicharros se pierde la inversión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




No se me ponga farruco. Estamos de fiesta. Cada es mayorcito para saber a quién escucha, qué es lo que invierte, cómo abandona el barco y a quién vota.

Las solares son la cara bonita de esta feria ::

[YOUTUBE]oQpd0L-BfTA[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 23:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Con unas simples medias móviles o un MACD se puede ganar mucho dinero. es cuestión de ir buscando índices o cruces que por el motivo que sea estén respetando el patrón.
> 
> Si se intenta insistir siempre en el mismo índice o cruce con el mismo patrón, el fracaso es altamente probable.
> 
> ...



Para estrategia sencilla ..... la de leer al jotopró y hacer lo contrario


----------



## Abner (6 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Con unas simples medias móviles o un MACD se puede ganar mucho dinero. es cuestión de ir buscando índices o cruces que por el motivo que sea estén respetando el patrón.
> 
> Si se intenta insistir siempre en el mismo índice o cruce con el mismo patrón, el fracaso es altamente probable.
> 
> ...



Si no digo que no, pero nótese, que el nota, dice que para que liarse con MACD, RSI's y PER's que sería mejor usar herramientas más sencillas.

La táctica de Janus es buena, si jato abre un cortilargo tú abres un larguicorto y seguro que ganas un potosí. ::


----------



## LCIRPM (6 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Deberías avisar a la gacelada que la excitación de chicharillos en techos de índices es el preludio de una corrección severa ::::::
> 
> Luego vendrán los lloros del que no sea capaz de salirse a tiempo.
> 
> Esta peli ya me la sé: Primer latigazo y no da tiempo a salir, segundo día de caídas, no pasa nada porque el mercaod es alcista y voy a triplicar, .... se termina siendo inversor a largo perdiendo un montón de oportunidades. Eso en los valores de calidad, en los chicharros se pierde la inversión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Creo que los que leemos este hilo, estamos avisados. 
Pero no me sea pesimista ahora que veo brotes verdes. Eso sí, haga un sitio en la trinchera, que pronto saltaremos más de uno.
Creo que queda otro tramo al alza, tanto dolar y yen tienen que ir a donde más fácil les suponga la ganancia. Eso sí, dinero fácil, igual que llega, se vá.
Esos avisos de valores en el radar, PUEDEN suponer buenas plusvis, pero parafraseando: Cerebro antes que cabeza.

Hasta el jato viene anunciando el pim pam crunch, y algun día acertará. Todas esas inyecciones de dólares habrá que pagarlas más tarde o más temprano.


----------



## gamba (6 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Touchê.
> 
> Sobradamente sabe Ud. que ésa es una guerra que tengo perdida de antemano.
> 
> ...



Que hay del Panamera? Para mi tiene una pinta impresionante.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Deberías avisar a la gacelada que la excitación de chicharillos en techos de índices es el preludio de una corrección severa ::::::
> 
> Luego vendrán los lloros del que no sea capaz de salirse a tiempo.
> 
> Esta peli ya me la sé: Primer latigazo y no da tiempo a salir, segundo día de caídas, no pasa nada porque el mercaod es alcista y voy a triplicar, .... se termina siendo inversor a largo perdiendo un montón de oportunidades. Eso en los valores de calidad, en los chicharros se pierde la inversión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## gamba (6 May 2013)

Les dejo una perlita que he encontrado en una review de un libro en Amazon:


The Buffett test
PART of my job is to read a lot of business books and I have a surefire test; if the writer cannot spell the surname of Warren Buffett, then it is hard to take them seriously.

The Buffett test | The Economist


----------



## bertok (6 May 2013)

Primero el pollazo y después todos a comprar petroleras usanas ::::::

Watch On-Demand Video Highlights and Episodes | TheBlaze TV


----------



## Janus (6 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Creo que los que leemos este hilo, estamos avisados.
> Pero no me sea pesimista ahora que veo brotes verdes. Eso sí, haga un sitio en la trinchera, que pronto saltaremos más de uno.
> Creo que queda otro tramo al alza, tanto dolar y yen tienen que ir a donde más fácil les suponga la ganancia. Eso sí, dinero fácil, igual que llega, se vá.
> Esos avisos de valores en el radar, PUEDEN suponer buenas plusvis, pero parafraseando: Cerebro antes que cabeza.
> ...



he is thinking bad.

[YOUTUBE]dOKgnn6dV_k[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 23:34 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


>



Janus es un tío peligroso y no de fiar, estuvo en la cárcel con 19 años. Consiguió salir de allí tras 3 meses en los que convenció al juez de que invirtiera en las entonces laínes.

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 23:35 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Primero el pollazo y después todos a comprar petroleras usanas ::::::
> 
> Watch On-Demand Video Highlights and Episodes | TheBlaze TV



No se me meta con la energía usana. Allí hay infinitas oportunidades en empresas que capitalizan no más de 400 millones de dolares.

---------- Post added 06-may-2013 at 23:55 ----------

Why Solar Stocks Were on Fire This Week


----------



## ponzi (6 May 2013)

http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/interest-rate


Mirar cada vez tardan mas en crear inflacion, esta vez me da que minimo nos vamos a los 6-8 años.La inflacion volvera,en el momento mas inesperado y en el lugar mas impredecible.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> UNITED STATES INTEREST RATE | LATEST DATA | FORECAST | NEWS
> 
> 
> Mirar cada vez tardan mas en crear inflacion, esta vez me da que minimo nos vamos a los 6-8 años.La inflacion volvera,en el momento mas inesperado y en el lugar mas impredecible.



Déjate de mandangas y mira esto.

Reports Of Price Increases And Better Margins Boost Solar Stocks - Seeking Alpha

El sector solar chino está teniendo dinero fresco continuamente desde empresas locales del gobierno chino. Dicen aquí se ven ven primeros signos de mejora de los márgenes. Si te revisas los charts de Canadian, Trina etc.... verás que tras un subidón hace unos meses .... ha venido una consolidación y ahora puede haber otro subidón. Igual en Yingli y otros similares. Los usanos de SunPower y First ni te cuento. El dinero está volviendo.

Si el SP lo permite y acompañan un poquito los resultados para que los fondos vuelvan a poner los ojos ahí, puede ser un pelotazo importante.

*Ya no sé qué hacer para que ganéis dinero.*

Jumping out from the boat is your responsability.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> UNITED STATES INTEREST RATE | LATEST DATA | FORECAST | NEWS
> 
> 
> Mirar cada vez tardan mas en crear inflacion, esta vez me da que minimo nos vamos a los 6-8 años.La inflacion volvera,en el momento mas inesperado y en el lugar mas impredecible.



sabes el porque de tardanza, alguna idea

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 00:17 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Déjate de mandangas y mira esto.
> 
> Reports Of Price Increases And Better Margins Boost Solar Stocks - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



yo creo que fslr necesita una corrección de un 10%


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sabes el porque de tardanza, alguna idea



Yo creo que es un tema de saneamiento financiero asi como de reduccion del apalancamiento privado.Como cada burbuja es mas grande que la anterior cada vez cuesta mas reiniciar la maquina.Hasta que la banca no este 100% saneada no prestaran ni un duro.De todas formas esta vez esta siendo todo un poco diferente, de momento todo el dinero ficticio solo ha terminado en manos de los estados.Ahora mismo tenemos unos niveles de endeudamiento soberano que al menos con las series que yo manejo son ineditos en la historia del capitalismo.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Gallardete muy chulo en Renesola.


----------



## LCIRPM (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Déjate de mandangas y mira esto.
> 
> Reports Of Price Increases And Better Margins Boost Solar Stocks - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



Del enlace anterior:

LDK Solar received a cash infusion of $25.8 million when *Fulai Investments* agreed to buy 25 million shares.

Menos mal que no es "Julai investments"

Yo me subí al burbujón solar y gamésico (Como al de terra, van dos) Incluso promedié a la baja :: y me hice "inversor a largoplazo"

Creo que es de Buffet (si no fue él fue otro quien lo dijo) lo de "ganar en bolsa es fácil: sólo hay que comprar barato y vender más caro"

Ahora vuelvo a ir metiendo pellizquitos, pero con miedo, para más laaaargo plazo.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Déjate de mandangas y mira esto.
> 
> Reports Of Price Increases And Better Margins Boost Solar Stocks - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



Yo soy un creyente del peakoil y el peakhuman, creo que el futuro no se parecera ni por asomo a lo conocemos hoy en dia.Las renovables seran imprescindibles (solar,eolica,maremotriz), existiran grandes explotaciones a lo bestia donde monsanto controlara todo y la productividad se disparara,necesitaremos grandes plantas potabilizadoras, la natalidad se controlara como en china,los autobuses seguramente dejaran de existir y en vez de eso usaremos trenes guiados por imanes.No creo que tardemos mas de una decada en llegar a los 10000 mill de habitantes


----------



## jayco (7 May 2013)

Apollo's Leon Black: The Smart Money Is "Selling Everything That Is Not Nailed Down" | Zero Hedge


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Del enlace anterior:
> 
> LDK Solar received a cash infusion of $25.8 million when *Fulai Investments* agreed to buy 25 million shares.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que hay que comprar caro y vender más caro. La filosofía de la frase es dejar fuera toda la mierda que ha bajado porque va a seguir bajando.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 00:57 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo soy un creyente del peakoil y el peakhuman, creo que el futuro no se parecera ni por asomo a lo conocemos hoy en dia.Las renovables seran imprescindibles (solar,eolica,maremotriz), existiran grandes explotaciones a lo bestia donde monsanto controlara todo y la productividad se disparara,necesitaremos grandes plantas potabilizadoras, la natalidad se controlara como en china,los autobuses seguramente dejaran de existir y en vez de eso usaremos trenes guiados por imanes.No creo que tardemos mas de una decada en llegar a los 10000 mill de habitantes



Pues compra, preferiblemente en Yingli porque necesito que suba . Y en Gamesa, y en FCC, y en E.ON, y en Arcelor.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 01:00 ----------




jayco dijo:


> Apollo's Leon Black: The Smart Money Is "Selling Everything That Is Not Nailed Down" | Zero Hedge



No tiene mucho mérito vender índices cuando llevan subiendo sin parar durante tantos meses. Pero estar haciéndolo durante los últimos 15 meses .... hay que tener valor para contarlo.::

Los índices van a corregir y lo van a hacer con fuerza por simple proporcionalidad con la última subida. De ahí al cataclismo, ni Rappel lo acertaría, decirlo sí lo diría.

De todas formas, hay que separar índices de valores. Ahí están Inditex, Técnicas Reunidas, ..... y tantas otras que han estado descorrelacionadas respecto a los índices. Y también lo han estado Gamesa y otros pero en el sentido inverso.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo diría que hay que comprar caro y vender más caro. La filosofía de la frase es dejar fuera toda la mierda que ha bajado porque va a seguir bajando.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 00:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Bufff no me gusta nada Yingli....Venden por debajo del precio de coste y encima a credito ademas para poder funcionar dia a dia no paran de pedir prestamos a los bancos..En 4 años su endeudamiento ha tenido un crecimiento exponencial. Eon y Arcelor creo que estan a buenos precios,gamesa parece que esta haciendo cosas pero no se hasta que punto seguira con la remodelacion del negocio y Fcc ni con un palo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2013)

se va a poner emocionates la semana en la bolsa:



> "Siria responderá a la agresión israelí pero elegirá el momento de hacerlo. Esto quizá no ocurra inmediatamente, ya que Israel está en estado de alerta", dijo a la AFP este lunes un responsable sirio, quien precisó: "Vamos a esperar, pero responderemos".


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bufff no me gusta nada Yingli....Venden por debajo del precio de coste y encima a credito ademas para poder funcionar dia a dia no paran de pedir prestamos a los bancos..En 4 años su endeudamiento ha tenido un crecimiento exponencial. Eon y Arcelor creo que estan a buenos precios,gamesa parece que esta haciendo cosas pero no se hasta que punto seguira con la remodelacion del negocio y Fcc ni con un palo.



Hoy han presentado resultados en First y son buenos sobre todo creciendo más del 50% en el YoY. Antes presentó SunPower y lo ha bordado.

Antes también presentó Renesola, que es China, y se aprecia una mejora significativa de los márgenes. Esto puede ser común en las empresas chinas.

Yingli todavía tiene que esperar al día 25 de este mes para presentar sus resultados. Puede tener unos importantes vaivenes. Su nivel clave son los 2,6 USD. Hay que superarlos con volumen y consolidarlos. Esa es la señal.

Arcelor está formando una buena figura de vuelta como bien ha dibujado Claca y también está enfrentándose a una directriz bajista. En los próximos días tiene que mostrar sus intenciones alcistas o no.
Gamesa si sigue demostrando en los próximos quarters, llegará a un punto en el que los fondos volverán a entrar y habrá cierre masivo de cortos. La fortaleza que le da a un valor el que los fondos se posicionen a largo plazo es muy importante. Si llega, el valor llega muchísimo más arriba con facilidad. Es un tema de confianza y de momento lo está haciendo bien el nuevo primer ejecutivo de la empresa.

FCC tiene que demostrar y si se pone a ello, lo hará y el dinero volverá.

Comprar los valores cuando en prensa salga que han arreglado sus problemas .... es opositar a llegar tarde.

Más importante que todo ello es tener claro el stop. En todas ellas, el r/r es bueno porque se puede perder poco y ganar mucho. Eso sí, si todo se va al garete .... se habrá perdido muchos poquitos a poquitos.

E.ON me gusta menos porque tiene mucha pereza por su tamaño y el nivel del DAX (en algún momento tendrá que corregir) le perjudica. Sería una inversión a muchos años vista por el importante dividendo que ofrece. El día que lo quiten, hay que salirse.


----------



## atman (7 May 2013)

No es por hacer sangre y tal y eso... pero se acuerdan de Mueller Water Products?? 

Le ha costado más de lo que esperaba, y con muchas dudas a veces, pero ahí está... protejo dólar y medio y seguimos para bingo. Pienso que al menos le queda otro trimestre de alegrías, y ahora mismo, igual ni descontamos dividendo... (total pa lo que hay que descontar a estas alturas)

Como novedad voy a ver si pillo Sprint a 7.

En Theravance, se me ha escapado el tren...

El euro me tiene negro mi objetivo eran los 1,32 pero llegamos antes de lo previsto, decidí aguantar y ahora... eso, aguantar...


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy han presentado resultados en First y son buenos sobre todo creciendo más del 50% en el YoY. Antes presentó SunPower y lo ha bordado.
> 
> Antes también presentó Renesola, que es China, y se aprecia una mejora significativa de los márgenes. Esto puede ser común en las empresas chinas.
> 
> ...



No es comparable,first es la que tenia los mejores margenes y cuentas.Hace meses era la que me parecia mejor posicionada.En el sector tecnologico todo cambia demasiado rapido pero si debes 8000 mill a largo plazo y lo que vendes es a credito estas hipotecando tu futuro.A dia de hoy no tienen nada que ver las solares chinas con las usanas, no digo que esto no pueda cambiar pero a dia de hoy la situacion es la que es.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> No es por hacer sangre y tal y eso... pero se acuerdan de Mueller Water Products??
> 
> Le ha costado más de lo que esperaba, y con muchas dudas a veces, pero ahí está... protejo dólar y medio y seguimos para bingo. Pienso que al menos le queda otro trimestre de alegrías, y ahora mismo, igual ni descontamos dividendo... (total pa lo que hay que descontar a estas alturas)
> 
> Como novedad voy a ver si pillo Sprint a 7.



Pues tiene un aspecto inmejorable si bien ha x4 desde el verano pasado y hay fuerte resistencia en 8 USD.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 01:37 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> No es comparable,first es la que tenia los mejores margenes y cuentas.Hace meses era la que me parecia mejor posicionada.En el sector tecnologico todo cambia demasiado rapido pero si debes 8000 mill a largo plazo y lo que vendes es a credito estas hipotecando tu futuro.A dia de hoy no tienen nada que ver las solares chinas con las usanas, no digo que esto no pueda cambiar pero a dia de hoy la situacion es la que es.



Cuando cambie lo hablamos. Aunque ciertamente dicho me da igual que cambien o no cambien. Mientras que les enchufen dinero para que suban ....


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2013)

yo estoy pendiente de FCC como dijo Janus...

mañana fcc y gas antes de abrir publican, y hoy fcc no lo ha hecho muy bien, con ohl arriba


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues tiene un aspecto inmejorable si bien ha x4 desde el verano pasado y hay fuerte resistencia en 8 USD.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 01:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Cualquiera te deja la impresora de Dragui,vaya peligro publico


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo estoy pendiente de FCC como dijo Janus...
> 
> mañana fcc y gas antes de abrir publican, y hoy fcc no lo ha hecho muy bien, con ohl arriba



Lo de FCC hay que tomarlo con calma porque la señal es cuando demuestren al mercado que efectivamente van a vender activos y meter en cintura a una plantilla sobredimensionada.

El nuevo CEO tiene prestigio y sobrado reconocimiento de que lo que dice lo hace. Pero tiene que hacerlo de una vez. De momento, ya está dando los primeros pasos pero esos no demuestran resultados, simplemente acojona a los centenares de directivos que andan cobrando más de 100.000 euros brutos al año.

Va a necesitar dos quarters más o quizá hasta un tercero.

La señal está en superar con volumen y consolidar los 8,5 euros. De los resultados de mañana yo no esperaría gran noticia. Si es así, pues bienvenida.
A mí no me importaría que bajase en los próximos meses a 5 para ahí configurar más posición pensando en el largo plazo. Es una inversión para años pero eso no tiene mucha credibilidad en Janus, experto en saltar en marcha.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 01:49 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Cualquiera te deja la impresora de Dragui,vaya peligro publico



Es preferible la de Bernie. Allí deciden, no les imponen lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2013)

Pues yo creo que se acerca el momento de entrar en breve en bolsa, no digo por fundamentales, o datos perifericos (cobre minimos), sino tecnicamente.

3 max decrecientes con un posible minimo tambien decreciente en 7700. De ahi posible perdida de 7.500 y abismo de helm 2.0 hasta los 5.500...

es lo que veo para este año, claro que puedo fallar mucho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/56fc136a-c11c-466f-a0bc-427f0dc5b01c/05.07.2013-08.52.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/56fc136a-c11c-466f-a0bc-427f0dc5b01c/05.07.2013-08.52.png" width="1134" height="633" border="0" /></a>


Buenos días y tal....


----------



## paulistano (7 May 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Por ejemplo, utilizar un dado para ver en que empresa entras. De esta forma si pierdes pasta siempre podras decir que ha sido mala suerte.




Yo tengo una forma de ganar mucho mas sencilla, lo que hago es comprar un paquete de acciones, y cuando estas esten mas caras, pues las vendo.


Buenos dias a la gacelada, a la cual veo convencida de guanazo de aqui a final de año....

Como curiosidad, comentar que ayer en la radio anunciaban no se que producti de bnp paribas mediante el cual uno podia invertir con base a donde no va a llegar el ibex....por abajo. Es decir, yo puedo decir....el ibex no llegara a 6.000 .....si no llega a 6.000 tengo retorno de la inversion.

Decir que estos productos suelen ser jodidos y dar sorpresas a mas de uno....recuerdo alla por el 2006 estructurados de estos aue hablaban de santander en 8 euros y la gente lo veia como imposible....

Me da que lo vamos a pasar bien este año:fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2013)

pues parece que comenzamos muuuu verde, se nos habrá pegado algo de los japoneses...


----------



## paulistano (7 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues parece que comenzamos muuuu verde, se nos habrá pegado algo de los japoneses...



Que japoneses y que rollos.....ayer el gato dijo que esperaba gap a la baja en la apertura.

Ahi lo tiene.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

Me imagino que esos productos irán con precio a fecha de cierre por lo que en ese dia, si a BNP le salen las cuentas, se pueden gastar unos durillos en subir la cotización hasta 6001 puntos y quedarse con los sextercios de los hinbersoreh....


Commerzbank nicht Bankia

Commerzbank pierde 94 millones de euros en el primer trimestre del año Por EFE


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

buenos dias gacelerio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

Respecto a FCC.... vean la vela del día 30 y el volumen.....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que japoneses y que rollos.....ayer el gato dijo que esperaba gap a la baja en la apertura.
> 
> Ahi lo tiene.



.
Que malos son, para una vez que se equivoca el jato ... :XX:



Ponzi, las IBE superando la zona de 4,1x dónde tienen una resistencia bien jodida. La de veces que hablamos que por debajo de 3,5 eran compra clara (y estuvieron varios meses). Más o menos un 30% de plusvis sumando los dividendos. :rolleye:



Y maese Pollastre llorando por el erreesecinco, no me lo puedo creer, cuando le solucionaron el problema hace ya tiempo:


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo tengo una forma de ganar mucho mas sencilla, lo que hago es comprar un paquete de acciones, y cuando estas esten mas caras, pues las vendo.
> 
> 
> Buenos dias a la gacelada, a la cual veo convencida de guanazo de aqui a final de año....
> ...



Eso son opciones, apuestas si un indice cierra en positivo o negativo, o llega a un determinado nivel.

Las opciones son muy usadas en el mundo anglosajón, pero bueno ya saben que los anglosajones son más ludópatas que los del foro del hives.


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso son opciones, apuestas si un indice cierra en positivo o negativo, o llega a un determinado nivel.
> 
> Las opciones son muy usadas en el mundo anglosajón, pero bueno ya saben que *los anglosajones son más ludópatas que los del foro del hives*.




:no:

Un respeto, que a lupópata me ganan pocos...


----------



## boquiman (7 May 2013)

Madre del amor hermoso..... y yo poniéndome corto...

Birinyi Associates prevé al S&P 500 en niveles de 1.900 puntos a final de 2013 (EE.UU.) - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

psicopata señor ghkghk se dice psicopata 

cuarta sesion de ataque a la jran bajista , el resultado es el mismo de siempre :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (7 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Un respeto, que a lupópata me ganan pocos...



Ojo, un familiar cercano trabajó en el Casino de MAdrid, y hay auténticas ruinas andantes, dramas que si a uno no se lo cuentan o no conoce el mundo de la ludopatía, jamás imaginaría:S


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> psicopata señor ghkghk se dice psicopata
> 
> cuarta sesion de ataque a la jran bajista , el resultado es el mismo de siempre :fiufiu:



Sí.


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, un familiar cercano trabajó en el Casino de MAdrid, y hay auténticas ruinas andantes, dramas que si a uno no se lo cuentan o no conoce el mundo de la ludopatía, jamás imaginaría:S




Sí, imagino que los que pierden lo deben pasar fatal. Espero que no me pase nunca o tendré que dejar el juego.


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, imagino que los que pierden lo deben pasar fatal. Espero que no me pase nunca o tendré que dejar el juego.



Los foreros de Hives nunca pierden se dejan ganar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2013)

Joder... Yo pierdo


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Otra que ya toco objetivos,Repsol a 18.Parece que mi valoracion y la de Pemex no anda muy lejos...


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...49-de-Repsol-por-1000-millones.html#_Noticias


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

HSBC presenta beneficios y el ibex sube, nuestra banca esta podrida y aqui no pasa nada...::

Cada dia mas cerca de los 9000. Veremos como se porta ese 8600, si aguanta el tiron o no (para la hora de comer lo veo fulminado).


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

El DAX es máximos anuales, es hora de meterle unos cortos.


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El DAX es máximos anuales, es hora de meterle unos cortos.



Que dice ud. esto hasta los 9000 millones de puntos no para!!::

Viene una tarde interesante.


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Que dice ud. esto hasta los 9000 millones de puntos no para!!::
> 
> Viene una tarde interesante.



Bueno voy corto con DAX 8150c y 22 pipos de SL.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

Buenos dias y peponicas mañanas,

sobre el asunto de los 2.000 puntos del sp500, que aqui ya se dijeron, siempre a la vanguardia en hvei35 siyalodeista, tenemos este interesante y a la par repetitivo tema desde zerohedge:
This Is The S&P With And Without QE | Zero Hedge

Con este bonito diagrama donde no hace falta ser un mba por esada para conprender lo que dice:


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

Cuidado que parece que nos ostiamos con los 562....Just saying!!


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

Alla va el dax. Cuidadin que estos le meten un torpedo. Apretando culos.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cuidado que parece que nos ostiamos con los 562....Just saying!!



Más concretamente en el 570 (Blog Rules). Es el punto de partido de Don Pepón.


Volumen decreciente en el canal superior (562-570). Empiezan a verse ventas, no parece o quieren hacer creer que todavía no toca.

Ahora mismo la moneda tirada al aire........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

hosting imagenes

MV donde esta la jran bajista.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hosting imagenes
> 
> MV donde esta la jran bajista.



No existe, excepto en su imaginación. 

Había dos bajistas: Una rota a principios de año y anulada

Y la otra que campa por los 9 miles.

Usar bajistas de largo plazo ahora mismo es tirarse por el barranco, debemos considerar figuras alcistas como soporte en el medio plazo, para dar una mejor visión de lo que está pasando.

Todo esto visto desde el AT, que aunque no me sirva de mucho, nunca dejo de tenerlo en cuenta.


Edit: De todas formas en pocos minutos nos iluminará pintando una bajista que saldrá de donde y pasará por donde a él le salgan las criadillas. Sin tener en cuenta principios básicos de AT en configuraciones primarias y secundarias de ciclo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

Noble Fran BBVA llegara a los 9 euros este año?


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

11:24 Ibex movimiento considerable de volumen , parece ser de ventas (cogerlo con pinzas), en primer análisis parece saldo vendedor, pero en estos volúmenes desproporcionados en intra ocultan paquetes a la contra). En pocos minutos lo sabremos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 11:35 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Noble Fran BBVA llegara a los 9 euros este año?



Con el Ibex a 9450 no debería andar lejos de esa zona....sería una de las locomotoras.

Edit: Eso siempre que se cumpla la previsión de máximos anuales... que ya sería un triunfo alcanzarlos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2013)

está por aqui el potentado de santander?


(Ampl.) FCC confía en vender este año su negocio de energías renovables


----------



## LCIRPM (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es comparable,first es la que tenia los mejores margenes y cuentas.Hace meses era la que me parecia mejor posicionada.En el sector tecnologico todo cambia demasiado rapido pero si debes 8000 mill a largo plazo y lo que vendes es a credito estas hipotecando tu futuro.A dia de hoy no tienen nada que ver las solares chinas con las usanas, no digo que esto no pueda cambiar pero a dia de hoy la situacion es la que es.



China va a superar a USA, y la energía solar es el futuro (Cuando el establishment sepa como conseguir beneficios recurrentes de ella) a largo plazo, el sector es una inversión segura.
El problema es saber cual de todas ellas sobrevivirá a largo plazo y cuales se quedarán en el camino, Opadas o arruinadas (Como con los Ferrocarriles en su momento o las tecnológicas más recientemente)
Eso no quita que, mientras tanto, la bolsa dé muchas oportunidades.


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

Pedidos industriales Alemania: +2,2% cuando se esperaba -0,5%

Una de ::::. Se acercan elecciones y no hay que quedar mal. Como salgan datos asi... dios nos pille confesados porque nos dan por culo echando hostias.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a FCC.... vean la vela del día 30 y el volumen.....



Joder qué malos los resultados de hoy. Están aprovechando para sacar mierda sobre mierda al estilo de lo que hizo Bankia. Después vendrá desprovisiones y beneficios disparados.

Importante hoy las ventas de activos realizadas por ACS. Da buenas perspectivas al resto del sector que también tiene que liquidar.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> China va a superar a USA, y la energía solar es el futuro (Cuando el establishment sepa como conseguir beneficios recurrentes de ella) a largo plazo, el sector es una inversión segura.
> El problema es saber cual de todas ellas sobrevivirá a largo plazo y cuales se quedarán en el camino, Opadas o arruinadas (Como con los Ferrocarriles en su momento o las tecnológicas más recientemente)
> Eso no quita que, mientras tanto, la bolsa dé muchas oportunidades.



Es como comparar terra y google...Con mis parametros no puedo analizar semejante riesgo a varios años vista.A dia de hoy si que es verdad que contablemente first solar esta a otro nivel, que vaya a pasar en el futuro no lo se.Ahora a nivel de tecnologia,militar,biotecnologia,alimentacion usa esta a otro nivel es como comparar una carruaje de caballos con un f1


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> China va a superar a USA, y la energía solar es el futuro (Cuando el establishment sepa como conseguir beneficios recurrentes de ella) a largo plazo, el sector es una inversión segura.
> El problema es saber cual de todas ellas sobrevivirá a largo plazo y cuales se quedarán en el camino, Opadas o arruinadas (Como con los Ferrocarriles en su momento o las tecnológicas más recientemente)
> Eso no quita que, mientras tanto, la bolsa dé muchas oportunidades.



Mmmm, el hecho de que un sector sea una inversión segura no significa que invertir en ella sea segura. El pez grande se come al chico y si apuestas al caballo perdedor pierdes, y poco te importa que la competencia en 20 años haya ganado billones XD.


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

Al final me ha saltado el SL de 22 pipos del DAX.::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## LCIRPM (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es como comparar terra y google...Con mis parametros no puedo analizar semejante riesgo a varios años vista.A dia de hoy si que es verdad que contablemente first solar esta a otro nivel, que vaya a pasar en el futuro no lo se.Ahora a nivel de tecnologia,militar,biotecnologia,alimentacion usa esta a otro nivel es como comparar una carruaje de caballos con un f1





Krim dijo:


> Mmmm, el hecho de que un sector sea una inversión segura no significa que invertir en ella sea segura. El pez grande se come al chico y si apuestas al caballo perdedor pierdes, y poco te importa que la competencia en 20 años haya ganado billones XD.



Eso es lo que digo, que en bolsa puede haber grandes oportunidades y enormes fiascos:

Yo gané mucho dinero con Terra, y también perdí muchísimo. (No tanto como el BBV)
Conclusión: Nada es seguro, STOPS de pérdidas y saber saltar a tiempo.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Eso es lo que digo, que en bolsa puede haber grandes oportunidades y enormes fiascos:
> 
> Yo gané mucho dinero con Terra, y también perdí muchísimo. (No tanto como el BBV)
> Conclusión: Nada es seguro, STOPS de pérdidas y saber saltar a tiempo.



No se yo prefiero ver las cosas confirmadas contablemente, aunque esto no significa que no puedan existir otras metodologias capaces de cuantificar el riesgo por AT u otras metologias que soy incapaz de valorar.


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Al final me ha saltado el SL de 22 pipos del DAX.::::::::::::::::::::::



¿Sí? Pues hala, alégrate que ya podrías estar en -31.
¡Ese es el destino de los que se oponen a Don Pepón!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Al final me ha saltado el SL de 22 pipos del DAX.::::::::::::::::::::::



como no pare ahora en los 8190f, malamente para los cortos. ::

una corrección desde el pepinazo desde los 7400 clama al cielo.


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Sí? Pues hala, alégrate que ya podrías estar en -31.
> ¡Ese es el destino de los que se oponen a Don Pepón!



Bueno por eso es importante el SL y una vez diseñado no debe tocar. 

Al menos no han hecho lo más habitual que suben para saltarte el SL y luego se da la vuelta.



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> como no pare ahora en los 8190f, malamente para los cortos. ::
> 
> una corrección desde el pepinazo desde los 7400 clama al cielo.



Hoy parece que no es día para cortos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

A pepon pedimos por ser nuestro patron,
nos guie desde las alturas dandonos nuestro subidon.

VIVA PEPON, por eSpaÑa COÑO.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2013)

pepón va, Fran?


----------



## paulistano (7 May 2013)

Ahora es cuando el que compró a 7.800-8000 está deseoso por vender, total que vende y ejecuta felices plusvis:Aplauso:


Que mañana o pasado no serán tan felices al ver que de no haber vendido las plusvis de esos dos días le darían para un jamón del güeno:cook:


Miren que el cuerpo me pide vender, pero no...8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2013)

Hasta los 1640 (SP) hay cuerda...

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 13:03 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A pepon pedimos por ser nuestro patron,
> nos guie desde las alturas dandonos nuestro subidon.
> 
> VIVA PEPON, por eSpaÑa COÑO.



Todavía queda, pero bueno...


----------



## Pepe Broz (7 May 2013)

Nikkei subidon de 70% desde finales de noviembre.

A largo plazo tampoco parece tanto

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^N225+Interactive#symbol=^n225;range=my;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2013)

Hoy el Pepe Lui va a sacar los aviones...


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora es cuando el que compró a 7.800-8000 está deseoso por vender, total que vende y ejecuta felices plusvis:Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Que mañana o pasado no serán tan felices al ver que de no haber vendido las plusvis de esos dos días le darían para un jamón del güeno:cook:
> ...



Aunque en el mercado hay bastantes oportunidades yo a algunas empresas ya empezaria ponerles stop profit,principalmente dentro del ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2013)

Jur Jur

El Banco de España advierte de que 2013 será un año "difícil" para la banca - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aunque en el mercado hay bastantes oportunidades yo a algunas empresas ya empezaria ponerles stop profit,principalmente dentro del ibex.



Voy sólo con SAN.

Estos niveles del Ibex acojonan, pero acojonan más los 9.400 de Fran.

Así que a dejar correr las plusvis, como se suele decir:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Voy sólo con SAN.
> 
> Estos niveles del Ibex acojonan, pero acojonan más los 9.400 de Fran.
> 
> Así que a dejar correr las plusvis, como se suele decir:fiufiu:



Esa es una de ellas, en el mercado hay mejores oportunidades principalmente fuera del ibex aunque a lp puede llegar a valer un 20%-30% mas.Dentro del ibex me inclino mas a ibe,bankinter (mis preferidas ahora mismo),enagas,bme (estas dos ultimas ya un poco caras),Arcelor,Acerinox,Tef,Mediaset puede que de alguna sorpresa


----------



## paulistano (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa es una de ellas, en el mercado hay mejores oportunidades principalmente fuera del ibex aunque a lp puede llegar a valer un 20%-30% mas.Dentro del ibex me inclino mas a ibe,bankinter (mis preferidas ahora mismo),enagas,bme (estas dos ultimas ya un poco caras),Arcelor,Acerinox,Tef,Mediaset puede que de alguna sorpresa




Gracias por las reocomendaciones, si bien soy más de ir acompañando a los índices, de hecho creo que viene una buena galleta así que en cuanto me salte el stop en las SAN que llevo, me quedaré en liquidez para ir entrando desde muy abajo.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2013)

que le pasa a Grifols


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pepón va, Fran?



Han vuelto a saldo positivo con una carga muy fuerte en 562 y otra en 570 casi consecutivas..solo han logrado un +20 desde nivel superior, que lo veo insuficiente.

Vuelta a niveles y a comprobar saldos...



Importante lo que ha pasado hoy, esto es movimiento a 15 sesiones, un cierre a los 4xx no sería malo.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 13:29 ----------

Dicho y hecho, volvemos a canal superior...estamos usando el 570 como una especie de "techo"...si caemos sin volumen. 

El siemprealcismo ganará...pero no hoy ni mañana.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

1660 podría ser un buen número para el SP, pero hay riesgo de que corrija antes. El nivel de convencimiento alcista es máximo y eso no es buen motivo de inversión.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1660 podría ser un buen número para el SP, pero hay riesgo de que corrija antes. El nivel de convencimiento alcista es máximo y eso no es buen motivo de inversión.



1625 y una corrección al 1601 y hago la OLA!!


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1625 y una corrección al 1601 y hago la OLA!!



Puede ser, es exactamente lo mismo que hizo cuando tocó por primera vez los 1400. Pinchó en 1424 y corrigió, después subió un poco y bajó a 1385. Después fue hasta 1410 y bajo bastante bastante. Puede ser un buen escenario pero ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Avise cuando PEPE LUI saque los aviones o cualquier otro objeto sintomático de euforia


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2013)

Algo se cuece en Grifols. En breve nos enteraremos.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

No se empeñen vuesas mercedes con los cortos. Ahora mismo los cortos son movimientos secundarios dentro del primario, que es alcista. Como secundarios que son, las probabilidades de llevarte un mochicón exceden ampliamente a las de hacer Platita Grande.

No es necesario tener tecnología húngara para esto. Por ejemplo, basta mirar la sesión del viernes día 3, con un simple gráfico de barras. Hay un cambio de canal con +3K netos (vale, los +3K netos no salen en la gráfica de barras, pero se aprecia que el volumen no ha sido trivial). 

¿Alguien piensa que el dueño de esa configuración va a dejar caer el nivel sin pelearlo? ¡Pero si está recién creado!

Ayer (Lunes) no hubo un fallo alcista, sino un aplazamiento del comienzo de la fiesta. Hoy en el 818x había receso, que de momento está siendo respetado, pero yo ni loco entro corto en ese relevante... porque entrar en un secundario es hacer oposiciones a llevártelo calentito.... y no de buenas maneras.

Como dice FranR, y me permito parafrasearlo usando una expresión de mi propio cuño: guiarse por el AT es de necios, pero ignorarlo es de suicidas. 

Lo de hoy y lo de ayer, bastaba un simple pinta y colorea (AT) para entenderlo... sin duda, el sueño húmedo de DON "_The Chartist_" ::::


----------



## locojaen (7 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que le pasa a Grifols





ghkghk dijo:


> Algo se cuece en Grifols. En breve nos enteraremos.




Vaya tela.. :: me voy esta mañana todo siguiendo "el guión", vuelvo ahora y la veo despeñada... rebentando soportes... 
a 29,30€ ::...

a ver si nos enteramos ka'pasao, porsi voy cargando tirillos para recargar un poco la posición desde más abajo...

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 13:56 ----------

velotes traigo señora!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder qué malos los resultados de hoy. Están aprovechando para sacar mierda sobre mierda al estilo de lo que hizo Bankia. Después vendrá desprovisiones y beneficios disparados.
> 
> Importante hoy las ventas de activos realizadas por ACS. Da buenas perspectivas al resto del sector que también tiene que liquidar.



Leo su post, veo la cotización...











En fin... yo a lo mio (idear alguna venganza para cierto pilustre phorero)


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)




----------



## LCIRPM (7 May 2013)

Y mira que si se lía en Siria, va a hacer falta sangre.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Algo se cuece en Grifols. En breve nos enteraremos.



Menuda barrida, ayer presentaban resultados;



> Grifols presentó ayer sus resultados del primer trimestre en los que registró una subida en su beneficio neto trimestral del 35% hasta 91 millones de euros. No obstante, los analistas de Renta 4 subrayan que sus cifras “incumplen nuestras previsiones a nivel operativo y esperamos reacción negativa de los títulos después de confirmarse unos niveles de crecimiento operativo que moderan más de lo previsto”. Por ello, han decidido reiterar su consejo de mantener para la empresa farmacéutica.
> Distinta opinión tienen los expertos de Bankinter que destacaron ayer las siguientes cifras del primer trimestre: ventas de 684 millones (+2,6%) vs. 689 millones estimado; EBITDA de 230 millones (+7,9%); y un BPA de 0,42 euros vs. 0,24 euros estimado.'


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 May 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Vaya tela.. :: me voy esta mañana todo siguiendo "el guión", vuelvo ahora y la veo despeñada... rebentando soportes...
> a 29,30€ ::...
> 
> a ver si nos enteramos ka'pasao, porsi voy cargando tirillos para recargar un poco la posición desde más abajo...
> ...



Yo he puesto una orden de compra a un precio disparatado, pero veo que se está acercando... Estaría bien saber qué le pasa :


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo he puesto una orden de compra a un precio disparatado, pero veo que se está acercando... Estaría bien saber qué le pasa :



Yo tendría cuidado con eso, cuchillo que cae y tal...por muy disparatado que parezca el precio, puede seguir bajando y te puedes comer un "bujero" muy serio.


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Menuda barrida, ayer presentaban resultados;




Pero eso a las 11.30 de la mañana de hoy ya se sabía...


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero eso a las 11.30 de la mañana de hoy ya se sabía...



Hay más de estos de lo que pensamos...


----------



## locojaen (7 May 2013)

me la he jugado....

ha parado en la base del canal, barrida brutal de stops.
O alguien acaba de sacudirse el polvo de encima, o de esta me llevo un zarpazo de los que dejan marca de guerra...


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Leo su post, veo la cotización...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto estaba más que descontado y toda la city madrileña intuye que como estos resultados no pueden ser imputados al nuevo CEO ... están cargando todas las pérdidas posibles.

La cotización pocas veces sigue los fundamentales.
Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Jose (7 May 2013)

*gamesianos*

*Gamesa vende un parque eólico de 70 MW en México a Iberdrola
*

MADRID, 07 MAY. - Gamesa ha vendido a Iberdrola un proyecto eólico en México, que contará con una capacidad instalada total de 70 MW. La compañía de aerogeneradores se “encargará de promover y construir el parque eólico Dos Arbolitos, situado en el municipio de Juchitán de Zaragoza, en el estado de Oaxaca, una de las zonas con mayor recurso eólico del país”, explica el grupo. Asimismo, añade, “el alcance del acuerdo incluye también el suministro e instalación de *35 aerogeneradores Gamesa, de 2,0 MW* de potencia unitaria. *La entrega *de los aerogeneradores está previsto para *finales de 2013 *y la *puesta en marcha del parque, durante 2014*”. 

Señala Gamesa que “esta operación se enmarca dentro de la nueva estrategia de la compañía en el área de promoción y venta de parques, orientada a convertirse en socio tecnológico, con conocimiento y capacidad para desarrollar las fases de promoción de un parque eólico (identificación de ubicaciones, medición de vientos, permisos administrativos, ingeniería, construcción, suministro de turbinas y gestión de servicios de operación y mantenimiento), poniendo en valor su know how y cartera de proyectos y sin consumo de financiación propia”. 

saludos,


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Yo les veo invirtiendo en Grifols y no salgo de mi asombro. Miren que hay muchos otros pepinos y no entran ni a empujones.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 14:36 ----------

A Telefónica se le está rompiendo el juguete brasileño. Se han pegado una galleta considerable porque se han quedado muy lejos de las estimaciones de los analistas. Está comenzando a calar que allí no van a tener el Dorado que pretendían.

A la vuelta de la esquina estarán los problemas post JJOO y Mundial. No les va a caber el traje en la maleta.

Estoy contento, que se vayan a reir de quien quieran pero no de nosotros. Comienza a caer el símbolo de la castuza más española que existe.

Eso no quiere decir que la bolsa vaya a subir o a bajar. Yo estoy hablando sobre la viabilidad de un modelo de negocio construido sobre un monopolio.


----------



## tarrito (7 May 2013)

:rolleye:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Leo su post, veo la cotización...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo les veo invirtiendo en Grifols y no salgo de mi asombro. Miren que hay muchos otros pepinos y no entran ni a empujones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 14:36 ----------
> 
> ...





Hombre, no he tenido Grifols en mi vida pero al César lo que es del César...







No creo que mucha gente se haya equivocado en su decisión...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo tendría cuidado con eso, cuchillo que cae y tal...por muy disparatado que parezca el precio, puede seguir bajando y te puedes comer un "bujero" muy serio.



Nada, es verdad. Se ha quedado a 22 céntimos el mínimo de hace un rato, y ahora ya me ha entrado el modo pandoro avoidance. Orden anulada y a otra cosa.

Pero de todas formas... ¿qué será lo que ha pasado?


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Latest News | FCC

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 14:46 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Hombre, no he tenido Grifols en mi vida pero al César lo que es del César...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hablo de ahora mismo.


----------



## Topongo (7 May 2013)

Pues teniendo en cuenta lo de Brasil, creo que recordar que gran parti del beneficio SAN venía de allí no?


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues teniendo en cuenta lo de Brasil, creo que recordar que gran parti del beneficio SAN venía de allí no?



El SAN ya viene teniendo problemas con sus operaciones allí.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 May 2013)

sr.Pollastre, estirese un poco mas y suelte esos niveles "no secundarios" que hay mas arriba. :o o


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [/COLOR]A Telefónica se le está rompiendo el juguete brasileño. Se han pegado una galleta considerable porque se han quedado muy lejos de las estimaciones de los analistas. Está comenzando a calar que allí no van a tener el Dorado que pretendían.
> 
> A la vuelta de la esquina estarán los problemas post JJOO y Mundial. No les va a caber el traje en la maleta.



Telefonica VIVO es uno de mis clientes, el caos organizativo que tienen a todos los niveles (tanto operativo como financiero y administrativo) es brutal. El ambiente dentro, por lo que me cuentan, es como una granja de pollos sin cabeza. No paran de contrata proyectos, pero con cambios constantes en la dirección y desatencion. Desde luego, tienen mucho por delante a nivel organizativo, la integración con VIVO sigue en pañales...

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 14:16 ----------




Janus dijo:


> El SAN ya viene teniendo problemas con sus operaciones allí.



También lo tengo de cliente y proveedor, y el SAN es otra cosa, al menos al nivel que yo veo, seriedad y rigor, las cosas funcionan. Han reestructurado plantilla y parece que hay gente que sabe lo que hace. 

Eso si, hay mas oficinas del SAN que kioskos de prensa, en algunas calles algunas enfrente de otras, en ese sentido aun tienen que perder un poco de grasa.

Como chascarrillo; Se estan llenando las ofis del SAN en Juscelino Kubitschek de jovenes hispanistanies wannabes que se creen banqueros por estar en un programa de formación de directivos, y no estan siendo muy bien valorados por sus compis latinoamericanos....parece que quieren venir a descubrir la polvora....


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No se empeñen vuesas mercedes con los cortos. Ahora mismo los cortos son movimientos secundarios dentro del primario, que es alcista. Como secundarios que son, las probabilidades de llevarte un mochicón exceden ampliamente a las de hacer Platita Grande.
> 
> No es necesario tener tecnología húngara para esto. Por ejemplo, basta mirar la sesión del viernes día 3, con un simple gráfico de barras. Hay un cambio de canal con +3K netos (vale, los +3K netos no salen en la gráfica de barras, pero se aprecia que el volumen no ha sido trivial).
> 
> ...



Puedo dar fe, con una entrada en el lado corto y pandoro me ha hecho un orto.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

La comisión metiendo caña:

"Habrá sorpresas en balances de algunos bancos"

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 15:25 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Puedo dar fe, con una entrada en el lado corto y pandoro me ha hecho un orto.



Todo lo que ha dicho el maese se puede resumir en (es que él es muy dado a los palabros tésnicos)

Abrir cortos es como ir a la Alameda de Hércules a las 12 de la noche, preguntando si te gusta la copla.


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La comisión metiendo caña:
> 
> "Habrá sorpresas en balances de algunos bancos"
> 
> ...



Buen resumen.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Yingli en problemas si pierde los 2,20 USD.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Se acerca un HS.........


----------



## ave phoenix (7 May 2013)

AMD tomándose un descanso? ienso:


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se acerca un HS.........



HS? Expliquesemele!


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> HS? Expliquesemele!



Holocausto Sodomita


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2013)

High Susto????

para quien????????:´´´(


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se acerca un HS.........



¿Por el doble topetazo contra los 570 (y cinco) Maestro?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 May 2013)

Optimismo Económico IBD/TIPP 45,1


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Por el doble topetazo contra los 570 (y cinco) Maestro?



Ya lo dije hace un par de horas.

Configuración a 15 sesiones hecha. Ahora toca bajar un pelín.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 16:09 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Han vuelto a saldo positivo con una carga muy fuerte en 562 y otra en 570 casi consecutivas..solo han logrado un +20 desde nivel superior, que lo veo insuficiente.
> 
> Vuelta a niveles y a comprobar saldos...
> 
> ...



A esto me refería.......


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

sencillamente estamos chocando con la jran bajista inexistente , la misma que hizo patinar al ibex en los 11k , mientras los demas indices subian el ibex se quedo parado y luego guanazo 

a partir de ahora la llamare " jran bajista inexistente " :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yingli en problemas si pierde los 2,20 USD.



Por lo que veo, guano del bueno en prácticamente todas las solares.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sencillamente estamos chocando con la jran bajista inexistente , la misma que hizo patinar al ibex en los 11k , mientras los demas indices subian el ibex se quedo parado y luego guanazo
> 
> a partir de ahora la llamare " jran bajista inexistente " :rolleye:



Por que no ha aparecido mientras estábamos por encima de la JBI? :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

va hacer falta mucho mas que las compras de unos cuantos ejpertitos alcistas para superar la jran bajista inexistente , pero ya sabemos que el mundo esta lleno de ilusos :no:

con que no existia eh gaceleridos :rolleye: a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , es ley de vida y ahora toca poner fin al reboton desde los 6k :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va hacer falta mucho mas que las compras de unos cuantos ejpertitos alcistas para superar la jran bajista inexistente , pero ya sabemos que el mundo esta lleno de ilusos :no:
> 
> con que no existia eh gaceleridos :rolleye: a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , es ley de vida y ahora toca poner fin al reboton desde los 6k :Aplauso:



Jato

¿Te ha gustado mi aviso del giro dos horas antes y después segundos antes de producirse?

::

Lo que tiene compartir este foro con Vd. aprendiendo que es gerundio. 

Gracias Maestro, a sus pies.


----------



## J-Z (7 May 2013)

Jato es el momento de que sacies tu sed de vergansa.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por que no ha aparecido mientras estábamos por encima de la JBI? :XX:



porque el owned hubiese sido brutal y ultimamente las ganas de ownear se han reducido


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va hacer falta mucho mas que las compras de unos cuantos ejpertitos alcistas para superar la jran bajista inexistente , pero ya sabemos que el mundo esta lleno de ilusos :no:
> 
> con que no existia eh gaceleridos :rolleye: a todo cerdo le *llega su san valentin* , es ley de vida y ahora toca poner fin al reboton desde los 6k :Aplauso:



Es San Martín.

Lo de San Valentín es otra cosa, cuando Pandoro le regala rosas.... :::XX::XX:


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

Bravo, una vez más me quito el sombrero ante la P.O.T.R.A., y le agradezco mis modestas plusvalías salvadas. Nos vemos un poquito más abajo, con suerte .


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Jato es el momento de que sacies tu sed de vergansa.



La venganza se la ha asegurado, ayer abrió una estrategia Cortilarga... y eso es invencible. 

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 16:23 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Bravo, una vez más me quito el sombrero ante la P.O.T.R.A., y le agradezco mis modestas plusvalías salvadas. Nos vemos un poquito más abajo, con suerte .



Es usted un insensato si opera siguiendo la POTRA. :S


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Jato
> 
> ¿Te ha gustado mi aviso del giro dos horas antes y después segundos antes de producirse?
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> psicopata señor ghkghk se dice psicopata
> 
> cuarta sesion de ataque a la jran bajista , el resultado es el mismo de siempre :fiufiu:



cuatro sesiones avisando , superalo si puedes flanderERRE :no:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuatro sesiones avisando , superalo si puedes flanderERRE :no:



Falso!!!!, lleva avisando desde el 7800 que esto caía!!!! :::XX:


----------



## tarrito (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Falso!!!!, lleva avisando desde el 7800 que esto caía!!!! :::XX:



menuda falta de conosimiento la suya :no:

le parece poco avisar de las caídas en los 8500 estando en 7800 :8:

la tecnología Jatuna es Superior ... se le reconoce y punto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

Fran.... das asco.

Se despista uno y viene


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

bueno señores MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , con un stop loss al cierre por encima de la JBI :no:

el ibex tiene un tipica figura diamante , ahi dejo eso ejpertitos :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , con un stop loss al cierre por encima de la JBI :no:
> 
> el ibex tiene un tipica figura diamante , ahi dejo eso ejpertitos :Aplauso:



Gracias maestro su operativa ha mejorado desde que dice las entradas a toro pasado :XX::XX:

A sus pies!!!

P.D. Hoy estoy especialmente hdp, por cierto Piratón he quedado con el maese a las 11 de la noche en la alameda de Hércules, si nos retrasamos no se preocupe, espere que compañía no le hará falta. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias maestro su operativa ha mejorado desde que dice las entradas a toro pasado :XX::XX:
> 
> A sus pies!!!
> 
> P.D. Hoy estoy especialmente hdp, por cierto Piratón he quedado con el maese a las 11 de la noche en la alameda de Hércules, si nos retrasamos no se preocupe, espere que compañía no le hará falta. ::



Ya sabía que mr. P trabajaba por la alameda, lo que desconocía es que también usted se sacaba unos ingresillos extra por allí....::


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Es usted un insensato si opera siguiendo la POTRA. :S



Que soy un insensato, es evidente. .

En realidad, no sé que es exactamente la POTRA, así que no la sigo. Pero sí miro los niveles, y trato de estudiar las gráficas y sus comentarios a ver que es lo que veo...y si veo una gráfica que me mosquea, en los niveles que se habían dado, y justamente, dicen que viene Pandoro...pues mi decisión es tomar las de Villadiego, y toda información dada se agradece.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

MV cerro largos en 8535 y cargo cortos en el mismo nivel el dia que hablo drogui , luego solto los cortos en 8320 y despues de pipear un poco se quedo corto en 8375 con tres cojones , sin temor alguno porque la JBI es insuperable , hara falta mucha sangre dolor y sufrimiento para superarla :no:

pero MV no espera que unas gacelas provincianas entiendan su logica :no:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV cerro largos en 8535 y cargo cortos en el mismo nivel el dia que hablo drogui , luego solto los cortos en 8320 y despues de pipear un poco se quedo corto en 8375 con tres cojones , sin temor alguno porque la JBI es insuperable , hara falta mucha sangre dolor y sufrimiento para superarla :no:
> 
> pero MV no espera que unas gacelas provincianas entiendan su logica :no:



Lo dicho, magnífica operativa post-coitum :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

MV va corto desde el 2 de mayo flanderERRE , pero MV como ya dijo no espera que ustec entienda su superior logica :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (7 May 2013)

espero que para inventarse la trola, sea un poco Umirde y no haya cogido justo máximos y mínimos ... con que haya dejado 10 puntos de diferencia me vale


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cerramos cortos 8535-8320 no me gusta el itraxx y casi siempre que empieza un rally lo hace de a pocos para ir acelerando las caidas





muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga , corto 8385 :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos el cortito en 8345 :Aplauso:
> 
> el Markit iTraxx Crossover sigue bajando , ahora un 2% :rolleye:





muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto 8375 con tres cojones :no:



al final MV se quedo corto en 8375 , el ibex tenia que caer pero los leoncios prefirieron meter mas gacelas a la trampa , pero MV sabia que la JBI no sera superada asi que ningun temor :no:


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

Total, que tomas beneficios con 40 pipos y aguantas 200 en contra.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

HOYGAN...me he asomado a la web de PepeLui y había una JBI y que teníamos que enfrentarnos a ella.

Ahora me pregunto. Como venganza, PepeLui no habrá inventado un alter ego para dar la tabarra?

Saben a quien me refiero ¿no?

Ese nos lee, solo falta que algún día hable de Pandoro como el demonio de los mercados.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 17:01 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Total, que tomas beneficios con 40 pipos y aguantas 200 en contra.



Ha llegado a llevar hasta 500 en contra para luego cerrar con +20

Es otra de sus estrategias invencibles 

P.D. Ya lo va conociendo usted también!!!

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 17:05 ----------




FranR dijo:


> 1625 y una corrección al 1601 y hago la OLA!!



El 1624 ha sido como un sartenazo en la cabeza....veamos un SP rojo!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Total, que tomas beneficios con 40 pipos y aguantas 200 en contra.



200 a la contra pero sin riesgo , eso ni ustec ni ningun ejpertito lo comprende porque no posee el conocimiento , el conocimiento que le dice a uno que la jran bajista no sera superada :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *200 a la contra pero sin riesgo* , eso ni ustec ni ningun ejpertito lo comprende porque no posee el conocimiento , el conocimiento que le dice a uno que la jran bajista no sera superada :fiufiu:



Pero que grande es usted...PERO QUE GRANDE :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pero que grande es usted...PERO QUE GRANDE :XX::XX::XX:



se a dao cuen ustec tambien eh  

en realidad el riesgo estaba en no estar corto


----------



## Crash (7 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> HOYGAN...me he asomado a la web de PepeLui y había una JBI y que teníamos que enfrentarnos a ella.
> 
> Ahora me pregunto. Como venganza, PepeLui no habrá inventado un alter ego para dar la tabarra?
> 
> ...



Recuerdo que hace años servidor de Ud. creó un hilo en que decía que era más barato comprar una isla que un piso en Barcelona, Cárpatos puso el enlace a mi hilo en su web y casi se carga el servidor de calopez. :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (7 May 2013)

Jato como va la *verga*nsa.


----------



## FranR (7 May 2013)

Este hilo en particular y el foro es muy goloso en general. A 7 de mayo hay 46000 visitas al hilo.

Y se dan recomendaciones, niveles, gráficos muy buenos....y eso no debe gustar a quien vive de esto vendiendo sus predicciones.


----------



## tarrito (7 May 2013)

especialmente perjudicada la industria del Pr0n ... te pasas por aquí a ciertas horas y te ahorras las subscripciones a los "XXX" ... el dinero ahorrado se lo gana el broker :ouch:


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Haya mucha paz y mucho sol en China.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Puedo dar fe, con una entrada en el lado corto y pandoro me ha hecho un orto.




Mas con un stop bien colocado, el ojal Ud. ha salvado 



edit: vale, la métrica es una mierda y la rima es penca, pero es que no se me ocurre nada mejor a esta hora.


----------



## Janus (7 May 2013)

Los que estuvieran en Walter deberían haberse salido en 17,2 aprox. Cuidado que ahí no se hacen prisioneros.

En los vaivenes de los últimos días ha habido tiempo más que suficiente para fijar stops y acompañar pequeñas subidas.


----------



## locojaen (7 May 2013)

Grifols cae en bolsa por noticia negativa de rival Baxter

MADRID, 7 may (Reuters) - Las acciones del grupo español de hemoderivados Grifols bajaban un 6 por ciento en la bolsa madrileña después de que su rival *Baxter anunciase resultados negativos sobre un ensayo en última fase de desarrollo para el tratamiento del Alzheimer con IVIG*, dijeron observadores del mercado.

Baxter dijo el martes que dejará de desarrollar un tratamiento para la enfermedad del Alzheimer después de que un estudio en fase III mostrase que no logró reducir la caída de las funciones cognitivas ni conservar las capacidades funcionales de los pacientes.

A las 1507, las acciones de Grifols caían casi un 6 por ciento a 28,10 euros en un mercado alcista, tras haber marcado un mínimo intradiario de 27,46 euros. Las acciones de clase B bajaban por su parte un 3,5 por ciento a 21,645 euros.

"La accíón empezó a caer en picado justo con el anuncio de Baxter", dijo una operadora en Madrid.

Una analista que prefirió mantener el anonimato dijo que las noticias no son buenas para Grifols porque también se encuentra desarrollando una terapia para el tratamiento del Alzheimer, aunque no tiene que ver con el estudio de Baxter.

Concretamente, a diferencia del de Baxter el estudio de Grifols incluye hemoféresis o extracción de una cantidad limitada de plasma que se repone principalmente con albúmina, aunque en un brazo del estudio también es con IVIG (inmunoglobulina intravenosa), según comunicó en su momento la española. (Información de Jose Elías Rodríguez; editado por Robert Hetz)


_En la misma linea:_

Grifols se desvincula del fracaso del fármaco de Baxter contra el Alzheimer 

Fuertes caídas en bolsa para Grifols, que podría estar viéndose impactada por el fracaso de un fármaco de Baxter contra el Alzheimer. La farmacéutica estadounidense ha anunciado la paralización de la investigación de un compuesto para tratar esta enfermedad, tras concluir en la fase avanzada del estudio que no reduce el deterioro de las funciones cognitivas de los pacientes. 

*Desde Grifols, sin embargo, afirman que los estudios que se desarrollan contra esta enfermedad “no tienen nada que ver con el de Baxter”, porque “nuestro enfoque es distinto”. *Grifols señala que ellos ensayan la terapia combinada de Hemoféresis principalmente con albúmina (en diferentes dosis), no con inmunoglobulina como es el caso de la americana. Así explican desde la firma catalana las diferencias con respecto al fallido estudio de Baxter:

1.- “Grifols incluye hemoféresis, que consiste en la extracción de una cantidad limitada de plasma del paciente (máximo 800 ml), y

2.- su reposición principalmente con albúmina (aunque hay un brazo del estudio con inmunoglobulina intravenosa –IVIG-)”.

Grifols añade además que, en sus cuentas, “no hay nada de posibles resultados ni en capacidades o planes de inversión”. 

Hace unas horas, la pregunta sobre por qué caía tanto el valor, se contestaba con un posible “está caro” porque, como apuntaba los expertos de Banco Sabadell la semana pasada tras analizar sus cuentas, “a los niveles actuales, Grifols sigue caro”. 

A las 15:23, Grifols cae un 5,70%, hasta los 28,1200 euros. 



Recuperación en los próximos días? Pepón? 8:


----------



## Krim (7 May 2013)

Jojojojojojo, es una de las peores excusas para tirar el precio de una acción que he oído en la vida :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

Jo, una empresa española curando el alzheimer seria la requeteostiaenverso. 

Muchas noticias malas de mis matildes, me huelo a que vamos a sufrir unos cuantgos dias. 
Alierta haz que paren la cotizacion al menor indicio de caidas.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabía que mr. P trabajaba por la alameda, lo que desconocía es que también usted se sacaba unos ingresillos extra por allí....::




Hoygan yo siempre he respetado sus vicios y esas "cosillas de truchones" de uds. dos, que se nota a la legua que "entienden", que se manejan en el "ambiente" y tal... pero no extiendan su trucheo a un servidor, que yo a la alameda no voy ni siquiera de día, por si acaso ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan yo siempre he respetado sus vicios y esas "cosillas de truchones" de uds. dos, que se nota a la legua que "entienden", que se manejan en el "ambiente" y tal... pero no extiendan su trucheo a un servidor, que yo a la alameda no voy ni siquiera de día, por si acaso ::



Si si claro claro, y lo dice usted que no para de decir rs5, ya saben la rima y tal.



---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 17:52 ----------

Hablando de bolsa salgo de daimler con un 2% limpios despues de ver lo feo que es el serie E nuevo.


----------



## Maravedi (7 May 2013)

Como de bolsa no tengo ni puta idea y como gastrónomo estrellado sinos sigo recomendando buenos sitios donde dejarse las plusvis,este finde estuve por el GP andalusi, me acerque a ver a Ángel León en el puerto de Santamaría prueben los callos de mar inconmensurable,si tienen más hueco pasense por barbate y entren el campero a probar el atún rojo de almadraba,recomiendo el tartar y el atún con foie 

Aquí en los madriles ya que salió el otro día el tema de diverxo,david acaba de abrir hace poco streetXO en el ECI de Callao última planta no dudéis en pasaros,buenas plusvisssss


----------



## Ajetreo (7 May 2013)

Creo que voy a meter un cortito al SP esta tarde. Pandoro debe estar cansado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan yo siempre he respetado sus vicios y esas "cosillas de truchones" de uds. dos, que se nota a la legua que "entienden", que se manejan en el "ambiente" y tal... pero no extiendan su trucheo a un servidor, que yo a la alameda no voy ni siquiera de día, por si acaso ::



Tengo pruebas......



Spoiler











 :: ::

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 19:15 ----------

Revisitando clásicos....



Spoiler


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo pruebas......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esto parece el album de fotos del hives.

Vamos a hablar de TEF.

Le vuelve a pegar fuerte a las matildes.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...zara-4g-moviles-a-partir-de-julio-espana.html

Viene el esperado 4g ya esta bien compitiendo con moviles cuando lo importante es el canal, esto posiblemente es el principio del fin del adsl.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> especialmente perjudicada la industria del Pr0n ... te pasas por aquí a ciertas horas y te ahorras las subscripciones a los "XXX" ... el dinero ahorrado se lo gana el broker :ouch:



Pr0n?!?!? Falso!!!!, les leo en un rato que voy a ver el episodio 6 ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

Pero si hoy es martes, verdad?
This Is Your S&P; This Is Your S&P Without Tuesdays | Zero Hedge


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

> El consejero delegado de Yoigo, filial de la sueca TeliaSonera, ha destacado que el 4G les obligará a rediseñar las tarifas en un futuro, ya que prevén que la media de megas descargados por sus clientes (500 Mb en la actualidad) se multiplique por seis en los próximos años.




Soy un poco escéptico con este asunto. Para empezar, eso de las tasas promedio de 10-20 Mbit/sec que prometen para LTE ... sinceramente, querría yo verlo para creerlo. Teóricamente HSPA+ permitía 7,2Mbit/sec, y aquí en Ejpaña no hay cristo Rey que alcance esa tasa, ni nada que se le parezca. 

Por otro lado, esas estimaciones son cadavéricas: si de verdad alcanzan algo cercano siquiera a 10Mbit/sec, de dónde se sacan que la media de descargas será de 3,5GBytes/mes ? (presumo que cuando hablan de 500Mb, en realidad han querido decir MB).

Si de verdad son capaces de proporcionar 10Mbit/sec, los promedios se les irán muy por encima de esos 3,5GB/mes. A menos, claro está, que metan capping por transferencia mensual y descarten la tarifa plana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

Ya sabemos el dia que se toman fiesta en la fed, yo sospecho que debe ser porque el domingo se acuestan tarde tras una gran cogorza. Me igamino a los miembros de la reserva federal cual ebrios de pueblo tal que asi; "yo te lo digo oph, soy capaz de subir el sp hasta 2.000 puntos oph", "no hay huevos", "que no que no oph zzzzzzzzzzzz"

Y el martes se levantaran con la escopeta en mano.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 20:11 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Soy un poco escéptico con este asunto. Para empezar, eso de las tasas promedio de 10-20 Mbit/sec que prometen para LTE ... sinceramente, querría yo verlo para creerlo. Teóricamente HSPA+ permitía 7,2Mbit/sec, y aquí en Ejpaña no hay cristo Rey que alcance esa tasa, ni nada que se le parezca.
> 
> Por otro lado, esas estimaciones son cadavéricas: si de verdad alcanzan algo cercano siquiera a 10Mbit/sec, de dónde se sacan que la media de descargas será de 3,5GBytes/mes ? (presumo que cuando hablan de 500Mb, en realidad han querido decir MB).
> 
> Si de verdad son capaces de proporcionar 10Mbit/sec, los promedios se les irán muy por encima de esos 3,5GB/mes. A menos, claro está, que metan capping por transferencia mensual y descarten la tarifa plana.



:|

Vamos que matildes a 20 euros, no?


----------



## Ajetreo (7 May 2013)

Oigan, cuando co:no:ño baja es SP.

Todo lo que sube baja, o asi era antes, pero con la física cuántica vaya usted a saber. Estará dopado con "bosones". 

En fin que me quedo con las ganas ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 May 2013)

Busque y encontrara donde pone que la bolsa no baja porque asi los dispone la constitucion. Yo no se porque nuestros politicos tan inteligentes y preparados ellos, aun no han copiado la idea. Con lo avispado y listo que es Montoro a la par que bueno con las matematicas esto lo arregla en dos tardes si le dejamos.

La Constitución de los Estados Unidos de América


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

Maldito Sl. Chinazo....

mi post era un comentario a la noticia del Sr. Juanfer sobre Yoigo y el 4G...

que todo hay que explicárselo a Ud. ....

como, por ejemplo, que el RS5 rima también con su M5, y ya sabe cómo sigue el resto, no le digo ná, y se lo digo tó.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya sabemos el dia que se toman fiesta en la fed, yo sospecho que debe ser porque el domingo se acuestan tarde tras una gran cogorza. Me igamino a los miembros de la reserva federal cual ebrios de pueblo tal que asi; "yo te lo digo oph, soy capaz de subir el sp hasta 2.000 puntos oph", "no hay huevos", "que no que no oph zzzzzzzzzzzz"
> 
> Y el martes se levantaran con la escopeta en mano.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

Jaaaaaanus

BBVA, Bankia y Santander acuden en auxilio de FCC por falta de liquidez - elConfidencial.com

Leete hasta los comentarios.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Grifols cae en bolsa por noticia negativa de rival Baxter
> 
> MADRID, 7 may (Reuters) - Las acciones del grupo español de hemoderivados Grifols bajaban un 6 por ciento en la bolsa madrileña después de que su rival *Baxter anunciase resultados negativos sobre un ensayo en última fase de desarrollo para el tratamiento del Alzheimer con IVIG*, dijeron observadores del mercado.
> 
> ...



las noticias siguen al canal, las noticias siguen al canal..........


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Soy un poco escéptico con este asunto. Para empezar, eso de las tasas promedio de 10-20 Mbit/sec que prometen para LTE ... sinceramente, querría yo verlo para creerlo. Teóricamente HSPA+ permitía 7,2Mbit/sec, y aquí en Ejpaña no hay cristo Rey que alcance esa tasa, ni nada que se le parezca.
> 
> Por otro lado, esas estimaciones son cadavéricas: si de verdad alcanzan algo cercano siquiera a 10Mbit/sec, de dónde se sacan que la media de descargas será de 3,5GBytes/mes ? (presumo que cuando hablan de 500Mb, en realidad han querido decir MB).
> 
> Si de verdad son capaces de proporcionar 10Mbit/sec, los promedios se les irán muy por encima de esos 3,5GB/mes. A menos, claro está, que metan capping por transferencia mensual y descarten la tarifa plana.



En vodafone yo he alcanzado velocidades de 7.2 Mbit/s y es dicen pero yo no lo he visto 21Mb.

El problema es que en entornos rurales solo 2g.

El 4g estará bien en las ciudades, en un entorno rural ni de coña.

Hay tarifas que no limitan el trafico y en horarios de poca carga puede ir bien.

El 3g es un coñazo bajarse una iso de la debían, que si se corta, etc, pero con el 4g ya no saturaran tanto las conexiones porque es mas rápida vendrá a ser como una WiFi.


----------



## juanfer (7 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaanus
> 
> BBVA, Bankia y Santander acuden en auxilio de FCC por falta de liquidez - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Leete hasta los comentarios.



Ya lo comente las AAPP van a pagar tarde y que no se coman alguna quita.


----------



## Plimo del jato (7 May 2013)

Plimo, deja de desir tontás y de haser el ridículo.

Estos webones tienen pinta de sabé más que tú, malavaina.


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 May 2013)

plimo del jato dijo:


> plimo, deja de desir tontás y de haser el ridículo.
> 
> Estos webones tienen pinta de sabé más que tú, malavaina.



juas juas juas!


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

El SP en nuevos maximos historicos minuto a minuto.

Se que llevo cuatro dias y quiza mi opinion no tenga peso, pero si este hilo parecia serio, exactamente solo lo parecia. Tiene un nivel de trolleo a la altura de forocoches. Lo triste es que todos son alter-egos.

A ver como se digieren los 1630. Bertok, los 1650 a tiro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

Vaya hombre, la infantita ya no está imputada. Que cosas. No me lo esperaba.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya hombre, la infantita ya no está imputada. Que cosas. No me lo esperaba.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El SP en nuevos maximos historicos minuto a minuto.
> 
> Se que llevo cuatro dias y quiza mi opinion no tenga peso, pero si este hilo parecia serio, exactamente solo lo parecia. Tiene un nivel de trolleo a la altura de forocoches. Lo triste es que todos son alter-egos.
> 
> A ver como se digieren los 1630. Bertok, los 1650 a tiro.



La verdad es que da verdadero miedo.

Todas las manos fuertes saben por qué sube el SP. Van a intentar salir todas al mismo tiempo y por la misma puerta.

Esto va a acabar mal y con un reguero de cadáveres de gacelas como nunca se vió en los mercados.

Tengan cuidado los valientes.

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 19:17 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya hombre, la infantita ya no está imputada. Que cosas. No me lo esperaba.



Aún mantengo la fe en nuestra justicia :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2013)

pollastre que nos puede contar del DAX 

tomorrow 8300?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

Bertok, has visto ya GoT Se03Ep06??

Dioooooossssssssssss la patronal de la construcción llorando, diciendo que invirtiendo 9MM€ crearían no se cuantos empleos....

Keynezianihmo ven a mi!


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, has visto ya GoT Se03Ep06??



Todavía no, tengo más de 13 horas diarias de currele.

¿Hay bacanal?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La verdad es que da verdadero miedo.
> 
> Todas las manos fuertes saben por qué sube el SP. Van a intentar salir todas al mismo tiempo y por la misma puerta.
> 
> ...



de terminar así hay una divergencia SP_VIX (este muy poco rojo)

y olvídate de la justicia, los jueces son funcionarios REALES


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no, tengo más de 13 horas diarias de currele.
> 
> ¿Hay bacanal?



Digamos que cupido ha entrado en escena.... cuando lo veas, entenderás lo que digo. Es algo más flojillo que el anterior, pero está bien.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Digamos que cupido ha entrado en escena.... cuando lo veas, entenderás lo que digo. Es algo más flojillo que el anterior, pero está bien.



A ver si tengo un hueco para verlo a final de semana.

Thanks for the info

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 19:28 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> de terminar así hay una divergencia SP_VIX (este muy poco rojo)
> 
> *y olvídate de la justicia, los jueces son funcionarios REALES*



Eso está claro pero tal y como está compuesto el mercado ahora mismo, el latigazo mortal está asegurado.

Cuidado, no habrá prisioneros.


----------



## torrefacto (7 May 2013)

Estoy viendo una jugada suicida pero factible para especular con Bankia el día 28 de este mes, en teoría, con el canje de preferentes, la acción va a caer en picado, casi en torno a 1€ ni que decir que durante esa sesión se puede ganar MUCHISISISISISISISISISIMO dinero, el riesgo es jodidamente muy alto, pero el beneficio también, me gustaría saber la opinión de los demás foreros.


----------



## hydra69 (7 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Digamos que cupido ha entrado en escena.... cuando lo veas, entenderás lo que digo. Es algo más flojillo que el anterior, pero está bien.



Lo que más mola es la cirujía al dedo ::


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

Timofónica está muerta.

Las 'fusiones' se enfrían en abril: Telefónica se deja 91.000 clientes - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com

Las 'fusiones' se enfrían en abril: Telefónica se deja 91.000 clientes

El mercado de la telefonía móvil continúa cambiando de color. Si el pasado mes de febrero más de 575.000 clientes decidieron portarse a otra compañía (siendo éste el segundo registro más alto de la historia, después del récord de enero), parece que abril sigue con la tendencia.

*Según los datos filtrados por ADSL Zone, Movistar y Vodafone perdieron en el cuarto mes de 2013 91.000 y 85.000 clientes, respectivamente;* y eso a pesar de sus ofertas convergentes, que no parecen ser capaces de frenar la sangría.

Las tarifas convergentes combinan en un solo precio servicios como de telefonía fija, banda ancha fija (ADSL, cable o fibra FTTH), telefonía móvil, banda ancha móvil y, en ocasiones, televisión de pago. En septiembre del pasado año, Movistar inició la contratación de Fusión, oferta que contrarrestó en diciembre Vodafone con su promoción Todo en uno. Ambas lograron atenuar la pérdida de clientes, pero no frenarla.

En el último informe de la Comisión del Mercado de las Telecomunicaciones (CMT), correspondiente a febrero, en cuanto a las cifras de portabilidad por operadores se refiere, los ganadores volvieron a ser los Operadores Móviles virtuales (OMV), con un saldo neto favorable de 153.609 números; seguidos de Yoigo, con 32.424 portabilidades. Los operadores que obtuvieron un saldo negativo fueron: Movistar (-85.161 números), Vodafone (-95.115 números) y Orange (-5.757 números).


Durante el mes de abril, sin embargo, y siempre según los datos de ADSL Zone, Orange, que lanzó el pasado día 3 una oferta combinada de móvil y ADSL, obtuvo 3.500 portabilidades netas gracias, en parte, a Amena.

Por otro lado, su marca Simyo logró 5.900 nuevos clientes. A pesar de estos datos, Javier Sanz, de ADSL Zone, ha explicado a Teknautas que "la apuesta de Simyo de regalar los datos en su tarifa estrella es muy arriesgada porque la tendencia de los operadores es cobrar precisamente los datos, y regalar la tarifa de voz". En ese sentido, Sanz ha explicado que "el operador tendrá problemas en un futuro".
Yoigo se desinfla y MásMóvil se pone en rojo
Como viene siendo habitual, los Operadores Móviles Virtuales (OMV) fueron los grandes beneficiados en el cuarto mes del año. Mención especial requiere Jazztel. El operador logró 87.000 nuevas portabilidades, según Sanz, gracias al éxito de su oferta de ADSL y móvil. El último movimiento de la compañía consiste en añadir varios paquetes de televisión que se podrán contratar junto a esta oferta.

Los resultados correspondientes al mes de abril reflejan también que Yoigo obtuvo 4.600 portabilidades. Una cifra muy por debajo de los 30.970 logrados el pasado mes de enero. Por su parte, Ono se embolsó 45.000 y Pepephone 9.000.

Por último, según los datos ofrecidos por ADSL Zone, MásMóvil entró en terreno negativo, según Sanz, por primera vez desde verano de 2011. Meinrad Spenger, CEO del operador, ha reconocido a Teknautas que no esperan unos buenos resultados en este sentido, pero que MásMóvil no depende exclusivamente de las portabilidades. "En abril, seguramente el dato de portabilidades no será muy alto. Nos preocupa captar clientes pero sobre todo fidelizar los que ya tenemos", ha explicado. 

Spenger ha manifestado además su preocupación por "la confusión" que crean estas ofertas convergentes. "Parece que la convergencia ha supuesto a las operadoras que la han llevado a cabo aplicar importantes descuentos en sus tarifas y servicios, pero esto no es siempre cierto. A simple vista, pueden parecer muy económicas pero tienen mucha letra pequeña que va a crear problemas para la mayoría de usuarios".

---------- Post added 07-may-2013 at 19:39 ----------




torrefacto dijo:


> Estoy viendo una jugada suicida pero factible para especular con Bankia el día 28 de este mes, en teoría, con el canje de preferentes, la acción va a caer en picado, casi en torno a 1€ ni que decir que durante esa sesión se puede ganar MUCHISISISISISISISISISIMO dinero, el riesgo es jodidamente muy alto, pero el beneficio también, me gustaría saber la opinión de los demás foreros.



Los partidos de alto voltaje no se deben jugar. Busca en google Adolf Merckle + Porsche.

El mismo sinsentido que llevan aplicando durante unas cuantas sesiones, lo pueden extender más allá del tiempo razonable.


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

Cierre del SP en nuevos maximos. Sell in may...::. Redios me gustaria saber el volumen que han manejado.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Se que llevo cuatro dias y quiza mi opinion no tenga peso, pero si este hilo parecia serio, exactamente solo lo parecia. Tiene un nivel de trolleo a la altura de forocoches. Lo triste es que todos son alter-egos.




En verdad no lleva Ud. cuatro días; lleva quince, atendiendo a su fecha de ingreso.

Sea como fuere, encuentro fascinante que pueda Ud. evaluar, juzgar y condenar en tan sólo quince días, un hilo de la solera del HVEI35, con unos cuantos años de historia a sus espaldas, y un nivel en sus foreros que ya quisieran muchos contertulios en ciertos debates de televisión.

No sé de qué ilustres foros viene Ud., ya que tanto le hemos decepcionado aquí. No obstante lo cual, prestaré atención a sus próximas aportaciones - si las hubiere - porque sin duda han de ser de un nivel apabullante, lo suficientemente altas como para dejarnos a todos los demás al nivel de Reyes del Trono Troll.


edit / pd: FranR... tú y tus teorías conspiranoicas de ataques al foro por parte de los vendedores de crecepelo.... es abrir tú la boca y sugerir el tema, y a renglón seguido tenemos "fiesta"... tú eh que ereh brujah, mi arma


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> En verdad no lleva Ud. cuatro días; lleva quince, atendiendo a su fecha de ingreso.
> 
> Sea como fuere, encuentro fascinante que pueda Ud. evaluar, juzgar y condenar en tan sólo quince días, un hilo de la solera del HVEI35, con unos cuantos años de historia a sus espaldas, y un nivel en sus foreros que ya quisieran muchos contertulios en ciertos debates de televisión.
> 
> ...



No se si tengo una capacidad innata o es un don de dios pero hasta dia de hoy se leer. Me he chapado hilos anteriores con mucha paciencia. Ahora vienes con tu palabreria a quedar por encima, no quiero comenzar mal aqui asi que no voy a decir nada mas.

Espero que mi comentario de los alter-ego no dañe la sensibilidad de alguno, a lo mejor y tengo razon. 

Asi te quedas tranquilo con tu sabiduria no vaya a ser que te haga sudar.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> las noticias siguen al canal, las noticias siguen al canal..........



A mi me parece un gran negocio con muy poca competencia sin embargo como he dicho en alguna ocasion estan muy caros para lo que ganan, ademas la compra que hicieron hace unos meses dejo a la empresa con mas deuda de lo extrictamente optimo a nivel financiero.


----------



## inversobres (7 May 2013)

Y perdon por molestarle señor pollastre, a lo mejor le he herniado las pelotas de tanto reirse. El unico que sabe de todo aqui es ud. por lo que veo.

Un saludo y abrase un poco, no es malo empatizar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2013)

En juego de tronos, habeis leido los libros?.... el tercero por ahora es el mejor con diferencia, espero en la serie sea igual.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Estoy viendo una jugada suicida pero factible para especular con Bankia el día 28 de este mes, en teoría, con el canje de preferentes, la acción va a caer en picado, casi en torno a 1€ ni que decir que durante esa sesión se puede ganar MUCHISISISISISISISISISIMO dinero, el riesgo es jodidamente muy alto, pero el beneficio también, me gustaría saber la opinión de los demás foreros.



Si descubres como meterle cortos avisa,tengo una linea de credito preconcedida de varios digitos y aun no se que hacer con ella


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Y perdon por molestarle señor pollastre, a lo mejor le he herniado las pelotas de tanto reirse. El unico que sabe de todo aqui es ud. por lo que veo.
> 
> Un saludo y abrase un poco, no es malo empatizar.



Tiene usted una forma de hacer amigos como poco curiosa...




inversobres dijo:


> Hombre amigo me conoces muy bien eh???
> 
> Metete la lengua en el culo si no conoces mi opinion. Y a disfrutar de la doble P.
> 
> El nick te hace honor. Hola leticia.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> no quiero comenzar mal aqui asi que no voy a decir nada mas.



No he pretendido ofenderle, Dios me libre; pero si Ud. no "quiere comenzar mal", tal vez debería considerar que si llega Ud. de nuevo a una comunidad y, en sus primeros mensajes, se dedica a llamarla "poco seria" y poco menos que reducto de trolls, tal vez convendrá conmigo en que no es necesario que diga nada más para comenzar mal.

Como ve, es posible expresar ideas sin recurrir al ataque _ad hominem_.


----------



## torrefacto (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si descubres como meterle cortos avisa,tengo una linea de credito preconcedida de varios digitos y aun no se que hacer con ella



Quizás me he explicado mal, quería decir que va a ver un rebote bastante enorme, y la clave es cuando llegue al fondo aprovechar cuando se inicie el rebote y comprar, la duda que tengo en si el volumen de compra/venta es lo suficientemente grande como para venderlas cuando quieras.

Un saludo.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Creo que voy a meter un cortito al SP esta tarde. Pandoro debe estar cansado




No se apalanque usted demasiado que la maquinita de bernie es impredecible.A nivel de per el sp podria llegar a algun punto cercano a los 1650-1700 de forma comparativa con su media historica, yo a partir de ahi ya no apuesto nada pero reconozco que el experimento de bernie es algo inedito en la historia del capitalismo.


----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Quizás me he explicado mal, quería decir que va a ver un rebote bastante enorme, y la clave es cuando llegue al fondo aprovechar cuando se inicie el rebote y comprar, la duda que tengo en si el volumen de compra/venta es lo suficientemente grande como para venderlas cuando quieras.
> 
> Un saludo.



Deje deje y no se meta en experimentos raros...si yo lo que estoy pensando es justamentamente al reves de 6-9 a 0,5 con derivados y con dinero ajeno


----------



## tesorero (7 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> En juego de tronos, habeis leido los libros?.... el tercero por ahora es el mejor con diferencia, espero en la serie sea igual.



El tercero tiene dos partes, se refiere a las dos partes en general o a alguna de las dos en concreto? La primera parte está bien, la segunda...:fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (7 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se apalanque usted demasiado que la maquinita de bernie es impredecible.A nivel de per el sp podria llegar a algun punto cercano a los 1650-1700 de forma comparativa con su media historica, yo a partir de ahi ya no apuesto nada pero reconozco que el experimento de bernie es algo inedito en la historia del capitalismo.



Nada nada, me he quedado fuera.... Pero es que en elgun momento tendrá que corregir y si no lo hace ya, como dice Bertok, la masacre de gacelas será homérica.

Yo sigo con mis coca colas y procter que para llevar la contraria no suben. Eso si me desquito con OHL que lleva la quinta marcha


PD. ¿Cuantos días hace que no tenemos noticias del húngaro? Quince quizás?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2013)




----------



## ponzi (7 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Nada nada, me he quedado fuera.... Pero es que en elgun momento tendrá que corregir y si no lo hace ya, como dice Bertok, la masacre de gacelas será homérica.
> 
> Yo sigo con mis coca colas y procter que para llevar la contraria no suben. Eso si me desquito con OHL que lleva la quinta marcha
> 
> ...



A mi estos niveles ya me empiezan a parecer carillos al menos en usa,no parece una idea muy descabellada la de ponerse corto pero es que la maquinita de bernie da para mucho,puedes tener razon y el mercado llevarte la contraria durante varios meses.A mi procter me parece que empieza a estar algo caro y cocacola a cp puede que tambien aunque a lp no esta a su per mas alto.Hay paises donde aun no saben ni lo que es una cocacola , como cuba...y no creo que esa situacion dure ad-infinitum (KO da dividendos trimestrales)


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Nada nada, me he quedado fuera.... Pero es que en elgun momento tendrá que corregir y si no lo hace ya, como dice Bertok, la masacre de gacelas será homérica.
> 
> Yo sigo con mis coca colas y procter que para llevar la contraria no suben. Eso si me desquito con OHL que lleva la quinta marcha
> 
> ...



Y bien que hace..

Mi pronostico es después de rondar los 1640 (SP) zamparnos un 25% o más de caída en cómodos plazos.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre que nos puede contar del DAX
> 
> tomorrow 8300?




Vaya por delante que proyectar un techo en máximos es muy difícil; proyectarlo a cuatro pasos de perforación de máximos históricos es ya de locos.

Dicho esto (que hay que tener _tela_ de cuidado en esta situación en que estamos) la verdad es que tampoco tengo gran cosa para comentarle... siendo máximos plurianuales, todos los algoritmos van un poco "a trancas y barrancas", prácticamente se opera al día, con los datos de cada mañana.

Lo poco que tenía, o que tengo, es que hoy era "vamosparriba", y que teníamos zona de receso/descanso/retrace en 818x. Ambas proyecciones se han cumplido sin problemas, así que hoy hemos salido bien.

Para el corto plazo, decirle que la proyección de este nuevo swing termina en 835x. Sé que parece mucha tela, 160 puntos más tras máximos históricos, pero es que realmente es lo que tengo: los algos no me dan nada más en medio, es o el 835x, o el 818x de hoy, no tengo nada en medio, el puro vacío.

Esta situación podría cambiar a lo largo de esta semana, conforme vayan analizándose nuevas sesiones. Pero si me pregunta hoy, ahora mismo.... nada hasta el 835x, la verdad.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Nada nada, me he quedado fuera.... Pero es que en elgun momento tendrá que corregir y si no lo hace ya, como dice Bertok, la masacre de gacelas será homérica.
> 
> Yo sigo con mis coca colas y procter que para llevar la contraria no suben. Eso si me desquito con OHL que lleva la quinta marcha
> 
> ...



EL descenso de volumen en la subida da miedito.

Ahí dentro no hay gacelas, sólo hay manos fuertes y cuando intenten salir, no sé como lo podrán hacer. Creo que vamos a ver algo inédito e inolvidable.


----------



## Maravedi (7 May 2013)

Cuanto durara la dronja

Paul Singer: "El cese de impresión de dinero causará una depresión económica instantánea" - elEconomista.es


----------



## tesorero (7 May 2013)

El SP lleva varios días de divergencias precio-RSI en el SP (11 de abril- últimas jornadas de mayo). Pudiera ser que esté echando las últimas bocanadas alcistas antes de relajarse. Así ocurrió con la divergencia que se produjo entre el 14 de marzo y el 11 de abril.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2013)

ola k ase.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Cuanto durara la dronja
> 
> Paul Singer: "El cese de impresión de dinero causará una depresión económica instantánea" - elEconomista.es



Pues yo creo que la droga puede durar siempre, o por lo menos creo que lo van a intentar. Por un lado imprimir todo lo imprimible, por otro controlar el dinero para que no llegue al mundo real creando inflacion. De momento les esta saliendo bien, pero recuerden, esto es terreno inexplorado en las teorias economicas, como algo falle la crisis del 29 va a ser como cuando el jato compra un cotrato del ibex a dos euros y se equivoca.


----------



## tesorero (7 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ola k ase.



buen cierre alcista :baba:


----------



## bertok (8 May 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> buen cierre alcista :baba:



Perfect boobs ::


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues yo creo que la droga puede durar siempre, o por lo menos creo que lo van a intentar. Por un lado imprimir todo lo imprimible, por otro controlar el dinero para que no llegue al mundo real creando inflacion. De momento les esta saliendo bien, pero recuerden, esto es terreno inexplorado en las teorias economicas, como algo falle la crisis del 29 va a ser como cuando el jato compra un cotrato del ibex a dos euros y se equivoca.



Creo que aun pueden alargarlo muchísimo, de hecho si miramos el grafico que colge el otro día, SIEMPRE paran los estímulos cuando la inflacion ya ha empezado, no parece que estemos en ese momento, aunque puede que no falte tanto, de hecho ahora mismo las grandes empresas usanas tienen una liquidez inédita, solo falta que trasladen esa liquidez al mercado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (8 May 2013)

Yo veo mucho guano pero en la zona Euro. :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (8 May 2013)

Os recomiendo este hilo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/420530-last-call-me-al-carajo.html


----------



## tesorero (8 May 2013)

Un offtopic, sobre las bienes embargados por un banco, no sé si BBVA o SAN.
Resulta que cuando se embarga una casa es fácil de tenerla porque soporta pocos gastos, sobre todo en comparación con otro tipo de bienes embargados, en este caso una finca de olivar. Pues eso, uno de estos bancos, es propietario de una finca de olivar y como buen agricultoh, tiene que cuidarla si quiere sacudírsela el día de mañana a un precio razonable. Supongo que hay más casos, pero me ha hecho gracia ver cómo los dueños de hispanistán también labran la tierra y sudarán la gota gorda en verano. Es demasiado soñar ya que tienen las labores subcontratadas pero la ironía de ver a estos grandes haciendo cosas de pequeños me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaanus
> 
> BBVA, Bankia y Santander acuden en auxilio de FCC por falta de liquidez - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Leete hasta los comentarios.



En ello andan. Lo van a hacer por lo civil o por lo criminal. De hecho, creo que en los resultados de hoy, han metido más leña de la necesaria. El CEO sabe que de estos resultados no le pueden responsabilizar. De los del futuro sí así que si se guarda algo .... mejor le irá.

If you wanted like I wanted .....

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 00:40 ----------




torrefacto dijo:


> Estoy viendo una jugada suicida pero factible para especular con Bankia el día 28 de este mes, en teoría, con el canje de preferentes, la acción va a caer en picado, casi en torno a 1€ ni que decir que durante esa sesión se puede ganar MUCHISISISISISISISISISIMO dinero, el riesgo es jodidamente muy alto, pero el beneficio también, me gustaría saber la opinión de los demás foreros.



No hay cojones a ponerse corto porque no hay donde trincar acciones en préstamo.

Lo único ponerse largo y dar la vuelta al chart.::


----------



## tesorero (8 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os recomiendo este hilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/420530-last-call-me-al-carajo.html



Más compañeros que caen. Resurgirán, porque no es el fin del mundo, pero jode ver que cómo uno que tiene capacidad está parado y muchos inútiles (enchufados, empresas públicas con mamandurrias, comegambas, etc) viven a cuerpo de rey por no hacer nada.


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

First Solar Fails to Impress Wall Street (FSLR)


----------



## vmmp29 (8 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar Fails to Impress Wall Street (FSLR)



eso qué es bueno o malo?

por cierto, yalodecíayo que veía una corrección del 10%


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2013)

Telefónica ganó 902 millones en el primer trimestre, el 20,6% más - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica ganó 902 millones en el primer trimestre, el 20,6% más - elEconomista.es



Andaa si ganan dineroHombres de poca fe.Por debajo de 10,50 era una gran compra


----------



## amago45 (8 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica ganó 902 millones en el primer trimestre, el 20,6% más - elEconomista.es



:no: "Los ingresos del operador han caído el 8,8%, hasta 14.141 millones de euros, con deterioros en los mercados europeos, especialmente en España (-16,4%), Reino Unido (-6,6%) y Alemania (-2,3%)..."

:Aplauso: Net financial debt at end of period 51,809 vs. 57.131 March 2012
http://www.telefonica.com/en/shareholders_investors/pdf/rdos13t1-eng.pdf


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Andaa si ganan dineroHombres de poca fe.Por debajo de 10,50 era una gran compra





Pues son malos de narices. Negocio en europa cayendo incluso en uk y alemania asi como en latinoamerica. Salvan los muebles por la via de los extraordinarios al desprovisionar para de telecom. Hasta el mas pimpim puede ver que lo han hecho para poner un titular.

Yo creo que la caida de ingresos es la mayor de la historia reciente.


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> :no: "Los ingresos del operador han caído el 8,8%, hasta 14.141 millones de euros, con deterioros en los mercados europeos, especialmente en España (-16,4%), Reino Unido (-6,6%) y Alemania (-2,3%)..."
> 
> :Aplauso: Net financial debt at end of period 51,809 vs. 57.131 March 2012
> http://www.telefonica.com/en/shareholders_investors/pdf/rdos13t1-eng.pdf



Lo de los ingresos si que es como para tenerlo en cuenta, aun asi el numero de clientes permanece mas o menos estable.Se esta reestructurando el modelo de negocio del sector


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2013)

El numero de clientes de hecho ha crecido un 3%....300 mill de personas es mucho (4% de la poblacion mundial).Eso si en europa deberian reinventar sus tarifas moviles


----------



## fiti73 (8 May 2013)

Arcelor se esta resistiendo,


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , stop loss al cierre por encima de la JBI


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso qué es bueno o malo?
> 
> por cierto, yalodecíayo que veía una corrección del 10%



Jodó ¿Pero en un día?

Otra solar yanky (STP), que si no está en el suelo .... casi a cero.
Y parece que no son malos en lo suyo.

Sunpower arrasa en las pruebas de rendimiento al aire libre de Photon, por delante de las chinas Seraphim y Yingli - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


----------



## Krim (8 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Jodó ¿Pero en un día?
> 
> Otra solar yanky (STP), que si no está en el suelo .... casi a cero.
> Y parece que no son malos en lo suyo.
> ...



¿En serio leyendo eso no te das cuenta de que el periodista no tiene ni idea de lo que está escribiendo?


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

Sugerencia de operativa para hoy:


Se me ha generado un "nivel de descanso" en 826x, que podría ser usado como última meta volante antes del 835x.

Buscaríamos una perforación "caquita diablo", digamos el 815x. Aprovechamos esa price action y entramos largos. Si funciona, objetivo mínimo los máximos intreadiarios de hoy (8220), posible extensión al 826x mencionado antes, donde ya entonces habría que cerrar la operación sí o sí.

Como siempre, ojete-calor y que cada uno actúe según su propio criterio, esto es sólo una propuesta/sugerencia.


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sugerencia de operativa para hoy:
> 
> 
> Se me ha generado un "nivel de descanso" en 826x, que podría ser usado como última meta volante antes del 835x.
> ...



El Lunes el dax tuvo muy poco volumen para la subida, yo pensaba que era humo, y habri cortos en 8150 cuando llego, pero ayer lo subieron con aun con muy poco volumen, lo que me hace suponer que va ha haber una corrección.

Con el volumen del viernes, lunes y martes, ¿pienso que no se puede mantener el canal, sin que se suba más el volumen?

Pero después del escozor de ayer de -22 pipos soy un poco cauto para volver al lado corto.


----------



## ddddd (8 May 2013)

Alpha Natural Resources Announces Public Offering Of $300 Million Convertible Senior Notes

Mala onda la noticia según parece...

Un saludo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sugerencia de operativa para hoy:
> 
> 
> Se me ha generado un "nivel de descanso" en 826x, que podría ser usado como última meta volante antes del 835x.
> ...



Pues vamos a hacerle caso,

Orden en 8155, SL 8125, SP 8260. r/r > de 3, salvo que tenga alguna otra sugerencia de SL (por algún relevante ahí importante).

Thanks master


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

Los cortos en este momento son problemáticos, porque estamos en la base de un canal nuevo que abrieron la semana pasada. Yo no me pondría corto hasta que no viera al dueño de esta configuración renunciar a ella, neutralizando la posición.

Lo cual, a su vez, tampoco es fácil que se produzca a las primeras de cambio, debido al tamaño de la configuración. 

Una perforación al 815x sería una buena oportunidad para tantear la "fuerza de espíritu" de esta mano fuerte, además de una pequeña provocación. El tamaño de su posición sugiere que no es buena cosa tocarle los cojones, pero a veces se da el caso de que van de farol y en cuanto les provocas un poco se asustan y salen corriendo. Imagino que querrán comprobar de qué madera está hecho este tipo, antes de subirse a su carro o no.

Una pérdida seria del 8150-8140 me haría empezar a dudar de mi amigo.



juanfer dijo:


> El Lunes el dax tuvo muy poco volumen para la subida, yo pensaba que era humo, y habri cortos en 8150 cuando llego, pero ayer lo subieron con aun con muy poco volumen, lo que me hace suponer que va ha haber una corrección.
> 
> Con el volumen del viernes, lunes y martes, ¿pienso que no se puede mantener el canal, sin que se suba más el volumen?
> 
> Pero después del escozor de ayer de -22 pipos soy un poco cauto para volver al lado corto.


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2013)

Janus, ¿como ves esto? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...celes-de-hasta-46-paneles-solares-chinos.html


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Ibex cerca del nivel relevante intradiario, el primer touch salvado sin volumen.

Así que los índices los tenemos preparados para hacer un posible recorrido a la baja.

P.D. Víctor he puesto dos gráficos en dos días, a tu salud!!!!

Con cautela señores, con cautela que están preparando el siguiente movimiento a corto de entidad.

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 10:51 ----------

Calentita la cosa...choca con nivel relevante de entrada a canal principal.


Para quien se incorpore.... tendencia a muy muy cp bajista (intradía) a medio ALCISTA.


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex cerca del nivel relevante intradiario, el primer touch salvado sin volumen.
> 
> Así que los índices los tenemos preparados para hacer un posible recorrido a la baja.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que vamos arriba...
Pero servidor mantiene la fe en vuesa merced


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Los cortos en este momento son problemáticos, porque estamos en la base de un canal nuevo que abrieron la semana pasada. Yo no me pondría corto hasta que no viera al dueño de esta configuración renunciar a ella, neutralizando la posición.
> 
> Lo cual, a su vez, tampoco es fácil que se produzca a las primeras de cambio, debido al tamaño de la configuración.
> 
> ...




Me da que el "amigo", o no ha enseñado todo su poderío y no va a poder manterner el canal mucho tiempo, pero bueno no voy a ser yo el que intente desplazarle el canal.

Otra cosas es que se le sumen al carro otro "amigo" que meta mucho volumen, y lo consoliden.

De todas formas creo que en este caso lo mas prudente es esperar mirando el volumen.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

No he visto volumen en el toque al nivel de escapada bajista Sr. Cascooscuro...... el único pero que tengo a mi previsión es lo que comenté ayer: Ya están posicionados al alza.

En el siguiente nivel han frenado cuatro minutos. Sigo sin ver en el intradía ganas de tirar arriba.

Ahora mismo base del CP....si rompemos volvemos al 500


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2013)

para janus

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-10-7-millones-de-euros-primer-trimestre.html


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

Ring!!

- Hola J!!
- Hola Ghkghk. ¿Qué tal todo? Una cosa, ¿sigues jugando a la bolsa? ¿Está subiendo no?
- Sí, sigo invirtiendo. Llevamos unos meses buenos.
- Oye, que tengo un dinero ocioso y estaba pensando en entrar. ¿Qué me aconsejas?
- Bueno, yo ahora estoy básicamente en CAF. Me gusta porque (rellenar con los argumentos coñazo que llevo un mes esgrimiendo). Luego hay otras que me gustan como Bankinter. Amadeus no deja de subir y al fin y al cabo es muy internacional, por lo que la situación española le afecta poco. Ebro Foods como defensiva es una opción, aunque la veo un poco cara. En el foro que frecuento se habla de Gamesa y FCC, aunque son opciones mucho más arriesgadas y te puedes llevar un susto. Conociéndote, no te las recomiendo.
- Vaya, bastantes opciones! Oye, muchas gracias y si hago algo ya te cuento.
- Ok. Un abrazo y nos vemos en la boda del sábado!

Dos días después, el whatsapp:

- Ghkghk!! Oye, que te he hecho caso. He entrado en bolsa. De todas formas, al final no me he decidido por las que tú me dijiste. La verdad es que algunas me sonaban un poco raras jajaja. Al final he comprado _(una cifra enorme) _de Telefónica. Al final, si una empresa va a ganar dinero en el Ibex, es ésta. Gracias por el consejo!!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (8 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ring!!
> 
> - Hola J!!
> - Hola Ghkghk. ¿Qué tal todo? Una cosa, ¿sigues jugando a la bolsa? ¿Está subiendo no?
> ...





Para otra vez ya sabes, nada mas que te pregunten dices:

Compra matildes y santanderes antes de que se agoten.
Y de paso compra Bankias que estan subiendo como la espuma.

Así mira, acabamos primero::


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Para otra vez ya sabes, nada mas que te pregunten dices:
> 
> Compra matildes y santanderes antes de que se agoten.
> Y de paso compra Bankias que estan subiendo como la espuma.
> ...





Me fascina la asociación española de grande=rentable. 

Por supuesto, si no se anuncia en la tele... muy buena inversión no puede ser. Si Grifols, la de los elementos de baño, Amadeus, la de los DVDs de música clásica, CAF, la del café descafeinado, y Técnicas Reunidas, la de los juegos de mesa, no tienen para hacer anuncios... Muy buenas empresas no pueden ser.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Me la voy a comer con papas!!! 

Se está alejando mucho de la base del CP.

Se hace imprescindible la presencia del PATO!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo de los ingresos si que es como para tenerlo en cuenta, aun asi el numero de clientes permanece mas o menos estable.Se esta reestructurando el modelo de negocio del sector



Menos clientes pero con menos ARPU medio.


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me la voy a comer con papas!!!
> 
> Se está alejando mucho de la base del CP.
> 
> Se hace imprescindible la presencia del PATO!!!!!!



Ojete calor sin papeltlading!!

Edito: SL a punto de saltar


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Janus, ¿como ves esto? http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...celes-de-hasta-46-paneles-solares-chinos.html



No es bueno por cual hoy te puedes encontrar con subidas importantes. La bolsa es así, depende del dinero que entra y del dinero que sale. Lo otro son noticias cocinadas que las manos fuertes conocen hace tiempo.

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 11:32 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> para janus
> 
> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...-10-7-millones-de-euros-primer-trimestre.html



Magnífica noticia :: Son peanuts para lo que tiene entre manos Fomento.


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ojete calor sin papeltlading!!
> 
> Edito: SL a punto de saltar





Rápido, póngase cortilargo !! ::

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 11:33 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Me la voy a comer con papas!!!
> 
> Se está alejando mucho de la base del CP.
> 
> Se hace imprescindible la presencia del PATO!!!!!!





Yo le acompaño desde la barrera. No me la estoy comiendo con papas, pero tampoco hemos llegado a mi punto de entrada (815x) así que miedda pa mí de momento.


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me fascina la asociación española de grande=rentable.
> 
> Por supuesto, si no se anuncia en la tele... muy buena inversión no puede ser. Si Grifols, la de los elementos de baño, Amadeus, la de los DVDs de música clásica, CAF, la del café descafeinado, y Técnicas Reunidas, la de los juegos de mesa, no tienen para hacer anuncios... Muy buenas empresas no pueden ser.



Yo eso lo entiendo, pero hay mucha gente que va /vamos a rentabilidad por dividendo.
y por desgracia las que recomiendas no suelen serlo. 
Tampoco es que TEF esté ahora en su mejor momento... en ese sentido hubiera preferido otras.
CAF me gusta también pude entrar en 260 ya un me tienta, pero es que en mi caso llevo DIA en este tipo de valores y ahora me toca entrar en una de fuerte dividendo.


----------



## Krim (8 May 2013)

¿Es que el Jato no te ha enseñado nada? ¡¡Aquí se aguantan 200 pipos sin riesgo!!


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Cuatro puntos más y me deja sin las ganancias fáciles de la primera entrada


::


GOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Rápido, póngase cortilargo !! ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 11:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya voy cortilargo hace tiempo 

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 11:36 ----------

que bajes coñooo!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo eso lo entiendo, pero hay mucha gente que va /vamos a rentabilidad por dividendo.
> y por desgracia las que recomiendas no suelen serlo.
> Tampoco es que TEF esté ahora en su mejor momento... en ese sentido hubiera preferido otras.
> CAF me gusta también pude entrar en 260 ya un me tienta, pero es que en mi caso llevo DIA en este tipo de valores y ahora me toca entrar en una de fuerte dividendo.




Ojo, no digo que sea malo ir a la rentabilidad por dividendo (no hay estrategias buenas o malas, sino formas de llevarla a cabo). Pero mucha gente no entra pensando en el dividendo (siendo así, sería más lógico BME que TEF), sino que si es grande y, sobretodo, conocida... Ha de ser mejor. 

Si les pones una pistola a la cabeza a un español para que invierta, el 99% cogerá Sacyr antes que Berkshire porque de Sacyr ha visto algún cartel por ahí.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Se ha girado en el 562 (c) aquí si empieza a ponerse la cosa ARCISTA


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Es que el Jato no te ha enseñado nada? ¡¡Aquí se aguantan 200 pipos sin riesgo!!


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> *Rápido, póngase cortilargo* !! ::
> 
> Yo le acompaño desde la barrera. No me la estoy comiendo con papas, pero tampoco hemos llegado a mi punto de entrada (815x) así que miedda pa mí de momento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me la voy a comer con papas!!!
> 
> Se está alejando mucho de la base del CP.
> 
> Se hace imprescindible la presencia del PATO!!!!!!



via Imgflip GIF Maker


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ojo, no digo que sea malo ir a la rentabilidad por dividendo (no hay estrategias buenas o malas, sino formas de llevarla a cabo). Pero mucha gente no entra pensando en el dividendo (siendo así, sería más lógico BME que TEF), sino que si es grande y, sobretodo, conocida... Ha de ser mejor.
> 
> Si les pones una pistola a la cabeza a un español para que invierta, el 99% cogerá Sacyr antes que Berkshire porque de Sacyr ha visto algún cartel por ahí.



Si, de hecho yo llevo en BME casi la mitad de mi cartera bastante bien comprada, y es verdad que a poca gente que se la recomiendas a un precio entra, siendo de las empresas mas estables en cuanto a cotización y dividendo, tienen grabado a fuego Telefonica u otras similares.
Yo ahora estoy barajando la próxima entrada, y ando muy tentado con SAN, pero es que el tema de que tiene miles de millones de acciones me echa para atras.
Esperaremos al próximo bajón a ver que tal.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Vilmente sodomizados, pero con ganas de más: Saldo nulo= 3 horas perdidas.


VOLVEREMOS!!!!!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> via Imgflip GIF Maker



Salto el SL. 10 gintonics menos a precio de Barcelona.:abajo:


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿En serio leyendo eso no te das cuenta de que el periodista no tiene ni idea de lo que está escribiendo?



¿Periodista?
Ahí cuelgan las empresas (Y su asociación) sus notas de prensa. De vez en cuando sale algo curioso, pero sin más pretenciones que eso.

Janus seguro que tienenmás información sobre la situación financiera de ésta y el trasfondo (Como el caso de los aranceles, es cuanto menos curioso que pongan a Uropa como el mayor consumidor de panales chinos ¿ahora precisamente? )


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

Producción industrial Alemana (Mensualmente)	1,2%

El DAX vamos al infinito y más alla.


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo eso lo entiendo, pero hay mucha gente que va /vamos a rentabilidad por dividendo.
> y por desgracia las que recomiendas no suelen serlo.
> Tampoco es que TEF esté ahora en su mejor momento... en ese sentido hubiera preferido otras.
> CAF me gusta también pude entrar en 260 ya un me tienta, pero es que en mi caso llevo DIA en este tipo de valores y ahora me toca entrar en una de fuerte dividendo.



Ojo con los altos dividendos, igual que los reparten, los eliminan (directamente o diluyendo el valor con "pago en acciones")
Lo único bueno que los veo es (mientras dure) la exención fiscal de los mil quinentos primeros euros (1.500).
Pero pueden traducirse en minusvalías.


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

Maese como estaba eso en el 826X preparamos cortos.


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ojo con los altos dividendos, igual que los reparten, los eliminan (directamente o diluyendo el valor con "pago en acciones")
> Lo único bueno que los veo es (mientras dure) la exención fiscal de los mil primeros euros.
> Pero pueden traducirse en minusvalías.




Correcto. Simplemente una aclaración por si alguien nos lee: son 1.500.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Por mi parte me la juego en nivel escapatoria alcista!!!

Si entra bien, y si no cerramos día.


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por mi parte me la juego en nivel escapatoria alcista!!!
> 
> Si entra bien, y si no cerramos día.



¿vas a probar largos ahora?


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

Me estan ustedes mareando hoy!


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Maese como estaba eso en el 826X preparamos cortos.



Se puede intentar... hemos rebasado todos los relevantes intradia, y sólo queda el 826x y el fin de fiesta en 835x. 

De todas formas, habría que hacerlo como los puercoespines (esto es, con mucho cuidado) porque están absolutamente enloquecidos, los volúmenes a largo son como para tenerles respeto, incluso cuando ya llevamos varios días en clara sobrecompra.

Por mi parte, yo me retiro por hoy. Muchas gracias por asistir a un nuevo episodio de "Manolete, de qué te sirve predecir el movimiento del precio, si luego no te metes". Con un mínimo intra 15 puntos por encima de mi ventana de entrada, hoy me he quedado sin operación y con 0€.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿vas a probar largos ahora?



Cortos...en cuanto vuelva a romper abajo el 582 (c)


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Se puede intentar... hemos rebasado todos los relevantes intradia, y sólo queda el 826x y el fin de fiesta en 835x.
> 
> De todas formas, habría que hacerlo como los puercoespines (esto es, con mucho cuidado) porque están absolutamente enloquecidos, los volúmenes a largo son como para tenerles respeto, incluso cuando ya llevamos varios días en clara sobrecompra.
> 
> Por mi parte, yo me retiro por hoy. Muchas gracias por asistir a un nuevo episodio de "Manolete, de qué te sirve predecir el movimiento del precio, si luego no te metes". Con un mínimo intra 15 puntos por encima de mi ventana de entrada, hoy me he quedado sin operación y con 0€.



A veces es mejor acabar con 0€ que con perdidas que ademas de afectar el patrimonio, afecta a la moral y al estado de ánimo.


----------



## Topongo (8 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ojo con los altos dividendos, igual que los reparten, los eliminan (directamente o diluyendo el valor con "pago en acciones")
> Lo único bueno que los veo es (mientras dure) la exención fiscal de los mil quinentos primeros euros (1.500).
> Pero pueden traducirse en minusvalías.



Hombre calro, como ha pasado con telefónica,FCC,acerlor.... pero esa eliminación de dividendos lo que hace es "en teoría" aumentar el valor de la acción, y si la empresa está bien gestionada.
El tema es que esté respaldada, BME por ejemplo no puede hacer otra cosa que dar dividendo, que narices mas va a hacer, eso o aumentar valor con alguna compra, es una tragaperras, además opable.
Empresas que llevan años dando buen dividendo como IBE,SAN,BBVA... si las llevas de hace años tu me drirás en cuanto tienes el "precio de adquisición" si descuentas dividendos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 May 2013)

y el coste de oportunidad, no lo tienes en cuenta????


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Vamos

Short
SL 15

Objetivo 1 +20 
Objetivo 2 +50


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

Enga tiráos el rollo y comprad mis SAN a 5,642....

5,641....ienso:

Edito: No hay nada como pedir....ya han volado.


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y el coste de oportunidad, no lo tienes en cuenta????



Entre preferentes, subordinadas, sellos, vivienda, rumasas, árboles de esos, inversiones en fotovoltaica, fondos más malos que Barragán el lateral derecho del Valencia... El no haber perdido dinero en este lustro en España ya es un "anti-coste de oportunidad"...


----------



## mataresfacil (8 May 2013)

Una opinion desinteresada, no estoy dentro y casi me alegro.

Lo que esta ocurriendo no tiene logica, la crisis no ha pasado, los problemas son cada vez mayores y las empresas tienen problemas muy serios.

Los subidones constantes se deben a las inyecciones de los bancos centrales que al final se estan convirtiendo en una manera de recuperar posiciones a empresas que son cadaveres ambulantes, telefonica un ejemplo, y que solamente maquillan una realidad innegable, que el consumo en occidente se esta parando y que Chinos e Indios no parecen preparados a coger el relevo como se queria.

Maximo tras maximo solo puede terminar en desastre, si lo pensais la situacion se parece mucho a la euforia que se vivio en verano de 1929 cuando el dow batio todos los recorts despues de una subida imparable de años. Los stock se acumulan exactamente igual que hace 80 años y la subida se debe mas a una cuestion sicologica que logica.

Terminara igual, la cuestion es cuando se parara y se dara la vuelta, cuando, dentro de un mes?, un año? mañana? 

Tengan cuidado ahi fuera porque cuando ocurra no van a dejar que nadie se salga facilmente.


----------



## grillo35 (8 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una opinion desinteresada, no estoy dentro y casi me alegro.
> 
> Lo que esta ocurriendo no tiene logica, la crisis no ha pasado, los problemas son cada vez mayores y las empresas tienen problemas muy serios.
> 
> ...




Solo nos salvara del gran ostion (que no de la ostia) que las valoraciones por fundamentales de momento no esten carisimas...8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una opinion desinteresada, no estoy dentro y casi me alegro.
> 
> Lo que esta ocurriendo no tiene logica, la crisis no ha pasado, los problemas son cada vez mayores y las empresas tienen problemas muy serios.
> 
> ...




Creo que coincidimos todos en el análisis. Pero claro, ese "mañana, un mes, un año"... es mucho tiempo de espera para muchos de nosotros. Si podemos, cabalgaremos la subida lo máximo posible, y surfearemos la bajada. ¡Si aquí le pegamos a todo!


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Nada, cuando no es el día no hay que insistir.

A pasear y a las 2 volveremos a la carga.


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Nada, cuando no es el día no hay que insistir.
> 
> A pasear y a las 2 volveremos a la carga.



Esperemos que no vengan los gringos alcistas sino ya será el remate final.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 May 2013)

Pues yo me acabo de pillar un ETF inverso del IBEX. Tengo margencillo. Si superamos lo 8750 largo. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Esperemos que no vengan los gringos alcistas sino ya será el remate final.



Espero el giro en el sp a corto en los 1625... por eso volveré a las 14 horas a la carga.


----------



## jayco (8 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de pillar un ETF inverso del IBEX. Tengo margencillo. Si superamos lo 8750 largo.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuidado con algunos ETF inversos que he visto por ahi, que mueven muy poco volumen y luego te quedas pillado.


----------



## ponzi (8 May 2013)

Porque sera que no me sorprende

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=420810

[YOUTUBE]1II9qUNdKhU[/YOUTUBE]

Con esto me despido por una temporada, aunque algun dia os lea voy a estar bastante ocupado hasta finales de mes como poco.


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Cuidado con algunos ETF inversos que he visto por ahi, que mueven muy poco volumen y luego te quedas pillado.



Por ejemplo el del Bankinter??ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> A veces es mejor acabar con 0€ que con perdidas que ademas de afectar el patrimonio, afecta a la moral y al estado de ánimo.



No le diga eso, que con lo poco que curra el tío encima va usted y le da excusitas para irse al bar..... :no: ::


----------



## jayco (8 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por ejemplo el del Bankinter??ienso:



Creo que vi uno de Lyxor, pero movía tan poco que ni lo toque.


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Periodista?
> Ahí cuelgan las empresas (Y su asociación) sus notas de prensa. De vez en cuando sale algo curioso, pero sin más pretenciones que eso.
> 
> Janus seguro que tienenmás información sobre la situación financiera de ésta y el trasfondo (Como el caso de los aranceles, es cuanto menos curioso que pongan a Uropa como el mayor consumidor de panales chinos ¿ahora precisamente? )



Las empresas solares chinas están todas, TODAS, sostenidas por la demanda de negocio originado allí así como por la financiación interpuesta a través de empresas chinas con carácter público o semipúblico.

¿y qué coño tiene que ver eso con que suba o baje en bolsa?.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con esto me despido por una temporada, aunque algun dia os lea voy a estar bastante ocupado hasta finales de mes como poco.



Bueno, ustec se lo pierde. le echaremos de menos.
Que le vaya bonito.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 May 2013)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
emilia attias - Buscar con Google


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No le diga eso, que con lo poco que curra el tío encima va usted y le da excusitas para irse al bar..... :no: ::




No le cabe ná a Ud., DONetti.... ::

Sepa Ud., para su mejor ilustración y aumento de su limitada concupiscencia, que la noble caza del leoncio es un deporte muy TÉCNICO, que requiere paciencia, disciplina y tecnología húngara a partes iguales. 

Cuando la presa - swing mañanero - se escapa, Ud. nunca debe perseguirla alocadamente. Nunca. Ya volverá... siempre vuelven


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No le cabe ná a Ud., DONetti.... ::
> 
> Sepa Ud., para su mejor ilustración y aumento de su limitada concupiscencia, que la noble caza del leoncio es un deporte muy TÉCNICO, que requiere paciencia, disciplina y tecnología húngara a partes iguales.
> 
> Cuando la presa - swing mañanero - se escapa, Ud. nunca debe perseguirla alocadamente. Nunca. Ya volverá... siempre vuelven



la noble caza del leoncio= pelotazo matutino, no?
swing mañanero= carajillo de las 9 a.m. verdad?



Buon pranzo a tutti!


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entre preferentes, subordinadas, sellos, vivienda, rumasas, árboles de esos, inversiones en fotovoltaica, fondos más malos que Barragán el lateral derecho del Valencia... El no haber perdido dinero en este lustro en España ya es un "anti-coste de oportunidad"...



Ya te digo, no haber perdido es ganar.


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> emilia attias - Buscar con Google




No me gusta su nombre. Nomelafo.


----------



## Lechu (8 May 2013)

Este hilo tiene que tener cinco estrellas


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

ANDALEEEE!!!!

De nuevo en faena.... a ver que se está cociendo.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 May 2013)

Topetazos contra el 8.600 no?


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

No h dicho nada,pero en liquidez me hallo despues de casi un año...


Esperando recorte para subirme otra vez ya veremos donde:cook:

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 14:57 ----------




lechu dijo:


> Este hilo tiene que tener cinco estrellas




Faiestaas coño!!


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

Vean qué pedazo de oportunidad de spread se puede hacer entre el SAN (long) y el BBVA (short).

Este es el chart de los últimos dos años, el de los últimos 5 años es muy similar. No se había visto tal divergencia en el precio entre BBVA y SAN. 








Esto va de ser transparente:

*Largo en SAN en 5,61. Corto en BBVA en 7,48.*


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean qué pedazo de oportunidad de spread se puede hacer entre el SAN (long) y el BBVA (short).
> 
> Este es el chart de los últimos dos años, el de los últimos 5 años es muy similar. No se había visto tal divergencia en el precio entre BBVA y SAN.



SAN tiene un "poblema", la divergencia será mayor (pienso) ienso:

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 15:00 ----------

Por cierto...cae ya MARDITO!!!!

P.D. Mantengo táctica de esta mañana. Mismos puntos de acceso-salida.


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> SAN tiene un "poblema", la divergencia será mayor (pienso) ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 15:00 ----------
> 
> Por cierto...cae ya MARDITO!!!!




Solo un problema??:Baile:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Solo un problema??:Baile:




Si pero muy gordo 








---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 15:08 ----------

El jato ha vuelto a aguantar unos ligerillos pips en contra, como es natural durante el rato que ha estado en esta situación no aparece.... es como si pandoro se lo hubiera comido.


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean qué pedazo de oportunidad de spread se puede hacer entre el SAN (long) y el BBVA (short).
> 
> Este es el chart de los últimos dos años, el de los últimos 5 años es muy similar. No se había visto tal divergencia en el precio entre BBVA y SAN.
> 
> ...



Desde mi humilde conosimiento Sr. Janus, le informo que hoy SAN da dividendo (como muy bien usted ya sabra). Espero que este "affair" no afecte su jran estrategia.:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ANDALEEEE!!!!
> 
> De nuevo en faena.... a ver que se está cociendo.



Yo, la vín que caló en graná ::


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> SAN tiene un "poblema", la divergencia será mayor (pienso) ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 15:00 ----------
> 
> ...





Puede ser perfectamente como dices ya que es imposible cogerla en el giro exacto. Pero es cierto que están separadas más de un 20% y eso no ha ocurrido en los últimos 5 años. Si está bien equilibrado el short (misma apuesta en ambos sentidos), la convergencia a la media generaría un reward al 10% neto del spread completo.

Es un poco la historia que le pasó a LTCM, si continua separándose llegará un momento en el que el margin call obligará a deshacer la posición. Si no es así, se ganará una pasta gansa.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Es tremendo lo de hoy, apenas dejan operar.

Ultima entrada al menos han dejado colocar SP. +15 que vuelven a dejarme a 0

Preparamos próxima carga, con cuidado de la cercanía de apertura yankie.


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Desde mi humilde conosimiento Sr. Janus, le informo que hoy SAN da dividendo (como muy bien usted ya sabra). Espero que este "affair" no afecte su jran estrategia.:



Esta usted seguro de tal informacion sobre el dividendo??

Link??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

Como continuación del hecho relevante comunicado el pasado 18 de junio (número de 
registro 167397), en el que se informaba de la decisión del Consejo de Administración 
de Banco Santander de aplicar el programa “Santander Dividendo Elección” en la fecha 
en que tradicionalmente se abona el dividendo complementario (abril / mayo 2013), se 
comunica el calendario previsto para la aplicación del referido programa1
: 
 10 de abril de 2013. Comunicación del número de derechos necesarios para 
recibir una acción y del precio definitivo del compromiso de compra de derechos. 
 11 de abril de 2013 (23:59 horas CET). Fecha de referencia (record date) para la 
asignación de derechos. 
 12 de abril de 2013. Comienzo del período de negociación de derechos. La acción 
Santander cotiza “ex-cupón”. 
 *22 de abril de 2013*. Fin del plazo para solicitar retribución en efectivo (venta de 
derechos a Grupo Santander). 
 *26 de abril de 2013*. Fin del período de negociación de derechos. Adquisición por 
Grupo Santander de derechos de asignación gratuita. 
 *2 de mayo de 2013*. Pago de efectivo a accionistas que hayan solicitado 
retribución en efectivo. 
* 8 de mayo de 2013*. Inicio de la contratación ordinaria de las nuevas acciones en 
las bolsas españolas, sujeto a la obtención de las correspondientes 
autorizaciones. Los accionistas que han solicitado acciones reciben sus acciones 
nuevas.


----------



## HisHoliness (8 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Desde mi humilde conosimiento Sr. Janus, le informo que hoy SAN da dividendo (como muy bien usted ya sabra). Espero que este "affair" no afecte su jran estrategia.:



El dividendo ya lo dieron hace unos dias, en scrip (al menos el mio creo...)


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta usted seguro de tal informacion sobre el dividendo??
> 
> Link??



Ecotrader : Calendario - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

Arcelor no está atacando la resistencia y está retrocediendo. El estocástico sigue siendo alcista al igual que el MACD.


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

Ojo, es que no es lo mismo "da dividendo" que "inicio de contratacion ordinaria de nuevas acciones".

Lo que entiendo es que a partir de hoy cotizan las nuevas acciones, los llamados papelitos....pero dar dividendo, lo que se dice dar dividendo en castellano lo dio en su momento, hace unas semanas....que fue cuando se pudieron vender los derechos o suscribir las acciones, y que es lo que afectó a la cotización.

Lo de hoy dudo que le haya afectado en algo.

Opino.


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

Cómo les cuesta entrar a ganar dinero importante ......

En fin, ...... ya le contaré el cierre del spread y nos hacemos unas ..... pero cada uno la suya.


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, es que no es lo mismo "da dividendo" que "inicio de contratacion ordinaria de nuevas acciones".
> 
> Lo que entiendo es que a partir de hoy cotizan las nuevas acciones, los llamados papelitos....pero dar dividendo, lo que se dice dar dividendo en castellano lo dio en su momento, hace unas semanas....que fue cuando se pudieron vender los derechos o suscribir las acciones, y que es lo que afectó a la cotización.
> 
> ...



Se lo cuento al cierre, que es cuando IGMarkets suma/resta los dividendos aplicados a mi mermada cuenta


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se lo cuento al cierre, que es cuando IGMarkets suma/resta los dividendos aplicados a mi mermada cuenta




Eso es por los cfd's??

Si tuvieras acciones podrias haberlos vendido antes, los derechos me refiero.....o haber pedido efectivo.

Si le sirve de consuelo, mis dividendos fueron integros para reparar el coche


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se lo cuento al cierre, que es cuando IGMarkets suma/resta los dividendos aplicados a mi mermada cuenta



Aquí no es dividendo que se descuente, son acciones emitidas entiendo.


----------



## Cascooscuro (8 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí no es dividendo que se descuente, son acciones emitidas entiendo.



Yo no tladeo con acciones sino con Indices...por eso les digo que al cierre les cuento si veo algun movimiento en mi cuenta. Porque ya sea de una forma o de otra, si afectan se vera reflejado.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> emilia attias - Buscar con Google




devorameeeeeeeeee


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos
> 
> Short
> SL 15
> ...




Again a partir de ya.... orden colocada. A ver si entra.


:: De momento como que no entra ...


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si pero muy gordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El jato dijo que su sl estaba en la gran bajista creo que era 8563,5. Debe estar fuera.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El jato dijo que su sl estaba en la gran bajista creo que era 8563,5. Debe estar fuera.



Si vuelve a caer, dirá que lo había quitado 

Cosas del papertrading.... :XX:


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

Corto ibex 8600c sl de 50pipos


----------



## Namreir (8 May 2013)

Pasaba por aqui y lo suelto: Veo el IBEX por encima de los 10.000, quizas, incluso, por encima de los 11.000.


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Pasaba por aqui y lo suelto: Veo el IBEX por encima de los 10.000, quizas, incluso, por encima de los 11.000.



Luego soy yo el troll eh??

Ahora vais y lo cascais adoradores del forero MVV. Manda cojones.

Un saludo y a vigilar las yinglis.

Janus de momento marchan rojas, veremos si no les afecta en exceso las mamandurrias europeas.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 May 2013)

Comprad ahora... que luego no podréis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

Me siento otra persona.....

A votar que es miércoles!!!!

Sentimiento de Mercado


Miren los resultados...Pandoro se está tocando!


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Luego soy yo el troll eh??
> 
> Ahora vais y lo cascais adoradores del forero MVV. Manda cojones.
> 
> ...



Esto es como un buen polvo, con calentamiento y que dure. Aguantaré la divergencia que se produce porque lo importante es que está más del 20% separado cuando la constante es estar a la par aproximadamente (no en precio pero si en el montante).


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 May 2013)

attention!!! Walter disparada. :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es como un buen polvo, con calentamiento y que dure. Aguantaré la divergencia que se produce porque lo importante es que está más del 20% separado cuando la constante es estar a la par aproximadamente (no en precio pero si en el montante).



Gracias maestro. Se que sigues de cerca a las solares y yo le sigo de cerca a ud. si no le parece mal, me interesan los comentarios que pones acerca de ellas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 May 2013)

Es que meten la directa y no te dejan luego entrar las condenadas. AMD igual.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

veamos si el ibex cierra por encima de la jran bajista 

pensando un poco MV a encontrado la trampa , si cerramos por encima de la jran bajista , entonces mañana tendremos gap al alza , subidon y toque a la jran alcista perdida , viernes bajadon y lunes gap a la baja ienso:

pero primero el cierre :no:

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 16:29 ----------

8580 cerramos cortos y abrimos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veamos si el ibex cierra por encima de la jran bajista
> 
> pensando un poco MV a encontrado la trampa , si cerramos por encima de la jran bajista , entonces mañana tendremos gap al alza , subidon y toque a la jran alcista perdida , viernes bajadon y lunes gap a la baja ienso:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso:


A sus pies.... gracias por abrir largos. A sus pies maestro. ::

Una cosita: ¿Subimos bajando o bajamos subiendo?


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2013)

El gato a cerrado los (c)ortos? mierda corred sell, sell 
Buenas plusvis le debo, gracias mv


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2013)

Verde es la esperanza de un nuevo comienzo, donde un pais antaño imperio ahora emerge de nuevo.

PEPON ES MI PASTOR.

Los americanos hasta el viernes no subiran con fuerza, lastima.

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 16:38 ----------




FranR dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> A sus pies.... gracias por abrir largos. A sus pies maestro. ::
> ...



A los pies de su señora. 

MV es muy jrande, le nombrare empleado del mes. Se ha ganado la extra de navidad.


----------



## sinnombrex (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veamos si el ibex cierra por encima de la jran bajista
> 
> pensando un poco MV a encontrado la trampa , si cerramos por encima de la jran bajista , entonces mañana tendremos gap al alza , subidon y toque a la jran alcista perdida , viernes bajadon y lunes gap a la baja ienso:
> 
> ...



Mañana abro cortos


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Mañana abro cortos



Mañana volverá a abrir cortos, ya que cerraremos por debajo de la JBI (que no se que leche es)

No deje para mañana lo que pueda hacer hoy


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> A sus pies.... gracias por abrir largos. A sus pies maestro. ::
> ...



el papertradel no sube ni baja  

rota la jran bajista , hasta el mas bearish debe cargar largos :no:

pero cuidado , el eurostoxx tiene una resistencia muy fuelte en 2800 , MV aun cargara un ultimo corto si tenemos gap al alza mañana , huelo la tipica trampa en isla y el causante seria la jran alcista perdida ienso:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> *Mañana volverá a abrir cortos*, ya que cerraremos por debajo de la JBI (que no se que leche es)
> 
> No deje para mañana lo que pueda hacer hoy





muertoviviente dijo:


> el papertradel no sube ni baja
> 
> rota la jran bajista , hasta el mas bearish debe cargar largos :no:
> 
> pero cuidado , el eurostoxx tiene una resistencia muy fuelte en 2800 , *MV aun cargara un ultimo corto *si tenemos gap al alza mañana , huelo la tipica trampa en isla y el causante seria la jran alcista perdida ienso:



¿Lo vé señor sinnombrex?

Estrategía cortilarga, tirando más para el corti que el largo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2013)

Jran Bajista Inexistente creo.
Me tiene loco el algortimo de ejecucion, y eso que es solo lo contrario de lo que dice, creo que esta a comision con el broker.

Hablando de bolsa: El sp500 esta en PER 15¿?, con un repunte de beneficios llegamos a los 4.000 puntos si la importante plaza financiera interplanetar ibex35 sube por encima de los 15.000 puntos.


----------



## Krim (8 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> attention!!! Walter disparada. :rolleye:



No sé, no sé...yo veo las primeras velas del 2 de Mayo (TF=30m), y pienso que hay una posibilidad de pegarse una ostia sideral...parece que debería superar esos niveles para dar confianza.

Venga, 18,48. Si es que eres un bocas, Krim XD.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2013)

La unica pena de volver a los 10.000 puntos sera la vuelta de Robotic Stadistics con su mapa cartografico.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La unica pena de volver a los 10.000 puntos sera la vuelta de Robotic Stadistics con su mapa cartografico.



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Que arte tiene usted!!!

El día que todo estallará con un ibex en 17 miles pepelu, será cuando tengamos una conjunción jato-borne de borne- y Rbotic.

Por cierto Borne de Born aunque se disfrace, no pasa desapercibido, todo el mundo sabe que es Matt Damon 

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 16:52 ----------








Todavía aparece ese gráfico cuando metes en google images Rbotic.

Majestuoso!!!


----------



## sr.anus (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Que arte tiene usted!!!
> 
> ...




Localizado en dias de bolsa, un trollaso con estilo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Que arte tiene usted!!!
> 
> ...



Respect for the Robotic Statistics.

Yo desde ese dia busco fractales por los picos de europa ::


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Respect for the Robotic Statistics.
> 
> Yo desde ese dia busco fractales por los picos de europa ::



Mire algo tiene en común con nuestro trollcat... el nuestro siempre anda por los Cerros de Úbeda







Que grandes tardes nos dieron estos dos diestros tan ilustres!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

el macaco borracho representando a burbubolsa fue graciosisimo 

bueno al lio , antes de ver los 9400 de MV hay una ultima jran resistencia y es la jran alcista perdida y la parte alta del lateral en el eurostoxx 2800 , ahi es probable que tengan ya preparada la trampa .

por otro lado recordar que la jran alcista perdida da mucho juego en cuanto a cierres mensuales , MV ve si o si un gap al alza que sera parte de una trampa o del rally hasta los 9400 y entonces actuara la jran alcista perdida que cobrara caro un cierre por encima , vamos en caso de que no se produzca la trampa MV ve un gap al alza , rally hasta los 9400 y rally bajista para cerrar el gap abierto ienso:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el macaco borracho representando a burbubolsa fue graciosisimo
> 
> bueno al lio , *antes de ver los 9400 de MV* hay una ultima jran resistencia y es la jran alcista perdida y la parte alta del lateral en el eurostoxx 2800 , ahi es probable que tengan ya preparada la trampa .
> 
> por otro lado recordar que la jran alcista perdida da mucho juego en cuanto a cierres mensuales , MV ve si o si un gap al alza que sera parte de una trampa o del rally hasta los 9400 y entonces actuara la jran alcista perdida que cobrara caro un cierre por encima , vamos en caso de que no se produzca la trampa MV ve un gap al alza , rally hasta los 9400 y rally bajista para cerrar el gap abierto ienso:




8: Ahora son suyos machote!!! No recuerda lo que decía de los 9400 hace unos días :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 17:08 ----------

Maese...anda por ahí?

Pocas jornadas como las de hoy he visto. Todos los niveles tocados con sus respectivas pausas.... y todo para hacer 
1 Entrada Buena
2 Entradas malas (ambas en 8.582)
1 Entrada abierta, con alta probabilidad de reward en escapada alcista 8.606 

Como diría el doctor Iglesias Puga Rrrrraro Rrrrrraro


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2013)

Pues ya están a tiro los 1640


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

es que ustec es raro de cojones señor flanderERRE ienso:


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Corto ibex 8600c sl de 50pipos



Baje sl a punto de entrada y ha saltado. Todo el dia para 0 euros.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 May 2013)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el macaco borracho representando a burbubolsa fue graciosisimo
> 
> bueno al lio , antes de ver los 9400 de MV hay una ultima jran resistencia y es la jran alcista perdida y la parte alta del lateral en el eurostoxx 2800 , ahi es probable que tengan ya preparada la trampa .
> 
> por otro lado recordar que la jran alcista perdida da mucho juego en cuanto a cierres mensuales , MV ve si o si un gap al alza que sera parte de una trampa o del rally hasta los 9400 y entonces actuara la jran alcista perdida que cobrara caro un cierre por encima , vamos en caso de que no se produzca la trampa MV ve un gap al alza , rally hasta los 9400 y rally bajista para cerrar el gap abierto ienso:



MV te aprecio y te digo que ya te has quedado sin posibles escenarios, ahora ya solo puedes escribir criticas del norkys.

Bajadas brutales, subidas brutales, laterales alcistas, laterales bajistas, laterales cansinos, islas, gaps, cierres de gaps, trampas. Sea lo que sea lo que pase acertaras, puedes estar tranquilo.

8:


----------



## boquiman (8 May 2013)

¿Es normal que el VIX esté en verde?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues ya están a tiro los 1640



1680 sera el maximo :no:

juanfer servidor a perdido lo ganado el dia que hablo drogui ::


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1680 sera el maximo :no:
> 
> juanfer servidor a perdido lo ganado el dia que hablo drogui ::



El jueves de draghi acabe escocido, ayer también y hoy he dejado pasar las plusvis.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

aun queda la jran alcista perdida y tiene toda la pinta de ser mortal :no:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Cualquiera se queda abierto para mañana. Estoy seguro que pasará lo que dice MV, pero es que no me atrevo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 May 2013)

Joer, me acuerdo cuando el SP estaba intentando alcanzar los 1000 puntos, que pensábamos no podrá y volverá a caer...:rolleye: 

Que puta mierda de los cortos de los c******es !!!! ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8: Ahora son suyos machote!!! No recuerda lo que decía de los 9400 hace unos días :XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 17:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Los 9400 eran del jato, claramente...

Esto... ¿tiene la propiedad intelectual de su blog? Porque en una de estas se lo apropia cierto jato que yo me se...


----------



## Abner (8 May 2013)

Yo estoy que no me entero. El 8600 como dije lo llevaba como nivel desde el jueves pasado. Y si mi teoría de conteo de saldo, es correcta, (y yo creo que debe ser cuasi-válida, porque el cálculo de niveles me sale correcto y muchas veces coincido con FranR, de lo que entiendo que identifico bien los posicionamientos leoncios) es que los leoncios están con cortos hasta las cejas. 

Lo cual no me cuadra por lo que están comentando Pollastre y FranR. Vamos, haciendo caso al histórico desde el 1 de febrero, deberíamos ver un brrrruutal rally bajista..

Mi no entender ::´´(


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun queda la jran alcista perdida y tiene toda la pinta de ser mortal :no:



Y cual es la gran alcista?


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo estoy que no me entero. El 8600 como dije lo llevaba como nivel desde el jueves pasado. Y si mi teoría de conteo de saldo, es correcta, (y yo creo que debe ser cuasi-válida, porque el cálculo de niveles me sale correcto y muchas veces coincido con FranR, de lo que entiendo que identifico bien los posicionamientos leoncios) es que los leoncios están con cortos hasta las cejas.
> 
> Lo cual no me cuadra por lo que están comentando Pollastre y FranR. Vamos, haciendo caso al histórico desde el 1 de febrero, deberíamos ver un brrrruutal rally bajista..
> 
> Mi no entender ::´´(




Puedo equivocarme, pero la configuración puesta en marcha ayer, es alcista. Veremos estos dos días que nos dicen.

P.D. A su favor puedo decir que la estrategia a seguir en una configuración de este tipo era una barrida fuerte hoy, que excepto el rojillo de la mañana no ha sido tal.

Lo dicho, el tiempo da y quita razones y de los errores tenemos que aprender (espero no equivocarme en este caso)


----------



## juanfer (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cualquiera se queda abierto para mañana. Estoy seguro que pasará lo que dice MV, pero es que no me atrevo.



Ni de coña quedarse abierto.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

llamale 8600 o llamale jran bajista , tambien parte alta de un lateral bajista , la cuestion es que la zona es importante y su rotura provocara un rally alcista o tal vez una trampa donde quedaran atrapados todos los que esten convencidisimos del rally alcista ienso:


lo importante son las dos siguientes sesiones , el gap al alza para mañana dalo por seguro , si esto es una trampa entonces el viernes sera rojisimo y el lunes gap a la baja :no:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llamale 8600 o llamale jran bajista , tambien parte alta de un lateral bajista , la cuestion es que la zona es importante y su rotura *provocara un rally alcista o tal vez una trampa donde quedaran atrapados todos los que esten convencidisimos del rally alcista *ienso:
> 
> 
> lo importante son las dos siguientes sesiones , *el gap al alza para mañana dalo por seguro *, si esto es una trampa entonces el viernes sera rojisimo y el lunes gap a la baja :no:



ienso:ienso:ienso:


Umm interesante variación de la teoría cortilarga...o baja o sube. ) :XX::XX:


----------



## boquiman (8 May 2013)

No sé por qué me da que los usanos están esperando que cerremos para liar alguna... (en rojo)

El VIX subiendo 1,5% ahora mismo


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Señores me piro unos días!!! Trataré de dejar los niveles en el blog


No sean malos con el Jato


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Y cual es la gran alcista?





su importancia radica en los cierres mensuales , aunque bien podria ser la tumba de los alcistas :no:


----------



## amago45 (8 May 2013)

¿Cuánto vale Alex Ferguson (Manchester United) en Bolsa?


----------



## Abner (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Puedo equivocarme, pero la configuración puesta en marcha ayer, es alcista. Veremos estos dos días que nos dicen.
> 
> P.D. A su favor puedo decir que la estrategia a seguir en una configuración de este tipo era una barrida fuerte hoy, que excepto el rojillo de la mañana no ha sido tal.
> 
> Lo dicho, el tiempo da y quita razones y de los errores tenemos que aprender (espero no equivocarme en este caso)



Me fío más de su criterio. Al fin y al cabo, soy un novato en esto y mi sistema es un proyecto en ciernes que no sé si acabará con bien. 

Ahora que como se produzca el bruuutallll rally bajista, me meo de gusto. Eso sí, me pillará fuera. Cualquiera se mete tal y como está ahora el patio. 


Por cierto, para el que páginas atrás decía de meterse en ETF's. Los de Lyxor efectivamente son ridículos en liquidez (el bitcoin tiene seguro más ticks que esas mierdas), en ING sólo tienen uno del BBVA para posis alcistas, que es lo más potable, aún así no sirve para operar salvo que sea en rangos muy amplios de movimiento, y hay que acortar las plusvas no sea que no puedas cerrar la posición en el punto más alto. 

Jato, póngase largo que va a haber un brrrrruutal rally alcista. A ver si los leoncios lo tiran y me dan por buena la lectura de posis leoncias.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

ahi lo teneis


----------



## ave phoenix (8 May 2013)

A ver si AMD puede con los 3.70 ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi lo teneis



Namásquidisi????

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/17e2b981-0944-4dfa-a3a3-d5d61970582d/05.08.2013-18.05.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/17e2b981-0944-4dfa-a3a3-d5d61970582d/05.08.2013-18.05.png" width="656" height="494" border="0" /></a>


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

Esta claro que mañana se sube. 

Razonamiento muy simple: no puede haber alguien taaaaaan gafe cómo para ponerse corto en 8350.....aguantar más de 200 puntos en contra, cerrar los cortos, abrir los largos y justo que empiece a caer el ibex... Me niego a creer que estemos ante alguien tan cenizo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta claro que mañana se sube.
> 
> Razonamiento muy simple: no puede haber alguien taaaaaan gafe cómo para ponerse corto en 8350.....aguantar más de 200 puntos en contra, cerrar los cortos, abrir los largos y justo que empiece a caer el ibex... Me niego a creer que estemos ante alguien tan cenizo.



cosas veredes amigo paulistano , cosas veredes :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (8 May 2013)

VIX+ProShares+SP en verde. Por algún sitio romperá a ponerse bajista. Con la que se lleva, puede ser perfectamente el SP.

El suelo / soporte del ProShares está en 9,73 + un poquillo de margen.

Se puede abrir un largo ahí con un r/r bueno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/4e7e7871-c6cc-43a1-8f45-5ea8902102e1/05.08.2013-19.34.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/4e7e7871-c6cc-43a1-8f45-5ea8902102e1/05.08.2013-19.34.png" width="1366" height="600" border="0" /></a>


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2013)

1630. Estos trepan niveles como maquinas. Impresionante musculo de los yankis, y el VIX en positivo.

Carpatos ha colgado los aviones. Esto esta al punto.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Que te den por el culo, gato peruano de mierda.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 May 2013)

Uy, Tenemos los hermanos mala sombra de cuerpo presente

Bueno tambien podrían ser los hermanos Dalton de Lucky Luc


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Que te follen a ti también, que parece que te hace falta.



Ajetreo dijo:


> Uy, Tenemos los hermanos mala sombra de cuerpo presente
> 
> Bueno tambien podrían ser los hermanos Dalton de Lucky Luc


----------



## vmmp29 (8 May 2013)

hay mami que viene el negro, hay que viene el negro.........

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 20:45 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Que te follen a ti también, que parece que te hace falta.




eres un maleducado, nadie se ha metido contigo


----------



## HisHoliness (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Que te follen a ti también, que parece que te hace falta.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Se ha metido conmigo llamándome malasombra, y tú también al apoyarla, idiota.



vmmp29 dijo:


> hay mami que viene el negro, hay que viene el negro.........
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 20:45 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Se ha metido conmigo llamándome malasombra, y tú también al apoyarla, idiota.



Jo, otro que ha palmado pasta en la bolsa, lo siento, mis condolencias.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Esta debe ser la configuración esa del pollo pollastre.


----------



## tarrito (8 May 2013)

jojojojo otro afectado por el "efecto all bran"

a ver Trollobolsa! además de zamparte el paquete de golpe, tienes que añadir agua o algún líquido para que la cosa transite de forma normal ... si no aquello hace "bola" y se postea con un humor "diferente" :XX:

ya me cuenta cómo acaba lo suyo


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Más gráficos. Para saber cómo acaba esto necesito algo más que los deltas de mierda, porque sin los campos de exchange origen, exchange destino y flag open/close liquidity, así no se ve nada.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 May 2013)

Jajajajaj....

Siga siga:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## mataresfacil (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Más gráficos. Para saber cómo acaba esto necesito algo más que los deltas de mierda, porque sin los campos de exchange origen, exchange destino y flag open/close liquidity, así no se ve nada.



Yo creo que eres analista de algun banco y quieres el trabajo de gratis.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Puedo matar por esos datos. Son los que permiten reconstruir órdenes en los macropaquetes originales. Los paquetones de 400 que se ven en la gráfica están para se vean, porque si quieren pueden fragmentarlos en 400 órdenes de a 1, incrementando la liquidez y disminuyendo la visibilidad.



mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo creo que eres analista de algun banco y quieres el trabajo de gratis.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una opinion desinteresada, no estoy dentro y casi me alegro.
> 
> Lo que esta ocurriendo no tiene logica, la crisis no ha pasado, los problemas son cada vez mayores y las empresas tienen problemas muy serios.
> 
> ...



Es una verguenza que nadie te te un puto thanks.

Están todos largos y rajao diciendo no se qué de que vamos de puta madre.

Los listos están vendiendo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Tú eres el más tonto de los tontos, aparte de un trol de aupa.



bertok dijo:


> Es una verguenza que nadie te te un puto thanks.
> 
> Están todos largos y rajao diciendo no se qué de que vamos de puta madre.
> 
> Los listos están vendiendo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (8 May 2013)

Nos vamos a 9400 de Franr antes de guanear Bertok, que no te enteras.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

Y los vagos en liquideh ::

(BB deja de dar la brasa ya anda)


----------



## mataresfacil (8 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Nos vamos a 9400 de Franr antes de guanear Bertok, que no te enteras.



Demasiado facil, yo creo que no los toca, es mas, creo que se dara la vuelta en un soporte raro, 8700 u 8800, para pillar a la gente con el pie cambiado.


----------



## J-Z (8 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> su importancia radica en los cierres mensuales , aunque bien podria ser la tumba de los alcistas :no:



Tu SL está por los 9000 entonces, eres un genio del pauper trading ::

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 21:29 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Demasiado facil, yo creo que no los toca, es mas, creo que se dara la vuelta en un soporte raro, 8700 u 8800, para pillar a la gente con el pie cambiado.



Se viene pepón mira los yankis, la prima en mínimos, aparte estamos en un canal bajista que acaba de romper al alza, pillamos distancia del canal y tachán +9400 :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Nos vamos a 9400 de Franr antes de guanear Bertok, que no te enteras.



Disculpe, si no se tocan son de MV que ya ha dicho claramente que es su nivel a tocar 

Si lo hace pediré mis derechos de autor

Las reclamaciones al JATO ::


----------



## bertok (8 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Nos vamos a 9400 de Franr antes de guanear Bertok, que no te enteras.






Cuidado porque la efervescencia no presagia nada bueno.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Toma brasa. La sesión de la formación del suelo.







Adviértase el paquete de 295, for your eyes only.

¿Y qué es ese crosshairs rojo a las 9:59? Un paquete de venta de 100 justos y exactos, eyes only, en un tramo minutario de saldo neto BASTANTE positivo.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y los vagos en liquideh ::
> 
> (BB deja de dar la brasa ya anda)


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

A mi que el gato se sume a la fiesta del 9400 me ha dejado mal cuerpo.

Ya sabemos que el tío no da ni una.


----------



## paulistano (8 May 2013)

joder pepón que cansino....

y justo voy y vendo hoy:ouch:


----------



## Krim (8 May 2013)

¿Alguien puede preguntarle a AMD si el término "corregir" le suena de algo?


----------



## J-Z (8 May 2013)

Pues ahora he leido las paginas de atras y concuerdo con el jato, eso no puede ser buena señal, no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Toma brasa. La sesión de la formación del suelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da cosilla decírtelo... no se ve ninguno de los gráficos que has colgado :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

¿Cómo que no se ve? No puede ser. Yo ahora paso de ponerme a remendar links.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me da cosilla decírtelo... no se ve ninguno de los gráficos que has colgado :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

Venga ya onvre, ¿ya le has dado los plastidecores al mono o que?







Si no explicas lo que pones.... :no:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Lo pongo para que chinchéis y rabiéis. Ya está, explicado.

Yo, por supuesto, tengo una versión navegable, y con todos los datos de cada tick por nodo temporal. Si lo pongo aquí es porque ya estoy trabajando el nuevo enlace de datos, que me provea no solo delta, sino también liquidity flags y exchanges origen y destino, para así recomponer los paquetes fragmentados. Es diferente un delta -1 del cierre de un largo al -1 de la apertura de un corto.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga ya onvre, ¿ya le has dado los plastidecores al mono o que?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (8 May 2013)

Impresionante rayajo del VIX, se mete a rojo. El cierre va a ser peponico perdido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Lo pongo para que chinchéis y rabiéis. Ya está, explicado.


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga ya onvre, ¿ya le has dado los plastidecores al mono o que?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tas dado cuenta que para hacer eso hay que estar mu loco :cook:

Fíjate que hace una línea y le da un tabardillo y empieza a garabatear con saña, supongo que le viene a la mente el maese :


----------



## hombre-mosca (8 May 2013)

Inserto un grafico que encuentro interesante al estilo jato:







Niveles = gaps
Circulos = el centro son los toques a la Jran alcista
Radio del circulo = amplitud de la primera correccion tras el toque.

Toca correccion pequeña por toque a la Jran alcista.

Cada vez esta costando mas repartir "los papelitos", se ve claramente como se extienden cada vez mas en el tiempo.
Los leoncios se van de cada nivel a 0 (cero) llevando siempre lo mismo en la mochila.

Pregunta abierta y trivial: que pasara si en el nuevo nivel que han abierto rompen uno de los gaps por agotamiento de entrada de corderitos, en un systema piramidal basado en niveles????


----------



## FranR (8 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Inserto un grafico que encuentro interesante al estilo jato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahora mismo el primer efecto óptico eran un par de tetas, cuando sea capaz de sacar esa imagen de mi mente trataré de analizarlo.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Para el trol del flanele seguro que esto también es un garabato.







Pero claro, como ni explica ni detalla de donde se saca las líneas locas esas que canta, pues yo seguiré pensando que se las chivan desde el Centro de Estudios del BBBA.

---------- Post added 08-may-2013 at 22:03 ----------










FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo el primer efecto óptico eran un par de tetas, cuando sea capaz de sacar esa imagen de mi mente trataré de analizarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo el primer efecto óptico eran un par de tetas, cuando sea capaz de sacar esa imagen de mi mente trataré de analizarlo.



Tu ereh un pervertio, a mi me ha venido esto....







Ahora leo el post :rolleye:


----------



## Abner (8 May 2013)

Para mañana hay un nivel muy tímido en el 8625(f) Pero con poquísimo volumen. Yo sigo con la mosca detrás de la oreja, porque la sesión de hoy también ha sido de saldo muy negativo. 

FranR, si trabaja con los futuros del Ibex, ¿podría decirme qué opina que es la posi de las 12:41:00?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 May 2013)

el peponeo no cesa , las proximas dos sesiones son cruciales para el devenir de las bolsas :bla:

la trampa alcista es muy probable , de no producirse nos vemos en los 12k para fin de año :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Vete a tomar vientos con tus bandas de bollinger.



muertoviviente dijo:


> el peponeo no cesa , las proximas dos sesiones son cruciales para el devenir de las bolsas :bla:
> 
> la trampa alcista es muy probable , de no producirse nos vemos en los 12k para fin de año :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Maese...anda por ahí?
> 
> Pocas jornadas como las de hoy he visto. Todos los niveles tocados con sus respectivas pausas.... y todo para hacer
> 1 Entrada Buena
> ...




Ando, FranR... pero en casa ya desde este medio día, así que no tengo en la mano nada de cómo ha ido la tarde.

De todas formas te comento un poco... por lo que hemos pasado esta mañana... y siempre trasponiendo un poco entre tus datos (IBX) y los míos (FDAX).

Para mí y en mi opinión, el tema de los cortos estaba totalmente descartado hoy. El que creó canal la semana pasada no es un andova cualquiera, es para tenerle un poco de respeto. En este sentido el 826x estaba cantado.... y ahora mismo, hace 15 minutos, se ha tocado por fin.

Lo que yo veo como interesante es qué van a hacer con el resto del canal (835x). El 826x era fácil, pero entre mañana y el Viernes viene lo bueno. Es momento de estar muy atento a los algos, porque aquí las líneas no sirven.

En un aspecto puramente cuantitativo, podría comentar que el tamaño de la configuración actual podría perfectamente dar para los famosos 100 puntos más de marras. Liar la que ha liado esa mesa de operaciones para "sólo" 100 y poco puntos, me parece poco.

Por otro lado, no podemos obviar la - casi obscena - sobrecompra en la que estamos ya metidos desde hace dos semanas completas. Los indicadores clásicos AT no valen ni para limpiarse con ellos (RSI, sobrecompra, etc. ) pero _algún día_, eventualmente, tendrán que tener razón. 

Esto es algo (sobrecompra) que pende como una espada de damocles en la fase final de esta subida, pero quiero insistir: frente a las líneas y a los colores, la platita (el volumen) manda. Y mientras siga entrando platita, vive Dios que los canales seguirán siendo alcistas, e in crescendo. 

En mi operativa, hace ya cosa de una semana que no miro siquiera el precio, y me guío únicamente por los algos. Para qué, da igual. Esta subida no respeta precios, ni hostias. Es simplemente que cuando una mesa grande se desespera o se aburre, tiene que hacer dinero de alguna manera, y eso incluye jugársela y asumir algunos riesgos más. Antes había muchos gacelos, pero ahora cada vez quedan menos. Menos volumen retail, más hambre para los institucionales. 

Si la liquidez sigue en caída libre y los retail siguen catalogados como especie en peligro de extinción, cada vez veremos configuraciones más exóticas desde el punto de vista de la ortodoxia, me temo.


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Este blog es mejor que el del flanele.

The World Complex: multistability


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

FDAX hoy, precisión 10s por nodo:


----------



## tarrito (8 May 2013)

enlaza fotos cual mono borracho ... oh wait! ::

:XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Cómeme el rabo, anda, que no tiene pelo.



Monlovi dijo:


> enlaza fotos cual mono borracho ... oh wait! ::
> 
> :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> FDAX hoy, precisión 10s por nodo:



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/f4e74ca3-6040-436f-a1b6-b02fc8b27816/05.08.2013-22.40.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/f4e74ca3-6040-436f-a1b6-b02fc8b27816/05.08.2013-22.40.png" width="247" height="346" border="0" /></a>


No es tan difícil poner el link bien....


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Pero si se ve perfecto. Eres tú, que tienes el parental control activado. Te he pillado, eres del opus.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/f4e74ca3-6040-436f-a1b6-b02fc8b27816/05.08.2013-22.40.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/f4e74ca3-6040-436f-a1b6-b02fc8b27816/05.08.2013-22.40.png" width="247" height="346" border="0" /></a>
> 
> 
> No es tan difícil poner el link bien....


----------



## tarrito (8 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cómeme el rabo, anda, que no tiene pelo.



eh eh eeeeeeeeh !!!

me refería al Don )

3er "insulto" gratuito :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Que te jodan. Sigue quejándote, que me gustan gritonas.



Monlovi dijo:


> eh eh eeeeeeeeh !!!
> 
> me refería al Don )
> 
> 3er "insulto" gratuito :XX:


----------



## tarrito (8 May 2013)

es usted muy divertido ... pero siento dejarle, he encontrado nuevo capítulo de mi serie favorita "avaliable" 

de paso me pongo al día con el Triviados ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> eh eh eeeeeeeeh !!!
> 
> me refería al Don )
> 
> 3er "insulto" gratuito :XX:



Tarjeta Roja!!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (8 May 2013)

Con buenas vibraciones y 
Con la mona que lleva el mono.:baba:


----------



## tarrito (8 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> vamos, vamos, rompamos estas malas vibraciones



:ouch: 

solucionamos lo del Sr Ponzi y ahora nos toca el tema fotos :XX:


----------



## egarenc (8 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> solucionamos lo del Sr Ponzi y ahora nos toca el tema fotos :XX:



joder con el p**o gif, que no se incorpora como imagen? que desastre, que parezco un flanders

lástima, para un culo que pongo, va y no se ve.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> solucionamos lo del Sr Ponzi y ahora nos toca el tema fotos :XX:



Yo ya no puedo soportarlo más, no puedo. Le cedo el mando en ese frente. :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (8 May 2013)

Pero si era una respuesta para flanele! no puede responder? tiene pollas en la boca? pollos?


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Ahora que como se produzca el bruuutallll rally bajista, me meo de gusto.




Sr. Abner, qué quiere que le diga... si el Mercado confirma la proyección de giro que ha elaborado su sistema, pues qué menos que se marcase Ud. una HJD como poco...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 May 2013)

Pasaba a saludar, veo que están entretenidos con la familia ::


----------



## Abner (9 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Abner, qué quiere que le diga... si el Mercado confirma la proyección de giro que ha elaborado su sistema, pues qué menos que se marcase Ud. una HJD como poco...



hjd??? lo quéeeee?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (9 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ando, FranR... pero en casa ya desde este medio día, así que no tengo en la mano nada de cómo ha ido la tarde.
> 
> De todas formas te comento un poco... por lo que hemos pasado esta mañana... y siempre trasponiendo un poco entre tus datos (IBX) y los míos (FDAX).
> 
> ...



Algo inventarán para que vuelvan los retails...piense usted que los leones tienen que comer y comerse entre ellos, pues solo bocaditos pequeños y que no duelan mucho.


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

Yo tengo dos grandes SP preparados para ponerlos bajistas en cuando haya señal bajista. Caídos los 25, en 40 tiene que pararse. No se trata de ponerse bajista si llega ahí pero sí a partir de ese momento poner el timeframe de horas y al primer velón rojo .... machete.


----------



## atman (9 May 2013)

Enas noches, queridos... entro para acontecerles que resulta que cuando el Marianín dice que esto va parriba... hay gente que se lo cree o viceversa, que será más probable. La industria de la moda parece haber decidido que ya hemos tocado fondo. Cuando comencé a ver las presentaciones para el próximo otoño ya me pareció que algo había cambiado. Ahora puedo decir que es así. El "discurso" parte del argumento del "ea, ea, ya pasó, ves, no ha sido para tanto" y luego se divide en dos enfoques: "Don´t worry be happy" (bastante desenfadado, mucho empuje pero sin renunciar a los comodines y al fondo de armario) y "The New Normal" (más sobrio, presuntamente innovador, etc, etc.). Si me preguntan a mí, yo lo veo todo bastante decadente, pero bueno...

y hay ciertos... no sé si llamarlos rumores... no son rumores son ciertas impresiones de que en Chez Ortega están perdiendo el toque y no están sabiendo leer el mercado como hasta ahora. En fín, nada trágico ¿eh? A corto plazo ni se notará en las ventas, aunque tal vez sí en los resultados. Pero parece que la industria ha terminado de ahogar el talento.

Eso sí, como el Don acierte y sean los demás los que se equivoquen... madre del amor hermoso!!

A corto plazo, están intentando entrar en India con Massimo Dutti, si esta vez consiguen las licencias puede ser una buena noticias que tire del valor hacia arriba. Saben lo gracioso? En India esa linea se interpreta como de lujo...!!! ¿que serán Armani, Zegna, Ovadia, Kenzo, Tom Ford, Givenchi, etc...? Lo jodido es que ese posicionamiento les está funcionando en esos mercados... no ´se tal vez ese sea el problema? 

En fín, que vayan saliendo de las de las trincheras que traigo calcetines fluo y bufandas metalizadas para tod@s. (yuju)


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

buenos dias gaceleridos 

entro y veo al hilo del ibex en segunda pagina , me estais obligando a ser malo :no:


----------



## FranR (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llamale 8600 o llamale jran bajista , tambien parte alta de un lateral bajista , la cuestion es que la zona es importante y su rotura provocara un rally alcista o tal vez una trampa donde quedaran atrapados todos los que esten convencidisimos del rally alcista ienso:
> 
> 
> lo importante son las dos siguientes sesiones , * el gap al alza para mañana dalo por seguro * , si esto es una trampa entonces el viernes sera rojisimo y el lunes gap a la baja :no:





Bien gatencio!!!! A sus pies


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias gaceleridos
> 
> entro y veo al hilo del ibex en segunda pagina , me estais obligando a ser malo :no:



El gap alcista pronosticado ayer parece que se hace esperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

Producción industrial España -0,6% frente a -5,5% esperado :Aplauso:

siendo sinceros fallo lo del gap al alza , pero nos queda el consuelo que sin ser sinceros si que tenemos dicho gap ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

jojojo, uno que se toma en serio al trolero del pollastre... insúltale, que le gusta



Abner dijo:


> hjd??? lo quéeeee?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2





---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 09:16 ----------


----------



## Cascooscuro (9 May 2013)

Perdonen mi desconosimiento pero...quien es el mono borracho que va insultando como si repartiera flyers? Algun viejo conosido?


----------



## gamba (9 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Perdonen mi desconosimiento pero...quien es el mono borracho que va insultando como si repartiera flyers? Algun viejo conosido?



Es el _resident troll_ de la temporada primavera-verano. Tiene una especial querencia por Hungria.


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> hjd??? lo quéeeee?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2




Hombreeee.... como que lo qué ! ... Pues una *H*ungarian *J*oyful *D*ance, cohone !! :XX::XX::XX:








Es como celebrarlo con el Gangnam Style, pero más de aquí, de Europa ::::::


----------



## LCIRPM (9 May 2013)

¿Espe, Güert, Rajoi .... Muriño?

¿O se refiere al del hilo?


----------



## Roninn (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siendo sinceros fallo lo del gap al alza , pero nos queda el consuelo que sin ser sinceros si que tenemos dicho gap ienso:



Bravo!

Poeta!

Neruda bursatil!


----------



## locojaen (9 May 2013)

Me bajo del sabadell, recojo mi 3% como buen catalán y a buscar otra entrada...

Tercer día tocando el techo del canal bajista, coincide con el 61,8% fibo... no lo he visto claro...
como novato que soy, ahora romperá hacia arriba y tendré un error nuevo a analizar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Producción industrial España -0,6% frente a -5,5% esperado :Aplauso:
> 
> siendo sinceros fallo lo del gap al alza , pero nos queda el consuelo que sin ser sinceros si que tenemos dicho gap ienso:




Me ha costado releerlo 3 veces para pillarlo  





Usted es un crack o está muy mal.....:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Producción industrial España -0,6% frente a -5,5% esperado :Aplauso:
> 
> *siendo sinceros fallo lo del gap al alza , pero nos queda el consuelo que sin ser sinceros si que tenemos dicho gap ienso:*




Quien no vea a este tío como un jodido genio, que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 May 2013)

Y Arcelor despues del despioje de ayer sigue emburriando contra los 9,80 que parece que se le resisten.

Esto es muy raroraroraro
:fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (9 May 2013)

El dato de producción industrial, coñas aparte, es mucho mejor (o sea, menos horrible) de lo esperado no?.


----------



## paulistano (9 May 2013)

Va a tener razón pepitoria y algo pasa con san..... Lo que le cuesta bajar....


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Producción industrial España -0,6% frente a -5,5% esperado :Aplauso:
> 
> siendo sinceros fallo lo del gap al alza , pero nos queda el consuelo que sin ser sinceros si que tenemos dicho gap ienso:



¿Tu eres el jato de Rajoy o como va esto? Madera de político tienes macho... :Aplauso::Aplauso::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 May 2013)

Buenos no peponicos y verdes dias,

dios bendiga america que nos sacara del rojo apestoso.

MV te has ganado un ovillo de lana nuevo.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

Es un puto gilipollas que probablemente le dé a la ayahuasca. Hay que ser tonto para no verlo.



ghkghk dijo:


> Quien no vea a este tío como un jodido genio, que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Es un puto gilipollas que probablemente le dé a la ayahuasca. Hay que ser tonto para no verlo.




¿Podría hacerme un resumen de cuáles son a su juicio los foreros interesantes? Ya no digo de este hilo, sino del foro en general.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

Nadie. Es todo farsa.



ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Podría hacerme un resumen de cuáles son a su juicio los foreros interesantes? Ya no digo de este hilo, sino del foro en general.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Producción industrial España -0,6% frente a -5,5% esperado :Aplauso:
> 
> *siendo sinceros fallo lo del gap al alza , pero nos queda el consuelo que sin ser sinceros si que tenemos dicho gap ienso:*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


>



Buen aporte.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

Uno que se pone largo, que ya han soltado los toros.







Sí, son -1350 contratos de saldo, que el pollo trabaja menos que la chaqueta de un guardia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Nadie. Es todo farsa.



Señor Burbubolsa, sea sincero y diga que alguna cosa ha aprendido en este u otros hilos del foro. Algo bueno habra digo yo. Yo sin ir mas lejos hoy he aprendido algo con el blog que has puesto antes.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

Y así se va generando el grafo.







---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 10:40 ----------

Si no hubiera aprendido nada, no estaría compartiendo mis grafos. Pero es todo cebo con anzuelo. No me creo nada del sistema del FranR, por ejemplo, es todo pantomima nivelada.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Burbubolsa, sea sincero y diga que alguna cosa ha aprendido en este u otros hilos del foro. Algo bueno habra digo yo. Yo sin ir mas lejos hoy he aprendido algo con el blog que has puesto antes.





---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 10:42 ----------

FDAX 8244 es un buen punto de salida. Adiós.

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 10:49 ----------

El blog ese es la hostia, pero como lo lleva un frackeador canadiense, culebra para muchos de por aquí. Yo me introduje en esos temas con la Dinámica de Sistemas de Javier Aracil, una versión castiza. La Complexity Theory y los Phase Space son el filo cortante, el cutting edge. El blogero en cuestión es un gold bug, como todo lector de zero clue, pero acertó bien el declive del oro en 2011.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (9 May 2013)

Parece que SanGanchao en la puzolana de los 8600, como se vuelva verde otra vez esto va a parecer el día de la marmota.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

Con nodos de 30 segundos se ven mejor los agotamientos.







---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 11:45 ----------

Qué bueno, el puto gato peruano me ha denunciado. Te voy a follar, puto gato peruano de mierda hijo de puta.


----------



## paulistano (9 May 2013)

Jo jo jo.... Este hilo no tiene precio....


----------



## Cascooscuro (9 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Con nodos de 30 segundos se ven mejor los agotamientos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoyga...aqui todos odiamos al jato...pero no hace falta insultar tanto...esta vd mal follao?


----------



## LOLO08 (9 May 2013)

Iniciado por LOLO08 ( en abril..)

""Despues del velón verde del viernes en DIA, apuesto que esta si es la buena a poco que acompañe el mercado para reconquistar los 6e...

Y si no... juro me cambio el avatar por una en bobbs""

Lo prometido es deuda.

Pd-. entro en Mts busado los 10.5e.
Pd2. perdon por subir el hilo de abril.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 May 2013)

Ya solo con que no sea español, se lo merece todo. No hay mayor fracaso que la OEI.



Cascooscuro dijo:


> hoyga...aqui todos odiamos al jato...pero no hace falta insultar tanto...esta vd mal follao?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 May 2013)

Mucho ha durado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/421230-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html

Pues tiene razón...

_burbubolsa, piensa seriamente sobre tu comportamiento, quizás deberías dar un giro en tu vida e intentar ser una buena persona._


----------



## Krim (9 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Iniciado por LOLO08 ( en abril..)
> 
> ""Despues del velón verde del viernes en DIA, apuesto que esta si es la buena a poco que acompañe el mercado para reconquistar los 6e...
> 
> ...



No te entiendo. ¿No ha reconquistado los 6€ acaso? Sinceramente, ¡si lo que querías era una excusa para poner una en boobs de avatar, no te hacía falta!


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucho ha durado...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/421230-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> ...




Calópez se ha equivocado de chino en el avatar...


----------



## LOLO08 (9 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No te entiendo. ¿No ha reconquistado los 6€ acaso? Sinceramente, ¡si lo que querías era una excusa para poner una en boobs de avatar, no te hacía falta!



Coñe... me debí explicar mal. Que si reconquistaba los 6e. me ponía de avatar a Heide en boobs...jjjjjii


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 May 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fc87c89e-a071-4c3d-b38d-34958ad515b8/05.09.2013-12.14.46.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fc87c89e-a071-4c3d-b38d-34958ad515b8/05.09.2013-12.14.46.png" width="800" height="256" border="0" /></a>


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2013)

¿Qué pasó?

¿Se nos ha ido el Burbie?

¿Lo habéis echado?

Malvados...


----------



## juanfer (9 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó?
> 
> ¿Se nos ha ido el Burbie?
> 
> ...



Don Pollastre bordo el nivel ayer, los 826X.

Creo que Burbubolsa han sido descortés en sus post.


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Don Pollastre bordo el nivel ayer, los 826X.
> 
> Creo que Burbubolsa han sido descortés en sus post.




En realidad, "descortés" es un eufemismo, supongo...


----------



## juanfer (9 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad, "descortés" es un eufemismo, supongo...



Claro, es por no hablar claro.


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2013)

Estoy flipando con esta gente.... capaces serán los tíos de hacer lo que yo creo que están preparando desde hace tres días.... y es volar por los aires el 826x y enfilar para los 8500, con posible extensión al 8550 (este último, probabilidades bajas todavía).


Hay una tercera opción, que es pequeño susto y perforación del 826x pero sin rebasar el 8K3. Pero sería un poco desilusionante.... mejor alguna de las dos primeras opciones: sería _tan_ bonito que troleasen la sobrecompra que los analistos llevan dos semanas ya anunciando y les metieran 250 puntos arriba... ::


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mucho ha durado...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/421230-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> ...



Menudo esquizofrénico jojojojojojo,


----------



## tarrito (9 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Menudo esquizofrénico jojojojojojo,



lastimica de animalico

anoche me sirvió como excusa...

Contraria:
Mooooonnn !!! baja yaaaa, que he encontrado una peli muy chula en la tv

Mon:
Esperaaaaaaa!!! que estamos trolleando a un mono borracho en la internek 

Contraria:
Queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :: ... que bajes yaaaaaaaaa 

Mon: ... :fiufiu:


edito: los flims suelen ser comedias románticas y de amol :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> lastimica de animalico
> 
> anoche me sirvió como excusa...
> 
> ...





En mi caso me las definen en casa como "de buen corazón". Vemos los desinformativos. 

- El mundo está fatal. Vamos a buscar una de esas "de buen corazón".

JLO y el Mathew McConaughey ese deben tener un corazón de ballena, porque andan siempre metidos en todos los fregados.


----------



## tarrito (9 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso me las definen en casa como "de buen corazón". Vemos los desinformativos.
> 
> - El mundo está fatal. Vamos a buscar una de esas "de buen corazón".
> 
> JLO y el Mathew McConaughey ese deben tener un corazón de ballena, porque andan siempre metidos en todos los fregados.



qué falta de conosimiento ... :no:

las güenas-güenas son *CUALQUIERA* de Sandra Bullock o Jennifer Aniston

y como haya alguna boda de por medio, ya es néctar supremo

supongo que por su experiencia ya sabrá que la primera boda suele ser fallida y que el amor (el verdadero) surge con ese amigo de la infancia o compañero de trabajo tímido pero simpático ... que va de tapadillo a esa primera boda 

:XX: 

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 13:38 ----------

http://www.m2film.dk/fleggaard/trailer2.swf

nada más quidisir


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué falta de conosimiento ... :no:
> 
> las güenas-güenas son *CUALQUIERA* de Sandra Bullock o Jennifer Aniston
> 
> y como haya alguna boda de por medio, ya es néctar supremo



Ni con tus ojos, tu sofá chaiselon y tu tele de plasma de 42.....


----------



## juanfer (9 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy flipando con esta gente.... capaces serán los tíos de hacer lo que yo creo que están preparando desde hace tres días.... y es volar por los aires el 826x y enfilar para los 8500, con posible extensión al 8550 (este último, probabilidades bajas todavía).
> 
> 
> Hay una tercera opción, que es pequeño susto y perforación del 826x pero sin rebasar el 8K3. Pero sería un poco desilusionante.... mejor alguna de las dos primeras opciones: sería _tan_ bonito que troleasen la sobrecompra que los analistos llevan dos semanas ya anunciando y les metieran 250 puntos arriba... ::



Yo sigo creyendo que vamos a tener una corrección de 200 pipos antes de la subida.

Hoja de ruta en el DAX

bajada hasta 80XX y luego subida como poco a los 83XX.


----------



## TenienteDan (9 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso me las definen en casa como "de buen corazón". Vemos los desinformativos.
> 
> - El mundo está fatal. Vamos a buscar una de esas "de buen corazón".
> 
> JLO y el Mathew McConaughey ese deben tener un corazón de ballena, porque andan siempre metidos en todos los fregados.



Muy mal :no:.

Yo veo GoT con mi costilla y la convencí para ver Margin Call  (y la última en el cine fue Oblivion )


----------



## tarrito (9 May 2013)

lo vuelvo a poner para que no se pierda dentro del anterior post

http://www.m2film.dk/fleggaard/trailer2.swf

:8:

a cuánto cotiza Siemens?

se puede considerar ese anuncio como un buen fundamental?


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Muy mal :no:.
> 
> Yo veo GoT con mi costilla




Lo intenté, vive Dios; contaba con que tenía bastante chance - según mi análisis, claro - ya que había tenido mucho éxito con ella para LOTR y El Hobbit anteriormente. Así que pensé, GoT es éxito seguro.

Ese fin de semana tuvimos visita de mi madre a casa. Cuando puse la temporada 1, mi mujer se fue a la siesta y mi madre se quedó. Resultado: jodidamente enganchada a GoT,, y cada vez que nos visita me pregunta si "tengo ya la edición bluray de la temporada 3". Hay que joderse ::

A este paso, voy a tener que involucrar a mi familia en mi trabajo también, como en las sesiones de patrulla y vigilancia


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Muy mal :no:.
> 
> Yo veo GoT con mi costilla y la convencí para ver Margin Call  (y la última en el cine fue Oblivion )




Sí, sí... En mi caso también vemos juntos GoT, Homeland, Mentalista, ahora estamos con The Following... Pero al final, la cabra tira al monte y una de buen corazón de tanto en tanto hay que digerir.


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

Yingli subidón ¿?


----------



## TenienteDan (9 May 2013)

Va a ser que yo me escaqueo _demasiaó _de las de buen corazón . Luego llegan los reproches claro.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, sí... En mi caso también vemos juntos GoT, Homeland, Mentalista, ahora estamos con The Following... Pero al final, la cabra tira al monte y una de buen corazón de tanto en tanto hay que digerir.



Ayer acabe la primera temporada de The Following, buenisima joder. 

También me he clavado Homeland del tirón, y GoT la llevamos al dia también. A la vez estamos con Boarwalk Empire y me estoy bajando un par de ellas nuevas a ver que tal Generation Kill y The Pacific....es lo que tiene no tener tele en casa...

Ah por cierto recomiendo tambien una de tres capitulos: Black Mirror


----------



## Krim (9 May 2013)

Anda pillines, admitidlo: que GoT es sólo una excusa para subir la temperatura con vuestras respectivas .

En otro orden de cosas como veis Tesla? Parece que ha reventado las previsiones de beneficios y podría pegar un peponazo serio.


----------



## TenienteDan (9 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ayer acabe la primera temporada de The
> Ah por cierto recomiendo tambien una de tres capitulos: Black Mirror



Creo que te voy a dar una alegría. Ya son 6, hay una 2ª temporada  (y también son muy buenos).


----------



## tarrito (9 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Creo que te voy a dar una alegría. Ya son 6, hay una 2ª temporada  (y también son muy buenos).



el capítulo del presi y el cerdito ... 

cuando lo vi me estaba imaginando al naniano-naniano :XX: y al tío le parecía bien la idea, eh!? :fiufiu:


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Creo que te voy a dar una alegría. Ya son 6, hay una 2ª temporada  (y también son muy buenos).



Pues es una alegria si, sabia que estavan previstos, pero que seria para ya....en cuanto llegue esta noche pongo el Transmission a currar....


----------



## Nuss (9 May 2013)

No se pierdan House of Cards (versión yanki contemporánea).


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> el capítulo del presi y el cerdito ...
> 
> cuando lo vi me estaba imaginando al naniano-naniano :XX: y al tío le parecía bien la idea, eh!? :fiufiu:



pero posiblemente le gustaria al reves, es decir que el cerdo le diera a el....


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

Arcelor lo está haciendo bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

MV vuelve al calor del velde :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

El spread de SAN - BBVA sigue estirándose.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El spread de SAN - BBVA sigue estirándose.



el SAN tiene un par de gaps cerca de maximos anuales :bla:


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El spread de SAN - BBVA sigue estirándose.



Y lo de FCC? Hormonas sanas?


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el SAN tiene un par de gaps cerca de maximos anuales :bla:



Para los que no sabemos, es qué significa?, subir o bajar, no hace falta más info.

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 15:32 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Y lo de FCC? Hormonas sanas?



Está haciendo su trabajo poco a poco. No hay que mirarla porque hay que estar más de un año para que Hacienda no te meta el palo al marginal.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV vuelve al calor del velde :Aplauso:



Posteaste justo en el 8.594 +-0%......ahora -0,11%.....voy a tener que creer en tu leyenda....

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 14:34 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Está haciendo su trabajo poco a poco. No hay que mirarla porque hay que estar más de un año para que Hacienda no te meta el palo al marginal.



No tengo nómina en España, mis únicos ingresos vendrían de la venta de acciones...tengo que ver como me impacta.


----------



## ave phoenix (9 May 2013)

Nadie más está en AMD ?

Vaya festival...


----------



## Krim (9 May 2013)

Yo me salí en 3.72 pensando que un 50% en 3 días era mucho y que tocaba corregir...pero se conoce que ahí no saben ni que es eso. Enhorabuena.


----------



## inversobres (9 May 2013)

Bienvenidos los 1640. Otra para hoy, velita a velita.

Incansables.

Comienza la escalada, ya ni se cortan.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

es inutil cerramos largos 8580-8580 :: metemos cortos con tres cojones :no:

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 16:24 ----------

ahi teneis la trampa , la rotura de la jran bajista tiene que confirmar en semanal :ouch: 

vamos que ahora si que nos vamos al carajo :baba:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inutil cerramos largos 8580-8580 :: metemos cortos con tres cojones :no:



aclarese que me esta marenado


----------



## vmmp29 (9 May 2013)

Fran va por ti, donde esteas


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

para mañana espero gap a la baja :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 May 2013)

espero esta vez tenga razon y no sea como el gap al alza de hoy.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para mañana espero gap a la baja :no:



Pero siendo sincero o lo contrario? :rolleye:


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para mañana espero gap a la baja :no:



Yo espero que aciertes tanto como hoy....


----------



## Krim (9 May 2013)

Esto está delirando mucho, a este paso voy a tener que volverme a temas calientes a echarme unas risas con los niputaideistas de turno XD.


----------



## juanfer (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para mañana espero gap a la baja :no:



Hasta el cierre gringo no estaría tan seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para mañana espero gap a la baja :no:



...y un pampero cola, como es habitual


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

la puñetera jran bajista es de tan largo plazo que cualquier minima desviacion produce un error mas o menos gordo , ya reajustada me da que coincide con el cierre de ayer , ahora si que tiene que venir la jran caida :ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la puñetera jran bajista es de tan largo plazo que cualquier minima desviacion produce un error mas o menos gordo , ya reajustada me da que coincide con el cierre de ayer , ahora si que tiene que venir la jran caida :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la puñetera jran bajista es de tan largo plazo que cualquier minima desviacion produce un error mas o menos gordo , ya reajustada me da que coincide con el cierre de ayer , ahora si que tiene que venir la jran caida :ouch:


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la puñetera jran bajista es de tan largo plazo que cualquier minima desviacion produce un error mas o menos gordo , ya reajustada me da que coincide con el cierre de ayer , ahora si que tiene que venir la jran caida :ouch:



No se preocupe tache una de las siguientes opciones:

1.- Las lineas no son tan rectas como parecen una pequeña curva no la nota nadie.
2.- Haga de ejperto, y cuando llegue la jran caida modifica un mensaje anterior sin quotear y pone el punto exacto de ruptura, o sencillamente ... se lo inventa. Le aseguro que nadie va a mirar todos sus mensajes antiguos hasta encontrarlo.
3.- Se busca otro punto de referencia, y lo que queda fuera era claramente un "estiramiento".
4.- Describe una nueva teoria cuantica basada en el espacio/tiempo/ibex creando un agujero negro que no solo se coma la bolsa sino todos los universos -paralelos existentes (aunque creo que esta opcion ya la ha elegido alguien otro )





FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo el primer efecto óptico eran un par de tetas, cuando sea capaz de sacar esa imagen de mi mente trataré de analizarlo.



JODXXXXR que es contagioso, mire como se me ha quedado el grafico de ayer



Hoy en DAX mas volumen de esperado por mi (gacelero) por que hoy es medio festivo.

Por cierto UP UP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 May 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> ¿Como podria convencer aun familiar de que no acudiera a la ampliacionde bankia? Esta convencido de que de esa forma podria recuperar parte de la inversion inicial que hizo.



Dígale que esta cometiendo uno de los principales errores del gacelón, piramidar. Que si está dispuesto a invertir en bolsa, ¿por qué apostar por un caballo perdedor? ¿Por que no busca una inversión más prometedora?¿Hay mejores bancos para invertir que bankia?¿Es el momento de invertir?

En fin suerte para su familiar.


----------



## grillo35 (9 May 2013)

Hasta que el demente de Rajoy no suelte que la bolsa esta subiendo gracias a lo bien que lo estan haciendo desde la Moncloa esto no se da la vuelta señores...


----------



## hombre-mosca (9 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dígale que esta cometiendo uno de los principales errores del gacelón, piramidar. Que si está dispuesto a invertir en bolsa, ¿por qué apostar por un caballo perdedor? ¿Por que no busca una inversión más prometedora?¿Hay mejores bancos para invertir que bankia?¿Es el momento de invertir?
> 
> En fin suerte para su familiar.



Si no ha entendido lo que ha pasado en bankia, mucho mas dificilmente va a entender lo que es piramidar.



Teorico del caos dijo:


> ¿Como podria convencer aun familiar de que no acudiera a la ampliacionde bankia? Esta convencido de que de esa forma podria recuperar parte de la inversion inicial que hizo.



Una desgracia y muy grande es lo que tiene Usted con su familiar ... espero que tras perder los ahorros se cure.


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la puñetera jran bajista es de tan largo plazo que cualquier minima desviacion produce un error mas o menos gordo , ya reajustada me da que coincide con el cierre de ayer , ahora si que tiene que venir la jran caida :ouch:



Gran ORA-CULO, en cada nuevo aporte se supera. No sé dónde va a llegar.
El problema que explica en su post creo que es debido a que utiliza la ramita del zahorí para tirar las líneas.
Un consejo, use una regla y verá como salen rectas.
No se tenía que morir nunca.


----------



## amago45 (9 May 2013)

Resultados 1Q de Prisa
http://www.prisa.com/uploads/ficheros/arboles/descargas/201305/descargas-resultados-primer-trimestre-enero-marzo-2013-es.pdf

La 'deuda neta bancaria' (cómo lo llaman ellos) sigue igual que en mar2012 y generación de caja negativa ... ... ... que panorama

PD: que pena lo de Alfredo Landa ... "me caso en Soria"


----------



## kemao2 (9 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Resultados 1Q de Prisa
> http://www.prisa.com/uploads/ficheros/arboles/descargas/201305/descargas-resultados-primer-trimestre-enero-marzo-2013-es.pdf
> 
> La 'deuda neta bancaria' (cómo lo llaman ellos) sigue igual que en mar2012 y generación de caja negativa ... ... ... que panorama
> ...




No me sorprende, lo que no se es a que esperan para echar a Cebrian



Vozpópuli - Cebrián se aferra al jet privado a 100.000 euros viaje, pese al duro ajuste y despidos en Prisa


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

Prisa ya es inmune en bolsa a los resultados. Está pendiente solamente de ver cuando se vende algo. Ni siquiera la subida importante de la valoración de su participación en T5 se nota en la cotización de Prisa.

Al menos hay dos noticias muy buenas que están pasando desapercibidas: los dos negocios más importantes están creciendo en ingresos: Santillana y Canal+.


----------



## amago45 (9 May 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> No me sorprende, lo que no se es a que esperan para echar a Cebrian
> 
> 
> 
> Vozpópuli - Cebrián se aferra al jet privado a 100.000 euros viaje, pese al duro ajuste y despidos en Prisa



Esperan a tener caja para la indemnización y el plan de pensiones ::


----------



## vmmp29 (9 May 2013)

los usanos llegan a los 1640 hoy mismo

edit: es imposible operar


----------



## amago45 (9 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa ya es inmune en bolsa a los resultados. Está pendiente solamente de ver cuando se vende algo. Ni siquiera la subida importante de la valoración de su participación en T5 se nota en la cotización de Prisa.
> 
> Al menos hay dos noticias muy buenas que están pasando desapercibidas: los dos negocios más importantes están creciendo en ingresos: Santillana y Canal+.



Que ofrezcan C+ en Imagenio como canal contratable algo ha ayudado :Aplauso:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2013)

Dentro de Tesla a 72. A ver hasta donde nos lleva....


----------



## Pepitoria (9 May 2013)

Vamos, que nos vamos a los 1640

A partir de ahí hay que sacar el cilicio


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

A mí la cuenta me sale que hay corrección entre 40 y 60 siendo éste último el target de la última onda.

No hay prisa, llegar el primero supone a veces tener que esperar.


----------



## juanfer (9 May 2013)

Otro máximo historico en SP, gringos cansinos.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 May 2013)

Argentina 
Su bolsa cae 3,50% en este momento


----------



## inversobres (9 May 2013)

Subia el VIX casi un 4%, hachazo al mismo y bolsas arriba. VIX aun en verde. 

Los 30 bien digeridos queda el ultimo asalto. Alla vamos.


----------



## kemao2 (9 May 2013)

Pues yo les veo muy mal, perdida de ingresos en todos los medios importantes (prensa y radio) y subida solo donde mas pierden:


******************



El área de prensa cae un 22,6%

El área de prensa disminuyó sus ingresos en un 22,6%, hasta alcanzar los 66,68 millones de euros. "Ello se debió tanto a la debilidad mostrada por el mercado publicitario en prensa escrita (-20,8%) como al descenso de la circulación -18,1%).", explica el grupo editor. El EBITDA ajustado asciende a 3,21 millones de euros (-40,1%). Los gastos de personal caen un 15%.

Los ingresos publicitarios cayeron un 20,8% (El País-23,2%, As -15,7%). La facturación en papel bajó un un 26,9% y en la división digital creció un 10,6%.

En Prisa TV (Canal+), los ingresos crecieron un 18,3% durante el primer trimestre de 2013, con la combinación del crecimiento en ingresos de abonados de otras plataformas (que se multiplicaron por seis gracias a los acuerdos de multi-distribución de los derechos de fútbol) y en publicidad (del 85,8%), más una caída en ingresos de abonados de satélite (-1,3%) y menores servicios a terceros.

Los suscriptores de satélite se redujeron en 28.350, hasta los 1,69 millones, "impactados por la debilidad del entorno económico y del consumo".

Entre enero y marzo, los ingresos de la radio alcanzaron los 69,51 millones de euros, lo que supone una caída del 12,0%. Este descenso se debió principalmente a menores ingresos de publicidad en España (-24,1%), con fuertes caídas tanto en la publicidad nacional (-26,9%) como en la local, (-22,0%) que fueron compensados en parte por el crecimiento de los ingresos publicitarios en América latina (+5,4%). Destacan los crecimientos en Colombia (+10,4%) y Chile (+6,1%).
Crecimiento por productos digitales

La actividad digital del grupo alcanzó unos ingresos de 17,70 millones de euros, un incremento del 55,3% con respecto al primer trimestre de 2012.

La publicidad digital muestra un crecimiento del 11,9% (7,97 millones de euros) en el primer trimestre del año frente a una caída del mercado del 5.9%. El área digital alcanzó un promedio mensual de 77,4 millones de navegadores únicos a marzo de 2013, lo que representa un aumento del 9,5% con respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior, gracias sobre todo al fuerte crecimiento registrado por PRISA Televisión, El País y Cinco Días, así como la Radio internacional.


Prisa perdió 12,03 millones de euros hasta marzo, un 49,7% más que en 2012 - Ecoteuve.es








Janus dijo:


> Prisa ya es inmune en bolsa a los resultados. Está pendiente solamente de ver cuando se vende algo. Ni siquiera la subida importante de la valoración de su participación en T5 se nota en la cotización de Prisa.
> 
> Al menos hay dos noticias muy buenas que están pasando desapercibidas: los dos negocios más importantes están creciendo en ingresos: Santillana y Canal+.


----------



## tesorero (9 May 2013)

velón rojo en el SP, formándose envolvente bajista en TF de horas.

Divergencias con RSI, puede ser el día


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

ya empieza el guanazo , os lo adverti gacelillas 

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 21:01 ----------

este mayo no va a ser diferente :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (9 May 2013)

ha aparecido pandoro en usa (yuju)

ya lo han vuelto girar no bajan, ni con agua caliente


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

MV pronostico gap al alza para hoy y subidon , no se produjo por tanto algo estaba mal y ahi lo teneis :Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 May 2013)

¿Ka pasao Jato?
Denos una explicación a los mortales.

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 21:08 ----------

Maestro, de momento, parece que el BIGGUANO se resiste.


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Otro máximo historico en SP, gringos cansinos.



Venga, que la letra es fácil!, que nos la sabemos!,

Como no, también me gustaría oir palmas ahí. Venga esas manos arriba. Olé, si ya lo digo yo que los viernes son la puta bomba. Venga cargamos gargantas, que se oiga.

Hands up!!!!, ahí ahí ahí ahí ese gallinero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 May 2013)

Resume please ::


----------



## Janus (9 May 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Pues yo les veo muy mal, perdida de ingresos en todos los medios importantes (prensa y radio) y subida solo donde mas pierden:
> 
> 
> ******************
> ...




En una compañía que tiene más del 90% de su enterprise value en el lado de la deuda .... te aseguro que no se mueve en bolsa por los resultados.

---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 21:15 ----------

A mí el punto exacto de vuelta me sale entre 1650 y 1660 con dos ondas diferentes. El SP es noble porque cumple. Así que culos apretados. No puede ser que en cuanto se vean 4 pipos hacia abajo ........... ya todos seáis bajistas.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

se veia venir , los cds ya no querian seguir bajando , a tiempo me di cuenta de la pequeña desviacion en la jran bajista , no pueden decir lo mismo vuestros padres eh gacelones :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 May 2013)

Joder, joder

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/421297-roma-64-euros-cuatro-helados.html


----------



## inversobres (9 May 2013)

Aun no esta el pescao vendido. Re-reversal, y vuelta a empezar.

Ya estamos de nuevo en verde, a ver que depara esta ultima media hora.


----------



## sr.anus (9 May 2013)

*un poco de guano y os excitais, terminara verde para llevar la contraria al jato*


----------



## HisHoliness (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya empieza el guanazo , os lo adverti gacelillas
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-may-2013 at 21:01 ----------
> 
> este mayo no va a ser diferente :no:



Cierto, cierto....



muertoviviente dijo:


> el peponeo no cesa , las proximas dos sesiones son cruciales para el devenir de las bolsas :bla:
> 
> la trampa alcista es muy probable , de no producirse nos vemos en los 12k para fin de año :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 May 2013)

la trampa alcista se a producido


----------



## Cascooscuro (9 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la trampa alcista se a producido



Que trampa? La que le atrapo a usted corto alla por los 1440?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Dentro de Tesla a 72. A ver hasta donde nos lleva....



Fuera a 73,60. Un 2,20 % que despues de comisiones y de un tipo de cambio absurdo a más no poder me deparan unas jugosas plusvis de 19 euros :8:

Como es posible que me apliquen el cambio de 1,3039 en la compra y a las 2 horas 1,3170 en la venta? eso es legal ? hablo de ING.


----------



## bertok (9 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Fuera a 73,60. Un 2,20 % que despues de comisiones y de un tipo de cambio absurdo a más no poder me deparan unas jugosas plusvis de 19 euros :8:
> 
> Como es posible que me apliquen el cambio de 1,3039 en la compra y a las 2 horas 1,3170 en la venta? eso es legal ? hablo de ING.



Comisiones, comisiones, comisiones ...... se trata de desplumar a la peña.

enjoy plusvis !!!


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Comisiones, comisiones, comisiones ...... se trata de desplumar a la peña.
> 
> enjoy plusvis !!!



Enjoy 19 pavos ???!!! :8:

En fin, podía haber sido peor porque ahora está a 69,40 $....:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (9 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Enjoy 19 pavos ???!!! :8:
> 
> En fin, podía haber sido peor porque ahora está a 69,40 $....:fiufiu:



No perder cuando inviertes sin saber los gastos asociados, ya es un triunfo.

Si mal rollo ehhh :: y cambia de broker


----------



## sr.anus (9 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Enjoy 19 pavos ???!!! :8:
> 
> En fin, podía haber sido peor porque ahora está a 69,40 $....:fiufiu:




que 19.... descuentele la mordida y tachán, no le llega ni para el menu del dia del hostal pepe


----------



## bertok (9 May 2013)

El S&P 500, en sobrecompra (McClellan Oscillator)


----------



## tesorero (9 May 2013)

19 mejor que 0 y mejor todavía que -19. Se trata de sobrevivir e ir pillando, aunque sea poco. Ya habrá mejores ocasiones y peores. 

A disfrutarlos.

Con lo que queda después de la mordida, me compro unos tomates y me hago un salmorejo que no se lo salta un galgo con pértiga y soy el más tío feliz del mundo.


----------



## Abner (9 May 2013)

El número de operaciones de hoy en el ibex ha sido ridículo. Ha sido una sesión de espera. Parece que lo han dejado colocado previendo algún acontecimiento. La cuestión es si lo que se espera provocará otro arranque alcista o guano a paladas.


----------



## sinnombrex (9 May 2013)

Hablando de brokers que yo sigo pensandomelo

¿Renta 4 da la posibilidad de dejar una parte de la cartera en dolares para no tener que andar cambiando de moneda cada vez que te interese una entrada en USA?

¿y bankinter?

Quiero cambiar el broker de ING pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## vermer (9 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Fuera a 73,60. Un 2,20 % que despues de comisiones y de un tipo de cambio absurdo a más no poder me deparan unas jugosas plusvis de 19 euros :8:
> 
> Como es posible que me apliquen el cambio de 1,3039 en la compra y a las 2 horas 1,3170 en la venta? eso es legal ? hablo de ING.




De esos 19, unos 10 son de Montoro...  Un helado para ti, otro para la moza y unos sugus. Y enhorabuena por salir en positivo.

Con CFDs habéis comentado alguna vez que se evitan las comisiones del cambio. Un saludo


----------



## bertok (9 May 2013)

Hola Vermer, hacía tiempo que no te leía.



Imagino que currando para los impuestos de la castuza 8:


----------



## flawless11 (10 May 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Hablando de brokers que yo sigo pensandomelo
> 
> ¿Renta 4 da la posibilidad de dejar una parte de la cartera en dolares para no tener que andar cambiando de moneda cada vez que te interese una entrada en USA?
> 
> ...



Hola sinnombrex,

En Bankinter yo tuve una cuenta en dólares asociada a las operaciones en el mercado americano sin ningún problema.

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Leche!!!! lo que he encontrado: al R.J. Dio.

[YOUTUBE]bkysjcs5vFU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4_h4ESpTIhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## << 49 >> (10 May 2013)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> ¿Como podria convencer a un familiar de que no acudiera a la ampliacion de bankia? Esta convencido de que de esa forma podria recuperar parte de la inversion inicial que hizo.



Hay otra ampliación de capital además de esa, para darles acciones de bankia a los que tenían preferentes. El precio por acción también es de 1,35266266€ cada una.

Toda esta gente que tenía preferentes y no podía venderlas querrá recuperar su dinero y venderá sus acciones nuevas tan pronto como pueda. Entonces lo más probable es que el precio baje de los 1,35€ y sea vea clara la tontería que sería haber comprado voluntariamente a 1,35€.

Hay un caso muy parecido que es lo que sucedió con el banco de valencia el día que se admitieron a cotización un montón de acciones procedentes de canje de preferentes. El precio se desplomó completamente como no podía ser de otra manera:

Banco de Valencia: llegó el final | El Blog de Mercagentes. Hablamos de inversión

En resumidas cuentas: si quiere acciones de bankia seguro que las va a poder comprar más baratas que 1,35€. Eso sí, que venda ahora mismo las que tenga mientras valgan 5€, esos precios son sencillamente surrealistas.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 May 2013)

Buenos días. Trempera matutina nipona. Estos ya suben de 400 en 400. A ver si se cortan un poco al final...


----------



## paulistano (10 May 2013)

Joder con Japón.... 2,99% arriba.... 

A ver pepon que tal se porta hoy


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Venga, que la letra es fácil!, que nos la sabemos!,
> 
> Como no, también me gustaría oir palmas ahí. Venga esas manos arriba. Olé, si ya lo digo yo que los viernes son la puta bomba. Venga cargamos gargantas, que se oiga.
> 
> Hands up!!!!, ahí ahí ahí ahí ese gallinero.



Bueno para los que saliamos de marcha por los 90.

¿Creo que te refires a a esta canción?

[YOUTUBE]RFbwgEFHDaM[/YOUTUBE]

Aunque para pepon el hinmo sería este:

[YOUTUBE]8fIlO7ZR1O8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vermer (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hola Vermer, hacía tiempo que no te leía.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagino que currando para los impuestos de la castuza 8:




Jeje, menuda jartá de posts me he pegao para ponerme al día. Se os echa de menos porque además, seguiros es sinónimo de normalidad. Estoy enganchado al hilo. Bueno, algún "problemilla" de salud familiar que parece estar encauzado, aunque con los matasanos nunca te puedes fiar. Muchas gracias. Parapetado en la trinchera acumulando la munición suelta.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Jeje, menuda jartá de posts me he pegao para ponerme al día. Se os echa de menos porque además, seguiros es sinónimo de normalidad. Estoy enganchado al hilo. Bueno, algún "problemilla" de salud familiar que parece estar encauzado, aunque con los matasanos nunca te puedes fiar. Muchas gracias. Parapetado en la trinchera acumulando la munición suelta.



Suerte, las caídas van con otros :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para mañana espero gap a la baja :no:

















A sus pies MAESTRO!!!!!


100% de efectividad..eso si al revés, pero es lo de menos.

:XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Hoy me ha dado por hacerme sangre y comprobar lo que ya imaginaba pero no había constatado si pudiese ser una excepción. Las pérdidas patrimoniales no pueden ser compensadas con ganancias generadas en menos de un año.

Así pues, palmo con Técnicas 18.000 euros y Hacienda me da una palmadita en la espalda. Y este año, que está siendo homérico, llevo un poco más de 10.000 euros, por los que voy a tener que tributar cada céntimo. 

Por supuesto, CAF ya ni tocarlas. Al menos vendidas dentro de 9 meses la casta no se llevará un % enorme. 

3.000 eurillos me ha robado Montoro esta mañana...


----------



## Krim (10 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A sus pies MAESTRO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 100% de efectividad..eso si al revés, pero es lo de menos.
> ...



Pues thankee, que en bolsa un sistema que falla siempre es tan bueno como uno que acierta siempre XDDD


----------



## inversobres (10 May 2013)

y llego el chupinazo de las 9. todos los dias a las 9 hay un pepinazo alcista, no se el porque pero llevamos asi docenas de sesiones.

hoy tocamos los 8700 como mandan los canones, usa nos engaño ayer para abordar hoy los 40. veremos despues lo que lo estiran.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 May 2013)

Jato, ¡Manifiéstese!
Nos merecemos una explicación todos los que le seguimos con interés.
Si no da la cara (con esos tres cojones tan afamados) será castigado cara a la pared una semana, al menos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy me ha dado por hacerme sangre y comprobar lo que ya imaginaba pero no había constatado si pudiese ser una excepción. Las pérdidas patrimoniales no pueden ser compensadas con ganancias generadas en menos de un año.
> 
> Así pues, palmo con Técnicas 18.000 euros y Hacienda me da una palmadita en la espalda. Y este año, que está siendo homérico, llevo un poco más de 10.000 euros, por los que voy a tener que tributar cada céntimo.
> 
> ...



A ver si lo he entendido. Si yo esté año afloro minusvalías generadas por venta de acciones compradas el año pasado. Y a su vez tengo ganancias por compraventa de acciones este mismo año. ¿Puedo compensar esas cantidades en la declaración del año que viene?


----------



## LOLO08 (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arcelor lo está haciendo bien.



Ni que lo digas!!!:Aplauso:

Vaya ojo ha tenido claca.

Lo del gato ya es de chiste...:XX::XX:..haciendo lo contrario que predice te forras!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ni que lo digas!!!:Aplauso:
> 
> Vaya ojo ha tenido claca.
> 
> Lo del gato ya es de chiste...:XX::XX:..haciendo lo contrario que predice te forras!!!



Por eso lo tengo en nomina, lo cobra bien eso si eh.

PD: Un pepon se balanceaba sobre el ibex35, como veia que el oso no llegaba, mando llamar a otro pepon.

VERDE ESPAÑA. Verde esperanza.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 May 2013)

.
AL final va a resultar que el jato es un regalo del cielo, y que el único algoritmo que necesitaba conseguir Borne para operar es el siguiente:



MyTrade = -1 * JatoTrade



Y no necesitas ningún hardware para ejecutarlo ...


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy me ha dado por hacerme sangre y comprobar lo que ya imaginaba pero no había constatado si pudiese ser una excepción. Las pérdidas patrimoniales no pueden ser compensadas con ganancias generadas en menos de un año.
> 
> Así pues, palmo con Técnicas 18.000 euros y Hacienda me da una palmadita en la espalda. Y este año, que está siendo homérico, llevo un poco más de 10.000 euros, por los que voy a tener que tributar cada céntimo.
> 
> ...



¿Comoooor ? No me diga.
El año pasado tuve que vender con pérdidas (que en la declaración de este año no he podido compensar)
Y ahora llevo beneficios (pero de menos de un año)
Para compensar esas minusvalías ¿Tengo que mantenerlas un año? :´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AL final va a resultar que el jato es un regalo del cielo, y que el único algoritmo que necesitaba conseguir Borne para operar es el siguiente:
> 
> 
> ...



EL jato es un diamante...


----------



## McFly (10 May 2013)

A mi me gusta q el jato ande por aquí....si todos pensamos igual entonces no hay chicha


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder con Japón.... 2,99% arriba....
> 
> A ver pepon que tal se porta hoy




La dronja funciona.


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido. Si yo esté año afloro minusvalías generadas por venta de acciones compradas el año pasado. Y a su vez tengo ganancias por compraventa de acciones este mismo año. ¿Puedo compensar esas cantidades en la declaración del año que viene?




Sí, eso sí.

Digo que minusvalías ya ejecutadas, que hasta ahora tenían 4 años para compensarse, ahora pueden compensarse SÓLO con ganancias generadas por activos que se tengan durante más de un año.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 May 2013)

.
El DAX 8.340, madre mía, a ver si se pasa maese a comentarnos algo, que debe estar flipando con sus pantallitas.


----------



## LOLO08 (10 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por eso lo tengo en nomina, lo cobra bien eso si eh.
> 
> PD: Un pepon se balanceaba sobre el ibex35, como veia que el oso no llegaba, mando llamar a otro pepon.
> 
> VERDE ESPAÑA. Verde esperanza.



Hoy aún no ha aparecido..uhhmmm que raro...

a ver que se inventa esta vez...


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Comoooor ? No me diga.
> El año pasado tuve que vender con pérdidas (que en la declaración de este año no he podido compensar)
> Y ahora llevo beneficios (pero de menos de un año)
> Para compensar esas minusvalías ¿Tengo que mantenerlas un año? :´(




Correcto. 

Dé las gracias a Montoro y el agujero negro que es su administración (y su forma de administrarla).

En mi caso particular, es un cambio legislativo que me afecta en bastante dinero, la verdad.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Hoy aún no ha aparecido..uhhmmm que raro...
> 
> a ver que se inventa esta vez...



.
EN cuanto se nos olvide un poco aparecerá con que llevaba un largo desde 8.200. Es lo bueno de que la gran bajista y la gran alcista en realidad pasen por todos los puntos del chart.


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Todo sea dicho, es lo que he deducido googleando un poco bastante... Si alguien sabe más y tiene a bien corregirme, se lo pido por favor.

Por cierto:

Las pérdidas a corto plazo podrán compensarse con hasta el 10% de la base imponible general. En el caso en que quedaran perdidas a corto pendientes de compensar se modifica el artículo 48 b) de la Ley del IRPF, añadiendo que si tras dicha compensación quedase saldo negativo, su importe se compensará en los cuatro años siguientes.


----------



## Burbujilimo (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, eso sí.
> 
> Digo que minusvalías ya ejecutadas, que hasta ahora tenían 4 años para compensarse, ahora pueden compensarse SÓLO con ganancias generadas por activos que se tengan durante más de un año.



Lamento ensuciar el hilo sólo para decir que me cago en la puta madre del Montoro, pero no me he podido reprimir...

Creo que voy a chapar la cuenta en uno de los brokers y a cancelar cipoteca, me saldrá más rentable.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy me ha dado por hacerme sangre y comprobar lo que ya imaginaba pero no había constatado si pudiese ser una excepción. Las pérdidas patrimoniales no pueden ser compensadas con ganancias generadas en menos de un año.
> 
> Así pues, palmo con Técnicas 18.000 euros y Hacienda me da una palmadita en la espalda. Y este año, que está siendo homérico, llevo un poco más de 10.000 euros, por los que voy a tener que tributar cada céntimo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, leída su información, me veo obligado a dejar de mirar las Gamesas hasta, al menos, febrero de 2014.
Mi mejor operación desde que ando en esto: *Fills de Putes*.


----------



## Felix (10 May 2013)

Entro, saludo a los 8350 del SrPollo y me piro.


----------



## boquiman (10 May 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Entro, saludo a los 8350 del SrPollo y me piro.



Cierto, menudo crack el Pollastre...


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

He vendido todas las philips que compre a 21.15 el 26 de abril las he vendido a 21.20. Recupero inversión y pago comisiones.

Solo he sacado el dividendo de 0,75 que solo me ha llegado la mitad por las rentenciones de holanda y españa.


----------



## vermer (10 May 2013)

IRPF 2012 (el de este año) y 2013 (a realizar el próximo) en adelante:

Vamos a ver si así está más claro. Lo he entresacado del foro de Rankia y me parece que queda bien:

¿Dónde, cómo y cuánto deducen las pérdidas de bolsa en IRPF?

_____________

Podrás compensar estas pérdidas que me comentas hasta 4 años después (en tu caso, hasta 2016) con beneficios que hayas tenido este año, o durante los próximos. La cuantía a compensar puede ser el total de las ganancias obtenidas.

Por ejemplo, si durante 2012 has tenido beneficios de 500€ y pérdidas por 400€, podrás compensarte la totalidad de las pérdidas y sólo tributarás por 100€ de beneficios.

Pero debes de tener en cuenta una cosa, *a partir de 2013 *(la *declaración a realizar en 2014*), *las pérdidas generas en un periodo superior al año* (en tu caso, las pérdidas derivadas del fondo de inversión) *se tendrán que compensar con ganancias generadas en más de un año; y las pérdidas generadas en un periodo inferior al año* (en tu caso con los CFDs) *se tendrán que compensar con ganancias generadas en un periodo inferior al año*.

"Las pérdidas que nos queden pendientes de compensar, de los ejercicios 2009 a 2012, si se incluian en la base imponible del ahorro, seguirán compensándose con saldos positivos en las ganancias y pérdidas de la base del ahorro (que serán obligatoriamente plusvalías con un período de generación superior al año); y si eran de la base imponible general (periodo de generación inferior al año) se compensarán primero con saldos positivos de ganancias y pérdidas de la base general y luego con las rentas generales, con el límite del 25% de éstas."

___________

IRPF 2013 (2014):

Las ganancias patrimoniales se sumarán a los rendimientos del trabajo y se integrará en la base imponible general; o en el caso de tener pérdidas patrimoniales generadas en un periodo inferior al año, las podrás compensar primero con saldos positivos de ganancias y pérdidas de la base general y luego con las rentas generales, con el límite del 25% de éstas. En este artículo lo puedes leer de una forma más detallada: ¿Cómo tributarán las plusvalías generadas en menos de un año?


_______________

Si durante 2012 no has tenido ningún beneficio patrimonial no puedes compensar estas pérdidas. Pero las puedes guardar para compensar con beneficios que tengas durante los próximos 4 años.

El caso en que las podrás compensar con rentas generales (con el límite del 25% de éstas) es a partir de 2013 (declaración a realizar en 2014); y sólo podrá ser para las pérdidas con periodo de generación inferior a un año.

Ejemplo: en la Declaración de la Renta de 2012 no puedes compensar las pérdidas, y las dejas a compensar en los próximos años. En la Declaración de la Renta de 2013 no has tenido pérdidas, solo beneficios de 200€ con periodo de generación superior al año. Te compensas los 200€ de pérdidas del fondo de inversión (más de un año) con los beneficios de 200€ con periodo de generación superior al año; y las pérdidas de 200€ de CFDs (menos de un año), con hasta un 25% de las rentas generales


----------



## TenienteDan (10 May 2013)

Yo que empecé en 2011 pero ha sido en 2012 donde más he tradeado y siendo el primer año... he tenido pérdidas, el Montonto nos va a dar por el ojal aunque cierre este 2013 en verde (toquemos madera) por no poderlas compensar con las pérdidas de 2012.

Subirá mi base de renta general... y tendré que pagarles los putos coches, las mariscadas y hostias en vinagre. 

Toda actividad económica en este país está parasitada y trabada por la casta. Asco.


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Lo que pasa es que las TRE que tuve en 2011 también las tuve menos de un año. ¿Afecta eso en algo?

Gracias a quien sepa la respuesta.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ___________
> 
> IRPF 2013 (2014):
> 
> ...



Esta parte es la que más me interesa. Pero se deja el cómo tributan las minusvalías generadas en más de un año durante 2013 ( en la declaración a presentar el 2014 ). Pienso que solo puedes compensarlas con plusvalías generadas también en más de un año, y si no tienes, quedan pendientes de compensar en años siguientes con ese mismo tipo de plusvalías ( > 1 año ). Pero a ver si alguien me lo puede confirmar o no.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que las TRE que tuve en 2011 también las tuve menos de un año. ¿Afecta eso en algo?
> 
> Gracias a quien sepa la respuesta.



No estoy muy puesto, pero las perdidas de unas acciones de una empresa se pueden compensar si han sido compradas > 2 meses después, eso era así independientemente de si han sido de menos de 1 años o más.

O sea que si compras 1 enero y vendes 1 eneros porque salta el sl y tienes vamos 1000 euros de perdidas. Si no compras al menos el 2 de marzo no te puedes deducir esos 1000 euros.


Pero si ahora parece ser que engloban.

Ganancias perdidas patrimoniales< 1 año
Ganancias perdidas patrimoniales >= 1 año
Porque encima las preferentes van por el tema de dividendos que va por otro tema que las ganacias patrimoniales.

Con los que preferentistas tampoco se van a deducir nada.

Vamos que vamos a palmar pasta si o si, y sino ya vendra Montoro a pedir su parte.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

buenos dias bienamadas gacelillas 

es aqui donde se ignora la existencia de la jran bajista ? ienso:


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Vamos a dejar correr las Arcelor y a ver cuánto tarda en sobar las 10,80 euros.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 May 2013)

Qué ilusión: mi primer "siyalodecíayo"...

Orange se adelanta a Yoigo y lanzará conexión 4G el próximo 8 de julio y a más destinos - elEconomista.es

En cuanto al Jato mejor haber esperado un poco... que ahora viene en modo justiciero.


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a dejar correr las Arcelor y a ver cuánto tarda en sobar las 10,80 euros.



Ojo señor Janus. Cuidadín con ganar pasta en periodos menores a un año que le visitará pandoro disfrazado de "ministro de la vocecita".
Ya ve como anda la cosa.
Empiezo a entender su operativa en Games: "a muy largo plazo".


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que las TRE que tuve en 2011 también las tuve menos de un año. ¿Afecta eso en algo?
> 
> Gracias a quien sepa la respuesta.



Habrá que leer el BOE o donde coño indiquen como será la tributación en 2013 (Por ejemplo, los tipos de 2012 los tocaron, al alza, cuando los recortes a los funcionarios para que la gente no nos enteráramos)

Pero veo un problema porque en la declaración de 2012 sale la diferencia de incrementos y reducciones de patrimonio (mezclando el periodo de generación) y esa cantidad se puede compensar en los cuatro años siguientes, pero deberían aclarar en concreto sobre qué base. (Igual que no se porqué coño no se puden compensar con el resto de rendimientos del ahorro este año)


----------



## ave phoenix (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias bienamadas gacelillas
> 
> es aqui donde se ignora la existencia de la jran bajista ? ienso:



Es increible, cada vez que abre la boca, cambia el signo de la bolsa...:ouch:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias bienamadas gacelillas
> 
> es aqui donde se ignora la existencia de la jran bajista ? ienso:




.
AQUÍ explican muy bien cómo funcionan tus líneas:




> *Teorema del punto gordo
> *
> 
> Este teorema, puede resumirse y simplificarse con el siguiente enunciado: Si una recta tiene que pasar por un punto, y no pasa, se hace el punto mas gordo hasta que pase y ya está.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ojo señor Janus. Cuidadín con ganar pasta en periodos menores a un año que le visitará pandoro disfrazado de "ministro de la vocecita".
> Ya ve como anda la cosa.
> Empiezo a entender su operativa en Games: "a muy largo plazo".



Para todo hay ideas.


----------



## grillo35 (10 May 2013)

Definitivamente las bolsas estan entrando en modo burbuja, ya sabemos como acabara esto, solo queda el cuando...:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Definitivamente las bolsas estan entrando en modo burbuja, ya sabemos como acabara esto, solo queda el cuando...:



La tristeza del oso


Spoiler






> Esta crisis debería levantar un monumento al oso desconocido ¿cuántos habrán desaparecido, habiendo enjuiciado la realidad económica con tino, a manos de una manipulación histórica, luchando de forma desigual contra Bancos Centrales, banqueros y políticos?
> 
> Siempre es triste ser oso, la propia naturaleza de este lado del mercado implica la carga de la parte más desagradable de la especulación, pero en esta ocasión es dramática, años de lucha sin cuartel, acechados en cada esquina, en cada declaración, en cada maniobra y además, irónicamente culpabilizados de todos los males.
> 
> ...








---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 11:50 ----------

Un PEPON se balanceaba sobre las bolsas americanas, como veia que no se caia mando llamar a otros pepones.

Varias pepones se balanceaban sobre las bolsas mundiales, como veian que no se caian mandaron llamar a otros pepones.

Muchos pepones se balanceaban sobre los bonos mundiales, como veian que no se caian mandaron llamar a otros pepones.

Infinitos pepones se balanceaban sobre los activos mundiales, como veian que no se caian se fueron a Marte en busca de los extraterrestres de Krugman.

Lalalalalalala.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Se está preparando guerra en Prisa. Tanto el bid como el ask están cargados como no lo estaban antes.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

Perdón por el OT, pero .... Le dijo la sartén al cazo (Uy, he dicho sobre, digo cazo)

Carlos Fabra pide disculpas a Bárcenas tras llamarle "sinvergüenza" - EcoDiario.es

por llamarle "sinvergüenza como la copa de un pino", ya que ha asegurado que él no es quién para juzgarle y serán los tribunales y los jueces los que deberán decidir sobre su comportamiento


JAJAJAJAJAJA Ojala


----------



## Lechu (10 May 2013)

El Gobierno eleva el impuesto sobre las plusvalías a los especuladores - elConfidencial.com


Las plusvalas generadas en el primer ao tributarn a los tipos del IRPF


Las plusvalas obtenidas en Bolsa en menos de un ao tributarn segn el IRPF | Economa | elmundo.es

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/346069-al-loro-27-s-plusvalias-traders-estacazo-18.html


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/343181-robo-nueva-tributacion-plusvalias-depos-acciones-etc-5.html


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 May 2013)

lechu dijo:


> El Gobierno eleva el impuesto sobre las plusvalías a los especuladores - elConfidencial.com
> 
> 
> Las plusvalas generadas en el primer ao tributarn a los tipos del IRPF
> ...




Ahora el primer titular habria que cambiarlo. Cuando la bolsa sube se llaman inversores.
Los inversores vuelven a confiar en España | DiálogoLibre


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Montoro rata de alcantarilla CAF está en 320, que era mi punto de salida previsto, pero la puta diferencia de venderlos ahora o esperar 9 meses es o tributar al marginal, o bien al 0% porque me compenso con las pérdidas de Técnicas... Anda que no hay diferencia.

Si en febrero del próximo año CAF está por debajo de 300 cojo un fusil y me paso por Hacienda.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ni que lo digas!!!:Aplauso:
> 
> Vaya ojo ha tenido claca.
> 
> Lo del gato ya es de chiste...:XX::XX:..haciendo lo contrario que predice te forras!!!





Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Como se comenta ARCELOR, vayamos con algunas claves del valor:
> 
> ...



ARCELOR:







Justo lo esperado. Está bien que esta haya cumplido con lo planteado, porque es un perfecto ejemplo de lo que mencionaba acerca de un contexto distinto en precios parecidos (algo que por ejemplo los fundamentales no entenderán nunca).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 May 2013)

Encuentros - Expansion.com

Yo quiero preguntarle para cuando los 20.000 PUNTAZOS.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Montoro rata de alcantarilla CAF está en 320, que era mi punto de salida previsto, pero la puta diferencia de venderlos ahora o esperar 9 meses es o tributar al marginal, o bien al 0% porque me compenso con las pérdidas de Técnicas... Anda que no hay diferencia.
> 
> Si en febrero del próximo año CAF está por debajo de 300 cojo un fusil y me paso por Hacienda.



Esta tiene toda la pinta de dar otro susto grande con el tiempo. Los 328, el mejor punto de salida.


----------



## inversobres (10 May 2013)

El dax vuelve a la carga.

Hoy toca Boeing. Carpatos ya esta dando la caca con ello. ¿nuevo maximo en SP?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> He vendido todas las philips que compre a 21.15 el 26 de abril las he vendido a 21.20. Recupero inversión y pago comisiones.
> 
> Solo he sacado el dividendo de 0,75 que solo me ha llegado la mitad por las rentenciones de holanda y españa.



Es usted un patriota con doble nacionalidad!!

Ya en serio, el tema de los impuestos es ya sangrante....

Por el norte voy, por el norte vengo-vengo, por el camiiiiino.....


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Esta tiene toda la pinta de dar otro susto grande con el tiempo. Los 328, el mejor punto de salida.







































Jejeje. Ahora en serio, muchas gracias por la opinión. El problema es que tengo muchas pérdidas que compensar aún con TRE, por lo que me sale mejor vender el febrero de 2014 en 305 que el lunes en 325. Así de absurdo es. La verdad es que no sé qué hacer...

¿Al AT no le gustan las subidas tan vertiginosas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2013)

y no es por ná... pero lo de rcelor estaba cantao 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-62.html#post8732692


----------



## Claca (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Jejeje. Ahora en serio, muchas gracias por la opinión. El problema es que tengo muchas pérdidas que compensar aún con TRE, por lo que me sale mejor vender el febrero de 2014 en 305 que el lunes en 325. Así de absurdo es. La verdad es que no sé qué hacer...
> 
> ¿Al AT no le gustan las subidas tan vertiginosas?



El problema no es la subida, el problema es la bajada vertical que hubo antes y que parece que ahora se nos olvida, ahí está el peligro de las subidas vertiginosas, la pérdida de memoria que nos producen. Juraría que en su momento lo comenté, CAF alcanzó el punto mínimo de recorte y justo ahí, que también era zona de soporte importante, empezó a subir, pero eso no quita el techote que nos dejó durante meses, cuya entidad me hace dudar de la continuidad de la subida, así que, por ahora, a ver lo que hace en los 330, que personalmente creo que se pueden ver, porque si se queda por ahí mareando -aunque los supere temporalmente- habrá sido sólo un rebote y los 240 continuarán como objetivo bajista.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es usted un patriota con doble nacionalidad!!
> 
> Ya en serio, el tema de los impuestos es ya sangrante....
> 
> Por el norte voy, por el norte vengo-vengo, por el camiiiiino.....



Modo coña. En fin asi pago doblemente mamandurrias.

De todas formas el 19% que me ha "robado Holanda" me lo devuelven.

Convenios de Doble Imposición (22-07-2005) Formularios anexos: Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas


Solo que hay que pedirlo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> ARCELOR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Claca, en tu opinión este es un rebote de jato muerto o es una figura de vuelta para irse parriba?

ienso:

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 13:08 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Vamos a dejar correr las Arcelor y a ver cuánto tarda en sobar las 10,80 euros.



Janus, su opinión tambien me interesa mucho.
Arcelor va parriba, o bien todas estas noticias de los periódicos suenan a horno que se abre?
no llevo Arcelor, no, es broma


----------



## sinnombrex (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Modo coña. En fin asi pago doblemente mamandurrias.
> 
> De todas formas el 19% que me ha "robado Holanda" me lo devuelven.
> 
> ...



¿Cuando se solicita la devolucion? nada mas recibir el dividendo?


----------



## Claca (10 May 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Claca, en tu opinión este es un rebote de jato muerto o es una figura de vuelta para irse parriba?
> 
> ienso:



El fondo del valor sigue siendo muy malo, apuntando a los 6,70 euros en el medio/largo plazo. Esto de momento, porque las cosas cambian sobre la marcha. En este sentido, la resistencia más importante está en la zona de los 11,15.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> ¿Cuando se solicita la devolucion? nada mas recibir el dividendo?



Creo que no hay plazo. lo que pasa es que no se si puedes pedirlo una vez pasado el ejercicio fiscal.

Vamos puedes pedirlo hasta los dividendos de 2 años, lo pone en el documento al menos en Holanda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El fondo del valor sigue siendo muy malo, apuntando a los* 6,70* euros en el medio/largo plazo. Esto de momento, porque las cosas cambian sobre la marcha. En este sentido, la resistencia más importante está en la zona de los 11,15.



No me copies los jráficos que te metooooooo!!!! :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

posteo pa subirles el ibex :rolleye:

hola claca como estas compadre , a los tiempos ienso:


----------



## darwinn (10 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El fondo del valor sigue siendo muy malo, apuntando a los 6,70 euros en el medio/largo plazo. Esto de momento, porque las cosas cambian sobre la marcha. En este sentido, la resistencia más importante está en la zona de los 11,15.



En cualquier caso, ya es arriesgado entrar para tocar esos 11, ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

cargad cortos esta es la buena , no como las otras veinte veces anteriores en que dije lo mismo


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargad cortos esta es la buena , no como las otras veinte veces anteriores en que dije lo mismo




Estás en un nivel superior. Soy fan incondicional tuyo. 

Tengo una imagen para quien ose criticarte:


----------



## Felix (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargad cortos esta es la buena , no como las otras veinte veces anteriores en que dije lo mismo



Hay veces (muy pocas) que cuesta mucho trabajo no zanquearle, el resto del tiempo es muy facil.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 May 2013)

Atención al lORO....







y al consiguiente castigo en mineras que ponderan mucho en los indices...:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 13:48 ----------

Estoy por hacer caso al jato....


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

Para los tecnicos, yo de técnico no entiendo mucho así que admito sugerencias.

He hecho un gráfico del DAX, veo que se va a producir una caída, al cerrarse el triangulo.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

el toque a la jran bajista se produce justo cuando el macd en semanal del ibex esta a punto de cortar al alza , el fallo de cruce provocara un brutal rally bajista 

espero comprendan la pequeña desviacion , ya que la ultima vez que el ibex toco l jran bajista fue en mayo 2011 , asi que colocarlo mal solo un par de pipos provoca unos 100 pipos de error despues de tanto tiempo :ouch:

por otra parte el soporte del ibex durante toda esta figura de diamante es la mm200 si se rompe y confirma la rotura en semanal , nos vamos muy pabajo ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el toque a la jran bajista se produce justo cuando el macd en semanal del ibex esta a punto de cortar al alza , el fallo de cruce provocara un brutal rally bajista
> 
> espero comprendan la pequeña desviacion , ya que la ultima vez que el ibex toco l jran bajista fue en mayo 2011 , asi que colocarlo mal solo un par de pipos provoca unos 100 pipos de error despues de tanto tiempo :ouch:
> 
> por otra parte el soporte del ibex durante toda esta figura de diamante es la mm200 si se rompe y confirma la rotura en semanal , nos vamos muy pabajo ienso:



Pon un grafico de esa movida no?


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me copies los jráficos que te metooooooo!!!! :no:



Arcelor:: No se os puede dejar solos....al final me habéis picado


1


2

 3


Sobre la deuda de Arcelor


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pon un grafico de esa movida no?





:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

son ganas de malgastar el intelecto tratar de visualizar algo sobre el IBEX. Pongan el SP porque el boss es quien manda.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

en el sp500 no se puede aplicar el intelecto chaval :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el sp500 no se puede aplicar el intelecto chaval :rolleye:





Tiene razón pero el SP sí que da más información (Su Polla).
Has caído como un gatito.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene razón pero el SP sí que da más información (Su Polla).
> Has caído como un gatito.



pareciese que conoce ustec a mi polla mejor que yo mismo ehhh


----------



## mataresfacil (10 May 2013)

Esta ocurriendo esto...

Cuando se den la vuelta toca acojone general.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

contemplad el poderio de la jran bajista , ahora sera mejor que solteis to el papel ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Claca (10 May 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> En cualquier caso, ya es arriesgado entrar para tocar esos 11, ¿o me equivoco?



Para mí los 10,50 se alcanzarán con mucha probabilidad, los 11,00 ya veremos. El problema de incorporarse ahora en el valor es el stop. Hace unos pocos días di los 9,40 como referencia clarísima para el corto plazo, entonces valía la pena entrar, pero ahora es difícil determinar un punto de salida con sentido para aprovechar el tirón que le queda. Yo ya ni me molestaría, habrán otras.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Me incorporo para ver el final de sesión en el culibex


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

bienvenidito señor bertok :no:


----------



## darwinn (10 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Para mí los 10,50 se alcanzarán con mucha probabilidad, los 11,00 ya veremos. El problema de incorporarse ahora en el valor es el stop. Hace unos pocos días di los 9,40 como referencia clarísima para el corto plazo, entonces valía la pena entrar, pero ahora es difícil determinar un punto de salida con sentido para aprovechar el tirón que le queda. Yo ya ni me molestaría, habrán otras.



Mil gracias claca! Aunque pienses de una determinada forma, siempre viene bien que te lo confirme alguien


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bienvenidito señor bertok :no:



Gato, ponte largo por dios.


----------



## sr.anus (10 May 2013)

quien el viernes opera
con pandoro perrea


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Hay han masacrado a muchas gacelillas de esas que piensan que the limit is the sky.


----------



## boquiman (10 May 2013)

Atencion a la conferencia del tito berni que da a las 15:30...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

el limite para el ibex es la jran bajista , eso si cuando el ibex la supere volara :Baile:

pero a de generarse una potente estructura alcista y en eso estamos , los minimos en 6000 son parte de dicha estruturah :bla:


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Atencion a la conferencia del tito berni que da a las 15:30...



De un momento a otro abren las puertas del infierno, cualquier excusa es buena.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 13:26 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> el limite para el ibex es la jran bajista , eso si cuando el ibex la supere volara :Baile:
> 
> pero a de generarse una potente estructura alcista y en eso estamos , los minimos en 6000 son parte de dicha estruturah :bla:



Gato, cuida esa jortografía, ostias ::


----------



## torrefacto (10 May 2013)

Creo que está claro lo que va a ocurrir mis pequeñas gacelillas:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Creo que está claro lo que va a ocurrir mis pequeñas gacelillas:



ustec si que lo ve claro ::


----------



## boquiman (10 May 2013)

Ben Bernanke Speaks - Live Webcast | Zero Hedge


----------



## torrefacto (10 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec si que lo ve claro ::



Corregido XD, perdone


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Ahora subo unas boobs mu ricas.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

ahora implora ustec mi perdon , pues si le perdono 

ahora con respecto del grafico , el ibex supero esa parte alta del lateral , pero es una trampa , un poco mas arriba esta la jran bajista , que es lo que esta provocando el giro a la baja


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

*Diferencias entre con y sin
*


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (10 May 2013)

Gatico poniendose largo para el cierre de hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Gatico poniendose largo para el cierre de hoy.



voy corto desde ayer y mantendre esos cortos un par de semanas


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

El próximo latigazo de Alpha puede dar mucho reward si es que se produce en no más de 4 sesiones.


----------



## jayco (10 May 2013)

Supervisors also are working with firms to assess how profitability and capital would fare under various stressful interest rate scenarios.

Ja,ja,ja


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Este mierda sólo tiene una impresora. Y no es poco.


----------



## paulistano (10 May 2013)

Yo me pregunto, como es posible que un tío que ha estudiado algo sobre lo que comúnmente se llama "la bolsa".... No acierta una? 

Si este tío habla de macd, bollingers, etc.... Y no acierta una..... No quiero que pensar de los que somos de letras. 


Bueno, queda el consuelo de que los de letras no tenemos faltas de hortographia...

. 

Y gato ,, pone largo, que vendí el miércoles cohone!!


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (10 May 2013)

Los USANOS tienen una puesta en escena de Bernake que en vez de una rueda de prensa pareciera que está recibiendo un oscar.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Los USANOS tienen una puesta en escena de Bernake que en vez de una rueda de prensa pareciera que está recibiendo un oscar.



oscar al mejor maquillaje ::


----------



## ddddd (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El próximo latigazo de Alpha puede dar mucho reward si es que se produce en no más de 4 sesiones.



Uno que anda dentro desde hace una semana. 

¿Niveles a considerar en este caso, tanto por arriba como por abajo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Uno que anda dentro desde hace una semana.
> 
> ¿Niveles a considerar en este caso, tanto por arriba como por abajo?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Por debajo de 6,6 hay que salirse rápido.
Por arriba en 7,85 como primer objetivo pero solo si rebota.

El valor es muy bajista.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Diferencias entre con y sin
> *



:Aplauso: Sin música no valen nada


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

Os voy a presentar uno de mis lugares preferidos, es perfecto para cuando necesito ordenar mis ideas, allí todo se aclara...


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

El oro está haciendo lo que tiene que hacer. Milimétrico ha sido.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a presentar uno de mis lugares preferidos, es perfecto para cuando necesito ordenar mis ideas, allí todo se aclara...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56913
> ...



Yo viví ahi al lado, en El Carmen....


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a presentar uno de mis lugares preferidos, es perfecto para cuando necesito ordenar mis ideas, allí todo se aclara...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56913
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-madrid-recoloca-a-concejales-no-electos.html

He visto la primera foto y ya estaba marcando al 112, creía que iba a saltar sobre la M-30 .
.
.
.
.
Y es viernes.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Ojo con las solares chinas que hoy se están fugando de máximos anteriores. Ahí están Canadian, Renesola ....


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a presentar uno de mis lugares preferidos, es perfecto para cuando necesito ordenar mis ideas, allí todo se aclara...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56913
> ...



Una autovia?


----------



## wetpiñata (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Una autovia?



Una autovía no... ¡LA Autovía!

Pero si destila esencia mesetaria...

(comprendo lo que dice: a los de costa -y Ponzi lo es- nos horroriza, así que comparto su desconcierto)


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a presentar uno de mis lugares preferidos, es perfecto para cuando necesito ordenar mis ideas, allí todo se aclara...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56913
> ...



eres grande, Ponzi


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo viví ahi al lado, en El Carmen....



Por poco llegamos a ser vecinos



LCIRPM dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-madrid-recoloca-a-concejales-no-electos.html
> 
> He visto la primera foto y ya estaba marcando al 112, creía que iba a saltar sobre la M-30 .
> .
> ...



Na que va, tengo mis locuras pero no llego a ese punto



juanfer dijo:


> Una autovia?



Mas que la autovia es ver con un simple golpe de vista una buena parte del sur de madrid, esas vistas junto con las del templo debod son mis preferidas. De vez en cuando me gusta ir a alguna zona donde se pueda observar como millones de personas hacen su día a día, es como ver a millones de pequeñas hormiguitas, hace que me sienta mas pequeño y de paso no olvido lo que significa tener humildad, somos una pequeña gota en un gran océano.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

Que tal el SP500 para esta tarde?
Habrá debacle? ::


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por poco llegamos a ser vecinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un sitio muy bonito y como bien dices ahí se puede reflexionar


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

En algunas acciones han cerrado los cortos, esta es un ejemplo


BBVA

En el Santander aun siguen los cortos aunque los han reducido


SAN

El próximo viernes toca renovación


----------



## FranR (10 May 2013)

Entro me alegro de que el gato vuelva a su JBI, le damos unas sesiones de "siyalodeciayo" y cuando menos se espere, la van a liar parda.


----------



## J-Z (10 May 2013)

Guano de viernes terminal, compren acero que me lo quitan de las manos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

Currency total war.
EEUU advierte a Japón de que se atenga a las reglas cambiarias antes del G-7 - Yahoo! Finanzas España
Los US diciendo que o paran de devaluar o le ponen la Nimitz en sus costas.
:XX:


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Huelo una corrección en Gamesa que si se pone dura podría llegar entre 2 y 2,4.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por poco llegamos a ser vecinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi lugar preferido es ir a correr al monte o trabajar en el campo. Escuchar el silencio, te hace reflexionar y me encuentro a mi mismo.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Las Yingli no lo están haciendo mal pero hace falta que peguen el tirón definitivo. De momento ajustamos el stop a 2,25 como precio de entrada. Ha habido que sufrir que casi saltasen los stops en 2,13 pero han aguantado.

Ojo con las solares chinas, están poniéndose super alcistas. Trina, Canadian, Renesola .... todo está como una moto y el dibujo técnico de las dos últimas es muy importante. El pero es que te descabalgan con suma facilidad.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 17:16 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Mi lugar preferido es ir a correr al monte o trabajar en el campo. Escuchar el silencio, te hace reflexionar y me encuentro a mi mismo.



El mío es la terraza tirado en el sillón con los pies sobre la mesa, tomando un cubata y viendo Madrid a lo lejos. Como el que ve la guerra del yogur desde lejos.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Huelo una corrección en Gamesa que si se pone dura podría llegar entre 2 y 2,4.



Pues ahi la espero yo con lo que voy a sacar de ITX en los proximos dias....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 May 2013)

bueno señores esto ya esta finiquitado , mantengo los cortos y espero gap a la baja para el lunes , que pasen un buen fin de semana , servidor se pasara por esos sitios que han recomendado , haber si pego algun susto


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Vaya festival de reward que nos estamos llevando en las solares chinas!!!!!!

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 17:29 ----------

Cierro Arcelor, la vela no me gusta porque ha ido de más a menos. Me llevo un 4% limpio en varios días que bien está. Si baja a 9,88 se podría volver a entrar al ser la base de la figura de vuelta.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 17:33 ----------

El SP empieza a dar síntomas de cierto patinaje. Es decir, comienzan los bandazos primero en timeframe de horas y después en timeframe de días. Es el momento justo para hacer cresting para los que hacemos trading en intradía. Se puede ir perfectamente a picar sobre los 50-60 que es donde hay un objetivo pero cuidado que son 10 pipos para arriba y 10 pipos para abajo constantemente.

Ahora es muy sencillo perder dinero en índices. Ya han visto la importante vuelta del DAX. Va a cerrar con un martillo invertido en diario y después de una gran subida. Ideal para que el lunes haya velón rojo. Yo ahí no me quedaría abierto.


Todo ello siempre y cuando el gato se quede callado, no he visto supuesto inversor más desafortunado en sus mensajes de ahora corto y ahora largo. Ya no acierto ni con los cortilargos.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 May 2013)

Pues mi sitio favorito es este:







Los fogones, con llama, no la mierda de vitroceramicas. Cocinando un buen arroz y saboreando una buena birra, una Coopers, y escuchando a Pink Floyd. Mi sitio favorito.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Vendo la mitad de la posición en Yingli, 9 cents de reward. A ver si se sigue a la otra mitad de la posición.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2013)

Si hay gap a la baja el lunes y gano algo, le regalare una aceitera en Condiciones.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 May 2013)

es viernes terminal y termino la semana con 0,37€ desastre


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

No me gusta cómo se están poniendo la plata y el oro. Se acerca el momento de ver los mercados en rojo. No todavía por lo que ahora toca ir recogiendo la cosecha, asegurando los beneficios, seguir acompañando la posible subida pero con fracciones de las posiciones y dejar tranquila la cartera de largo plazo. A ésta, no le afecta ya que su visión es otra más de largo plazo.

Se acabo el trading intrahoras por un tiempo, el cresting es brutal. Ya hace días en los que ha desaparecido la correlación inversa entre volatilidad y SP.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues mi sitio favorito es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que sabe cocinar, llama y nada más. Donde va a parar.....Si es que solo de pensar en la vitro me entran los 7 males. A ver que cocina profesional de restaurante tiene vitro. Por cierto, me encanta cocinar también....


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

En Research In Motion hay muy buen reward esperando a unos meses vista.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2013)

Chinazo se ha pasado definitivamente de BMW a VW :8:


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Mi lugar favorito. Birra (una Hoegarden por ejemplo) y un partido de los Falcons. 

Soy simplon cuando quiero relajarme. Aunque mas un un lugar favorito, seria "lugares" porque lo que mas paz y felicidad me da es viajar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que las TRE que tuve en 2011 también las tuve menos de un año. ¿Afecta eso en algo?
> 
> Gracias a quien sepa la respuesta.



Pues según lo que ha puesto vermer, las pérdidas en TRE se podrán compensar, por orden de prioridad:

1- Con plusvalías de otras operaciones durante 2012 (que entiendo que no hay)
2- En función del periodo de generación de la minusvalía2.1- Si es superior a un año, a compensar con plusvalías de 2013 (y/o siguientes) generadas en más de un año. 
2.2- Si es inferior a un año, a compensar en 2013 con plusvalías de operaciones de periodo inferior a un año, y si no llegan, hasta con el 25% de las rentas generales. Si tampoco quedaran compensadas, correrlas a 2014, etc.​De modo que si quieres compensar estas pérdidas en TRE, lo que te interesaría con CAF sería vender ahora y trincar la pasta, ya que ambas operaciones serían de corto plazo. 

Dime si he entendido algo mal.







juanfer dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto, pero las perdidas de unas acciones de una empresa se pueden compensar si han sido compradas > 2 meses después, eso era así independientemente de si han sido de menos de 1 años o más.
> 
> O sea que si compras 1 enero y vendes 1 eneros porque salta el sl y tienes vamos 1000 euros de perdidas. Si no compras al menos el 2 de marzo no te puedes deducir esos 1000 euros.



Esta excepción se hace para evitar que alguien realice pérdidas hoy en una operación para tener minusvalías (y compensar ganancias por otro lado), y mañana recompre las acciones porque en realidad el quiere seguir con la operación a largo plazo. Está formulado de una manera parecida a "no se pueden contabilizar las pérdidas si en menos de 2 meses de la venta se produce una recompra de activos _homogéneos_"



PD1: Si interesa, lo bueno sería poner todo esto de forma ordenada y, sobre todo, con enlaces o extractos de la normativa, ya que de lo contrario no deja de ser "es que yo lo puse así, señor inspector, porque me lo dijo un amigo".
PD2: Lo más importante de todo, de todas formas, ¡es que el señor ghkghk confirme que acabó con 18.000 machacantes de pérdidas!


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

La liquidez ya llego al mercado y Bernanke lo sabe, un % muy alto de las empresas usanas tienen suficiente efectivo como para comprar a golpe de talonario alguna que otra multinacional europea. Es solo cuestión de tiempo que la liquidez que ya esta en las empresas se transforme en inflación y cuando eso pase la Fed subirá tipos, parece que andamos cerca.


Bernanke ya no sonrie


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pues según lo que ha puesto vermer, las pérdidas en TRE se podrán compensar, por orden de prioridad:
> 
> 1- Con plusvalías de otras operaciones durante 2012 (que entiendo que no hay)
> 2- En función del periodo de generación de la minusvalía2.1- Si es superior a un año, a compensar con plusvalías de 2013 (y/o siguientes) generadas en más de un año.
> ...



El tema de las perdidas a corto pasadas pueden ser compensadas con ganancias a corto presentes... No me queda nada claro. Yo creo que no.

Respecto a las perdidas dr TRE, es vox populi. Ese año tuve luego una gran operacion con eon, y algo mas, y acabe el año con -13. El año pasado plano (los dividendos de BME, Gas y rep hicieron que fuera un año provechoso) y este voy unos 11.000 arriba. Por eso seria importante para mi saber la mejor forma de compensar el 2011 con el 13... Si es posible. Ambas con operaciones a corto plazo. Nunca mas de un año, ni perdidas ni ganacias.

Tengo una pequeña idea: convertir las ganancias es perdidas via dividendos... Aunque no se si hay alguna ley que regule eso. Aunque no creo. Este mes, comprar una que dé dividendos muy altos, llevarmelos y venderlas (el plazo de conservacion a decidir). Lo normal seria que tuviese perdida patrimonial. Repetir en julio o agosto, octubre, diciembre... Hacienda no puede decir nada porque, ¿cuanta gente compra una accion, cobra dividendos y la vende a los dos meses? Cientos de miles. Asi ire perdiendo patrimonio y ganando dividendos, y mi marginal es mucho mas alto que la retencion al dividendo.

Dicho esto, hay mucho que pulir. Se me ha ocurrido hace un rato. Y si es tan facil... Ha de tener una pega.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El tema de las perdidas a corto pasadas pueden ser compensadas con ganancias a corto presentes... No me queda nada claro. Yo creo que no.



Veo que nos entendemos. Voy a buscar normativas, pero eso es lo que he entendido yo del ejemplo este al final del mensaje de vermer:


vermer dijo:


> Ejemplo: en la Declaración de la Renta de 2012 no puedes compensar las pérdidas, y las dejas a compensar en los próximos años. En la Declaración de la Renta de 2013 no has tenido pérdidas, solo beneficios de 200€ con periodo de generación superior al año. Te compensas los 200€ de pérdidas del fondo de inversión (más de un año) con los beneficios de 200€ con periodo de generación superior al año; y las pérdidas de 200€ de CFDs (menos de un año), con hasta un 25% de las rentas generales





ghkghk dijo:


> Respecto a las perdidas dr TRE, es vox populi. Ese año tuve luego una gran operacion con eon, y algo mas, y acabe el año con -13. El año pasado plano (los dividendos de BME, Gas y rep hicieron que fuera un año provechoso) y este voy unos 11.000 arriba. Por eso seria importante para mi saber la mejor forma de compensar el 2011 con el 13... Si es posible. Ambas con operaciones a corto plazo. Nunca mas de un año, ni perdidas ni ganacias.
> 
> Tengo una pequeña idea: convertir las ganancias es perdidas via dividendos... Aunque no se si hay alguna ley que regule eso. Aunque no creo. Este mes, comprar una que dé dividendos muy altos, llevarmelos y venderlas (el plazo de conservacion a decidir). Lo normal seria que tuviese perdida patrimonial. Repetir en julio o agosto, octubre, diciembre... Hacienda no puede decir nada porque, ¿cuanta gente compra una accion, cobra dividendos y la vende a los dos meses? Cientos de miles. Asi ire perdiendo patrimonio y ganando dividendos, y mi marginal es mucho mas alto que la retencion al dividendo.
> 
> Dicho esto, hay mucho que pulir. Se me ha ocurrido hace un rato. Y si es tan facil... Ha de tener una pega.



Vale, he leído rápido y no he visto que las pérdidas venían ya de 2011, y que no se pudieron compensar totalmente en 2011 ni en 2012.

Sobre lo de _generar_ pérdidas _comprando_ dividendos, yo no le veo ninguna pega, pero teniendo en cuenta que con sus números me figuro que los 1.500€ de dividendos exentos de tributación le quedan un poco lejos, no hay ningún motivo para esperar dos meses.


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La liquidez ya llego al mercado y Bernanke lo sabe, un % muy alto de las empresas usanas tienen suficiente efectivo como para comprar a golpe de talonario alguna que otra multinacional europea. Es solo cuestión de tiempo que la liquidez que ya esta en las empresas se transforme en inflación y cuando eso pase la Fed subirá tipos, parece que andamos cerca.
> 
> 
> Bernanke ya no sonrie



Llevo unas semanas que no veo tantas restricciones al crédito como algunos gritan a los cuatro vientos...Sin ir mas lejos ahora mismo tengo preconcida una linea de crédito y una hipoteca , estamos hablando que con dos click,s tendría a mi disposición una cifra de 6 digitos, así sin mas al tuntun...Se me esta pasando por la cabeza la idea de la hipoteca inversa que proponía ghkghk. Esto es una proposición indecente en toda regla


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Veo que nos entendemos. Voy a buscar normativas, pero eso es lo que he entendido yo del ejemplo este al final del mensaje de vermer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto. Seria 2 meses la primera vez para los exentos, y luego ya simplemente intentar obtener la mayor cantidad de dividendos posibles hasta que las ganacias sean proximas a 0, tributando por dividendos y no el marginal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevo unas semanas que no veo tantas restricciones al crédito como algunos gritan a los cuatro vientos...Sin ir mas lejos ahora mismo tengo preconcida una linea de crédito y una hipoteca , estamos hablando que con dos click,s tendría a mi disposición una cifra de 6 digitos, así sin mas al tuntun...Se me esta pasando por la cabeza la idea de la hipoteca inversa que proponía ghkghk. Esto es una proposición indecente en toda regla



Las lineas de crédito es un arma de doble filo.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las lineas de crédito es un arma de doble filo.



En estos tiempos, las carga el diablo y las usa el temerario.

Winter is coming y tal.


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Exacto. Seria 2 meses la primera vez para los exentos, y luego ya simplemente intentar obtener la mayor cantidad de dividendos posibles hasta que las ganacias sean proximas a 0, tributando por dividendos y no el marginal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo a ese planteamiento le veo un pequeño inconveniente,por culpa de la limitación de los dos meses y el año usted no podrá comprar en mínimos ni vender en máximos. es muy difícil predecir esos movimientos a dos meses vista, quizás con bme como esta un pelin alta puede que algo así te salga bien.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Mulder, ¿donde tás?

Se te echa de menos 8:


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las lineas de crédito es un arma de doble filo.





bertok dijo:


> En estos tiempos, las carga el diablo y las usa el temerario.
> 
> Winter is coming y tal.



Estamos hablando de 6 dígitos al 3,2% y encima con la posibilidad de abrir y cerrar la operacion a diario es decir no pagar casi intereses. Se como funcionan los creditos y la verdad nunca he tirado de ellos porque los intereses se comen tu capital futuro pero en este caso funcionaria como una linea de credito, es decir solo pago intereses por los dias que use el dinero.Llevo meses con el caramelo y no he picado pero no me diga que no es tentador


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo a ese planteamiento le veo un pequeño inconveniente,por culpa de la limitación de los dos meses y el año usted no podrá comprar en mínimos ni vender en máximos. es muy difícil predecir esos movimientos a dos meses vista, quizás con bme como esta un pelin alta puede que algo así te salga bien.



Pero los dos meses son solo cuando se quieren recuperar las retenciones de los 1.500 primeros euros. CAF da dividendos en julio creo. Ya las habre tenido mas de dos meses, y superaran esos 1500. A partir de ahi, como si compro a las 17.29 y vendo al dia siguente a las 9.01. Cotizaran sin el dividendo, que tendre ingresado, y generare una perdida patrimonial (a veces un poco mayor del dividendo, y ptras veces un poco menor, claro esta). Y asi, ir pasando los beneficios del año del marginal a la retencion por dividendos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estamos hablando de 6 dígitos al 3,2% y encima con la posibilidad de abrir y cerrar la operacion a diario es decir no pagar casi intereses. Se como funcionan los creditos y la verdad nunca he tirado de ellos porque los intereses se comen tu capital futuro pero en este caso funcionaria como una linea de credito, es decir solo pago intereses por los dias que use el dinero.Llevo meses con el caramelo y no he picado pero no me diga que no es tentador



Depende de las comisiones de estudio, apertura, cancelaciones parciales o totales. Pero en esas condiciones (3.5% TAE), ya comente que no me parece descabellado tener una deuda de 120.000 euros, teniendo 120.000 euros en cash... Siempre que no sea para Caribe y Porsche, claro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero los dos meses son solo cuando se quieren recuperar las retenciones de los 1.500 primeros euros. CAF da dividendos en julio creo. Ya las habre tenido mas de dos meses, y superaran esos 1500. A partir de ahi, como si compro a las 17.29 y vendo al dia siguente a las 9.01. Cotizaran sin el dividendo, que tendre ingresado, y generare una perdida patrimonial (a veces un poco mayor del dividendo, y ptras veces un poco menor, claro esta). Y asi, ir pasando los beneficios del año del marginal a la retencion por dividendos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Pues es una buena idea pero fíjate que los dividendos no los den en papel, porque los scrip hacienda no los contabiliza como dividendos. Caf creo que daba como 10-12 eu


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estamos hablando de 6 dígitos al 3,2% y encima con la posibilidad de abrir y cerrar la operacion a diario es decir no pagar casi intereses. Se como funcionan los creditos y la verdad nunca he tirado de ellos porque los intereses se comen tu capital futuro pero en este caso funcionaria como una linea de credito, es decir solo pago intereses por los dias que use el dinero.Llevo meses con el caramelo y no he picado pero no me diga que no es tentador



Y si inviertes sobre deuda y pierdes?
Total es lo que hacen los bankeros y no ha pasado nada.
Un avión a un país emergente y cambio de identidad. :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues es una buena idea pero fíjate que los dividendos no los den en papel, porque los scrip hacienda no los contabiliza como dividendos. Caf creo que daba como 10-12 eu



10.5 euros.

Sí, deberian ser de las empresas con dividendos mas altos (para hacer las menos operaciones posibles) y en efectivo. Si al final, acabamos muriendo en BME 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Y si inviertes sobre deuda y pierdes?
> Total es lo que hacen los bankeros y no ha pasado nada.
> Un avión a un país emergente y cambio de identidad. :XX:



Eso lo ideal seria hacerlo... antes de perderlos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2013)

Boobernes again!


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Depende de las comisiones de estudio, apertura, cancelaciones parciales o totales. Pero en esas condiciones (3.5% TAE), ya comente que no me parece descabellado tener una deuda de 120.000 euros, teniendo 120.000 euros en cash... Siempre que no sea para Caribe y Porsche, claro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



0 por todo , solo se paga por el capital y los intereses, vamos que se puede tener un crédito a diario y en el mismo día cancelarlo. Tengo dos lineas , el que tiene menos intereses y que mas capital da es el hipotecario el otro es una linea de crédito normal al 8% también con 0 comisiones.En un libro que tengo por casa de Kiyosaki el menciona como ha usado a lo largo de su vida los inmuebles para pedir hipotecas inversas, así conseguía liquidez a corto plazo y a bajo interés. Nunca me planteado el apalancamiento pero con tasas al 3,2%-3,5% desde luego es como poco tentador.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 19:59 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Y si inviertes sobre deuda y pierdes?
> Total es lo que hacen los bankeros y no ha pasado nada.
> Un avión a un país emergente y cambio de identidad. :XX:





ghkghk dijo:


> Eso lo ideal seria hacerlo... antes de perderlos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Supongo que podre llamar a Bernanke o Dragui , es un daño colateral de su extrema liquidez....y si no monto un asociación a lo Ada colau "Afectados por la hipoteca inversa"


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 May 2013)

Sobre cerrar en pérdidas y volver a comprar las acciones en menos de dos meses he encontrado esto en la Guía de la Renta 2012, página 80:


> *2. Pérdidas patrimoniales derivadas de transmisiones con recompra posterior de los elementos patrimoniales transmitidos.*
> Las pérdidas patrimoniales derivadas de la transmisión de bienes o derechos que hayan sido nuevamente adquiridos por el contribuyente dentro del año siguiente a dicha transmisión, se integrarán cuando se produzca la posterior transmisión de los elementos patrimoniales recomprados.
> [...]
> En el caso de valores o participaciones admitidos a negociación, los mencionados plazos, anterior y posterior, serán de dos meses.




Estoy mirando la ley del impuesto en su último redactado para ver lo de ghkghk, pero se me está haciendo un poco farragoso. De todas formas, una señora escritora de rankia que tiene un blog sobre el IRPF dice que



Señora escritora de rankia dijo:


> Las pérdidas que nos queden pendientes de compensar, de los ejercicios 2009 a 2012, sólo podrán seguir compensándose con saldos positivos de ganancias y pérdidas realizadas en ventas con período de generación superior al año, es decir, de la base del ahorro.



Me gustaría encontrar dónde está esto escrito de forma oficial, así que sigo en ello (espero que esté escrito en algún sitio y no sea una afirmación verbal de nuestro ministro en rueda de prensa y que está pendiente de que se revise la ley del impuesto con las novedades fiscales para la campaña del 2013).

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 20:05 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Pues es una buena idea pero fíjate que los dividendos no los den en papel, porque los scrip hacienda no los contabiliza como dividendos. Caf creo que daba como 10-12 eu



Si le vendes tus derechos a la empresa (no a mercado, eh), ¿no se equiparan fiscalmente a un dividendo?


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Boobernes again!


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Sobre cerrar en pérdidas y volver a comprar las acciones en menos de dos meses he encontrado esto en la Guía de la Renta 2012, página 80:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ese caso si porque no estas recibiendo papeles si no dinero entonces es igual que un dividendo, poca gente en los scrip pide a la empresas el dinero mas que nada porque son los últimos en cobrar (ojo no entraría en este caso los derechos vendidos en el mercado)


----------



## vmmp29 (10 May 2013)

El coste de las malas decisiones - Economía Directa 10-05-2013 en mp3 (10/05 a las 11:38:12) 01:01:44 2029016 - iVoox


----------



## LCIRPM (10 May 2013)

Vendiendo STP, con plusvis para cervezas y a ver el basket


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Cierro la otra mitad de Yingli con 19 cent de reward por título. No ha estado nada mal.

Ahora a esperar a que se lo curre entre 2,5 y 2,6. Ahí tiene la gran resistencia.

Ojo, el día 25 presenta resultados y es una auténtica lotería. Puede abrir con un gap del +20% o del -20%. Habiendo reward, hay que salvaguardarlo.

En las últimos jornadas estaba muy débil comparativamente con las demás. Así que tengan cuidado.


----------



## juan35 (10 May 2013)

Gracias,

donde pones el ojo pones la bala :Aplauso:

el puto amo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Janus dijo:


> Cierro la otra mitad de Yingli con 19 cent de reward por título. No ha estado nada mal.
> 
> Ahora a esperar a que se lo curre entre 2,5 y 2,6. Ahí tiene la gran resistencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (10 May 2013)

Me huelo un latigazo en el SP. Estamos practicamente planos volviendo a empezar.

Otro que se suma a la fieshhta: Banco de Corea del Sur se une a la guerra de divisas bajando tipos Precio OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En estos tiempos, las carga el diablo y las usa el temerario.
> 
> Winter is coming y tal.



Las dan cuando no las necesitan y luego no las renuevan.

Los bancos son el cáncer de la sociedad. Han condenado a la exclavitud a millones de pepitos que aun no se han enterado.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las dan cuando no las necesitan y luego no las renuevan.
> 
> Los bancos son el cáncer de la sociedad. Han condenado a la exclavitud a millones de pepitos que aun no se han enterado.



Cada uno es mayorcito. Han arruinado sus vidas y ellos lo van a pagar bien duro.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estamos hablando de 6 dígitos al 3,2% y encima con la posibilidad de abrir y cerrar la operacion a diario es decir no pagar casi intereses. Se como funcionan los creditos y la verdad nunca he tirado de ellos porque los intereses se comen tu capital futuro pero en este caso funcionaria como una linea de credito, es decir solo pago intereses por los dias que use el dinero.Llevo meses con el caramelo y no he picado pero no me diga que no es tentador



Cuando estés pillado te lo dejaran al 12 con garantías adicionales.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cada uno es mayorcito. Han arruinado sus vidas y ellos lo van a pagar bien duro.



Algunos se han arruinados por generaciones.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

Sigue el cresting en el intradía del SP. Mejor no pegarle ahí.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Me huelo un latigazo en el SP. Estamos practicamente planos volviendo a empezar.
> 
> Otro que se suma a la fieshhta: Banco de Corea del Sur se une a la guerra de divisas bajando tipos Precio OroyFinanzas.com



En mayo toca guerra de bancos centrales de monedas duras (€ £$ ) la antesala a los aranceles y después ya saben.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En mayo toca guerra de bancos centrales de monedas duras (€ £$ ) la antesala a los aranceles y después ya saben.



plis, desarrolla el "ya saben" ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Boobernes again!







FranR lo vio rapidamente, voy cazando adeptos.



Correccion casi terminada. Lunes o martes otro toque paarriba.
Vea las velas de los dias 11-13 marzo.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> plis, desarrolla el "ya saben" ienso:



Cuando las mercancías no traspasan las fronteras lo traspasan los ejercitos. Llegado al punto de aranceles viene la guerra.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue el cresting en el intradía del SP. Mejor no pegarle ahí.



Hay que huír del mercado lateral como de la peste.
Mis pérdidas me ha costado entender esta lección.


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Hay que huír del mercado lateral como de la peste.
> Mis pérdidas me ha costado entender esta lección.



No creo que llegue a haber mucha lateralidad, y eso es un problema que me preocupa..
Lo han subido demasiado, hay demasiado dinero y pocas puertas.


----------



## juanfer (10 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No creo que llegue a haber mucha lateralidad, y eso es un problema que me preocupa..
> Lo han subido demasiado, hay demasiado dinero y pocas puertas.




La bajada pienso que sera por medio de gap.

Quien no ponga stops garantizados va a sufrir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2013)

Entro, veo un hilo de Flandercitos y me da repelúh...El mejor lugar es aquel en el que está lo que más quieres y punto. Ya sea unos fogones, una autovía (Estos de la capital están locos), o buen par de tetas coño!


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

¿qué te parece?




Ahora me voy a tragar GoT S03E06 con el cubata en mano


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En mayo toca guerra de bancos centrales de monedas duras (€ £$ ) la antesala a los aranceles y después ya saben.



Esto es una guerra de impresoras, si los cambios no caen demasiado, porque no imprimir mas y comprar los recursos del otro?. Hasta ahora ha funcionado. El problema es si alguien grita que el rey esta desnudo.

Si ha aguantado tanto hasta ahora es porque los usuarios nacionales de ese dinero no tienen otra oportunidad. Llegara el momento de la depreciacion/inflaccion, siempre ha sido asi.

Al final la mejor inversion sera ovejas, cabras, terrenos (todos ellos en el ambito de tu propia moneda) ... y bertok hara un yalodeciayo con tamaño de letra 100.

PD:



juanfer dijo:


> Cuando las mercancías no traspasan las fronteras lo traspasan los ejercitos. Llegado al punto de aranceles viene la guerra.



Esto ahora es inviable entre grandes potencias ... esperemos ... glups.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No creo que llegue a haber mucha lateralidad, y eso es un problema que me preocupa..
> Lo han subido demasiado, hay demasiado dinero y pocas puertas.



Si quieres saber como es el estado real de un país no hay que mirar sus índices sino sus calles y la gente que forea desde US dice que ve mucha miseria. :ouch:


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Esto es una guerra de impresoras, si los cambios no caen demasiado, porque no imprimir mas y comprar los recursos del otro?. Hasta ahora ha funcionado. El problema es si alguien grita que el rey esta desnudo.
> 
> Si ha aguantado tanto hasta ahora es porque los usuarios nacionales de ese dinero no tienen otra oportunidad. Llegara el momento de la depreciacion/inflaccion, siempre ha sido asi.
> 
> Al final la mejor inversion sera ovejas, cabras, terrenos (todos ellos en el ambito de tu propia moneda) ... y bertok hara un yalodeciayo con tamaño de letra 100.



Gimme more size ::

*yalodeciayo*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué te parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Disfruta, yo voy a terminar de ver Soylent Green. 

Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de hockey sobre hielo? ¿quienes son los buenos en selecciones?


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disfruta, yo voy a terminar de ver Soylent Green.
> 
> Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de hockey sobre hielo? ¿quienes son los buenos en selecciones?



Yo sólo veo los gags de cuando se meten de hostias


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando estés pillado te lo dejaran al 12 con garantías adicionales.



No me voy a meter y mucho menos poner de garantía mi casa que es de las cosas que mas valoro. Ya lo dijo Buffett si arriesgas algo que es importante para ti por algo que no lo es, estaras cometiendo uno de los mayores errores de tu vida, ya les paso a long término capital. La cuestión es a que punto de liquidez ha llegado el mercado para que los bancos preconcedan prestamos de varios dígitos. En mi vida se me ocurriría deber mas de 10k a un banco y solo seria bajo la hipótesis de sacar un buen rendimiento a ese capital, así que imagenese si lo van a tener complicado conmigo.Yo creo que no todo el mundo va a pensar igual cuando se lo ofrezcan, el mercado esta repleto de liquidez


----------



## tarrito (10 May 2013)

desde cuando se juega con palas :


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Si quieres saber como es el estado real de un país no hay que mirar sus índices sino sus calles y la gente que forea desde US dice que ve mucha miseria. :ouch:





bertok dijo:


> Gimme more size ::
> 
> *yalodeciayo*



Dentro de unos años de nada os servirán los terrenos si no tenéis semillas de Monsanto.Sus súpersemillas se están propagando por el mundo y al tener ellos la patente todo el mundo tendrá que pagar los derechos de autor.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me voy a meter y mucho menos poner de garantía mi casa que es de las cosas que mas valoro. Ya lo dijo Buffett si arriesgas algo que es importante para ti por algo que no lo es, estaras cometiendo uno de los mayores errores de tu vida, ya les paso a long término capital. La cuestión es a que punto de liquidez ha llegado el mercado para que los bancos preconcedan prestamos de varios dígitos. En mi vida se me ocurriría deber mas de 10k a un banco y solo seria bajo la hipótesis de sacar un buen rendimiento a ese capital, así que imagenese si lo van a tener complicado conmigo.Yo creo que no todo el mundo va a pensar igual cuando se lo ofrezcan, el mercado esta repleto de liquidez



Un burbujo que se precie, se compra una casa que no puede pagar, pide el tropecientosmil por ciento para pillar se el coche y vacaciones a ASPEN ........... y se mete en CFDs para invertir más de lo que tiene.

Luego refinancia la hipoteca de la casa y se lo gasta en Deoleo.

Eso es un burbujo de pre.


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Un burbujo que se precie, se compra una casa que no puede pagar, pide el tropecientosmil por ciento para pillar se el coche y vacaciones a ASPEN ........... y se mete en CDFs para invertir más de lo que tiene.
> 
> Luego refinancia la hipoteca de la casa y se lo gasta en Deoleo.
> 
> Eso es un burbujo de pre.



Ese es el problema, cuando no te ha costado ganarlo porque te lo dan con un solo click pierdes el norte de lo que vale ese dinero y mas aun de todos los sacrificios que hay que hacer para ahorrarlo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me voy a meter y mucho menos poner de garantía mi casa que es de las cosas que mas valoro. Ya lo dijo Buffett si arriesgas algo que es importante para ti por algo que no lo es, estaras cometiendo uno de los mayores errores de tu vida, ya les paso a long término capital. La cuestión es a que punto de liquidez ha llegado el mercado para que los bancos preconcedan prestamos de varios dígitos. En mi vida se me ocurriría deber mas de 10k a un banco y solo seria bajo la hipótesis de sacar un buen rendimiento a ese capital, así que imagenese si lo van a tener complicado conmigo.Yo creo que no todo el mundo va a pensar igual cuando se lo ofrezcan, el mercado esta repleto de liquidez



Todo depende de la habilidad en el trading.
Si usted puede acreditar un alto ROI sostenido habrá montones de inversores que quieran invertir en su trading y sacándose jugosas comisiones.
El capital sobra y la gente ni sabe que hacer con sus ahorros para sacarles rendimiento, en cambio los buenos traders escasean.
En mi opinión nada justifica invertir sobre deuda, puede salir bien pero se corre un riesgo innecesario. ienso:


----------



## inversobres (10 May 2013)

USA en verde. Que bien se lo han montado y aqui no ha pasado nada. Y hoy el vix acompaña para pegar el latigazo de ultima hora al cierre.

Que artistas.


----------



## boquiman (10 May 2013)

Los putos usanos que siempre tienen que cerrar en todo lo alto.... manipuladores de mierda... 

a mamarlaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Diferencias entre con y sin
> *




¿Y el segundo gif que he visto esta tarde?


----------



## inversobres (10 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Los putos usanos que siempre tienen que cerrar en todo lo alto.... manipuladores de mierda...
> 
> a mamarlaaaaa!!!!!!!!!



Es lo que hay, muchos bendicen las QEs, inyecciones niponas, bajadas de tipos UE y demas. Esto destruye todo alla por donde pasa. Bolsa para ellos, ruina para nosotros.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 22:00 ----------

Si señor cierre en maximos, con dos cojones. Y siguen subiendo. El ibex esta todo caliente. Es desesperante ver lo mismo dia a dia sin descanso.


----------



## FranR (10 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disfruta, yo voy a terminar de ver Soylent Green.
> 
> Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de hockey sobre hielo? ¿quienes son los buenos en selecciones?



Checos.. muchos terminan jugando por mucha pasta en USA y Canadá.


----------



## boquiman (10 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Es lo que hay, muchos bendicen las QEs, inyecciones niponas, bajadas de tipos UE y demas. Esto destruye todo alla por donde pasa. Bolsa para ellos, ruina para nosotros.



Totalmente de acuerdo: optimismo bursátil y la hostia puta y la gente jodida, pasando hambre y sin techo...

Panda de mamones


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y el segundo gif que he visto esta tarde?



Veeeeenga, la metadona




y ésta de regalo para la yonkada, coño.


----------



## ponzi (10 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Todo depende de la habilidad en el trading.
> Si usted puede acreditar un alto ROI sostenido habrá montones de inversores que quieran invertir en su trading y sacándose jugosas comisiones.
> El capital sobra y la gente ni sabe que hacer con sus ahorros para sacarles rendimiento, en cambio los buenos traders escasean.
> En mi opinión nada justifica invertir sobre deuda, puede salir bien pero se corre un riesgo innecesario. ienso:



No he calculado el roí de las empresas que he ido analizando pero intuyo que es alto...eso si a diferencia de un trader no puedo cuantificar el riesgo a muy corto plazo ,si dijese que si estaría mintiendo. Para que mi análisis funcione necesito un mínimo de margen de tiempo, como mínimo un mes y para que sea óptimo al menos 6 meses.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 22:15 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿qué te parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me vas a llamar colgado pero tengo una incognita que no consigo quitarme de la cabeza...Que tejidos mas resistentes, que marca de camisetas usará?Creo que fruit of the loom ienso:esas lo aguantan todo


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Es lo que hay, muchos bendicen las QEs, inyecciones niponas, bajadas de tipos UE y demas. Esto destruye todo alla por donde pasa. Bolsa para ellos, ruina para nosotros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 22:00 ----------
> 
> Si señor cierre en maximos, con dos cojones. Y siguen subiendo. El ibex esta todo caliente. *[size=+2]Es desesperante ver lo mismo dia a dia sin descanso.[/size]*



Ahi esta el tema, dejarse llevar para arriba, para cortos no hay posibilidades (a no ser un jato-trader). Madura esta la cosa. Parece/Es un fin de burbuja.

No han esperado ni al lunes, bueno, cerrare lo que tengo largo por la mañana (lleva 2 dias muy pepon y ya ha cumplido) y no por la tarde como tenia pensado.


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Ahi esta el tema, dejarse llevar para arriba, para cortos no hay posibilidades (a no ser un jato-trader). Madura esta la cosa. Parece/Es un fin de burbuja.
> 
> No han esperado ni al lunes, bueno, cerrare lo que tengo largo por la mañana (lleva 2 dias muy pepon y ya ha cumplido) y no por la tarde como tenia pensado.



Si uno aplica el "ojos antes que cerebro" y no juega a adivinar lo que hará la bolsa, esto no es tan difícil.

El truco es que un par de trades erróneos no te arruinen tanto trabajo perseverante en la buena línea.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No he calculado el roí de las empresas que he ido analizando pero intuyo que es alto...eso si a diferencia de un trader no puedo cuantificar el riesgo a muy corto plazo ,si dijese que si estaría mintiendo. Para que mi análisis funcione necesito un mínimo de margen de tiempo, como mínimo un mes y para que sea óptimo al menos 6 meses.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 22:15 ----------
> 
> ...





You've a problem, brother.

Those tits must blow up your mind 8:


----------



## jopitxujo (10 May 2013)

Gracias señor Bertok, es usted una buena persona.


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Gracias señor Bertok, es usted una buena persona.



Gracias man, sólo sale lo peor de mí con la pepitada premium de los PAUs del Norte ::

A ver si de una puta vez me pongo a ver a mi Emilia, Leslie, ....


----------



## hombre-mosca (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si uno aplica el "ojos antes que cerebro" y no juega a adivinar lo que hará la bolsa, esto no es tan difícil.
> 
> El truco es que un par de trades erróneos no te arruinen tanto trabajo perseverante en la buena línea.



Llevo el mejor semestre de mi vida bursatil  duplicando+ los resultados de los indices de los valores con los que trabajo.

Cada vez voy metiendo menos, no puedo atender "in-situ" las operaciones y eso me hace muy vulnerable. No quiero estropear mucho trabajo hecho poco a poco. Practicamente para mi ha acabado el ciclo, aunque seguro que me pierdo una parte de el. Practicamente ahora hago entradas para calmar la ludopatia.

Luego habra que ver tranquilamente como se desarrolla la cosa, supongo que esto ira "por barrios" y habra que ir buscando bien donde va la platita.

PD: calmar la ludopatia = calmar la ludopatia con una entrada clara


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Llevo el mejor semestre de mi vida bursatil  duplicando+ los resultados de los indices de los valores con los que trabajo.
> 
> Cada vez voy metiendo menos, no puedo atender "in-situ" las operaciones y eso me hace muy vulnerable. No quiero estropear mucho trabajo hecho poco a poco. Practicamente para mi ha acabado el ciclo, aunque seguro que me pierdo una parte de el. Practicamente ahora hago entradas para calmar la ludopatia.
> 
> Luego habra que ver tranquilamente como se desarrolla la cosa, supongo que esto ira "por barrios" y habra que ir buscando bien donde va la platita.



Cuando uno está en racha tiene que ser consciente que después viene la racha negativa a llevarse lo prestado.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias man, sólo sale lo peor de mí con la pepitada premium de los PAUs del Norte ::
> 
> A ver si de una puta vez me pongo a ver a mi Emilia, Leslie, ....



Yo todavía tengo pendiente el quinto capítulo que veré cuando acabe el partido de basket con una cervecita y unos anacardos.o


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo todavía tengo pendiente el quinto capítulo que veré cuando acabe el partido de basket con una cervecita y unos anacardos.o



Es brutal, el mejor de los que he visto.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si uno aplica el "ojos antes que cerebro" y no juega a adivinar lo que hará la bolsa, esto no es tan difícil.
> 
> El truco es que un par de trades erróneos no te arruinen tanto trabajo perseverante en la buena línea.



Exacto.
No hacer gambleadas. Nadie acierta el 100% de las veces.
No hacer entradas por ludopatía. Ir a dar una vuelta si no se ve claro.
El factor más determinante en bolsa es saber controlarse. :no:
*
Y se me olvidaba:
La cabezonería es el peor enemigo del trader.* :XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es brutal, el mejor de los que he visto.



El 6º no esta al nivel.....


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El 6º no esta al nivel.....



no me jodas ...... que me voy a poner a verlo.

He puesto un pequeño zapeo y he visto a leslie diciendo a J. snow no sé que de donde había metido el nardo ::


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> El 6º no esta al nivel.....



De qué habláis?


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De qué habláis?



déjalo, es cosa de hombres 8::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> déjalo, es cosa de hombres 8::fiufiu:



Deja de mariconear.


----------



## HisHoliness (10 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no me jodas ...... que me voy a poner a verlo.
> 
> He puesto un pequeño zapeo y he visto a leslie diciendo a J. snow no sé que de donde había metido el nardo ::



Ah bueno, si te mola el rollo lovestory te gustará, además se ve alguna boob que otra.

---------- Post added 10-may-2013 at 21:50 ----------




Janus dijo:


> De qué habláis?



Game of Thrones!


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Deja de mariconear.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2013)

Respect señores!


----------



## bertok (10 May 2013)

Joffrey wil pay for his sins, son of a bitch 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (10 May 2013)

Pero decid ya que coño de serie es.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero decid ya que coño de serie es.



Game of thrones Season 3 Episode 6.


----------



## LoboDeMar (11 May 2013)

REM del 30-04-2013:



LoboDeMar dijo:


> ¡Mamá mira!
> ¡Salgo en la first peich del hileh del ibeh!
> 
> Objetivos del mes:
> ...



Entro, saludo, os aplaudo con las orejas por _laj tehtah tan ricah_ que ponéis y comento agridulcemente:
- Dulce: IBE x 1000 vendidas hoy a 4,29. Las llevaba a 3,854. Mola.
- Agri: RWE x 200. Las quería soltar a un pírrico y defensivo 28,20 pero no pudo ser. Puto orgullo...

Esta semana recién terminada era "psicológicamente" clave para haber vendido ambas dos y esperar acontecimientos la segunda quincena. No me inquieta mucho quedarme pillado con RWE, dado que en su día entré a modo de "corto" a la continuidad del euro.

Addenda: Como el vergüenza-paquete de TEF no es muy grande (150 a 12,83) posiblemente lo suelte la semana próxima, me coma un hermoso -17%, y adiós IBEX hasta nunc... los 4800-5200 

A ver si hay suerte y el viernes próximo puedo estar ya completamente dentro de la trinchera, si aún queda sitio para mi (_y variah amigah mu guarrah que conohcoh y unoh paléh de birrah que ma sobrang_).


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

LoboDeMar dijo:


> REM del 30-04-2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trae guarras, hacemos hueco


----------



## ponzi (11 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Exacto.
> No hacer gambleadas. Nadie acierta el 100% de las veces.
> No hacer entradas por ludopatía. Ir a dar una vuelta si no se ve claro.
> El factor más determinante en bolsa es saber controlarse. :no:
> ...



El factor psicológico creo que es muy importante, si inviertes en bolsa y vas largo creo que hay que cambiar los esquemas mentales, es como dice kiyosaki, si eres un inversor no puedes comportarte como un empleado. El mercado no es un juego y cuanto antes se asuma es mejor. Si algo no es rentable es mejor no entrar, yo puedo tirarme meses sin operar.



Janus dijo:


> Cuando uno está en racha tiene que ser consciente que después viene la racha negativa a llevarse lo prestado.



Hay que diferencia azar con inversión, la primera es una cuestión de suerte la segunda de habilidad.



bankiero dijo:


> Si quieres saber como es el estado real de un país no hay que mirar sus índices sino sus calles y la gente que forea desde US dice que ve mucha miseria. :ouch:



De los comentarios mas inteligentes que he leído. Yo creo que hay un problema de recursos y puede que no solo estemos hablando de un peakoil si no también un peakhuman, es por este motivo que nos guste o no iremos a una sociedad dominada por alimentos transgenicos donde Monsanto lo controlara todo.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El factor psicológico creo que es muy importante, si inviertes en bolsa y vas largo creo que hay que cambiar los esquemas mentales, es como dice kiyosaki, si eres un inversor no puedes comportarte como un empleado. El mercado no es un juego y cuanto antes se asuma es mejor. Si algo no rentable es mejor no entrar, yo puedo tirarme meses sin operar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos en peak-all


----------



## Janus (11 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El factor psicológico creo que es muy importante, si inviertes en bolsa y vas largo creo que hay que cambiar los esquemas mentales, es como dice kiyosaki, si eres un inversor no puedes comportarte como un empleado. El mercado no es un juego y cuanto antes se asuma es mejor. Si algo no es rentable es mejor no entrar, yo puedo tirarme meses sin operar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hasta el sistema más automático tiene rachas, es así.


----------



## ponzi (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en peak-all



Probablemente,como sigamos así en un Pis pas llegamos a los 10.000 mill. Las tasas de crecimiento en China,África,Sudamerica son brutales.Iremos a un mundo de plantas potabilizadoras, energías renovables y semillas transgenicas.

---------- Post added 11-may-2013 at 00:32 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Hasta el sistema más automático tiene rachas, es así.



Me vas a perdonar pero ha sonado como una tragaperras Lo que si es verdad que el mercado ni sube ni baja ni se mantiene lateral adinfinitum,la gente suele olvidarse de ese pequeño detalle


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

Jaaaaanus

[YOUTUBE]rFqi_zX0970[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbujito1982 (11 May 2013)

voy a hacer una confesión:

en Navidad aburrido por el mal tiempo se me ocurrio apuntarme a lo de bolsia y como no tengo ni idea de nada tomé prestada alguna idea del "inquietante" señor Janus.

Pues bien, esta es mi cartera:

14.06% de rentabilidad, cartera Pelotazo en Bolsia.com

No sé lo que tiene porque me hice un correo nuevo para registrarme y no me acuerdo ni de la contraseña del correo ni de la de bolsia. La verdad es que como me iba tan mal en enero pensé, menos mal que no era dinero auténtico.

Recuerdo que puse AMD, creo que Prisa y BOEING o EADS (por aquél tema del 787 que dejó de volar) pero no estoy seguro.

Les agradecería un análisis de este pelotazo (nunca mejor dicho) si es que alguién puede verlo.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## ponzi (11 May 2013)

Aun no he escuchado a ningún político hablar de esto y eso que es un tema bastante serio. O se toman medidas reales para controlar la natalidad a nivel mundial como por ejemplo cuotas o en algún punto entre los 10.000-15.000 mill vamos a tener serios problemas


[YOUTUBE]MknHYs2RnDU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2013)

Grrrr ya estan en el muro????


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Grrrr ya estan en el muro????



Con buenas vistas en un día despejado ::


----------



## tarrito (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en peak-all



no joda!

y ahora cómo hacemos el all i oli?

no podremos seguir tomando all i pebre

::

la culpa es suya por ponerlo a güevo


----------



## Janus (11 May 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> voy a hacer una confesión:
> 
> en Navidad aburrido por el mal tiempo se me ocurrio apuntarme a lo de bolsia y como no tengo ni idea de nada tomé prestada alguna idea del "inquietante" señor Janus.
> 
> ...



Rendimiento bastante pobre. Se nota que te olvidaste de alguna solar. Rendimientos netos de más del 15% en abril tienen que ser de lo más normal porque ahí es donde se ha puesto superpepón el solar y otras cantadas.

También se nota que no hay metido Gamesa 

El día que metas dinero, seguro que pierdes ::

---------- Post added 11-may-2013 at 01:29 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Con buenas vistas en un día despejado ::



Un poco paquete, cuando han llegado arriba no han tirado al cabrón que les cortó la cuerda.

Es bastante lenta.


----------



## Durmiente (11 May 2013)

Creo que si el IBEX bajara de 8.300 o asi, convendría salir.


----------



## Janus (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaanus
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rFqi_zX0970[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]0Ck2XPu4iB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azkunaveteya (11 May 2013)

janus, por si interesa:

Adif pone a la venta dos viviendas en Santander mediante subasta pblica. eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## burbujas (11 May 2013)

Bloomberg se enfrenta a un escándalo de espionaje en Wall Street | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Janus (11 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> janus, por si interesa:
> 
> Adif pone a la venta dos viviendas en Santander mediante subasta pblica. eldiariomontanes.es



Están burbujeados. Son viviendas que están en una barriada construida al lado de las vías, supongo que siempre han sido propiedad de Adif / Renfe desde los tiempos de Franco y que se las tenían cedidas a los trabajadores.

Con bastante precarias y es una zona con una comunicación muy escasa aún estando muy cerca de Valdecilla. Están exactamente enfrente de las cocheras de los buses urbanos y al lado de un gran parque que les separa de Cazoña.

Por ese dinero que piden, te puedes comprar vivienda en bastantes sitios.


----------



## ponzi (11 May 2013)

Como la población parece que no para de crecer en algun momento se tendra que generalizar el uso preservativos en países pobres...Así que os traigo un nuevo fichaje...Dueños de DUREX


https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/RB./financials


La linea de productos de esta gente es como poco curiosa....

Reckitt Benckiser - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Desde Nenuco a Vitroclen y pasando por Durex

El negocio es impresionante, margen neto del 19% roe del 31%, aunque eso si podrían estar un poco mas baratos


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 May 2013)

A Janus, lo que es de Janus. Lo de Gamesa ha sido un señor pelotazo. Gracias maestro.

Haciéndole caso pillé a finales de diciembre un paquetito en 1.74, que fueron soltadas en 2.07 durante la primera ruptura de los 2€. Ya en la última caída antes del gran despegue, cargué en 1.85 mientras se depeñaba. Llegó a tocar los 1,63. Justo a escasos céntimos de mi SL y de hay otra vez "pa'arriba". Esta segunda vez fueron soltadas en 2.21 (lo sé, soy un cagao...)

Da vértigo verla a 3€. Cerebro dice que toca corrección, ojos que ha perdido impetú en las últimas sesiones.


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Esto es una guerra de impresoras, si los cambios no caen demasiado, porque no imprimir mas y comprar los recursos del otro?. Hasta ahora ha funcionado. El problema es si alguien grita que el rey esta desnudo.
> 
> Si ha aguantado tanto hasta ahora es porque los usuarios nacionales de ese dinero no tienen otra oportunidad. Llegara el momento de la depreciacion/inflaccion, siempre ha sido asi.
> 
> ...



Desgraciadamente las guerras han estado presente en toda la historia. Mientras hayan hombres habrán guerras. Si han habido tantos años de paz ha sido por el nivel de las armas. Pero es inevitable.


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Game of thrones Season 3 Episode 6.



Yo vi la primera temporada y tampoco me gusto mucho. Vale la pena la 2 y 3.


----------



## Hinel (11 May 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> Creo que si el IBEX bajara de 8.300 o asi, convendría salir.



..........


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo vi la primera temporada y tampoco me gusto mucho. Vale la pena la 2 y 3.



Sí vale la pena la pena tanto la 2ª como la 3ª temporada.


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sí vale la pena la pena tanto la 2ª como la 3ª temporada.



Voy a usar el ancho de banda.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

Se rifa owned planetario. La falta de seriedad con la que trata el gráfico del SP (el del artículo) es vergonzante.

Una oferta que no puede rechazar - TELN DE FONDO - Cotizalia.com

El día 26 de enero de este año escribí un post titulado Back to the USA, recomendando tener una exposición importante a la renta variable norteamericana. Entonces me basaba en expectativas. Ahora cada dato que sale las va convirtiendo en realidades.

La caída del paro ya es tendencial. Sólo hay que ver un gráfico. El crédito fluye con normalidad y a tipos de interés históricamente bajos. La construcción de viviendas muestra un gran dinamismo porque se acaba el stock de viviendas nuevas. Suben los precios inmobiliarios. El sector servicios, que representa el 90% de la economía de EEUU, es ya el protagonista del crecimiento. Y, por si todo esto fuera poco, las nuevas tecnologías de extracción revolucionan el sector energético y las industrias relacionadas con él. La economía norteamericana no tardará en entrar en velocidad de crucero con un crecimiento del 3% y sin presiones inflacionistas. Y ahora, con una confirmación técnica que no teníamos entonces y que, de consolidarse, podría ser la primera vez que se produce en 40 años: la entrada en un periodo bursátil alcista de largo plazo. 

Un poco de análisis técnico

Observen, por favor, este gráfico del SP 500:



Es el índice S&P 500 desde el año 1940. Jamás, desde entonces, se había dado una situación similar a la que se dio en la década de los 70 y su resolución alcista, que se prolongó a lo largo de los años 80 y hasta finales de los 90, que es cuando explotó la burbuja de las punto.com (y con un importante traspiés en 1987). Es un movimiento técnico que no se había dado hasta hoy. En aquel momento, el índice se movió en una banda de fluctuación que duró aproximadamente 10 años, para finalmente romper al alza y marcarse un movimiento alcista de muy largo plazo que duró, como digo, la friolera de 18 años. Obviamente, entre medias hubo años malos, pero el que invirtió a principios de los 80 seguro que no estaba arrepentido a finales de los 90.

Observemos de nuevo el gráfico: la primera línea roja es la que dibuja el techo que estableció el mercado en la banda de fluctuación que se inicia en los años 70 y que finalmente se rompe al alza alrededor del año 1982. La segunda es el techo de la que nos ha tocado vivir a lo largo de los últimos 12 años, marcada por caídas muy importantes (crisis subprime, crisis del euro...) y recuperaciones no menos espectaculares. Pero al final, al llegar a niveles de 1570 en el S&P, siempre se acababa la fiesta.

¿Y por qué ahora va a ser diferente?

Para explicar los motivos por los que en esta ocasión podríamos consolidar el cambio de tendencia hay que cambiar de tercio, dejar el análisis técnico y centrarnos en el fundamental. Veamos primero qué ocurrió en los 70 y qué fue lo que cambió en los 80.

Vaya por delante que en una parte importante de esa época yo estaba en el colegio, y seguramente con pantalón corto, así que mi referencia no es vital, es histórica, pero sí recuerdo los comentarios en casa sobre la crisis del petróleo, Irán, el Ayatola Jomeini y que los EEUU andaban metidos en una importante crisis existencial y tenían un presidente indeciso y mucho más preparado para épocas de bonanza que para años de plomo. Era Jimmy Carter. El caso es que la economía americana vivía una situación de estancamiento, que encima iba acompañada de altísima inflación -stagflación (stagflation plus inflation)-, generada especialmente por la subida del precio del petróleo. Imagínense el panorama. No se podía utilizar la política monetaria para salir del agujero -ahora sí- (para más información sugiero lean mi artículo La bañera), y encima, en el circo crecían los enanos, porque la situación geopolítica era terrible. Basta ver la película Argo de Ben Afflek, de reciente emisión, para ponerse en situación. Las cosas estaban francamente mal en el plano político.

Pero llegan los 80 y se producen dos cambios fundamentales: uno que Ronald Reagan gana las elecciones y, dos, que a continuación nombra presidente de la reserva federal a Paul Volcker, uno de los mejores presidentes que ha tenido la Fed. Y pese a sus defectos -que los tenía-, Reagan probablemente ha sido uno de los mejores presidentes de los EEUU. O de los más afortunados, que en la vida la suerte importa (aunque suele estar del lado de los valientes).

Reagan y Volcker sí que eran gente dura, decidida y con madera de líderes, cada uno en lo suyo. No les voy a aburrir explicando cómo actuaron para sanear la economía y volver al crecimiento teniendo que lidiar a la vez con un problema de hiperinflación. Lo importante es que lo consiguieron. Y el mercado empezó primero a descontarlo y luego a valorarlo. EEUU vivió épocas de prosperidad y alzas bursátiles, que luego fueron a más con la llegada de un gran presidente demócrata, Bill Clinton, y con un presidente de la Fed, Greenspan, que desde luego al inicio hizo un buen trabajo, aunque luego me temo que se relajó demasiado (aunque cuidado, quien hace las leyes para prohibir engendros como las subprime o las cajas de ahorros son los políticos, no la Fed o el Banco de España).

La situación actual se parece mucho a la de entonces. Nuestros años del plomo se inician con el estallido de la burbuja punto.com, luego vienen las subprime y luego el mercado se da cuenta de que la Europa del euro es un castillo de naipes donde las cigarras conviven con las hormigas y no manda nadie en particular. Y con una clase política que pone la carne de gallina. En EEUU, la crisis ha sido mucho más económica que política -Obama es un buen presidente, en mi modesta opinión-, pero sin duda, la situación económica ha sido muy grave. Pero entonces comienzan los cambios.

No voy a entrar en detalle porque tienen todo o casi todo mi argumentario en los artículos Back to the USA (que, por cierto, debería ser “in” the USA, pues me inspiré para el título en el rock & roll de Chuck Berry) y La bañera, pero se resumen en:

-La gran actuación de la Fed, dirigida por Ben Bernanke, cuyos frutos empezarán a notarse de verdad ahora 
-La desaparición de la burbuja inmobiliaria y el fin de la caída de los precios de los inmuebles 
-La revolución energética 
-La capacidad de reacción de la economía americana


En este último punto, me refiero a cómo los norteamericanos han aprendido a competir con los países emergentes sin necesidad de jugar su juego, es decir, los norteamericanos no han tomado el modelo de competir en precio empobreciendo a sus ciudadanos, sino que han usado un método mucho mejor: la inteligencia. La inteligencia para crear IPhones; la inteligencia para buscar fórmulas para ser competitivos en la industria manufacturera, mediante el constante aumento de la productividad con ayuda de la tecnología; la inteligencia de saber llevar a cabo una política monetaria firme y adaptada a los riesgos reales y no imaginarios de la economía, etc. Respecto al resto, como digo, están suficientemente explicados en los artículos mencionados anteriormente.

Una oportunidad que no debe perderse

En una magnífica película, El Padrino, Marlon Brando decía eso de “le haré una oferta que no podrá rechazar”. Pues parafraseando alseñor Corleone, si el techo de los 1.570 puntos del S&P se convierte en el suelo de una nueva tendencia alcista, es decir, si se consolida el cambio de tendencia, cualquier persona cuyo perfil de inversión le permita asumir cierto riesgo bursátil no debe dudarlo: debe tener renta variable USA en su cartera de fondos, de valores o en su plan de pensiones. Oportunidades como esta no se dan tantas veces. Es una oportunidad que no puede rechazar. Sólo necesita que le asesoren bien en la elección del fondo -esto no es el Ibex– y en la conveniencia o no de cubrir la divisa, es decir, de tener un fondo que le afecte o no la evolución del dólar frente al euro, asunto importante cuando se invierte en activos extranjeros. Pero los índices norteamericanos y las expectativas de la economía USA -crecimiento suave, consistente y de momento no inflacionista– tienen, en mi opinión, una pinta excelente. Como para no perdérselo.

Que pasen un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2013)

Que nos llegan los chinos...

Meliá y el grupo chino Greenland planean abrir hoteles en Madrid y Barcelona - elEconomista.es


----------



## grillo35 (11 May 2013)

Articulos extremely bullish como este junto con portadas de Expansion anunciando brokers de bolsa hacen temer lo peor...:S


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Articulos extremely bullish como este junto con portadas de Expansion anunciando brokers de bolsa hacen temer lo peor...:S



Bullish everywhere, it's time to die :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## boquiman (11 May 2013)

A mi me tanto optimismo me está haciendo ya dudar, y al final van a conseguir que abandone mi pesimismo bursátil:

*Estos ven al sp500 en 1900 a final de año:*

Birinyi 'guidance' for S&P 500 index now 1,900 by end of year - The Tell - MarketWatch

*La peña cree que el rally tiene recorrido por delante:*

Los inversores creen que las subidas en EE.UU. continuarn

*y aquí el colega, donde yo veo un techo, él ve un arranque de ciclo alcista la hostia de rentable y señala los 10.000 sin cortarse:*

Estudio tcnico del DAX a todos los plazos 2013-05-10

¿Qué pensáis vosotros?..... Ayuda que me están volviendo loco!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> A mi me tanto optimismo me está haciendo ya dudar, y al final van a conseguir que abandone mi pesimismo bursátil:
> 
> Estos ven al sp500 en 1900 a final de año:
> 
> ...



Recuerda qué ocurrió un par de semanas después de los esplendorosos vaticinios de ver a apple en los 1000 USD.

Hay mucha plusvi latente y necesitan muchas gacelillas a las que soltar el papel.

Pinta el SP en timeframe mensual (uniendo los 3 últimos picos mayores de la última década) y espera al 1 de Junio de 2013. Ahí tendrás gran parte de la respuesta.

Mientras tanto es absurdo pagar la fiesta de y las putas de los demás.


----------



## boquiman (11 May 2013)

Gracias por tu respuesta Bertok así haré...


----------



## TenienteDan (11 May 2013)

Yo he tenido muchísimas más cagadas por comprar/vender en "roturas" de soportes/resistencias, que por comprar/vender en soportes/resistencias esperando que el precio rebote en sentido contrario (siguiendo la tendencia a más largo).

Entre las ventajas de la 2ª técnica está que el SL lo puedes poner mucho más pegado y el r:r suele ser mejor.

Hacer un cresting en el S&P tal y como está ahora te puede hacer un destrozo brutal, porque ya sabemos como son las recogidas de beneficios de esta peña, una noticia flanders que sigue al canal y te bajan en 2 semanas lo subido en 2 años.

No me parece que sea momento de comprar.


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Articulos extremely bullish como este junto con portadas de Expansion anunciando brokers de bolsa hacen temer lo peor...:S



Algún dia veremos un gap a la baja que quitara las ganar de tradear por años.


----------



## Janus (11 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Algún dia veremos un gap a la baja que quitara las ganar de tradear por años.



Ese día será una magnífica opción de tradear. Lo que necesitamos es tendencia, da igual hacia donde.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ese día será una magnífica opción de tradear. Lo que necesitamos es tendencia, da igual hacia donde.



Pero os pillará con un mierda chicharrillo de USA y el GAP es del -25% sin que haya ocurrido nada.


----------



## Janus (11 May 2013)

Si te piensas que el arranque de una supuesta tendencia bajista tiene que ir con un gap del -25% ..... poco has aprendido. Además, que sepas que en IG Markets existen los stops garantizados.


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaanus
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rFqi_zX0970[/YOUTUBE]



Como me gustaban Skid Row cuando era joven... Precisamente el otro dia estuve viendo fotos de cuando fui a Villarrobledo a ver a Helloween e Iron Maiden. Que tiempos aquellos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ese día será una magnífica opción de tradear. Lo que necesitamos es tendencia, da igual hacia donde.



Lo harán por gap para que no salten los sl.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si te piensas que el arranque de una supuesta tendencia bajista tiene que ir con un gap del -25% ..... poco has aprendido. Además, que sepas que en IG Markets existen los stops garantizados.



En los chicharrillos esos, gaps de ese tamaño no son infrecuentes.

Los SL garantizados de IGM apenas se usan, son caros.


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si te piensas que el arranque de una supuesta tendencia bajista tiene que ir con un gap del -25% ..... poco has aprendido. Además, que sepas que en IG Markets existen los stops garantizados.



Solo para cfd. Y no todos los usan.


----------



## juanfer (11 May 2013)

Posiblemente cuando empieze la tendencia bajista prohíban los cortos al menos en ibex.


----------



## Claca (11 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Posiblemente cuando empieze la tendencia bajista prohíban los cortos al menos en ibex.



Es importante ver que todas las veces que han prohibido los cortos han permitido mantener las posiciones ya abiertas en el mercado. Es un matiz importante, porque así se puede entender cómo configuran las carteras bajistas de medio plazo los grandes


----------



## mataresfacil (11 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Game of thrones Season 3 Episode 6.



Yo voy por el 5, mola.


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0Ck2XPu4iB4[/YOUTUBE]



Buena música y buenas mujeres ::

[YOUTUBE]OvZf_MxOvOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2013)

Hooooolaaaaa 

@bertok: Ese tio es un cantamañanas, ya le hizo alguien, jcb creo, una crítica a un artículo suyo en el que tomaba los datos y las gráficas y las interpretaba como le daba la gana. Miren su careto, miren:







@FranR: No way to see the czecs.....


----------



## bertok (11 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hooooolaaaaa
> 
> @bertok: Ese tio es un cantamañanas, ya le hizo alguien, jcb creo, una crítica a un artículo suyo en el que tomaba los datos y las gráficas y las interpretaba como le daba la gana. Miren su careto, miren:
> 
> ...



Ese tío es el canario en la mina.

Recomienda cresting en un medio de difusión masiva por la red :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Claca (11 May 2013)

600 Banks:


----------



## FranR (11 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hooooolaaaaa
> 
> @bertok: Ese tio es un cantamañanas, ya le hizo alguien, jcb creo, una crítica a un artículo suyo en el que tomaba los datos y las gráficas y las interpretaba como le daba la gana. Miren su careto, miren:
> 
> ...




Å½ivÃ© vysÃ*lÃ¡nÃ* NÄ›mecko - LotyÅ¡sko &mdash; MS v lednÃ*m hokeji &mdash; ÄŒeskÃ¡ televize


12. 5. 2013 16:15 / A
KANADA vs. ČR
SLEDUJTE NA ČT SPORT NEBO NA WEBU
Komentují Robert Záruba a Martin Hosták
Studio MS: Jiří Hölzel, David Pospíšil a Otakar Vejvoda


PARTIDAZO!!! 

Para que vaya conociendo a SU EQUIPO

Tabulky a výsledky MS &mdash; MS v ledním hokeji &mdash;


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Å½ivÃ© vysÃ*lÃ¡nÃ* NÄ›mecko - LotyÅ¡sko &mdash; MS v lednÃ*m hokeji &mdash; ÄŒeskÃ¡ televize
> 
> 
> 12. 5. 2013 16:15 / A
> ...



Podría ver alguno del skupina B....


----------



## FranR (11 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Podría ver alguno del skupina B....



Ahora mismo Alemania Letonia

Nemecko vs Lotyssko


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora mismo Alemania Letonia
> 
> Nemecko vs Lotyssko



No me digas que eres un hentendio dello hoki!!!


----------



## FranR (11 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me digas que eres un hentendio dello hoki!!!



GORRRR De Alemanía...creo que ha sido el Ozil ::

Ha visto a la velocidad que ha entrado la pastilla?

Han tenido que usar el vídeo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> GORRRR De Alemanía...creo que ha sido el Ozil ::
> 
> Ha visto a la velocidad que ha entrado la pastilla?
> 
> Han tenido que usar el vídeo. :Aplauso:



A estos si que les ha entrado rápido la pastilla....


----------



## FranR (11 May 2013)

[/COLOR]


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A estos si que les ha entrado rápido la pastilla....



Como molan las pirulas, que rulen que rulen


----------



## Janus (12 May 2013)

Interesante,

Wanted.avi | PutLocker


----------



## tarrito (12 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Como molan las pirulas, que rulen que rulen



[YOUTUBE]av2rZwtmcH4[/YOUTUBE]

y fin del hilo! ienso:

ainss no! fail ... forocoches es al fondo a la derecha, sorry ::


----------



## boquiman (12 May 2013)

Bullish everywhere...

¿Repetirá el S&P 500 la pauta de 1995 y terminará 2013 con ganancias del 34% (EE.UU.) - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## amago45 (12 May 2013)

Yomvi ... el Netflix de Prisa ... 
Hemerotek: Las deudas de Prisa: cuando el veneno corre más rápido que el antídoto
Refinanciando deuda
Alarma en PRISA: el 'plan de eficiencia' de Cebrián es un fracaso y la deuda con los bancos se dispara :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital


----------



## bertok (12 May 2013)

Esta semana los larguistas van a sufrir, aunque sea a base de hostias.

[YOUTUBE]-Fnrved7fn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vermer (12 May 2013)

Daniel Lacalle dice en elconfidencial.com: (el artículo me parece interesante)

hphttp://blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/lleno-energia/2013/05/11/la-gran-burbuja-8391

La cuestión no es “cómo termina”, que ya lo hemos visto en 2001 y 2007, sino “cuándo”.Es como los dibujos animados del Correcaminos.* El Coyote sube por el precipicio hasta que sobrepasa el borde, sigue corriendo y se encuentra que debajo de sus pies no hay nada*. El riesgo hoy es muy similar.


----------



## garpie (12 May 2013)

Burbuja incoming:

*En vilo por la burbuja siguiente*



> _Las políticas de los bancos centrales disparan el apetito por activos de riesgo entre los inversores
> Los bonos corporativos de baja calidad pagan el interés mínimo de su historia
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Z (12 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esta semana los larguistas van a sufrir, aunque sea a base de hostias.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-Fnrved7fn4[/YOUTUBE]



Esta semana llegamos a las puertas de los 9000.


----------



## bertok (12 May 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Burbuja incoming:
> 
> *En vilo por la burbuja siguiente*



Gracias por el artículo. Muy bueno. 


n-ésimo aviso a navegantes, luego los lloros al maestro armero.:XX:


----------



## J-Z (12 May 2013)

Llevas llorando desde los 6000 que ibamos a 4000, andamos en 8500


----------



## boquiman (12 May 2013)

"CUANDO LA AVARICIA, Y LA NEGLIGENCIA, ROMPAN EL SACO"

CUANDO LA AVARICIA, Y LA NEGLIGENCIA, ROMPAN EL SACO | OTRAS POLÍTICAS


----------



## bertok (12 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Llevas llorando desde los 6000 que ibamos a 4000, andamos en 8500



y con buenas plusvis que hemos hecho por el camino.

El primer cuatrimestre con buen aparte de ahorros en el 4% de ING. Ahora a buscarse la vida pero no haciendo cresting.

Compra, es la ocasión perfecta de arrancar un ciclo con culibex en 23.000 y SP en 2800 ::

---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 09:40 ----------

Caviar para el intelecto

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (339/339)

Menudo experimento económico-financiero el de estos días... Estoy bastante asombrado.

Como todo el mundo sabe, los Bancos Centrales están inyectando cantidades colosales de dinero en el sistema para que éste no se venga abajo. Cuando acecha el fantasma de la deflación, imprimen dinero o bajan los tipos de interés, alimentando con ello inmensas burbujas que un día de estos nos va a estallar en la cara dejándonos completamente pasmados. 

El artículo de hoy de Daniel Lacalle sobre la burbuja que hay en el mercado de bonos no tiene desperdicio -como otras cosas que publica, aunque no todas-. 
La Gran Burbuja - LLENO DE ENERGA - Cotizalia.com 
Como las deudas son cuantiosas, los Estados se han embarcado en una política de represión financiera global que machaca a los inversores más tradicionales; es decir, a los ahorradores y pensionistas con perfil más conservador. Al llenar el mercado de liquidez y bajar los tipos de interés, el retorno de los bonos soberanos de Estados Unidos, Alemania, Francia y un montón de países más, es negativo, porque al ajustarlo a la inflación se pierde dinero. Esto un problema para los inversores que esperan cobrar el nominal a vencimiento (como los fondos de pensiones, sobre todo); pero para otros, como PIMCO, no está tan mal porque entran y salen de la deuda pública constantemente. Estos es así porque cuando la rentabilidad del bono cae, aumenta el precio del bono y se sacan algunas plusvalías que "te alegran el día". PIMCO por ejemplo: compró bonos italianos y españoles tras la declaración de Mario Draghi de que compraría ilimitadamente deuda soberana cuando activara la OMT... y ahora los ha vendido porque está cayendo la prima de riesgo. 

Naturalmente muchos están jugando a ese juego; sobre todo los bancos, que están ganando un pastón con estos movimientos. Y a los Estados les viene de perlas... porque en el proceso se financian más barato, pagan menos por el interés de la deuda y, de paso, pueden seguir endeudándose hasta el "día del juicio final". 

Mientras los Bancos Centrales rieguen con dinero el sistema, esta tendencia seguirá. Pero hasta cuándo? Nadie lo sabe. La política de Japón de doblar la masa monetaria para llegar a un límite de inflación del 2%, ha machacado a los fondos de pensiones japoneses; que, de golpe y porrazo, se han quedado "sin negocio". Como van camino de perder dinero... están diversificando sus inversiones hacia activos más arriesgados que pueda proporcionarles un retorno que les permita pagar las pensiones de sus afiliados. Esto explica la caída reciente de la prima de riesgo española, italiana, portuguesa e, incluso, griega. Con lo cual se retroalimenta el proceso de la represión financiera global... 

La caída de la rentabilidad de la deuda pública, se está trasladando también a la deuda privada; incluso a la deuda de peor calidad, cuyos rendimientos están cayendo en picado. En general se trata de compañías muy jodidas, que están al borde de la quiebra y que, por estarlo, sólo te pagan un 5% de interés por sus bonos aún cuado el inversor pueda perderlo todo... Pero esto es lo que pasa cuando no se para de imprimir (el 35% de los bonos soberanos estará en manos de los Bancos Centrales a finales de este año, casi nada). Y se ven cosas que hace un par de años eran impensables, como que los bancos vuelvan a colocar en el mercado grandes emisiones avaladas por cédulas hipotecarias, como lo han hecho recientemente el BBVA o Bankinter (para disgusto de Enola). 

Luego, la búsqueda de rentabilidad también se ha ido a las bolsas. En parte es lógico que suban porque si las compañías se financian más barato, tienen más oxígeno para pagar su deuda y planificar sus inversiones. Ahí tenemos la subida reciente de ACS... Pero la subida, además, se está viendo retroalimentada por: la entrada de capital procedente de los fondos soberandos, las inversiones que realizan los propios bancos -nadie quiere perderse el festival- y, también, por la gran recompra de acciones que están llevando a cabo todas las cotizadas para mejorar su rentabilidad mediante "ajustes contables"; porque si una empresa vale más, en teoría, tiene más crédito...

Sin embargo, todo esto no va a acabar bien... no puede acabar bien. 
Los datos macroeconómicos que vamos conociendo son malos o muy malos. En España y en Pekín... Todo ese dinero creado de "la nada" no llega a la economía real. La tasa de ahorro de los ciudadanos está cayendo en picado en todas partes debido a: los recortes sociales, la represión financiera que machaca a los ahorros, las subidas de impuestos y a la inflación (aunque este fenómeno, va por barrios planetarios). Pero no sólo la tasa de ahorro está cayendo, sino un montón de indicadores más que no voy a mencionar para no "perder el hilo" de este post. 

*Las bolsas están caras, sobre todo la norteamericana. El rankiano Rosel (saludos Rosel!) lo explicó muy bien en un post que encontré por ahí:
"Pero también habla en el artículo de un muy buen método para ver si un mercado está caro o barato, no por el PER clásico sino por el ajustado a inflación inventado por Schiller y Campbell. El llamado CAPE. 
Se puede definir de manera muy sencilla como el Precio dividido por la media de beneficios de 10 años y ajustado por inflación. 
Una especie de PER muy bien calculado. 
*

*Históricamente además, como bien dice Hulbert en el artículo, ha demostrado tener buenas dotes predictivas para el largo plazo siempre. 
Pues bien, ahora mismo estaría en 23,3. Es decir un 41% por encima de su media histórica. O sea que de barato Wall Street, nada. El problema es que históricamente cuando este ratio pasa por encima de 20 tiende a producir un rendimiento AJUSTADO POR INFLACION en bolsa, en los siguientes 10 años de cero. 

El CAPE en 2000, cuando se tocaron los reales máximos históricos por inflación ajustada, tocó máximo histórico en 42,55 nada menos, y ya vemos... acertó el CAPE. Y en 2009 bajó a poco más de 15, dando bolsa barata, y de qué manera. Pero esto es hablar de largo plazo, y los mercados viven el aquí y ahora, que siga la fiesta de los bancos centrales, sería un error ponerse contra ellos".
*
Y también me pregunto si la bolsa alemana, con lo cara que está, no está descontando ya el riesgo fractura que acongoja a la Unión Europea... 
La depreciación de las divisas, que no está recogiendo el mercado del oro-papel (el del oro físico es otra historia muy diferente), está siendo aprovechada por los chinos para dejar flotar el yuan casi en total libertad. La consecuencia de este movimiento es que el yuan se ha revalorizado muchísimo respecto al dólar. Y esto es muy curioso, porque mientras todo el mundo se esfuerza en devaluar su moneda al bajar los tipos o imprimir dinero, los chinos están siguiendo el camino contrario. 

Al fortalecer su moneda consiguen varios propósitos: 1) controlan la inflación, porque las importaciones salen mucho más baratas. Lo cuál facilita la expansión de crédito en el mercado interno; y 2) pueden comprar tanto oro como quieran a buenos precios para diversificar el riesgo "dólar". 
En la última década, la reserva de dólares en los Bancos Centrales ha pasado de un 70 a un 60% y, tal como van las cosas, es de suponer que este proceso continuará...

Será una broma!?

Lo que está pasando en el mercado del oro es otra disonancia más... Kyle Bass no termina de entender lo que está pasando ni porque los bancos metaleros están vendiendo su oro papel cuando todos los Bancos Centrales siguen regando con gasolina el jardín. Pero ha dicho que mantendrá sus posiciones en oro, por algo será... Desde luego los chinos están comprando a un ritmo nunca visto y, al ritmo que van, comprarán en 6 meses lo que compraron todo el año pasado. Estos movimientos anticipan inflación o deflación salvaje, no importa, porque en ambos escenarios el oro gana. 
Mientras tanto, la alocada política monetaria japonesa puede dar algún disgusto. Como publica zerohedge, el interés del bono a 5 y 10 años está subiendo "inesperadamente"; cuando tendría que bajar... al fin y al cabo el Banco de Japón está comprando todo lo que puede. 
Japanese Government Bonds Halted Limit Down; Yields Spike To 10 Week High; Worst Day In 5 Years | Zero Hedge 

*La subida de tipos, si se consolida, empujará al país a la quiebra inmediata porque no podrá respaldar el pago de la deuda. No es una broma, son sólo números... Y será la primera vez en mucho tiempo, que un banco central de primer nivel, pierde la partida. 

Muy atentos a Japón y a la eficiencia, cada vez menor, de los QE para sostener el sistema. 
*
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Janus (12 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Yomvi ... el Netflix de Prisa ...
> Hemerotek: Las deudas de Prisa: cuando el veneno corre más rápido que el antídoto
> Refinanciando deuda
> Alarma en PRISA: el 'plan de eficiencia' de Cebrián es un fracaso y la deuda con los bancos se dispara :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital



Algo me han contado sobre una inversión de más de 100M que no ha dado fruto alguno. Está Abril encima de ello y va a echar a la calle a unos cuantos a costa de ese tema.


----------



## sr.anus (12 May 2013)

Para mañana, Arcelormittal o recuperar lo que perdi en fcc el año pasado, intentaremos entrar en arcelor cuando vaya a intentar cerrar el peaso gap mañana


----------



## bertok (12 May 2013)

Muy recomendable aunque ya estáis sobreaviso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]bYkl3XlEneA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (12 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Daniel Lacalle dice en elconfidencial.com: (el artículo me parece interesante)
> 
> hphttp://blogs.elconfidencial.com/economia/lleno-energia/2013/05/11/la-gran-burbuja-8391
> 
> La cuestión no es “cómo termina”, que ya lo hemos visto en 2001 y 2007, sino “cuándo”.Es como los dibujos animados del Correcaminos.* El Coyote sube por el precipicio hasta que sobrepasa el borde, sigue corriendo y se encuentra que debajo de sus pies no hay nada*. El riesgo hoy es muy similar.










Daniel Lacalle nos lee, HOLA DANIEL. El coyote es uno de nuestros gif favoritos en las caídas a saco. Es la figura técnica que aparece tras el pato del guano. ::

Pronto hablará de pandoro y mandriladas.


----------



## vermer (12 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Daniel Lacalle nos lee, HOLA DANIEL. El coyote es uno de nuestros gif favoritos en las caídas a saco. Es la figura técnica que aparece tras el pato del guano. ::
> 
> Pronto hablará de pandoro y mandriladas.




:XX: :XX:

De donde sacáis esos gifs ??


----------



## tarrito (12 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> De donde sacáis esos gifs ??



antes le pasan código al Húngaro que revelar la fuente de toda su sabiduría ienso:


----------



## FranR (12 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> De donde sacáis esos gifs ??



Tenemos uno para cada ocasión.

Imagine que usted compró bankia a 1.95, justo en el rebote 

Pues este gif es para usted...








Otro ejemplo... jato se ha lanzado a dar posibles aperturas para el día siguiente (todos sabemos el resultado :

Esta es la explicación gráfica


----------



## Janus (12 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenemos uno para cada ocasión.
> 
> Imagine que usted compró bankia a 1.95, justo en el rebote
> 
> ...




Supongo que tiene aprobación escrita y legal para decir ciertas cosas como:

*Escenario 2013
ALCISTA CON OBJETIVO
8.530

PRIMER SEMESTRE
Máximo anual 9.460
Siempre que aguantemos las primeras 11 sesiones por encima de 8.040

SEGUNDO SEMESTRE
Mínimo anual 6.270 (4.950)
Ruptura 6270 cambiamos escenario fin año.*

Hoy cosas que sin la rúbrica del jatropó, no valen más que lo escrito. Si acierta, va a ser épico y vamos a ganar un dineral porque siempre que haya tendencia (la que sea) y se aplique el "ojos antes que cerebro" .... se gana pasta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 May 2013)

Curráoslo un poco onvres!!!








holaaaaaaaaaaaas y tal....


----------



## bertok (12 May 2013)

Joder, este hilo tiene más intriga que la pelea entre John Cobra y El Batu de canarias ::


----------



## HisHoliness (12 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tambien aprovecho para llamar a hisholiness hijo de puta, y desearle que se quede en Brasil para siempre, es decir, poco tiempo.



Y yo que te hecho esquizofrénico? Anda vuélvete al frenopatico que te estarán buscando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 May 2013)

Fran....los canadienses les han cascao a los czecs......


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 May 2013)

para recordar los buenos 90's, podrian currarse algo mejor que el paco pil??? ::

un new limit - smile, o un remember de cierre de sesion con el mitico terratitanic de schilling.
[YOUTUBE]INtwsatSlHY[/YOUTUBE]

hora de irse a ver a curry y a duncan.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2013)

No ha durado ni un día...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/422274-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## tarrito (12 May 2013)

la cosa iba de pastis / rulas y lo vi apropiado ienso:




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> para recordar los buenos 90's, podrian currarse algo mejor que el paco pil??? ::
> 
> un new limit - smile, o un remember de cierre de sesion con el mitico terratitanic de schilling.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (12 May 2013)

A falta de Zuloman voy a dar la vuelta a los mantras burbujeros...


Para quien piense que el negocio de Macdonald es vender hamburguesas



O el de Inditex solo vender ropa


Warren y sus ladrillos


O que Kiyosaki solo vende libros


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la cosa iba de pastis / rulas y lo vi apropiado ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (12 May 2013)

Futuros ibex verdecitos....40 y pico puntos arriba.


----------



## amago45 (12 May 2013)

Olympiacos Piraeus vs. Real Madrid - ShowGame - Welcome to EUROLEAGUE BASKETBALL
Una alegría para los griegos, nos mojaron la orejita jugando a la griega.
Laso a ver si saca enseñanzas de este partido.
El año que viene más


----------



## ghkghk (12 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No ha durado ni un día...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/422274-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html



A quien ladraba esta vez?

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOLO08 (12 May 2013)

Es aqui donde se habla de relojes???.

La cosa es que me quiero comprar un peluco...leí cometarios hace unos dias sobre el tema con su foticos....pero no los encuentro. Que día fué??.

No sería en abril no??


----------



## bertok (12 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Es aqui donde se habla de relojes???.
> 
> La cosa es que me quiero comprar un peluco...leí cometarios hace unos dias sobre el tema con su foticos....pero no los encuentro. Que día fué??.
> 
> No sería en abril no??



¿cuántas pasta te puedes fundir?, ¿alguna marca preferida?


----------



## LOLO08 (12 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A quien ladraba esta vez?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



le ha dicho una cosa muu fea a HISSJOLINES..

---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 23:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿cuántas pasta te puedes fundir?, ¿alguna marca preferida?



tag hueur???..no tengo una especial...

hasta 1k


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> le ha dicho una cosa muu fea a HISSJOLINES..
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...



chungo, poca plata. Soy de divers.

Web oficial de Longines - Longines relojeros suizos desde 1832
Longines LEGEND DIVER en venta por
Hamilton Khaki X Copter
Oris Divers Small Second Date en venta por


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> le ha dicho una cosa muu fea a HISSJOLINES..
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Amigo Lolo, con ese presupuesto pocas opciones hay en Tag.

Mírate marcas como Hamilton, Oris y Fortis.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> chungo, poca plata. Soy de divers.
> 
> Web oficial de Longines - Longines relojeros suizos desde 1832
> Longines LEGEND DIVER en venta por
> ...



ok--- muy guapos..me lo estudioienso:

grace

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 00:12 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Amigo Lolo, con ese presupuesto pocas opciones hay en Tag.
> 
> Mírate marcas como Hamilton, Oris y Fortis.



Tag Heuer relojes

A no ser que sean falsos... a 200e.!!! en Tag. la verdad es que dá que pensar

y rolex a 200e...!!!
Rolex relojes


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la cosa iba de pastis / rulas y lo vi apropiado ienso:



era por decir algo y vacilarle un poco 

me vuelvo a la pantalla. que hay tiempo extra.


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> ok--- muy guapos..me lo estudioienso:
> 
> grace
> 
> ...



Te veo perdido Lolo.

Falsos seguro.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te veo perdido Lolo.
> 
> Falsos seguro.



es lo que yo creo..ahora la pagina da el pego.


----------



## FranR (13 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> le ha dicho una cosa muu fea a HISSJOLINES..
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2013 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...




Catálogo de relojes Certina para hombre en Barcelona, Laguarda Joiers distribuidor oficial relojes Certina

Relojes Oris en Barcelona, precios actualizados, LaguardaJoiers agente oficial. Distribuidor del reloj Oris. Catálogo con precios Oris es más complicado encontrar algo por menos de 1000 euros.


Si quiere algo por buen precio vaya a la página de venta de Relojes Especiales, algún diver Oris (como el GMT) o un Omega de cuarzo podrá encontrarlos por 700 aprox. 

Tag Heuer algún F1 puede que encuentre por debajo de los 1000 lereles, cuarzo suizo, por supuesto.

TAG Heuer F1 / Formula One Mens Quartz Watches

Aquí los tiene en dólares.. lo dicho sobre 700 leuros.


----------



## burbujito1982 (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Rendimiento bastante pobre. Se nota que te olvidaste de alguna solar. Rendimientos netos de más del 15% en abril tienen que ser de lo más normal porque ahí es donde se ha puesto superpepón el solar y otras cantadas.
> 
> También se nota que no hay metido Gamesa
> 
> ...



Siento responder tan tarde, pero es que tengo que tener cuidado con el "general Bertok" con el que estoy atrincherado. 

Todavía espero su orden, pero sigo de cerca los objetivos a los que apunta usted, Janus.

La "experiencia" de la inversión virtual me demuestra eso de que hay que invertir con dinero que no se necesita, ya que lo normal hubiera sido vender en enero con un 5-6% de pérdida.

Sin embargo, con el tema olvidado resulta que ahora estaría ganando un 14%.

Lo peor de todo, es que el dia que asome de la trinchera caeré cual gacela.

Seguiré mirando con el periscopio.

Gracias a todos los grandes del hilo. No pongo nombres para no olvidarme de ninguno.


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Catálogo de relojes Certina para hombre en Barcelona, Laguarda Joiers distribuidor oficial relojes Certina
> 
> Relojes Oris en Barcelona, precios actualizados, LaguardaJoiers agente oficial. Distribuidor del reloj Oris. Catálogo con precios Oris es más complicado encontrar algo por menos de 1000 euros.
> 
> ...




Hay que joderse, con la pasta que se está ganando en este foro, a saber: AMD, las solares, Arcelor, etc.... y lo que se va a ganar con las carboneras ...... y ustedes andan enfangados con réplicas y relojes de medio pelo.

Dense el capricho, les introduzco a lo que es crema de los mejores master timepieces:

Christophe Claret

Greubel Forsey


----------



## vmmp29 (13 May 2013)

los usanos en el after bastante rojillos


----------



## FranR (13 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran....los canadienses les han cascao a los czecs......



Ajustado, como dije partidazo. Los canadienses no son mancos

Canadá es el número 1 en licencias y de los más fuertes

Pero mire en esta tabla nuestro equipo!! Palmarés acojonante :Aplauso:


Men


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

Be careful con el SP en la sesión abierta.


----------



## FranR (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que joderse, con la pasta que se está ganando en este foro, a saber: AMD, las solares, Arcelor, etc.... y lo que se va a ganar con las carboneras ...... y ustedes andan enfangados con réplicas y relojes de medio pelo.
> 
> Dense el capricho, les introduzco a lo que es crema de los mejores master timepieces:
> 
> ...



Hombre es que el compi nos ha pedido un reloj con presupuesto ajustado, con marcas con una historia detrás y que también nos gustan a los que nos invitan a la Basel world todos los años. 8:


----------



## LOLO08 (13 May 2013)

Si.. autenticas maravillas..

Y yo con lo contento que estaba con mi tag y mi rolex...de pega!!

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 01:10 ----------

Guapos..si señor...

Y yo con lo conteno que estaba con mi Tag y mi Rolex....de pega!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2013)

pues empezamos sin gap a la baja...


----------



## inversobres (13 May 2013)

el chupinazo de las 9, no falla. otro dia mas con lo mismo.


----------



## aitor33 (13 May 2013)

Buenos días. En arcelor queda un hueco que cerrar al que es de suponer que ira, me voy a pensar si salirme...


----------



## LOLO08 (13 May 2013)

Buenos dias!!.

Parece que Arcelor vuelve a la carga. o

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 09:11 ----------




aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días. En arcelor queda un hueco que cerrar al que es de suponer que ira, me voy a pensar si salirme...



aguanta coñe!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

buenos dias gaceleridos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2013)

Buenos dias.

Solo entro para expresar mi alegría por el hecho de que la bolsa esté bajando.

Nos vemos.


----------



## TenienteDan (13 May 2013)

Mirando la posiciones cortas en la CNMW me ha dado por buscar uno de los hedge funds que salen.

He entrado en su web y en su "Quienes somos" me ha encantado esta parte:
"We are a group of roughly 60 people and blend the intellectual rigour of a leading research group with advanced technical implementation. We like to maintain a low profile and avoid publicity. *Nobody comes to work in a suit and we are a sociable company."*

Estos son cuantitativos por cierto: "Although most of us have advanced degrees in mathematics, computer science, physics or econometrics from the world’s leading universities and departments, we are just as interested in raw talent and will consider all outstanding graduate applicants."

Claca, échales el CV que yo soy de letras 


Pd.: Ponzi no encuentro Arcelor en las posiciones cortas de la CNMV, pero recuerdo que tu has puesto alguna vez el link. Podrías pasármelo por favor?


----------



## Abner (13 May 2013)

El vaivén hoy podría estar gracioso, el viernes revalidaron un nivel en el 8604 (f). Si no los visitamos y no han cerrado posis en el trallazo hacia arriba de primera hora le harán algo de pupa a los leoncios.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

esto es solo el principio , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos esta cercana :no:


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2013)

Buenos dias, 

Que parado esta esto.

Parece ser que las san vendidas a 5,64 bien vendidas están....ahora toca recomprarlas, la cuestion es a que precio...me tientan muco a 5,40:


----------



## vermer (13 May 2013)

Enhorabuena a los que estéis en Nokia últimamente. Hoy parece acompañarle el volumen en la subida.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

Cerrados esos cortoh en 8460 :Baile:

esperando pa cargar mas cortos , no creo que baje mas , mañana tendremos gap a la baja segun el papertrading que traigo :fiufiu:

bueno gacelillas tengo que decirles que estuve analizando el ibex y veo los 
12k para segundo trimestre de 2014 y se como lo haremos :bla:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerrados esos cortoh en 8460 :Baile:
> 
> esperando pa cargar mas cortos , no creo que baje mas , mañana tendremos gap a la baja segun el papertrading que traigo :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Pues ya está en 8440....

8435....


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

MV vuelve a cargar cortos , 8450 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerrados esos cortoh en 8460 :Baile:
> 
> esperando pa cargar mas cortos , no creo que baje mas , mañana tendremos gap a la baja segun el papertrading que traigo :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



No me asustes MV, esto segun la interpretacion que hace el codigo de tus palabras nos manda a los 3000 puntos mas menos 1000 para el segundo semestre de 2014. Entre esto y que parece que vienen algunos dias de rojo me mandas a la uvi.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

no se preocupe ustec , la cosa esta clara , veremos esos 12k y todo el papertrading a sido posible gracias a la correccion de la pequeña desviacion de la jran bajista :Baile:

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 11:23 ----------

soltados los cortos 8450-8425 :baba: la jran bajista va a dar para mucho , despues de corregirla y usando la jran alcista perdida , to el panorama se aclaro :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2013)

vuelve a entrar corto, cad vez que te sales tiron pa bajo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

metemos larguito 8410 :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (13 May 2013)

vamos IBEX-cabron haz caso a Franr


----------



## Abner (13 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vamos IBEX-cabron haz caso a Franr



Noooor, que siga bajando, que cuanto más baje más se confirma mi sistema..... 

::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

soltamos el larguito 8410-8426 :Baile:

volvemos a cargar cortos :Baile:

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 11:56 ----------

cerramos el cortito , sacamos pa pipas :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Que parado esta esto.
> 
> Parece ser que las san vendidas a 5,64 bien vendidas están....ahora toca recomprarlas, la cuestion es a que precio...me tientan muco a 5,40:



5.37. El SAN pende de un hilo....y con el todo el IBEX. Mala pinta. Solo falta que acompañe inditex y los 7500 son nuestros...

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 10:12 ----------

El Truzman que todas las bolsas del mundo dependen del IBEX...::::::

Listos vamos...::::::

El IBEX es clave para el resto de mercados - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> [/COLOR]El Truzman que todas las bolsas del mundo dependen del IBEX...::::::
> 
> Listos vamos...::::::
> 
> El IBEX es clave para el resto de mercados - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com




Madre del amor hermoso....

¿De veras ese tipo se cree lo que ha publicado?


----------



## amago45 (13 May 2013)

El Josie Truzman este va trozo de vino :S


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto 8438 :Baile:

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 13:22 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto 8438 :Baile:



como me gusta el mercado bajista :baba: :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (13 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 5.37. El SAN pende de un hilo....y con el todo el IBEX. Mala pinta. Solo falta que acompañe inditex y los 7500 son nuestros...





Finalmente no he resistido la tentación y para adentro en 5,38 que con comisiones son 5,387....dos mil títulos por si hay que acompañar desde los 8.400 hasta los 9.450 del jatoinocho:

Vendí a 5,64 el miércoles así que si hay que saltar porque nos caemos pues no dolería en exceso:rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (13 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso....
> 
> ¿De veras ese tipo se cree lo que ha publicado?



que esperaba de un maestro zahorí ::


----------



## HisHoliness (13 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> El Josie Truzman este va trozo de vino :S



Este tio es hinbersor? Tiene más pinta de preocuparse por el color de su pintauñas...

Vendidas las ITX a 104...+5%...Si se ponen a tiro las GAM...


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Este tio es hinbersor? Tiene más pinta de preocuparse por el color de su pintauñas...




Mucho peor. No es inbersoh. Es analisto.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 14:06 ----------

Pues que acabo de echarle un vistazo al V4 de Tag, y menuda preciosidad de trasto :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Que viene (13 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho peor. No es inbersoh. Es analisto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 14:06 ----------
> 
> Pues que acabo de echarle un vistazo al V4 de Tag, y menuda preciosidad de trasto :fiufiu::fiufiu:



[YOUTUBE]Monaco V4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 May 2013)

En realidad es este el Yosi...







El otro..será el de joven o algo....

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 12:22 ----------

A mí el yosi que me mola es el de Los Suaves







Ya sabeís "tres millones de parados, estadisticas y tú una más..."


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2013)

Una duda chicos, ¿qué empresas conocéis (Ibex o Mercado Continuo) que paguen dividendo sólo una vez al año? 

Gracias.


----------



## inversobres (13 May 2013)

Atencion a la paja mental de web que es Serenity Markets:



> A las 14.30:
> 
> - VENTAS AL POR MENOR de abril.
> 
> ...



Ahora veamos:



> Ventas al por menor
> 
> +0,1% cuando se esperaba -0,3%



Y:



> Ventas al por menor
> 
> Si quitamos coches bajan 0,1% que era lo esperado



Que alguien me explique como esta página puede llamarse seria.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 14:35 ----------

Bonita estrategia de liar al personal y seguir pillando pardillos en su servico pedobear. Alla van los gringos a por la planitud.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 14:47 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> El Josie Truzman este va trozo de vino :S



Me recuerda muchisimo a este:

[YOUTUBE]5qQZhuSXeS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## garpie (13 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una duda chicos, ¿qué empresas conocéis (Ibex o Mercado Continuo) que paguen dividendo sólo una vez al año?
> 
> Gracias.



Aparte de CAF, que creo que ya llevas y lo sabrás, entre las que sigo sólo conozco una:
INDRA

Aunque hace poco anunció que rebajaba su dividendo un 50% para este mes de julio, lo que dejará su RPD bruta en el 3,27%.


----------



## Krim (13 May 2013)

Vuelvo de fin de semana de despedida+Lunes de reunión, veo que ha venido Pandoro en toda su gloria y está al borde de petarme en Arcelor, y ahora me pienso que hago con mi platita.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2013)

parece que hoy terminaremos en verde


----------



## Krim (13 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joffrey wil pay for his sins, son of a bitch 8:



This is Game of Thrones. Only the good die young.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 May 2013)

Reversal y tal


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

Estaría muy bien que Arcelor bajase a 9,9 euros que es donde le meteríamos un bid.


----------



## darwinn (13 May 2013)

doy un bocadito a las SAN a 5,37. A ver qué pasa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ajustado, como dije partidazo. Los canadienses no son mancos
> 
> Canadá es el número 1 en licencias y de los más fuertes
> 
> ...



A ver si, son buenos. Pero los sovieticos-ruskis tienen más. Ahora bien las checas están mu buenas y hacen buena cerveza, vale será mi equipo



pollastre dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso....
> 
> ¿De veras ese tipo se cree lo que ha publicado?



la jortia.....:bla:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Joder, este hilo tiene más intriga que la pelea entre John Cobra y El Batu de canarias ::



Supongo que la referencia es deliberada, pero por si alguien anda despistado, que conste que ecoteuve.Muere 'El Batu' en Gran Canaria - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Supongo que la referencia es deliberada, pero por si alguien anda despistado, que conste que ecoteuve.Muere 'El Batu' en Gran Canaria - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , veo que se empieza a hablar mucho de un supuesto HCHi en el ibex , no hay tal :no:

que poco conocimiento tienen estos analistos , el ibex esta haciendo otra cosa :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

En la culibex, la vela de hoy no es definitiva pero es de las que hace pupita.


----------



## HisHoliness (13 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que hoy terminaremos en verde


----------



## FranR (13 May 2013)

Buenas y tal, que jornada tan bonita!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

el ibex tendra su momento de peponeo al nikkei style , pero antes los leoncios van a comprar to el papel sin hacer subir el ibex :bla:


----------



## FranR (13 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex tendra su momento de peponeo al nikkei style , pero antes los leoncios van a comprar to el papel sin hacer subir el ibex :bla:



Hombre!!! ha acertado hoy el gap a la baja? 

Ha mantenido los cortos un par de semanas, o en cuanto ha ganado unos pips ha empezado con el papertrading cortilargo?

A sus pies maestro. ::

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 16:30 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores esto ya esta finiquitado , mantengo los cortos y espero gap a la baja para el lunes , que pasen un buen fin de semana , servidor se pasara por esos sitios que han recomendado , haber si pego algun susto





muertoviviente dijo:


> voy corto desde ayer y mantendre esos cortos un par de semanas



Yo se que lo hace por el anonimato que proporciona internet, en la vida real no se puede ser tan tonto!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

El ciclo alcista solar ha llegado, tanto en empresas usanas como en empresas chinas. Solo queda cabalgar. Cuando me baje, lo cantaré por aquello de al menos transmitir riesgos.

Enhorabuena a los valientes.

El ciclo de las carboneras está también en camino pero de momento piano piano hasta que se vea el arranque.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (13 May 2013)

Parece que no todo el monte será de orégano para las solares Chinas.
Bruselas impone una tasa del 47% a las compras de paneles solares chinos - elEconomista.es


----------



## tarrito (13 May 2013)

@Bertok: 

¿qué más sabemos de la hembra que choca los 5?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 May 2013)

Sin ser Bertok, estamos hablando de la muy risas Tina Fey. Échele un vistazo a su serie 30 Rock, una comedia tonta pero con Alec Baldwin haciendo de "personaje interpretado por Alec Baldwin". Una mina de gifs, la moza...


----------



## Jose (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El ciclo alcista solar ha llegado, tanto en empresas usanas como en empresas chinas. Solo queda cabalgar. Cuando me baje, lo cantaré por aquello de al menos transmitir riesgos.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los valientes.
> 
> El ciclo de las carboneras está también en camino pero de momento piano piano hasta que se vea el arranque.




Tienes un listado de tickers.
hace poco leí que FRST está en quiebra.
saludos;


----------



## tarrito (13 May 2013)

qué eficiencia Accusatio Manifesta!

gracias :X


----------



## amago45 (13 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Sin ser Bertok, estamos hablando de la muy risas Tina Fey. Échele un vistazo a su serie 30 Rock, una comedia tonta pero con Alec Baldwin haciendo de "personaje interpretado por Alec Baldwin". Una mina de gifs, la moza...



Saturday Night Live. Es la que imitaba a Sarah Palin :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Tienes un listado de tickers.
> hace poco leí que FRST está en quiebra.
> saludos;



Lo que importa es que suben y ahí está el reward. Quiebra o no quiebra .... es imposible saberlo. Es caso es que están metiendo mucho dinero y los "listos" no lo meten en donde vaya a haber una quiebra.

Estoy en Renosola y LDK.


----------



## J-Z (13 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En la culibex, la vela de hoy no es definitiva pero es de las que hace pupita.



Pupita ninguna, hasta 8200 puede bajar lo que quiera.

Por esa zona rebote a 9400.


----------



## inversobres (13 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Pupita ninguna, hasta 8200 puede bajar lo que quiera.
> 
> Por esa zona rebote a 9400.



vaya tracking a bertok... muy de cerca.

todo llegara, solo hay que esperar.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que importa es que suben y ahí está el reward. Quiebra o no quiebra .... es imposible saberlo. Es caso es que están metiendo mucho dinero y los "listos" no lo meten en donde vaya a haber una quiebra.
> 
> Estoy en Renosola y LDK.



Voy a insistirle Janus, para conocer su opinión de esta noticia. Porque yo la veo un problema muy importante para las solares chinas.

Bruselas impone una tasa del 47% a las compras de paneles solares chinos - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , espero gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## J-Z (13 May 2013)

El gap te lo tiene pandoro tapado.


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Bertok:
> 
> ¿qué más sabemos de la hembra que choca los 5?



Ni idea, salvo que parece muy simpática ::::::

Pájaro ....

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 15:31 ----------




Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Sin ser Bertok, estamos hablando de la muy risas Tina Fey. Échele un vistazo a su serie 30 Rock, una comedia tonta pero con Alec Baldwin haciendo de "personaje interpretado por Alec Baldwin". Una mina de gifs, la moza...



hostia tú, en este gif está para molerla a palos y que no vuelva a salir de keli 8:

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 15:32 ----------




j-z dijo:


> Pupita ninguna, hasta 8200 puede bajar lo que quiera.
> 
> Por esa zona rebote a 9400.



Tienes a la estadística en contra :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Vamos a ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Abner (13 May 2013)

Coincido más o menos con j-z. Yo creo que los leoncios tienen muchos cortos de los que deshacerse y luego acumular para el objetivo FranR

El punto de rebote lo ignoro, depende de cómo vea evolucionar el saldo leoncio. 

Aún así y todo, el escenario de FranR del 9450 para el primer semestre, se me antoja un poco jodido tal cuál está la situación.


----------



## FranR (13 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Con algo menos de arcohó en el cuerpo y un poco más en serio, pongo mis proyecciones de este año. No varía mucho del que dejé ayer, pero afinando un poquitín más.
> "ownes everisgüere" :::: ::
> (por cierto, lo he dejado en un lateral del blog)
> 
> ...




Me traigo la porra de enero.... algunos ya no ganan. :: 

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Coincido más o menos con j-z. Yo creo que los leoncios tienen muchos cortos de los que deshacerse y luego acumular para el objetivo FranR
> 
> El punto de rebote lo ignoro, depende de cómo vea evolucionar el saldo leoncio.
> 
> Aún así y todo, el escenario de FranR del 9450 para el primer semestre, se me antoja un poco jodido tal cuál está la situación.



En este primer semestre nos hemos quedado a "solo" 650 puntitos y el viernes mismo nos situamos en <800.

Es un pequeño tramo, mire donde estábamos el 17 de abril.

Ahora mismo todo entra dentro de la normalidad (según mi sistema). 

En el blog ya tenía previsto que en los 86xx largos tendríamos un retroceso a los 83xx (Entradas del 3 de mayo y 6 de mayo)

Por cierto el 3 de mayo lancé una pregunta...no contestó ni el tato con 3000 visitas desde entonces... Recuerdo la pregunta:

*De los que os metéis por este antro a menudo: ¿Cómo lo veis? Haremos el rally directamente o tendremos un paseillo preliminar por zonas 8.3xx?*


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo la porra de enero.... algunos ya no ganan. ::



Yo voy con filtro de 600 pipos mejorando los 30.000 pipos del jatoncio ::


----------



## TenienteDan (13 May 2013)

Por cierto, he encontrado al señor Lacalle (o no) por nuestros foros que ya han comentado que tiene que ser lector:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/421150-os-cuento-cosa-imho.html#post9005177


----------



## Abner (13 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo la porra de enero.... algunos ya no ganan. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo intenté contestar, pero es que me pedía facebook o similar para usar la cuenta. Y entiéndame, no quiero que mi familia sepa que a veces mientras curro, me pongo los calzoncillos por fuera para combatir a leoncios malvados.

EDIT: Y mi contestación iba a ser, que efectivamente, primero habría una bajada antes del tramo final hasta los 9450 (si llegamos).


----------



## Durmiente (13 May 2013)

¿Y no pensáis que antes de la zona de los 9500 hay que hacerle un nuevo test a la zona de los 7800?


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Y no pensáis que antes de la zona de los 9500 hay que hacerle un nuevo test a la zona de los 7800?



Lo que está claro es que el SP y DAX están machacando máximos (+x2 desde mínimos) y el Culibex está llorando por llegar al 50% del máximo anterior.

El próximo giro bajista (en modo primario) será demoledor para el culibex y los niveles pronosticados por ANHQV, Tonuel y servidor serán una pesadilla para quién no haya sabido proteger las plusvis. El SL es como el condón si no se quiere tener riesgo.

Mientras tanto low profile y picoteando poco a poco y sin mayor exposición.


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Voy a insistirle Janus, para conocer su opinión de esta noticia. Porque yo la veo un problema muy importante para las solares chinas.
> 
> Bruselas impone una tasa del 47% a las compras de paneles solares chinos - elEconomista.es



La noticia es de la semana pasada y seguro que las empresas ya lo sabían desde hace tiempo. El mercado realmente grande para las empresas chinas está en China. Sobre ellas pesa la problemática de la deuda pero están consiguiendo refinanciarla porque las empresas estatales (aquí llamadas públicas) están enchufando dinero y no haciendo caso al sentido común.
Sea como sea, está entrando mucho dinero y no parece que en el corto plazo vayan a dejar quebrar a esas empresas. La situación en Suntech es mala y ahí sigue. Si LDK no ha quebrado es que no lo van a dejar quebrar de momento.

El sector chino está totalmente sobredimensionado y se exige un proceso importante de consolidación sectorial que pasa por eliminar players. Pero eso ahora no toca. Ya ven a AMD, la empresa es la misma que hace 15 días pero está cerca de doblar su valor equity en bolsa.

Hay que seguir al dinero y no tanto a las noticias.

Disfruten las pluvis, está siendo épico. El stop ajustado para evitar sustos.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 18:29 ----------

Me voy a hacer deporte.

antes de nada decir otra vez que ayer noche viendo cómo iban los futuros ... decíamos que ojo con el SP que tiene mucho peligro. Ahí lo tienen, rompiendo culos constantemente.
Es la situación perfecta para hacer cresting y lowering constantemente. No es momento de tradear en el intradía usano. El DAX es diferente y tiene más amplitud.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 May 2013)

los nivelitos que comenta el personal no tienen ningun sentido :no:

se esta preparando un peponeo que no tendra fin y para eso tie que parecer que nos vamos pabajo , eso los leoncios lo aprovecharan para comprar to el papel :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 May 2013)

Los usanos jugando con fuego

Me estoy oliendo el reversal a los 1600


----------



## Abner (13 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos jugando con fuego
> 
> Me estoy oliendo el reversal



El ibex marca los cambios de tendencia ::

No si al final el Truzman ese o como se llame va a tener razón.


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

En el SP la situación ya es extrema. Entre las sesiones de hoy y mañana girará para tocar los 1.600.

Los cortos están ahí.


----------



## sinnombrex (13 May 2013)

Veo este hilo muy parado, aporto una grafico que probablemente este mal, pero para darle algo de vidilla al hilo.







La segunda alcista llega hasta 1645.


----------



## juanfer (13 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los nivelitos que comenta el personal no tienen ningun sentido :no:
> 
> se esta preparando un peponeo que no tendra fin y para eso tie que parecer que nos vamos pabajo , eso los leoncios lo aprovecharan para comprar to el papel :bla:



Puede comentar algún nivel?


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que importa es que suben y ahí está el reward. Quiebra o no quiebra .... es imposible saberlo. Es caso es que están metiendo mucho dinero y los "listos" no lo meten en donde vaya a haber una quiebra.
> 
> Estoy en Renosola y LDK.



Me paso exclusivamente a felicitarle. He visto su post y las cotizaciones de SOL y de LDK. Sencillamente espectacular.
Sr. Janus, su leyenda se agranda.


----------



## Crash (13 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo la porra de enero.... algunos ya no ganan. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------
> 
> ...



No me atreví a contestar ya que no creo que tenga el nivel suficiente como para argumentar mi respuesta, y su blog se merece mucho más. Tendría el mismo valor que lanzar una moneda al aire.

Aprovecho para comentar:

Santander mínimo de Julio 3.976, hoy 5.38, +35,3%.
BBVA mínimo de Julio 4.31, hoy 7.386, +71,4%.
Societe Generale mínimo de Julio 15.28, hoy 29.84, +95,3%.

Será interesante cuando baje (si baja), ¿lo hará también SAN el doble?, o dicho de otra manera, ¿BBVA a 5 y SAN a 1?


----------



## J-Z (13 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo intenté contestar, pero es que me pedía facebook o similar para usar la cuenta. Y entiéndame, no quiero que mi familia sepa que a veces mientras curro, me pongo los calzoncillos por fuera para combatir a leoncios malvados.
> 
> EDIT: Y mi contestación iba a ser, que efectivamente, primero habría una bajada antes del tramo final hasta los 9450 (si llegamos).



Digo lo mismo, incluso la zona 8200 con ruptura trampa pa pillar a los gacelos y MV de la vida.


----------



## locojaen (13 May 2013)

Duda de novato.

BME ha comunicado hoy que va a reducir el capital social, reduciendo el valor nominal de las acciones en 0,23€ (que devolverá a sus accionistas).
Estos €€ creo que no tienen retención.
La pregunta es, ¿cuando se establece o se identifica a los accionistas con derecho a cobrarlo? Extensible al dividendo que creo se da el proximo mes.
¿hasta cuando puede uno comprar acciones para adquirir ese derecho?

http://www.bolsamania.com/descargas/hechos_relevantes_20130513165141.pdf.html


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Me paso exclusivamente a felicitarle. He visto su post y las cotizaciones de SOL y de LDK. Sencillamente espectacular.
> Sr. Janus, su leyenda se agranda.



Cierro posición con un 11% en una y un 8% en otra de reward. Cerca de 4 lerdos gordos está pero que muy bien.

El sector solar va a moverse muchísimo para apear a la peña. Hay que ir haciendo caja y entrando continuamente.

Deal done!


P.D: Desde luego que la bolsa hará lo que tenga que hacer pero no tiene pinta en absoluto de ponerse a bajar a saco, al menos de momento. El SP ya tiene mucho riesgo para el trading pero hay decenas de valores particulares que están haciendo las delicias. A nivel particular llevo el reward de los 10 primeros meses del año pasado, y estamos en mayo.
Viva la FED y la madre que les parió a todos ellos.


----------



## kemao2 (13 May 2013)

Parece ser que este año ya o se retiran las compras o se reducen de forma importante y parece que como muy tarde lo harán a final de año lo cual posiblemente marque el techo de la bolsa americana en los prox meses.

La FED acumula ya el 20% del total de la deuda publica emitida por EEUU y una cantidad muy importante en deuda hipotecaria. El timo de la impresora llega a su fin porque la burbuja de activos empieza a ser ya incontrolable


****************************

Según informó el pasado fin de semana* el Wall Street Journal, los funcionarios de la Fed ultiman los últimos detalles que darán luz verde a un proceso que podría poner en peligro la reciente euforia bursátil en Estados Unidos.* Los expertos de la Reserva Federal *planean reducir la cantidad de bonos que suman mensualmente a su descomunal balance de cuentas, que supera ya la monstruosa cifra de 3 billones de dólares, a través de un proceso "escalonado" y "cuidadoso", que se realizará variando sus compras dependiendo de la evolución de la confianza en el mercado laboral y la inflación.* Sin embargo, *la incógnita sigue siendo cuándo comenzar.*
Cada vez más cerca

*"El fin del desmantelamiento del QE es un evento esperado para el último trimestre de este año", afirma John Normand, estratega de divisas de JP Morgan*. "El fin de la política monetaria laxa y el incremento de las tasas de interés, probablemente están todavía a dos años de distancia", aclaró. De momento, como indicó el diario WSJ, en el banco central estadounidense, siguen perfilando su estrategia de comunicación a los mercados.

Recordemos que la Fed se ha comprometido a mantener los tipos a cero hasta que la tasa de paro descienda hasta un nivel situado en el 6,5%. Sin embargo, entre los detalles dados a conocer, los funcionarios quieren evitar crear expectativas de que su retirada será un proceso uniforme y previsible como ocurrió entre los años 2003 y 2006, cuando las tasas de interés a corto plazo se incrementaron de forma constante, en un cuarto de punto durante más de 17 reuniones consecutivas.

De momento, el artículo del Wall Street Journal confirmó lo que ya muchos saben, *la compra de activos no es infinita y llegará a su fin*. Es por ello que la reacción del mercado fue nula. Pese a que Wall Street se mantuvo prácticamente plano , acumula una subida del 11% desde el último QE. "¿Es realmente una sorpresa para los mercados que la Fed tenga una estrategia de salida?", se preguntaba en una nota a sus clientes, Henrik Drusebjerg, estratega de Nordea Bank. "Sigo pensando que la Fed va a continuar con el QE mientras los datos macro sean débiles", añadió. 


Sin reacción ante los planes de una retirada de la Fed - elEconomista.es


----------



## Abner (13 May 2013)

Por concretar un poco. La sesión de hoy por fin ha sido de cierre de cortos. La bajada se empezó a gestar en el 8670(f) del día 10. En ese momento el saldo era de -3169 contratos (otra vez esos 3000 que parecen indicar el cambio de tendencia), contados desde el día 24/04/2013 que se produjo un saldo neutral). Desde el pico máximo hasta hoy, se han cerrado cortos hasta dejar el saldo en -1853 contratos. Los están recuperando rápido. 

Yo espero más bajdas con vistas a 1 o 2 semanas probablemente. 
Avisaré cuando el saldo sea neutro o positivo y cuando nos volvamos a plantar en +3000 contratos si se repite el ciclo de actuación de los leoncios desde el 1 de febrero.

Buenas noches.


----------



## atman (13 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> No es por hacer sangre y tal y eso... pero se acuerdan de Mueller Water Products??
> 
> Le ha costado más de lo que esperaba, y con muchas dudas a veces, pero ahí está... protejo dólar y medio y seguimos para bingo. Pienso que al menos le queda otro trimestre de alegrías, y ahora mismo, igual ni descontamos dividendo... (total pa lo que hay que descontar a estas alturas)
> 
> ...



1.- Theravance!! Lo que se me escapó por lo visto no fué un tren, fue un cohete...!! Cagüen!!!

2.- Ojo Sprint...

3.- Cerrado el eurusd en 1,302. psé... tanta historia. si hubiera salido al primer toque de los 1,32, mire... por buscar el doble ganar la mitad, en fín...

4.- He entrado en IGMarkets... me ha parecido ver que ahora tienen Bitcoin?? :8: No son chiringuitos... nooo... son grandes corporaciones financieras serias auditadas y autorizadas...

5.- ¿A que nadie se acuerda de mi recomendación sobre paraísos fiscales? Cuidadín que ya viene la buena, ya...

Luego vuelvo... si no me quedo KO...


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

No lo dejéis pasar, los gráficos son autoexplicativos para dummies 8:

[YOUTUBE]bYkl3XlEneA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

Como una buena integral por partes, vamos a tratar de desmenuzar un poco el cierre de las solares.

*Yingli*: Ojo, no ha podido con los 2,6 USD (el nivel que habíamos dado días atrás como importante resistencia). El día 25 presenta resultados y se espera mucha volatilidad hasta esos días.

*Renesola*: El chart es alcista a más no poder. Se escapó con volumen en 1,8 USD y está en 2,24 USD y sin atisbo de corregir. Tiene resistencia importante en 2,8 USD. El problema es que puede corregir un 15% sin dejar de ser muy alcista.

*SunPower*: Ésta es usana. Yo siempre he pensado que es la gran campeona en revaloración potencial en bolsa. Tiene el negocio bien encaminado, tecnológicamente es muy superior a First y vale poco por lo que puede multiplicar por bastante sin convertirse en una bestia. Tiene el tamaño suficiente para que entre hedge funds a tope y esa subida retroalimente la entrada de nuevos fondos de réplica. En la zona de 20 USD tiene muchísima resistencia así que entrar ahora es opositar a darse el gustazo de pagar la fiesta que se han tirado los demás. La vela de hoy es fea y el potencial de corrección es importante porque viene sin parar desde 6 USD como quien dice.

*First Solar*: Otra usana y a quien le tenemos mucho cariño porque cuanto uno tiene que entrar en un sector derruido, tiene que hacerlo en los líderes. Mucha deuda pero un mix de generación de ingresos muy bien equilibrado. Si los usanos en general apuestan por lo solar, First es un target claro a quien comprar paneles y el servicio integral / vertical de mantenimiento. Tecnológicamente no está a la altura de otros como SunPower o como Yingli.
En bolsa fue quien marcó el cambio tendencial del sector. Era por 14 como cantamos y ya está sobre 50. Aquí hemos picado buenos pedazos de esa subida (entrando y saliendo por objetivos de corto plazo).
En 50 USD hay resistencia y la vela de hoy puede ser de vuelta para corregir de manera abrupta. Está por ver pero es un riesgo notable.

*JA Solar*: Es un fabricante chino y el chart no se parece al general que podemos encontrar en otros valores. Tiene muchísima resistencia cercana y hoy ha cerrado con una vela bajista sin paliativos. Además con volumen. Para estar en el sector, mejor hacerlo en otros valores con más "fama".

*Hanwha*: Otra china. La vela de hoy es muy interesante porque no ha flaqueado al final si bien el volumen no es enorme viéndolo con perspectiva. Tiene camino por delante pero creo que las compras con vocación de pillar un gran pelotazo .... hay que hacerlas cuando supere los 1,6 USD y los consolide.

*Trina Solar*: Otra china y que personalmente he seguido mucho. En este valor hay margen de subida si bien hay que ser cauteloso porque tiene mucha resistencia que superar antes de abandonar el lateral grande que viene manejando. Tengan mucho cuidado aquí. Para mí es una de las candidatas a quebrar o a entrar en un proceso importante de consolidación sectorial. Todo va a depender del apoyo económico que tuviera.

*Suntech*: Otra china y ¡¡¡¡ ni la miren !!!!. Es quiebra pura y la dejarán caer con el tiempo. No es un buen sitio para jugarse los cuartos sobre todo cuando hay tanta oportunidad por al lado. Pudiera ser un pelotazo si la comprase otra empresa para integrarla pero eso es jugar a adivino.

*Canadian*: COJONUDA y muy ALCISTA pero muy PELIGROSA. Creo que la una parte importante de la forería no debería ni considerarla. Aquí se puede ganar mucho y se puede perder mucho. No voy a explicar más de este valor pero les invito a que vean como hoy ha cerrado más de un 10% por debajo del máximo de la sesión y eso que su aspecto es impecable.

*LDK*: Otra china y ésta sí que es quiebra pura pero la aguantan desde China. Llegará el momento en el que no lo hagan. No es buen procedimiento de inversión estar siempre sujeto a las noticias y a cada evento de refinanciación. Aquí se ha sacado dinero pero el riesgo de amanecer un lunes a lo Patriot Coal Corporation es muy alto. Sin duda será una de las presas que se guisen en el esperado escenario de consolidación sectorial pero no hay que descartar que directamente quiebre y cierre sus puertas para que los acreedores salven lo que puedan. Ahora mismo, no es alcista, lateral más bien.

Les iba a comentar también sobre Solaria y Solarworld pero son penny stocks y no tienen categoría para mezclarse con tanto linaje de alto potosí como es el listado comentado más arriba.

Otros dos valores que tienen un buen pedigrí de reward para cuando toque:

*GT Advanced Technologies*: Es un valor muy interesante para seguirlo continuadamente en el radar list. Se la juega en los 4 USD y ahí ha cerrado. No gusta mucho el que hoy haya picado bastante más arriba pero al final ha flaqueado. El volumen debería acompañar en mayor medida. En los próximos días se juega mucho. Hay que seguirlo con interés.

*Rubicon Technology*: Todavía no ha llegado el momento de entrar. Hay que esperar y ser pacientes. Es un buen sitio para x3 pero a su debido tiempo.



*Sinceramente, creo que hoy Janus se merece un fuerte aplauso. Los generosos pueden pasar por el privado a recoger el código IBAN en el que enviar una fracción en la plata ganada. Les estaré muy agradecido y les seguiré cantando las traviatas.*


----------



## bertok (13 May 2013)

Poned el SL para que no os pille el -20% de la vela de reversal.


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

El oro va a empobrecer a mucha gente empecinada en hacer de economistas. Ojos antes que cerebro. Es muy sencillo, a cualquier que le enseñen el chart y no le digan que es el oro ......... diría que hay que estar corto y por mucho tiempo. Si no es así, tendrá que demostrarlo en la serie de precios ........... porque nosotros somos de los de ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2013)

¿Para suscribirme al Janus Economics? Estaría bien un pdf con sus opiniones que se pueda leer con tranquilidad en lugares donde el informático no apriete el botón del pánico si te metes en burbuja.info


----------



## HisHoliness (13 May 2013)

.........y un corolario de lo que significa "ojos antes que cerebro"


En mi caso el flujo de información suele pasar por la polla.


Spoiler


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2013)

Una empresa cotizada y con beneficios que realiza una reducción de capital. Bastante raro.

La reducción de capital no se considera un dividendo por lo que no tiene retención y tampoco es una plusvalía ya que en teoría la parte que se reembolsa es similar a la pérdida de valor del bien, así que la única connotación a nivel fiscal que tienes es que se reduce tu valor de adquisición por esos 23 céntimos.

Te hablo sin mirármelo, y según el art. 37.1 a) de la ley 35/2006, no he entrado a mirar el art. 108 de la ley 24/1988, que es posible que indique otra cosa.



locojaen dijo:


> Duda de novato.
> 
> BME ha comunicado hoy que va a reducir el capital social, reduciendo el valor nominal de las acciones en 0,23€ (que devolverá a sus accionistas).
> Estos €€ creo que no tienen retención.
> ...


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> .........y un corolario de lo que significa "ojos antes que cerebro"
> 
> 
> En mi caso el flujo de información suele pasar por la polla.
> ...



Pues cuando quieras darte cuenta de lo que es o lo que no es, ya te han taladrado.

Las cosas importantes están todas juntas y siempre de medio hacia arriba.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues cuando quieras darte cuenta de lo que es o lo que no es, ya te han taladrado.
> 
> Las cosas importantes están todas juntas y siempre de medio hacia arriba.



Lo mejor es unos largos al USD/JPY.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 May 2013)

Y gamesa? de momento no corrije.


----------



## juanfer (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El oro va a empobrecer a mucha gente empecinada en hacer de economistas. Ojos antes que cerebro. Es muy sencillo, a cualquier que le enseñen el chart y no le digan que es el oro ......... diría que hay que estar corto y por mucho tiempo. Si no es así, tendrá que demostrarlo en la serie de precios ........... porque nosotros somos de los de ojos antes que cerebro.



Las monedas fiducidarias duran una media de 100años. El oro ha tenido valor desde los romanos lo que pasa es que la demanda sobre oro papel es menor que la de oro físico por lo que se esta separando el valor.

Todas las tiendas de compro oro es la señal.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Como una buena integral por partes, vamos a tratar de desmenuzar un poco el cierre de las solares.
> 
> *Yingli*: Ojo, no ha podido con los 2,6 USD (el nivel que habíamos dado días atrás como importante resistencia). El día 25 presenta resultados y se espera mucha volatilidad hasta esos días.
> 
> ...



Estoy buscando un sombrero para poder quitármelo.

Para su radar: TESLA MOTORS.

Gráfico de acciones de Tesla Motors, Inc. | TSLA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## sarkweber (13 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Todas las tiendas de compro oro es la señal.



Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo. ::


----------



## juanfer (13 May 2013)

sarkweber dijo:


> Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo. ::



No hay oro para cubrir la demanda de oro físico. El oro papel es lo que esta bajista.


----------



## Janus (13 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo mejor es unos largos al USD/JPY.



Está bien pero el truco es saberlo hace unos meses para haber pillado ese +30%.

Pero eso no es nada para lo que están subiendo las acciones niponas. El tipo de cambio se puede evitar con CFDs.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 23:55 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Las monedas fiducidarias duran una media de 100años. El oro ha tenido valor desde los romanos lo que pasa es que la demanda sobre oro papel es menor que la de oro físico por lo que se esta separando el valor.
> 
> Todas las tiendas de compro oro es la señal.



Yo es que lo del oro .... me merece una opinión muy especial. Puede ser bueno o no pero lo importante es si da reward en bolsa o no. Y de momento da mucho pero mirando hacia abajo. Es ley, comprar y vender en el momento oportuno y en el sentido preciso.

---------- Post added 13-may-2013 at 23:56 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Estoy buscando un sombrero para poder quitármelo.
> 
> Para su radar: TESLA MOTORS.
> 
> Gráfico de acciones de Tesla Motors, Inc. | TSLA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas



La miro a diario y es sonrojante lo que sube y sube sin parar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2013)

Ahora que ha superado los 100Y por dólar a ese 30% habrá que sumarle otro 25%. Y los cortos al euro cuando se acerquen las elecciones alemanas también serán easy money.


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahora que ha superado los 100Y por dólar a ese 30% habrá que sumarle otro 25%. Y los cortos al euro cuando se acerquen las elecciones alemanas también serán easy money.



Para entonces las Gamesa, FCC, solares y carboneras habrán multiplicado 


Ahora ya más en serio, viene una buena hostia en bolsa porque no puede ser tan fácil ganar dinero. Nunca lo ha sido. Viene a la mente aquello de que las ganancias son un crédito que hay que devolver con intereses. No todo va bien, el spread SAN-BBVA va perdiendo 600 euros by the moment pero espero sacarle unos 4.000 euros de reward.

Me mosquea que la volatilidad está muy desacoplado respecto al SP. El ProShares VIX Short Term no se despeña. Durante mucho tiempo ha tenido un rendimiento de 5 veces lo que hacía el SP pero en sentido contrario. Ahora ni por asomo.


----------



## Malus (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No todo va bien, el spread SAN-BBVA va perdiendo 600 euros by the moment pero espero sacarle unos 4.000 euros de reward.



¿Puede explicarle a que operación se refiere con lo anterior a este humilde servidor?


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

A un spread que hice hace unos días poniéndome corto en BBVA y largo en SAN por un importe equivalente (obviamente diferente número de títulos). No diré el número de títulos porque puede sacarse muy fácilmente de el dato que he dado.

Esto viene a cuenta de que servidor considera que el spread está muy separado respecto a cómo venía comportándose durante los últimos años.

Aquí el peligro, voy a sincerarme, es que si la bolsa sube .... el spread tenderá a extenderse aún conservando el % de separación, obvio. Si la bolsa baja, se juntará de nuevo por cohones. Y haga lo que haga, debe tender a juntarse de nuevo porque están el SAN en 5 euros aprox ..... no debe estar separado más de dos euros respecto al BBVA. Por eso considero que el r/r es bueno. Pero bueno, ya saben que Janus es un temerario en esto de la bolsa.

Desde que abrí la operación, el spread se ha extendido en un ratio de x2 desde ese día. Es decir que el SAN se ha movido el doble que el BBVA y lo ha hecho en sentido contrario al largo apostado.

Iremos cantando la jugada.


----------



## Claca (14 May 2013)

Qué lujazo leeros, así da gusto entrar en el hilo


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Qué lujazo leeros, así da gusto entrar en el hilo



Ahí tienes las Arcelor buscando nuevamente la línea de fuga. Si el SP lo permite, se puede ganar un 10% fácil.


----------



## hobbes (14 May 2013)

Que hace este tema en la segunda pagina???


----------



## silverwindow (14 May 2013)

Arribaaa el hilo.
Ibex verdecillo.


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones , espero gap a la baja para mañana



4-0 A sus pies maestro!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (14 May 2013)

Nueva entrada a 5.9 en MTS


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 09:34 ----------

bueno señores seguimos en camino de los 9400 de flanderERRE 

los 9400 no tienen ningun sentido , cuando el ibex peponee los veremos pero no tendran ninguna importancia ahi no se producira na , sin embargo unos cientos de pipos por debajo si que hay un nivelito de esos que gustan :bla:

cuando esto termine o un poco antes en el primer trimestre de 2014 mostrare un grafico protagonizado por la jran alcista y la jran bajista , sera el owned mas grande de todos los tiempos :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 09:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Maestro, ese gráfico a 10-12 meses va a ser lo más jrande jamás expuesto.
Me lo imagino hasta con lucecitas de colores.
Nos mantenemos a la espera.


----------



## Cascooscuro (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 09:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Y porque no lo muestra ahora? Yo en 2014 le hare una prevision visionaria de lo que paso en 2013. Ayy...el dichoso almanaque...


----------



## Krim (14 May 2013)

Las Arcelor han petado miserablemente :/


----------



## TenienteDan (14 May 2013)

Lean el articulo de este post, Renaissance al habla:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-saldra-del-euro-2014-segun-predicciones.html


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

Cerramos el corto 8438-8380 :Baile:


----------



## davidautentico (14 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Lean el articulo de este post, Renaissance al habla:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-saldra-del-euro-2014-segun-predicciones.html



El artículo es de Enero. Ya se habló de ello


----------



## garpie (14 May 2013)

Vamoooooossss!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 May 2013)

Buenos dias señores y señoras, al jato tambien buenos dias.

MV gafo el ibex para unas sesiones ayer con sus comentarios de los 12 miles.

No me quisiera poner serio en este hilo y menos tan temprano, pero el ibex futuro llega justo a los niveles de inicio de trimestre contractual y frena. Acordemonos de como fue el inicio de este trimestre. 

Alguno de los que llevan el saldo leoncio lo diran mejor, pero tendriamos que ver algo que hasta ahora no estamos viendo para romper esos niveles y entonces si, ir a los nivels de Noble FranR.

PD: Hombre jatencio tus 12.000 se veran pero por poco, pasaran como truenos hasta los 20.000 puntazos con el san opando Bank of America.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 10:12 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Lean el articulo de este post, Renaissance al habla:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-saldra-del-euro-2014-segun-predicciones.html



¿Y que gloriosa moneda tendra a bien aceptar a esta noble nacion como su guardiana economica?

Yo creo que el peso argentino esta en cabeza de las futuribles.


----------



## Crash (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos el corto 8438-8380 :Baile:



Nooo. Ahora que había comprado unas SAN más. :abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

volvemos a la carga corto 8385 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto 8385 :Baile:



Sabras que con tanta actividad tienes un departamento exclusivo para ti en tu broker. Es mas, hay un epigrafe en la memoria economica llamada MV comisiones. 

8:

Todo esto desde la mas absoluta de las admiraciones y me adhiero a noble FranR.

Pongame a los pies de sus señora.


----------



## juanfer (14 May 2013)

Buenos días, 

He comprado unas 10.000 SAN a 5,32.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2013)

Ya dijimos que la vela de ayer es de las que hacen pupita.

Los 8200 son la última frontera.

*Vaaaaamos coño*


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Montoro rata de alcantarilla CAF está en 320, que era mi punto de salida previsto, pero la puta diferencia de venderlos ahora o esperar 9 meses es o tributar al marginal, o bien al 0% porque me compenso con las pérdidas de Técnicas... Anda que no hay diferencia.
> 
> Si en febrero del próximo año CAF está por debajo de 300 cojo un fusil y me paso por Hacienda.





Montoro eres un hijo de hiena 

320-305=15

15*180= 2.700 euros míos que os vais a gastar en putas y coca.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 10:25 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> He comprado unas 10.000 SAN a 5,32.





Vamos fuertes...

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 10:35 ----------

¿Objetivos Juanfer?


----------



## juanfer (14 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> He comprado unas 10.000 SAN a 5,32.



Perdonar a sido solo 1.000 a 5,326


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

solo aviso, TR ha firmado otro contrato....


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Perdonar a sido solo 1.000 a 5,326




Juanfer a por todas!! Juanfer for the winner!!!











































---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 10:46 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo aviso, TR ha firmado otro contrato....


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

Tcnicas Reunidas eleva un 7,8% su beneficio trimestral, hasta 35 millones


----------



## Claca (14 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo aviso, TR ha firmado otro contrato....



Sí, pero lleva estancada desde agosto en los mismos precios, que son niveles de la última gran empapelada. En el mejor de los casos, se podrían llegar a ver los 40 euros, pero apunta a estar haciendo un gran techo. Por debajo de los 35,70 hay que salir por patas.


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Me estoy pensando bastante lanzar un bid en Arcelor. Hay que ver el resto de sesión y al IBEX 35.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 11:00 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Me estoy pensando bastante lanzar un bid en Arcelor. Hay que ver el resto de sesión y al IBEX 35.



Pongo una orden de compra en 9,61 con stop hasta 9,20. La orden solo aplicable a la sesión de hoy.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 11:05 ----------

El SAN sigue formando lo que puede ser un suelo invertido de cabezones y hombros. Hasta que no supere los 6,5 no hay nada confirmado. No debería bajar de 5,2 o anularía esa potencial figura de vuelta. Queda mucho por recorrer.


----------



## juanfer (14 May 2013)

Lo de Montoro es preocupante. 

Creo que hay una forma de tener minusvalias en corto, para compensar en ganancias en corto.

La jugada es empresa X va a dar una dividendo de 1 euro, entras y sales después del dividendo, normalmente se pierde pasta por la entrada, lo que genera es una minusvalia pero obtienes el dividendo que es tributa como rendimientos mobiliarios pero no va en el tramo de rentas por el trabajo.

Conclusión pierdes 1 euro por acción en corto que te puedes compensar en corto y ganar 1 euro de dividendo que tienes que tributar por otro lado.

Lo ideal seria entrar 2 meses antes del dividendo para no pagar.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El tema de las perdidas a corto pasadas pueden ser compensadas con ganancias a corto presentes... No me queda nada claro. Yo creo que no.
> 
> Respecto a las perdidas dr TRE, es vox populi. Ese año tuve luego una gran operacion con eon, y algo mas, y acabe el año con -13. El año pasado plano (los dividendos de BME, Gas y rep hicieron que fuera un año provechoso) y este voy unos 11.000 arriba. Por eso seria importante para mi saber la mejor forma de compensar el 2011 con el 13... Si es posible. Ambas con operaciones a corto plazo. Nunca mas de un año, ni perdidas ni ganacias.
> 
> ...





juanfer dijo:


> Lo de Montoro es preocupante.
> 
> Creo que hay una forma de tener minusvalias en corto, para compensar en ganancias en corto.
> 
> ...



Eso precisamente comentaba yo la semana pasada, para pasar de marginal a rentas del ahorro.

Por ahora tengo en observación para hacerlo a CAF e Indra (que me comentaron ayer) que pagan dividendo único, por lo que reduzco el número de entradas y salidas.


----------



## juanfer (14 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso precisamente comentaba yo la semana pasada, para pasar de marginal a rentas del ahorro.
> 
> Por ahora tengo en observación para hacerlo a CAF e Indra (que me comentaron ayer) que pagan dividendo único, por lo que reduzco el número de entradas y salidas.



El problema es que estas jugadas no salen siempre bien, y se puede perder mucho más.

El otro día una jugada para reducir ganancias a corto.

Compre Philips a 21.15 el 26 de abril las he vendido a 21.20. Recupero inversión y pago comisiones. 

Solo he sacado el dividendo del 7 de Mayo de 0,75 que solo me ha llegado la mitad.

El problema es que al ser Holanda me aplicaron un 19% de retención de Holanda y un 21% de retención de España, en el dividendo.

Suponia que iba a tener perdidas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, pero lleva estancada desde agosto en los mismos precios, que son niveles de la última gran empapelada. En el mejor de los casos, se podrían llegar a ver los 40 euros, pero apunta a estar haciendo un gran techo. Por debajo de los 35,70 hay que salir por patas.



TRE a 35 pavos es comprar por 1800M una empresa que tiene pasta en el banco neta por 600M.

Por mí que baje. Pa pillar más

http://goo.gl/PEjjO

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 11:35 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Eso precisamente comentaba yo la semana pasada, para pasar de marginal a rentas del ahorro.
> 
> Por ahora tengo en observación para hacerlo a CAF e Indra (que me comentaron ayer) que pagan dividendo único, por lo que reduzco el número de entradas y salidas.



ghkghk,

Sobre Indra ayer hice un pequeño análisis por númericos http://goo.gl/oBFGL Alomejor te interesa.

CAF la tengo en el radar para hacer también análisis valorativo.


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2013)

SAN sigue guaneando ... 5.316


----------



## Claca (14 May 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> TRE a 35 pavos es comprar por 1800M una empresa que tiene pasta en el banco neta por 600M.
> 
> Por mí que baje. Pa pillar más
> 
> ...



INDRA tampoco me gusta, ya nos dió una buena alegría, ahora tiene resistencias muy importantes por arriba.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> INDRA tampoco me gusta, ya nos dió una buena alegría, ahora tiene resistencias muy importantes por arriba.



Indra, si cumple el guideance para este año se puede poner pepona. Hay que ver de dónde viene la compañía. Lo que pasa que meteran un tajo al dividendo, y tal... pero estará más cara en los proximos dos años de dónde esta ahora.

Respecto a TRE, mira que resultados. Chacho, ya me gustaría a mí tener una cosa así.

http://snag.gy/RmLQy.jpg


----------



## Claca (14 May 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Indra, si cumple el guideance para este año se puede poner pepona. Hay que ver de dónde viene la compañía. Lo que pasa que meteran un tajo al dividendo, y tal... pero estará más cara en los proximos dos años de dónde esta ahora.
> 
> Respecto a TRE, mira que resultados. Chacho, ya me gustaría a mí tener una cosa así.
> 
> http://snag.gy/RmLQy.jpg



Ya sabes que yo no me guio por los fundamentales, sino por la tendencia del precio, que ahora mismo es lateral. Con tanta información positiva del valor y tras acumular una buena subida, es un lateral que además no me inspira la más mínima confianza.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 May 2013)

Guaneos a parte....

¿No veis un doble techo activado en SAN en 5.66 con base en 5.36? El objetivo sería 5.06. ¿O son mis ganas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 May 2013)

Entro, no veo boobies y me voy :


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

pobres larguistas , es que no os dais cuenta de que el ibex tiene el estocastico en diario girado a la baja y que el macd tambien en diario esta a punto de cortar a la baja :fiufiu:

ademas de el fallido ataque a la jran bajista , el que no haya gap puede indicar que puede iniciarse un brutal rally bajista ya que no tendriamos porque subir al no tener un gap que cerrar :bla:

ahora mismo MV ya no espera un pequeño gap , a estas alturas ya espero un gap de los jrandes , gap de puede dar mucho juego , probablemente el gap a la baja lo tendriamos en los 8000-7800 aprox


----------



## Algas (14 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Guaneos a parte....
> 
> ¿No veis un doble techo activado en SAN en 5.66 con base en 5.36? El objetivo sería 5.06. ¿O son mis ganas?



También son mis ganas


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

Que pasa en el 8371??? 2 toques a para arriba, es posible que lo rompa??


----------



## Ajetreo (14 May 2013)

Claca, si estas presente
Hasta donde puede llegar OHL?

Es que pongo los SL, me saltan y vuelvo a entrar porque tira y tira, pero los SP aün no se como fijarlos.

Thanks por adelantado


----------



## LOLO08 (14 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Nueva entrada a 5.9 en MTS



vaya ojo ::


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Esperen, no sean impacientes. Se está poniendo sumamente interesante pero aún hay que estar en safe haven. Aguanten antes de entrar.

Lo que ahora parece barato, lo puede ser más en un momento posterior.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

chavales el ibex a sido rechazado por la jran bajista , que es la jran bajista coño , aun queda mucho guano por recorrer :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (14 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que pasa en el 8371??? 2 toques a para arriba, es posible que lo rompa??





muertoviviente dijo:


> chavales el ibex a sido rechazado por la jran bajista , que es la jran bajista coño , aun queda mucho guano por recorrer :Baile:



¿De verdad no ha notado la coincidencia?


----------



## LOLO08 (14 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> vaya ojo ::



quise decir 9.9


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

no :no:

el que no haya gaps es muy malo para los larguistas , ya tengo un escenario alternativo , lo bueno es que el ibex esta totalmente controladito donde quiera que vaya le seguire :rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A un spread que hice hace unos días poniéndome corto en BBVA y largo en SAN por un importe equivalente (obviamente diferente número de títulos). No diré el número de títulos porque puede sacarse muy fácilmente de el dato que he dado.
> 
> Esto viene a cuenta de que servidor considera que el spread está muy separado respecto a cómo venía comportándose durante los últimos años.
> 
> ...



Ojala me equivoque, pero dudo que sus precios vuelvan a aproximarse. Yo vendí las acciones del Santander por las que me canjearon :: los valores con las que financiamos la aventura americana.

Pensaba canjearlas por BBVA (Por seguir en el sector) ya que el no entrar en el SAREB, para mí es un voto de seguridad (debió haber habido más presiones que en un batiscafo y el BBVA pasó del tema)
Me da la impresión de que D.Vito Botín tiene más cadáveres en el armario.

Pero gracias a sus consejos, estoy al sol que más calienta. :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> quise decir 9.9



subirá si sube el ibex 
el ojo lo ha tenido con el avatar
¿quién es?


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

futuros americanos en verde, dax en verde... creo que la gran bajista no aguantará


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

Esta tarde usa va a romper los maximos de nuevo, de hecho ya lo esta haciendo. 1650 ahi estamos.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 14:06 ----------

Mirad el dax, con ganas de pegarse un fiestorro.


----------



## Malus (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A un spread que hice hace unos días poniéndome corto en BBVA y largo en SAN por un importe equivalente (obviamente diferente número de títulos). No diré el número de títulos porque puede sacarse muy fácilmente de el dato que he dado.
> 
> Esto viene a cuenta de que servidor considera que el spread está muy separado respecto a cómo venía comportándose durante los últimos años.
> 
> ...



Le copio la jugada con su permiso...
Largo San con 1900 a 5,311
Corto Bbva con 1900 a 7,352

A ver como va...:rolleye:


----------



## Krim (14 May 2013)

AMD en 4.3 en el Pre....Santa Madonna.

EDIT: 4,37. Aunque por aquí siempre hableis de técnico, y Janus diga que es la misma empresa que hace 15 días, empiezo a pensar que no es así, y hay "algo" de Kaveri, de la PS4, o de ambas que no sabemos.


----------



## ave phoenix (14 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> AMD en 4.3 en el Pre....Santa Madonna.
> 
> EDIT: 4,37. Aunque por aquí siempre hableis de técnico, y Janus diga que es la misma empresa que hace 15 días, empiezo a pensar que no es así, y hay "algo" de Kaveri, de la PS4, o de ambas que no sabemos.



Yo voy montado en ella desde 2.64...el problema es que no se cuando deberé bajame...ienso:


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Le copio la jugada con su permiso...
> Largo San con 1900 a 5,311
> Corto Bbva con 1900 a 7,352
> 
> A ver como va...:rolleye:



Cuidado con esa operación porque vas con el mismo número de títulos en ambos valores.


----------



## TenienteDan (14 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Le copio la jugada con su permiso...
> Largo San con 1900 a 5,311
> Corto Bbva con 1900 a 7,352
> 
> A ver como va...:rolleye:



Si amigo, como dice Janus, si son acciones y no € esta operación está mal hecha.

Este tipo de operativas se hacen con la misma pasta en cada valor y dependiendo de como coticen, serán mas o menos acciones en cada uno.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (14 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Si amigo, como dice Janus, si son acciones y no € esta operación está mal hecha.
> 
> Este tipo de operativas se hacen con la misma pasta en cada valor y dependiendo de como coticen, serán mas o menos acciones en cada uno.



Desde el desconocimiento, no veo por qué "está mal" el planteamiento. Si se acaban juntando las acciones ganará dinero y si se separan lo perderá, no veo que el hacer que el valor en uno y otro lado sea igual le vaya a garantizar nada.

PD: No?


----------



## Malus (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con esa operación porque vas con el mismo número de títulos en ambos valores.



Los expertos sois vosotros asi que os hago caso...
Aumento las San de 1900 a 2650...asi queda mas o menos el mismo valor en euros en las dos partes.
Gracias.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, no veo por qué "está mal" el planteamiento. Si se acaban juntando las acciones ganará dinero y si se separan lo perderá, no veo que el hacer que el valor en uno y otro lado sea igual le vaya a garantizar nada.
> 
> PD: No?



Yo diría que es precisamente para el caso en que se mantenga su diferencia si van las dos en la misma dirección y a la misma velocidad. Las cantidades invertidas han de ser iguales para que las pérdidas en el lado en contra de tendencia se compensen con el lado en tendencia.


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chavales el ibex a sido rechazado por la jran bajista , que es la jran bajista coño , aun queda mucho guano por recorrer :Baile:



Planitos ya y yankis en máximos, pandoro no se cansa contigo.


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

dicho y hecho, mas fiesta alcista. que bonito final que vamos a ver para el cuento que tienen montado.


----------



## Jose (14 May 2013)

Gamesa Breaking bad, rompiendo 3,07€
saludos


----------



## wetpiñata (14 May 2013)

Ya tenemos oficialmente reversal...


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

va saliendo el espiritu carpatos en el hilo.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 15:59 ----------




wetpiñata dijo:


> Ya tenemos oficialmente reversal...



hasta los 1650 y mas alla, por que no...


----------



## wetpiñata (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> va saliendo el espiritu carpatos en el hilo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 15:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Sólo hay que seguir el paso... y parece fácil


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2013)

Siguiente parada 9000.


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

re-reversal?


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

La salida de ayer de lo solar fue muy buena. Buen reward a la vista de que hoy está corrigiendo. En cualquier caso, hay que verlo como una opción buena de búsqueda de nuevos puntos de entrada.


----------



## kalemania (14 May 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Veo este hilo muy parado, aporto una grafico que probablemente este mal, pero para darle algo de vidilla al hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi estamos, ahi estamos...¿Preparando el papelon ya?


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento, no veo por qué "está mal" el planteamiento. Si se acaban juntando las acciones ganará dinero y si se separan lo perderá, no veo que el hacer que el valor en uno y otro lado sea igual le vaya a garantizar nada.
> 
> PD: No?



No es que esté mal pero sí que hay que tener en cuenta el tema.

Si la diferencia entre ambos valores tendiera a estabilizarse en un 15% eso quiere decir que cuanto más suba la bolsa más diferencia en euros hay en ambos casos.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 16:24 ----------

A mí el posible nivel de giro me sale en 1654. Es decir que está entre 50 y 60.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 May 2013)

Que HDGP el sp500.


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 May 2013)

Entro, doy unos thanks al Janus, porque se lo curro ayer. Aunque no son mis objetivos fue un muy buen resumen 

Digo que toca reverse pezonero-boobie.

Me pego un dia sin tradear, porque debido a las fechas de valuta, y que hoy he rotado todo mi capital, no puedoooooooorrrrrr tladear mas. (100% a cash)

Donde estan las fotos de esos relojes tan chulos ... creo que con lo de hoy hay para uno.

... y me voy. Como le ha ido al gato hoy?


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que HDGP el sp500.



Quien mandaría a Luis a abrir un hilo, sus muelas toas!!!


DALE PEPON...pero con pull rompeojales antes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> re-reversal?



RE-RE-REVERSAL?????
apertura 8481, al alza hasta 8489, bajada 8366, subida 8465..... posible bajada????

estaría bien, habrían dado bien a todos


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

1650 para hoy señores. seguimos cambiando previsiones? que toca? 1700...


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

mañana festivo en Madrid, seguro que me vuelve a pasar lo mismo que la semana pasada...


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 1650 para hoy señores. seguimos cambiando previsiones? que toca? 1700...



Usted sabrá, mójese un poquito. ienso:

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 16:39 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> RE-RE-REVERSAL?????
> apertura 8481, al alza hasta 8489, bajada 8366, subida 8465..... posible bajada????
> 
> estaría bien, habrían dado bien a todos



No estaría de más un cierre cerca del suelo de CP, el suelo previsto para hoy se ha quedado algo lejos 22 puntos. (Demasiado he afinado a ojímetro)


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Usted sabrá, mójese un poquito. ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> ...



yo mojarme? para cagarla y luego desaparecer? va a ser que no.

aqui hay muchos ejpertos que seguro que se mojan, yo visto lo visto, chiton...

animo wap@s::


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> yo mojarme? para cagarla y luego desaparecer? va a ser que no.
> 
> aqui hay muchos ejpertos que seguro que se mojan, yo visto lo visto, chiton...



La mayoría se mojan y unas veces aciertan y otras fallan. Si las previsiones se hacen desde el respeto mutuo y se viene de buen rollo, no hace falta desaparecer si se tiene una cagada.

Mire si ha dado tiempo a equivocarnos y acertar en los años que llevamos aquí. Una cosa si le digo, este el el mejor hilo, con mas calidad y mas divertido de todos los que existen de bolsa.

Y aquí se puede encontrar gente de la que aprender mucho, de bolsa y de "buen rollo"

Un saludo compañero.

Edit: Mire el jato, lleva cuatro previsiones de apertura y cuatro fallos, tiene más merito que acertar  y aquí sigue el tio, al pie del cañón.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 May 2013)

Está el tema calentito ¿no? Arriba, abajo, arriba otra vez.

¿La deportista más 'hot' del mundo? Su secreto es sexo antes de las peleas

Cuidado. Recuerden lo que suele pasar cuando suben hasta los chicharros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 May 2013)

Grande El Infante Luis, ese hilo suyo subira el indice 1000 puntos minimo.

Ademas, hoy es:







Los usa con un per 15 no paran de subir mientras siga la fiesta.


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Está el tema calentito ¿no? Arriba, abajo, arriba otra vez.
> 
> ¿La deportista más 'hot' del mundo? Su secreto es sexo antes de las peleas
> 
> Cuidado. Recuerden lo que suele pasar cuando suben hasta los chicharros.



La gayola furtiva o el coito pre competitivo es un gran relajante a la hora de rendir a tope. Nunca le de la mano a un deportista antes de empezar la competición.


----------



## HisHoliness (14 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Grande El Infante Luis, ese hilo suyo subira el indice 1000 puntos minimo.
> 
> Ademas, hoy es:
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 May 2013)

Bueno bueno bueno, yo no se mucho de AT, pero ahi hay un triangulo ascendente y anteriormente un triangulo simetrico, si MV otro triangulo simetrico, roto al alza. 






TEF a 50 euros accion YA. Yo compraria todas las que pudiera a mercado, y hoy mejor que mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2013)

Ojito con esta que la tienen los bestinverianos.

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/SKB/financials
https://www.unience.com/product/GER/SKB/financials
https://www.unience.com/product/GER/SKB/financials


----------



## Krim (14 May 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> Yo voy montado en ella desde 2.64...el problema es que no se cuando deberé bajame...ienso:



Si yo estuviera dentro me bajaría ahora, a mi me parece que el volumen comprador se está deshinchando después de cerrar el gap al alza. Claro que también estaba muy contento bajándome en 3,72 XD.


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La mayoría se mojan y unas veces aciertan y otras fallan. Si las previsiones se hacen desde el respeto mutuo y se viene de buen rollo, no hace falta desaparecer si se tiene una cagada.
> 
> Mire si ha dado tiempo a equivocarnos y acertar en los años que llevamos aquí. Una cosa si le digo, este el el mejor hilo, con mas calidad y mas divertido de todos los que existen de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Precisamente no quiero liar la que lia dichoso personaje. 

Ademas hay algun otro ente que piensa que hay que tener doctorados para postear en el hilo.

Te doy la razon en todo el post, desde la primera mayuscula hasta el ultimo punto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Precisamente no quiero liar la que lia dichoso personaje.
> 
> *Ademas hay algun otro ente que piensa que hay que tener doctorados para postear en el hilo.*
> 
> Te doy la razon en todo el post, desde la primera mayuscula hasta el ultimo punto.



¿Es que usted no lo tiene? Esto está cada vez peor..... :no: :no: ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

bueno parece que quieren atacar nuevamente la jran bajista , para mañana espero gapsito al alza y luego chocar con la jran bajista para luego bajar , si el gap es mas grande y abre por encima de 8580 entonces la subida aun continuara hasta la jran alcista perdida :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (14 May 2013)

hay una divergencia clara bajista entre sp y vix

además nuestro chicharro se mueve poco

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 17:22 ----------




FranR dijo:


> re-reversal?



oh please, please........


----------



## juanfer (14 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hay una divergencia clara bajista entre sp y vix
> 
> además nuestro chicharro se mueve poco



Los últimos 15 minutos el ibex va a su bola. Independientemente de que el sp este en máximos.


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es que usted no lo tiene? Esto está cada vez peor..... :no: :no: ::



vasthante tenjo kn shaber ejkrivir...


----------



## FranR (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno parece que quieren atacar nuevamente la jran bajista , para mañana espero gapsito al alza y luego chocar con la jran bajista *para luego bajar *, si el gap es mas grande y abre por encima de 8580 *entonces la subida aun continuara* hasta la jran alcista perdida :Baile:



Da igual que practique el cortilargo, Pandoro lo tiene en su punto de mira. ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno parece que quieren atacar nuevamente la jran bajista , para mañana espero gapsito al alza y luego chocar con la jran bajista para luego bajar , si el gap es mas grande y abre por encima de 8580 entonces la subida aun continuara hasta la jran alcista perdida :Baile:



Otra gran lección Maestro del cara o cruz. 
Científicamente p = 50%.


----------



## HisHoliness (14 May 2013)

Pues yo para mañana pronostico un dia soleado con ligeras nubes, aunque si empieza el dia lloviendo pues lloverá hasta que pare y vuelva a salir el sol.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

la jran bajista esta a punto de ver su fin , la clave esta en la sesion de mañana , de todas formas donde quiera que vaya , MV ya lo tiene previsto :no:

mañana deben saltar por encima de la jran bajista con un gap y continuar el camino hasta los 9400 de MV para luego pullbackear cerrando el gap y volviendo a tocar la jran bajista , entonces se producira el peponeo mas jrande de todos los tiempos :rolleye:

pero la clave esta en la sesion de mañana :no:

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 17:46 ----------

por otro lado aun queda la jran alcista y ahi puede estar la trampa , si mañana tenemos un subidon de los buenos con gap al alza gordo y los maximos nos llevan a los 8850-8900 ahi hay que ponerse corto porque casi con toda seguridad tendremos trampa en isla ienso:


----------



## ave phoenix (14 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Si yo estuviera dentro me bajaría ahora, a mi me parece que el volumen comprador se está deshinchando después de cerrar el gap al alza. Claro que también estaba muy contento bajándome en 3,72 XD.



Seguramente sería lo más sensato...pero creo que de momento me quedo dentro esperando llegar a los 8.xx ::


----------



## sr.anus (14 May 2013)

nadie comenta la ostia de fcc, vaya visita de pandoro....


----------



## wetpiñata (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista esta a punto de ver su fin , la clave esta en la sesion de mañana , de todas formas donde quiera que vaya , MV ya lo tiene previsto :no:
> 
> mañana deben saltar por encima de la jran bajista con un gap y continuar el camino hasta los 9400 de MV para luego pullbackear cerrando el gap y volviendo a tocar la jran bajista , entonces se producira el peponeo mas jrande de todos los tiempos :rolleye:
> 
> ...


----------



## TenienteDan (14 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> nadie comenta la ostia de fcc, vaya visita de pandoro....



Sólo un -2,86%. Nos hemos vuelto blandos. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

esta semana ya tenemos al macd en semanal del ibex cortando al alza mientras en diario a punto de cortar a la baja ::

bueno señores veo la trampa y la comento , mañana gap al alza abrimos por encima de la jran bajista subidon , llegada a la jran alcista y cierre por debajo , jueves bajadon hasta llegar a la jran bajista aprox y finalmente viernes gap a la baja y velon rojo que te crio , con lo cual la jran bajista seria respetada en semanal .

el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## sr.anus (14 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sólo un -2,86%. Nos hemos vuelto blandos. ::



Cuando se esta dentro se ve la cosa de "otra manera"


----------



## wetpiñata (14 May 2013)

De Guindos en el 24h... sobre el ecofin


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta semana ya tenemos al macd en semanal del ibex cortando al alza mientras en diario a punto de cortar a la baja ::
> 
> bueno señores veo la trampa y la comento , mañana gap al alza abrimos por encima de la jran bajista subidon , llegada a la jran alcista y cierre por debajo , jueves bajadon hasta llegar a la jran bajista aprox y finalmente viernes gap a la baja y velon rojo que te crio , con lo cual la jran bajista seria respetada en semanal .
> 
> el que avisa no es traidor :no:



Deja de rayar de gaps que llevas rayando con ellos 2 semanas y no ha habido ni uno joder, que eres un puto manta del pauper trading.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Deja de rayar de gaps que llevas rayando con ellos 2 semanas y no ha habido ni uno joder, que eres un puto manta del pauper trading.



gacela de poca FED , los gaps son cruciales para el devenir del mercado y ahora vamos a ver como se las juegan , cualquier cosa que hagan sera via gap


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2013)

El GAP único que existe en este momento es el que tiene hecho pandoro en el orto de tu pauper trading.


----------



## TenienteDan (14 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Cuando se esta dentro se ve la cosa de "otra manera"



I know, I know. Keep your stoplosses tight and don't go out without them.

8:


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *vaaaaaaamos coño*



1650

oso muerto


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2013)

Bauzá pagará 50.000 euros a Miss Baleares 2009 para que sea su secretaria personal - EcoDiario.es

estos de baleares no aprenden.... siguen votando a los mismos capullos


----------



## Malus (14 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bauzá pagará 50.000 euros a Miss Baleares 2009 para que sea su secretaria personal - EcoDiario.es
> 
> estos de baleares no aprenden.... siguen votando a los mismos capullos



Bueno, si la chica tiene los estudios y la experiencia que dicen ahi, incluso podría ser presidenta del gobierno. Al menos estaría mejor preparada que Marianico...::


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> TRE a 35 pavos es comprar por 1800M una empresa que tiene pasta en el banco neta por 600M.
> 
> Por mí que baje. Pa pillar más
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Esperare con impaciencia el de CAF.

De todas formas, Indra la comento solo para comprar el dia de dividendos a las 17.29 y vender al dia siguiente cambiando beneficios a c/p por dividendos.

Hasta que no haya salido Bankia por completo, me tiene asuatado...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (14 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bauzá pagará 50.000 euros a Miss Baleares 2009 para que sea su secretaria personal - EcoDiario.es
> 
> estos de baleares no aprenden.... siguen votando a los mismos capullos



Ella parece limpia y aseada, que estudió en el CEU y trabajó para la COPE ... ... :vomito:


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2013)

Ojete-calor con esto, del 09/05, hace cinco días:



pollastre dijo:


> Estoy flipando con esta gente.... capaces serán los tíos de hacer lo que yo creo que están preparando desde hace tres días.... y es volar por los aires el 826x y enfilar para los 8500, con posible extensión al 8550 (este último, probabilidades bajas todavía).
> 
> ......
> ......




Porque el movimiento de hoy ha vuelto a habilitar esta configuración. Volvemos a tener a tiro ese objetivo, a falta de comprobar cómo acaba la tarde de hoy en el asunto cuantitativo.

El cierre de hoy tiene mucho que decir acerca de si vamos a hacer este viaje o no...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 May 2013)

Como se pasa el pepe luí jajaja


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sólo un -2,86%. Nos hemos vuelto blandos. ::



No hay que preocuparse para quien tenga visión de largo plazo. Si bajase a 5 sería una magnífica opción. El nuevo equipo de gestión tiene que ganarse la confianza de los hedge que han salido del valor. Si lo consiguen y éstos vuelven, subirá por encima de 24 euros.

Largo plazo.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 19:23 ----------

Viendo cómo está funcionando la volatilidad y como lo hace el SP, apuesto por una corrección en breve. Y que en paralelo el carbón podría poner a subirse. Esto hay que verlo antes pero ahí está como opción si finalmente se ve (ojos antes que cerebro).


----------



## sr.anus (14 May 2013)

De todas formas por "tesnico" mañana tendra rebote, si no, las soltare y esperare mas abajo.


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

En Yingli los 2,6 USD están funcionando muy bien como resistencia. Es el nivel clave para los largos si se supera.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 19:28 ----------

Trina tiene que estar en el radar. Podría ponerse muy alcista.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 19:29 ----------

LDK se juega mucho aguantando los 1,35 USD

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 19:35 ----------

Estoy viendo y analizando el timeframe de horas del SP y es muy probable la vuelta en breve. Hasta cuatro pautas establecen que el objetivo está en 1650/55/60.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2013)

Te puedes deducir del 21% de aquí el 19% que ya has pagado en Holanda (Deducción por doble imposición internacional).

Sigo leyendo el hilo.... de momento no hay boobies 



juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que estas jugadas no salen siempre bien, y se puede perder mucho más.
> 
> El otro día una jugada para reducir ganancias a corto.
> 
> ...


----------



## juanfer (14 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela de poca FED , los gaps son cruciales para el devenir del mercado y ahora vamos a ver como se las juegan , cualquier cosa que hagan sera via gap



Yo también pienso que se avecina un GAP que al que pille va a quitarle las ganas de tradear por años.

Esta mañana he pillado 1000 acciones SAN y luego 1000 más, con CFD y stops garantizados.


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con esa operación porque vas con el mismo número de títulos en ambos valores.



Que sepa que aquí hay otro que le sigue:
SAN largo 1500 acciones a 5,377 
BBVA corto 1095 acciones a 7,372

De momento ambas ligeramente en rojo.

Veremos si no hago con las gamesas... (entrar a 1,20 y salir por SL a 1,15... :´´( )


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Vamos a ver porque parece que comienza la juerga aunque creo que los 1655 tienen que tocarse.

He abierto un corto (solo un mini) en 1648,08.


----------



## paulistano (14 May 2013)

A simple vista la operación corti larga no tendría el riesgo de que el BBVA suba al mismo ritmo que el san y al tener un dígito más gordo e ir corto, mandaría a la mierda la operación pues los largos del san no compensarán las pérdidas de los cortos??? 

Entiendo que es una operación a largo plazo... Pero ojo, que si esto se dispara cómo dice Fran a los 9450 alguno se puede poner nervioso.... 

Es así ese razonamiento o al ser por porcentajes, lo que digo no influiría? 

Soy de letras, si....


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Que sepa que aquí hay otro que le sigue:
> SAN largo 1500 acciones a 5,377
> BBVA corto 1095 acciones a 7,372
> 
> ...



No me sigan que luego quedan defraudados.

Yo en general tengo diferentes posiciones y cubro unas con otras. Por ejemplo ahora llevo un SP en el lado corto.

Si el SAN baja a 5,10 euros, reforzaría el largo en el SAN de forma que el spread quedaría asimétrico.

Por eso les digo que no me sigan porque el proceso es complicado y cambia según vaya indicando el mercado.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 20:25 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> A simple vista la operación corti larga no tendría el riesgo de que el BBVA suba al mismo ritmo que el san y al tener un dígito más gordo e ir corto, mandaría a la mierda la operación pues los largos del san no compensarán las pérdidas de los cortos???
> 
> Entiendo que es una operación a largo plazo... Pero ojo, que si esto se dispara cómo dice Fran a los 9450 alguno se puede poner nervioso....
> 
> ...



Tienes razón pero estás asumiendo, entiendo, que el deal está en que ambos se vayan a mover a la misma velocidad. La jugada es apostar a que el spread se estrecha. Evidentemente si sube todo muchísimo esos dos euros de diferencia actual podrían quedar justificados porque la diferencia en ambos medida en porcentaje sobre la base del menor sería pequeña.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Es posible que se vaya al 1642 en el SP.


----------



## atman (14 May 2013)

Venía a avisarles del SP pero Janus hace mucho mejor trabajo que yo... cuidadín, el pullback de 50-60 puntos no perdonará. Si se diera así, éste sería mi "1", es decir, el primer máximo, luego quedaría ese pullback, un nuevo intento de máximo (conseguido o no) y luego diving drop... no va a ser hoy ni mañana... (espero)

Gold still rules... promedio hasta llegar a poco más de 26 eur/gr. creo que me lo puedo permitir, si mantiene la caída tengo margen para vender sin pérdidas, y esto va como espero... pues...

Edito: egque... tengo costumbre de llevar la cuenta en base 100... :o


----------



## jopitxujo (14 May 2013)

Buenas noches.
Después de ver la buena senda que cogía Nokia estos últimos días hoy entró la orden justo el día que le dió por caer de lo lindo.:´(
Ahí estamos a 2,90 a medio-largo plazo, a ver qué nos depara.
Por otro lado me he deshecho después de mucho tiempo de las AIG a 45,80 compradas a 31, me ha dado pena y todo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2013)

USD/JPY longs on fire


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

1650 tocados. Llevamos mas maximos este mes que en todos los ultimos años :XX:.

A ver que pasa ahora. Bertok, ya estan los 1650.

El dow sigue vertical y sin freno aparente.


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

En cuando se pone a subir el SP, las carboneras hacia abajo.

Están totalmente en correlación inversa. A ver si cuando el SP se ponga a bajar, ¿qué hacen las carboneras?. Yo confío a que van a subir con fuerza pero como esto no va de confianza, hay que verlo.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 1650 tocados. Llevamos mas maximos este mes que en todos los ultimos años :XX:.
> 
> A ver que pasa ahora. Bertok, ya estan los 1650.
> 
> El dow sigue vertical y sin freno aparente.



Ahora viene cuando todas las gacelas se lian a comprar porque el Janus dice que es el momento de entrar largo ad eternum ::


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 1650 tocados. Llevamos mas maximos este mes que en todos los ultimos años :XX:.
> 
> A ver que pasa ahora. Bertok, ya estan los 1650.
> 
> El dow sigue vertical y sin freno aparente.



Todo lo que sube en vertical, también baja. Es sumamente razonable pensar que en el futuro va a haber un SP por debajo de 1600. Aunque solo sea en modo corrección.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:45 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Ahora viene cuando todas las gacelas se lian a comprar porque el Janus dice que es el momento de entrar largo ad eternum ::



Janus va corto en el SP, caimán. Pero como esto es peligros, solo con un mini. Hace años que no voy tan ligero.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Todo lo que sube en vertical, también baja. Es sumamente razonable pensar que en el futuro va a haber un SP por debajo de 1600. Aunque solo sea en modo corrección.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Tengo la mano destrozada de las hostias que te metí ayer en el hilo de Valde-bobos ::::::

Caimán, me tienes en plena forma :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Ojo, el SP subiendo el 1% y el VIX subiendo el 2%.


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

Pues yo tengo la impresion de que lo van a cerrar por encima de 1650. 

Por debajo de 1600? no se pero y esas correcciones del 30% que se hablaban por aqui??


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo la mano destrozada de las hostias que te metí ayer en el hilo de Valde-bobos ::::::
> 
> Caimán, me tienes en plena forma :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No engañes a la peña. Salió la muchachada a la palestra y tuviste que retirarte porque no sabías por dónde te venía la manifa.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:50 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Pues yo tengo la impresion de que lo van a cerrar por encima de 1650.
> 
> Por debajo de 1600? no se pero y esas correcciones del 30% que se hablaban por aqui??



Aquí en el SP nadie se ha llevado un 30% en el lado corto. Estás hablando de unos 24.000 dolares americanos por mini, y de unos 120.000 dolares americanos por "grande" de reward. Aquí somos más humildes y cuando pillamos 10.000 dolares americanos .... liquidamos.


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

Sabeis como van de volumen los gringos?? he leido que han reducido las compras de manera notable. Debe ser un volumen ridiculo, si ya lo era hace una semana.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:53 ----------




Janus dijo:


> No engañes a la peña. Salió la muchachada a la palestra y tuviste que retirarte porque no sabías por dónde te venía la manifa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Hablo de correcciones del indice SP 500 en porcentaje. Se hablaba de un 30% de correccion. No digo que se lleve eso nadie (madre mia con eso compran el pais entero).


----------



## bertok (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *No engañes a la peña. Salió la muchachada a la palestra y tuviste que retirarte porque no sabías por dónde te venía la manifa.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Me manejé con bravura dando hostias a diestro y siniestro a 3 pepitos premium rezagados.

Dios, cómo sabía a victoria

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Está muy bien que después de llevarte la del pulpo .... estés de buen ánimo.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:55 ----------

Bonita cifra la de 3.000 en el Nasdaq 100. De ahí a corregir.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2013)

¿Qué SL manejas en el S&P?


----------



## bertok (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Está muy bien que después de llevarte la del pulpo .... estés de buen ánimo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 21:55 ----------
> 
> Bonita cifra la de 3.000 en el Nasdaq 100. De ahí a corregir.



Que trollaco eres. No has llevado tantas hostias juntas en toda tu vida.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 May 2013)

Quien tiene huevos a ponerse long en el Sp500 :XX:


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

r3v3nant dijo:


> ¿qué sl manejas en el s&p?



+12.




------------------------------------------------

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 22:02 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Que trollaco eres. No has llevado tantas hostias juntas en toda tu vida.



Te molo.........................


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2013)

Me encanta ese gif, de qué peli es?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> +12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



èro que mariconada es esta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 May 2013)

Los usanos van como un tiro

A ver que hace mañana el Dax


----------



## Roninn (14 May 2013)

Lol al cambio de firma de Pepitoria +10%. _Tempora, o mores_ decian...

El guano cae hacia arriba actualmente. En fin, seguire guardando mi carpetita de imagenes de osos para cuando toque.

_LLegará,llegará_ tambien cantaba la Polla Records ienso:

Edit: Por cierto, los que apalean al gato y no han cantado una operación en su vida que se lo hagan mirar.


----------



## inversobres (14 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos van como un tiro
> 
> A ver que hace mañana el Dax



A estas horas se estan puliendo los 350. Con la inercia yanki miedo me dan...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> A estas horas se estan puliendo los 350. Con la inercia yanki miedo me dan...



Ya ha visto lo que ha dicho el pollastre

Creo que hablaba de verdes prados en los 8500 :8:


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

The next Lebron shadow.

Why People Say Andrew Wiggins Is The Next LeBron - Business Insider

[YOUTUBE]GLsK-ZoL9sY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abner (14 May 2013)

Creo que se han dejado un nivel abierto para mañana en el 8338(f) Por encima del cierre de hoy, tenemos niveles de días anteriores en el 517, 535 y 570. Aparte, el 471 tocado hoy y el 385, nivel que parece que les chifla.

Suerte a todos. Desayunaré owned con cereales para mañana.


----------



## Janus (14 May 2013)

Ahora mismo de los más de 40 índices y cruces que sigo en primer nivel, solo está en rojo el eurodolar.

Váis a ver una galleta bajista de cohones.

Puede ser como sigue: corrige 20 puntos. No llega la sangre al río pero cuando le metan otros 30 hacia abajo .... quienes se estén dando cuenta que hay corrección .... ya están tarde para salir porque tienen que chuparse un rojo importante.


----------



## J-Z (14 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Quien tiene huevos a ponerse long en el Sp500 :XX:



Los mismo que llevan haciendolo desde marzo 2009, y oye forraditos están.

Aparte estos máximos históricos usanos hay que contar que son con inflacción y la impresora de tito bernie a todo trapo bastante más baratos que los máximos anteriores.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 23:36 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me encanta ese gif, de qué peli es?



Rampage de Uwe boll, conviene verla.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Los mismo que llevan haciendolo desde marzo 2009, y oye forraditos están.
> 
> Aparte estos máximos históricos usanos hay que contar que son con inflacción y la impresora de tito bernie a todo trapo bastante más baratos que los máximos anteriores.
> 
> ...



Mejor que los invertían en oro de inversión están desde luego. :XX:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (15 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te puedes deducir del 21% de aquí el 19% que ya has pagado en Holanda (Deducción por doble imposición internacional).
> 
> Sigo leyendo el hilo.... de momento no hay boobies



Pero no es tan fácil como deducírselos directamente en la declaración, no? Si no me equivoco, había que pedir al país de origen que te devolviera la retención como no residente, y eso según el país que sea y su convenio de doble imposición...

Aclaro que nunca lo he hecho (y es que con estas perspectivas se te quitan las ganas de irse a cobrar dividendos por ahí).


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pero no es tan fácil como deducírselos directamente en la declaración, no? Si no me equivoco, había que pedir al país de origen que te devolviera la retención como no residente, y eso según el país que sea y su convenio de doble imposición...
> 
> Aclaro que nunca lo he hecho (y es que con estas perspectivas se te quitan las ganas de irse a cobrar dividendos por ahí).



Si es así hay que pedirlos.

Convenios de Doble Imposición (22-07-2005) Formularios anexos: Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas

Pero es 19% que te quita Holanda, en el caso de Holanda tienes 2 años para pedirlos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 08:20 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Mejor que los invertían en oro de inversión están desde luego. :XX:



Lo del oro ya lo he comentado varias veces.

El oro-papel es bajista.
El oro-físico no hay suficiente demanda, no es bajista. 

Se están separando el valor del oro-papel y oro-físico.

Muchos acuden al oro para protegerse de la inflación y de las bolsas.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

El oro papel es muy bajista, lo que se ve en el gráfico es una herida mortal. Esta clase de rupturas las hacen las manos fuertes. Desconozco el motivo real por el cual se ha producido una reacción tan fuerte, pero con el paso de los años se podrá observar con nitidez que esta ruptura a la baja ha sido muy significativa.

El PS y DAX en máximos, pidiendo corrección de excesos y el culibex haciéndose el harakiri en el nivel de resistencia (un 50% por debajo de máximos). Que cada uno piense lo que quiera.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El oro papel es muy bajista, lo que se ve en el gráfico es una herida mortal. Esta clase de rupturas las hacen las manos fuertes. Desconozco el motivo real por el cual se ha producido una reacción tan fuerte, pero con el paso de los años se podrá observar con nitidez que esta ruptura a la baja ha sido muy significativa.
> 
> El PS y DAX en máximos, pidiendo corrección de excesos y el culibex haciéndose el harakiri en el nivel de resistencia (un 50% por debajo de máximos). Que cada uno piense lo que quiera.



El oro-bajista es muy bajista porque están desencadenando muchos cortos. Pero el oro-físico hay mas oferta que demanda. Sobre todo en Asia.


----------



## atman (15 May 2013)

A ver, ahora parece que se ha instalado el mantra de que los que invirtieron en oro con esta bajada están perdiendo dinero. Perderán los que entraron hace menos de un año... los que vengan de lejos y usaran el oro para ponerse a cubierto, siguen encantados. No sólo porque aún le sacan un bonito dividendo al ejercicio de cobertura, sino porque ven que además el resto de sus activos no están en peligro y tambien dan dinero... En el caso de que el oro se fuera a las nubes, ganarían mucho más por ese lado, pero probablemente perderían mucho en otras operaciones.... y vivirían menos tranquilos...


----------



## boquiman (15 May 2013)

BolsaCanaria .info | Los QE, la FED, las Bolsas, Europa y otras cosas de meter

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 09:02 ----------

El gap al alza gordo del que hablaba el jato parece que no se ha cumplido.....


----------



## sr.anus (15 May 2013)

Buenos dias


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | Los QE, la FED, las Bolsas, Europa y otras cosas de meter
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> El gap al alza gordo del que hablaba el jato parece que no se ha cumplido.....



Muy bueno el link :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 07:10 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> Buenos dias



:::::: .


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 May 2013)

Felices Martes Jodidos Miercoles. ::
Lo veo todo muy rojo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si es así hay que pedirlos.
> 
> Convenios de Doble Imposición (22-07-2005) Formularios anexos: Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas
> 
> Pero es 19% que te quita Holanda, en el caso de Holanda tienes 2 años para pedirlos.





Gracias por tu aportación, a mí me han retenido en Alemania por dividendos de RWE y de EON:
¿Qué se hace con esos papeles después de rellenarlos?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2013)

es inutil , cerramos largos y cargamos cortos 8470 :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias por tu aportación, a mí me han retenido en Alemania por dividendos de RWE y de EON:
> ¿Qué se hace con esos papeles después de rellenarlos?



Pues rellena el papel para Alemania pones los comprobantes de las retenciones y lo entregas en la Agencia tributaria.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues rellena el papel para Alemania pones los comprobantes de las retenciones y lo entregas en la Agencia tributaria.



Otra pregunta, abusando de su amabilidad, los dividendos los he cobrado este mes, ¿puedo hacerlo ya o tengo que hacerlo el año que viene?
Disculpe mi ignorancia.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Otra pregunta, abusando de su amabilidad, los dividendos los he cobrado este mes, ¿puedo hacerlo ya o tengo que hacerlo el año que viene?
> Disculpe mi ignorancia.



Pues para el caso Holandes puedes pedirlo en los ultimos 2 años cuando tengas el comprobante. En el caso Aleman no te lo puedo confirmar. Pero cuanto antes lo hagas antes cobrarás.


----------



## amago45 (15 May 2013)

Rebotando el culibex


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Curioso.

Tenemos al DAX, SP en máximos historicos 
Tenemos al CAC y AEX en máximos anuales y cerca del máximos historicos.
El putibex a 200 pipos del máximo anual, y casi el 50% del máximo historico.

El putibex deberia subir 200 pipos al menos otro máximo anual que menos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2013)

Al rtt aka jjj aka jdat alguien le tiene pillada la matricula....:ouch:


Y bueeeeenas!


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Impresionante lo del Nikkei...otro 2,3% arriba.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Impresionante lo del Nikkei...otro 2,3% arriba.



Alguna alegría deben tener los japoneses. Es la sociedad más desgraciada del primer mundo, envejecida, llena de complejos y hasta arriba de radioactividad.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 09:02 ----------

Un poco de caviar para el intelecto

https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=93752


----------



## ghkghk (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Alguna alegría deben tener los japoneses. Es la sociedad más desgraciada del primer mundo, envejecida, llena de complejos y hasta arriba de radioactividad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Aún les pasa poco. También es de las más inmorales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2013)

bertok:9042664 dijo:


> inversobres dijo:
> 
> 
> > Impresionante lo del Nikkei...otro 2,3% arriba.
> ...



Esta mañana, en bloomberg, una frase de una rubita muy mona:"The japanese stock market is rising, that's a fact. But that they are destroying their economy is another". ienso:


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aún les pasa poco. También es de las más inmorales.



Creo que es lo que mismo que le va a pasar a España pero aquí no hay empresas punteras como allí, cuando el baby boom se jubile las pensiones serán muy miseras, en el caso que haya pensiones.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Alguna alegría deben tener los japoneses. Es la sociedad más desgraciada del primer mundo, envejecida, llena de complejos y hasta arriba de radioactividad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Y pagando la BTU de gas a 18 dolares cuando en USA está a 4 dolares.

Han abandonado la energía nuclear cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## ghkghk (15 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Creo que es lo que mismo que le va a pasar a España pero aquí no hay empresas punteras como allí, cuando el baby boom se jubile las pensiones serán muy miseras, en el caso que haya pensiones.



Creo que nadie teme menos a la deflación que yo... Es nuestra única solución. Se acabó lo de 900 euristas en verano a NYC a gastar porque "allí está todo más barato". 

Empezando por la vivienda, claro.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta mañana, en bloomberg, una frase de una rubita muy mona:"The japanese stock market is rising, that's a fact. But that they are destroying their economy is another". ienso:



Like the US :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta mañana, en bloomberg, una frase de una rubita muy mona:"The japanese stock market is rising, that's a fact. But that they are destroying their economy is another". ienso:



Problema de ellos, mientras la bolsa suba y se pueda ganar dinero, bien hecho está. Al final del día lo importante es estar en verde a nivel individual. Estamos en unos tiempos donde hay que preocuparse cada uno de lo suyo y al resto que les crujan.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que nadie teme menos a la deflación que yo... Es nuestra única solución. Se acabó lo de 900 euristas en verano a NYC a gastar porque "allí está todo más barato".
> 
> Empezando por la vivienda, claro.



Los que han llevado una vida ordenada y no tienen deudas, no deben tener miedo a la deflación. Todo lo contrario.

Jodido es para el puto manirroto que ha vivido a costa de los demás y no quiere, o mejor no puede, pagar SU factura.

El hijo de puta sólo pretende que sean los demás los que le paguen su fiestón crediticio.

A lo largo de la historia siempre ha ganado el acreedor y esta vez no va a ser diferente.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que nadie teme menos a la deflación que yo... Es nuestra única solución. Se acabó lo de 900 euristas en verano a NYC a gastar porque "allí está todo más barato".
> 
> Empezando por la vivienda, claro.



Si se piensa a nivel particular, la deflación es una bendición para algunos. Conseguirá estirar la distancia relativa respecto a otros, esa es la esencia de prosperar a nivel individual. Es una putada para algunos pero así funciona esta noria.


----------



## ghkghk (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los que han llevado una vida ordenada y no tienen deudas, no deben tener miedo a la deflación. Todo lo contrario.
> 
> Jodido es para el puto manirroto que ha vivido a costa de los demás y no quiere, o mejor no puede, pagar SU factura.
> 
> ...





Janus dijo:


> Si se piensa a nivel particular, la deflación es una bendición para algunos. Conseguirá estirar la distancia relativa respecto a otros, esa es la esencia de prosperar a nivel individual. Es una putada para algunos pero así funciona esta noria.




Correcto. Yo no deseo a nadie que lo pase mal. Más bien al contrario. Pero no veo a los que desean darle a imprimir papelitos a lo bestia, o peor aún que se condonen/produzcan quitas de las deudas, preocuparse mucho por los ahorradores. Así pues, antes yo que ellos...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Like the US :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Entonces a largo plazo,¿largo o corto en el eur/usd?


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Entonces a largo plazo,¿largo o corto en el eur/usd?



El largo plazo en un cruce de divisas no existe ::::::

El apalancamiento y la volatilidad te matan con un 100% de probabilidad.

El USD es kk triple C


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El largo plazo en un cruce de divisas no existe ::::::
> 
> El apalancamiento y la volatilidad te matan con un 100% de probabilidad.
> 
> El USD es kk triple C



Pasare a entregarte, o pasare a recojer, el owned, cuando el dolar se coma al euro, con patatas incluidas. 8:

No veras hiperinflación en el dolar. De hecho, el dolar sera el ultimo en reventar después del euro, el yen, y la libra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)

Pues hasta el proximo martes solo queda ver pasar los dias,


----------



## vmmp29 (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El largo plazo en un cruce de divisas no existe ::::::
> 
> El apalancamiento y la volatilidad te matan con un 100% de probabilidad.
> 
> El USD es kk triple C




muy catrastrofista se levantan algunos....


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Pasare a entregarte, o pasare a recojer, el owned, cuando el dolar se coma al euro, con patatas incluidas. 8:
> 
> No veras hiperinflación en el dolar. De hecho, el dolar sera el ultimo en reventar después del euro, el yen, y la libra.



A menudo la kk flota ::

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 09:42 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> muy catrastrofista se levantan algunos....



Hoy es un día a encarar con optimismo

[YOUTUBE]AJjzGNnMkko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A menudo la kk flota ::



)

que kabron!!! no me haga reír así....


----------



## vermer (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A menudo la kk flota ::



De eso se trata por lo que os leo. De agarrarse a lo que flote... en cada momento. Y como bien dices, los de las deudas tienen un pedrusco en el pié.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> De eso se trata por lo que os leo. De agarrarse a lo que flote... en cada momento.



Quítate deudas y ahorra. Nunca hubo una inversión tan buena como esa.

Cuando lleguen los años de inflación disparada te podrás hinchar a comprar activos reales indexados a la inflación.

Los pepitorros premium, los de la calidad de vida y tal ::::::, caerán bajo el yugo de su cipoteca variable y será el fin de su historia.

Darwinismo, jugaron y perdieron.


----------



## ghkghk (15 May 2013)

Bertok, aún no me has contestado a si es preferirías deber 120.000 euros teniendo 120.000 euros en el banco (y hacer con ellos lo que quisieras, claro está que no en cuenta corriente) o estar a 0.


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Zambombazo del ibex, alegria que aqui no pasa nah!!!

Vaya mierda de mercado, esto esta intratable y sale por cualquier lado.

De abrir los usa en verde el ibex se va a los 8700 volando.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, aún no me has contestado a si es preferirías deber 120.000 euros teniendo 120.000 euros en el banco (y hacer con ellos lo que quisieras, claro está que no en cuenta corriente) o estar a 0.



Si hay quitas a los depósitos los harán independientemente del nivel de deuda.

La historia del empresario de Chipre que pidio un préstamo a renovar la flota de autobuses y le pillo la quita antes de hacer la transacción, y el dinero que tenia para renovar la flota de autobuses se lo quitaron, pero no le quitaron la deuda. Esto nos hace ver que no es bueno tener deudas y cash.


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Ya estamos, solo falta carpatos con sus aviones y ya esta todo.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, aún no me has contestado a si es preferirías deber 120.000 euros teniendo 120.000 euros en el banco (y hacer con ellos lo que quisieras, claro está que no en cuenta corriente) o estar a 0.



Viví la situación que indicas y decidí cancelar todas las deudas. Con esto te respondo.

La tranquilidad y la salud no tienen precio.

Repito, tal vez no lo dije nunca :fiufiu:, el que tenga deudas va a ser el perdedor del scam mundial que se está montando.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 May 2013)

Falta el gato diciendo que se quito el corto justo antes de la subida y se ha puesto largo en el minimo del dia


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Zambombazo del ibex, alegria que aqui no pasa nah!!!
> 
> Vaya mierda de mercado, esto esta intratable y sale por cualquier lado.
> 
> De abrir los usa en verde el ibex se va a los 8700 volando.



Las gacelas compran porque:

- Las acciones se acaban.
- Los ciclos han dejado de existir, estamos en megaciclo alcista ad-infinitum.
- Los techos están para romperlos.
- El culibex doblará el performance del SP en los próximos años.
- El dinero sólo está a salvo en los mercados.
- Las manos fuertes ya compraron todo el mercado, no saldrán sin duplicar.
- Rajoy ya no miente. Esta vez es la buena.
- Los datos de paro son falsos (sesgados al alza).
- Los datos de PIB son falsos (sesgados a la baja).
- Los pisos volverán a subir, es la inversión que nunca pierde.
- ... 

Todo esto suena y suena y suena ...... y siempre termina igual.


----------



## Bulldog99 (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Viví la situación que indicas y decidí cancelar todas las deudas. Con esto te respondo.
> 
> La tranquilidad y la salud no tienen precio.
> 
> Repito, tal vez no lo dije nunca :fiufiu:, el que tenga deudas va a ser el perdedor del scam mundial que se está montando.



Y yo que creo que el perdedor va a ser el que tenga dinero y no deudas...

Las palabras imprimir, hiperinflacion, quitas, reestructuracion, default, suspension de pagos, suenan todas a lo mismo... :abajo:


----------



## aitor33 (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los que han llevado una vida ordenada y no tienen deudas, no deben tener miedo a la deflación. Todo lo contrario.
> 
> Jodido es para el puto manirroto que ha vivido a costa de los demás y no quiere, o mejor no puede, pagar SU factura.
> 
> ...




Hay veces Bertok que estás sembradísimo y con tú literatura al estilo Hannibal Lecter haces estrofas del todo lapidarias


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Y yo que creo que el perdedor va a ser el que tenga dinero y no deudas...
> 
> Las palabras imprimir, hiperinflacion, quitas, reestructuracion, default, suspension de pagos, suenan todas a lo mismo... :abajo:



Tienes que estudiar más 8:


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Y yo que creo que el perdedor va a ser el que tenga dinero y no deudas...
> 
> Las palabras imprimir, hiperinflacion, quitas, reestructuracion, default, suspension de pagos, suenan todas a lo mismo... :abajo:



Prueba entonces a tener deudas y no tener dinero... a ver que pasa.

The walking dead, cada dia mas cerca.


----------



## sarkweber (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las gacelas compran porque:
> 
> - Las acciones se acaban.
> - Los ciclos han dejado de existir, estamos en megaciclo alcista ad-infinitum.
> ...



Eres un crack, y lo sabes. ::::


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...leos-perder-822-millones-primer-semestre.html

Otra que tambalea.


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Falta el gato diciendo que se quito el corto justo antes de la subida y se ha puesto largo en el minimo del dia



Lleva 100 puntos en contra....con stop por encima de la gran bajista de los 9450 , stop siempre al cierre.


----------



## Bulldog99 (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Prueba entonces a tener deudas y no tener dinero... a ver que pasa.
> 
> The walking dead, cada dia mas cerca.




Hay que saber diferenciar entre lo que deseamos, lo que nos gustaria, lo que no nos gustaria y entre lo que vaya a pasar.

Yo actualmente tengo deudas y dinero en un porcentaje de 4 a 3 aproximadamente y cuantos mas años pasen mejor estare (si esto sigue asi).

Pero hay que reconocer que todas las grandes crisis mundiales economicas ciclicas se han resuelto de las siguientes maneras: guerras, impresora, hiperinflacion, defaults, quitas de deuda o gasto publico. 
No ha habido ninguna que se haya resuelto ni haya aguantado años en deflacion, austeridad y sobre todo en recesion. Y lo sabeis.

Pase lo que pase espero estar preparado, pero vamos que la fed imprime a todo meter, japon duplica masa monetaria, y por aqui de momento francia ya esta en recesion y Alemania poco le queda para ello...


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Hay que saber diferenciar entre lo que deseamos, lo que nos gustaria, lo que no nos gustaria y entre lo que vaya a pasar.
> 
> Yo actualmente tengo deudas y dinero en un porcentaje de 4 a 3 aproximadamente y cuantos mas años pasen mejor estare (si esto sigue asi).
> 
> ...



Y si esta no les interesa solucionarla? y si esta no es una crisis de verdad?

Las deudas nunca fueron, son y seran buenas, por mucho que se de la matraca.

Proximamente en sus pantallas (y en sus cuentas bankarias).


----------



## mataresfacil (15 May 2013)

Cada vez que aparece una mala noticia la bolsa sube, parece que esten esperando que alguien ponga el dedo en el disparador de salida de las impresoras del BCE.


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Todo listo, usa verde. Esta tarde batimos nuevos records, otra vez.


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Todo listo, usa verde. Esta tarde batimos nuevos records, otra vez.




Y me pregunto....hay alguien que no esta largo???ienso:


----------



## Bulldog99 (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Y si esta no les interesa solucionarla? y si esta no es una crisis de verdad?
> 
> Las deudas nunca fueron, son y seran buenas, por mucho que se de la matraca.
> 
> Proximamente en sus pantallas (y en sus cuentas bankarias).



A ver yo opino igual, siempre preferire tener dinero a tener deudas, nos ha jodido.
Pero eso no significa que a la salida de una crisis economica mundial, los que salgan "palmando" sean los que tienen pasta a costa de los que solo tienen deudas impagables.


----------



## vermer (15 May 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Hay que saber diferenciar entre lo que deseamos, lo que nos gustaria, lo que no nos gustaria y entre lo que vaya a pasar.
> 
> Yo actualmente tengo deudas y dinero en un porcentaje de 4 a 3 aproximadamente y cuantos mas años pasen mejor estare (si esto sigue asi).
> 
> ...




Hola, creo que das por hecho que con hiperinflación:

- no se modificarán los tipos
- tus ingresos se elevarán en la misma medida que la inflación

cuando entiendo que el truco de la hiperinflación es que

- los tipos suben al mismo ritmo (la deuda se "actualiza" por tanto, como parece lógico)
- los salarios suben en menor medida

Que alguien me diga si estoy equivocado. Tener deudas es peor que peligroso... excepto que no las pagues y sigas con los activos adquiridos, pero para eso hay que ser chorizo-político, mafioso o similar.

Luego está el riesgo de corralitos, impuestazos, quiebras, etc. Buff, a no ser que se sea un lince de las finanzas, al ciudadano medio le conviene no deber nada nunca. Luego ahorrar. Después aprender a invertir. Para eso es este hilo, entiendo.


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y me pregunto....hay alguien que no esta largo???ienso:



El que esta esperando a cerrar las puertas del horno, ese ni estara largo ni corto, estara fumando puros y partiendose la caja para, despues, darle al boton rojo algun mes de estos.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y me pregunto....hay alguien que no esta largo???ienso:



Acabo de vender mis SAN a 5.44 de 5,32 y 5,31.

Saco para las comisiones y poco más.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Hay que saber diferenciar entre lo que deseamos, lo que nos gustaria, lo que no nos gustaria y entre lo que vaya a pasar.
> 
> Yo actualmente tengo deudas y dinero en un porcentaje de 4 a 3 aproximadamente y cuantos mas años pasen mejor estare (si esto sigue asi).
> 
> ...



Claro que se saldrá con elevada inflación, como siempre ha sido pero en esta ocasión la situación está costando más de lo normal gracias al cadavérico greenspan que metió demasiado gasolina durante demasiado tiempo.

De momento tenemos deflación, siempre la hubo antes de salir la inflación disparada al alza, que está destrozando (¿o readaptando ::?la capacidad productiva.

Esto va de que en esta primera etapa gana por goleada la contracción, muy sana hoyga. Aquí caerán muchos pepitos endeudados porque al perder el trabajo estarán en la puta calle sin opción de volver a trabajar y con unas deudas muy grandes, posiblemente las mayores de la historia de este país.

Pero luego llegará la etapa de elevada inflación y tachán: empezarán a subir las cipotecas firmadas a interés variable que son la mayoría y con unos importantes sonrojantes para cualquiera que tenga un poco de perspectiva y un mínimo de inteligencia financiera. Ahí morirán otro montón de pepitorros premium.

Si tienes fortuna de no haber caído en ninguna de las 2 etapas descritas y estás con pocos ahorros, vivirás en un mundo lleno de oportunidades pero sin plata suficiente para hacer capital.

Si por el contrario tienes un buen capital, sólo los asustaviejas le tendrán miedo al escenario y no podrán aprovechar las excelentes oportunidades de inversión.

Siempre fue mejor tener que deber. Sólo puede decir lo contrario el que está pillado por los cojones.

Suerte con lo que vayas a hacer.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 10:42 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Hola, creo que das por hecho que con hiperinflación:
> 
> - no se modificarán los tipos
> - tus ingresos se elevarán en la misma medida que la inflación
> ...



I fully agree :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

El 8.582 del Sr. FranR está dando un poco de guerra. A ver si lo dejamos atrás de una vez y nos vamos a comer algo rico...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

El SP puede pegar un guanizado hoy,... sin mayor problema


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El que esta esperando a cerrar las puertas del horno, ese ni estara largo ni corto, estara fumando puros y partiendose la caja para, despues, darle al boton rojo algun mes de estos.




Ya, ya....lo de la mandanga de la puerta del horno se lleva diciendo por aqui desde julio 2012 con el ibex en 6.500 puntos.

El que se montase connel ibex en 6.000 puntos o incluso 7.000 ya tiene unas ganancias que le da igual que en los 8.700 cierren las puertas del horno.

Y si cierran las puertas en los 11.000??

Yo lo tengo clar, se va acompañañndo la subida y a la minima fuera....me subi fuerte en 7.800 y 8.6xx me sali el pasado miercoles.

He vuelto a entrar en 8.500 a Ver que pasa:Baile:

Si el gato sigue corto yo tan contento


----------



## Bulldog99 (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Claro que se saldrá con elevada inflación, como siempre ha sido pero en esta ocasión la situación está costando más de lo normal gracias al cadavérico greenspan que metió demasiado gasolina durante demasiado tiempo.
> 
> De momento tenemos deflación, siempre la hubo antes de salir la inflación disparada al alza, que está destrozando (¿o readaptando ::?la capacidad productiva.
> 
> ...




Estoy muy de acuerdo con tu exposicion Bertok, al final siempre todo fluye hacia el termino medio 

La cosa es saber el cuando va a suceder todo esto, y yo calculo que le queda un año y medio (2015).
A españa le va a venir bien la deflacion actual, y la inflacion de despues, piensa que la impresora y la inflacion va a hacer tender bajar el paro.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, ya....lo de la mandanga de la puerta del horno se lleva diciendo por aqui desde julio 2012 con el ibex en 6.500 puntos.
> 
> El que se montase connel ibex en 6.000 puntos o incluso 7.000 ya tiene unas ganancias que le da igual que en los 8.700 cierren las puertas del horno.
> 
> ...



Disculpa que sea tan directo pero estás destinado a devolver al mercado las plusvalías que has hecho.

No tiene sentido, salvo un calentón, que vendas en 8.600 (¿por qué lo hiciste?, ¿por la resistencia?, ¿para esperar una corrección y volver a entrar más abajo y aprovechar el nuevo ciclo alcista?) y luego entres otra vez en 8.500.

Y si no es indiscrección ¿desde cuando llevas operando en bolsa?

Todo con buen rollo, ehh::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

Es que el día que pille a la gacelada en el horno, se le ocurrira piramidar y otras hierbas ("estonovaabajarmas"),...y a lo mejor no dejan ni el tuetano de los huesos.

Ahora es todo felicidad alcista desde Noviembre,..perfecto. Pero ha habido y habrá tiempos que en la bolsa ni siquiera se pueda rascar mucha pasta o se acumule mucho riesgo.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Bulldog99 dijo:


> Estoy muy de acuerdo con tu exposicion Bertok, al final siempre todo fluye hacia el termino medio
> 
> La cosa es saber el cuando va a suceder todo esto, y yo calculo que le queda un año y medio (2015).
> A españa le va a venir bien la deflacion actual, y la inflacion de despues, piensa que la impresora y la inflacion va a hacer tender bajar el paro.



Pero con una sociedad empobrecida y con mucho menor poder adquisitivo. Los salarios van a ser muy bajos, puedes comprobar lo que va a ocurrir en el sector de la informática .... y los precios van a ser altos.

Al final, los garbanzos van a ser menos pero se saldrá adelante sin tanta tonterías consumistas.

Lo realmente serio y grave de la situación va a ser para el que tenga deudas elevadas porque no las podrá pagar o en el mejor de los casos estará exclavizado durante 20 años para pagar un zulo sobrevalorado. Los cadáveres financieros y los dramas familiares a decenas de miles serán el día a día.

Aprovecho para desir que los pepitorros premium de los PAUs del Norte van a terminar muy malamente. Tengo información suficiente como para decir que la deflación salarial apenas ha comenzado


----------



## Abner (15 May 2013)

la inflación sólo puede el resolver el problema si se dan tres condiciones.

1) las deudas están nominadas a tipo fijo.
2) los salarios están indexados al ipc
3) la inflación de un país endeudado se puede exportar a sus acreedores.

Para particulares 1 y 2 no se cumplen por lo que cualquier intento de inflación no sólo no funcionará sino que empeorará su situación. La 3 a nivel de paises tiende a llevar a la autarquìa y/o a la guerra comercial y militar y es difícil que tenga efecto si todos saben imprimir. 

Única solución pacífica, quitas incluyendo a particulares y quitando ahorro a particulares. Ya lo estamos viendo, resultado la cigarra gana, la hormiga pasa de trabajar más, cada individuo va a la suya y toda la sociedad fracasa. Solía creer que esto tenìa solución, pero ya no la tiene. Asistimos a la muerte de la sociedad occidental en su conjunto. Carpe diem. Disfruten de los estertores

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 May 2013)

Sr. Janus, que opina de Gamesa a 3,13, superadas las resistencias importantes, ¿se puede entrar ahora a l/p?


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es que el día que pille a la gacelada en el horno, se le ocurrira piramidar y otras hierbas,...y a lo mejor no dejan ni el tuetano de los huesos.
> 
> Ahora es todo felicidad alcista desde Noviembre,..perfecto. Pero ha habido y habrá tiempos que en la bolsa ni siquiera se pueda rascar mucha pasta o se acumule mucho riesgo.



Las cuentas se hacen cuando se vende. Muchas gacelas se comerán una vela roja sin mayor preocupación. Luego vendrá otra vela roja también grande y pensarán bueno ya subirá porque tengo un montón de plusvis de colchón. Ahí aparece la frase mágica: *a largo lo triplico* :ouch:

Llegados a ese punto, es cuestión de tiempo vender a pre o salir palmando un dineral. Siguiente paso es pensar, hijos de puta han manipulado el mercado y tal :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 May 2013)

Mola perros!

Aquí uno que está de perfil!!


Puto corrector del móvil!!
Leeros, leeros!


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

............................


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El SP puede pegar un guanizado hoy,... sin mayor problema



Hoy hay NAHB House Builders’ Sentiment a las 16:00. Si los precios de producción industrial no dan un susto y se confirman las alegrías inmobiliarias de los últimos tiempos quizás se esperen.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mola perros!
> 
> Aquí uno que está de perfil!!
> 
> ...






Me acabo de bajar The bear and the maiden fair ::::::


----------



## vermer (15 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> la inflación sólo puede el resolver el problema si se dan tres condiciones.
> 
> 1) las deudas están nominadas a tipo fijo.
> 2) los salarios están indexados al ipc
> ...




Thanks, pero una observación. Aun estando por ver que todo se desenvuelva pacíficamente, no creo que la cigarra gane. Como mucho no muere o malvive, que no es poco teniendo en cuenta que su actitud ha provocado la situación en la que estamos (países-cigarra, políticos-cigarra, empresas-cigarra y ciudadanos-cigarra).

A las hormigas les intentarán robar de todas formas (ya lo hacen), pero el que tuvo retuvo.... Y nos lo queríamos perder.

Me contaba mi abuelo, que durante y tras la guerra civil les requisaban buena parte de sus cosechas. Por una parte escondían todo lo que podían de diversas formas. Por otra eran los que eran capaces de seguir produciendo (con lo cual los castigos ejemplarizantes lo eran... menos). Por otra, y es lo fundamental, siempre vivían y comían mejor que quienes no tenían nada o vivían en las ciudades, etc.

Toca refrescar la historia, que es la misma. 

FIN DEL OFF-TOPIC. Perdonad


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las cuentas se hacen cuando se vende. Muchas gacelas se comerán una vela roja sin mayor preocupación. Luego vendrá otra vela roja también grande y pensarán bueno ya subirá porque tengo un montón de plusvis de colchón. Ahí aparece la frase mágica: *a largo lo triplico* :ouch:
> 
> Llegados a ese punto, es cuestión de tiempo vender a pre o salir palmando un dineral. Siguiente paso es pensar, hijos de puta han manipulado el mercado y tal :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yo creo que cuando berni apague la impresora, esto va a tener un gap, que al que pille dentro de le va a quitar las ganas de tradear por años.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando berni apague la impresora, esto va a tener un gap, que al que pille dentro de le va a quitar las ganas de tradear por años.



Mira, en eso no soy pesimista. En los grandes índices se podrá salir sin problemas pero siempre lo dificil fue vender y veo a pocas gacelas con el background suficiente como para salirse a tiempo.

Donde no habrá ocasión ni compasión en los mierda chicharros quebrados que sigue Janus de carboneras, solares, .... Vamos a ver movimientos que pasarán a la historia.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

Como pierda los 1645, problemas..


----------



## LOLO08 (15 May 2013)

Mi chicharrillo favorito Natra / Natraceutical en racha!!!

7% y 20% respectivamente!!


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Entonces a largo plazo,¿largo o corto en el eur/usd?



En el fondo da igual deflación o inflación. Como en toda partida de poker, habrá ganadores y perdedores. La clave es ponerse en la mano ganadora con independencia de que haya una tendencia económica u otra.

En el fondo lo que realmente importa (y en eso el poker es sumamente instructivo) es adquirir ventaja competitiva. El que no se queda en blanca, sigue sentado en la mesa.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 13:30 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El largo plazo en un cruce de divisas no existe ::::::
> 
> El apalancamiento y la volatilidad te matan con un 100% de probabilidad.
> 
> El USD es kk triple C



Te corrijo si me lo permites. Esos dos términos no destruyen valor si se le saca un margen mayor. Lo que te arruina la ecuación es la inflación y eso ocurre en cualquier activo en el larguísimo plazo porque no hay nada que gane constantemente al encarecimiento de los bienes y servicios debido a que el valor se reparte entre todo lo que haya independientemente de la masa monetaria o activos aceptados como medios de cambio.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 13:32 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Quítate deudas y ahorra. Nunca hubo una inversión tan buena como esa.
> 
> Cuando lleguen los años de inflación disparada te podrás hinchar a comprar activos reales indexados a la inflación.
> 
> ...



Error si ahorrar significa acumular dinero.

La gente que tiene dinero de verdad lo que hace es invertirlo y huir del cash o los bancos. Es el interés compuesto lo que ha generado las mayores fortunas del mundo.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En el fondo da igual deflación o inflación. Como en toda partida de poker, habrá ganadores y perdedores. La clave es ponerse en la mano ganadora con independencia de que haya una tendencia económica u otra.
> 
> En el fondo lo que realmente importa (y en eso el poker es sumamente instructivo) es adquirir ventaja competitiva. El que no se queda en blanca, sigue sentado en la mesa.
> 
> ...



No te has enterado de nada, caimán.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

sarkweber dijo:


> Eres un crack, y lo sabes. ::::



Si pero al igual que el Jato se está perdiendo la subida más relevante de los últimos 10 años. Al final acertará.

Recuerdo que jatropó esta mañana apareció cerrando largos y poniéndose corto. No falla ni una, correlación inversa perfecta.


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Disculpa que sea tan directo pero estás destinado a devolver al mercado las plusvalías que has hecho.
> 
> No tiene sentido, salvo un calentón, que vendas en 8.600 (¿por qué lo hiciste?, ¿por la resistencia?, ¿para esperar una corrección y volver a entrar más abajo y aprovechar el nuevo ciclo alcista?) y luego entres otra vez en 8.500.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, si toda crítica es buena.

El tema de vender es porque me parecia que estaba alto y habria correccion....la hubo, la jugada fue redonda ya que vendi san a 5,64 y he recomprado a 5,38.

Las llevaba desde 5,10 descontado el ultimo dividendo, asi que estas plusvis ya no me las quita nadie, tengo los stops grabados a fuego, por experiencias pasadas8:

Llevo en esto siete años.

La preocupación nula....mi exposicion en bolsa no llega al 10% de mis ahorros, por eso del manolete si no sabes.......pero oye, ir con mi carterilla puliendome en rentabilidad a los analistos de los fondos de inversion, me genera pasta y me entretiene....el dia que el mercado me lo quite como tu dices, adios....pero sera dentro de mucho....eso de cfd's y derivados tal no lo contemplo.....por lo que con un sistema de stops es dificil perder la cartera.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si pero al igual que el Jato se está perdiendo la subida más relevante de los últimos 10 años. Al final acertará.
> 
> Recuerdo que jatropó esta mañana apareció cerrando largos y poniéndose corto. No falla ni una, correlación inversa perfecta.



Sabes lo que gané el año pasado y lo que estoy haciendo este año.

Eres una puta attention whore



---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 11:41 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> No te preocupes, si toda crítica es buena.
> 
> El tema de vender es porque me parecia que estaba alto y habria correccion....la hubo, la jugada fue redonda ya que vendi san a 5,64 y he recomprado a 5,38.
> 
> ...



OK, pero la operación es mala. Bien por haber vendido en el nivel de resistencia o bien por haber comprado sin apenas corrección (manda el putibex).

Si vas con SL, sabes que no te arruinarás.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> la inflación sólo puede el resolver el problema si se dan tres condiciones.
> 
> 1) las deudas están nominadas a tipo fijo.
> 2) los salarios están indexados al ipc
> ...




Touche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 13:45 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> Sr. Janus, que opina de Gamesa a 3,13, superadas las resistencias importantes, ¿se puede entrar ahora a l/p?



Es que yo las veo en más de 6 euros.

Entrar ahora es arriesgarse a tener que asumir un stop de hasta el 20% de la inversión. Creo que el r/r sigue siendo muy beneficioso pero no tiene sentido arriesgarse a soportar tal pedazo de stop.

Hay otras oportunidades en el mercado como es FCC si supera con volumen los 8,5 y como Arcelor si en los próximos días no demuestra que ha hecho una trampa.

Solares y carboneras, el resto ni mirarlo. Otra opción es un spread long-short de IBEX y DAX pero a largo plazo (misma cantidad de dinero en ambos lados).


----------



## enda (15 May 2013)

¿que os parece entrar en Tubos Reunidos? Los 1,65 me son muy tentadores. ¿Como lo véis?


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada, caimán.



Trato aprender, aligator.


----------



## paulistano (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sabes lo que gané el año pasado y lo que estoy haciendo este año.
> 
> Eres una puta attention whore
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo no califico la operacion como mala....al reves...estoy rebajando un 4% el precio de compra, esto es, 0,26 cnt sobre un accion que esta en los 5,5 aprox.

Edito....he bajado el precio de compra de 5,10 a 4,86....si est operación es mala, no se qué concepto tendrás del bien y el mal::


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Trato aprender, aligator.



Leyendo más despacio podrás dar un paso adelante.

Para cambios de mayor calado, sólo los podrás abordar desde una mayor humildad.

Pero eres buen tío ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 May 2013)

Hola buenas a todos.

Queria compartir con Ustedes los resultados un añito de programacion de mi propio cutre-sistema. La cosa empezo un poco en broma en serio, mas que nada para sacar un poco de platita y por curiosidad de adentrarme un poco mas de lo que habia hecho antes en esto de los mundos de yuppie ejpeculeitors.

Todo esta todavia en pañales (no hay interfaz grafica, mejor ninguna que los graficos que nos postea el bb, que no hay por donde cogerlos) e incluso los datos numericos hay que revisarlos y mirarlos con lupa, poco a poco va mejor y tengo que revisarlos menos.

Resultados:

- Mas platita.
- Mas ojeras.
- Mas problemas. 1 solucion -> 2 problemas que hay que tener en cuenta y consiguientemente programar, aumentando la complexidad de todo.
- Lo que antes hacia "a hojo" poco a poco lo voy haciendo numerico.
- Operaciones cuanto mas tiempo mas dificiles, cuanto mas actores .... De 1 huevo revuelto es facil decir de donde viene la tortilla, pero de una de 7 huevos se jo*e un poco la cosa.
- En los valores pequeños veo los huevos, pero en los grandes ... muchos pañales todavia. Lo intente, pero fui contra el muro de cabeza con mucho tiempo perdido. Si puedo ganar platita con los pequeños, tampoco quiero inventar el mundo ... o lo intentare inventar mas tarde.
- Mas Conosimiento, menos FED.
- Y por ultimo y para partirse señores, desde hace mas de 8 meses no he hecho NI UNA operacion en negativo. Ej que ni me lo creo.

Cosas que veo (acciones). Muchas de ellas se han repetido aqui hasta la saciedad, pero viene bien recordarlas:

a) sin noticias, resultados o juntas.
-Cuando alguien invierte capital leoncio, esto quiere decir muy por encima de la media (esto es muy simple, habria que ir a indicadores leoncios que no aparecen en AT y que es precisamente lo que hay que currarse uno mismo) quiere pasta de vuelta, y segun su volumen muestra cuanto quiere de vuelta. Al principio tenia dudas tremendas con esto y no me lo podria creer que fuese algo tan trivial y LINEAL, pero es asi (cuasi punto). La variacion entre bjetivo del inversor leoncio y el retorno real son pequeñas variaciones debidas a indices y a derivados (excepcion leoncio mas gordo que marca terreno a mas largo plazo).
-Si un no leoncio mete dinero (a su nivel of couse), pero es importante y no choca con leoncios, se cumple tambien la subida.
-Cuando hay encontronazos entre leoncios en sus objetivos, el que va al alza suele ceder paso al que va a la baja para mejorar posicion si el volumen y el AT lo permite. Si se comunican entre ellos? NO, pero muestran sus intenciones.
-Los SL son para pobres ... si la empresa no quiebra o pasa algo REALMENTE inesperado.
-Los trucos de los leoncios se pueden ver, solo hay que tener mala leche y experiencia para ello, programar esto esta duro duro duro .... Al final de cuentas tanto el leoncio como el jinversor muestran sus intenciones dejando rastro cuando realizan las compras/ventas, el order book dice mucho, pero miente mucho. Al final son las compras y ventas las que hacen la platita, lo otro es poker e intenciones. Aunque mirando bien se ve mas.
-A pesar de que los indices pesan mucho y los futuros, contratos, ... si alguien ha metido pasta la quiere de vuelta, en un indice bajista se consigue esto muy bien con una rotacion de acciones en intradia. Los jimbersores dicen "esto se ha vuelto loco por momentos", pero son las plusvis leoncias que van saliendo una tras otra.
-Los leoncios tambien lloran, pero sin noticias, resultados o juntas, pasa muy muy muy pocas veces.
-Pongase siempre en cada nivel en el lugar de la gacela lista, media, intradia y espabilah, y calcula su capital. Con solo esto esta "casi" cubierto.

b) con noticias, resultados o juntas.
-Son ajustes al AT o ilusiones bambis.
-Caen las primeras mascaras las segundas las vemos en una semana.
-Sale pandoro. Si sale pepon es por algo ...
-Flujos de capital para cerrar el ultimo tramo, como un SL por encima del PMA+Beneficio (Precio medio por Accion), o para iniciar los lloros de los que perdieron porque no vieron.
-Subidas y bajadas tanto de cambio, como de Volumen son monedas que vuelan, lo importante ya ha pasado, aunque se pueden coger buenas plusvis aqui tambien.
-Sin tiempo real eres un cadaver o se ha analizado de donde venimos y a donde vamos.
-AT es la FED, y la FED mueve montañas, cambios, beneficios y platita de manos.
-Interpreten (lean las noticias/ejpertos y vean lo que pasa de verdad). A veces dicen la verdah .... aunque con retraso 
-Pongase siempre en cada nivel en el lugar de la gacela lista, media, intradia y espabilah, y calcula su capital. Con solo esto esta "casi" cubierto. La pregunta, cuantas gacelas entran, cuanto estiramiento "aguantan" (de media) y con que capital (de media o esperado). No se puede decir exactamente, pero se puede calcular.

Al final cuantas menos noticias mejor, y si hay noticias LES TIENE que cojer preparados.
Intenten hacer una cosa de estas una vez en la vida -mi humilde recomendacion- y si no pueden, cojanse 2 o 3 valores con poco movimiento y mirenlos bien, merece la pena.


Disclaimer:

No he visto la luz, todo esto lo "sentia", pero ahora lo "veo", o al menos "casi lo veo".
Estos principios son como todos, cuando me "metan bien" los cambiare.
Tomense esto como una declaracion de intenciones.
A ver si el año que viene hay graficos y no me pandorean.

PD. Ya no necesito (de momento) a los Arquitectos de la Muellte ni al hijo del Dr. Muelte para que esto vaya pa`rriba.





PD2. Si a alguien esto le parece soberbio, le recuerdo que soy una puñ***a gacela a la espera de su san martin y nada mas lejos de mi intencion. Pero a mi favor mucho tiempo currando mucho en esta "historia".


... Lo olvidaba ... las boobies

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos.
> 
> Queria compartir con Ustedes los resultados un añito de programacion de mi propio cutre-sistema. La cosa empezo un poco en broma en serio, mas que nada para sacar un poco de platita y por curiosidad de adentrarme un poco mas de lo que habia hecho antes en esto de los mundos de yuppie ejpeculeitors.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Lo de los SL es para pobres te va a costar tu presencia en los mercados.

Has terminado de puta madre con las mejores boobies del foro.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


>



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Leyendo más despacio podrás dar un paso adelante.
> 
> Para cambios de mayor calado, sólo los podrás abordar desde una mayor humildad.
> 
> Pero eres buen tío ::



Y tú un presuntuoso bombillo instructor de moralina para los demás. Pero también eres un buen gayer ::

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 14:14 ----------

¿cuántos piensan que hoy se van a pinchar los 1635 en SP?.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y tú un presuntuoso bombillo instructor de moralina para los demás. Pero también eres un buen gayer ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 14:14 ----------
> 
> ¿cuántos piensan que hoy se van a pinchar los 1635 en SP?.



Eres más chulo que un ocho :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y tú un presuntuoso bombillo instructor de moralina para los demás. Pero también eres un buen gayer ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 14:14 ----------
> 
> ¿cuántos piensan que hoy se van a pinchar los 1635 en SP?.



Si petan los 1645 puede...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)

Repecto a comparar la evolucion de los indices en conjunto, primero hay que valorar manzanas con manzanas y peras con peras. Todos los indices armonizados por asi decirlo. Utilizando el mismo pie de rey y el mismo operador para medirlos, si no tenemos el cacao mental de pensar que el sp500 esta en maximos y el dax tambien con un ibex muy abajo, y eso no es cierto.

En bolsa japonesa, por ejemplo, nadie esta ganando, quizas algunos no estan perdiendo, pero el que esta montado en el barco sube porque la marea los empuja. La bolsa de Japon continua igua de plana que antes medida en euros o dolares porque nada ha cambiado salvo el calibre con que la miden los japoneses dentro de japon, pero es que ese calibre tambien ha sido modificado para las barras de pan o los cuencos de arroz.


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de los SL es para pobres te va a costar tu presencia en los mercados.
> 
> Has terminado de puta madre con las mejores boobies del foro.



Antes de eso estoy fuera, por cierto, mire en el Tecdax kontron:

Un intraday metio unos 400.000 eur @3,97 (13-5) no tiene freno de AT por arriba hasta 4,16-4,18. Ya se que es para pobres un 4%, no estoy dentro pero lo estoy observando a ver si sale o no. Los indices dicen que va a haber correccion, pero estoy casi seguro, que este sale bien con un Precio Medio de Venta > 4,12.

Me comere owned, pero lo hace muy bien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Thanks, pero una observación. Aun estando por ver que todo se desenvuelva pacíficamente, no creo que la cigarra gane. Como mucho no muere o malvive, que no es poco teniendo en cuenta que su actitud ha provocado la situación en la que estamos (países-cigarra, políticos-cigarra, empresas-cigarra y ciudadanos-cigarra).
> 
> A las hormigas les intentarán robar de todas formas (ya lo hacen), pero el que tuvo retuvo.... Y nos lo queríamos perder.
> 
> ...



La cigarra no puede ganar porque se hipoteco a interes variable. No me gustaria ser el gestor de activos o director financiero de un banco de hoy en dia, mire la situacion que mire estan kaput.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

Empieza la batería de datos USA:


14.30 Empire State Index (May) 3.05 4.00

14.30 PPI (April) -0.6% (+1.1%) -0.6 (+0.8%)
- Core PPI +0.2% (+1.7%) +0.2% (+1.7%)

15.00 TICS Net Capital Inflows (March) -$17.8bn

15.15 Industrial Output (April) +0.4% -0.1%
- Capital Utilisation 78.5% 78.4%

16.00 NAHB House Builders’ Sentiment (May) 42 43

Edito: no han empezado bien...


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Repecto a comparar la evolucion de los indices en conjunto, primero hay que valorar manzanas con manzanas y peras con peras. Todos los indices armonizados por asi decirlo. Utilizando el mismo pie de rey y el mismo operador para medirlos, si no tenemos el cacao mental de pensar que el sp500 esta en maximos y el dax tambien con un ibex muy abajo, y eso no es cierto.
> 
> En bolsa japonesa, por ejemplo, nadie esta ganando, quizas algunos no estan perdiendo, pero el que esta montado en el barco sube porque la marea los empuja. La bolsa de Japon continua igua de plana que antes medida en euros o dolares porque nada ha cambiado salvo el calibre con que la miden los japoneses dentro de japon, pero es que ese calibre tambien ha sido modificado para las barras de pan o los cuencos de arroz.



El que haya comprado el índice con CFDs está ganando mucho porque el tipo de cambio aplica al margen.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

El tocomocho sigue funcionando...

http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-center/tic/Documents/snetus.txt

+5,301MM usd en bonos...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-laboral-mega-plan-e-de-140-000-millones.html

Papel higiénico a 25 euros en Venezuela,... madre de dios


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

April US Industrial Production Fell 0.5% vs. 0.2% Est.

Sólo queda la carta de las casitas si lo quieren aguantar.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Muchas veces se ha visto velón verde para tener al día siguiente otro velón igual en rojo. En el pico de una subida para comenzar una corrección.

Veremos .................... de momento los 1648 en corto son buenos.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

Primer muelle en los 1645


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

De nuevo el VIX y el ProShares VIX Short Term con un buen verde. Ojo que llevan avisando bastantes días.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 15:42 ----------

Cabalgamos de nuevo en lo solar (Trina a 5,62).

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 15:45 ----------

Posición protegido, ahora a seguir.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 15:48 ----------




Janus dijo:


> De nuevo el VIX y el ProShares VIX Short Term con un buen verde. Ojo que llevan avisando bastantes días.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 15:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Cerramos Trina con 500 lerdos verdes de reward. Joder, qué ojo. Day done!!!.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 15:50 ----------

Me gusta Yingli pero los resultados el día 25 suponen mucho riesgo de gap.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

US Home Builder Confidence Rises, Tops Forecast

mejor que pronóstico reuters


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Qué ioputas estos usanos. No hay quien pueda con ellos, de momento.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué ioputas estos usanos. *No hay quien pueda con ellos,* de momento.



Perdone que le corrija: ellos manejan su gallinero, subirán y bajarán cuando les salga...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Primer muelle en los 1645


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

segunda intentona para los 8600... es demencial.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

El papel metal está muerto.


----------



## pollastre (15 May 2013)

ES jun'13 rondando los +45K netos al superar el 1651. Esto es América. Espectacular


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Largo en volatilidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)




----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Vean que gustirrinín lo solar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)

Omg, el sp500 esta mas cerca de los 1700 que de los 1600. Y el ibex entoavia en el 8k.

Montoro decreto ley al canto, impuesto para subir el ibex YA.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

A los metales les están rompiendo el ojal.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 17:22 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Omg, el sp500 esta mas cerca de los 1700 que de los 1600. Y el ibex entoavia en el 8k.
> 
> Montoro decreto ley al canto, impuesto para subir el ibex YA.



El target me sale en 1655. Ponle 10 pipos más .... después ya es terreno desconocido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ES jun'13 rondando los +45K netos al superar el 1651. Esto es América. Espectacular



Siga siga, que me esta entrando la vena de salir a ver Iron Man 3. Poderio americano del bueno.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Ahora solo hace falta que venga borracho el jatopró y se ponga largo con todo lo largo.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 17:24 ----------

El día que venga una gran corrección y todo los extranjeros vendan sus plusvis en dólares para llevarse el dinero ..... el dolar lo mandan a 1,99 euros.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 17:26 ----------

Están consiguiendo que el chart del SP parezca el de un chicharro calentado en vertical. Totalmente controlado y manipulado como si todos los días comprasen y vendiesen las mismas cantidades.


Y eso que hoy Apple baja más del 2%, si no sería la repanocha.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A los metales les están rompiendo el ojal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 17:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Los papel metal son bajistas, los metales no.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Los papel metal son bajistas, los metales no.



A eso me refiero, el metal como tal no se tradea salvo que se lo arranques a un rumano de los dientes. No es fácil, nunca lo fue.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A eso me refiero, el metal como tal no se tradea salvo que se lo arranques a un rumano de los dientes. No es fácil, nunca lo fue.



He comentado que se están separando los valores.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Lo solar chino está muy atractivo y saludable en el medio pero en lo que es el corto plazo ya está muy calentado y ya vemos subidas impresionantes sin que el volumen empuje a lo bestia. Tengan cuidado que ahora es cuando uno se juega las plusvis acumuladas o las futuras pérdidas si se ha entrado tarde y mal.

Lo de los usanos es para quitarse el sombrero, qué bárbaros. Medio mundo languideciendo y ellos imprimiendo y subiendo sus activos hasta donde haga falta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 May 2013)

Y recuerden amigos mañana se cumple un semestre entero sin una correccion de mas del 8% desde maximos relativos. 

Eso no pasaba desde hace.............no se bloomberg no habia nacido aun.


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo solar chino está muy atractivo y saludable en el medio pero en lo que es el corto plazo ya está muy calentado y ya vemos subidas impresionantes sin que el volumen empuje a lo bestia. Tengan cuidado que ahora es cuando uno se juega las plusvis acumuladas o las futuras pérdidas si se ha entrado tarde y mal.
> 
> Lo de los usanos es para quitarse el sombrero, qué bárbaros. Medio mundo languideciendo y ellos imprimiendo y subiendo sus activos hasta donde haga falta.



Por eso se esta comprando oro físico para protegerse de las monedas y la bolsa.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y recuerden amigos mañana se cumple un semestre entero sin una correccion de mas del 8% desde maximos relativos.
> 
> Eso no pasaba desde hace.............no se bloomberg no habia nacido aun.



Son tan buenos y manipuladores que han llevado a las bolsas patrias a superar los máximos hístóricos justo en el momento en el que la economía les empieza a chutar un poco.

Y ya no decimos nada del Nasdaq 100, ha dejado los máximos del 2007 muy abajo ya.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 17:40 ----------

Si Bernie tarda mucho en retirar dinero de circulación ..... no va a evitar que la liquidez brutal que hay en el sistema .... termine inflando todos los activos, hasta los garbanzos de Formentera.

Hay dinero suficiente para subir todo en el mundo a la vez.


----------



## atman (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...leos-perder-822-millones-primer-semestre.html
> 
> Otra que tambalea.



Alguien tiene más info de Thyssen?


----------



## juanfer (15 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Alguien tiene más info de Thyssen?



No se construye. No hay pedidos. Lo de siempre.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-laboral-mega-plan-e-de-140-000-millones.html
> 
> Papel higiénico a 25 euros en Venezuela,... madre de dios



sip, hasta eso han tenido que importar por no decir los cientos de toneladas de comida


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Otra jornada más con el SP y DAX reventando todo lo follable y el putibex sin atreverse a superar el nivel de resistencia un 50% por debajo de máximos.

Ya nadie niega la manipulación con volumen decreciente que ha llevado al SP a máximos históricos. La FED ya ha perdido hasta la dignidad y confianza del resto de actores.

Cómo debe estar en realidad la economía usana para que se estén atreviendo a hacer esto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: bajo la atenta mirada de sus competidores globales.


----------



## tarrito (15 May 2013)

frikazos del hilo hos hynbokooooo !!!

https://developers.google.com/events/io/

presentarán relojito, nuevo nexus tablet, actualización Android :

:baba:


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

andaa otro miercoles-martes, subida incesante. como le de al bce por imprimir lo llevan a los 2000 (sp).


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Ahí está pegado a los 60 y al mismo tiempo la volatilidad subiendo. Qué cracks!.


----------



## Cascooscuro (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí está pegado a los 60 y al mismo tiempo la volatilidad subiendo. Qué cracks!.



Eso que significa? Guano proximo?


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí está pegado a los 60 y al mismo tiempo la volatilidad subiendo. Qué cracks!.



pues ya ves... al crudo le han dado la vuelta. parece olerse un cierre por los 1660...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí está pegado a los 60 y al mismo tiempo la volatilidad subiendo. Qué cracks!.



Pues eso no huele bien...


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Alguien tiene más info de Thyssen?



Ni con un palo, al igual que Commerzbank.

Han tenido un fallo im-pre-zio-nante en Brasil, si no se han cargado la empresa ni bien ni mal.

Commerzbank acordeon a la alemana 1x10 + ampliacion de capital. 

Dos que no se deben ni tocar.

PD. mis boobies en el SP destrozadas, mira que son bestias.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

Esos maniáticos que disfruten de su momento de gloria: SP en capicúa 1661


----------



## jopitxujo (15 May 2013)

Me acabo de salir de FSLR en 51,09 viniendo desde los 31.

Agradecer a Janus haberla puesto en el radar.


----------



## sr.anus (15 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> De todas formas por "tesnico" mañana tendra rebote, si no, las soltare y esperare mas abajo.



sobre fcc, y la pandoreada de ayer

Buenas tardes, no paramos ni en san isidro::, chorra marinera que no tiene merito con todo subiendo como cohetes


----------



## boquiman (15 May 2013)

De burbuja en burbuja, cagon la puta... No sabemos como vamos a salir de ésta, pero seguro que mal...

Ya sabemos todos la desgracia que ha causado en nuestro país el exceso de liquidez, y sin entrar a valorar quién tiene la culpa, me gustaría que miraseis unos instantes esta fotografía...
Sin hacer juicio de valor,...

A mi me causa una pena terrible.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 May 2013)

Hay que ver donde han aparcado el Ibex incluida marcha atrás en el último minuto de la subasta.

El Sr FranR lo ha vuelto a clavar.


----------



## Cascooscuro (15 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Hay que ver donde han aparcado el Ibex incluida marcha atrás en el último minuto de la subasta.
> 
> El Sr FranR lo ha vuelto a clavar.



Increible Sardo Nunspa!


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

El VIX subiendo más del 3%. A ver hasta cuando sujetan esta descoordinación entre posiciones.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 18:53 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Eso que significa? Guano proximo?



Lo tienen que dar la vuelta no lejos de ahí.

Yo he tenido que estirar un poco el stop porque estos hijosdeputa me lo barren. Al estar largo en volatilidad, actúa como una especie de cobertura ahora mismo por la distorsión en el sentido.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 18:57 ----------

El carbón bajando, los metales papel bajando con mucha fuerza, las empresas relacionadas con los metales todas muy bajistas, las empresas relacionadas con la energía todas bajando , Apple bajando con fuerza ................ y estos señores marcándose máximos tras máximos.

Y por si fuera poco, también la volatilidad bastante alcista (que no es otra cosa que la protección de posiciones largas con PUTS ante la previsión de próximas caídas).

Impresionante!.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 May 2013)

El dax se ha marcado un epic reversal


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

El Dow Jones sobre un +10% sobre los máximos históricos anteriores y sin ni siquiera haber corregido media hora.

El Nasdaq 100 casi un 40% por encima de los máximos del 2008 y con solo tres velas rojas (en diario) en las últimas 20 velas.

Si se fijan, en lo que las empresas usanas han doblado en bolsa (SP), Europa no les ha acompañado y a nivel de cambio de moneda apenas se han devaluado respecto al euro. Eso quiere decir, que han cogido una gran ventaja en incremento de valor respecto a Europa o dicho de otra forma, son mucho más fuertes que Europa en este momento. A Europa le quitas el DAX y os encontraréis con que las empresas francesas, españolas e italianas están mucho más baratas para los americanos que lo que estaban hace años.

La verdad es que se lo han montado de puta madre. Son unos cracks.


----------



## J-Z (15 May 2013)

1661 por si había dudas.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax se ha marcado un epic reversal



Nada reseñable porque es una vela de 6 pipos de amplitud. Dónde quedan ya aquellas velas de más del 1% en timeframe de minutos!!!!!

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:04 ----------

Dan ganas de meter carga potente en corto en el SP pero hay que no caer al cerebro, antes los ojos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:05 ----------

El VIX por encima del +4%.

Ojo a partir de ahora con el timeframe horario que es donde pueden y deben aparecer los velones importantes.


----------



## Misterio (15 May 2013)

Hace mucho que no miraba la bolsa, pero la verdad es que no entiendo nada, el € depreciándose contra el $, el Oro cayendo a saco, eso es que se esta descontando que el helicóptero de dinero de Bernanke esta a punto de terminar no? y la bolsa americana subiendo como tiro día si y día también, lo poco que entendía lo he dejado de entender.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 May 2013)

Janus girando en 1660


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Hace mucho que no miraba la bolsa, pero la verdad es que no entiendo nada, el € depreciándose contra el $, el Oro cayendo a saco, eso es que se esta descontando que el helicóptero de dinero de Bernanke esta a punto de terminar no? y la bolsa americana subiendo como tiro día si y día también, lo poco que entendía lo he dejado de entender.



Ojos antes que cerebro. Las motivaciones y creencias del por qué unos compran y otros venden ..... no tiene sentido para el común de los sentidos. Aquí lo que funcionan bien son los ojos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:13 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus girando en 1660



Yo no lo veo así de claro. Al contrario, está gestionando otro tirón de unos cuantos pipos.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:17 ----------

Todos los ETCs de Trigo, Algodón ..... en rojo. Apple ha pinchado en el -4%. En USA están metiendo el dinero en los valores tradicionales que más ponderan para poder así mover el SP sin demasiado dinero. Es lo que hay, pero no lo duden: lo darán la vuelta para ganar también en ese lado.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:37 ----------

Pongan Novavax en el radar list. En 1,90 USD (y subiendo) está la base del canal.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:48 ----------

Google ha incrementado su capitalización bursátil en unos 80.000 millones USD desde noviembre. Qué barbaridad porque ese valor no lo ha generado ni de coña.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 19:50 ----------

Netflix es una burbuja sideral. Su precio en bolsa excede con mucho a decenas de empresas normales con mayor previsión y seguridad en la viabilidad del negocio y en la consecución de beneficios.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 May 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Hace mucho que no miraba la bolsa, pero la verdad es que no entiendo nada, el € depreciándose contra el $, el Oro cayendo a saco, eso es que se esta descontando que el helicóptero de dinero de Bernanke esta a punto de terminar no? y la bolsa americana subiendo como tiro día si y día también, lo poco que entendía lo he dejado de entender.



USA y Japón imprimen. (QEs)
El dinero impreso hace suban los índices, con lo que el crecimiento aparente hace que la divisa vuelva a subir como un efecto boomerang.
Supongo que con el SP500 subiendo como la espuma indirectamente provoca que los inversores deshagan sus posiciones en oro forzándolo a la baja.


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Para el verano.

Verboten Nightclub In Williamsburg - Business Insider

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 20:27 ----------

El jatopró se ha puesto largo?. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 May 2013)

el sp500 a llegado a su objetivo 1660 que sale de sacar la altura del triangulo formado entre la parte alta del jran lateral y la alcista .


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 a llegado a su objetivo 1660 que sale de sacar la altura del triangulo formado entre la parte alta del jran lateral y la alcista .



Ponte largo que nos estás jodiendo los trades :rolleye:

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 20:54 ----------

Pedazo vuelta que se está viendo en las solares. También se vió hace unos días pero después siguió el festival. Ahora puede ser el punto en el que algunos tengan que purgar parte de ese x2 que llevan. Mucho ojo.
Ya habíamos posteado hoy que iba tocando recoger la cosecha. Alguno lo ha hecho muy bien sacándole 20 USD a First per share.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 May 2013)

Resumen del día:
Largo DAX(c) 8302-8325
Corto SP(c) 1659-1653

Fin de semana de tres días para quemar las plusvis.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Netflix es una burbuja sideral. Su precio en bolsa excede con mucho a decenas de empresas normales con mayor previsión y seguridad en la viabilidad del negocio y en la consecución de beneficios.



Análisis Value de NETFLIX


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

El SP vuele a lo mismo, en timeframe de minutos es alcista, en timeframe de horas está ahora mismo con una vela que sería de vuelta para volver a subir hasta máximos. Queda media hora pero si confirma esa vela así ......


----------



## jopitxujo (15 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> USA y Japón imprimen. (QEs)
> El dinero impreso hace suban los índices, con lo que el crecimiento aparente hace que la divisa vuelva a subir como un efecto boomerang.
> Supongo que con el SP500 subiendo como la espuma indirectamente provoca que los inversores deshagan sus posiciones en oro forzándolo a la baja.



¿Y un recorte de los índices volvería a dar alas al oro para recuperarse un poquito?:::


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y un recorte de los índices volvería a dar alas al oro para recuperarse un poquito?:::



El oro está jodido por chart. Seguirá bajando hasta que el chart cambie. Ahora no hay que estar largo ahí, JAMÁS.

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 21:40 ----------

Está claro, han llegado las nueve de la noche y le han metido un chorro de dinero para que la peña sepa quien manda en el ruedo.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Análisis Value de NETFLIX



¿he leido en algún sitio que conoces la zona de Berrini?


----------



## HisHoliness (15 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿he leido en algún sitio que conoces la zona de Berrini?



Trabajo ahi. Por?


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

Lo llevan lo más próximo posible a los máximos, con dos cojones.


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo llevan lo más próximo posible a los máximos, con dos cojones.



Todos los dias hacen lo mismo a las 21:45-22:00, tumban el VIX y le meten la patada al SP, TODOS los dias desde hace no se ya...

Lo jodido es que hay peña picando y celebrando esta borrachera sin sentido.


----------



## kalemania (15 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí el posible nivel de giro me sale en 1654. Es decir que está entre 50 y 60.



Como les gusta dilatar... ¿A donde va a llevar esto la FED?

Gran nivel el de este hilo.


----------



## inversobres (15 May 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> Como les gusta *dilatar*... ¿A donde va a llevar esto la FED?
> 
> Gran nivel el de este hilo.



Pero literalmente :XX:::.

Mas de uno esta dilatado y recibiendo doble.


----------



## bertok (15 May 2013)

kalemania dijo:


> Como les gusta dilatar... ¿A donde va a llevar esto la FED?
> 
> Gran nivel el de este hilo.



El tirón de las últimas sesiones es demasiado vertical como para ser una continuidad. Apuesto porque es un latigazo de techo temporal o de ciclo.

Alguno de los indicadores que sigo está en el mayor extremo desde !!!! 2011 !!!!.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 May 2013)

Vaya leñazo el oro!

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 22:30 ----------

Vaya horas para escribir tiene usted ::

En el programa PADRE del 2011 (el de este año aún no lo he instalado, tengo que pagar y no lo haré hasta finales de junio : casilla 734 "Deducciones por doble imposición internacional".
Aquí te puedes deducir los impuestos satisfechos en el extranjero, ya que (ahora te lo digo de memoria) si no recuerdo mal, los dividendos se graban en la fuente (Holanda en el caso que nos ocupa). Todos los países de la OCDE tienen convenio marco con España, o casi, no sé si hubo un problema con Dinamarca.....
Te puedes deducir el impuesto pagado por este concepto en el extranjero siempre que lo pagases aquí, y que quiere decir *siempre que*, pues siempre que ese dividendo no esté exento como lo están los primeros 1.500€.

Si ya has cobrado o cobrarás (no hay prioridad temporal dentro del año) 1.500€ de dividendos en España, te puedes deducir del impuesto español las retenciones que te han practicado en el extranjero. 
Si por contra, durante todo el año solo hubieses cobrado esos 1.500€ en dividendos correspondientes al extranjero, no te los podrías deducir aquí, ya que no tributas por ellos.

No sé si me explico, luego me repaso el post que están dando el APM y después sale Jaume Barberà ::



Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Pero no es tan fácil como deducírselos directamente en la declaración, no? Si no me equivoco, había que pedir al país de origen que te devolviera la retención como no residente, y eso según el país que sea y su convenio de doble imposición...
> 
> Aclaro que nunca lo he hecho (y es que con estas perspectivas se te quitan las ganas de irse a cobrar dividendos por ahí).


----------



## Janus (15 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Todos los dias hacen lo mismo a las 21:45-22:00, tumban el VIX y le meten la patada al SP, TODOS los dias desde hace no se ya...
> 
> Lo jodido es que hay peña picando y celebrando esta borrachera sin sentido.



Así ha sido los días 10, 13, 14 y 15. Los muy ioputas .....

---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 23:12 ----------




kalemania dijo:


> Como les gusta dilatar... ¿A donde va a llevar esto la FED?
> 
> Gran nivel el de este hilo.



Yo ya no busco un cambio de tendencia porque eso no ocurrirá si la FED no quiere y realmente no lo quiere para proteger la "riqueza" de los viejos en los fondos de pensiones, las plusvalías de los americanos que en general están bastante metidos en bolsa y sobre todo para que no se produzcan precios de derribo ante los cuales "salten" los covenants con los financieros (mucha deuda está sujeta a pignoración de acciones).

Yo lo que busco es un simple respiro de 40 pipos. No me jodan que no puede descansar un 2% después de haber subido como un puto chicharro.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 May 2013)

Vamos cortos en el Sp500 y en el EURJPY.
A ver si hay suerte. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (16 May 2013)

Buenos días. Hoy va a ser un día con mucho ruido: hasta cinco representantes de la Fed hablando (dos de ellos fuera de horario de mercado europeo), desempleo, viviendas, inflación... Usa vuelve a marcar el día y como le salga del turnip. Por haber hay hasta algún resultado tardío de alguna compañía gorda. 

Suerte ahí fuera.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (16 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Error si ahorrar significa acumular dinero.
> 
> La gente que tiene dinero de verdad lo que hace es invertirlo y huir del cash o los bancos. Es el interés compuesto lo que ha generado las mayores fortunas del mundo.










(Perdón, no me he podido resistir)


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 May 2013)

Guanos dias!


----------



## darwinn (16 May 2013)

vamos para arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

va a costar mucho romper la jran bajista , el ibex lleva años sufriendo intentando superarla con resultados ya vistos :no:


----------



## juanfer (16 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> va a costar mucho romper la jran bajista , el ibex lleva años sufriendo intentando superarla con resultados ya vistos :no:



Buenos dias a todos,

Hoy hay un mini-gap a la baja.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 May 2013)

Uhmmm...y Arcelor.....tocando base canal ascendente del último mes...O vá o racha!!


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

Esperando al chupinazo de las 9. Pronto pasamos al verde...::::

Buenas a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

en la jran bajista se decide el destino del ibex :no: el dia que lo supere volara , pero ese dia esta lejano aun ienso:

al loro porque se esta preparando un rally bajista de los gordos :fiufiu:


----------



## Cascooscuro (16 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al loro porque se esta preparando un rally bajista de los gordos :fiufiu:



en que se basa?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> en que se basa?



el ibex no puede con la jran bajista , lleva atacandola desde el 8 de mayo , no le queda otra que ir pabajo , a buscar soporte para volver a atacar la jran bajista , eso o ostiarse mas seriamente , ya que si te fijas el ibex parece tener una figura de diamante :fiufiu:

es por eso que es importante fijarse en los gaps y minigaps , un gap en la zona 8350-8450 indicaria que la correccion es solo para buscar soporte y volver a atacar la jran bajista , por el contrario cualquier gap a la baja por debajo de los 8200 seria mortal , bueno todo eso segun los graficos que manejo pero desde ya le digo que traigo un lineas muy precisas :bla:


----------



## ghkghk (16 May 2013)

Vaya tela Ferrovial y Amadeus. Vaya forma de subir.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Uhmmm...y Arcelor.....tocando base canal ascendente del último mes...O vá o racha!!



Da miedo entrar porque las últimas 5 velas han sido rojas incluso la de la fuga con volumen. Éste no se ha mantenido. Quizás los 9,4 sean buen nivel ya que coincide con i) un buen filtro ii) el mínimo anterior y iii) la prolongación de la dtb superada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2013)

Buenos dias señores, especuladores e inversores en bolsa. Jato buenos dias, a los pies de su señora.

Que bien le vino a Bernie el set de escuadra y cartabon junto con el compas que le regalaron por su aniversario el pasado año.






A este paso quizas lo mejor sea comprarse un ipad de oro:






---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 10:20 ----------

Amadeus la tienen muchisimos hedge en cartera. Bravo por esa empresa ESPAÑOLA.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Da miedo entrar porque las últimas 5 velas han sido rojas incluso la de la fuga con volumen. Éste no se ha mantenido. Quizás los 9,4 sean buen nivel ya que coincide con i) un buen filtro ii) el mínimo anterior y iii) la prolongación de la dtb superada.



Esperemos que el valor no haya sido un bluf pasajero y confirme lo comentado por aquí


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

Si finalmente un es un bluff, será un fallido como muchos otros. Lo importante es que se lleve un pequeño stop.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya que si te fijas el ibex parece tener una figura de diamante :fiufiu:




Ud. sí que es un diamante. En bruto. ::

---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 10:48 ----------

Janus, ¿qué tal le va funcionando el sándwich SAN-BBVA ? Me parecen interesantes este tipo de operativas por spread.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Así ha sido los días 10, 13, 14 y 15. Los muy ioputas .....
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 23:12 ----------
> 
> ...



es cierto, ni gamesa ha sido tan put*


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. sí que es un diamante. En bruto. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 10:48 ----------
> 
> Janus, ¿qué tal le va funcionando el sándwich SAN-BBVA ? Me parecen interesantes este tipo de operativas por spread.



En rojo unos -580 euros en este momento. Creo que la operativa está bien definida pero la idea es ver si el bolsillo aguanta (dígase stop) durante el proceso de desacoplamiento de este spread.

Vamos a ver, queda mucho que remar.


----------



## amago45 (16 May 2013)

pasará el IBEX los 8595 ... hoy parece que han cogido algo de carrerilla ...


----------



## Felix (16 May 2013)

Buenos dias a todos



Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> (Perdón, no me he podido resistir)



Se les ha olvidado aplicarle impuestos y comisiones. La realidad es todavia mas ridicula, eso sin tener en cuenta la probabilidad de quitas. Casi que me quedo con las sartenes, son mas utiles en la trinchera.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

El SP está haciendo lo mismo que ayer, después vendrá la apertura y mostrarán sus cartas si lo quieren subir.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 May 2013)

Tocados los 8.589. Ahora que se decidan...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

lo llevais claro si pensais que la jran bajista va a ser superada :no:


----------



## grillo35 (16 May 2013)

Y mientras tanto liberbank disparada...:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Y mientras tanto liberbank disparada...:ouch:



¿Y qué me dice de Bankia?
Mientras haya tontos el circo palante.


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

Vamos a por el verde, el DAX ya lo esta.

Otro dia mas TUE. Que ladrillo.

Hoy toca Japon y su PIB inflado. Y, por otra parte:



> Datos España
> Déficit público de la administración central a marzo alcanza el 1,53% del PIB, el superávit de la seguridad social de 0,23%


----------



## Algas (16 May 2013)

Ha entrado Liberbank a cotizar... un chicharro más ::


----------



## bertok (16 May 2013)

Lo de bankia es de carcel. Está capitalizando 36.000 millones de euros.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

De Pepe Luí

_Las bolsas europeas a estas horas parecen moverse con poca claridad de ideas.._

Acaban de meter un peponian de ordago y sale con estas

LoL

Menudo tladel


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

Alla va el dax. Esta tarde de nuevo verde.

Sell in may decian...


----------



## LCIRPM (16 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de bankia es de carcel. Está capitalizando 36.000 millones de euros.



¿Está insinuando que loj mercaosh estan manipulados? uyyyyyyy lo que dicho.


----------



## bertok (16 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Está insinuando que loj mercaosh estan manipulados? uyyyyyyy lo que dicho.



Nooooooo ::, luego vendrán llorando y que les han engañado.

Se está rifando una galleta sideral en el culibex right now.


----------



## LCIRPM (16 May 2013)

¿No tendrá que ver *también* con el precio de canje a los estafados por las preferentes?


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Nooooooo ::, luego vendrán llorando y que les han engañado.
> 
> Se está rifando una galleta sideral en el culibex *right now.*




Ese right now esperemos que sea como cuando los mejicanos dicen "ahorita mismo"....que hay que llegar aún a los 9.450:rolleye:


Por si alguno no lo sabe, que un mejicano te diga "ahorita mismo" puede significar "dentro de un minuto" o "cuando me salga de las partes íntimas":bla:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

a las 14:30h puede haber fiesta y la vamos a tener


----------



## LOLO08 (16 May 2013)

please, enlace a blog de FranR???..se me ha perdido :/


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de bankia es de carcel. Está capitalizando 36.000 millones de euros.



Bueno, tampoco te preocupes porque los muy ioputas no nos dejan ponernos cortos así que se están dando las puñaladas entre ellos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 May 2013)

Y tal 8400.







:8:

:Aplauso:

:Baile:

:ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> please, enlace a blog de FranR???..se me ha perdido :/



BOLSA IF


----------



## McFly (16 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a las 14:30h puede haber fiesta y la vamos a tener



Cuéntanos más ....


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

McFly dijo:


> Cuéntanos más ....



Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Investing.com


----------



## bertok (16 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ese right now esperemos que sea como cuando los mejicanos dicen "ahorita mismo"....que hay que llegar aún a los 9.450:rolleye:
> 
> 
> Por si alguno no lo sabe, que un mejicano te diga "ahorita mismo" puede significar "dentro de un minuto" o "cuando me salga de las partes íntimas":bla:



o nunca ..... ::


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

a ver si viene pandoro de una vez seguro que a última hora en usa meten un velón verde

pasaré por el owned


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 May 2013)

Malos datos 

EEUU: las viviendas iniciadas cayeron un 16,5% en abril, más de lo previsto
EEUU: el IPC cayó en abril cuatro décimas y se situó en el 1,1% interanual
EEUU: el paro semanal empeora más de lo previsto, hasta las 360.000 peticiones 


Luego el SP tirará pa'rriba. Tened FED.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (16 May 2013)

¿qué me estoy perdiendo para explicar estas curvas?


----------



## tesorero (16 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a las 14:30h puede haber fiesta y la vamos a tener



En el EUR/USD la hay.


----------



## garpie (16 May 2013)

pffffff... qué chasco.


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2013)

Ojo con SAN, el meneo que le han metido antes al Ibex no ha ido con el, a ver si va a cumplirse lo que dijo Pepitoria hace dos semanas y le daba al SAN por peponear...

Estoy por comprar más, no se vayan a acabar8:


----------



## amago45 (16 May 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> En el EUR/USD la hay.



en culibex 40 pipos para abajo ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 May 2013)

AMD parece que no ha empezado bien el día.


----------



## ave phoenix (16 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> AMD parece que no ha empezado bien el día.



Calle, calle....:ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

menudo agujero en AMD


----------



## ave phoenix (16 May 2013)

De momento ha retrocedido las subidas de los 3 últimos días.

No se sí compraqr más o vender todo...ienso:


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

Estamos realizando el mismo patron de los ultimos cinco dias. El VIX disparado al alza y usa verde. Otro dia mas con lo mismo.

El bobo de carptatos frotandose las manos con las QE. Este no ha aprendido nada, lastima de tipo, porque la web no esta tan mal.


----------



## darwinn (16 May 2013)

yo sigo dentro de santander, tengo orden de venta en 5,5 pero no sé si dejarlo correr en caso de que llegue


----------



## donpepito (16 May 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Las AMD han dado resultado, vendidas hace unos días, ACAD lo mismo, ahora todo es distribución, no merece la pena arriesgar beneficios.

Con las noticias de la FED, respecto al Q-E, mejor ver que sucede en julio con los test a USA banks.

CLDX se me escapó.


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

Los 1660 del sp son un hecho. Ala que les follen...

Hoy cierra en verde todo. Janus seguimos con la cuenta.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Los 1660 del sp son un hecho. Ala que les follen...
> 
> Hoy cierra en verde todo. Janus seguimos con la cuenta.



Lo de los yankis es "visio".


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Las AMD han dado resultado, vendidas hace unos días, ACAD lo mismo, ahora todo es distribución, no merece la pena arriesgar beneficios.
> 
> ...



¿ha visto las ARI**? ::

Menudo palo se han llevado, tocaron la gloria en los 25 y la dejaron caer vilmente...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

la jran bajista sera la tumba de los alcistas :no:


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

En los valores usanos que más habían subido, empiezan las recogidas de plusvis.

---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 16:08 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Estamos realizando el mismo patron de los ultimos cinco dias. El VIX disparado al alza y usa verde. Otro dia mas con lo mismo.
> 
> El bobo de carptatos frotandose las manos con las QE. Este no ha aprendido nada, lastima de tipo, porque la web no esta tan mal.



Llegará el día que no lo tumben al cierre.


----------



## donpepito (16 May 2013)

Las ARIAD han sido unas DNDN HGSI, me imagino que las llevarán a los $7 cuando terminen de vender nuevas acciones, algo parecido a SPPI.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

llevan un webo de sesiones acumulando vix , a punto de cortar al alza el macd en diario :Baile:

y el macd en diario del ibex a punto de cortar a la baja :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

Madre mía

Que pedazo piezas son los gordos-gordos del DAX

Como lo llevan donde quieren

A lo sumo será un Balrog ::


----------



## FranR (16 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevan un webo de sesiones acumulando vix , a punto de cortar al alza el macd en diario :Baile:
> 
> y el macd en diario del ibex a punto de cortar a la baja :baba:



Avise cuando cierre los cortos esos en 84xx, es el único input que no tengo automatizado, a no ser que me deje meterle un cable RGB por el orto. ::


----------



## darwinn (16 May 2013)

cómo ven esto? pensaba que cerrábamos verde pero empiezo a dudar


----------



## FranR (16 May 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> cómo ven esto? pensaba que cerrábamos verde pero empiezo a dudar



Creo que nos queda por ver un 8.452.....ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

ya es hora de que vuelvan los jrandes movimientos , cuidadin porque el lateralismo se va a acabar


----------



## amago45 (16 May 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> yo sigo dentro de santander, tengo orden de venta en 5,5 pero no sé si dejarlo correr en caso de que llegue



Yo me salí en 5.41, tenía 'caquita' en los pantalones. 12cts por acción me pareció un buén reward.

Si pregunta Montoro, yo no he vendido aun ... ... :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (16 May 2013)

CYCC, puede ser interesante para un tradeo, la venta de acciones a $3.00 puede ser un suelo temporal.


----------



## darwinn (16 May 2013)

cierro SAN en 5,44, no es gran cosa pero al menos me da para invitar a la parienta a cenar el fin de semana


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

Madre mía

que sesión


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

espero gap a la baja para mañana , si es asi el ibex seguira lateral un buen tiempo , puede que finalmente termine rompiendo la jran bajista en unos 4 meses :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

Y le tienen pocas ganas los del El economista...

El juez decreta prisión sin fianza para Miguel Blesa a la espera del auto - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

Alucinad con el oro, perdia 20 dolares en la apertura americana y ahora planito.

Vuelve el verde a usa y dax, y nuevo leñazo al VIX. Esto es tremendo.

Sigo viendo cierre casi verde en el ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

bueno pezkeñines , sera mejor que solteis to el papel , el que avisa no es traidor :no:

MV el zahori tiene varios escenarios bajistas , como minimo nos vamos a los 7500 :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (16 May 2013)

Ni de coña suelto mis papeles. :no::no:

FranK dice que visita a 83xx y luego a por los 9000

Usted haga cortilargos mientras tanto


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ni de coña suelto mis papeles. :no::no:
> 
> FranK dice que visita a 83xx y luego a por los 9000
> 
> Usted haga cortilargos mientras tanto



lo mismo nos vamos a los 6450 :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

Que reventada de ortos, dios mio

La sesión se ha hecho peponian a peponian...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que reventada de ortos, dios mio
> 
> La sesión se ha hecho peponian a peponian...



pareces novato gacela en pepitoria , anda si no hemos visto sesiones movidas , esto no es na ::


----------



## inversobres (16 May 2013)

VIX en rojo y subia mas de un 4%... no digo mas. Hoy sp marca nuevos maximos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 May 2013)

FlanR-FlanR a ver si por su culpa me he hecho del equipo de los pardillos....


----------



## sr.anus (16 May 2013)

La jran bajista sera destruida mañana, aguantar los largos que despues llegaremos a un haren lleno de virgenes


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

Esto está igual que ayer.

Necesitamos ayuda del gato.


Gato: Nos estamos jugando mucho dinero, por el amor de Dios necesitamos que digas que hay que estar largo en el SP. Lo digo en serio, no es ninguna broma.
Te rogamos que hagas esto por los que estamos invertidos en el SP. Yo sinceramente te lo agradecería mucho y por primera vez te daría un thanks.

Por favor!!!!!!!!!

P.D: En el IBEX lo que quieras pero en el SP necesitamos que nos hagas este humilde favor a la vista de tu indulgencia y liderazgo. Eres de lo más grande del foro, tu presencia ilumina el alma de esas pobres gacelas que no sabemos identificar tu gran maestría. Oh líder, pronostica una subida en el SP. Pero hazlo YA porque no hay mucho margen.


----------



## juanfer (16 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esto está igual que ayer.
> 
> Necesitamos ayuda del gato.
> 
> ...



Pienso que mañana sera el día del lado corto hoy no, mañana vencimientos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

Uy, uy

los usanos están jugueteando demasiado...

---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 20:55 ----------

Van a parir un rayajo rojo

---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 20:56 ----------

Madre mía, la que pueden liar en el DAX

---------- Post added 16-may-2013 at 20:56 ----------

Tiene pinta de que han colocado los cromos durante la tarde y han cerrado la puerta.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

Hoy está habiendo un volumen sumamente interesante en el ProShares VIX Short Term. En timeframe de horas se puede ver que fue en la absorción de una bajada. Lo que tengan que hacer, deberían mostrarlo en dos días a lo sumo.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

El dax se puede pirar a los 8200 ya mismo


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax se puede pirar a los 8200 ya mismo



Lo veo difícil porque está bastante controlado y fuera de la sesión .... no sé no sé.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo veo difícil porque está bastante controlado y fuera de la sesión .... no sé no sé.



Me he explicado mal

En varias sesiones de día, no ahora mismo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 May 2013)

huid ejpertitos , no habra piedad :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si viene pandoro de una vez seguro que a última hora en usa meten un velón verde
> 
> pasaré por el owned



:::: by the moment

hoy parece que si


----------



## garpie (16 May 2013)

Amoh que noh vamoooohhh!!

Esto ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huid ejpertitos , no habra piedad :no:



Cabrón!!!! que nos vas a romper el juguete.::


----------



## egarenc (16 May 2013)

joder que parado está esto.
off topic/
algún gintoniquero que me pueda recomendar algún producto que relación Q/€ iguale o supere a esto?


----------



## EL_LIMITE (16 May 2013)

A ver, ¿¿Qué diablos ha pasado hoy con Ferrovial??, que volumen endemoniado es este. ¿No quieren que pierda los 13,20 ni de coña, o es un amago atrapaga gacelas?. Aunque el gráfico está en time frame diario en semanal también me sale un volumen fuera de lo normal ( desde 2.005).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paulistano (16 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> joder que parado está esto.
> off topic/
> algún gintoniquero que me pueda recomendar algún producto que relación Q/€ iguale o supere a esto?



Me la juego aun a riesgo de que don pollastre me de un cachete....

Martin Miller


----------



## Janus (16 May 2013)

Hoy se ha visto bien que el carbón y el SP van al revés. Para ganar dinero y bastante.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy se ha visto bien que el carbón y el SP van al revés. Para ganar dinero y bastante.



¿Sabes de algún ETF vinculado al carbón que pueda hacerlo bien?


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Sabes de algún ETF vinculado al carbón que pueda hacerlo bien?



NPI, estar ahí significa poner el radar en Alpha, en Arch, en Peabody y en Walter. Con las clave y son las que diversifican entre industrial coal, thermal .....


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (17 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya leñazo el oro!
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2013 at 22:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Son las horas que son: ya sabemos que *madrugar es de pobres*, pero hay que asumir lo que uno es.

Muy ilustrativo el apunte sobre los 1.500 y cómo afecta a la doble imposición.

A ver si me fijo en qué casilla va este año. Esto es la alternativa a pedir la devolución de forma _artesanal_ vía impresos y toda la mandanga?


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> ok--- muy guapos..me lo estudioienso:
> 
> grace
> 
> ...



Off topic:

Comprado peluco Hamilton X wind 

hamilton x-wind - Bing Imágenes

Buna inversion por 500e!!!


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

Buenos dias,

Empezamos con un corto en el DAX en 8354c.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FlanR-FlanR a ver si por su culpa me he hecho del equipo de los pardillos....



Ha sido un poco de mala suerte y nos han dejado en cuartos.

Parece camino abierto para los USA..pero mi segundo equipo sigue en liza... al menos queda el consuelo de que ellos se han cargado a los cesko 

VAMOS CHICOS!!! que se enteren que no solo sabéis hacer relojes


Ese partido no hay que perdérselo, mañana los Suizos le hacen un reloj a los USA (nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## chameleon (17 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Off topic:
> 
> Comprado peluco Hamilton X wind
> 
> ...



donde te lo has pillado?
correa de metal o cuero?


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Off topic:
> 
> Comprado peluco Hamilton X wind
> 
> ...



MUY BONITO

ENHORABUENA!! Leche explicita el modelo, color correa etc.

Lo has pillado en algún foro?

Ahora sabrás lo que es una 7750 vibrando en tu muñeca, verás como el reloj tiene vida propia.


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

Que flipaos con los relojes...yo siempre he pensado que un casio da la hora igual. Y desde que tengo movil no llevo reloj. Total...si el movil me da la hora...
Pero no me hagan caso...a lo mejor cuando deje de hacer caso al jato y obtenga plusvis me paso al lado oscuro...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> donde te lo has pillado?
> correa de metal o cuero?[/QUOT
> 
> Tienda en Barna. ( no te puedo decir cual ahora mismo, me lo ha comprado un amigo que vive allí) si estas interesado en saberlo manda privi y yo pregunto.
> ...


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Que flipaos con los relojes...yo siempre he pensado que un casio da la hora igual. Y desde que tengo movil no llevo reloj. Total...si el movil me da la hora...
> Pero no me hagan caso...a lo mejor cuando deje de hacer caso al jato y obtenga plusvis me paso al lado oscuro...



Para decir la hora también sirve el móvil pero un reloj elegante marca un estilo.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 09:39 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Empezamos con un corto en el DAX en 8354c.



Cierro corto DAX 8354c- 8336c.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> chameleon dijo:
> 
> 
> > donde te lo has pillado?
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Que flipaos con los relojes...yo siempre he pensado que un casio da la hora igual. Y desde que tengo movil no llevo reloj. Total...si el movil me da la hora...
> Pero no me hagan caso...a lo mejor cuando deje de hacer caso al jato y obtenga plusvis me paso al lado oscuro...



Con un cacho saco de rafia tambien te puedes abrigar pero tu te compras camisas, jerseis..)

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 09:44 ----------




FranR dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buen precio, lo más barato que llegué a verlo eran 795 euros en USA y con el cambio histórico.
> ...


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Para decir la hora también sirve el móvil pero un reloj elegante marca un estilo.
> 
> .





Se que es cuestion de estilo...y lo respeto...pero como en mis baneos personales se encuentran VW Golf, todo lo de Apple, etc. entendera usted que no lo comparta.
En cualquier caso, para gustos colores.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 09:46 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Con un cacho saco de rafia tambien te puedes abrigar pero tu te compras camisas, jerseis..)



Touché.....


----------



## amago45 (17 May 2013)

Caramba Uralita ... 10% en dos sesiones ... en twitter leí varios avisos de que algo se movía, pero cualquiera entra en estos chicharrazos ...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (17 May 2013)

Vistazo rápido a los índices desde el móvil y me.encuentro Europa en rojo, y la griega subiendo un 1,85% :
Nunca me había fijado en la bolsa griega, resulta que lleva un subidón desde mediados de 2012 considerable.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Con un cacho saco de rafia tambien te puedes abrigar pero tu te compras camisas, jerseis..)
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 09:44 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

Puez yo ma comprao un jueguetito nuevo....






Apocalipsis zombie, here i am!

(


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puez yo ma comprao un jueguetito nuevo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No crea que no me he dado cuenta del primer post, propio de un post jueves universitario :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Chinitoooooooo!!! Que ayer casi me caliento, y eso que aún no tengo el carnet... Pero es la mejor forma de obligarse a sacárselo: tener la moto ya en el garaje.







PD. La postura hace pliegues en la chaqueta y me hace gordo. Demostraré cuando hagamos una quedada de HVEI35 en Formentera para cazar italianas... que nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

Te refieres a antes de editar? Cojoncios con las piutas barras y antibarras!(escribo desde móvil)
Respecto a cogorcios varios... miércoles FranR, miércoles ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinitoooooooo!!! Que ayer casi me caliento, y eso que aún no tengo el carnet... Pero es la mejor forma de obligarse a sacárselo: tener la moto ya en el garaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los pliegues de la chaqueta... pero, los muslitos están bien alimentados, ¿También son los pliegues del vaquero?


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Más bien de jugar a futbol toda la vida... Os voy a tener que poner al final una de la luna de miel en bañador..


----------



## mataresfacil (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinitoooooooo!!! Que ayer casi me caliento, y eso que aún no tengo el carnet... Pero es la mejor forma de obligarse a sacárselo: tener la moto ya en el garaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas gordo y lo sabes.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Estas gordo y lo sabes.









Mórbido. Y ahora habré perdido dos kilos respecto a esta foto.


----------



## darwinn (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinitoooooooo!!! Que ayer casi me caliento, y eso que aún no tengo el carnet... Pero es la mejor forma de obligarse a sacárselo: tener la moto ya en el garaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unas plusvis y está hecho. Por cierto, en blanca no me gusta mucho


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Unas plusvis y está hecho. Por cierto, en blanca no me gusta mucho




:no:

A mí me encanta. Aunque me la pillaría negra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

ghkghk:9058148 dijo:


> Más bien de jugar a futbol toda la vida... Os voy a tener que poner al final una de la luna de miel en bañador..



No, thanks.....

Lo hecho!!! Borrate el careto anda....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puez yo ma comprao un jueguetito nuevo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
¿Sabes utilizarla? La hoja parece corta, pero es suficiente. "Simplemente" hay que saber en que puntos se introduce y cómo se hace el giro. Tiene su técnica. (Y creo que no se aplica a los zombies)


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, thanks.....




Toma, para que disfrutes...













Ya sabía yo que no iba a ser buena idea la foto por mucho que tapara la cara...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mórbido. Y ahora habré perdido dos kilos respecto a esta foto.



Cuba?? Ribera Maya?? ienso:

estas hecho un pincel!!.

Yo no pueo poner fotos mias en playa.. practico nudismo )


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, thanks.....
> 
> Lo hecho!!! Borrate el careto anda....





Está borrado, ¿no? Menos en la que se ve de lejos donde no se me reconoce apenas.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 10:57 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Cuba?? Ribera Maya?? ienso:




Isla Mauricio.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está borrado, ¿no? Menos en la que se ve de lejos donde no se me reconoce apenas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 10:57 ----------
> 
> ...




.
NO pongáis fotos así, yo creo que si alguien te conoce esa foto es más que suficiente ...

Que internet lo carga el diablo.


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma, para que disfrutes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso es isla Mauricio?


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está borrado, ¿no? Menos en la que se ve de lejos donde no se me reconoce apenas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 10:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Mola, no tengo el placer de conocer...todo se andará

Pd: ghkghk se ha picado y ahora nos vá poner afotos de la parienta :Baile:

Pd 2: MTS.. a ver si vuelve parriba coñeee!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

La hoja es de 9cm... La usarè para perforar los craneos de los zombies, en el caso de humanos, punzada en la parte interna del muslo y tiro parriba para cortarle las pelotas muahhahahaha


Ghkghk eres una whore attention de cuidado....luego provocas sueños húmedos a pecata... :no:


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO pongáis fotos así, yo creo que si alguien te conoce esa foto es más que suficiente ...
> 
> Que internet lo carga el diablo.




Eso no lo he entendido nunca. Por la calle me ven decenas de miles de personas. Si me paran en Lo sabe, no lo sabe... Millones. ¿Qué más da que alguien que me conoce (que ya sería raro) viese esta foto en el hilo? Y si no me conoce, casi que me da más lo mismo. 

Si voy a la playa me ven cientos de personas, al fin y al cabo. ¿Qué más me da que me vean en una foto o en directo?

Todo sea dicho, en esa foto apenas se me podría reconocer a menos que me conociera mucho.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 11:04 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La hoja es de 9cm... La usarè para perforar los craneos de los zombies, en el caso de humanos, punzada en la parte interna del muslo y tiro parriba para cortarle las pelotas muahhahahaha
> 
> 
> Ghkghk eres una whore attention de cuidado....luego provocas sueños húmedos a pecata... :no:





Yo sólo quería sacar el tema de la moto, pero al ponerla ya me he dado cuenta que era desafortunada. Y poco han tardado en empezar a criticar, amparados por el anonimato y la pantalla, obviamente.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 11:05 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> ¿Eso es isla Mauricio?




Exacto. Isla de Ciervos y el puerto de la capital.


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso no lo he entendido nunca. Por la calle me ven decenas de miles de personas. Si me paran en Lo sabe, no lo sabe... Millones. ¿Qué más da que alguien que me conoce (que ya sería raro) viese esta foto en el hilo? Y si no me conoce, casi que me da más lo mismo.
> 
> Si voy a la playa me ven cientos de personas, al fin y al cabo. ¿Qué más me da que me vean en una foto o en directo?
> 
> Todo sea dicho, en esa foto apenas se me podría reconocer a menos que me conociera mucho.



Si sabes que eres el foro Hives35 te preguntaran cosas como si las acciones de TEF cuando volveran a los 20 euros, o las bankias cuando volveran a recuperar su inversión.


----------



## vermer (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mórbido. Y ahora habré perdido dos kilos respecto a esta foto.




No les hagas caso. Estos querubines que sólo se alimentan de latunes no comprenden que tras el matrimonio hay ligeras variaciones sin importancia en el abdomen. Y se ceban.

Oye, mucho afinas tú con 2 kilos... por cierto, eso parece Punta Cana con su arrecife, aunque la montaña del fondo despista.


Edito: leí lo de isla Mauricio: EXCELENTE GUSTO


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La hoja es de 9cm... La usarè para perforar los craneos de los zombies, en el caso de humanos, punzada en la parte interna del muslo y tiro parriba para cortarle las pelotas muahhahahaha
> 
> 
> Ghkghk eres una whore attention de cuidado....luego provocas sueños húmedos a pecata... :no:



Perdone mi ignorancia.

¿Que diferencia hay entre esa navaja y una navaja de Albacete?


----------



## paulistano (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> E
> Yo sólo quería sacar el tema de la moto, pero al ponerla ya me he dado cuenta que era desafortunada. Y poco han tardado en empezar a criticar, amparados por el anonimato y la pantalla, obviamente.






HOmbre, no sé si lo dices en serio, pero estoy seguro que no eran críticas a mala fe sino en plan coña)

Spread janusiano reduciéndose...a ver si vemos las SAN en 6 la próxima semana8:


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

Corto DAX 8363.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si sabes que eres el foro Hives35 te preguntaran cosas como si las acciones de TEF cuando volveran a los 20 euros, o las bankias cuando volveran a recuperar su inversión.



Mi respuesta no les iba a gustar ::



vermer dijo:


> No les hagas caso. Estos querubines que sólo se alimentan de latunes no comprenden que tras el matrimonio hay ligeras variaciones sin importancia en el abdomen. Y se ceban.
> 
> Oye, mucho afinas tú con 2 kilos... por cierto, eso parece Punta Cana con su arrecife, aunque la montaña del fondo despista.
> 
> ...



Quizá sea sólo uno... O ni eso 

Viena-Kenia-Mauricio.

Y con esto podemos volver a la bolsa. O los cuchillos. O los gins...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> HOmbre, no sé si lo dices en serio, pero estoy seguro que no eran críticas a mala fe sino en plan coña)
> 
> Spread janusiano reduciéndose...a ver si vemos las SAN en 6 la próxima semana8:



.
Joder, es que si se ha tomado alguno de los comentarios como una crítica, pues que se acueste, relaje el susceptibilómetro, y se vuelva a levantar en plan de tener un buen día, que es viernes, coño ...


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> No les hagas caso. Estos querubines que sólo se alimentan de latunes no comprenden que *tras el matrimonio hay ligeras variaciones sin importancia en el abdomen.* Y se ceban.
> 
> Oye, mucho afinas tú con 2 kilos... por cierto, eso parece Punta Cana con su arrecife, aunque la montaña del fondo despista.
> 
> ...



Incierto, cuando te casas hay que cultivar el pack de 6. Esto abre posibilidades infinitas!!! ::

GH estas fuertecito, como Kartman

Borra esas fotos, que te van a reconocer y la gente es muy chunga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

@ghkghk No te piques omvreee....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Incierto, cuando te casas hay que cultivar el pack de 6. Esto abre posibilidades infinitas!!! ::
> 
> GH estas fuertecito, como Kartman
> 
> Borra esas fotos, que te van a reconocer y la gente es muy chunga.





FlanL, esto no se hace, nos dejas a los pies de las jrandes bajistas :: :




> El blog se ha eliminado.
> 
> Lo sentimos, el blog de bolsaif5.blogspot.com se ha eliminado. Esta dirección no está disponible para blogs nuevos.
> 
> ¿Esperabas encontrarte tu blog aquí? Consulta: 'No encuentro mi blog en la Web, ¿dónde está?"


----------



## rory (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mórbido. Y ahora habré perdido dos kilos respecto a esta foto.



Gordi, paga los bollos. Primer aviso.



Es bromita.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> FlanL, esto no se hace, nos dejas a los pies de las jrandes bajistas :: :



Quite el 5 (pues eso mismo se la jinko)

Pinche en mi firma hombre de Dios...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

juanfer:9058391 dijo:


> [
> l
> Perdone mi ignorancia.
> 
> ¿Que diferencia hay entre esa navaja y una navaja de Albacete?



Es una casa con larga tradición haciendo aceros. En cuanto la calidad del acero, no sabría decirle...


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Corto DAX 8363.



Salto el SL a tragartochos::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Quite el 5 (pues eso mismo se la jinko)
> 
> Pinche en mi firma hombre de Dios...




.
Susordene, en el Chrome tenía el favorito obsoleto, ahora le echo un vistazo, que hay cosas que no se puede evitar mirar:


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SAcu8K7-_8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Para esto quiere la navaja el piratón ::


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

Retomamos la senda alcista en Arcelor!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

Y hablando de bolsa...
Pepón ven a mí


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

JP Morgan dice que el SP estara a 1715 a final de año. Asi que ya sabeis lo que hay.

Hoy de nuevo verde, lo de ayer fue un desliz. El SP ha de cerrar la semana por encima de 1660.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Gato, ponte largo en SP, cojones ya!.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Necesito una pandorada sub 8500


Ven a mi


----------



## peseteuro (17 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> JP Morgan dice que el SP estara a 1715 a final de año. Asi que ya sabeis lo que hay.
> 
> Hoy de nuevo verde, lo de ayer fue un desliz. El SP ha de cerrar la semana por encima de 1660.




Tenemos tiempo entonces de toque los 1.219 ... :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Necesito una pandorada sub 8500
> 
> 
> Ven a mi



Pues el DAX se ha quedado 6 pipos de otra máximo histórico, lo que el IBEX ya no acompaña las subidas solo las bajadas.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Tenemos el follón montado en uno de los niveles. Si volvemos al CP se va a liar parda.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Que peponada


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenemos el follón montado en uno de los niveles. Si volvemos al CP se va a liar parda.



Los ioputas no quieren bajar los indices.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Ni yo quiero que los bajen, solo quiero barridas-limpieza.


----------



## donpepito (17 May 2013)

Como accionista de referencia en DEOLEO, estuvimos en la reunión, no digo ná y lo digo toóooo.... PROX OBJ paquete BANKIA.





[/IMG]

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 12:15 ----------




donpepito dijo:


> Como accionista de referencia en DEOLEO, estuvimos en la reunión, no digo ná y lo digo toóooo.... PROX OBJ paquete BANKIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUTURA PARTICIPACIÓN, como se puede apreciar en el PP$$$$$$


----------



## errozate (17 May 2013)

Quiero hacer una reflexión a ver si alguien tiene algo que decir.

Esto viene de comentarios sobre ofertas de los tipo fondos o depósitos garantizados referenciados. En principio me daba la sensación de que supieran que el IBEX 35, aunque podemos decir que es Inditex, Teléfonica y el sector bancario y poco más, pues parecia como que dan que el Ibex 35 en los próximos años no va a ir bien. 

Entonces se me ocurrió mirar los gráficos americanos o el DAX y me fije en el anterior ciclo y en el actual. 

CICLO ANTERIOR

Punto más bajo: 24-09-2002
Punto más alto: 9-10-2007
Punto más bajo: marzo de 2009

Es decir, hubo una fase alcista de 5 años y 1 mes; y una fase bajista de 1 año y 5 meses.
Actulamente desde marzo de 2009 llevamos más de 4 años en fase alcista.

Lo que quiero decir es que si el actual ciclo fuera similar al precedente en duración la fase alcista terminaría en abril de 2014. Y comenzaría en la primavera del año que viene la fase bajista.

Supongo que si sucediera esto, con recesión en Alemania..., es decir, que si los americanos y Alemania empieza la fase bajista en menos de un año; el Ibex, supongo, que les seguirá. Habríamos consumido lo que para otros ha sido un ciclo de bolsa entero, planos. Ellos habrian hecho una "V" y nosotros una "L".

¿Algo que comenar?


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

errozate dijo:


> Quiero hacer una reflexión a ver si alguien tiene algo que decir.
> 
> Esto viene de comentarios sobre ofertas de los tipo fondos o depósitos garantizados referenciados. En principio me daba la sensación de que supieran que el IBEX 35, aunque podemos decir que es Inditex, Teléfonica y el sector bancario y poco más, pues parecia como que dan que el Ibex 35 en los próximos años no va a ir bien.
> 
> ...




En mi opinión, no sé si es un grupo estadístico suficientemente grande como para obtener conclusiones..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Como accionista de referencia en DEOLEO, estuvimos en la reunión, no digo ná y lo digo toóooo.... PROX OBJ paquete BANKIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Como accionista de referencia en DEOLEO, estuvimos en la reunión, no digo ná y lo digo toóooo.... PROX OBJ paquete BANKIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La va a comprar enterita Ebro. Ese ese el motivo de mover a Jaime Carbó de CEO desde Ebro hasta Deoleo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

Sr Janus, Su experimento con SAN y BBVA hoy juega a su favor. ¿Lo tiene ya en verde?


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr Janus, Su experimento con SAN y BBVA hoy juega a su favor. ¿Lo tiene ya en verde?



Todavía está en -150 euros. Esto va a para largo.

La que va a caer, o ya lo está haciendo, es FCC. No es un fail, ojalá baje hasta 5 euros porque cuando tienes la visión en el muy largo ..... el tener un precio muy bajo de promedio (que no es promediar al estilo gacelo) es algo que con el tiempo se asemeja mucho al interés compuesto.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Todavía está en -150 euros. Esto va a para largo.
> 
> La que va a caer, o ya lo está haciendo, es FCC. No es un fail, ojalá baje hasta 5 euros porque cuando tienes la visión en el muy largo ..... el tener un precio muy bajo de promedio (que no es promediar al estilo gacelo) es algo que con el tiempo se asemeja mucho al interés compuesto.



Pero FCC no va camino de la quiebra? :


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Todavía está en -150 euros. Esto va a para largo.
> 
> La que va a caer, o ya lo está haciendo, es FCC. No es un fail, ojalá baje hasta 5 euros porque cuando tienes la visión en el muy largo ..... el tener un precio muy bajo de promedio (que no es promediar al estilo gacelo) es algo que con el tiempo se asemeja mucho al interés compuesto.



FCC es un candidato excelente a 6.50 o así para mi plan anti-Montoro. Si sube mucho, eso que gano y si vendidas pasadas un año, no tributaré por compensar pérdidas con TRE. 

Y si baja (que desde este precio ya sería más complicado), al menos lo he intentado, se comerá las plusvalías de este año pero total, para pagárselas a marginal que le den.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero FCC no va camino de la quiebra? :



Jamás un castuzo ha quebrado en este país. Habla de castuzos como los que están en su Consejo de Admon que nada tienen que ver con tipos del estilo de Ferrán.

Les está costando asumir que tienen que vender y que por muy castuzos que sean .... el tamaño no lo es todo. Tienen un nuevo CEO que lo sabe y así va a actuar. Está en una situación corporativa similar a la de Gamesa de hace un año. Venían de la grandeza de un presidente totalmente fuera de sitio y tuvo que venir un vasco de los de la antigua usanza para poner orden. En FCC muy similar.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Jamás un castuzo ha quebrado en este país. Habla de castuzos como los que están en su Consejo de Admon que nada tienen que ver con tipos del estilo de Ferrán.
> 
> Les está costando asumir que tienen que vender y que por muy castuzos que sean .... el tamaño no lo es todo. Tienen un nuevo CEO que lo sabe y así va a actuar. Está en una situación corporativa similar a la de Gamesa de hace un año. Venían de la grandeza de un presidente totalmente fuera de sitio y tuvo que venir un vasco de los de la antigua usanza para poner orden. En FCC muy similar.




Para un doble o nada, ¿qué te gusta más, Gamesa o FCC?


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> FCC es un candidato excelente a 6.50 o así para mi plan anti-Montoro. Si sube mucho, eso que gano y si vendidas pasadas un año, no tributaré por compensar pérdidas con TRE.
> 
> Y si baja (que desde este precio ya sería más complicado), al menos lo he intentado, se comerá las plusvalías de este año pero total, para pagárselas a marginal que le den.



El día que vuelvan a poner el dividendo te vas a dar cuenta lo que supone cobrar anualmente un % sobre la cotización del momento (ej 20) y haber comprado en 6 aprox.

Ten en cuenta que es una compañía que tiene una dueña cuyas rentas vienen de:

-Intereses por poner sus acciones en modo préstamo.
-Intereses por dividendo.

La revalorización de las acciones no es riqueza liquidable porque esta gente no vende sus acciones.

Este es un concepto que poca gente acaba de coger.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 13:05 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Para un doble o nada, ¿qué te gusta más, Gamesa o FCC?



En ese escenario, prefiero un trío. Son dos buenas jamelgas con las que cabalgar hasta que la extenuación te envíe a un SPA para recuperarte.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El día que vuelvan a poner el dividendo te vas a dar cuenta lo que supone cobrar anualmente un % sobre la cotización del momento (ej 20) y haber comprado en 6 aprox.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que es una compañía que tiene una dueña cuyas rentas vienen de:
> 
> ...



El otro día recompré las 6.000 GAM que tuve de 2.65 a 3. Si vendo 55 CAF, y me compro con ello unas 2.400 FCC, mi cartera quedaría así.

125 CAF
6.000 GAM
2.400 FCC

Y con ello me dan el premio a la cartera más rara del país. Además de que viene Ponzi y me muerde... Y todos sabemos que hay mucho que morder 

Pero todo se andará.


----------



## kemao2 (17 May 2013)

Además al poner sus acciones en prestamo consigue bajar la cotización cuando quiere comprar mas y así volver a poner mas acciones en prestamo y cobrar mas dividedos. 


LO jodido es que la banca en España no ofrece ese servico de prestamo a todo el mundo y bien que lo podrían ofrecer y ganar comisiones, pero nada............aunque sospecho que no lo ofrecen para venderlas ellos a cuenta de los clientes que las tienen depositadas y llevarse ellos los beneficios del prestamo.

Esto del prestamo de acciones debería ser regulado por la CNMV y controlar que ninguna acción se pone en prestamo sin consentimiento expreso del accionista o depositario. Además de pedir a la banca que ofrezcan este servicio a la clientela y de forma transparente. 






Janus dijo:


> El día que vuelvan a poner el dividendo te vas a dar cuenta lo que supone cobrar anualmente un % sobre la cotización del momento (ej 20) y haber comprado en 6 aprox.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que es una compañía que tiene una dueña cuyas rentas vienen de:
> 
> ...


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Vamoh a ver, piraton, que lo veo muy desconcentrado con gafas 3D con navajitas de pescador para siluros, mu mahr, mi armah.

Ha hecho los deberes y ha mirado esas eonas que teniamos por ahi mirando ....

Pues yo si los he hecho, resumen:

- 3 institucionales fuera (esos noruegos que no aguantan nah de nah)
- 1 institucional dentro (frances, y bankiero)
- tras la junta, venta de muchas gacelitas que hicieron un poco, digo un poco de $$.
- Ha visto como han ido al 13,10$ (ex-div).
- Ha visto lo de hoy, antes de la subasta de las 13:00?

Lo quieren mandar a 12,50 por eggs, o por egss, las noticias y AT dicen 12,42 la gente con ojito en los 12,50 y con hueco pa´rriba hasta los unicornios ....

Saque conclusiones....


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Vamoh a ver, piraton, que lo veo muy desconcentrado con gafas 3D con navajitas de pescador para siluros, mu mahr, mi armah.
> 
> Ha hecho los deberes y ha mirado esas eonas que teniamos por ahi mirando ....
> 
> ...



Servidor, con Eon, no tiene prisa. Entré por dos motivos: dan un buen dividendo y tengo el dinero en euros alemanes.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Servidor, con Eon, no tiene prisa. Entré por dos motivos: dan un buen dividendo y tengo el dinero en euros alemanes.




Y son dos buenísimas, de hecho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2013)

como puede estar tan plana el IBEX, esta esperando algo?????


----------



## wetpiñata (17 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como puede estar tan plana el IBEX, esta esperando algo?????



Los vencimientos.


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y son dos buenísimas, de hecho.



Le doy thanks y casi 100% de acuerdo (digamos 90% que es un muy buen valor). Pero estan cociendo algo en la cocina, creo que va ha ser una de las pocas en positivo en la segunda parte del año, pero soy muy incredulo, voy viendo como va desarrollandose la cosa.... aunque para mi va en una direccion y es hacia arriba.

PD.


Tio Masclet dijo:


> Servidor, con Eon, no tiene prisa. Entré por dos motivos: dan un buen dividendo y tengo el dinero en euros alemanes.



El dividendo va a bajar, tenga eso muy claro 0,5..0,6 el año que viene.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2013)

este hoy ni se mueve el peponian se ha quedado en nada by the moment


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Vamoh a ver, piraton, que lo veo muy desconcentrado con gafas 3D con navajitas de pescador para siluros, mu mahr, mi armah.
> 
> Ha hecho los deberes y ha mirado esas eonas que teniamos por ahi mirando ....
> 
> ...



Estoy esperando a que cierre el día de hoy para actualizar el gráfico, pero no, no las estoy siguiendo de cerca. De memoria le digo que tenía marcados objetivos por debajo que el que indica. Como se pongo el DAX a corregir, las eonicas no se salvarian. IMHO


----------



## mataresfacil (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mórbido. Y ahora habré perdido dos kilos respecto a esta foto.



Titular: ballena azul sale del mar y muerde a una viejuna.


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy esperando a que cierre el día de hoy para actualizar el gráfico, pero no, no las estoy siguiendo de cerca. De memoria le digo que tenía marcados objetivos por debajo que el que indica. Como se pongo el DAX a corregir, las eonicas no se salvarian. IMHO



Ahi es donde estoy ahora. Desgraciadamente no tengo los 500 MM Eur. que harian falta para saberlo. Pero esta hay que meterla en buena observacion. No descarto que hagan una pandorada extra para los que esperan los 12,42-50, pero meterles 3-4% para y acumular los SL que han quedado de la junta mas los que pierdan la FED de 7-8 años es como mucho riesgo, haria falta un leoncio de tamaño im-pre-zio-nante. Abajo seria muy peligroso para los que estan metiendo tanto dinero, si van a 1 o 2 años les da igual, pero si alargan en el tiempo no encajaria con la Jran bajista (jato copyright).

Para que ganar dinero a L/P si lo puedes hacer a M/P.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como puede estar tan plana el IBEX, esta esperando algo?????



Están esperando a que llegue yo 8:

Me incorporo para ver la brutal bajada ::::::


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Están esperando a que llegue yo 8:
> 
> Me incorporo para ver la brutal bajada ::::::



Acto seguido el ibex se pone a subir :XX::XX:.

Lo dicho, SP toca nuevos maximos otra vez hoy. Si no a la noche paso a por mi palada de ::::.

Hoy no se salvan los 8600.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Acto seguido el ibex se pone a subir :XX::XX:.
> 
> Lo dicho, SP toca nuevos maximos otra vez hoy. Si no a la noche paso a por mi palada de ::::.
> 
> Hoy no se salvan los 8600.



No pierda los nervios, esto es para gente experimentada ::


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El otro día recompré las 6.000 GAM que tuve de 2.65 a 3. Si vendo 55 CAF, y me compro con ello unas 2.400 FCC, mi cartera quedaría así.
> 
> 125 CAF
> 6.000 GAM
> ...



Te cuidado porque ese precio en Gamesa es fácil que sea perforado. Vas a tener que aguantar un rojo que quizá te incomode.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 14:29 ----------




kemao2 dijo:


> Además al poner sus acciones en prestamo consigue bajar la cotización cuando quiere comprar mas y así volver a poner mas acciones en prestamo y cobrar mas dividedos.
> 
> 
> LO jodido es que la banca en España no ofrece ese servico de prestamo a todo el mundo y bien que lo podrían ofrecer y ganar comisiones, pero nada............aunque sospecho que no lo ofrecen para venderlas ellos a cuenta de los clientes que las tienen depositadas y llevarse ellos los beneficios del prestamo.
> ...




Así es pero ojo que tiene muchas acciones como prenda de los créditos.

Yo no descarto que salga la hermana en su ayuda y nuevamente vuelvan a tener la empresa full-equited.


----------



## fiti73 (17 May 2013)

parece que las arcelor van a dar alegrias


----------



## J-Z (17 May 2013)

La próxima semana vemos los 8800, y los 9000 tal vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

fiti73 dijo:


> parece que las arcelor van a dar alegrias



Preséntese onvreee (¿2007 & 8 mensajes?)

Bienvenido al jilo!!


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te cuidado porque ese precio en Gamesa es fácil que sea perforado. Vas a tener que aguantar un rojo que quizá te incomode.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 14:29 ----------



Descuida. Ya tengo materializadas buenas plusvalías en GAM. Esto lo considero una entrada nueva. Y hasta que pierda, y muy bien perdidos, los 3e, no me preocupa mucho.


----------



## tarrito (17 May 2013)

entro, posteo receta light para ghkghk y me piro


----------



## fiti73 (17 May 2013)

es lo que tiene la crisis, menos gente y mas trabajo, ya sabe, que no se entere el jefe que la mujer le pone los cuernos, que seguro le busca utilidad


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> entro, posteo receta light para ghkghk y me piro



Sí señor :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (17 May 2013)

Pepitoria y su amigo Maldini en 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...

:Baile:


----------



## amago45 (17 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los vencimientos.



los vencimientos no fueron a las 12 ???
Mira SAN que figurita de volumen más mona que hizo a las 12, parece la campana de gauss ... :8:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2013)

Entro, saludo y digo:



Ni caso a estos frikis. Te envidian. 

P.D.: ¿¿Pirata navajero?? Horreur.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entro, saludo y digo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola pecata, ¿qué tal estás? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

Aquí hay mucho muchoooo donde rascar


Miguel Blesa

Supongo que algo tendran que decir CCOO,PP,IU

Elección de Blesa


Entre rejas


Los tentáculos llegan hasta lugares insospechados


----------



## wetpiñata (17 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> los vencimientos no fueron a las 12 ???
> Mira san que figurita de volumen más mona que hizo a las 12, parece la campana de gauss ... :8:



16:15-16:45


----------



## pecata minuta (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hola pecata, ¿qué tal estás? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Semiapartada del casino, aunque os sigo. ¿Y vos? ¿Esperando el guano que no llega? ¿Muy solito en la trinchera?


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

Mirar la foto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entro, saludo y digo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (17 May 2013)

La única figura técnicamente identificable que se ha visto por aquí últimamente, la de ghkghk: lorza-cabeza-lorza.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Semiapartada del casino, aunque os sigo. ¿Y vos? ¿Esperando el guano que no llega? ¿Muy solito en la trinchera?



Estoy bien acompañado




A ver si vienes un día a la trinchera y tomamos algo o


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Antes de eso estoy fuera, por cierto, mire en el Tecdax kontron:
> 
> Un intraday metio unos 400.000 eur @3,97 (13-5) no tiene freno de AT por arriba hasta 4,16-4,18. Ya se que es para pobres un 4%, no estoy dentro pero lo estoy observando a ver si sale o no. Los indices dicen que va a haber correccion, pero estoy casi seguro, que este sale bien con un Precio Medio de Venta > 4,12.
> 
> Me comere owned, pero lo hace muy bien.



Coñ*, si es que el tio es bueno!!, conosimiento, humildad, platita. Al final lo consigue. Que no vas a conseguir sin ayuda de los amigos .

Aunque sea para pobres.


----------



## sr.anus (17 May 2013)

otra vez fuera del ibez, no me fio


----------



## peseteuro (17 May 2013)

Pandoro, saca la fiera que llevas dentro !!!!!!!


----------



## ave phoenix (17 May 2013)

Las AMD otra vez parriba...


----------



## aitor33 (17 May 2013)

He tenido que repasar si estaba en burbuja o en un foro tipo e-Darling...:XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Subidita, subidita y...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2013)

que pasa , parece que el ibex pierde traccion cada vez que se encuentra con la jran bajista inexistente 

da igual si no veis la jran bajista , pero eso de que el ibex no pueda superar la zona 8600 se esta poniendo muy peligroso , que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista no os ciegue gacelillas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pandoro, saca la fiera que llevas dentro !!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

El gato no se pone largo pues entonces no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

Vaya hostias que esta pegando el DAX en los 8400...


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El gato no se pone largo pues entonces no hay nada que hacer.



El muy chingón ha nombrado la bajista y velón a máximos. Un crack :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Vaya hostias que esta pegando el DAX en los 8400...



Esa zona parece vital


----------



## Plimo del jato (17 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que pasa , parece que el ibex pierde traccion cada vez que se encuentra con la jran bajista inexistente
> 
> da igual si no veis la jran bajista , pero eso de que el ibex no pueda superar la zona 8600 se esta poniendo muy peligroso , que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista no os ciegue gacelillas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:



Pliiiiimo mala vaina, como sigas trolleando a estos señores, te voy a comer las uñas.

No quieres saber nada de la familia acá en el Perú, los otros plimos me han prometido no volver a pegarte.


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

Mi AT dice que el DAX se va a meter el ostion de su vida

Edito: deberia tocar los 8410-15 como mucho

Edito2: Si no los rompe, se va al guano


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esa zona parece vital



y el culibex puteando en los niveles ::::::


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El muy chingón ha nombrado la bajista y velón a máximos. Un crack :XX:



Estoy por congelar la posición porque se puede ir a 1675. Puestos a hacer el ioputa, hasta donde quieran lo pueden llevar.


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

Su spread BBVA/SAN empieza a dar frutos Sr. Janus...


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Le pueden meter otro chute.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Plimo del jato dijo:


> Pliiiiimo mala vaina, como sigas trolleando a estos señores, te voy a comer las uñas.
> 
> No quieres saber nada de la familia acá en el Perú, los otros plimos* me han prometido no volver a pegarte.*



...no por lo menos con la llave inglesa ::


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

cascooscuro dijo:


> su spread bbva/san empieza a dar frutos sr. Janus...



-120 ..........................................


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...no por lo menos con la llave inglesa ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Que pinta más fea del DAX


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

*Vaaaaamos coño*


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> -120 ..........................................



Paciencia caballero que, si le sale bien, le ponemos un monumento y le nombramos hijo predilecto del HVEI35.


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> -120 ..........................................



-10 en mi caso (menos acciones)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2013)

que es la jran bajista coño , no podreis , si que sois unas gacelas ilusas y por eso comereis tochos ::


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Ahi estan los 1660... a puntito. Tremendo...::

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 16:25 ----------

Tocados y pasados. Proxima parada... indeterminacion.

A este paso los 1700 de JP los vemos a final de mes.

VIX bajando casi un 5%.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que es la jran bajista coño , no podreis , si que sois unas gacelas ilusas y por eso comereis tochos ::



Buenas tardes, jatete.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Ya la cagó, llegar e irse a máximos de intrasesión. Por favor, te lo digo en serio, dí (aunque no te lo creas) que esto está largo. Ya si dices que está largo de cojones .... ganamos un pastizal.

Venga, enrróllate gran amo de la sabiduría de las líneas, las rayas y las plusvis.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 May 2013)

Jato, el oro sí que parece que está siguiendo su jran bajista.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

*Jato, caguentó. Ponte largo, hostias*


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Suma y sigue y el dax acompañando. Seguid dando coba al troll, aun mas pesado se pone.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Vamos a darle una alegría al gato, a ver si puede cerrar sus posiciones cortas.


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a darle una alegría al gato, a ver si puede cerrar sus posiciones cortas.



Yeeeah! Vamos alla, por los huevos del gato felix.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Estos ioputas se van a fugar por arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2013)

al final lo de la jran bajista me lo estoy creyendo hasta yo ienso:


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Todavía no!

Wano!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Preparando cortos en SP, listos, ....


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Esto es gestionando un arreón peponia, I'm afraid.


----------



## amago45 (17 May 2013)

Caramba Prisa, vendidas 1.5 millones de acciones a 0,205 por CREDIT SUISSE FIRST BOSTON ... a las 16.40 ... ... los himbersoreshhh se van a donde el sol más calienta ... ...


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al final lo de la jran bajista me lo estoy creyendo hasta yo ienso:



Sé un poco más explícito ................................... lo has hecho bien pero tienes que rematar la faena.


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Llevamos tonteando demasiado arriba mucho rato. Si vemos el 8702 no me extañaría mucho, excepto por un nivelillo que se me ha quedado colgado ahí abajo..

VAMOS CUMPLE IBEX COMO LO QUE ERES!!


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar la foto



como era 

Dios los da y ellos se juntan


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Llevamos tonteando demasiado arriba mucho rato. Si vemos el 8702 no me extañaría mucho, excepto por un nivelillo que se me ha quedado colgado ahí abajo..
> 
> VAMOS CUMPLE IBEX COMO LO QUE ERES!!



¿qué esperas?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al final lo de la jran bajista me lo estoy creyendo hasta yo ienso:



yo tambien estoy empezando a creer maestro , yo tambien :S


----------



## FranR (17 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué esperas?



8.464 8.452

y peponazo final


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Están los elementos en contra, Jato tienes que demostrar que este es un foro en el que nos ayudamos a ganar plata.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Preparando cortos en SP, listos, ....



El 59(c) lleva toda la semana dando platita.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8.464 8.452
> 
> y peponazo final



pues parece que para hoy nada...


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Me la he jugado con cortos en el SP 1659. La ruptura es muy interesante.

Ajusto posibles pérdidas a 250USD y a rezar


----------



## LCIRPM (17 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como era
> 
> Dios los da y ellos se juntan



Dios los cría

Ellos se juntan

.
.
.
.

Y la policía los amontona. 

Un :Aplauso: a esos jueces valientes e independientes.



Hablando de bolsa, kawentó, pensando que tocaba recortar, ayer vendi mis solares (las acciones, no las aguas)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me la he jugado con cortos en el SP 1659. La ruptura es muy interesante.
> 
> Ajusto posibles pérdidas a 250USD y a rezar



para meterle cortos al sp500 hay que ser o muy valiente o muy tonto , lo tienes mucho mas facil en el ibex ienso:


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para meterle cortos al sp500 hay que ser o muy valiente o muy tonto , lo tienes mucho mas facil en el ibex ienso:



Mira y aprende 8:

Voy a por 2.500 USD en poco tiempo. Target los 1649 y si me meo me salgo antes.

Reza por mí en esta posi.


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8.464 8.452
> 
> y peponazo final



Me molaria saber que van a usar de catalizador para la ultima subida. Alguna jugada del BCE seguro. ¿Cual?...ienso::


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Ajusto Stop Loss a nivel de break even

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 15:13 ----------

Que le den, me salgo con 525 USD para las compras del finde.

Su puta madre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ajusto Stop Loss a nivel de break even
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 15:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Buenos son, además esta operación le sirve para estirar las piernas garrotadas de la larga permanencia en la trinchera de la trinchera


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buenos son, además esta operación le sirve para estirar las piernas garrotadas de la larga permanencia en la trinchera de la trinchera



He echo otros operaciones, pocas la verdad. Tenía un buen depósito al 4% pero se ha acabado.

Con la nueva fiscalidad no me interesa el trading ya. Pocas operaciones y en titularidad de la costilla.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2013)

Personalmente en el SP hago operaciones de 3 a 6 puntos. Bien cerrada esa operación.



bertok dijo:


> He echo otros operaciones, pocas la verdad. Tenía un buen depósito al 4% pero se ha acabado.
> 
> Con la nueva fiscalidad no me interesa el trading ya. Pocas operaciones y en titularidad de la costilla.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

El gato no ayuda aún lo suficiente y esto está muy peponian.

Nos hace falta que diga que se ha puesto largo. Así de explícito. Oh gran zahorí de las plusvis y el conosimiento verdadero, ilustra al gacelerío que está siempre torpe y hereje.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Personalmente en el SP hago operaciones de 3 a 6 puntos. Bien cerrada esa operación.



El tamaño de la vela en la que vendí ya indicaba que la corrección en el ultracorto se acababa.

Ahora otra vez en los 1659.

La vigilamos atentamente, tengo que sacar para los donuts del domingo )


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2013)

velón verde de 20puntos en la robasta...........ioputas


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Joer, no hay quien pueda con ellos. Es una lucha imposible.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 17:42 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> velón verde de 20puntos en la robasta...........ioputas



Ya ves, un +0,5% a BBVA.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 May 2013)

Buen fin de semana, no se mojen mucho, guarden sus ahorros. 

Y que gane .... uno de Madrid. Be lleda de odgullo y sadisbfaccion.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 May 2013)

Menudo solemne coñazo de sesión. Si lo sé me llevo al perro a las dunas hace horas. Buen fin de semana a todos y suerte a los que se queden con el sp500.


----------



## Felix (17 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



Abuela pague la coca (y tapese un poco)!
Primer aviso!

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------




bertok dijo:


> He echo otros operaciones, pocas la verdad. Tenía un buen depósito al 4% pero se ha acabado.
> 
> Con la nueva fiscalidad no me interesa el trading ya. Pocas operaciones y en titularidad de la costilla.



¿Si la costilla no tiene ningun ingreso la plusvalias intraanuales tambien van al general desde los primeros tramos?


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Abuela pague la coca (y tapese un poco)!
> Primer aviso!
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------
> ...



Ni idea, mi mujer tiene un buen trabajo pero la mordida no duele tanto como la mía.

Tontoro el robaperas


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2013)

Si las plusvalías a menos de un año se consideran rendimiento del trabajo, quien no tenga rentas del trabajo para empezar no tributará por los 8.000 primeros euros de plusvis ::



Felix dijo:


> Abuela pague la coca (y tapese un poco)!
> Primer aviso!
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------
> ...


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como era
> 
> Dios los da y ellos se juntan



Las relaciones y contactos que ha ido dejando Blesa son como poco curiosos. Ni con todos los funcionarios de la plaza Castilla podrían hacer un croquis en 1 año.Personalmente reconozco que es de los personajes mas complejos de analizar


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Vaya leche que le están dando al VIX. Sorprende que con el nivel del SP no esté más bajo. Da igual, hoy le están metiendo una leche importante.


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

Aleee ya esta fuera....no le ha dado tiempo ni para un piscolabis en el patio de la carcel con su amigo Díaz Ferran



Blesa sale de la carcel


----------



## LOLO08 (17 May 2013)

buen finde... me piro a lucir mi nuevo peluco..eso si... con la parienta...


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aleee ya esta fuera....no le ha dado tiempo ni para un piscolabis en el patio de la carcel con su amigo Díaz Ferran
> 
> 
> 
> Blesa sale de la carcel



Tiene que preparar el bodorrio, elegir el pscolabis, el traje, los anillos.... a su amigo le enviará las sobras por Seur frio


----------



## Venganza (17 May 2013)

Viendo que el Sp no baja ni a tiros , vamos a hacer una prueba , largo en 1657...

Veamos al final de la sesion si el experimiento ha funcionado ienso:


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Tiene que preparar el bodorrio, elegir el pscolabis, el traje, los anillos.... a su amigo le enviará las sobras por Seur frio



Estoy revisando un poco el origen del sistema de castas, hay algunos datos bastante curiosos....


Por ejemplo el culto fálico....no se parece un poco a nuestros rascacielos??Torres kio o las de Azca?


Castas de la india

En la india dividían los estratos mas altos en:

Sacerdotes: dueños del poder atemporal espiritual...vamos los que no se van ni con aguarrás...aquí hay unos cuantos que ahí andan después de 30 años y no diré nombres


Nobles guerreros: Dueños del poder temporal....estos son los que dan la cara ,por llevar el cotarro unos pocos años son premiados para el resto de sus vidas (aquí también se me antoja unos cuantos...)

Agricultores y comerciantes...(Creadores de opinión??)

Los de abajo somos los "Parias"


La pirámide de las castas


Recordar ....el trabajo os hará libres o al menos eso era lo que decían en la entrada de Auschwitz...


----------



## Cascooscuro (17 May 2013)

DJ i NIKEI cotizan en paridad ahora mismito!

(15292 puntos)


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Un mes después de Cyprus, en el Ibex estamos listos para romper los buenos modales y bajar 1000 points.



Tú sí que sabes :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

Creo que he visto de refilón un post que hablaba sobre el volumen raro del san a las 12.....Hoy era renovación de cortos ,casi siempre suelen cerrar las operaciones antes del mercado usano

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:05 ----------

Este país es de risa, a este paso superamos a Ibañez


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/423910-juez-del-caso-blesa-desahuciado-de-casa-2009-a.html


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que he visto de refilón un post que hablaba sobre el volumen raro del san a las 12.....Hoy era renovación de cortos ,casi siempre suelen cerrar las operaciones antes del mercado usano
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> ...



se publican el lunes
no?


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> se publican el lunes
> no?



Depende de la cnmv pero si lo normal es el lunes o martes aunque una vez lo dejaron hasta el miercoles


Santander


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Habláis de cosas demasiado serias.

Un poco de movimiento para el jilo :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

A las 20:00 comienzan a preparar el rango entre las 21:00 y las 22:00.

Ya han empezado y obviamente los muy ioputas lo hacen subiendo. Esto está bastante pepón.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:16 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Depende de la cnmv pero si lo normal es el lunes o martes aunque una vez lo dejaron hasta el miercoles
> 
> 
> Santander



La CNMV no curra los viernes por la tarde no vaya a ser que les de una ernia en la uña del pie y no tengan con qué arrascarse los cojones durante el fin de semana.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Ahí a por ello, las dos horas anteriores han ido a por el bocadillo y vienen fuertes.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:27 ----------

Lo van a intentar. Están fuertes y son chulos hasta decir basta.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A las 20:00 comienzan a preparar el rango entre las 21:00 y las 22:00.
> 
> Ya han empezado y obviamente los muy ioputas lo hacen subiendo. Esto está bastante pepón.
> 
> ...





Pecata , pon el gif de MIS HOJOS


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Al VIX lo están destrozando.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:34 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Pecata , pon el gif de MIS HOJOS



Es que la "h" de ioputas se va a reservar para lo que van a hacer a partir de las 21:00. Al tiempo.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:36 ----------

En el timeframe de horas se puede ver bien que llevan más de 120 pipos sin corregir más de 4 horas seguidas. Qué chulos!

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:41 ----------

Al siguiente intento, romperán probablemente los máximos.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 20:45 ----------

Ahí lo tienen.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

La vida es puro peponian


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Yo congelo posición. Y a esperar señales mejores.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A las 20:00 comienzan a preparar el rango entre las 21:00 y las 22:00.
> 
> Ya han empezado y obviamente los muy ioputas lo hacen subiendo. Esto está bastante pepón.
> 
> ...



que sigua la fiesta, jo hasta ADM QUE ES UN CHICHARRO se toma sus descansos, madre de dios y lo están haciendo con un volumen ridículo comparado con ayer


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2013)

Perros usanos... que lleguen hoy mismo el sp500 a los 1715 vaticinados por JP Morgan a final de año y cerramos la bolsa hasta el 2014....

Joputas ...


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

1670, here we go!!!!

No me molesto ni en comentar nada, Janus lo ha hecho por mi.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

El dax también se ha animado


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Nuevo chute en directo. Van a golpe de 10 pipos (dow). 

La virgen santa la que estan liando.


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2013)

¿estáis viendo el DAX?


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

Pues a ver si llegan a 75 para pensar en descongelar.


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Desde el 17 de abril el Nikkei ha subido 2000 puntos clavados.

Por cierto, que coño esta pasando?? que se ha puesto todo loco hacia arriba?

Vienen los 9 miles del ibex para la semana que viene..

Hostia el DAX a por los 8500, a ver si hay vida mas alla.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Que se va a los 8500...


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

La clave es que cierre Mayo por debajo de los 1600. En ese caso, salid corriendo y no miréis atrás.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

sagara dijo:


> La caida va a ser BRUTAL :abajo: y de bolsa se menos que un comino



Sabes más que muchos .... ::


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿estáis viendo el DAX?



Y esa subida, a qué ha venido?. Ha sido muy fuerte y en fuera de horas sin réplica en otros índices en cuando a intensidad.

Se está empezando a gestionar movimientos de mucha volatilidad.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 21:08 ----------

Los metales, la volatilidad y el euro con el dolar se están llevando la del pulpo.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

El DAX ha subido un 15% desde el 19 de abril de 2013
El SP ha subido un 8% desde el 19 de abril de 2013

Ambos rompiendo a la primera y sin vuelta atrás en los máximos históricos.

Y todo con un volumen de mierda.

Cuando tiren de la cadena va a ser imposible salir todos al mismo tiempo.

Cuidado, ahora va en serio.


----------



## tesorero (17 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zeft9c6CITs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2013)

¿cómo coño pueden subir el Futuro del DAX un 1% en pocos minutos, en el fuera de horas y más aún: con qué intención?????

Me tienen descolocado los peces gordos... Vámos a ver la mayor subida de la historia, o como dice Bertok van a tirar de la cadena????


----------



## ponzi (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A las 20:00 comienzan a preparar el rango entre las 21:00 y las 22:00.
> 
> Ya han empezado y obviamente los muy ioputas lo hacen subiendo. Esto está bastante pepón.
> 
> ...



Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...Cuando hace buen tiempo suelen tardar incluso mas en publicar los datos, alguna semana hasta el martes na de na....Un día habrá que pasarse a tomar el aperitivo a la vaca argentina de enfrente fijo que pillamos a alguno hablando de alguna empresa

Cnmv


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Me tienen descolocado los peces gordos... Vámos a ver la mayor subida de la historia, o como dice Bertok van a tirar de la cadena????



Por el desproposito y el enfoque de esto que llaman crisis me quedo con la a), por sentido comun y proximidad real con la b).

Pesa mas la a) en mi ponderacion personal.

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 21:28 ----------

Nuevos maximos USA. A ver la ultima media hora, puede ser la guinda al pastel.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿cómo coño pueden subir el Futuro del DAX un 1% en pocos minutos, en el fuera de horas y más aún: con qué intención?????
> 
> Me tienen descolocado los peces gordos... Vámos a ver la mayor subida de la historia, o como dice Bertok van a tirar de la cadena????



No dudes que van a meter un latigazo a la baja que será inolvidable.

Eso de pulirse así los máximos históricos no funciona así nunca. Lamentablemente van a comer gacelas a tuti porque la avaricia y los mass-mierdas están haciendo muy bien su trabajo.


----------



## Janus (17 May 2013)

No voy a decir que esto es incomprensible porque en bolsa no hay nada comprensible pero ahora ya van por los mercados a cara descubierta, fuera de horas y a pelón triturado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gasta Ud con gran densidad de flujo.



Lo importante es que al final, la integral sobre la superficie de nuestros bolsillos sea positiva. [nerd mode off]



boquiman dijo:


> ¿cómo coño pueden subir el Futuro del DAX un 1% en pocos minutos, en el fuera de horas y más aún: *con qué intención*?????
> 
> Me tienen descolocado los peces gordos... Vámos a ver la mayor subida de la historia, o como dice Bertok van a tirar de la cadena????



Jrande!!!!!!!! :XX: :XX:


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Por cierto al final lo han logrado: El Gobierno aprueba una controvertida reforma educativa | Principales noticias | Reuters


----------



## boquiman (17 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No voy a decir que esto es incomprensible porque en bolsa no hay nada comprensible pero ahora ya van por los mercados a cara descubierta, fuera de horas y a pelón triturado.



Esto lo vemos hacer en el horario habitual y lo entendemos: un 2% de subida.... vale aceptamos pulpo, pero coño, en el fuera de horas, que los movimientos siempre son más comedidos...

Vamos no me jodas!!!... Esto se está convirtiendo en un puto casino...

Habrá que mirar debajo de la cama antes de irnos a dormir no sea que aparezcan Pepón o Pandoro en mitad de la noche...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

lo importante...

iba corto el jato al cierre europeo?


----------



## juanfer (17 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿cómo coño pueden subir el Futuro del DAX un 1% en pocos minutos, en el fuera de horas y más aún: con qué intención?????
> 
> Me tienen descolocado los peces gordos... Vámos a ver la mayor subida de la historia, o como dice Bertok van a tirar de la cadena????



Joder a los que van cortos.


----------



## Venganza (17 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Viendo que el Sp no baja ni a tiros , vamos a hacer una prueba , largo en 1657...
> 
> Veamos al final de la sesion si el experimiento ha funcionado ienso:



Cerrados a 1666 , no esta mal 9 puntitos.

Tambien cierro unos cortos que tenia con bastantes perdidas :ouch:.

Pandoro me ha dado bien en los cortos :: , seguro que ahora se da la vuelta y se va pa abajo , hdp los usanos.


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Joder a los que van cortos.



Aun quedan? cortos, que era eso....:ouch:

Joder, lo siguen estirando los americanos. Impresionante lo que estan haciendo esta ultima semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Han hecho una sodomización perfecta

Al cierre y con alevosía

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 21:48 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> *Aun quedan? cortos, que era eso*....:ouch:
> 
> Joder, lo siguen estirando los americanos. Impresionante lo que estan haciendo esta ultima semana.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Por ahí hay sitios en los que no le ha dado el sol desde la primera comunión ::


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por ahí hay sitios en los que no le ha dado el sol desde la primera comunión ::



exceso de lefa, colega 8:


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Cierre en "toa" la cumbre. Con dos cojones y un palo.

Y el oro de nuevo por la barranquilla.

Se acabo el tinglado por hoy.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 May 2013)

Ya que estamos a viernes... que siga la fiesta.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 May 2013)

menudo festival del dax! viernes y el atletico le empata al madri en la copa del gorron.

[YOUTUBE]zy0kY2DzsA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

S&P 500: arco parabólico y tipos de tendencia


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ya que estamos a viernes... que siga la fiesta.



Veo tu apuesta y subo 2...


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> S&P 500: arco parabólico y tipos de tendencia



Me logueo para thankearte. Interesante propuesta.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veo tu apuesta y subo 2...


----------



## Abner (17 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



10 minutines y ahora vuelvo a postear algo de bolsa.


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 10 minutines y ahora vuelvo a postear algo de bolsa.



Limpiese las manos que luego me deja el teclado demasiado adherente...::


----------



## bertok (17 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 10 minutines y ahora vuelvo a postear algo de bolsa.


----------



## jopitxujo (17 May 2013)

Órdago a la grande:


----------



## inversobres (17 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Órdago a la grande:



Pares si...:XX:


----------



## Abner (17 May 2013)

Yo venía a decir que los leoncios habían cerrado algunos cortos en días anteriores, pero hoy, volvemos a tener un saldo de -3200 contratos aprox contados desde el día 24 de abril en el futuro del ibex. 

Problema. Las luchas que ha habido entre leoncios que van largos y cortos, hoy, han sido LA RE-OSTIA (curioso lo de las 11:50 aprox)). No sé si mis niveles sirven de algo, pero por el volumen que han metido hoy, tendríamos niveles tan lejos como el 8643 y el 8386 (otra vez) con niveles intermedios en el entorno del 8470. 

No me metería ahora en Bolsa ni con dinero del monopoly.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 May 2013)

Que cachondeo de hilo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 May 2013)

Uno de los consejeros de Pescanova dice que vendió acciones

_Pérez-Nievas niega haber usado información privilegiada y dice que cuando conoció la crisis de la compañía recompró los títulos_

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 23:52 ----------

y vamos para bingo

Detenido el ex presidente del C.D. Castelln Jos Laparra por asaltar la casa de una 'pitonisa' | Castelln | elmundo.es

_A la que pagó más de 140.000 euros por resolver un asunto sentimental_


----------



## egarenc (18 May 2013)




----------



## Cascooscuro (18 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


>



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


>




.
.
.


----------



## Cascooscuro (18 May 2013)

http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish

:XX:

---------- Post added 18-may-2013 at 00:45 ----------


http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish

:XX:


----------



## Venganza (18 May 2013)

Siguiendo con la bolsa , creo que hice mal cerrando cortos , no seria la primera vez que el ultimo dia antes de una fuerte correcion meten un subidon importante para acojonar , para al siguiente dia hacer una vela escombro ienso:

No se como lo veran los expertos del foro , sinceramente estoy de acuerdo con Janus que en vez del SP parece un vulgar chicharro , deberian disimular un poco la manipulacion que estamos viendo en el indice , justo cuando quiere hacer una vela de vuelta o hay alguna resistencia le arrean una compra fuerte y lo siguen subiendo como si nada , sin corregir ni nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2013)

Corto 1665(c).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 May 2013)

¿Pero que pasa?¿Pero que invento es este?¿Porque no quereis que las bolsas suban?
Sara Montiel dixit.

Claramente el sp500 busca el 100%, la perfeccion mas absoluta, ser el bmw de los mercados.

LLegara, esta cerca, Gual estri sabe lo que se hace, y se volvera a repetir la historia una vez que las gacelas compren arrojandose al oceano de las subidas sin fin.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 May 2013)

Buenos días, pendones que tienen el hilo abandonado en segunda página.

Chinito , llegara el día del Mesias, pero mientras tanto hay que intentar hacer plusvis, que si no tanto esperar parecemos rabinos con trenzas ante el muro de las lamentaciones


----------



## bertok (18 May 2013)

Brotes verdes y tal.


----------



## Malus (18 May 2013)

A todo esto...y sin venir a cuento...
¿Qué ha sido de Kuji? Ya lleva mucho time sin actualizar su blog...ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (18 May 2013)

ola ke aze , unas copas o ke aze :ouch:

---------- Post added 18-may-2013 at 19:35 ----------

jodel llevo una botella de tiqueta velde a ver si veo la luz :ouch:

---------- Post added 18-may-2013 at 19:53 ----------

malditos nerds de los webos , no dicen na , no hacen na mas que conectarse a la red , vivid la vida subnormalones , bueno me voy a dormir .,


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2013)

Jato, como palmaste ayer :: Ahí, a lo loco, sin SL ni nada ::

ULTRAFAIL: Me acabo de jugar 2.600 EUROS a que el MADRID gana la COPA DEL REY,GANANCIA ASEGURADA


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Jato, como palmaste ayer :: Ahí, a lo loco, sin SL ni nada ::
> 
> ULTRAFAIL: Me acabo de jugar 2.600 EUROS a que el MADRID gana la COPA DEL REY,GANANCIA ASEGURADA



Jo jo

Chopeos a go-go


----------



## bertok (18 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ola ke aze , unas copas o ke aze :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2013 at 19:35 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 May 2013)




----------



## Janus (18 May 2013)

Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files


----------



## bertok (18 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files



Gol de señor y falta de Goicoetxea a Maradona 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2013)

Sirs, vamos a ver que nos depara este saturday night.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 May 2013)




----------



## Janus (19 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xsDtmm-vmbU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]T3Tmjc3NZIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files



:8:


No me jodáis que os lo tragáis en panchito:ouch:

- Ay pinche wey, me arreó un canto en la cabesa, me muero, dile a mis chamacos que su padre les ama, y envíele felisitasiones a su mamita....::

En inglés es la polla, en español es cojonuda, pero en panchito, me niego a ver una peli....salvo en viajes de avión de más de 8 horasinocho:


----------



## Janus (19 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> :8:
> 
> En inglés es la polla, en español es cojonuda, pero en panchito, me niego a ver una peli....salvo en viajes de avión de más de 8 horasinocho:



En panchito le dice la pava al Lanister que después de cogerla todo lo que quiera y mamarle la verga ..... ya no será ni su puta.

Te veo un poco tendente al racism!!!!!, con todo lo que han hecho por este país


----------



## amago45 (19 May 2013)

up ... 
sunday morning !!

---------- Post added 19-may-2013 at 10:37 ----------

Prisa en técnico para BNP
Analisis Técnico acción - Prisa ST: el MACD se sitúa por debajo de su línea de señal 17/5/2013


----------



## sr.anus (19 May 2013)

aunque me arrepentire de postear esto, para llevarme un gran owned
Entrada para el lunes en:

-Arcelor 10,01 prevision soltarlas en 11,x
-REE en 42 prevision soltarlas en 43,x con dividendo a principios de julio

Rezad para que no me pandoreen


----------



## paulistano (19 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En panchito le dice la pava al Lanister que después de cogerla todo lo que quiera y mamarle la verga ..... ya no será ni su puta.
> 
> Te veo un poco tendente al racism!!!!!, con todo lo que han hecho por este país



No, no....para nada racist, otra cosa es que no los soporte8:

Cuando convives con ellos en ambiente laboral de doce horas al dia....:ouch:

Imaginense que el jato fuese su hermano....algo asi....acaba uno hasta los cojones

Edito para decir que no todo es malo....las mujeres de alli tienen un gen que les hace mover de otra forma las caderas...alehop!!


----------



## bertok (19 May 2013)

Recomendable

[YOUTUBE]zrLn29Di9iY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No, no....para nada racist, otra cosa es que no los soporte8:
> 
> Cuando convives con ellos en ambiente laboral de doce horas al dia....:ouch:
> 
> ...



Ver una pelicula en sudamericano da verdadero dolor de cabeza. Yo en un vuelo intente ver Batman El Caballero Oscuro y cuando escuche a El Guason como Joker dije: hasta aqui hemos llegado. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## boquiman (19 May 2013)

Los viejunos nos ponemos melancólicos los domingos por la tarde.... (es una excusa para subir el hilo a la primera página ) )

[YOUTUBE]y4XWlmtB8y8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0MWy5DDk3wY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QtxlCsVKkvY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fLwCFU81m7E[/YOUTUBE]

¿las conocéis no???

---------- Post added 19-may-2013 at 14:50 ----------

Las acciones USA estn desconectadas de la realidad

El TASE palote:

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## atman (19 May 2013)

Tres acciones USA por orden de prioridad: GreenDot, BestBuy y Taser.
KKR... me tiene mosca...

Al margen del aspecto que le han dado al gráfico, GreenDot está trabajando en alguna cosilla curiosa. Ni idea de si saldrá o será un bluff. Además tiene unas cuentas que son de las que creo que le gustan a Ponzi. En fín, quiero que sea la próxima Mueller y a poder ser que la mejore...

Por otro lado, dirigido especialmente a Janus, que creo que la lleva en el radar: Barrick. La perspectiva a bote pronto tal vez no sea buena, pero... ¿como lo ve usteq? ¿le entramos al doble fondo?

---------- Post added 19-may-2013 at 18:49 ----------




> Prisa en técnico para BNP
> Analisis Técnico acción - Prisa ST: el MACD se sitúa por debajo de su línea de señal 17/5/2013



Ahí sí que me ha dejado con el culo al aire...


----------



## Janus (19 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tres acciones USA por orden de prioridad: GreenDot, BestBuy y Taser.
> KKR... me tiene mosca...
> 
> Al margen del aspecto que le han dado al gráfico, GreenDot está trabajando en alguna cosilla curiosa. Ni idea de si saldrá o será un bluff. Además tiene unas cuentas que son de las que creo que le gustan a Ponzi. En fín, quiero que sea la próxima Mueller y a poder ser que la mejore...
> ...





Best Buy se irá con tiempo a 50.

Barrick efectivamente puede ser buena para un doble fondo pero no será en 17. De ser, lo va a ser muchísimo más abajo porque tanto oro como plata son excepcionalmente bajistas. Ahí se está haciendo mucho dinero hacia abajo. En vez de buscar cambios de tendencia, hay que buscar tendencias bien definidas. Está chupado ganar dinero ahí, siempre y cuando haya stop.


----------



## atman (19 May 2013)

Sí, yo es que tengo un conflicto de intereses con Barrick y las auríferas... jajaja... en fín, que me resisto a creer que todo ha pasado. Por otro lado, aunque vuelvan a los 12c. de dividendo trimestral, tampoco está tan mal... en fín, a ver como va la semana...


----------



## HisHoliness (19 May 2013)




----------



## inversobres (19 May 2013)

Ya estan dando la matraca con el techo de deuda usa. El proximo domingo caduca, el teatrillo de siempre y nuevos maximos.


----------



## atman (19 May 2013)

Quéjense de impuestos...

8.000 ménages ont payé plus de 100% d?impôts l?an dernier, Actualités

Más de 8.000 hogares franceses pagaron en impuestos en 2012 más de un 100% de sus ingresos.!!!

Como para no entender a Depardieu...


----------



## vmmp29 (19 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Chopeos a go-go



pero como de puede ser tan gafe........


----------



## Pepitoria (19 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero como de puede ser tan gafe........



Le pasa por bocas......le han hecho una owneada epic

será primo del jalapeñan


----------



## jopitxujo (19 May 2013)

Por hablar un poco de bolsa y para que me den su opinión sobre unas acciones francesas:

- Credit Agricole. La llevo mirando unas semanas, parece que ya ha corregido un poco y vuelve a coger fuerza para buscar y romper los 8 euros.
Algo parecido le pasa a Societé Generale que no tiene mala pinta.

- Peugeot. El viernes subida importante con volumen, tiene gran potencial de subida. Quizás quiera emular la subida que ya ha hecho Reanult.

- EDF. Puede que esté en una simple corrección y si aguanta niveles (sin caer de 16,50 mas o menos) habrá que tenerla en cuenta.


----------



## Janus (19 May 2013)

La banca francesa es muy alcista, lo lleva siendo hace tiempo. Tenían una gran resistencia en 26, me refiero a societe, y la superó para irse bastante por encima de 30. Después corrigió con fuerza y gran porcentaje pero respetó esa resistencia fugada.

Aquí hay que estar largo pensando en el largo plazo pero bien protegidos con stop (a unos 3 euros por debajo y dinámico).

A Renault y a Peugeot las veo muy alcistas, pero mucho sobre todo a la segunda. Una inversión bien protegida a varios años vista puede ser magnífica. El problema es que en un mes ha subido el 40%.


----------



## egarenc (19 May 2013)

hablando de Francia, alguien se ha fijado en Alstom? 'le veis posible rebote al alza?


----------



## Janus (19 May 2013)

Sorry, no la sigo. A ver si alguien cuenta algo mas.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La banca francesa es muy alcista, lo lleva siendo hace tiempo. Tenían una gran resistencia en 26, me refiero a societe, y la superó para irse bastante por encima de 30. Después corrigió con fuerza y gran porcentaje pero respetó esa resistencia fugada.
> 
> Aquí hay que estar largo pensando en el largo plazo pero bien protegidos con stop (a unos 3 euros por debajo y dinámico).
> 
> A Renault y a Peugeot las veo muy alcistas, pero mucho sobre todo a la segunda. Una inversión bien protegida a varios años vista puede ser magnífica. El problema es que en un mes ha subido el 40%.



Societe Generale va a caer de 3 en 3 ::


----------



## Janus (19 May 2013)

Pues ponte corto.


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hablando de Francia, alguien se ha fijado en Alstom? 'le veis posible rebote al alza?



Si yo si me he fijado, los tengo en el radar.La empresa en si es una especie de conglomerado (trenes y energía"sobre todo molinos"- Estos dos sectores son los que mejor entiendo) No son los mejores en ninguno de estos dos campos pero tampoco son los peores y la empresa parece que no esta mal gestionada. Su deuda neta es de 2700 mill y el año pasado su beneficio neto fue de 800 mill, aunque es un negocio con margenes muy bajos y que encima estos años los han bajado mas la rentabilidad de sus accionistas no es mala (roe 17%). Además el negocio no parece estar muy caro , per8. Yo trataría de informarme un poco mas sobre las líneas de negocio y ver que perspectivas de futuro tienen, bajo mi punto de vista creo que tienen margen para mejorar otra cosa es que quieran


Alstom


----------



## bertok (19 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues ponte corto.



Operaciones pocas y cuando llegue el momento.

Con saber la dirección no basta, la volatilidad te puede hacer un agujero aunque la aciertes.

Pensaba que ya lo sabías :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (19 May 2013)

Tiene bastantes partes del conglomerado que no comprendo...sobre sus trenes , pues parece que están haciendo el metro de Panamá

Welcome to Alstom Spain


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Nos leemos mañana, semifestivo por estos lares. De momento el corto del S&P en verde  ya veremos las PRS a 0.20 del viernes ::

Na nit!


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Estoy en un intership con ustedes.


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nos leemos mañana, semifestivo por estos lares. De momento el corto del S&P en verde  ya veremos las PRS a 0.20 del viernes ::
> 
> Na nit!



Prisas a 0,20????ienso:


Cojonazos tiene usted....el caso es que me gusta:ouch:


Alguien mas compró prisa?? Es que el viernes estuve de comida copas y puro, futbol, mas copas y como que no encontre momentos Para seguirles..::


----------



## atman (20 May 2013)

Yo llevo algunas...


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2013)

Ahí estamos con Prisa ...

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 08:32 ----------

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={f45b0b5f-f3c2-4547-b9dd-22b64a4192a2}
Convocatoria de Junta de accionistas de Prisa
Aprobación de cuentas y resultado de 2012, la Sra Huffington Post y Jose Luís Leal nuevos consejeros, la fusión de Prisa con Prisa TV, y no se que de que el consejo tendrá posibilidad de ampliar capital, emitir renta fija ... cuando le venga en gana.
Y un nuevo plan de incentivos a largo plazo (ILP) para el top management para 2013-2015 ... ellos se lo guisan, ellos se lo comen ... :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

que les parece la fortaleza de la jran bajista ejpertitos , ya estaban saboreando la llegada de los 9400 de flanderERRE , pero hasta el rabo todo es toro y no olvideis que a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , es ley de vida :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Buenos días,

MTS si no supera los 10,10 está para cortos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 May 2013)

por comentar, bankia -48%


----------



## sr.anus (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> MTS si no supera los 10,10 está para cortos.



Lo superara, tengo dos velas blancas al lado del pc, y a la virgencita de guadalupe, que estoy dentro desde esta mañana::


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Si ve a alguien haciendo autostop en la carretera en el km. 1011 dígale al conductor que para y subiré con usted ::

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 09:52 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> por comentar, bankia -48%



Lo que pasa con estas cosas:

"Esta operación requiere autorización por parte del Emisor. Le rogamos contacte con nosotros en el 91.555.7775 si está interesado en realizarla"

No dejan meterles cortos :´(


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2013)

Se tocaron los 8.600 dos veces en el Ibex ...


----------



## juanfer (20 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Se tocaron los 8.600 dos veces en el Ibex ...



El putibex esta rebentadísimo, cuando suben los primos del DAX y SP el ibex no sube tanto pero cuando bajan los primos mayores el ibex va con ellos.

Creo que el SP y el DAX tendrán que descansar de tanto subir con un pull, veremos donde acaba el IBEX.


----------



## sr.anus (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si ve a alguien haciendo autostop en la carretera en el km. 1011 dígale al conductor que para y subiré con usted ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 09:52 ----------
> 
> ...




ahi los tiene, repostamos, no traiga a pandoro


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ahi los tiene, repostamos, no traiga a pandoro



Traigo a un hamijo.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Lo conozco.... es Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio.





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Traigo a un hamijo.


----------



## grillo35 (20 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por comentar, bankia -48%




Liberbank un -7%, venga que ya se pone las pilas bajistas...::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

En dura batalla por los 9000, la cima soñada de los pirineos, se baten en un esfuerzo titánico los dos grandes de la bolsa europea el siempre ágil y escurridizo ibex34/35/36 con el corredor de fondo alemán dax30. Emocionante tour que estamos viendo que coronara al velocista mas completo del viejo y pronto mas viejo continente.


----------



## locojaen (20 May 2013)

compradas unas REE, a por el dividendo del 01/07.
Si se pone tonta, tampoco me vendra mal unas pequeñas minusvalias a corto plazo para compensar... Montoro está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Salida: sobre agosto si REE > 43,7€ (o entonces ya las dejo correr)
Stoploss virtual: sobre los 38,1€ (pasado el dividendo ya meditare)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En dura batalla por los 9000, la cima soñada de los pirineos, se baten en un esfuerzo titánico los dos grandes de la bolsa europea el siempre ágil y escurridizo ibex34/35/36 con el corredor de fondo alemán dax30. Emocionante tour que estamos viendo que coronara al velocista mas completo del viejo y pronto mas viejo continente.



vuestra prosa a decaido don chinito ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Largo FDAX y el puto gato.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo conozco.... es Gatencio, de apellido Trolencio.



maese, seguimos para 8550 o antes un retroceso 
?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vuestra prosa a decaido don chinito ienso:



Los disgustos que me das.

MV sabes que a ti Momo te profeso pleitesía desde los altares de aquel triangulo roto.

Y dígame si tiene a bien el siguiente movimiento de en verga dura en la importante plaza financiera Ibex35. Con profuso detalle como solo usted el Gustave Courbet de los mercados puede hacer.

Ansió su respuesta de tal modo que de no hallarla me veré obligado de por vida a volver a tirar líneas.


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Largo FDAX y el puto gato.



Le van a banear again maese si empieza con estas prosas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> ahi los tiene, repostamos, no traiga a pandoro



Al final no subí. Una amable señorita me ha indicado que el número 2.00 pasará por la parada de BKIA en breves. Estoy waiting for. :fiufiu: ::


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Me preocupa mas que para subir 7 puntos hayan sido necesarios 350 contratos.



Cascooscuro dijo:


> Le van a banear again maese si empieza con estas prosas...


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

Servidor se hace con 2.000 SAN más a 5,52

Y orden de 10.000 prisas a 0,195


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

se ve que estais guanosillos


----------



## darwinn (20 May 2013)

yo pruebo arcelor


----------



## Malus (20 May 2013)

5 minilargos al ibex en 8530.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 May 2013)

No se pongan nerviosos. Esta tarde vendrá el SP500 como siempre...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

los gringos nos salvaran dicen los esperanzaditos :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos nos salvaran dicen los esperanzaditos :rolleye:



Un dia no vendrán....::


----------



## Malus (20 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> 5 minilargos al ibex en 8530.



5 más en 8520.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Un dia no vendrán....::



Pero hoy no es ese día.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

los gringos llevan demasiadas sesiones subiendo , ya va llegando la hora de una de sus micro-correcciones y en el ibex mientras la jran bajista no sea superada no hay na que hacer


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2013)

que parado está esto


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

De momento cerrado el corto del S&P, lo ponemos más arriba. Estos cabrones de IG Markets te sangran a intereses por operaciones overnight.

1670(c) New target.


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que parado está esto



Hombre, y comprado SAN y justo se pone a bajar....pues mejor estar quieto::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

el ibex a patinado en los 8600 , mientras los demas indices siguieron subiendo el ibex a perdido traccion , ahora solo queda caer y es probable que hagamos un rally en dos tramos , tal vez hasta tres tramos :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 13:40 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> De momento cerrado el corto del S&P, lo ponemos más arriba. Estos cabrones de IG Markets te sangran a intereses por operaciones overnight.
> 
> 1670(c) New target.



que ganas de hacer el tonto , tienes al ibex un indice bajista de cojones incapaz de superar los 8600 :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

hogo, no pantine hustec!









muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex a patinado en los 8600 , mientras los demas indices siguieron subiendo el ibex a perdido traccion , ahora solo queda caer y es probable que hagamos un rally en dos tramos , tal vez hasta tres tramos :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

mantened los cortos con tres cojones , ojetivo probable 7550 en tan solo 4 o 5 sesiones


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantened los cortos con tres cojones , ojetivo probable 7550 en tan solo 4 o 5 sesiones



Yo pararía en el 8470, y como mucho, en un alarde de optimismo en el 8386, más allá de eso, no contemplo posibles caídas. De todas maneras habrá que ver qué hacen los leoncios esta tarde cuando abra WS.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Servidor se hace con 2.000 SAN más a 5,52
> 
> Y orden de 10.000 prisas a 0,195



Be careful: PRS

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 14:17 ----------

os veo entrando a tope en el lado "long" cuando lo que hay que hacer es nada o mirar el lado "short". Se puede seguir subiendo pero ya están en los postres.

El SP lleva 6 meses sin corregir más del 5%. Que nadie piense que eso es perpetuo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Hogos antes que celebro, la gráfica sigue marcando verde.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Hoy el SP se pone por debajo de los 1637 o se va a por nuevos máximos. No veo que vaya a haber esquema intermedio.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 14:21 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hogos antes que celebro, la gráfica sigue marcando verde.



Sí, es lo que digo pero sabiendo el riesgo que conlleva. Todo queda resuelto con el stop.

De todas formas, yo ya "descongelé" el SP con 4 pipos de reward que vienen a subir mi punto de entrada a efectos prácticos a 1653,88.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

aprendereis a respetar a la jran bajista , acaso creian que podrian superar semejante resistencia , si ej que sois unos ilusos , pero es lo que tiene ser ejpertito :: :no:


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Como sigas así vas a conseguir los 1999 en el SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Como sigas así vas a conseguir los 1999 en el SP.



en los 1 666 se van a quedar , los gringos son satanicos a mas no poder , sus minimos en 666 coma algo no son casuales chavalin :no:


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Codere es otro ejemplo de pasar de 21 a 1,3.

Todas estas empresas pequeñitas (al estilo también de Fluidra, Fersa ....) salieron a bolsa para pegar el pelotazo y endosar los papelitos a los inversores. Los hay, y son muchos, que no se enteran y volverán a tropezar en el mismo timo.

Forman parte de la normal cadena trófica de la nutrición de los leones.


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

Quito la orden de Prisa, me voy al curro y no quiero "no estar operativo" para poner el stop correspondiente.

Jato ponte corto en ibex coño!


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Las solares vienen todas despelotadas alcistas.

Están muy peligrosas porque si el SP se pusiera bajando el 2% ............. éstas lo mismo se ponen el -20% habida cuenta que hay muchos millones de plusvalías.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 14:41 ----------

En PRS no hay que tener prisa por comprar. Llegará el momento de un trade a lo AMD pero hay que esperar. Sean pacientes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Largo 8450(f).


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 8450(f).



vas a palmar a lo tonto chavalin , los cortos son ganadores , advertido quedas gacelilla :no:


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

8470 







8:

Edit. A ver si llegan al 8386-8366 o el cachondeo de recuperación de cortos se acaba aquí.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vas a palmar a lo tonto chavalin , los cortos son ganadores , advertido quedas gacelilla :no:



Como no puedo darte un thanx te mando un


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

mantened los cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Malus (20 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 8470
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peli?:


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Quillo, calla la boca ................. si hoy hay trolleada del SP y se va a 1669 al menos ..... no aparece un corto más ni de coña.

No descarten un vaivén para aligerar el autobús si bien creo que el SP apenas va cargado de cortos.


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Peli?:



ni idea, debe ser india, de bollywood. Por los mierdicoches Tata que aparecen vamos.


----------



## tarrito (20 May 2013)

invoco al cómite friki·ibex35 para saber nombre de peli (y correspodiente torrent)

me he quedado :8: + :: con el gif

estos días ando liado aprendiendo sobre hockey para poder estar al nivel de las conversaciones del hilo


----------



## nombre (20 May 2013)

Singham :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (20 May 2013)

nombre dijo:


> Singham :fiufiu:



Jrande! :X :Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]mp-XqCrCi6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

Tiene buena pinta, estas son las peliculas que hacen amar el cine. 

Y alguna pagina donde descagar la copia por si la compro y eso...

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 15:26 ----------

Viendo el trailer lo del gif se queda en nada. Peliculon.


----------



## tarrito (20 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta, estas son las peliculas que hacen amar el cine.
> 
> Y alguna pagina donde descagar la copia por si la compro y eso...
> 
> ...



no sé si será "legal" ... pero después de ver a la castuza patria :fiufiu:

ya séeeee, mal argumento :o

Descargar Snghm.rar - BitShare.com - Free File Hosting and Cloud Storage


----------



## HisHoliness (20 May 2013)

Las peliculas hindis son un descojono. Por cierto para descargar, visiten megahd.es


----------



## LCIRPM (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las solares vienen todas despelotadas alcistas.
> 
> Están muy peligrosas porque si el SP se pusiera bajando el 2% ............. éstas lo mismo se ponen el -20% habida cuenta que hay muchos millones de plusvalías.
> .





Pues dan unas ganaaaaaas de volver a entrar :´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 May 2013)

yo esto lo veo que vuelve al verde.....


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

Pepon le oiga langaro.... Si baja más empiezo a comer tochos en forma de san


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pepon le oiga langaro.... Si baja más empiezo a comer tochos en forma de san



yo en forma de FCC, e.on, bme y dentro de poco también las San jeje


----------



## HisHoliness (20 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> yo en forma de FCC, e.on, bme y dentro de poco también las San jeje



Las putas Eonas me estan jodiendo bien.


----------



## Krim (20 May 2013)

Pues yo me animo a volver al banquito azul hoygan...


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

Que tarde mas roja y tal 

Buenas

Mode Surprise OFF!!! ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> invoco al cómite friki·ibex35 para saber nombre de peli (y correspodiente torrent)
> 
> me he quedado :8: + :: con el gif
> 
> estos días ando liado aprendiendo sobre hockey para poder estar al nivel de las conversaciones del hilo



Ice hockey man, el patines e hierba es de sarasas....



FranR dijo:


> Que tarde mas roja y tal
> 
> Buenas
> 
> Mode Surprise OFF!!! ::



Nos han fockeado los suecos..... Son buenos los jodidos, muchisímo más agresivos en defensa que el resto por lo que he estado viendo.

Next freak-sport?


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ice hockey man, el patines e hierba es de sarasas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que aplaudirles, grandísimo campeonato. Esto es como Rugbi, te puedes fostiar en el campo, pero es la esencia de este deporte de choque y luego tan amigos. Esto no es deporte de mariquitas como el furbo.

Por cierto, tenia pedida una camiseta para vivir el 6 naciones y me llega ahora. Ya para el año que viene :XX::XX:


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ice hockey man, el patines e hierba es de sarasas....



Te corrijo, el de hierba es de pijos, se de lo que te hablo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Te corrijo, el de hierba es de pijos, se de lo que te hablo.



Okais, pijos de nombre, de apellido sarasas


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Te corrijo, el de hierba es de pijos, se de lo que te hablo.



Cierto, a uno de hierba lo metes con uno de hielo, y en el primer block contra el lateral se le cae el caballo del polo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

MV espera gap a baja para mañana , de no haber gap sera peor para los alcistas :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

Hoygan y la bolsa, de momento relax.

Parece que cumple el guión y ha dado opción de cubrirse rebotando.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ice hockey man, el patines e hierba es de sarasas....




Ma un gelatto, eh ?


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV espera gap a baja para mañana , de no haber gap sera peor para los alcistas :fiufiu:



Jato cuando te inclinarás ante la sabiduria ratuna?


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

El Jato está jodiendo la marrana. Como siga corto, el SP a las nubes.


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

Esperemos al cierre europeo. Usa cerrara en maximos de nuevo y mañana martes, ya saben lo que hay.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

el ibex es bajista de cojones , ya estan vendiendo ibex y comprando dax , al loro :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Jato está jodiendo la marrana. Como siga corto, el SP a las nubes.



Seria lo suyo...sobre todo si el churribex acompaña.

Jato mantén cortos con dos cohones


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

Vamos al ataque, miserias power!


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 8450(f).



Marchamo de buena operación. Congratulations!


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex es bajista de cojones , ya estan vendiendo ibex y comprando dax , al loro :fiufiu:




Ya, Gatencio... si comprar, claro que lo están comprando.

Pero dígame, ¿ a que no adivina quienes lo están vendiendo ? ::


Y ahora, siga con lo suyo, Ud. tranquilo


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 8.464 8.452
> 
> y peponazo final



Lo digo por esto.

Respuesta a pregunta de Pepitoria el viernes a las 17 hours

Y nivel esperado puesto en blog el 16 de mayo.

A ver si tenemos algo de suerte.

Gato 
CORTO CORTO




Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya, Gatencio... si comprar, claro que lo están comprando.
> 
> Pero dígame, ¿ a que no adivina quienes lo están vendiendo ? ::
> 
> ...



MV va tranquilo , protegido por la jran bajista :rolleye:

quienes venden , ¿ acaso los lerdoncios ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Sugerencia, FranR: 

coja su foto del gato psicodélico, la que acompaña este post suyo. Ahora pone Ud. el cursor del ratón encima de la franja amarilla que dice "click aquí para ampliar".

Pulsa el botón izquierdo del ratón repetidas veces, tan rápido como pueda Ud. y observe la imagen cambiante fijamente....

Uooooooo !!! A que es mejor que el carajillo de Caballero a las 9:00am ?? ::::



FranR dijo:


> Lo digo por esto.
> 
> Respuesta a pregunta de Pepitoria el viernes a las 17 hours
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

Buena imagen para gastarle una putada a un epiléptico, pardiez.

Luego, FranR, contemplas ya el tirón final hasta los 9k?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted no se levanta a las 9:00 desde que quitaron los dibujos de oliver y benji por la mañana..... :bla: :bla:


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Buena imagen para gastarle una putada a un epiléptico, pardiez.
> 
> Luego, FranR, contemplas ya el tirón final hasta los 9k?



A ver si esta es la buena caballero!!!

De momento rebote, aún no muy amplio desde el punto elegido.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va tranquilo , protegido por la jran bajista :rolleye:
> 
> quienes venden , ¿ acaso los lerdoncios ? ienso:




A veces me sorprende con su clarividencia felina....

No sé, juzgue Ud.... en 3 minutos desde el anterior post, hemos perdido 10 puntos en el Daxie. No sé si esto le sugiere algo a Ud. .... a mí, al menos, me sugiere que algo huele a gatencio rancio aquí, y no es su cola espeluchada - esta vez - .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

Jato dime el objetivo con precisión milimetrica.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted no se levanta a las 9:00 desde que quitaron los dibujos de oliver y benji por la mañana..... :bla: :bla:



Ud. me disculpará, pero no extrapole sus vicios a terceras personas, que nosotros nada tenemos que ver con las costumbres de Ud. ::


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

Estaremos atentos a las noticias esta semana a ver que sale que justifique la subida. Algundecretazo caera y todos felices seran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. me disculpará, pero no extrapole sus vicios a terceras personas, que nosotros nada tenemos que ver con las costumbres de Ud. ::



¿A cuál de vuesas mercedes me dirijo actualmente? ::


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

Janus el VIX repitiendo la historia reciente, hay pasta ahi dentro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

Para subidas americanas tenemos que esperar a mañana.

Don no trabaja, bebe y mientras le llenan la copa hace como que investiga.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿A cuál de vuesas mercedes me dirijo actualmente? ::



::::

Cómprese una distribución lognormal y aráñese con ella, si fuera Ud. tan amable


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Cómprese una distribución lognormal y aráñese con ella, si fuera Ud. tan amable











:ouch::ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2013)

Le tienen que meter papel hasta arder al SP o nos vamos un rato al guano...


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)




----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Este momento es importante en el DAX. Se juega un nuevo tirón al alza, que de consumarse debería ponernos en el 8K5 anunciado la semana pasada. 

En contra, que ahora mismo va por el cuarto intento de activación, y todavía no lo consigue. Además hay buy exhaustion, lo cual pone en serio peligro este tramo.

Si termina fallando, otra visita al 8K4 es "mandatory". Y luego, la zona del 837x es el sitio donde habrá pelea seria.


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

Disimule que ya le dao.


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

Comienza el show, el dax engorilado por los 8500 y usa al verde. Viene una media hora interesante.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


>



..............................

:|

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:10 ----------

PODEMOS.
S&P 500 heading to 1,900 this year
S&P at 2,000 by 2015: Strategist


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Si no conoces dickcream.com es que no eres lo suficientemente experto.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ..............................
> 
> :|
> 
> ...


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

el sp arde, hachazo al vix y parriba. Todos los dias son martes.


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

Fran, ¿niveles con datos intradía no saca? ¿Los saca siempre con los datos de días anteriores?


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no conoces dickcream.com es que no eres lo suficientemente experto.



Aquí nos sobra con el big dick team, capitaneado por el Pirata y sus 30 cm.

Para que acudir a fuentes externas, si aquí mismo te hacen lo mismo y mas barato.::

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:15 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Fran, ¿niveles con datos intradía no saca? ¿Los saca siempre con los datos de días anteriores?



Entre otras cosas
Hoy no los he puesto por dos motivos.

Ya se dijo que veríamos los 45x y para despistar a los cazaalgoritmos, que aunque quieran no lo van a conseguir hasta que le roben los rotring a mi sobrino.


----------



## JohnSilver (20 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Te corrijo, el de hierba es de pijos, se de lo que te hablo.



Te creía seguidor del Club Egara... Serás del Matadepera?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

He dejado lo mejor para el final. Le falla un poco el taimin y unos puntos arriba abajo, pero es SALVAJEMENTE ALCISTA, si bueno se comio unas minusvalías latentes de 20% para estar ahora un 11% en plusvalías.

Ibex 35: alcanzará los 10,000 puntos en 3 meses



> Los que me leen saben que, aunque llevo alcista en renta variable de países occidentales desde agosto-septiembre de 2011, me fijé especialmente en el caso del Ibex 35 y emití una opinión "salvajemente alcista" a lo largo del mes de abril de 2012.



Tiene cara de saber lo que dice, PODEMOS.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Solares up!

Vaya peligro tienen pero que les quiten lo suyo. No hay cojones.


----------



## Algas (20 May 2013)

Puto SP500... ¿¿hasta cuándo seguirá subiendo?? lo de la corrección ya suena a la espera del mesías judío ::


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> He dejado lo mejor para el final. Le falla un poco el taimin y unos puntos arriba abajo, pero es SALVAJEMENTE ALCISTA, si bueno se comio unas minusvalías latentes de 20% para estar ahora un 11% en plusvalías.
> 
> Ibex 35: alcanzará los 10,000 puntos en 3 meses
> 
> ...




Este lo pasamos a la lista de los que perdieron la porra. Ya han pasado los tres meses 


Pero bienvenido sea al mundo pepón.....


----------



## Abner (20 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí nos sobra con el big dick team, capitaneado por el Pirata y sus 30 cm.
> 
> Para que acudir a fuentes externas, si aquí mismo te hacen lo mismo y mas barato.::
> 
> ...



Yo llevaba el 8470. Me he quedado a 20 puntos. Jo, cómo lo haces..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Puto SP500... ¿¿hasta cuándo seguirá subiendo?? lo de la corrección ya suena a la espera del mesías judío ::



A poco que repunten los beneficios, que tal los 2500 puntos¿?


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2013)

Ufffff PRISA 0.18 ...


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A poco que repunten los beneficios, que tal los 2500 puntos¿?



A poco que quieran querer lo llevan donde quieran. Aqui no tenemos ni guarra de las intenciones, visto lo impreso lo llevaran siempre arriba y el pueblo en el puro infierno, pero eso ya no importa...

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:32 ----------

Con europa cerrada ya solo queda subir hasta las 22:00. Ya esta hecho el resumen de la tarde.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Ya que se ha cumplido el objetivo del trade, pongo la sesion de hoy del FDAX:







Los footprints han sido todos falsos, y la tendencia dominante ha sido la de la sesion del viernes. Todas los footprints estan heredados de aquella sesion, por lo que la teoria pollastrica de la compartimentacion por dias se cae por los suelos. La caida hasta la zona de negociacion del 8400 ha sido con bastante pendiente, con mucha debilidad en las posiciones largas. Lo normal es que el grafo se desarrolle en los cuadrantes impares, pero la sesion de hoy se ha dibujado casi enteramente, hasta ahora, en el IV cuadrante.

No se que oculta el Flanele, porque yo se que todo eso de los niveles, puntos de negociacion, puntos de silleria, o equilibrios de Lyapunov, que calcula el son todos un bulo, y se los chivan en algun oscuro despacho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

Hay que unirlo por su SALVAJEMENTE ALCISTA.

Veamos que sale en google con esas palabras.


---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:36 ----------

Sargento


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ya que se ha cumplido el objetivo del trade, pongo la sesion de hoy del FDAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto se dan en un cuarto oscuro!!! Pregunte por alguno y entre, verán como le dicen los niveles.


No se preocupe algún día le diré como se usan, en un cursillo gratuito en la Casa de Campo y Alameda de Hércules un mes después.

11 de la noche, no se preocupe si tardamos en llegar, compañía no le hará falta.


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ufffff PRISA 0.18 ...



Pues gracias a Janus que me ha acojonado un poco y entre que tenia que dejar desatendido el ordenador he quitado la orden a 0,195 cómo he comentado antes..

Janus le debo un gin tonic más ración de bellota en aspeno


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Me alegra que confiese su powerpointismo recalcitrante, muy bien. Para recoger el conocimiento, ya dispongo de mis propios mecanismos de inteligencia.



FranR dijo:


> Cierto se dan en un cuarto oscuro!!! Pregunte por alguno y entre, verán como le dicen los niveles.
> 
> 
> No se preocupe algún día le diré como se usan, en un cursillo gratuito en la Casa de Campo y Alameda de Hércules un mes después.
> ...


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ufffff PRISA 0.18 ...



Pues es una magnífica noticia porque es necesario que se mueva para que de pistas. O la cotización se hunde o están preparando la noticia noticiosa noticiable que lo dispare. Al radar y a estar atentos por si hubiera que hacer un all-in.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:44 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Pues gracias a Janus que me ha acojonado un poco y entre que tenia que dejar desatendido el ordenador he quitado la orden a 0,195 cómo he comentado antes..
> 
> Janus le debo un gin tonic más ración de bellota en aspeno



Estás tardando!!!!

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:45 ----------

Hoy en los valores usanos están haciendo el bruto como en mucho tiempo se había visto. A estas horas yo ya no me juego ni un chavo en el lado long.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:46 ----------

El VIX está muy verde, ojo.


----------



## FranR (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me alegra que confiese su powerpointismo recalcitrante, muy bien. Para recoger el conocimiento, ya dispongo de mis propios mecanismos de inteligencia.



Pues nada si le funcionan, a ganar pasta!!! ::

Y si, uso el powerpoint desde que se visualizaba con esto....


----------



## inversobres (20 May 2013)

1670 follados. Otra mas, venga los 1700 estan ahi y se fulminan las previsiones del hilo.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 17:49 ----------

Solo añadir un  de 2m x 2m.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Las bolsas celebrando que Mou se va del Madrid para entrenar a un equipo de verdad. Lo que hay que ver.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2013)

esta vez los usanos se han tomado rápido el colacao y el bocata......


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

Tengo algunos "problemas" con este último tramo alcista (8K4- 845x ). Yo soy el primero al que le gustaría que fuera válido, porque eso habilitaría el objetivo de 8K5 proyectado la semana pasada. 

Pero varias cosas no cuadran aquí, la verdad.


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las bolsas celebrando que Mou se va del Madrid para entrenar a un equipo de verdad. Lo que hay que ver.



Déjelo ir, que lleve tanto descanso como paz deja.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> esta vez los usanos se han tomado rápido el colacao y el bocata......



Estaros tranquilos porque se va a ganar bastante pasta en el lado corto. Subirá en vertical pero también lo hará. Se han pulido los máximos históricos hace más de 100 pipos y sin descansar ni a por agua. Y eso que venían de subir como bestias sin parar también.

Una corrección del 10% tiene que ser normal. Los 1600 se van a ver seguro nuevamente.

Estén tranquilos y aprovechen las oportunidades que surja. Ojos antes que cerebro así que vayan desterrando la fe infinita en que todos los días va a subir y jamás bajará nada.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

I concur. 

Coincido con Ud. .... el siemprepeponismo ad eternum, sí porque sí, porque "así lo hacen todos los días desde hace X días", está empezando a ser una estrategia _tela_ de peligrosa.




Janus dijo:


> Estaros tranquilos porque se va a ganar bastante pasta en el lado corto. Subirá en vertical pero también lo hará. Se han pulido los máximos históricos hace más de 100 pipos y sin descansar ni a por agua. Y eso que venían de subir como bestias sin parar también.
> 
> Una corrección del 10% tiene que ser normal. Los 1600 se van a ver seguro nuevamente.
> 
> Estén tranquilos y aprovechen las oportunidades que surja. Ojos antes que cerebro así que vayan desterrando la fe infinita en que todos los días va a subir y jamás bajará nada.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo algunos "problemas" con este último tramo alcista (8K4- 845x ). Yo soy el primero al que le gustaría que fuera válido, porque eso habilitaría el objetivo de 8K5 proyectado la semana pasada.
> 
> Pero varias cosas no cuadran aquí, la verdad.



Maestro, poco se te va a poder enseñar ya a estas alturas. Simplemente invitarte a que en algún momento puedas ver un velón rojo intenso en timeframe de horas en el SP.

Cuando lo veas, nos posteamos un rato para que la autoestima del jatripó se venga en verde porque la verdad en bolsa es muy desafortunada además de un cabronazo picha floja que no ha querido atender a las peticiones de los foreros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 May 2013)

Mr chinese.... hacendated i found myself con sus operaciones daimlereras.. :aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las bolsas celebrando que Mou se va del Madrid para entrenar a un equipo de verdad. Lo que hay que ver.



que puedes comentar del Madrid ¿en serio crees que Mou tiene la culpa?

manda más la Carbonero que él


----------



## paulistano (20 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que puedes comentar del Madrid ¿en serio crees que Mou tiene la culpa?
> 
> manda más la Carbonero que él



Que por rencillas personales siente a pepe y ponga a albiol jugando se un título..... Algo tiene de culpa.... Imho


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 May 2013)

a cierta altura del partido, los indicadores solo son eso, indicadores, y se pueden pasar en sobrecompra el tiempo que haga falta, o mas bien dicho, mientras se compre mas que se venda. (no hace falta decir nada mas)

Aunque alguna corrección seria de agradecer antes de que se vean los 1700 en el SP ::

al loro con lo que pase esta semana.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Tiene pinta de seguir subiendo, porque el tramo de bajada tiene menos pendiente que el de subida.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Las bolsas celebrando que Mou se va del Madrid para entrenar a un equipo de verdad. Lo que hay que ver.



¿se va al sol?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tiene pinta de seguir subiendo, porque el tramo de bajada tiene menos pendiente que el de subida.



mucho excel, pero ni idea de como insertar un gráfico, ni siquiera el link.


----------



## Venganza (20 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que por rencillas personales siente a pepe y ponga a albiol jugando se un título..... Algo tiene de culpa.... Imho



*Modo futbolero on*

Su principal error no fue ese , pepe ha perdido mucho , el error fue en el partido de liga antes de la final dejar a pepe en la grada y obligar a varane a jugar de titular de lateral... 

Al final Varane el jugador mas en forma que tiene el Madrid se lesiona , el año que viene espero que pepe se vaya tambien , se puede estar desacuerdo con el entrenador pero los trapos sucios se lavan en casa , pepe es un bocazas y por su bocaza perdimos la final , con varane , ramos y arbeloa desde el comienzo el Madrid no hunbiera encajado ningun gol.

*Modo futbolero off*

*Moda bolsa on*

Menos mal que cerre los cortos ayer , ha subido 15 puntos desde entonces , esto es un puto cachondeo.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Si no lo sabes ver, es problema tuyo, no me cuentes milongas.



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> mucho excel, pero ni idea de como insertar un gráfico, ni siquiera el link.


----------



## amago45 (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues es una magnífica noticia porque es necesario que se mueva para que de pistas. O la cotización se hunde o están preparando la noticia noticiosa noticiable que lo dispare. Al radar y a estar atentos por si hubiera que hacer un all-in.
> 
> Hoy son Morgan Stanley y Credit Suisse los que han salido de la acción (1.4m acciones y 0.7m respect). No son muchas acciones relativamente (Prisa tiene 670m en el mercado), pero como dice Janus, son señales ehhh
> 
> En cambio Benito y Monjardín han entrado como unos campeones !!! ;-)


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

Este se ve de puta madre.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2013)

Y el jato corto con tres cojones, ¿no?...se ha comido toda la peponada

Al cierre se habrá puesto largo...jur jur


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si no lo sabes ver, es problema tuyo, no me cuentes milongas.



El truco _pa_ verlo, ¿te lo cuentan cuando te haces masón, o hay que estudiar un máster para deducirlo?

pd: panda de golfos, ya se porque están todos viciados al GoT. Menudos felpudos hay en las entradas a esas cuevas. 
Me voy a ver el de ayer.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo algunos "problemas" con este último tramo alcista (8K4- 845x ). Yo soy el primero al que le gustaría que fuera válido, porque eso habilitaría el objetivo de 8K5 proyectado la semana pasada.
> 
> Pero varias cosas no cuadran aquí, la verdad.





Y 15 minutos después, -20 puntos (y eso que el contado está cerrado).

Este truco se llama "gánate la vida con la bolsa en vez de postear tontunás", y me lo enseñó FranR en un cuarto oscuro. Pero no confesaré quién de los dos estaba arriba, y quién abajo :XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 May 2013)

18 puntos abajo con -800 contratos, una bajada con poca traccion:







---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 18:51 ----------

Con que dejes de hacer el puto vago en el trabajo es suficiente, ya que es evidente que estas navegando detras de un firewall con control parental.



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> El truco _pa_ verlo, ¿te lo cuentan cuando te haces masón, o hay que estudiar un máster para deducirlo?
> 
> pd: panda de golfos, ya se porque están todos viciados al GoT. Menudos felpudos hay en las entradas a esas cuevas.
> Me voy a ver el de ayer.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr chinese.... hacendated i found myself con sus operaciones daimlereras.. :aplauso:



Hamijo las solte por another chivatazo de piopazo con mayor riguard. 

Hablando en serio merito ninguno en el dax y sus componentes, bueno si rodearme de gente que sabe mucho mas que yo, por eso estoy en este hilo. 

Mr.P porque no quiere subir, porque¿?, tocando con los dedos los 9miles, un empujoncito mas y nos vamos de vacaciones contentos y felices.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 19:17 ----------

Miro el calendario y mañana es martes, MARTES. Voy a ver cuanto dinero compran mañana.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 19:25 ----------

El cambio fue por VW DON por cierto.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2013)

Buf...que chungo el futuro del DAX

mañana va a ser un día lleno de sustos

joer, lleva desde la seis dando extremas unciones a los largos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Jato!!!! Llego del gym y de tomar un café con los amigos y me encuentro los largos del mini ibex cerrados con +50 pipos y el corto del S&P en 1670 dando buena platita.
Te mandaré un whiskas ::


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2013)

JohnSilver dijo:


> Te creía seguidor del Club Egara... Serás del Matadepera?



no gasto de eso, yo soy más bien de los bajos fondos . Pero los hijos de mi jefe, como díos manda. No hay industrial que se precie de serlo en esta mi ciudad, cuyos vástagos no sean jugadores de unos de los dos piji-clubs que tenemos, Egara y At. Terrassa.:...eso sí, en estos casos se juega por decreto, ya seas muy bueno o un auténtico patata. Aunque no es muy diferente de la vida real, vean a ese que llaman periodista Nico Abad el'enchufao', de vergüenza ajena lo de las motos en la 5.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 May 2013)

EL S&P nunca baja. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mr.P porque no quiere subir, porque¿?, tocando con los dedos los 9miles, un empujoncito mas y nos vamos de vacaciones contentos y felices.





Sssshhhhh.... calle y disimule. No puedo explicarle por qué no subimos, al menos no hasta que se libre Ud. de los dos servicios de inteligencia nacionales, y los tres extranjeros, que le están siguiendo en estos momentos ::

Ya le advertimos de que al HVEI35 viniera sólo, sin "compañía".


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Be careful porque hay muchas subidas de hoy sin volumen y son muchos chicharros de los que se suman a última hora.

No es bueno que a la vez suban los índices, la volatilidad, los metales (con vuelta importante incluida), las solares, las usanas relacionadas con energía, las empresas metaleras, las carboneras .... Todo junto no debe salvo que sea un marica el último. Estas historias, y más con el track que se lleva, suelen acabar en "maricones" todos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 20:48 ----------

Novavax está a punto de dar una señal de entrada muy importante. El risk/reward es muy favorable salvo gap de apertura.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 20:50 ----------

En 10 minutos el SP volverá a mostrar sus uñas y veremos si como suele hacer .... tirar hacia arriba al final de la sesión de trading. De momento, el VIX subiendo un 4% largo.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 20:58 ----------

Va a empezar la fiesta. Si el SP se va a arriba como lleva muchos días haciendo, los bear van a quedar muy jodidos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 21:00 ----------

Primer tick y segundo tick al alza. Pescado vendido parece.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 21:01 ----------

Otro tick más hacia arriba. Ya sobre dos pipos y no hemos cerrado más de un minuto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Badaloní expatriat a Terrassa approves this post 



egarenc dijo:


> no gasto de eso, yo soy más bien de los bajos fondos . Pero los hijos de mi jefe, como díos manda. No hay industrial que se precie de serlo en esta mi ciudad, cuyos vástagos no sean jugadores de unos de los dos piji-clubs que tenemos, Egara y At. Terrassa.:...eso sí, en estos casos se juega por decreto, ya seas muy bueno o un auténtico patata. Aunque no es muy diferente de la vida real, vean a ese que llaman periodista Nico Abad el'enchufao', de vergüenza ajena lo de las motos en la 5.


----------



## juanfer (20 May 2013)

Janus como afectaran a las gamesas su ERE. Creo que tienen problemas.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus como afectaran a las gamesas su ERE. Creo que tienen problemas.



Están limpiando y eso se terminará reflejando en la cuenta de resultados. De ahí vendrán los múltiplos sobre ebitda y las nuevas valoraciones. Esto funciona así.


----------



## juanfer (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Están limpiando y eso se terminará reflejando en la cuenta de resultados. De ahí vendrán los múltiplos sobre ebitda y las nuevas valoraciones. Esto funciona así.



Lo que pasa después de un ERE es la renovación o la quiebra.


----------



## Jose (20 May 2013)

Gamesa anuncia su plan de despedir a 394 trabajadores

MADRID, 20 MAY .- Gamesa acaba de comunicar a la CNMV que inicia un procedimiento de despido colectivo de carácter definitivo que afecta a un total de 394 trabajadores. En concreto, el procedimiento afectará a la totalidad de la plantilla de las plantas de *Albacete (243 trabajadores) *
y *Tudela (71 trabajadores)* y a 
*80 trabajadores* de la planta de *Somozas*.

El presidente ejecutivo del grupo, Ignacio Martín San Vicente, ha explicado que la decisión “responde a causas objetivas de carácter productivo, organizativas y técnicas, estando previsto que en fechas próximas se inicie el periodo de consultas legalmente establecido con los representantes de los trabajadores en el que se planteará, entre otras cuestiones, un proceso de recolocación de los trabajadores afectados a la planta de producción de palas de Aoiz (Navarra).


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

Como Cenicienta, cerraré el corto antes de las 10, SL en 66.


----------



## ponzi (20 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa después de un ERE es la renovación o la quiebra.



Un ERE es una forma de despedir barato y con el visto de los sindicatos y el gobierno.En el caso de Gamesa es una forma de ahorrar dinero e incrementar margenes, triste pero es asi

ERE


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Bueno, para lo que se venía acostumbrando .... el SP ha sorprendido un poquito. A ver si baja de una puta vez al menos hasta 1411.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 22:03 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa después de un ERE es la renovación o la quiebra.



Bueno, cuando vendamos a 14 ya lo hablaremos.
El ERE es porque huyen de España. Van a construirlo todo fuera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Un ERE es una forma de despedir barato y con el visto de los sindicatos y el gobierno.En el caso de Gamesa es una forma de ahorrar dinero e incrementar margenes, triste pero es asi
> 
> ERE



Primero tienen que negociar con los sindicatos o arriesgarse a que un juez de lo social les tumbe el ERE, y créeme, están en pie de guerra contra las empresas que utilizan los ERE como una forma barata de despido cuando la viabilidad de la empresa no está en cuestión.


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Badaloní expatriat a Terrassa approves this post



R3V3, mi media costilla es otra expat badalonina de gorg, ha perdido la playa pero ha ganado en tranquilidad en los desplazamientos al trabajo ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> R3V3, mi media costilla es otra expat badalonina de gorg, ha perdido la playa pero ha ganado en tranquilidad en los desplazamientos al trabajo ienso:



Para mi, que tengo todas mis amistades y familia en Barna es un puto drama. Me siento como si estuviese en Andorra :: Además tengo que ir a currar a Teià cada día :: Suerte que con el paro que hay la C58 tiene menos de la mitad de tráfico de hace cuatro años y aprovecho el rato de coche para oir los podcast de colectivo burbuja


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Para mi, que tengo todas mis amistades y familia en Barna es un puto drama. Me siento como si estuviese en Andorra :: Además tengo que ir a currar a Teià cada día :: Suerte que con el paro que hay la C58 tiene menos de la mitad de tráfico de hace cuatro años y aprovecho el rato de coche para oir los podcast de colectivo burbuja



es mas fácil para los que hemos nacido en este pueblo, a mi no se me pierde nada en Barna. Mucha gente que conozco y que ha hecho el mismo recorrido que tú, cuenta lo mismo. Mi mujer también me ralla a veces cuando se pone melancólica. Curro cerca del Carrefour y veo que los embotellamientos se siguen produciendo en la C58

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 22:31 ----------

lástima no haber pillado algunas Alstom, sin entender mucho creo que pueden tener recorrido


----------



## LCIRPM (20 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus como afectaran a las gamesas su ERE. Creo que tienen problemas.



Tristemente para los trabajadores, los mercaosh suelen valorar "las reducciones de costes" de las empresas.

Janus ¿Sigues dentro? ¿Hasta 14? Halaaaa, largoplacista.


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se han creado las condiciones para un desplome de mercados? o ya no queda allí más que manos fuertes y gacelas cortas?



Trata de oler el ambiente, está más que claro.


----------



## egarenc (20 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Tristemente para los trabajadores, los mercaosh suelen valorar "las reducciones de costes" de las empresas.
> 
> Janus ¿Sigues dentro? ¿Hasta 14? Halaaaa, largoplacista.



su conocimiento y paciencia es digna de admiración


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Tristemente para los trabajadores, los mercaosh suelen valorar "las reducciones de costes" de las empresas.
> 
> Janus ¿Sigues dentro? ¿Hasta 14? Halaaaa, largoplacista.



Desde 1,08 y esperando más de un órden de magnitud de reward en base 1


----------



## juanfer (20 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como Cenicienta, cerraré el corto antes de las 10, SL en 66.



Ig ha subido el interés hace 2 meses, para operaciones de más de 3 días es preferible el futuro.


----------



## juanfer (20 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Tristemente para los trabajadores, los mercaosh suelen valorar "las reducciones de costes" de las empresas.
> 
> Janus ¿Sigues dentro? ¿Hasta 14? Halaaaa, largoplacista.



En este país un trabajador es considerado un pasivo en lugar de un activo.


----------



## LCIRPM (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde 1,08 y esperando más de un órden de magnitud de reward en base 1



Yo conozco a uno que hizo el viaje de ida y ahora está también en el de vuelta. Debería haber promediado (O seguir en las solares) :´(
Ahora, a esperar con la caña 

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 22:48 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> En este país un trabajador es considerado un pasivo en lugar de un activo.



Eso me dijo mi primer jefe: ¿Y usted sabe de contabilidad? Pues busquesé en el balance, usted aparece en los gastos, y me dejó ::


----------



## juanfer (20 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Eso me dijo mi primer jefe: ¿Y usted sabe de contabilidad? Pues busquesé en el balance, usted aparece en los gastos, y me dejó ::




Por eso este es un país de mediocres, ahora de chusma. Quien se precie un futuro ya sabe el camino.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ig ha subido el interés hace 2 meses, para operaciones de más de 3 días es preferible el futuro.



Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta. Operar con ellos es caro en general.

---------- Post added 20-may-2013 at 23:26 ----------

¿Qué opináis de la fuerte subida del oro de hoy? 
El USD/JPY parece estar haciendo un techo redondeado.
La sobrecompra del S&P continúa.

Es bastante probable que veamos la gran vela roja que vaticina Janus. Pandoro's rage.


----------



## ddddd (20 May 2013)

Buenas noches.

¿Momento del carbón?


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> ¿Momento del carbón?



Aguanten en sus posiciones. Hay que esperar.


----------



## ddddd (20 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aguanten en sus posiciones. Hay que esperar.



Ya estoy dentro desde hace un tiempo en ANR ::


----------



## Janus (20 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Ya estoy dentro desde hace un tiempo en ANR ::



Pues aguanta, y sobre todo fija el stop en los mínimos de hace dos velas. Si le da por subir, no te calientes y vendas rápido. Deberías aguantar y vender solo por técnico.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 May 2013)

Yo creo que nos acercamos a un escenario de hiperinflación mundial con todo lo que ello supone.


----------



## atman (21 May 2013)

Lo dicho: 

Gdot @18,50
Bbuy @26,61
Brrick @18,60 (tentado a deshacer yaperoyaya)

Taser con el pie cambiado, de momento a la espera. Mueller, se pone fea, creo que va a ir siendo horas de recoger la cosecha, ahora que da pa presumir un poco... Theravance... igual da otra oportunidad...

Ya que estamos, mañana en el SP nuevos máximos y comenzamos la vuelta para dejar la semana en un doji. : Ale...


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

El putibex sigue marraneando por ahí arriba sin atreverse a romper al alza.

Las manos fuertes lo manejan a su antojo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2013)

según el jato hoy gap a la baja o comienza subiendo, según él, para los bajistas mejor comenzar subiendo...


----------



## wetpiñata (21 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> según el jato hoy gap a la baja o comienza subiendo, según él, para los bajistas mejor comenzar subiendo...



-0,01% ... juas... la única opción contraria posible

Edit: parece que quieren subir sin dejar gap


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

Buenos días, 

Pues que suba, que suba....


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

Menuda sopresa de velita...

jur jur


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas y ejpertitos ( gacelillas que creen no serlo ) 

podian elegir el mal menor , un gap a la baja en esta zona , pero han elegido el mal mayor , sera mejor que solteis to el papel , no sabeis lo que os espera alcistas :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (21 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menuda sopresa de velita...
> 
> jur jur



Para quedarse atravesado el Weetabix en la garganta...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

MV maneja unas lineas muy buenas y ellas le dicen que es hora de volver a los jrandes movimientos 

las CHORRADAS de MV indican la presencia de un probable triangulo que rompera para finales de 2013 principios de 2014 :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV maneja unas lineas muy buenas y ellas le dicen que es hora de volver a los jrandes movimientos
> 
> las CHORRADAS de MV indican la presencia de un probable triangulo que rompera para finales de 2013 principios de 2014 :fiufiu:



O de cómo escribir 4 líneas y no decir nada8:

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 09:56 ----------

orden compra de buen paquete a 3,12 en gamesa...se me compra sólo la mitad....rebota a 3,13.....a ver qué pasa.

stop ajustadísimo que no estamos para bromas


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ...orden compra de buen paquete a 3,12 en gamesa...se me compra sólo la mitad....rebota a 3,13.....a ver qué pasa.
> 
> stop ajustadísimo que no estamos para bromas



¿Pero las quiere para un mete-saca rapidito o algo más serio? Porque diría que aún corregiran.


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

Veo que se estan posicionando en gamesa aprovechando la noticia que todos conocemos. Creo que no merece opinion dicha operacion ya que, por mucho que digan que los currelas son pasivo, son personas que necesitan techo y comida.

En este mundo ya no queda moralidad ninguna.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2013)

Be careful, si pierde los 3 se va a dar un buen paseo.


----------



## juanfer (21 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Veo que se estan posicionando en gamesa aprovechando la noticia que todos conocemos. Creo que no merece opinion dicha operacion ya que, por mucho que digan que los currelas son pasivo, son personas que necesitan techo y comida.
> 
> En este mundo ya no queda moralidad ninguna.



Yo sigo pensando que el factor humano en una empresa es su *principal activo*, si se hace un ERE te estas deshaciendo de ese activo, y para mi vale menos la empresa, ha pasado en innumerables ocasiones pero en otras no.

Recordemos que una industria es una escuela, si quitas a los "maestros", la industria muera aunque este robotizada al 100%.

Pero pueden hacerse más competitivos con menos costes y supongo que se deslocalizaran como dice Janus.

No se hay que esperar a ver como evoluciona, para entrar siempre estamos a tiempo.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que el factor humano en una empresa es su *principal activo*, si se hace un ERE te estas deshaciendo de ese activo, y para mi vale menos la empresa, ha pasado en innumerables ocasiones pero en otras no.
> 
> Recordemos que una industria es una escuela, si quitas a los "maestros", la industria muera aunque este robotizada al 100%.
> 
> ...



Cierto es.

Cuando tienes sobrecapacidad no queda otra quw ajustar la estructura de costes y ahí los salarios se suelen llevar la parte más grande.

Reajustar la capacidad productiva se vuelve imprescindible. Es una oportunidad de oro para premiar el talento y el buen desempeño quedándote con los mejores en cada área.

El buen empresaurio español no sabe de estos temas: su driver es exclusivamente el coste y la antiguedad así que el talento más joven no tiene más remedio que largarse a producir fuera de españa para poder llevar una vida digna.


----------



## juanfer (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cierto es.
> 
> Cuando tienes sobrecapacidad no queda otra quw ajustar la estructura de costes y ahí los salarios se suelen llevar la parte más grande.
> 
> ...



Pero es que además no es a nivel de emprasaurio, es a nivel estatal, aquí se desindustrializo el país entero, dando paguitas a los "maestros" del tinglado industrial para que se fuera de inserso, siendo la 8ª pontencia industrial del mundo y nos hemos convertido en un pais de servicios sin que nadie del país los va a poder pagar esos servicios.


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2013)

Mis CAF a 314,6 y mis Gamesas a 3,146.

Es una chorrada, pero me apetece compartirlo y la gente de mi trabajo me pondría aún peor cara que vosotros.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Pero las quiere para un mete-saca rapidito o algo más serio? Porque diría que aún corregiran.



LO de corregir hay que verlo....

Eso pensaba en 2,64 y a punto estuve de vender.....

Lo mismo pensaba en 2,92 y vendí.

Pensando en la corrección....que no ha llegado.

Pero en contestación a tu pregunta sí, es un mete sacao


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero es que además no es a nivel de emprasaurio, es a nivel estatal, aquí se industrializo el país entero, dando paguitas a los "maestros" del tinglado industrial para que se fuera de inserso, siendo la 8ª pontencia industrial del mundo y nos hemos convertido en un pais de servicios sin que nadie del país los va a poder pagar esos servicios.



El español no piensa en el mañana teniendo el día de hoy 8:

La estructura del país está destruida y la losa de la deuda reducirá el crecimiento y expandirá primero el "bajo coste" y luego la miseria durante lustros.

Las familias tienen la parte de los ingresos en claro declive (ya verás a partir del 8 de Julio con el tema de los convenios ...... los intocables de alto salario por alta antiguedad, y que son los que tienen buenas cipotecas y gustos wannabe, van a sentir el frío sudor en la espalda). La parte de las deudas sólo puede subir al estar indexadas a tipo variable y ser de largo plazo.

El país está muerto y basta con tener un poco de perspectiva y no mirar el día a día. Se salvarán pocos :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (21 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mis CAF a 314,6 y mis Gamesas a 3,146.
> 
> Es una chorrada, pero me apetece compartirlo y la gente de mi trabajo me pondría aún peor cara que vosotros.



Defectuoso. Lo suyo es estar a 3,1416 .


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Desde las 10:26 hay footprint de caida y no parece falso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mis CAF a 314,6 y mis Gamesas a 3,146.
> 
> Es una chorrada, pero me apetece compartirlo y la gente de mi trabajo me pondría aún peor cara que vosotros.



Molaría más un 3.1415, pero no quiero quitarle un 1% ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 May 2013)

que bonita pin-bar(5min) ha dejado el dax a las 10:25.

probable visita a los 8400 o 8380.

bertok, no tenga prisa, aun queda para que las cosas se pongan malamente de verdad. mientras, disfrute un poco de las plusvis, coñe!!!


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

Parto de la base de que se ha tocado techo temporal en el SP, por la estructura de velas. Queda pendiente la confirmación con una vela roja (¿puede ser hoy?) y cierre por debajo de los 1660.

Dicho esto, es importante ver antes de fin de mes un cierre del SP por debajo de 1600 (es difícil que le de tiempo en tan pocas jornadas).

Creo que el mes de Junio va a ser histórico en el SP ::::::


---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 08:49 ----------

[/COLOR]


La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que bonita pin-bar(5min) ha dejado el dax a las 10:25.
> 
> probable visita a los 8400 o 8380.
> 
> bertok, no tenga prisa, aun queda para que las cosas se pongan malamente de verdad. mientras, disfrute un poco de las plusvis, coñe!!!



Liquidez absoluta que tengo ya 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

ahi que vamos gacelilas :Baile:

ahora si que traigo un papertrading muy weno , solo hay que tener las lineas importantes , como la jran bajista y a partir de ahi podemos construir mucho , ademas tengo otra que esta por confirmar su poderio , pero que tiene toda la pinta de tener tanta importancia como la jran bajista :bla:

para que no digan que no digo na , MV esta pensando en un lateral mas amplio que deberia romper hacia finales de año principios del que viene :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Defectuoso. Lo suyo es estar a 3,1416 .





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Molaría más un 3.1415, pero no quiero quitarle un 1% ::









:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

No mentéis a las Gamesas que me las gafáis...


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Defectuoso. Lo suyo es estar a 3,1416 .



Estamos trabajando para que coticen con 4 decimales... Denos tiempo.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Molaría más un 3.1415, pero no quiero quitarle un 1% ::



1%... Otra pelea matemática en ciernes?

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 11:00 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> No mentéis a las Gamesas que me las gafáis...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estamos trabajando para que coticen con 4 decimales... Denos tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> 1%... Otra pelea matemática en ciernes?



Un fallito lo tiene cualquiera.... :: :: ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 May 2013)

GoT: spoiler del capitulo de ayer


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> GoT: spoiler del capitulo de ayer




cada temporada tiene 10 capítulos 

quedan 2 :baba:


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

Fed Maps Exit From Stimulus - WSJ.com


----------



## Krim (21 May 2013)

Será de la temporada 1...de todas maneras, repetid conmigo:

*DECIR QUE SEAN BEAN MUERE NO ES SPOILER:*[YOUTUBE]U4X0ZskEM4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cada temporada tiene 10 capítulos
> 
> quedan 2 :baba:



En castellano sólo hasta el 6, verdad??ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 May 2013)

Vaya porquería de mercado lateral/bajista así no se puede.
Soy una gacela. :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En castellano sólo hasta el 6, verdad??ienso:



hoy dan el 7 en c+


----------



## Pepe Broz (21 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hoy dan el 7 en c+



Subtitulados estan hasta el 8, el lunes mismo. Ni me imagino que voz tendran en castellano, debe ser horrible.


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2013)

Me salto el sp en arcelor a primera hora, para un gacelon como yo sacar plusvis en un marcado bajista tiene merito, cuasi liquidez y a correr 20 km que me voy


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 May 2013)

El oro parece que quiere coger el tobogán otra vez. :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Subtitulados estan hasta el 8, el lunes mismo. Ni me imagino que voz tendran en castellano, debe ser horrible.



Yo ví la primera y segunda temporada en VOSE y nada que ver con verla en castellano.

Ahora la veo en castellano porque la tengo que ver en castellano, pero es mil veces mejor en inglés...8:

El enano es la repolla:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 11:48 ----------

Fuera de Gamesa :ouch:

Lo dicho, las habéis gafado...me voy un rato con el señor moreno ese que me está llamando....


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

El saldo de los leoncios ayer seguía siendo negativo, en principio se quedo alrededor de -2500. 

Si mi recuento no está mal, no veo posible subida hasta los 9k de momento. Pero como soy un novato, no me hagan ni puto caso.

Pareciera que los leoncios están a la expectativa de un evento negativo ¿?? 

Leoncios acechan
Gacelas eufóricas
Culos rotos..

JAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
::


----------



## Jose (21 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Defectuoso. Lo suyo es estar a 3,1416 .




ostias, pues esas Gamesas que has comprado deben ser las mías. Yo vendí una parte (15.000) el viernes pasado a 3.15€. Espero re-comprarlas a 2,70€ antes de mediados de Junio.

saludos;


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

no habra piedad para los ejpertitos :no:


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Suelo de granito en FDAX 8400.


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2013)

El Dax por encima del Ibex... Volvemos a las andadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En castellano sólo hasta el 6, verdad??ienso:



no
aquí, hasta el 8 en castellano y el 9 subtitulado (ayer)::

Game of thrones todos los capitulos Online Juego de Tronos | SeriesZone.com


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El Dax por encima del Ibex... Volvemos a las andadas.



el ibex es bajista a mas no poder


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

Dependiendo de la configuración de filtros en mi sistema, creo que había un nivel en el 8385 o en el 8360 formados en la sesión del viernes (futuros), . Por debajo de eso, ni flowers. 

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.

EDIT: De más días atrás, creo recordar que había un 8417 también, para el que se quiera arriesgar.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1BHHlS4FZIA[/YOUTUBE]

GoT mandó una representante a eurovision..... es kalesi?


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

FDAX subiendo con saldos parciales negativos. Yo me olvidaria de cortos por un rato largo.

Esto demuestra que las teorias pollastricas son una puta mierda.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 May 2013)

.
CON la inflación al 1% me da que no van a tener mucha prisa en cortar el grifo. 




> Fed officials aren't very concerned about the annual rate of inflation falling toward 1% in recent months, well below their 2% objective. Because expectations of future inflation have remained steady, many Fed officials expect inflation readings to move back up toward 2% in the second half of the year. "I'm not too worried about it," Mr. Plosser said. "Expectations remain pretty stable."




Hay que reconocer que son unos artistas con la impresora.

También que llevan ya más de 40 años con la vaina y cómo cuela la pueden estirar otros 40. 








bertok dijo:


> Fed Maps Exit From Stimulus - WSJ.com


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CON la inflación al 1% me da que no van a tener mucha prisa en cortar el grifo.
> 
> 
> ...



Mira que son retardeds en los putos bancos, el dinero de la impresora llega en forma de crédito a los de abajo que son los únicos que realmente pueden causar serias inflaciones de activos al ser la masa de posibles compradores. ¿A quién van a empufar para crear inflación si el americano y el europeo medio está tan metido en deudas que no le cabe una puta letra más en la boca? Todo el dinero está muerto de risa en los apuntes de los bancos sin demanda de crédito solvente ni no solvente.

El sistema financiero está muerto. La mayoría de los créditos no se devolverá jamás.
Jodidos lumbreras. Lo que pasa es que darse cuenta de que el crédito con interés en un sistema que ya no puede crecer es algo que debería estar prohibido es jodido. Sobre todo si tu sueldo y bonus depende de que no lo entiendas.


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Espantada en Prisa

Prisa

Yo aun me mantendría al margen...Están gestionando el negocio bastante mal y parece que son incapaces de recortar su deuda, como sigan así asisteremos a otra operación acordeón.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)




----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Sobre todo si tu sueldo y bonus depende de que no lo entiendas.



Y si de ello depende tu reelección en las próximas elecciones, pues ya ni hablamos ...


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Alguien ha descubierto como meterle cortos a esto???Desde los 9 estoy dejando de ganar una pasta gansaaaa


Bankia

Creo que voy a empezar a operar con derivadosienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien ha descubierto como meterle cortos a esto???Desde los 9 estoy dejando de ganar una pasta gansaaaa
> 
> 
> Bankia
> ...




.
A mi en interdin me dice:


CFD Bankia
Cortos: No Disponibles


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Y si de ello depende tu reelección en las próximas elecciones, pues ya ni hablamos ...



Sí, si depende del dinero que te den para la campaña. No, si eres capaz de explicarles a los ciudadanos, que en un sistema sin crédito con interés, no hay inflación, y por tanto, no se le va a tangar lo ahorrado ni va a tener que aumentar su productividad en la empresa para simplemente mantener su poder adquisitivo, especialmente ahora que los salarios tampoco van indexados al ipc (que ya sabemos que es un indicador enormemente manipulado pero que era la última barrera de defensa para protegerse de los desmanes de los putos bancos centrales y privados expandiendo masa monetaria y creando inflación, sectorial y global) .


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A mi en interdin me dice:
> 
> 
> ...



A mi también...que desgraciados y luego hablan de liberalismo


----------



## mataresfacil (21 May 2013)

Los de prisa son imbeciles. 

Me apunto a canal+, me ponen una mierda de hace 25 años, les digo que ni hablar, que quiero algo mas moderno cambiando promocion, todo dentro del mismo dia. Me dicen que no, y eso que pagaria mas dinero, y que si me doy de baja tengo que pagar penalizacion.

Evidentemente me doy de baja, haber si tienen cojones de cobrar la penalizacion. Han perdido un potencial cliente de por vida.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien ha descubierto como meterle cortos a esto???Desde los 9 estoy dejando de ganar una pasta gansaaaa
> 
> 
> Bankia
> ...



no puedes sin permiso del emisor

creo que se refiere a los institucionales (sino he entendido mal), sólo pueden ellos, la city, usanos se lo deben de estar pasando en grande

los españoles a pagar impuestos


----------



## mataresfacil (21 May 2013)

Por cierto, empieza en el ibex la famosa correccion del jato?


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no puedes sin permiso del emisor
> 
> creo que se refiere a los institucionales (sino he entendido mal), sólo pueden ellos, la city, usanos se lo debe de estar pasando en grande







¿Por que ellos si y yo no?

Cortos de Bankia


Me estoy sintiendo marginado financieramente...Señores del gobierno no nos hagan esto, si quieren promocionamos aeropuertos o alabamos autopistas deficitarias pero por favor no nos quiten la poca ilusión que nos hace meterle unos cortitos a Bankia.


"Plataforma de afectados por las restricciones de la CNMV"

"PARC"


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Sí, si depende del dinero que te den para la campaña. No, si eres capaz de explicarles a los ciudadanos, que en un sistema sin crédito con interés, no hay inflación, y por tanto, no se le va a tangar lo ahorrado ni va a tener que aumentar su productividad en la empresa para simplemente mantener su poder adquisitivo, especialmente ahora que los salarios tampoco van indexados al ipc (que ya sabemos que es un indicador enormemente manipulado pero que era la última barrera de defensa para protegerse de los desmanes de los putos bancos centrales y privados expandiendo masa monetaria y creando inflación, sectorial y global) .




.
Pues venimos de una época en la que aquí no ahorraba nadie, la gente se endeudaba hasta las cejas hasta para las cosas más prescindibles (viajes, comuniones, coches), y la inflación se veía como la amiga que diluía las deudas. Habría que cambiar mucho el chip pepito para que te votasen eso.

Más bien la gente está añorando las inflaciones del 15%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En castellano sólo hasta el 6, verdad??ienso:



yo solo es leer *desembarco del rey, Matareyes,John Nieve"* y cosas así y es que no se, parece como de coña :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

jojojojo mirar los que se están poniendo morados con los cortos en Bankia


https://www.glgpartners.com/about_glg/our_approach


Año 1995---Lehman Brothers


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Por que ellos si y yo no?
> 
> Cortos de Bankia
> 
> ...



bueno nosotros tenemos un trabajo que nos sableen a impuestos ::


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues venimos de una época en la que aquí no ahorraba nadie, la gente se endeudaba hasta las cejas hasta para las cosas más prescindibles (viajes, comuniones, coches), y la inflación se veía como la amiga que diluía las deudas. Habría que cambiar mucho el chip pepito para que te votasen eso.
> 
> Más bien la gente está añorando las inflaciones del 15%.



Sí, es cierto que hay mucha incultura en ese sentido. Pero ya verás como aprenden rápido, en cuanto subiera la inflación y el banco central acordemente les subiera los tipos de interés de las hipotecas de sus pisitos. Se iban a cagar, y con los salarios sin subir por no estar indexados a IPC: La letra, con sangre entra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi también...que desgraciados y luego hablan de liberalismo



Bueno en este caso es que no debe haber acciones en préstamo, y los creadores de mercado no encontraran suficiente contraparte como para ofrecer cortos en ese valor, o bien la horquilla debe ser tan amplia como para mitigar la demanda. No se donde leí que se pedían hasta el 30% de interés en las acciones de bankia en préstamo.

-------------------------------------------------

Los gemelitos no son el san y BBVA, ahora son el dax y el Ibex. Y decían que la importante plaza financiera española era mala, pues tan mala no será cuando esta al mismo nivel que el todopoderoso dax, 8:.

-------------------------------------------------

MARTES MARTES.


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno en este caso es que no debe haber acciones en préstamo, y los creadores de mercado no encontraran suficiente contraparte como para ofrecer cortos en ese valor, o bien la horquilla debe ser tan amplia como para mitigar la demanda. No se donde leí que se pedían hasta el 30% de interés en las acciones de bankia en préstamo.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Pues eso no es lo que se ve , algun inversor usano y de la city se estan poniendo morados con Bankia. Aquí hay clases y punto, si eres español eres un paria aunque pagues el roto, si eres usano o londinese eres un ser de luz.De 9 a 2 anda que no da pasta un corto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

:XX:


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Mira que son retardeds en los putos bancos, el dinero de la impresora llega en forma de crédito a los de abajo que son los únicos que realmente pueden causar serias inflaciones de activos al ser la masa de posibles compradores. ¿A quién van a empufar para crear inflación si el americano y el europeo medio está tan metido en deudas que no le cabe una puta letra más en la boca? Todo el dinero está muerto de risa en los apuntes de los bancos sin demanda de crédito solvente ni no solvente.
> 
> El sistema financiero está muerto. La mayoría de los créditos no se devolverá jamás.
> Jodidos lumbreras. Lo que pasa es que darse cuenta de que el crédito con interés en un sistema que ya no puede crecer es algo que debería estar prohibido es jodido. Sobre todo si tu sueldo y bonus depende de que no lo entiendas.



Las deudas están para cobrarlas. Como es evidente que no se podrán cobrar, lo harán en especie sacrificando a la población a largos lustros de miseria.

Siempre ganará el acreedor.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 11:19 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yo solo es leer *desembarco del rey, Matareyes,John Nieve"* y cosas así y es que no se, parece como de coña :ouch:



Si la escuchas en latino, el matareyes es El Ejecutor de Reyes ::

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 11:21 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto, empieza en el ibex la famosa correccion del jato?



La señal de salida es cuando tiren de la cadena en el SP.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues eso no es lo que se ve , algun inversor usano y de la city se estan poniendo morados con Bankia. Aquí hay clases y punto, si eres español eres un paria aunque pagues el roto, si eres usano o londinese eres un ser de luz.Desde 9 a 2 anda que no da pasta un corto



Las cogerían cuando había en préstamo, o con otros creadores de mercado. Cuando algo es tan obvio no es negocio. Repito que leí que algunos prestamos de bankia estaban sobre el 30%. 

Yo si fuera igmarkets o cualquiera de estos no podría crear un corto en bankia porque no tendría nadie en la parte larga con una horquilla "normal" de precio. De 3,75 esta ahora en 2 centimos. El que saco una buena tajada fue aquel que se posiciono corto en la bajada del año pasado.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues eso no es lo que se ve , algun inversor usano y de la city se estan poniendo morados con Bankia. Aquí hay clases y punto, si eres español eres un paria aunque pagues el roto, si eres usano o londinese eres un ser de luz.De 9 a 2 anda que no da pasta un corto



A ver

que no sigo mucho la cotización del poker star cañí...ha pasado de 13 euros a 2 ???

OMG!! :XX::XX::XX:

¿La hacen más "golosona" para los flandercitos agrupándola y el mercado las escupe a ese precio actual? 

Habrá alguno que habrá hecho piramidación o incluso comprar el doble de lo que inicialmente invirtió en su salida. Si es que lo veo...


----------



## juanfer (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Si la escuchas en latino, el matareyes es El Ejecutor de Reyes ::




Las series se deben oir siempre en versión original.

Empezarlas en versión original con subtitulos en inglés.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 13:26 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las cogerían cuando había en préstamo, o con otros creadores de mercado. Cuando algo es tan obvio no es negocio. Repito que leí que algunos prestamos de bankia estaban sobre el 30%.
> 
> Yo si fuera igmarkets o cualquiera de estos no podría crear un corto en bankia porque no tendría nadie en la parte larga con una horquilla "normal" de precio. De 3,75 esta ahora en 2 centimos. El que saco una buena tajada fue aquel que se posiciono corto en la bajada del año pasado.



En la bajada del año pasado estaba prohibido estar corto, para las personas para los leoncios y los gatos no había tal prohibición.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las series se deben oir siempre en versión original.
> 
> Empezarlas en versión original con subtitulos en inglés.



Siempre las veo en inglés salvo algunas veces que no hay más cojones que verla en lo que la den, latino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

Al final toda la política de la fed de comprar mierdas a precio de nominal, es solo cambiar el nombre del palo que aguanta la vela. El vendedor de las mierdas a precio de nominal coge el dinero y lo vuelve a la fed, pero esta vez a su nombre como un depositante común. El impago se mueve de un balance a otro, pero nada de eso afecta salvo el valor contable del vendedor de mierdas a precio de nominal.


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las deudas están para cobrarlas. Como es evidente que no se podrán cobrar, lo harán en especie sacrificando a la población a largos lustros de miseria.
> 
> Siempre ganará el acreedor.
> 
> ...




Que poco amor propio tenéis....


Yo es escuchar, Homero,escusado y jebus y salgo corriendo


[YOUTUBE]XXgr62awPC8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]pl2TfweYCXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No mentéis a las Gamesas que me las gafáis...



Y te las hemos gafado pero bien, sorry.
A la que le han echado un mal de ojo es a PRISA, ¿como lo veis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver
> 
> que no sigo mucho la cotización del poker star cañí...ha pasado de 13 euros a 2 ???
> 
> ...



Si pero en 13 estuvo muy poco tiempo, era muy difícil cogerla a 13 pero a 9 era otro cantar, fue cuando dije que Bankia capitalizaba mas que el Santander y el BBVA. De las inversiones mas claras que he visto en mi vida


----------



## Discordante (21 May 2013)

Seguro que kings landing, jon snow, kingslayer o winterfell no te suena tan mal  La hispanofobia es una epidemia merecida y ganada con esfuerzo que sufren los que la viven de primera mano, por desgracia.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

Alguien se está pegando unas mariscadas a costa de los flandercitos de Bankia del copón...


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Ah, Bankia, esa que se sube un 700% sin avisar, y que apalancado 400% equivale a un 280.000% de perdida. Muy bien.


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alguien se está pegando unas mariscadas a costa de los flandercitos de Bankia del copón...



Parece ser que no vas mal encaminado

¿Comer por placer y lujo? Londres se convierte en la ciudad más cara del mundo para cenar - Cotizalia.com


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno en este caso es que no debe haber acciones en préstamo, y los creadores de mercado no encontraran suficiente contraparte como para ofrecer cortos en ese valor, o bien la horquilla debe ser tan amplia como para mitigar la demanda. No se donde leí que se pedían hasta el 30% de interés en las acciones de bankia en préstamo.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Que jachondo es Usted, esta gente lo vende caro y lo compran barato ... y si hace falta, un "poco" fuera de mercado, pues se hace, para entendernos ...

Cuando me meti en las eonas a lo bestia, a que no sabe loj meils que recibia ....

Esto va pa´bajo, no ha pensado en prestar sus acciones al 3% .... Superguay (que dirian los viejos jovenes de antes) ... y cuando se las devolvamos, cobra cambio actual+3%+div.?

Unos cortilargos con 3 coj. al 3%. Cree Usted en serio que me quieren dar un 3% estando en acc. en perdidas?

Y con los larguicortos mas de lo mismo.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 May 2013)

Discordante dijo:


> Seguro que kings landing, jon snow, kingslayer o winterfell no te suena tan mal  La hispanofobia es una epidemia merecida y ganada con esfuerzo que sufren los que la viven de primera mano, por desgracia.



Yo no me imagino a los anglos traduciendo Torrevieja por Oldtower, Granada por Grenade o Peralta por Wonderbra.


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las deudas están para cobrarlas. Como es evidente que no se podrán cobrar, lo harán en especie sacrificando a la población a largos lustros de miseria.
> 
> Siempre ganará el acreedor.



Si intentan cobrarlas la gente se quitará de más cosas, con lo que más negocios cerrarán con lo que más paro, con lo que más impagos, etc. Esto ya no tiene solución. Muerte por destrucción de economía vía intereses del crédito en tontás y nada en inversión productiva.

Estertores. Estertores everywhere.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

Londres debe ser la ciudad mas cara para todo, yo cuando volvi pensé en poner una denuncia al alcalde por atraco en general a todo, comer, viajar, taxi, hotel, museos, tiendas...

Luego me fije en los precios de los apartamentos de la zona oeste y alucine completamente, porque lo de quensinton me lo imaginaba pero aquello fue un shock. Alquileres ídem de ídem.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Parece ser que no vas mal encaminado
> 
> ¿Comer por placer y lujo? Londres se convierte en la ciudad más cara del mundo para cenar - Cotizalia.com



Joder ponzi, noticia del 2007::


Mucho mejor Londres, tiene más oferta y puedes sentarte a comer/cenar medio decente y salir por un precio razonable, 15-20 euros....en París eso es imposible, te venden como "oferta" una mierda de hamburguesa y una cocacola de sifón....por 15 euros.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder ponzi, noticia del 2007::
> 
> 
> Mucho mejor Londres, tiene más oferta y puedes sentarte a comer/cenar medio decente y salir por un precio razonable, 15-20 euros....en París eso es imposible, te venden como "oferta" una mierda de hamburguesa y una cocacola de sifón....por 15 euros.



Los guiris ricos están haciendo mucho daño al bolsillo de los europeos. Roma, Paris, Londres...como me dijo un camarero no esta pagando solo un plato, esta pagando un postal.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

La traduccion de toponimos en ingles era habitual en el otras epocas. Nombres de localidad traducidos son Sevile, Saragossa, Vittoria. Falklands es una transliteracion de Malvinas.



TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yo no me imagino a los anglos traduciendo Torrevieja por Oldtower, Granada por Grenade o Peralta por Wonderbra.


----------



## Hinel (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> FDAX subiendo con saldos parciales negativos. Yo me olvidaria de cortos por un rato largo.
> 
> Esto demuestra que las teorias pollastricas son una puta mierda.



..............


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2013)

Acojonan las posiciones de oferta y demanda de CAF...

DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
14	312,85	313,60	53
12	312,80	313,70	208
11	312,40	313,75	97
15	312,00	313,80	26
11	311,75	313,95	245


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Falklands es una transliteracion de Malvinas.



A veces es mejor permanecer callado y parecer un tonto....

The Falkland Islands took their English name from "Falkland Sound", the channel between the two main islands, which was in turn named after Anthony Cary, 5th Viscount of Falkland

Falkland Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Malvinas viene del puerto francés de Saint-Maló: qué clase de transliteración sería esa?

Vuelvan a la bolsa, chicos


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

No le lleve la contraria que nos le banean otra vez....


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> ..............




Tengo que dar un thanks, aun cuando en realidad serían dos.

Uno, por el double facepalm de ST, que me he descojonado.

El otro, porque tengo al Burbie en el ignore desde hace meses, así que la única forma que tengo de enterarme de sus tontunás es cuando alguien le cita en un post.

La verdad, no sé quién es mejor indicador contrarian, si el Játrapa o el Burbie. Van ahí ahí, al fifty-fifty.

Ya lo dijo FranR una vez.... "Siendo el mercado un asunto unidimensional de 50%-50%, no entiendo cómo Ud. puede cagarla de forma tan certera y recurrente" :XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Lo cierto es que las Malvinas son Malvinas antes que Falklands. El nombre ingles es posterior. Es cierto que el tal Falklands no era un cualquiera y dominaba el tema marino, pero fueron los ingleses los que ajustaron su nombre al original, y no al reves. Yo no hablaria tan deprisa.



capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> A veces es mejor permanecer callado y parecer un tonto....
> 
> The Falkland Islands took their English name from "Falkland Sound", the channel between the two main islands, which was in turn named after Anthony Cary, 5th Viscount of Falkland
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> A veces es mejor permanecer callado y parecer un tonto....
> 
> The Falkland Islands took their English name from "Falkland Sound", the channel between the two main islands, which was in turn named after Anthony Cary, 5th Viscount of Falkland
> 
> ...



Te doy el thanks, sobre todo por el gif de Sofía Vergara de la firma.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Eso es completamente falso, ya que los spreads y la ejecucion asimetrica de margenes hace que no sea 50/50. Hay que ser tonto redomado, o malo redomado, o ambas cosas, para no quererlo comprender.



pollastre dijo:


> Ya lo dijo FranR una vez.... "Siendo el mercado un asunto unidimensional de 50%-50%, no entiendo cómo Ud. puede cagarla de forma tan certera y recurrente" :XX::XX:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo no hablaria tan deprisa.




En serio?






Y la transliteración? O era transustación?

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 12:23 ----------

Por cierto, y volviendo a la bolsa. Esta mañana estoy aburrido en mi empresa (no gano ni para pipas) y he estado jugando al scalping con el Dax. Entre 8420 y 8440 está dando mucho juego. Casi tiene un techo intradía en 8443


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Te doy el thanks, sobre todo por el gif de Sofía Vergara de la firma.



:: Buena observación ...

No obstante, yo le doy el thanks por el épico ZAS en toda la boca; podría argumentarse que el Burbie se lo ha puesto en bandeja al decir públicamente semejante majadería, pero todos sabemos que un ZAS que se precie requiere necesariamente de dos ingredientes: el tonto, y el ZASeador dispuesto a señalar al tonto.

No le quitaré, por lo tanto, mérito alguno al ZASeador


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder ponzi, noticia del 2007::
> 
> 
> Mucho mejor Londres, tiene más oferta y puedes sentarte a comer/cenar medio decente y salir por un precio razonable, 15-20 euros....en París eso es imposible, te venden como "oferta" una mierda de hamburguesa y una cocacola de sifón....por 15 euros.




El articulo me ha parecido muy bueno, no he encontrado ninguno mas actual pero ahora mismo intuyo que debe ser peor que en 2007. Entre NY, Londres y Tokio ahí andan siempre arriba en los ranking



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los guiris ricos están haciendo mucho daño al bolsillo de los europeos. Roma, Paris, Londres...como me dijo un camarero no esta pagando solo un plato, esta pagando un postal.



Estos guiris siempre favoreciendo la inflación, deja deja que en unos meses llega el veranito y veras que clavadas les meten en Marbella y Mallorca


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Aparte de tonto, trolero de la peor especie. Se que me lees, pollastre.



pollastre dijo:


> :: Buena observación ...
> 
> No obstante, yo le doy el thanks por el épico ZAS en toda la boca; podría argumentarse que el Burbie se lo ha puesto en bandeja al decir públicamente semejante majadería, pero todos sabemos que un ZAS que se precie requiere necesariamente de dos ingredientes: el tonto, y el ZASeador dispuesto a señalar al tonto.
> 
> No le quitaré, por lo tanto, mérito alguno al ZASeador


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

Es martes y ya saben lo que toca en usa...

Veremos si siguen con lo mismo o no.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Buscando en google algun significado oculto de los palabros, solo he podido fijarme en que el post ha sido indizado casi fulminantemente. Me esta empezando a disgustar esto; poco rendimiento y demasiada exposicion.



capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Y la transliteración? O era transustación?


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> :: Buena observación ...
> 
> No obstante, yo le doy el thanks por el épico ZAS en toda la boca; podría argumentarse que el Burbie se lo ha puesto en bandeja al decir públicamente semejante majadería, pero todos sabemos que un ZAS que se precie requiere necesariamente de dos ingredientes: el tonto, y el ZASeador dispuesto a señalar al tonto.
> 
> No le quitaré, por lo tanto, mérito alguno al ZASeador



Pues yo no doy thanks a eso, bb se nos va (rompo una lanza por el) se tiene que centrar ... pero mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho, pero hay algo detras y se llama interes. Hace sus graficos, que a pesar que no se puedan ver y a mi no me digan nada, pero ahi estan, es mucho mas que sentarse y esperar que alguien te diga las cosas ya mascadas.

El interes se tiene que premiar (soy un bicho raro y por eso me pagan, para que nadie diga "nunca habiamos oido algo asin").

No me gusta cuando se "va de la olla" y empieza a insultar. "Eso" lo llevo muy mal.

Solo puedo decir:

1.- Curratelo mas.
2.- No insultes.
3.- Cuidado con eso de buscar la perfeccion (no es bueno para "el coco", eso de "solo puede quedar uno" nunca me ha gustado, a veces sirve con "puedo vivir de ello").
4.- Umildah.
5.- Todo con buena intencion.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues yo no doy thanks a eso, bb se nos va (rompo una lanza por el) se tiene que centrar ... pero mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho, pero hay algo detras y se llama interes. Hace sus graficos, que a pesar que no se puedan ver y a mi no me digan nada, pero ahi estan, es mucho mas que sentarse y esperar que alguien te diga las cosas ya mascadas.
> 
> El interes se tiene que premiar (soy un bicho raro y por eso me pagan, para que nadie diga "nunca habiamos oido algo asin").
> 
> ...



Puede ver sus cuadros pinchando boton derecho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

Discordante dijo:


> Seguro que kings landing, jon snow, kingslayer o winterfell no te suena tan mal  La hispanofobia es una epidemia merecida y ganada con esfuerzo que sufren los que la viven de primera mano, por desgracia.



No es hispanofobia, es simplemente que después de leer todos los libros choca, y si a eso le unimos la pésima calidad de los doblajes, pues que quiere que le diga :vomito:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 May 2013)

Yo tengo curiosidad por los gráficos de Burbubolsa, no los entiendo porque no sé que va en cada eje.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Los graficos se pueden ver perfectamente. Lo que ocurren son dos cosas. Primero, estan etiquetados como porno duro, ya que muestran los mercados desnudos, asi que si tienes filtro de control parental, o estas en una red local con ese filtro, no los puedes ver directamente. Segundo, hay algun hijo de la gran puta que esta denunciando los graficos como delictivos en la pagina donde los cuelgo, asi que los borran sin mirar siquiera lo que son, por lo que los grafos desaparecen tarde o temprano. Como todo lo bueno.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues yo no doy thanks a eso, bb se nos va (rompo una lanza por el) se tiene que centrar ... pero mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho, pero hay algo detras y se llama interes. Hace sus graficos, que a pesar que no se puedan ver y a mi no me digan nada, pero ahi estan, es mucho mas que sentarse y esperar que alguien te diga las cosas ya mascadas.
> 
> El interes se tiene que premiar (soy un bicho raro y por eso me pagan, para que nadie diga "nunca habiamos oido algo asin").
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 15:01 ----------

Los ejes son diferencia de precio respecto a apertura en las Y y saldo neto en las X. Lo demas mejor no lo cuento. Los datos son los de futuro, no contado, ni derivados locales. No digo de donde los saco porque aqui nadie me ha ayudado en ese aspecto, y debe ser que cuesta mucho. En este grafo, cada nodo representa un segundo de negociacion.









TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yo tengo curiosidad por los gráficos de Burbubolsa, no los entiendo porque no sé que va en cada eje.


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

Empieza la fiesta yanki, vamos a ver la muerte de los 1670.


----------



## HisHoliness (21 May 2013)

Señores, dejen de hablar de GoT porfavor, que no he visto el 7 aun y es una puta tensión pasar por todos los post de refilon para no enterarse de nada. O usen el spoiler!


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2013)

Los alemanes casi en verde


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Tiene pinta de seguir subiendo, porque el tramo de bajada tiene menos pendiente que el de subida.



Esto, por ejemplo se lo tiene que repasar


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta yanki, vamos a ver la muerte de los 1670.



Tachan, superando los maximos de ayer y a por los 1700 de cabeza.


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Veo que se estan posicionando en gamesa aprovechando la noticia que todos conocemos. Creo que no merece opinion dicha operacion ya que, por mucho que digan que los currelas son pasivo, son personas que necesitan techo y comida.
> 
> En este mundo ya no queda moralidad ninguna.



Tiene mas razon que un santo, pero es que aqui, todos somos unos "pringaos". Quiza alguna vez funcionara, pero eso todavia tenemos que verlo, o acabaremos en un bertok stail... Tiene mi voto en todo caso.

PD: He acabado la revision de post del dia, hasta mañana.

PD2: Todos los cortos han muerto.



Malo malo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

Forecasting Today's Closing Print | Zero Hedge

Algoritmo traigo de los cuarteles de la fed.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Me da que no tienes ni puta idea.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Esto, por ejemplo se lo tiene que repasar


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Forecasting Today's Closing Print | Zero Hedge
> 
> Algoritmo traigo de los cuarteles de la fed.



Verticales estan. Es acojonante la falta de respeto de esa gentuza americana al no-mercado ejpaño.


----------



## HisHoliness (21 May 2013)

Y lo de Sacyr? Son ciclos sanos?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 May 2013)

hablando de GoT.

fue escuchar Altojardin un dia viendo el del plus y quedarme a cuadros. La traducción es bastante pésima. 
Los del plus podrían hacer como con mad men, que la pasan el lunes después del estreno en usa, en VOS. Lastima que sean tan vagos y no pongan también los subtitulos en ingles.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

soltad to el papel alcistas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

Si se mantiene el reversal, hoy si podemos haber visto un máximo en usa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 May 2013)

Tranquilos es la hora del bocadillo. Ahora mismo vuelven, si mirais por la ventana del navegador los veréis aparecer ahora......no, un segundo....ahora, no......ahora......no, bueno ya si eso cuando acaben el café.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 May 2013)

Los "bestias" de los yankies dándole vueltas al número de la bestia: 1.666
Por cierto, si alguien entró ayer en Yingli, ya ha echado el día.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

nos vamos a los 9400 de flanderERRE  

bueno señores , preparaos para el brutal rally bajista que os dejara tiesos :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (21 May 2013)

:XX:

Las solares chinas han explotado.

Y yo fuera.

Dentro en las usanas

A final de semana recojo beneficios o OWNED homérico (por acojonao y a contrapie)


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me da que no tienes ni puta idea.



Punto 2.- Usted insulta definitivamente demasiado rapido. Piense en ello.


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

No es ningun insulto, es una evidencia. Y ahora si, vete a tomar por el culo.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Punto 2.- Usted insulta definitivamente demasiado rapido. Piense en ello.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

menuda barrida...


----------



## HisHoliness (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No es ningun insulto, es una evidencia. Y ahora si, vete a tomar por el culo.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pues yo no doy thanks a eso, bb se nos va (rompo una lanza por el) se tiene que centrar ... pero mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho mucho, pero hay algo detras y se llama interes. Hace sus graficos, que a pesar que no se puedan ver y a mi no me digan nada, pero ahi estan, es mucho mas que sentarse y esperar que alguien te diga las cosas ya mascadas.
> 
> El interes se tiene que premiar (soy un bicho raro y por eso me pagan, para que nadie diga "nunca habiamos oido algo asin").
> 
> No me gusta cuando se "va de la olla" y empieza a insultar. "Eso" lo llevo muy mal.



Sr. Hombre-mosca,

guste más o menos, este foro es una comunidad, y como tal existen unos mínimos que todos debemos respetar. Nunca puede Ud. estar de parte de, o defender mínimamente a, una persona que se dedica a insultar al personal.

Por esta razón, y en tanto el Burbie siga profiriendo insultos al personal, me reservo el lícito derecho de descojonarme cada vez que un forero le meta un collejón en la frente, como acaban de hacer hace un rato, como han hecho muchas veces en días anteriores, y como mucho me temo seguirán haciendo en días futuros.

Habla Ud. de interés. Burbie no tiene interés, sino más bien obsesión patológica resultante de su impotencia para entender el Mercado. Es imposible que aprenda nada, y menos con la actitud y los modales de primate que gasta. A poco que se siente superado por alguien, en vez de preguntarle educadamente le insulta (léase FranR y sus niveles por poner un ejemplo cercano en el tiempo); en este orden de cosas, no es de extrañar que nos insulte a todos.

Por lo demás, es Ud. absolutamente libre de brindar su apoyo a quien tenga por conveniente, faltaría más. Pero no nos ponga a comulgar con ruedas de molino, haga el favor, presentándonos al Burbie como lo que no es.


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Punto 2.- Usted insulta definitivamente demasiado rapido. Piense en ello.











burbubolsa dijo:


> No es ningun insulto, es una evidencia. Y ahora si, vete a tomar por el culo.




Lamento que haya aprendido la leccion tan rapido. A mi tambien me gusta dar terceras y septimas oportunidades. Pero hay a gente que se le nota a leguas que ni las merece ni las quiere.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (21 May 2013)

arrepentios ejpertitos y soltad to el papel o quedara vuestros cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2013)

Sin humildá no hay conocimiento, y de platita ni hablemos....


----------



## burbubolsa (21 May 2013)

Pues yo me he hecho mis graficos por mi cuenta, sin ayuda de idiotas.



sr.anus dijo:


> Sin humildá no hay conocimiento, y de platita ni hablemos....





---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 17:17 ----------

Vale, pues dime de quien es multinick el moscon asqueroso ese.



ghkghk dijo:


> Lamento que haya aprendido la leccion tan rapido. A mi tambien me gusta dar terceras y septimas oportunidades. Pero hay a gente que se le nota a leguas que ni las merece ni las quiere.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2





---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 17:21 ----------

El trolero justificando sus troladas, muy bonito... Los niveles del flanele son pura pantomima. Me estoy dando cuenta de hay mas gente de la deseable siguiendo indicaciones de foros, y eso es a lo que juega el flan. El mismo ha reconocido que publica niveles falsos para despistar.



pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Hombre-mosca,
> 
> guste más o menos, este foro es una comunidad, y como tal existen unos mínimos que todos debemos respetar. Nunca puede Ud. estar de parte de, o defender mínimamente a, una persona que se dedica a insultar al personal.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 17:21 ----------

Que te jodan, idiota.



HisHoliness dijo:


>


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si se mantiene el reversal, hoy si podemos haber visto un máximo en usa.



Un cierre diario por debajo de 1660 y habrá corrección seria.

No van a hacer prisioneros. Cuidado aunque sea predicar en el desierto


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues yo me he hecho mis graficos por mi cuenta, sin ayuda de idiotas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caballero, nunca he entrado cuando le he visto insultar, pero, en este caso quiero decirle que se está pasando veinte pueblos.
Si es capaz de mirar este hilo verá que de lo único que podemos presumir con avaricia es de la educación.
Sus posts tienen de todo menos de eso. ¡Hágaselo mirar!


----------



## FranR (21 May 2013)

Les veo entretenidos.... Borne de borne ni las ganancias le apaciguan. 

Por cierto algo más rojo de lo que esperaba... a ver si el cierre no es muy feo que si no la presión en las gónadas puede empezar a ser molesta


----------



## atman (21 May 2013)

¿será la buena? ¿será la buena? Parece la buena... habrá que ir cambiando acciones por indices...

Sell in May, they say.

Goldman Sachs Cranks Up S&P 500 Targets - Business Insider







Todo listo, tanto si rompe mínimos de hoy como si recupera y se vuelve a probar máximos...

Yo tambien me iba a sumar al reporte, pero ya está baneado... debe ser la quincuagésima vez... pero parte de la culpa es de ustedes. ¿eh? que les va la marcha un rato...


----------



## hombre-mosca (21 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues yo me he hecho mis graficos por mi cuenta, sin ayuda de idiotas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De verdad que iba con buena intencion. Me auto-impongo owned de 2 o 3 dias a la sombra.


----------



## ghkghk (21 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> De verdad que iba con buena intencion. Me impongo owned de 2 o 3 dias a la sombra.



No hace falta. Con lo de mosca asquerosa, algunos ya han decidido la penitencia por usted 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Les veo entretenidos.... Borne de borne ni las ganancias le apaciguan.
> 
> Por cierto algo más rojo de lo que esperaba... a ver si el cierre no es muy feo que si no la presión en las gónadas puede empezar a ser molesta



pues no se rompió nada +60 puntos en 30 minutos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

No dura ni 2 días...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/425162-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## FranR (21 May 2013)

No ha sido mal cierre... Maese le aconsejo que no vuelva a subir dibujos de su sobrino. El BB al verse superado por su técnica Alpino a mano alzada puede coger manía al shiquillo


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

los usanos ya están a la tarea


----------



## atman (21 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> los usanos ya están a la tarea



Es que, Goldman les ha puesto tarea... los 1750 del SP... 

acompañarán los 9400 del Ibex?


----------



## Venganza (21 May 2013)

Corto Sp 1670.

Objetivo 1660.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Corto Sp 1670.
> 
> Objetivo 1660.



No es mala apuesta pero tiene mucho riesgo.

Suerte


----------



## Venganza (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No es mala apuesta pero tiene mucho riesgo.
> 
> Suerte



Voy con poca carga , el sp esta ahora mismo bastante alcista pero creo que cualquier dia pronto veremos un velote rojo que tendria que llevar el sp a una orquilla entre 1650 - 1660 , a lo mejor me he precipitado , pero esa es mi apuesta.


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Voy con poca carga , el sp esta ahora mismo bastante alcista pero creo que cualquier dia pronto veremos un velote rojo que tendria que llevar el sp a una orquilla entre 1650 - 1660 , a lo mejor me he precipitado , pero esa es mi apuesta.



Yo espero la confirmación en un cierre por debajo de 1660.

Sin confirmación, te pueden meter en contra 6-8 puntos y te joden.

Está peligroso

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 17:12 ----------

Para los que no entráis en veteranos

[YOUTUBE]UKKS5QE_jPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (21 May 2013)

Nada, nada...

[YOUTUBE]-b8brVSAAQA[/YOUTUBE]

Y, querido Bertok, perdóneme, pero me "pone" 100 veces más ésta que la batidora con orejas que ha posteado usteq. 

Primero, que una moza para "ensayar" (que parece que es lo que hace) tenga que ponerse las tiras del tanga como calcetines... este... bueno. Segundo, aquí a Decker no le gusta que le den todo el trabajo hecho.

(...y aún a riesgo de ser tildado de gayer recidivo)


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

Pues ahi estan previo engaño. A quien se le ocurre ponerse corto en usa un martes...

El cierre por encima de 1670 con dos pelotas, sino como ladrillo.


----------



## tesorero (21 May 2013)

A las buenas tardes.

Veo ya muchas divergencias precio RSI en el futuro S&P en TF de horas. Hay que estar atentos, para posible meneo a la baja. 
El S&P no tiene fuerza para arriba, pero ¿cómo es posible que sin fuerza esté por encima de la bollinger superior? Si alguien lo puede explicar, le leeremos gustosamente.


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

pues esta creando nuevos maximos ahora mismo. Pull que te crio y vuelta al ataque. Volumen de mierda = subidas indefinidas.


----------



## juanfer (21 May 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> Veo ya muchas divergencias precio RSI en el futuro S&P en TF de horas. Hay que estar atentos, para posible meneo a la baja.
> El S&P no tiene fuerza para arriba, pero ¿cómo es posible que sin fuerza esté por encima de la bollinger superior? Si alguien lo puede explicar, le leeremos gustosamente.



Lo estan subiendo sin volumen, desde hace casi 2 semanas.

Me da a mi que la bajada va a ser en forma de gap, cuando limpien todos los cortos.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 May 2013)

dedicado a los cortos por el momento ...

[YOUTUBE]k59E7T0H-Us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nada, nada...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-b8brVSAAQA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Es usted un clásicorro ::

Lo de los tirantes de la tanga, te ha jodido que no se los quitara :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

La mujer, siempre latina (de acá y de allá)

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 18:57 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> Veo ya muchas divergencias precio RSI en el futuro S&P en TF de horas. Hay que estar atentos, para posible meneo a la baja.
> El S&P no tiene fuerza para arriba, pero ¿cómo es posible que sin fuerza esté por encima de la bollinger superior? Si alguien lo puede explicar, le leeremos gustosamente.



estertor, climax, chorreo, .... ::

No es tan infrecuente.

Vigila los 1660. Cuando abran la puerta, nadie mirará atrás.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2013)

Buenas tardes,
La palmada de hoy en PRS se ha comido los beneficios de ayer en el Ibex. Ampliada posición un 50% en 0.165 ::
Corto S&P 1675(c) dando platita ::


----------



## tesorero (21 May 2013)

O sea, calma chica...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2013)

El primer suelo serán los 1.35. Ya llegamos tarde, yo también intenté cortos en 8 



ponzi dijo:


> Alguien ha descubierto como meterle cortos a esto???Desde los 9 estoy dejando de ganar una pasta gansaaaa
> 
> 
> Bankia
> ...


----------



## Janus (21 May 2013)

Llego del aeropuerto y me pongo. Antes he mirado por encima y:

-Las solares están descocadas.
-El jato sigue corto por lo que interpreto al ver los guarismos del SP.


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2013)

hay que entrar si o si en fcc a 7,3
creo que vamos a ver exactamente lo mismo que lo que vimos en finales diciember 2012


No digo que sea una conspiracion, pero es una conspiracion
Retroceso hasta el 38% despues de una gran subida, y despues peponian


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> hay que entrar si o si en fcc a 7,3



usted primero y rece para que el SP no corrija con verticalidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> La palmada de hoy en PRS se ha comido los beneficios de ayer en el Ibex. Ampliada posición un 50% en 0.165 ::
> Corto S&P 1675(c) dando platita ::



Pequeña entrada en 0,165, pero reconozco que ha sido totalmente impulsiva. Tal vez le ponga una orden de venta a 0,17 para poco mas que las comisiones porque reconozco que no se nada de PRS ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2013)

Hoy dejo el corto el S&P abierto con SL en la entrada. Quiero 1000 USD o nada! ::


----------



## bertok (21 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pequeña entrada en 0,165, pero reconozco que ha sido totalmente impulsiva. Tal vez le ponga una orden de venta a 0,17 para poco mas que las comisiones porque reconozco que no se nada de PRS ::



Primero se pone el SL y luego el SP ::

Suerte, ganarle dinero a prisa es un reto.


----------



## sr.anus (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> usted primero y rece para que el SP no corrija con verticalidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Quiero esa coreccion, pero mientras tanto habra que ganarse unas perrillas


----------



## boquiman (21 May 2013)

Cada día más indignación... (por hablar un poco de todo)

[YOUTUBE]eKZU53dShEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

Viva el vino!

La "troika" examinará a la banca española con más de una docena de citas - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Viva el vino!
> 
> La "troika" examinará a la banca española con más de una docena de citas - EcoDiario.es



Todavía estamos con esas???:ouch:


----------



## Janus (21 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> usted primero y rece para que el SP no corrija con verticalidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ojalá baje más de 2 euros más.


----------



## tesorero (21 May 2013)

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 22:14 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...euu-llega-a-limite-de-deuda-este-domingo.html


----------



## boquiman (21 May 2013)

"S&P 500: Las divergencias bajistas siguen presentes"

LINK: Demasiada casualidad


----------



## Janus (21 May 2013)

Hoy el mercado ha dado una buena lección de humildad. Me refiero a solares y carboneras.

Las solares ha cerrado en general lejísimos de los máximos. Muchos han perdido hasta las bragas.

Las carboneras han retrocedido fuertemente al final de la sesión. Alpha ha cerrado plana a pesar de ir subiendo un buen trozo. Pero para muestra un botón: vean Walter.


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todavía estamos con esas???:ouch:



Che a estos niveles ya hay que hablar el idioma del mangoneo por excelencia

[YOUTUBE]w6xKvDlpCc4[/YOUTUBE]

Recordar putos nunca faltan solo financieros:Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]eC0IXFKULuI[/YOUTUBE]


Para el que se anime os dejo el link con la película completa


9 Reinas


----------



## Janus (21 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> "S&P 500: Las divergencias bajistas siguen presentes"
> 
> LINK: Demasiada casualidad



Cuidado porque los gráficos y los argumentos en bolsa son como el número de tontos en política. Hay muchos.

La clave es que las divergencias pueden durar muchísimo tiempo por lo que se puede perder mucha pasta. Ojos antes que cerebro y entrad cuando se de la vuelta. Si la caía va a ser relevante, no pasa por no cazar los primeros 30 pipos.

De todas formas, esta vez sí que es diferente porque la FED va a meter todo el dinero que necesite porque además no le cuesta nada al ser más falso que un duro de madera.
Es más, comienzo a pensar que están llenando de liquidez a sus empresas para que puedan comprar las empresas de medio mundo. Ojo que esta idea significa que necesitan un dolar fuerte.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 May 2013)

Aunque me decis loco y tal que AMD subiria se daba por sentado ya que la carga de trabajo con las consolas de nueva generacion es un hecho.

Pero a lo que voy, cuidado con microsoft, pero mucho mucho cuidado. 

No veo que tenga nada que hacer en el mundo de los mobiles, android y ISO se lo comen con papas, sino al tiempo. Peeero el peligro de verdad viene de hoy.

Microsoft puede haber presentado la cagada del siglo y se juega mucho dinero en ello. La nueva consola xbox one parece ser un aparato caro multimedia sin posibilidad de jugar segunda mano.

Imagino que el primer tiron de ventas sera bueno, pero ya os digo que va a pinchar en hueso en Europa y Japon, solo se va a quedar en el mercado USA y la ostia puede sonar en Saturno. 

Conclusion, a largo plazo microsoft solo puede bajar. La cagaron.


----------



## Jose (21 May 2013)

*Gamesas metesacas*



Janus dijo:


> Hoy el mercado ha dado una buena lección de humildad. Me refiero a solares y carboneras.
> 
> Las solares ha cerrado en general lejísimos de los máximos. Muchos han perdido hasta las bragas.
> 
> Las carboneras han retrocedido fuertemente al final de la sesión. Alpha ha cerrado plana a pesar de ir subiendo un buen trozo. Pero para muestra un botón: vean Walter.





____________

Pues yo con las Gamesas, espero no haberla cagado. El viernes vendí 15.000 acciones de un total de 25.000.
Mi idea es volver a entrar a 2,70 en 2-3 semanas, comprando 17500 acciones pero lo cierto es que las veo muy fuertes.

Hoy han soltado varios papelones y lo han recomprado todo.
También hay pendiente cerrar un corto de Oxford Asset Management que se abrió el día 29 de Abril en los 3€. A ver si estos cabrones ayudan.

Para ir bien, mañana debería moverse entre 3,10 -3,00€ y antes del viernes habría que tener un cierre por debajo de 3.

saludos;


----------



## Abner (21 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Aunque me decis loco y tal que AMD subiria se daba por sentado ya que la carga de trabajo con las consolas de nueva generacion es un hecho.
> 
> Pero a lo que voy, cuidado con microsoft, pero mucho mucho cuidado.
> 
> ...



Bueno, es una decisión que está implementada a nivel de software, si les sale mal, pueden echarla para atrás con una actualización.

Y ojo, que la unión de Windows Phone y Nokia creo que van a tener bastante tirón en un futuro. Móviles que se mueven muy bien, con interfaz atractiva y con un hardware barato (un lumia 520 te cuesta 150 euros y va muy suave).


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

Janus, o mucho cambia esto o pienso que no lo van a dejar bajar nunca. Todo este subidon me esta oliendo muy raro, estamos ante una devaluacion inedita y no se va a quedar ahi.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado porque los gráficos y los argumentos en bolsa son como el número de tontos en política. Hay muchos.
> 
> La clave es que las divergencias pueden durar muchísimo tiempo por lo que se puede perder mucha pasta. Ojos antes que cerebro y entrad cuando se de la vuelta. Si la caía va a ser relevante, no pasa por no cazar los primeros 30 pipos.
> 
> ...



Para que no OPEN (del verbo opar) a las suyas.
Comer o ser comido. Sus empresas sólo tienen eso, la producción está fuera de su territorio, China tiene muchos dólares y Japón también se ha dado cuenta, tienen que aumentar su precio (ya que no pueden aumentar su valor)

La guerra está ahí.


----------



## paulistano (21 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Janus, o mucho cambia esto o pienso que no lo van a dejar bajar nunca. Todo este subidon me esta oliendo muy raro, estamos ante una devaluacion inedita y no se va a quedar ahi.



Es todo psicología.

Es como cuando juegas a la ruleta y aciertas números como un loco....te parece fácil, sigues jugando y de repente no aciertas uno.

Pues ahora igual...sube y sube, hasta que en un momento dado se baja de 3% en 3% y los soportes son atravesados como mantequilla....

Dentro de unos meses habrá gente por aquí dándose de cabezazos contra la pared por no haber vendido las SAN a 5,60 o las IBE a 4,30.....son los que ahora piensan que ya no bajan más y que seguirán subiendo....:Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (21 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, es una decisión que está implementada a nivel de software, si les sale mal, pueden echarla para atrás con una actualización.
> 
> Y ojo, que la unión de Windows Phone y Nokia creo que van a tener bastante tirón en un futuro. Móviles que se mueven muy bien, con interfaz atractiva y con un hardware barato (un lumia 520 te cuesta 150 euros y va muy suave).



Llevo jugando 35 años y practicamente han pasado por mis manos todas las consolas de todos los fabricantes, conozco como piensan los gamer, los hard que son los que al final cuentan, los demas son solo el relleno prescindible y te digo que ni parche ni leches, no ha gustado en el mundillo y los foros empiezan a echar humo, la han cagado, tiempo al tiempo.

Pero repito, la salida la imagino espectacular, sobre todo en USA, resto del mundo desastre padre.


----------



## Janus (21 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Janus, o mucho cambia esto o pienso que no lo van a dejar bajar nunca. Todo este subidon me esta oliendo muy raro, estamos ante una devaluacion inedita y no se va a quedar ahi.



Tus palabras auguran desesperación, estás a punto de salir y ese es el momento el que el enano que siempre nos está jodiendo se dé la vuelta.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 23:33 ----------

maicrosof a pesar de tener a Ballmer, tiene dinero para restituir cualquier cagada. Kinect es de las mayores innovaciones en muchos años y lo van a explotar bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tus palabras auguran desesperación, estás a punto de salir y ese es el momento el que el enano que siempre nos está jodiendo se dé la vuelta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 23:33 ----------
> 
> maicrosof a pesar de tener a Ballmer, tiene dinero para restituir cualquier cagada. Kinect es de las mayores innovaciones en muchos años y lo van a explotar bien.



Atención al pollo y el pleno al 15 que parece que le ha tocado...


----------



## inversobres (21 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tus palabras auguran desesperación, estás a punto de salir y ese es el momento el que el enano que siempre nos está jodiendo se dé la vuelta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 23:33 ----------
> 
> maicrosof a pesar de tener a Ballmer, tiene dinero para restituir cualquier cagada. Kinect es de las mayores innovaciones en muchos años y lo van a explotar bien.



Desesperacion... mas que eso aburrimiento a la espera de meter el estoque. Sigo muy de cerca los indices de volatilidad y volumenes y mi conciencia me dice que estamos ahi pero la realidad es machacona.

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 23:38 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Atención al pollo y el pleno al 15 que parece que le ha tocado...



A este me lo pilla mi colega Torvalds con una de estas que lo deja seco:


----------



## ponzi (21 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tus palabras auguran desesperación, estás a punto de salir y ese es el momento el que el enano que siempre nos está jodiendo se dé la vuelta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 23:33 ----------
> 
> maicrosof a pesar de tener a Ballmer, tiene dinero para restituir cualquier cagada. Kinect es de las mayores innovaciones en muchos años y lo van a explotar bien.



Llevo diciendo desde el verano pasado que a mi personalmente me parecia que microsoft era inversión para el largo plazo a 28-31 impresionante. Tiene mas de 50.000 mill de caja neta y una linea de productos con unos márgenes brutales y ya ni hablemos de sus ratios.


Microsoft


https://www.unience.com/product/NSM/MSFT/financials

---------- Post added 21-may-2013 at 23:51 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> Llevo jugando 35 años y practicamente han pasado por mis manos todas las consolas de todos los fabricantes, conozco como piensan los gamer, los hard que son los que al final cuentan, los demas son solo el relleno prescindible y te digo que ni parche ni leches, no ha gustado en el mundillo y los foros empiezan a echar humo, la han cagado, tiempo al tiempo.
> 
> Pero repito, la salida la imagino espectacular, sobre todo en USA, resto del mundo desastre padre.



Estáis subestimando Microsoft, con 50.000 mill se pueden hacer muchas cosas y ya ni te cuento con lo que entra cada año.


----------



## atman (21 May 2013)

Big Hedge Funds Suddenly Bullish - Barrons.com

Fly me to the moon...!

A tectonic shift in the options market suggests that big money is now chasing the rally higher. Now bears get a discount.

Be bullish.

That's the overarching message from the options market as it fills with talk of two major developments that suggest the stock market will keep rallying to new record highs.

Major hedge funds are reportedly buying, or have bought, massive amounts of Standard & Poor's 500 index calls in the over-the-counter options market. The calls would increase in value if the index, now at about 1,664, rises to 1,725 by year's end. The funds reportedly missed the stock market's rally and are playing a vicious game of catch-up.

Though it is difficult, if not impossible, to penetrate the veil of secrecy that surrounds the OTC markets, evidence in the listed options market suggests investors are clamoring to buy bullish calls.

The CBOE Volatility Index (VIX), which should decline when stock prices rise, is increasing. Traders said the unusual behavior means that the banks selling OTC calls to big hedge funds are buying the VIX to hedge their positions.

Also, evidence suggests that big funds are not alone in making bullish bets in the options market.

The implied volatility of August calls on the S&P 500 – essentially the options market's expectation that a security's price will change – has sharply increased since March.

At the end of the first quarter, investors could buy bullish S&P 500 calls without paying a greed premium because expectations were low that the stock market would advance. Now, the price of August calls on the S&P has surged by as much as 100% by some measurements, according to one strategist.

The change in options market pricing dynamics is a big development. Since the 2007 financial crisis, bearish puts have largely been more expensive than bullish calls, reflecting investor fear about the future of the stock market. The fact that the implied volatility of calls is now increasingly more expensive than puts is a milestone in the stock market's recovery from its crisis lows.

The idea that the stock market will continue to advance is more than a reflection of options trading patterns. Goldman Sachs' portfolio strategists Tuesday raised their 2013 target price for the S&P 500 to 1,750, from 1,625, as the economy improves faster than expected, and companies increase their dividend payouts. The strategists, David Kostin and Stuart Kaiser, expect the index will rise to 1,900 for 2014, and 2,100 for 2015. 

It may be hard to find any real bullish bargains in the options market, but there is some residual comfort in buying calls that cost a fraction of the price of the associated stocks and indexes at a time when most everything under the sun seems to be trading at, or near, record high prices.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 00:14 ----------

Por cierto, que Goldman Sachs tambien vaticina que el techo de deuda de esta semana no va a ser problema. Pero el de Agosto... va a ser MUY complicado...

Por cierto, (y van dos) en Irán la están vistiendo... no le quiten ojo...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy el mercado ha dado una buena lección de humildad. Me refiero a solares y carboneras.
> 
> Las solares ha cerrado en general lejísimos de los máximos. Muchos han perdido hasta las bragas.
> 
> Las carboneras han retrocedido fuertemente al final de la sesión. Alpha ha cerrado plana a pesar de ir subiendo un buen trozo. Pero para muestra un botón: vean Walter.



Se están comportando con una lealtad desconocida en ellas. Están dando la oportunidad de salirse con heridas, graves, pero heridas al fin y al cabo.

Cada vez es más probable que el SP nos dé un susto, o alegría, en una de estas jornadas y cierre con un reversal potente. Ese día, las carboneras y solares mostrarán un desplome importante y al día siguiente abrirán todas con un gap negativo insalvable.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

No te pajees tanto que ni las solares ni las carboneras son tu redil. No es admisible que digas que las solares no han dado un paston al foro. Ya avisamos debidamente el pasado verano en First Solar. Es resto ha sido como tenia que ser. Y no dudes que el carbon va a ir en la misma linea. Y es muy posible que lo hagan con el SP tirando hacia abajo.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No te pajees tanto que ni las solares ni las carboneras son tu redil. No es admisible que digas que las solares no han dado un paston al foro. Ya avisamos debidamente el pasado verano en First Solar. Es resto ha sido como tenia que ser. Y no dudes que el carbon va a ir en la misma linea. Y es muy posible que lo hagan con el SP tirando hacia abajo.



No digo que no hayan dado un pastón. Digo que no van a dejar prisioneros y la masacre entre gacelas que vendan en el primer velón rojo, será intensa.

Con 2 velas seguidas en rojo, habrá que tenerlos muy grandes para saberse salir aunque sea a destiempo.


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

Janus ¿controla usted la brasileña Vale?

Hoy ya que estamos, les confieso una de mis "guarraditas". Hudson Resources. Tenía 2.000 a 0,31 y hoy he cogido 1.000 más a 0,32 (canadienses).


----------



## wetpiñata (22 May 2013)

Pepón, vente de Japón...¡Qué tus hijos te echan de menos!

Hoy Bernanke y mañana Draghi y el IBEX con estos pelos...


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Atención al pollo y el pleno al 15 que parece que le ha tocado...



I LOVE THIS COMPANYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!! Video motivacional épico :Aplauso:
Eso sí, le saltaron los tres bypass 
me parece haber visto otro relacionado con developers también muy gracioso, youtubearé un poco a ver si lo encuentro ... :rolleye:

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 08:37 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Primero se pone el SL y luego el SP ::
> 
> Suerte, ganarle dinero a prisa es un reto.



Hasta Aznar duda de ganarle dinero a PRISA 

Vozpópuli - Aznar sobre el Grupo Prisa:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pepón, vente de Japón...¡Qué tus hijos te echan de menos!
> 
> Hoy Bernanke y mañana Draghi y el IBEX con estos pelos...



lo que usted quiere es que pepon le haga un hijo , guanos dias y tal para cual


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Buenos días y tal para cual, jato too.

Hablando de los máximos usa, la opción mas sensata ahora mismo es la de permanecer en liquidez, sin dejarse llevar por la euforia, y evitando atraer a Pandoro adivinando el techo.

Cierto es que si aquellos bajistas que se encuentran en liquidez ven pasar las jornadas con alzas dia tras dia seria momento de preguntarse si estaban o no en lo cierto.

Dejar de ganar no es perder, eso es cierto y hay que recordarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

la opcion mas sensata es pasar de los gringos y meterle una andanada y endiñada de cortos al ibex , que es bajista de cojones


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

A los buenos días, Señol Chinazo.

Le veo atento, despierto y enhiesto 

Póngame a los pies de su señora siempre,




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días y tal para cual, jato too.
> 
> Hablando de los máximos usa, la opción mas sensata ahora mismo es la de permanecer en liquidez, sin dejarse llevar por la euforia, y evitando atraer a Pandoro adivinando el techo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Aunque me decis loco y tal que AMD subiria se daba por sentado ya que la carga de trabajo con las consolas de nueva generacion es un hecho.
> 
> Pero a lo que voy, cuidado con microsoft, pero mucho mucho cuidado.
> 
> ...



Lo que han tardado...

Microsoft desmiente el cobro en Xbox One por juegos de segunda mano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

A los pies de su señora siempre, la mujer que aleja a un hombre de un audi merece el cielo lleno de zaras y visillos.

Ademas hoy es un dia importante en dax. Lorito lorito.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 10:00 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> la opcion mas sensata es pasar de los gringos y meterle una andanada y endiñada de cortos al ibex , que es bajista de cojones



Asi si. 

Me asustaste con aquello de los 12mil puntazos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

lo de los 12k fue porque estuvieron cerca de romper la jran bajista , pero la jran bajista es la jran bajista y el ibex pues es el ibex 

ahora mismo estoy pensando en que lo tiraran muy fuertemente para hacer un lateral en la zona de minimos , vamos que durante todo lo que queda de año van a procurar tenerlo controlado en zona de minimos para comprar to el papel baratito :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (22 May 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Aunque me decis loco y tal que AMD subiria se daba por sentado ya que la carga de trabajo con las consolas de nueva generacion es un hecho.
> 
> Pero a lo que voy, cuidado con microsoft, pero mucho mucho cuidado.
> 
> ...



A mi me preocupa mucho más el hecho de que estén intentando hacer funcionar unos gráficos de ese calibre con DDR3, por mucha caché que tengan...Vale que no soy un experto en el asunto, pero yo, sinceramente, su idea de tener un "cacho" de memoria rápida donde tienes que controlar al dedillo que va para tenerlo a mano, y que el resto sea "memoria lenta", no lo veo.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ademas hoy es un dia importante en dax. Lorito lorito.





Ciertamente así lo espero.... ya van con un par de sesiones de retraso, a mi gusto


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ciertamente así lo espero.... ya van con un par de sesiones de retraso, a mi gusto



a razón de esto
*estamos ya en estructura de realización (lo que en el mundo gacelo se llama techo). *
quisiera hacerle una pegunta, maese

¿cómo se empapela a los gacelos en esa estructura de realización y como diseña esta, si techo se llama así como se llama suelo ? 

bueno creo que es más de una pregunta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Menudo meneo han metido en el dax...


----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2013)

como han tirado de la cadena!


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 May 2013)

aunque tiren de la cadena, el agua vuelve a subir....


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus ¿controla usted la brasileña Vale?
> 
> Hoy ya que estamos, les confieso una de mis "guarraditas". Hudson Resources. Tenía 2.000 a 0,31 y hoy he cogido 1.000 más a 0,32 (canadienses).



No pico en esos montes. No puedo ayudar.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aunque tiren de la cadena, el agua vuelve a subir....



Pues yo creo que algún día le tocará descansar por un rato

Y si los usanos no hacen los deberes hoy, va a tocar.


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo creo que algún día le tocará descansar..
> 
> Y si los usanos no hacen los deberes hoy va a tocar.



Cuando Berni deje de imprimir, que igual hoy dice cuando dejará de imprimir.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando Berni deje de imprimir, que igual hoy dice cuando dejará de imprimir.



Es verdad, que hoy hay conference conjunta del señor de las impresoras usana y nipona.

Agarrenme esos stops!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

MV el zahori lleva advirtiendo cansinamente de que la jran bajista no seria superada , los gringos con el rsi tan sobrecomprado no podran venir en ayuda del gacelerio :no:


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es verdad, que hoy hay conference conjunta del señor de las impresoras usana y nipona.
> 
> Agarrenme esos stops!!



Para parar las impresoras se tendrán que poner de acuerdo sino una divisa se hundirá respecto a la otra.


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

Pues el BOJ sigue con las compras. Asi que...


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

El spread SAN-BBVA está funcionando bastante bien.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> quisiera hacerle una pegunta, maese
> 
> ¿cómo se empapela a los gacelos en esa estructura de realización y como diseña esta, si techo se llama así como se llama suelo ?





Pues con el AT. Yo le tiro un par de líneas, le digo que una es un soporte y ahí se compra, que otra es una resistencia y ahí se vende, y ya tengo un granero de contrapartes garantizado.

No tengo más que permitir "free float" (que las líneas funcionen) de vez en cuando, cuando no me interesa esa banda del precio, y cuando me interesa hacer de contraparte en esos relevantes, y andando. En estos casos siempre habrá analistos que se inventen una excusa para justificar por qué el AT falló.... la gente se lo sigue creyendo, y la rueda sigue girando. No hay problema.

El AT es una herramienta leoncia, que necesita de recursos leoncios para ejecutarla correctamente. En manos de retails es una bomba de relojería, los arroja directamente a donde ellos quieren que vaya la liquidez, es como guiar a los lemmings al acantilado.


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Para parar las impresoras se tendrán que poner de acuerdo sino una divisa se hundirá respecto a la otra.



Renta4: "todas las miradas estarán hoy en Bernanke, presidente de la FED, que comparecerá a las 16h (hora española), que podría arrojar algo más de luz sobre el "timing" de retirada de los estímulos monetarios (es posible que indique cuándo dejará de aumentar balance la FED)" :cook:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2013)

..........


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Algo de humor sobre la nueva consola de microsoft...


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pues el BOJ sigue con las compras. Asi que...



yo creo que el tema mas que el dia que dejen de compra, será el dia de digan que van a dejar de comprar, y ese puede hoy..... espero


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Hay un desacople entre el SP y el DAX ahora mismo bastante curioso...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> como han tirado de la cadena!



Y han bajado la tapa.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que usted quiere es que pepon le haga un hijo , guanos dias y tal para cual



Le llamaré Marlon Venerio en su honor...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Como se tiran esos lemmings por el acantilado, hoyga...


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

El incremento de operaciones desde las 10:58 es de claro posicionamiento.....

Movimiento fuerte a cp....ienso:


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Renta4: "todas las miradas estarán hoy en Bernanke, presidente de la FED, que comparecerá a las 16h (hora española), que podría arrojar algo más de luz sobre el "timing" de retirada de los estímulos monetarios (es posible que indique cuándo dejará de aumentar balance la FED)" :cook:



A mi me da la impresión que a ver quien el chulo que quita los gin tonics en mitad de la fiesta, así que suma y sigue.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El incremento de operaciones desde las 10:58 es de claro posicionamiento.....
> 
> Movimiento fuerte a cp....ienso:



¿parriiba o pabajo"


----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2013)

esto es a lo que se refieren, cuando dicen empapelar?


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

Habeis visto bankia un -20%.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Jur jur


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Habeis visto bankia un -20%.



Lleva desde el lunes coscilando entre esa cifra y -40%.
Gran éxito de crítica y público.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿parriiba o pabajo"



Espere que lo miro








Parriba.

De momento y mientras no me diga el sistema lo contrario, vamos parriba. No cambio de chaqueta hasta que el sistema me lo diga. 

Podré estar equivocado o no, si lo estoy salta stop que llevo cubierto y si no alegría y jolgorio.

Ya sabe el límite por abajo.


----------



## sirpask (22 May 2013)

¿Con esto un politico Español con informacion privilegiada puede ganar mucha pasta?

ULTIMO AÑO:
cotizacion de bolsa de BANKIA:







Cotizacion de los CDS de bankia:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (22 May 2013)

¿Alguna opinión sobre Tubacex y Tubos Reunidos?


----------



## Fran200 (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Espere que lo miro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paquito...

Escalamiento 10:48 y 10:58 con creación de niveles cp. Atento con los pull 

70 :


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 May 2013)

alguien vió ayer "la carrera de la muerte"..........
joder, que mallllllllaaaaaaaaaaa. Reconozco que ví unos 30 minutos.
Si alguien puede verla (y quiere) solo que vaya a la pelea multitudinaria que hay casi al principio, por que se ve como un tio le pega a otro (repetidas veces), pero se ve claramente como el puño pasa a mas de un palmo de la cabeza del otro.... que mallllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2013)

...........

Esto nos pone en un timing interesante: Será en Octubre ... :XX:


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

Janus, mira que te contradicen:

No hay que seguir los acontecimientos con los ojos, sino con la cabeza. André Kostolany


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 57183
> 
> ...........
> 
> Esto nos pone en un timing interesante: Será en Octubre ... :XX:



Y segundo semestre.......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Paquito...
> 
> Escalamiento 10:48 y 10:58 con creación de niveles cp. Atento con los pull
> 
> 70 :



marditoh 70 mihteriozoh puntoh!!!!!


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

Y coincide con el techo de3 Agosto que comentaba Goldman ayer... 
no, si se va vení una manta de leshes...


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> marditoh 70 mihteriozoh puntoh!!!!!



Le explico con un gráfico lo que ma dicho!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y segundo semestre.......



Y el franco suizo en 1.26/euro, mínimos de 2 años.

¿Que están preparando?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Ya sólo falta que aparezca MM por aquí y tenemos el pescado vendido...


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Le explico con un gráfico lo que ma dicho!!!










Más o menos esto, en 400 (c) ha tenido una señal de agotamiento, por lo que se realiza parte de la entrada, cubriendo un descenso al segundo nivel.

Es decir, quedamos empate si nos mete en los 8370 (c) y salta todo. Si recupera hasta 8414 (c) lo mismo ampliamos.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Más o menos esto, en 400 (c) ha tenido una señal de agotamiento, por lo que se realiza parte de la entrada, cubriendo un descenso al segundo nivel.
> 
> Es decir, quedamos empate si nos mete en los 8370 (c) y salta todo. Si recupera hasta 8414 (c) lo mismo ampliamos.



es decir, si llegan a 8414(c) harían un pull de +70 puntos

sino a 8370(c)

va a ser que lo he entendido mal ¿no?


----------



## nombre (22 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es decir, si llegan a 8414(c) harían un pull de +70 puntos
> 
> sino a 8370(c)
> 
> va a ser que lo he entendido mal ¿no?



yo he entendido que el pull ya esta hecho y ahora a rezar para confirmar


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es decir, si llegan a 8414(c) harían un pull de +70 puntos
> 
> sino a 8370(c)
> 
> va a ser que lo he entendido mal ¿no?



Pull ya está hecho...línea discontinua morada inclinada con una amplitud de 70 points de bellón.

Ese es punto de rebote, de alta probabilidad (como ha sido).

Ahora desde los 8382 aprox, tenemos dos recorridos posibles

+20 donde ha habido agotamiento (como comenté antes)
y el siguiente objetivo estaría de nuevo donde comenzó la serie. 8.452 aprox. (70 puntos).

Hasta aquí lo que ha dicho el amiguete F200.

El 8414 es uno de mis niveles que dejé en el blog. Si se da cuenta en el gráfico entre las 11.07 y 11:43 estuvo peleando duro, con alto número de operaciones (como también comenté hace un rato). Por eso digo que ampliaría cubriéndome con lo que queda de la entrada anterior.

Vamos subiendo Stop y cubriendo entradas unas a otras. Es una forma de operar, si consigues una buena primera entrada en un nivel dado, tienes la partida con muchas posibilidades de ganarla o al menos no perderla.

Es una forma de operar, si lo analiza tiene todo el sentido. El secreto, buscar punto de giro.


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

Prisa va de 10% en 10%, y tiro porque me toca ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Prisa va de 10% en 10%, y tiro porque me toca ...



¿A cuanto sale el cubo de mierda ese ahora mismo?


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿A cuanto sale el cubo de mierda ese ahora mismo?



€0.15 por acción ... OMG !!! !!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

tengo un nivelito para ustec flanderERRE , los 9400  a y el punto de giro va a estar mucho mas abajo de lo que su sistemah IA puede intentar procesar :no:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pull ya está hecho...línea discontinua morada inclinada con una amplitud de 70 points de bellón.
> 
> Ese es punto de rebote, de alta probabilidad (como ha sido).
> 
> ...



Es un privilegio leeros y ver cómo os mojáis.

El culibex está jodido, o salta en los próximos minutos o se vuelve para romper mínimos. Es el momento importante de la sesión, ojo al arrastre del SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

creo que llevamos alcistas desde noviembre del año pasado , a algunos les va a pillar el oso pero bien :fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

Me encanta la banca de inversión y sus recomendaciones ... con ese rango no fallo ni yo ... ... ::::::


----------



## mataresfacil (22 May 2013)

Siguiendo con la noticia de ayer.
 
Microsoft baja y Sony sube, justo cuando anuncian la nueva consola. Por que sera? 

Sony tiene una oportunidad unica de meter un palo historico a Microsoft, solo tiene que mantener prestaciones parecidas a las actuales, permitir segunda mano sin restricciones, no conexion permanente y buena red con juegos. Si sigue el camino xbox se ira a la mierda con ella y en mi opinion Sony esta bastante peor economicamente que micro, ellos veran.

Curiosidad, la nueva consola de Micro se esta apartando a un precio de 450€ de salida base, ya veremos al final, pero por ahi andaran los tiros de la nueva generacion.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 13:49 ----------

Hablando de otra cosa, menudo meneo el de Prisa ni con un palo, ironic mode on- joder con Aznar y lo que le pueden tener que pagar-ironic mode off


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

A por el rico verde. Usa de nuevo alcista. Veremos que dice el barbas hoy.


----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2013)

Alguien opera o tiene alguna opinion formada sobre click trade?


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dos-a-inflacion-y-dolares-hiperinflacion.html

Alucinante.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 14:20 ----------

Viene pepon, otro dia mas... Atentos al SP que la esta liando de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es un privilegio leeros y ver cómo os mojáis.
> 
> El culibex está jodido, o salta en los próximos minutos o se vuelve para romper mínimos. Es el momento importante de la sesión, ojo al arrastre del SP.



Que artistas. Amagan que rompe al alza la consolidación diaria y lo bajan hasta casi mínimos del día. Ahí dejan una vela de martillo y para arriba hasta los niveles que indicaba FranR. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En TF de días, cuidado porque el culibex está muy débil respecto a sus pares y éstos tienen la corrección muy cerca, cada vez más.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

gacelerio gacelerio veo vuestro futuro muy sombrio :abajo:


----------



## Fran200 (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo un nivelito para ustec flanderERRE , los 9400  a y el punto de giro va a estar mucho mas abajo de lo que su sistemah IA puede intentar procesar :no:



Que personaje más curioso 

Mientras por delante de sus bigotes pasaba la operación más clara del día, se entretiene en decir que esto baja, pues muy bien. Seguro que bajará y subirá, el problema es cuando, hasta donde y durante cuanto tiempo. Como entretenimiento está bien eso de decir que sube y baja, que más da! 

Lo importante es pillar una operación clara llevarse un global de 500 puntos en contratos gordos, en dos horas. 

A partir de ese momento te bajas a la calle, buscas a alguien que lo necesite y le das 200 pavos, llamas a un colega y te metes un paseo en un 356 o un daytona hasta encontrar un garito agradable. (Yo no tengo ninguno de los dos, eso es high level).

Mientras tanto pues habrá cientos de personajes como este por los foros, de esos que tanto me gusta visitar, diciendo SUBE no! BAJA!! y la vida pasa y por cierto, muy deprisa, para gastarla en ese tipo de tonterías.

Señores mucha suerte, me piro y aprovecho para quejarme del precio de los hoteles para ver correr a los señoritos!!!!!


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus, mira que te contradicen:
> 
> No hay que seguir los acontecimientos con los ojos, sino con la cabeza. André Kostolany



Él siempre dice que se arruinó varias veces. Yo de momento no me he arruinado y sigo vivo ..... y él no.

Es muy fácil dar consejos cuando uno es rico. Yo soy humilde.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 May 2013)

Leo últimamente por encima el hilo, y hace unos pocos días alguien hablaba de comprar acciones de la basura de Prisa; ¿algún alma cándida compró?

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Huyan de tradear de momento en Prisa. Me dicen que están pensando hacer una pirula radical y creo que el valor puede dispararse de igual forma que hundirse. Hasta aquí puedo leer. Están pensando en hacer algo "diferente".


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Huyan de tradear de momento en Prisa. Me dicen que están pensando hacer una pirula radical y creo que el valor puede dispararse de igual forma que hundirse. Hasta aquí puedo leer. Están pensando en hacer algo "diferente".



Si puede pasar una de las dos cosas, probablemente se hundirá.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si puede pasar una de las dos cosas, probablemente se hundirá.









La estoy esperando.....


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Solares nuevamente vienen despelotadas.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 15:25 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Si puede pasar una de las dos cosas, probablemente se hundirá.



Hará las dos cosas. Tirón hacia arriba con mucho volumen. Se enganchará una nueva source de gacelones y luego hasta abajo.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 15:28 ----------

Bankia ya está rondando el euro. Vamos a ver qué pasa en los últimos días del mes. Lo mismo le dan una hostia que le duele hasta a Goiri.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Huyan de tradear de momento en Prisa. Me dicen que están pensando hacer una pirula radical y creo que el valor puede dispararse de igual forma que hundirse. Hasta aquí puedo leer. Están pensando en hacer algo "diferente".



Yo he salido esta mañana, entré sin verlo claro.


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si puede pasar una de las dos cosas, probablemente se hundirá.



+1 ::

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 15:34 ----------




Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Leo últimamente por encima el hilo, y hace unos pocos días alguien hablaba de comprar acciones de la basura de Prisa; ¿algún alma cándida compró?
> 
> Saludos.



Sip ::::::


----------



## garpie (22 May 2013)

Alaaa los yankis cansinos... :|


----------



## Deshollinador (22 May 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Leo últimamente por encima el hilo, y hace unos pocos días alguien hablaba de comprar acciones de la basura de Prisa; ¿algún alma cándida compró?
> 
> Saludos.




Yo entre ayer, y hoy me han sacado :abajo:

No las vuelvo a mirar de momento, me da a mí que se van a 0,10 ::


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Creo que el ProShares está preparando un movimiento fuerte al alza. El MACD y el estocástico lo están pidiendo. El volumen en cualquier momento aparece. Es importante verlo.


----------



## nombre (22 May 2013)

"el presidente de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York dice que todavía no hay lo suficiente como para poder tomar esa decisión y que hay que esperar entre 3 y 4 meses para poder empezar a pensar en el futuro de los programas cuantitativos, lo que nos va a dejar un verano algo movido." Serenity


Vamos, ahora en verano a la inversa. Datos usa Buenos igual a bajadas...

Fran, no se si clavara usted los niveles de aquí a final de año, que viendo la trayectoria fijo que también, pero lo que es el timming y direccion me da que vamos a tener que quitarnos el sombrero y reverenciarnos ante usted mas que si del propio pandoro se tratara. :Aplauso:


----------



## Cascooscuro (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que el ProShares está preparando un movimiento fuerte al alza. El MACD y el estocástico lo están pidiendo. El volumen en cualquier momento aparece. Es importante verlo.



Y eso significa...(SP? IBEX? DAX?)


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Como el ibex pase los 8600 fijo que va a los 9000 de cabeza


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Y eso significa...(SP? IBEX? DAX?)



Incremento sustancial de la volatilidad ..... sinómino de compra de puts para cobertura.


----------



## Deshollinador (22 May 2013)

Por aquí dejo un enlace de las negociaciones de bokers, se puede ver las compras/ventas diarias, semanales y anuales.

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

MERCADOS-ESPAÑA-NEGOCIACIONES POR BROKER


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 May 2013)

Las solares como que se han dado pelín la vuelta. Recogiendo plusvis el personal.
Por cierto Sr. Janus, ¿Walter empieza a coger carrerilla? o es un fake.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

Fran200 dijo:


> Que personaje más curioso
> 
> Mientras por delante de sus bigotes pasaba la operación más clara del día, se entretiene en decir que esto baja, pues muy bien. Seguro que bajará y subirá, el problema es cuando, hasta donde y durante cuanto tiempo. Como entretenimiento está bien eso de decir que sube y baja, que más da!
> 
> ...




Qué grande eres mamonaso, y repartidor de estopa sin piedad.

Anécdota: Fartusco con un 438 ... "Para tener eso solo hay que tener dinero, para tener esto además hace falta clase" ::

Ha cumplido la estructura, casi a la perfección :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)




----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Hay que joderse... los tíos finalmente cumplieron y dieron el 8K5+


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Bernanke 
Seguirán comprando bonos hasta que el empleo mejore mucho más


----------



## paulistano (22 May 2013)

Ya se que se viene llorao al hvei.... Pero se me han escapado 3500 san, orden a 5,402 y la hijaputa ha tanteado con el 5,403 y para arriba...... 

Así es la vida...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Virgen santisima

que peponian


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Las solares como que se han dado pelín la vuelta. Recogiendo plusvis el personal.
> Por cierto Sr. Janus, ¿Walter empieza a coger carrerilla? o es un fake.



A mí no me termina de convencer del todo. Eso sí, si el carbón se pone alcista .... subirá aunque pienso que otras subirán bastante más.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:15 ----------

Ni peponian ni el barbas ni la madre que les parió a todos ellos. ES EL JATO QUE VA SOLO EN POSICIONES CORTAS Y CON ALTO APALANCAMIENTO.


----------



## darwinn (22 May 2013)

yo estoy por vender arcelor en cuanto toque los 10,4


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

Ale todos a comer ladrillo, mas QE mas pobreza.


----------



## Misterio (22 May 2013)

Bernanke compró con el SP en 700 y no va a vender en la vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí no me termina de convencer del todo. Eso sí, si el carbón se pone alcista .... subirá aunque pienso que otras subirán bastante más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> Ni peponian ni el barbas ni la madre que les parió a todos ellos. ES EL JATO QUE VA SOLO EN POSICIONES CORTAS Y CON ALTO APALANCAMIENTO.



MV el maestro de sabiduria va corto en ibex y viene recomendando no hacer el gamba con los cortos en indices gringos :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Todo sube, el euro, los metales, los índices ...... qué chulo está todo el campo lleno de capullos de margarita.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

de todas maneras esto tiene toda la pinta de ser el ultimo estiron asi que cuidadin alcistas :bla:


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

Los 1700 esta semana sino es hoy.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el maestro de sabiduria va corto en ibex y viene recomendando no hacer el gamba con los cortos en indices gringos :fiufiu:



Algunos llevamos horas de vuelo y de vez en cuando acertamos cuando congelamos las posiciones. Pero es dramático el follado magnético al que están sometiendo a los bears.

Tú en tu trono del rey del reino troll que todo lo ves y casi todo lo aciertas .... no les has ayudado.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

No te digo ná, y te lo digo tó.

¿Dónde estaban las contrapartes en esta subida?

No las he visto.

No te he dicho ná y te lo he dicho tó.


----------



## ddddd (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mí no me termina de convencer del todo. Eso sí, si el carbón se pone alcista .... subirá aunque pienso que otras subirán bastante más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> Ni peponian ni el barbas ni la madre que les parió a todos ellos. ES EL JATO QUE VA SOLO EN POSICIONES CORTAS Y CON ALTO APALANCAMIENTO.



¿Cuáles serían las mejores carboneras llegado el momento? ¿Arch Coal, Alpha National Resources, Peabody...?

Lo que es impresionante es lo de JRCC, me da que están llenando bien el horno de gacelillas, eso sí quien esté aprovechando este camino, madre mía...


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Huyan de tradear de momento en Prisa. Me dicen que están pensando hacer una pirula radical y creo que el valor puede dispararse de igual forma que hundirse. Hasta aquí puedo leer. Están pensando en hacer algo "diferente".



Esto quizá?? :S

PRISA rumores que matan por GESPROBOLSA 22/05/13

PRISA rumores que matan

PRISA pretende capitalizar la deuda (2000m €) en acciones dando entrada a un nuevo socio ¿Será Slim? , esto tendría un efecto diluvito a corto plazo en los actuales accionistas y muy positivo para la compañía a medio – largo plazo que podría ahorrar tener que mal vender activos y lo que es mejor ahorraría 200 millones de € al año en gastos financieros.

Fuente: bolsamania

Esto es el motivo por el cual el valor esta bajando ahora mismo.

Dicen que ha vendido UBS, Citigroup y toda la banca americana, esto viene ya desde el año pasado, en nuestros informes reiterábamos que se estaban convirtiendo acciones clase B en clase A para venderlas en mercado, siempre había esperanzas de que dichas ventas se terminaran algún día, pero el problema era que canjeaban y canjeaban y soltaban y soltaban sin importar el precio.

Por técnico

Pánico , es la conclusión exacta a este movimiento, el valor rompe el soporte en 0,20€, saltan stops, encima le meten un anuncio de una emisión de bonos convertibles y tenemos un cocktail explosivo, todos a vender, los que esperaban rebote venden , los que pensaban que a medio plazo subiría venden, los que tenían acciones clase B en clase A también venden y alguno que aprovechando la ruptura a la baja se haya puesto corto pues también vende.

Ahora mismo no hay soportes en el valor por que se encuentra en caída libre, ahora bien, si el valor consigue rebotar podría buscar 0,20€ que era el antiguo soporte antes de continuar con la caída.

Podría ser un pelotazo si quien suscribiera los 2000 millones de € en bonos fuera Slim, pero solo es una conjetura basada en que es accionista y que los americanos si venden por que no quieren saber nada, evidentemente no compraran la emisión de bonos.

Veremos que ocurre en próximos días, no se descarta que siga cayendo pese a estar a 0,165€, el mercado es irracional y siempre sobre reacciona, sobre todo cuando hay noticias de por medio.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No te digo ná, y te lo digo tó.
> 
> ¿Dónde estaban las contrapartes en esta subida?
> 
> ...



es que esto tiene toditita la pinta de ser la ultima carga de la caballeria alcista :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

El verde es un color especial. Tiñe esta piel de toro de plusvalias. Sale bernanke sale cual maquina de los hermanos mar.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Habría que ver el momento. Las más volátiles, quitando James que creo que va a quebrar con probabilidad medio-alta, serían Arch y Alpha. También se puede y debe estar llegado ese momento en Peabody.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Y duque fran200 ha poste ado hoy, por el bien del sargento que el rey MM no escriba hoy.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que esto tiene toditita la pinta de ser la ultima carga de la caballeria alcista :fiufiu:




Déjese de caballerías y caballerizas, hamijo Játrapa.

La noticia es buena, los índices suben. Fantástico.

Pero cuando suben impulsados por los chúngale, no es lo mismo que cuando suben impulsados por los retails que pagan $1K/mo por sus noticias Bloomberg, en la esperanza de que eso les dará un edge frente a otros retails, ¿ verdad ?


----------



## darwinn (22 May 2013)

Vendidas las arcelor, lo guardaré para cenar el finde y tener contenta a la parienta


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya sólo falta que aparezca MM por aquí y tenemos el pescado vendido...









MV ha pasado la caballería, pero quedaba rocinante que es algo más lento.


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No te digo ná, y te lo digo tó.
> 
> ¿Dónde estaban las contrapartes en esta subida?
> 
> ...



Lo qué?






Expláyese maese.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Sargento comprese el piso de valdevevas, el siemprealcismo ha llegado.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

cuanta falta de conocimiento veo , si estamos a puntito de hundirnos , al loro :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> MV ha pasado la caballería, pero quedaba rocinante que es algo más lento.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

hay estas gacelillas , no tienen ni gota coñocimiento y asi os va , solo les queda tragar tochos en cantidades industriales :: :XX:


----------



## aksarben (22 May 2013)

Ohmaga! ¡Las tres señales peponian en un mismo día! : :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Lo qué?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estructura de paquetes: retail y algún mediano


Sinceramente, dígame que algún gordo-gordo está fiando su entrada a largo al hecho de que Bernie hablase hoy....

Los que tenían que entrar, ya entraron. Hay gente que se habrá quedado fuera, por supuesto, como muchas veces nos pasa a nosotros. Pero entrar ahora con un volumen de "gordo" es suicida. 

Estamos en realización ahora mismo. El que realice 50 puntos arriba, pues cojonudo. El que lo haga 50 abajo, pues un poquito menos de pasta. 

Pero tenga esto por cierto: no hay sillas para todos, y no se van a quedar tranquilamente esperando a que otros gordos realicen antes, y ellos sean los últimos tontos en quedarse sin silla cuando pare la música.

edit: 40 puntos abajo en Daxie mientras escribo este post. No sé si me explico. Suba, suba... que poco más arriba hay gente esperando a realizar.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Estructura de paquetes: retail y algún mediano
> 
> 
> Sinceramente, dígame que algún gordo-gordo está fiando su entrada a largo al hecho de que Bernie hablase hoy....
> ...



O sea ¿que no hay gordos-gordos dando soporte ahora mismo?

Jur jur

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:38 ----------

Pedazo de reversal del crimen organizado...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

como de costumbre no habeis visto la jugada , es el clasico compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia , solo que un poquito mas complejo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Mas bien que los gordos gordos están vendiendo al alcanzar los niveles que hemos coronado hoy.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

Que bárbaros , por curiosidad, miren donde han empezado a soltar .... si en 8.483 blog rules.

Dejen la puerta abierta que puedan salir de forma ordenada, por favor sin pisotones.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2013)

jur 

que velón rojo


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> MV ha pasado la caballería, pero quedaba rocinante que es algo más lento.



Grande ..................................


----------



## darwinn (22 May 2013)

joder, es la primera vez en mi vida que vendo en el pico y justo baja después. Una experiencia nueva para esta gacelilla que escribe


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que bárbaros , por curiosidad, miren donde han empezado a soltar .... si en 8.483 blog rules.
> 
> Dejen la puerta abierta que puedan salir de forma ordenada, por favor sin pisotones.



tu sigue con tus nivelitos flanderERRE , algun dia lo conseguiras chavalin


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que bárbaros , por curiosidad, miren donde han empezado a soltar .... si en 8.483 blog rules.
> 
> Dejen la puerta abierta que puedan salir de forma ordenada, por favor sin pisotones.



Y caen hasta 8414... blog rules again

Esto no esta bajo control !que va!


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> O sea ¿que no hay gordos-gordos dando soporte ahora mismo?
> 
> Jur jur
> 
> ...





Si los hay, yo no los veo.

Mire, los leoncios no son tan malos como se les pinta. De verdad que no.

Observan cierto código de conducta entre ellos. Perro no come perro, si Ud. me entiende. 

Una realización masiva es lo que usualmente nosotros llamamos un sell-off. Un selloff es un grito claro y cristalino de "se acabó la fiesta". Técnicamente es un error de organización entre institucionales, algo así como no respetar la cola para entrar en el metro. Eso no conviene a nadie, y menos cuando tengo posiciones que realizar a un buen precio. Por favor, no me tiren esos índices... todavía.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu sigue con tus nivelitos flanderERRE , algun dia lo conseguiras chavalin



Hoy ya lo he conseguido.. ¿Ha ganado usted algo? ::


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como de costumbre no habeis visto la jugada , es el clasico compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia , solo que un poquito mas complejo



Mamonaso, sigue más arriba que ayer, antes de ayer, the day before de antesde ayer y así mirando hacia atrás toda la historia.

Reconócelo, te ha metido el pico por el culo un pelícano y le ha dado por berrear y abrir la boca todo lo que puede. Qué dolor.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si los hay, yo no los veo.
> 
> Mire, los leoncios no son tan malos como se les pinta. De verdad que no.
> 
> ...



pero perro si que come perra , cuidado pues don pollas 

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:47 ----------

bueno señores la señales estan ahi , los mas grandes gacelones cosmicos han hecho acto de presencia y son alcistas a mas no poder , esta todo dicho , soltad to el papel ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Noble FranR a sus pies.


----------



## TenienteDan (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Y caen hasta 8414... blog rules again
> 
> Esto no esta bajo control !que va!



Por añadir, sin saber si le es de relevancia o no.

Coinciden con el S1 y el S2 de los PP.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Jo sigue hablando para calmar el siempre alcismo, solo espero que el sargento no haya firmado la escritura en vvv.


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si los hay, yo no los veo.
> 
> Mire, los leoncios no son tan malos como se les pinta. De verdad que no.
> 
> ...



A mí, lo que me cuadra que se está haciendo en el ibex, es justo lo contrario (por recuento de saldo). Con la bajada de ayer están todavía en -2200 netos. No sé cuánto habrán recuperado hoy, si es que han recuperado. Y el caso, es que creo que no puedo estar demasiado equivocado con el recuento de saldo (aunque sólo sea como un indicador orientativo del saldo leoncio) Porque el caso, es que yo ya he dado días atrás el 8470 y el 8417 que están usando ahora. Y yo no los saco a base de tirar líneas a lo técnico. 

Así pues FranR. Yo creo que siguen quedando bajadas de este tipo (no sé si a niveles más bajos o subiendo, tirando, recuperando en niveles similares, etc), sea como sea, todavía estaríamos según mis hipótesis, algo lejos de iniciar un arranque hacia los 9k. Y el caso, es que el Ibex estaría haciendo exactamente lo contrario que el resto de los índices, si la info de pollastre, respecto a un crash cercano cuando todos los leoncios hayan realizado sus plusvas, se cumple....

Winter is coming,.... o algo..


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

quien es el tal sagento ienso:

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:55 ----------




Abner dijo:


> A mí, lo que me cuadra que se está haciendo en el ibex, es justo lo contrario (por recuento de saldo). Con la bajada de ayer están todavía en -2200 netos. No sé cuánto habrán recuperado hoy, si es que han recuperado. Y el caso, es que creo que no puedo estar demasiado equivocado con el recuento de saldo (aunque sólo sea como un indicador orientativo del saldo leoncio) Porque el caso, es que yo ya he dado días atrás el 8470 y el 8417 que están usando ahora. Y yo no los saco a base de tirar líneas a lo técnico.
> 
> Así pues FranR. Yo creo que siguen quedando bajadas de este tipo (no sé si a niveles más bajos o subiendo, tirando, recuperando en niveles similares, etc), sea como sea, todavía estaríamos según mis hipótesis, algo lejos de iniciar un arranque hacia los 9k. Y el caso, es que el Ibex estaría haciendo exactamente lo contrario que el resto de los índices, si la info de pollastre respecto a un crash cercano cuando todos los leoncios hayan realizado sus plusvas.....
> 
> Winter is coming,.... o algo..



bajar subiendo ? ::


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

Bueno, sí, hay una explicación. Va a haber una ruptura en breve en índices internacionales, el ibex acompaña para que los leoncios finiquiten cortos del todo y empiecen a acumular para saldo positivo. Pero en ese caso, no vemos los 9500 en mucho tiempo, si es que llegan a verse.


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

¿conocían esta web?

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, sí, hay una explicación. Va a haber una ruptura en breve en índices internacionales, el ibex acompaña para que los leoncios finiquiten cortos del todo y empiecen a acumular para saldo positivo. Pero en ese caso, no vemos los 9500 en mucho tiempo, si es que llegan a verse.



Desde luego los movimientos que estamos viendo, especialmente hoy, son de cierto nerviosismo entre las élites. 

Lo que pase tiene que ser pronto, rompiendo lo que al fin y al cabo sigue siendo un lateral.

Habrá que estar atento a los movimientos de los grades para pillar el latigazo en la dirección correcta, esperemos que sea al norte.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin y hoy lo estamos viendo , que sigan con sus nivelitos y demas chorradas , los humildes tenemos el coñocimiento , por tanto sabiamos que no se conseguiria superar a la todopoderosa jran bajista inexistente :no:


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin y hoy lo estamos viendo , que sigan con sus nivelitos y demas chorradas , los humildes tenemos el coñocimiento , por tanto sabiamos que no se conseguiria superar a la todopoderosa jran bajista inexistente :no:



Que cansino, busque un nuevo personaje este es demasiado repetitivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que cansino, busque un nuevo personaje este es demasiado repetitivo.



hasta que por fin se empieza a enterar de algo señor flanderERRE :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin




San Fermín, carissimo capuletto... es San Fermín.

Ti salutto, cornutto !! ::::


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> San Fermín, carissimo capuletto... es San Fermín.
> 
> Ti salutto, cornutto !! ::::



Ya le corrigieron hace unos días, ahora lo hace para llamar la atención.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> San Fermín, carissimo capuletto... es San Fermín.
> 
> Ti salutto, cornutto !! ::::



es san valentin , o es que vas a saber mas que yo , seria demasiada soberbia pensar siquiera que puedes saber mas que yo :no:


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> A mí, lo que me cuadra que se está haciendo en el ibex, es justo lo contrario (por recuento de saldo). Con la bajada de ayer están todavía en -2200 netos. No sé cuánto habrán recuperado hoy, si es que han recuperado. Y el caso, es que creo que no puedo estar demasiado equivocado con el recuento de saldo (aunque sólo sea como un indicador orientativo del saldo leoncio) Porque el caso, es que yo ya he dado días atrás el 8470 y el 8417 que están usando ahora. Y yo no los saco a base de tirar líneas a lo técnico.
> 
> Así pues FranR. Yo creo que siguen quedando bajadas de este tipo (no sé si a niveles más bajos o subiendo, tirando, recuperando en niveles similares, etc), sea como sea, todavía estaríamos según mis hipótesis, algo lejos de iniciar un arranque hacia los 9k. Y el caso, es que el Ibex estaría haciendo exactamente lo contrario que el resto de los índices, si la info de pollastre, respecto a un crash cercano cuando todos los leoncios hayan realizado sus plusvas, se cumple....
> 
> Winter is coming,.... o algo..




Sólo un consejo. Ud. decide si lo toma o no.

Si cree que Ud. está "up to something", o cree que puede sacar un edge, oriente sus habilidades a un índice serio. Esto significa el ES (EEUU) o el FDAX (EU). El STOXX50 queda descartado por ser algo gayer ::

Si va a prescindir del pinta y colorea, y va a intentar entender esta movida de forma seria, ataque a índices serios. No pierda su tiempo con índices espejo y/o chicharros como el Ibex, porque sólo conseguirá despistarse.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 17:14 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Ya le corrigieron hace unos días, ahora lo hace para llamar la atención.



argh.... una attention whore ! 

marditoh jatencio.... ::


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿conocían esta web?
> 
> Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.



Si, tiene chicha !! :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

Dedicado a Bertok, con cariño, de su abuelita que le quiere:

The Pyramid Crisis: Protect Yourself From the Greatest Threat to Your Financial Security and Way of Life.

Los demás absténganse, que al final es sólo propaganda.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 17:18 ----------

Por cierto, San Martín es una festividad que se celebra el 11 de noviembre en honor de Martín de Tours, es una fecha señalada en muchos pueblos pues es cuando tradicionalmente tenía lugar la matanza del cerdo. ¿dejamos los 4000 del ibex para entonces? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

" a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin " , viene a ser como cuando digo " mas razon que un tonto " esta claro que no es correcto pero eso da igual porque es trolleo , si es que les falta ... :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 May 2013)

No sea malo e intente engañarle. Que por una cosa así pueden tumbarle cuando se examine para nacionalizarse cuando venga a gastarse la platita. Es San Martín. 



pollastre dijo:


> San Fermín, carissimo capuletto... es San Fermín.
> 
> Ti salutto, cornutto !! ::::


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Gatopró se refiere al día de "marica el último" en el que alguien "el marica" se queda sin silla. Él obstenta a lo Loeb el mayor palmarés posible del reino del rey Troll.


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

Subiendo a golpe de declaraciones, el barbas habia dicho algo que no gusta y por el pinganillo le han dicho, chache que esto no tira...

Bipolar day.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> No sea malo e intente engañarle. Que por una cosa así pueden tumbarle cuando se examine para nacionalizarse cuando venga a gastarse la platita. Es San Martín.



Manda huevos que se haya dado cuenta un tercero, en vez del propio Játrapa al que iba dirigido el troleo de "San Fermín"...

Gatencio, está Ud. falto de reflejos. Se desliza quizás por la jran brajista ? ::


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sólo un consejo. Ud. decide si lo toma o no.
> 
> Si cree que Ud. está "up to something", o cree que puede sacar un edge, oriente sus habilidades a un índice serio. Esto significa el ES (EEUU) o el FDAX (EU). El STOXX50 queda descartado por ser algo gayer ::
> 
> ...




Si es la mejor explicación a su chalaura. Necesita que le presten atención, y aquí lo consigue, por eso está todo el día aquí.


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

People everywhere calling SP500 top...


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si es la mejor explicación a su chalaura. Necesita que le presten atención, y aquí lo consigue, por eso está todo el día aquí.




No sé, no sé.... yo creo que el Játrapa quiere aprender sus ni*v*elungos, igual que el Burbie ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

venga dejad de alimentar al troll por favor :o


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Desde luego los movimientos que estamos viendo, especialmente hoy, son de cierto nerviosismo entre las élites.
> 
> Lo que pase tiene que ser pronto, rompiendo lo que al fin y al cabo sigue siendo un lateral.
> 
> Habrá que estar atento a los movimientos de los grades para pillar el latigazo en la dirección correcta, esperemos que sea al norte.



La impresión que me da, de novato total (historieta ahead), es que el ibex es un índice que manejan muy pocos, que van al unísono, y que salvo algún outsider despistado que se cuela por aquí, -como la lucha que se produjo el viernes con un outsider alcista-, esto se maneja como un chiringuito más hispanistaní. 

La idea es, que estos leoncios, empezaron a cargarse de cortos desde que se pasó por primera vez por los 8300 allá por el 24 de abril,; y que probablemente, les ha sorprendido la tardanza de un posible flash crash a nivel mundial que aprovechar para cerrar los cortos con jugosas plusvis cuando se desatase el pánico, y que como el crash no ha llegado cuando ellos esperaban, nos han metido en este lateral, a la expectativa de que se produzca ese gran movimiento. El lateral, pues, no sería indecisión ni nervios, es el mantenimiento que tienen que hacer de las posiciones obligados por la falta del guano usano para realizar posis....

Mode historieta de gacelo off.


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sólo un consejo. Ud. decide si lo toma o no.
> 
> Si cree que Ud. está "up to something", o cree que puede sacar un edge, oriente sus habilidades a un índice serio. Esto significa el ES (EEUU) o el FDAX (EU). El STOXX50 queda descartado por ser algo gayer ::
> 
> ...



Yo pienso igual, el ibex me da la sensacion que solo hay 1 o 2 manos fuertes que lo dirigen a su antojo. El el dax y sp aparecen muchos grandes operadores a veces con intereses opuestos.


----------



## FranR (22 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo pienso igual, el ibex me da la sensacion que solo hay 1 o 2 manos fuertes que lo dirigen a su antojo. El el dax y sp aparecen muchos grandes operadores a veces con intereses opuestos.



Por supuesto que el Ibex es así, los más antiguos recordarán a Luis y Fran jugando con el Churribex.

Eso lo hace atractivo a ciertas manos. Solo hace falta que unos cuantos de fuera se fijen en nosotros y crean que hay oportunidades para descorrelacionarse con cualquier índice serio conocido.


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> San Fermín, carissimo capuletto... es San Fermín.
> 
> Ti salutto, cornutto !! ::::



No es San Martín?
edit: fail por despistao


----------



## inversobres (22 May 2013)

Usa va a chapar hoy en maximos historicos e histerios mal que pese. Nos queda un tiempoaun.


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Usa va a chapar hoy en maximos historicos e histerios mal que pese. Nos queda un tiempoaun.



Como todos los días desde hace 2 semanas.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 May 2013)

Uy... Al Mariano le ha vuelto a traicionar el ojo cuando explicaba como vamos a salir de esta.

En directo. Canal 24 horas en directo - RTVE.es


----------



## ave phoenix (22 May 2013)

Del blog de FranR:

_*ADD:

To BurBubolsa líneas de código

If BB said HDP
Then GoOut Forum
Código 5 next 27 mayo 17:00 aprox.*_

:XX:


----------



## tarrito (22 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No es San Martín?



sshhhhh !!! :ouch:

se trata de confundir al Jato

cosa harto fácil ... por cierto ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

ahi van los gringos , si es que no estais a lo que debeis estar ejpertitos :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2013)

jo donde lo han dejado, hoy han ido a 70 puntos


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

El euro está haciendo trolling


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No es San Martín?
> edit: fail por despistao



::::::

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 18:42 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Por supuesto que el Ibex es así, los más antiguos recordarán a Luis y Fran jugando con el Churribex.
> 
> Eso lo hace atractivo a ciertas manos. Solo hace falta que unos cuantos de fuera se fijen en nosotros y crean que hay oportunidades para descorrelacionarse con cualquier índice serio conocido.




Es cierto...

el Ibex es el paraíso para cierto tipo de operativa: insiders, manos fuertes cuando no se llama demasiado la atención...

Vuelvan su atención al asunto Bankia, hará cosa de un par de semanas (no lo recuerdo exactamente). Pasó de 0,1 a 0,7 o algo así, digamos, un +700%.

¿ A quién creen Uds. que está reservado ese trade ? No a un institucional internacional, desde luego. Tampoco a los retail patrios (por lo general).

¿ Quienes nos quedan ? Pues los cuatro leoncios de poca monta patrios, que mueven desde luego más que los retails, pero mucho menos que los institucionales "de verdad". Esos que se toman juntos los carajillos por la mañana y los cubatas a las 18 : 00pm en Madrid, y se comentan las jugadas del día. Los cuatro "medio-institucionales" que tenemos en España.

Esta gente, entre copas, se comenta el tema de Bankia... se montan el pelotazo ellos solos usando cuatro duros, y cojonudo el tema. Así tuvimos el +700% de hace dos semanas.

Pues el Ibex es poco menos lo mismo, ligeramente ampliado y algo más diversificado. Pero no mucho más lejos de los cubatas a las 18 : 00pm y los chascarrillos de turno...


----------



## Abner (22 May 2013)

castuzos everywhere ::
Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> castuzos everywhere ::
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2




More or less.

No conozco ese rollo, pero casi, casi, juraría que estoy viéndolo.

Los cinco corbata-de-plástico en el garito de parece-que-tengo-pasta-porque-pago-15-pavasos-por-un-gintonic-guarro, pegándose unos jaja-juju y comentando la jugada.

Luego, pocos días antes del tema, cada uno de ellos comenta (intoxica) la supuesta "info privilegiada" a un círculo más o menos cercano de amiguetes o conocidos. Digamos que son los gacelos que cebarán la carga explosiva.

En fin, el resto es sencillo de imaginar.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

que perdidos os veo ejpertitos , es lo que tiene no tener FED ni humilda ni na :abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> More or less.
> 
> No conozco ese rollo, pero casi, casi, juraría que estoy viéndolo.
> 
> ...


----------



## amago45 (22 May 2013)

Hoy en PRISA, Banco Sabadell (IBS BA) compró 1.5m de acciones. Nunca le había visto por aquí.
En cambio Benito y Monjardín que han estado comprando toda la semana, han vendido hoy todo lo comprado (1m redondo de acciones) entiendo que con suculentas pérdidas (al becario que estaba haciendo sus primeros trades le van a dar de collejas hoy) 8:
Sigue soltando lana Morgan Stanley (1.6m)... si que tenían lana ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que perdidos os veo ejpertitos , es lo que tiene no tener FED ni humilda ni na :abajo:



Toma

Hazte un pin,


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

transversal de mi vida


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Uy,uy 

los usanos

Esta vez si parece que va en serio...







Que nos vamos de guanos. *Esta vez sí*.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 May 2013)

Tobogan de mi vida


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como de costumbre no habeis visto la jugada , es el clasico compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia , solo que un poquito mas complejo



al final es cierto aquello de que a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin , bravo maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sargento comprese el piso de valdevevas, el siemprealcismo ha llegado.



Cómpralas toaaaaaas ::

Yo ya voy servido de liquidez hasta que el culibex muestre por donde sale. De momento sigue guarreando el nivel mientras el SP y el DAX van más allá del universo.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Esta vez no hay truco

Me huelo a que puede darse el giro en USA a partir de hoy mismo.

Hay un full-equipe de flandercitos entrando a un bareto nuevo llamado "El crematorio" ?? ::


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (22 May 2013)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Alguna opinión sobre Tubacex y Tubos Reunidos?



¿Alguien me puede decir algo de estas dos?


gracias.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quien es el tal sagento ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:55 ----------
> 
> ...



Muyayo, nasio pa matá.

Quítate de en medio que voy nerviosssso ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cómpralas toaaaaaas ::
> 
> Yo ya voy servido de liquidez hasta que el culibex muestre por donde sale. De momento sigue guarreando el nivel mientras el SP y el DAX van más allá del universo.



que poco conoces al ibex sargentito :abajo:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jo sigue hablando para calmar el siempre alcismo, solo espero que el sargento no haya firmado la escritura en vvv.



La masacre en el SP ha sido terrible.

Deja que las gacelas sigan invirtiendo y vigila bien los 1660.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Puag, ...puag...

que vomitona tiene

A los botes!!!


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta vez no hay truco
> 
> Me huelo a que puede darse el giro en USA a partir de hoy mismo.
> 
> Hay un full-equipe de flandercitos entrando a un bareto nuevo llamado "El crematorio" ?? ::




Y no dirá que no fue cantado en directo, con un par de horas de antelación, en el - otrora - glorioso HVEI35


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puag, ...puag...
> 
> que vomitona tiene
> 
> A los botes!!!



que no pare la cosa :Baile:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Coño, el SP ha fusilao a casi todos los cortos, antes de empezar su crash...
> 
> Han pillado a alguno de casa?
> 
> Hoy es miércoles, que es un día propicio para marcar extremo y girar.



Levantas la liebre .... ::

Algunas gacelas nubladas por la avaricia no te van a entender.

Mientras el SP no pierda el 1660 y el culibex no rompa al alza los 8660, son movimientos de ultracorto.

De momento, vamos a seguirlo con prudencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Y no dirá que no fue cantado en directo, con un par de horas de antelación, en el - otrora - glorioso HVEI35



Tome

Le obsequio con este gif ideal para estas ocasiones...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 18:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Usted tiene mucho nivel 8:


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Usted tiene mucho nivel 8:




Pues contráteme para decorar la trinchera, carayo... que yo nunca renuncio a un sobresueldo de pluriempleado español :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Mañana pueden montar una fosa común en el inicio europeo

Si se lo proponen...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta vez no hay truco
> 
> Me huelo a que puede darse el giro en USA a partir de hoy mismo.
> 
> Hay un full-equipe de flandercitos entrando a un bareto nuevo llamado "El crematorio" ?? ::



Las gacelillas no le van a creer. Ya sabe usted que es el momento de acumular ... 

El daño lo harán los velas rojas seguidas. Luego no saldrán por no asumir pérdidas y serán inversores a largo.

De momento no hay nada roto de forma grave.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 17:52 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Pues contráteme para decorar la trinchera, carayo... que yo nunca renuncio a un sobresueldo de pluriempleado español :XX:



Para trabajar conmigo, usted tiene que invertir. Luego ya si eso, le devuelvo los dineros ... ::

Cabrones, sabéis mucho, mucho.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Mi sentido arácnido me indica que hemos hecho fracking en la cueva del Balrog...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues contráteme para decorar la trinchera, carayo... que yo nunca renuncio a un sobresueldo de pluriempleado español :XX:



Permítame objetar. Es bien sabido por esta comunidad su dudoso gusto por la decoración minimalista post-punk industrial, amén de su racanería con los materiales con la debilidad estructural que esto conlleva. En la trinchera necesitamos únicamente un palé pa dormí y un gujero pa cagá ::


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

El SP ha neutralizado el 50% del saldo neto diario, y el DAX está en niveles pre-Bernie. Tiene si cabe más mérito el asunto del Daxie, por cuanto se ha cepillado el neto diario en after market.

Si ésta es la buena, pues no lo sé. Pero si yo estuviera largo en esta última andanada de hace tres horas, cantaría lo que un antiguo compañero de facultad mío.... 


_Naino naiii no naiiiiiiii,
culo más prieto que el mío, no hayyyyyy...._

[léase con música y el Játrapa a las palmas]

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 20:00 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Permítame objetar. Es bien sabido por esta comunidad su dudoso gusto por la decoración minimalista post-punk industrial, amén de su racanería con los materiales con la debilidad estructural que esto conlleva. En la trinchera necesitamos únicamente un palé pa dormí y un gujero pa cagá ::




Ah, espera, espera.... que aquí llega Hillary, de "Tu Casa a Juicio", en el canal Divinity :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)




----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)




----------



## sr.anus (22 May 2013)

Esta el hijo de pandoro rezando







Espero al pato guanero, el vamos coño y al toro cayendo en la plaza.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que esto tiene toditita la pinta de ser la ultima carga de la caballeria alcista :fiufiu:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanta falta de conocimiento veo , si estamos a puntito de hundirnos , al loro :rolleye:





muertoviviente dijo:


> hay estas gacelillas , no tienen ni gota coñocimiento y asi os va , solo les queda tragar tochos en cantidades industriales :: :XX:





muertoviviente dijo:


> como de costumbre no habeis visto la jugada , es el clasico compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia , solo que un poquito mas complejo





muertoviviente dijo:


> pero perro si que come perra , cuidado pues don pollas
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:47 ----------
> 
> bueno señores la señales estan ahi , los mas grandes gacelones cosmicos han hecho acto de presencia y son alcistas a mas no poder , esta todo dicho , soltad to el papel ultimo aviso :no:



que no decaiga el siyalodeciayoismo


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

ES al 25% del neto diario.

"Sólo" se han evaporado 30.000 contratos en 60 minutos.

Tranquilos.

Todas las contingencias han sidp previstas en este viaje espacial.

En caso de alguna imprevista, recuerden que sólo hay oxígeno para 45 segundos antes de descompresión.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 20:09 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> ES al 25% del neto diario.
> 
> *"Sólo" se han evaporado 30.000 contratos en 60 minutos.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

ES a neutral. Impresionante. Saldo cero ahora mismo.

Estoy empezando a pensar, que debería venir más a menudo a la oficina por la tarde. Clamoroso espectáculo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que esto tiene toditita la pinta de ser la ultima carga de la caballeria alcista :fiufiu:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanta falta de conocimiento veo , si estamos a puntito de hundirnos , al loro :rolleye:





muertoviviente dijo:


> hay estas gacelillas , no tienen ni gota coñocimiento y asi os va , solo les queda tragar tochos en cantidades industriales :: :XX:





muertoviviente dijo:


> como de costumbre no habeis visto la jugada , es el clasico compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia , solo que un poquito mas complejo





muertoviviente dijo:


> pero perro si que come perra , cuidado pues don pollas
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:47 ----------
> 
> bueno señores la señales estan ahi , los mas grandes gacelones cosmicos han hecho acto de presencia y son alcistas a mas no poder , esta todo dicho , soltad to el papel ultimo aviso :no:



que no decaiga el siyalodeciayoismo  mañana gap a la baja :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Bertok

saca los violines!!!!!!!!!

ja ja ja

Pedazo de reversal que se han marcado los cachondos...


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Vale, vamos a dejar por un momento el cachondeo.

Están empezando a aparecer órdenes de [-30, -50] a MKT en el DAX, en afermarket, lo cual es bastante preocupante.

Si alguien está largo, sugiero [ahora ya en serio] que levante las orejas y ponga atención en ver si quiere correr el riesgo de pegarse una buena galleta.


----------



## ghkghk (22 May 2013)

Lo de Londres es de lo mas fuerte que he visto pasar en Europa en años.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Permítame objetar. Es bien sabido por esta comunidad su dudoso gusto por la decoración minimalista post-punk industrial, amén de su racanería con los materiales con la debilidad estructural que esto conlleva. En la trinchera necesitamos únicamente un palé pa dormí y un gujero pa cagá ::



... y no siempre ... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 May 2013)

Obamadecrete. Que paren la bolsa ya.

Alguien le ha informado a Bernie que la bolsa esta en rojo¿? Estan haciendo llorar al niño jesus.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 20:19 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de Londres es de lo mas fuerte que he visto pasar en Europa en años.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



No lo habia visto, que asco damos las personas en ocasiones.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esta el hijo de pandoro rezando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pandoro llora de la emoción. Va a poder salir de caza


----------



## HisHoliness (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vale, vamos a dejar por un momento el cachondeo.
> 
> Están empezando a aparecer órdenes de [-30, -50] a MKT en el DAX, en afermarket, lo cual es bastante preocupante.
> 
> Si alguien está largo, sugiero [ahora ya en serio] que levante las orejas y ponga atención en ver si quiere correr el riesgo de pegarse una buena galleta.



Mecaguenlaputa, ya palmo 1€/accion en las EONAS....bueno, esas son a L/P...::


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Ahí va la ostia. Esta tarde meto un mini en corto en el SP en 1680 y pongo el stop limit en 1665. Me voy a una reunión con un cliente en Azca y cuando vuelvo veo que no tengo la posición porque se ha ganado ese reward. Joder, de cojones vaya alegría.


----------



## juanfer (22 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Obamadecrete. Que paren la bolsa ya.
> 
> Alguien le ha informado a Bernie que la bolsa esta en rojo¿? Estan haciendo llorar al niño jesus.
> 
> ...



Berni ya se lo ha gastado todo lo del mes (85.000M) hasta el mes que viene ya no hay más, disfruten unos cuantos días guanosos.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esta el hijo de pandoro rezando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coño*

Esta es la buena.

Se han despiojado con el pico de inicio y luego para abajo. Lo que han hecho en el oro es muy importante para mí.

Llevo mucho tiempo defendiendo que vamos a ver una caída fuerte al unísono de los índices y los metales, TODO JUNTO.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 18:24 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Bertok
> 
> saca los violines!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Joder con las prisas ::


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La masacre en el SP ha sido terrible.
> 
> Deja que las gacelas sigan invirtiendo y vigila bien los 1660.



Qué masacre ni que ocho cuartos. Por 20 pipos hacia abajo después de subir 800?. Amos no jodas.

En timeframe de horas ha rebotado justo en la directriz alcista. Si no aguanta, ahí sí que vamos a ver un buen "rapapolvo". De momento ha sido un pedito bear.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 20:27 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Y no dirá que no fue cantado en directo, con un par de horas de antelación, en el - otrora - glorioso HVEI35



Espero que no se refiera al jatropó puesto que lleva afónico un par de años.

Enhorabuena porque sí que habló hoy mismo del chungele.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Qué masacre ni que ocho cuartos. Por 20 pipos hacia abajo después de subir 800?. Amos no jodas.
> 
> En timeframe de horas ha rebotado justo en la directriz alcista. Si no aguanta, ahí sí que vamos a ver un buen "rapapolvo". De momento ha sido un pedito bear.
> 
> ...



Janus, le han metido un pico del 1% en una hora y luego le han metido -1,6% a la baja.

Ahí se ha perdido mucho dinero de los traldels ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)




----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Unos temas de reflexión:

-no se pajeen aún demasiado porque la volatilidad aún no ha explotado. Explotará pero aún no ha explotado. La posición que tengo en el ProShares está funciionando bien pero no ha explotado. Está muy bien a nivel de MACD, estocástico y el volumen que le está apareciendo hoy.

-Vigilen el carbón porque soy de los que piensan que puede ponerse alcista cuando el SP está bajista. Es difícil pero "ojos antes que cerebro". Mirarlo atentamente es gratis.

-Ojo con lo solar. Está corrigiendo las brutales subidas y pueden dar opciones muy buenas de posicionamiento a medio plazo. Vigilen Trina, Renesola y Hawha y GT Advance (aunque ésta no sea una solar propiamente dicho). En la subida previa ha habido un volumen realmente brutal. No miren mucho a Yingli porque hasta que no presente resultados, no hay que jugar en ese pitch.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Hará algún que otro año que no veía 100 pips en el aftermarket....


El ES al resto de índices es como un alud, revienta todo a su paso. No hay líneas, relevantes, ni hostias. No vale nada. Si el ES cae, todos los demás a culear sin discutir.


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

Pues yo estoy con Janus. Aquí aún no se ha roto nada. y digo más, esta puede ser una sana corrección antes de echar a volar... todo está por ver...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

No es un guano cabrón, peroooo...

empieza a sentar las bases para mayores movimientos en el futuro (meses)


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2013)

joder como han tirado de la cadena


----------



## Venganza (22 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Corto Sp 1670.
> 
> Objetivo 1660.



Cerrados cortos en 1655 , operacion arriesgada que finalmente salio buen.

Creo que seguira bajando hasta 1646-1650 pero buenos son estos 15 puntitos.


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hará algún que otro año que no veía 100 pips en el aftermarket....
> 
> 
> El ES al resto de índices es como un alud, revienta todo a su paso. No hay líneas, relevantes, ni hostias. No vale nada. Si el ES cae, todos los demás a culear sin discutir.



Así que porque bailar con comparsas... si puedes hacerlo con la reina de la fiesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy,uy
> 
> los usanos
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

Las apariciones Marketianas son sinónimo de...


----------



## vmmp29 (22 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puag, ...puag...
> 
> que vomitona tiene
> 
> A los botes!!!





pollastre dijo:


> Y no dirá que no fue cantado en directo, con un par de horas de antelación, en el - otrora - glorioso HVEI35



es usted un crack que más se puede decir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

Montoro replica a Aznar que bajar impuestos es una «añoranza melancólica». Ideal


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues yo estoy con Janus. Aquí aún no se ha roto nada. y digo más, esta puede ser una sana corrección antes de echar a volar... todo está por ver...



Todavía no ha roto nada pero está trabjándolo ::

La vela de hoy ha hecho mucho más daño que una rotura.

El SP, desde lo niveles actuales, debe subir un poco. no me creo que lo rompan tan descarado y tan rápido.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

GT Advanced es una muy buena opción a 4 en donde hay un potente soporte y por donde pasa también la directriz alcista. Ahí el r/r es bueno.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Cerrados cortos en 1655 , operacion arriesgada que finalmente salio buen.
> 
> Creo que seguira bajando hasta 1646-1650 pero buenos son estos 15 puntitos.



Muyayo, hasn aguantado hasta los 1687 sin vender?, no llevabas SL? 8:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hará algún que otro año que no veía 100 pips en el aftermarket....
> 
> 
> El ES al resto de índices es como un alud, revienta todo a su paso. No hay líneas, relevantes, ni hostias. No vale nada. Si el ES cae, todos los demás a culear sin discutir.



Recuerda que el viernes pasado a eso de la tarde avanzada de repente subió en muy pocos minutos unos 80 pips. Es lo que ahora tiene que ser, volatilidad que es el cebo que necesitamos para ganar pasta.

He estado haciendo un análisis exhaustivo del spread SAN-BBVA que tengo y por lo que sea, ahora se estiran las ganancias cuando el mercado es bajista porque el SAN baja más despacio que el BBVA. Ahí ya llevamos unos días en verde y cada vez se estira más.
Ahí se va a poder ganar 4.000 lerdos fácil.


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Recuerda que el viernes pasado a eso de la tarde avanzada de repente subió en muy pocos minutos unos 80 pips. Es lo que ahora tiene que ser, volatilidad que es el cebo que necesitamos para ganar pasta.
> 
> He estado haciendo un análisis exhaustivo del spread SAN-BBVA que tengo y por lo que sea, ahora se estiran las ganancias cuando el mercado es bajista porque el SAN baja más despacio que el BBVA. Ahí ya llevamos unos días en verde y cada vez se estira más.
> Ahí se va a poder ganar 4.000 lerdos fácil.




Cert, cert... de tan cerca que estaba se me había olvidado ya el pistonazo de 70-80 pips de hace sólo unos pocos días.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues yo estoy con Janus. Aquí aún no se ha roto nada. y digo más, esta puede ser una sana corrección antes de echar a volar... todo está por ver...



Si corrige hasta 1500, sigue siendo alcista de fondo. Mira si hay recorrido. Yo la otra posición que tengo abierta en corto en el SP .... no la voy a cerrar hasta 1600 o algo menos.
De alguna forma me sirve de cobertura o mejor dicho, para simular que también gano plata cuando Gamesa y FCC se ponen bajistas. Dicho esto, ojalá FCC se vaya hasta 5, sería cojonudo para acumular para tener precio medio por debajo de 6 euros. A medio plazo es un pelotazo porque ahí adentro van a hacer los deberes cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## atman (22 May 2013)

Ya está fichada Janus... como siempre, un lujo... ahora a ver si pillamos...

De mi cartera la única que escuece un poco es Green Dot, por lo demás...


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no ha roto nada pero está trabjándolo ::
> 
> La vela de hoy ha hecho mucho más daño que una rotura.
> 
> El SP, desde lo niveles actuales, debe subir un poco. no me creo que lo rompan tan descarado y tan rápido.



Pocos largos "tiernos" entendiendo como tal aquellos abiertos por encima de 1660 debería haber. Tanto ignorante no puede haber en bolsa y quienes lo hayan hecho habrán tenido stops ajustado, lo cual les exhime de tal calificativo.

Se lleva mucho tiempo diciendo que la partida no estaba para hacer el primo con nuevos largos.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si corrige hasta 1500, sigue siendo alcista de fondo. Mira si hay recorrido. Yo la otra posición que tengo abierta en corto en el SP .... no la voy a cerrar hasta 1600 o algo menos.
> De alguna forma me sirve de cobertura o mejor dicho, para simular que también gano plata cuando Gamesa y FCC se ponen bajistas. Dicho esto, ojalá FCC se vaya hasta 5, sería cojonudo para acumular para tener precio medio por debajo de 6 euros. A medio plazo es un pelotazo porque ahí adentro van a hacer los deberes cueste lo que cueste.



Janus, una caída del SP hasta los 1500 significaría una quedada Waco Style de varias gacelillas del jilo.

Sería una catástrofe 8:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cert, cert... de tan cerca que estaba se me había olvidado ya el pistonazo de 70-80 pips de hace sólo unos pocos días.



Es que lo del viernes fue la polla. Sin venir a cuento se fue cual chicharro en timeframe de minutos más de 80 pipos y no tuvo cojones de retroceder. Fue realmente sorprendente los "verdes" que allí se marcaron. Estuve viendo meter algún corto en el intraminuto pero ni siquiera ví una opción. Además recuerdo que las velas eran la hostia en verso porque eran casi todo el cuerpo en verde lo cual era porque casi todos los segundo del minuto subía un poquito más.

En fin, la bolsa termina poniendo las cosas en su sitio, la gran clave es el timing.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 21:01 ----------




atman dijo:


> Ya está fichada Janus... como siempre, un lujo... ahora a ver si pillamos...
> 
> De mi cartera la única que escuece un poco es Green Dot, por lo demás...



Green Dot?, ni puta idea porque no me aparece en IG Markets. Supongo que será un valor serio ::

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 21:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Janus, una caída del SP hasta los 1500 significaría una quedada Waco Style de varias gacelillas del jilo.
> 
> Sería una catástrofe 8:



Sois bajistas sin pedigrí. Una bajada en condiciones es bastante más que eso. De todas formas, no os volváis yayos ahora que un par de velas rojas en horas no son nada para la burrada que se venía subiendo. Recuerdo que los máximos anteriores (históricos) estaban más de 100 pipos más abajo del máximo de hoy.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2013)

Disfrutemos la última hora!!!!!


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Si queréis nos mojamos.

SP a 1580, cohones. Y el carbón más alto que ahora cuando el SP toque su mínimo.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2013)

Efectivamente, no ser codicioso es la gran verdad de invertir en los mercados, retirar el cash de la cuenta operativa evita tentaciones que siempre lamentamos.




Janus dijo:


> Es que lo del viernes fue la polla. Sin venir a cuento se fue cual chicharro en timeframe de minutos más de 80 pipos y no tuvo cojones de retroceder. Fue realmente sorprendente los "verdes" que allí se marcaron. Estuve viendo meter algún corto en el intraminuto pero ni siquiera ví una opción. Además recuerdo que las velas eran la hostia en verso porque eran casi todo el cuerpo en verde lo cual era porque casi todos los segundo del minuto subía un poquito más.
> 
> En fin, la bolsa termina poniendo las cosas en su sitio, la gran clave es el timing.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que lo del viernes fue la polla. Sin venir a cuento se fue cual chicharro en timeframe de minutos más de 80 pipos y no tuvo cojones de retroceder. Fue realmente sorprendente los "verdes" que allí se marcaron. Estuve viendo meter algún corto en el intraminuto pero ni siquiera ví una opción. Además recuerdo que las velas eran la hostia en verso porque eran casi todo el cuerpo en verde lo cual era porque casi todos los segundo del minuto subía un poquito más.
> 
> En fin, la bolsa termina poniendo las cosas en su sitio, la gran clave es el timing.
> 
> ...



Pues ná, a aguantar que ya sabemos que siempre sube 8:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

El valenciano aficionado a las Walter que se ande con cuidado no vaya a ser que se las pongan 2 USD más abajo en cuestión de días.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

SP en base del canal.

Hoy se han expresado con ganas porque han recorrido toda la amplitud del canal en unas horas.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Novavax que ayer hablamos de ella. Muy cerca de la línea de soporte del canal. hoy ha habido movimiento de volumen indicando que es una zona en la que se va a jugar una partida interesante.

No tengan miedo ya que hay muchos valores que van totalmente al margen de cómo funcione el SP. No dejen que el SP afecta a sus sensaciones de inversión en determinados valores.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2013)

Me mojo también un poco, pero con espacio temporal que no vale decir 1400 y dentro de cuatro años hacer unyalodecía yo

Si se mantiene por encima de 1656,40 cerramos en verde 1673 con objetivo 2 en 1677

Plazo de ejecución 2 sesiones. 

No se fíen de esto que pongo que ahora mismo está todo colocado, cualquier salida de niveles produce ventas automáticas.


1647,40 hay gente preparada para recargar largos, posible punto de giro.


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

Pero que mierda ha pasado en Londres??

Alerta terrorista en Londres tras la decapitación de un soldado en la vía pública - EcoDiario.es

Esto parece el medievo, mirarle las manos

[YOUTUBE]EROXP8JDG9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Joder

Esta toda la plana mayor hoy: MM, Fran200, DonPepito,...

Como se nota que el guano une.

ja ja ja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

Janus, respecto a FCC creo que los 5 que comentas son altamente probables. Pero echando un vistazo al jráfico mensual (para eliminar algo de ruido), veo cosas y pienso ¿Se barrunta alguna ampliación de capital?


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

10,20 y 10,60 son las resistencia de corto para el ProShares VIX Short Term. Se ve muy bien en timeframe de horas.

Quien venía avisando de "fiesta" en cualquier momento ha sido el VIX y no jatorporte .... quien lleva borracho desde hace unos años.::


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

No jodas, ¿ pero esto qué cojones es ?

Esto es el puto Mad Max, joder.





ponzi dijo:


> Pero que mierda ha pasado en Londres??
> 
> Alerta terrorista en Londres tras la decapitación de un soldado en la vía pública - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ...


----------



## Venganza (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Muyayo, hasn aguantado hasta los 1687 sin vender?, no llevabas SL? 8:




Llevo SL mentales :rolleye: , y siempre al cierre , si hubiera cerrado hoy por encima de 1680 hubiera cerrado posicion.

De todas formas era poca carga.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me mojo también un poco, pero con espacio temporal que no vale decir 1400 y dentro de cuatro años hacer unyalodecía yo
> 
> Si se mantiene por encima de 1656,40 cerramos en verde 1673 con objetivo 2 en 1677
> 
> ...



Yo pongo el horizonte el día de San Valentín en honor al Jorportico el 7/7.

Si estoy en lo cierto, deberíamos ver nuevamente los 167X largos para apear del bus a un montón de peña.


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, respecto a FCC creo que los 5 que comentas son altamente probables. Pero echando un vistazo al jráfico mensual (para eliminar algo de ruido), veo cosas y pienso ¿Se barrunta alguna ampliación de capital?



Solo ha reducido 70 mill su apalancamiento, aun sigue siendo excesivo, mínimo tiene que quitarse 2000 mill de deuda para dejar saneado el balance. Dos apuntes:

Su capitalización es igual a su flujo de caja operativo y tan solo 200 mill más que todos los beneficios de 2007, si al final reducen deuda cosa que dudo sinceramente podría ser una buena alternativa a estos precios


FCC


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

La cosa está así ahora....


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, respecto a FCC creo que los 5 que comentas son altamente probables. Pero echando un vistazo al jráfico mensual (para eliminar algo de ruido), veo cosas y pienso ¿Se barrunta alguna ampliación de capital?



Dudo que haya una ampliación de capital porque supone que la señora dueña bajaría del 50% si no se subscribe y entiendo que no está el horno para poner bollos/dinero en él. Veo más la línea de conseguir refinanciar la deuda a costa de demostrar a los bancos que se hacen los eres que se tienen que hacer y que se liquidan los negocios que se tienen que liquidar. Ten en cuenta que la financiación de muchos negocios es de tipo "sin recurso". Ellos saben que pueden meter la deuda en vereda si liquidan ciertos negocios como es el del Cemento. Lo harán si no les quedase más remedio.

Bueno realmente hay un posible esquema de ampliación de capital que sería aquel esquema en el que es la hermana quien entra también en el capital. Ojalá.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, respecto a FCC creo que los 5 que comentas son altamente probables. Pero echando un vistazo al jráfico mensual (para eliminar algo de ruido), veo cosas y pienso ¿Se barrunta alguna ampliación de capital?



Con la estructura financiera y societaria actual, no es viable.

Viene movimiento y paga a escote el accionista. A la señora la va a costar un buen dinero la broma de la mala gestión emprasaurial.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo ha reducido 70 mill su apalancamiento, aun sigue siendo excesivo, mínimo tiene que quitarse 2000 mill de deuda para dejar saneado el balance. Dos apuntes:
> 
> Su capitalización es igual a su flujo de caja operativo y tan solo 200 mill más que todos los beneficios de 2007, si al final reducen deuda cosa que dudo sinceramente podría ser una buena alternativa a estos precios
> 
> ...




El truco si sobrevive la empresa es que que habrá un trasvase brutal de valor desde la deuda hacia el equity y además creo que ese flujo será aún más intenso porque el enterprise value subirá.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Solo ha reducido 70 mill su apalancamiento, aun sigue siendo excesivo, mínimo tiene que quitarse 2000 mill de deuda para dejar saneado el balance. Dos apuntes:
> 
> Su capitalización es igual a su flujo de caja operativo y tan solo 200 mill más que todos los beneficios de 2007, si al final reducen deuda cosa que dudo sinceramente podría ser una buena alternativa a estos precios
> 
> ...



Los beneficios del 2007 no volverán nunca jamás.

La única opción que tienen es desconsolidar deuda para llevar valor al equity .... y eso es lo que temo que va a costar dinero a los accionistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

Ok entonces sin no hay ampliaciones de capital, el objetivo de 30cents es una paja mental.... :: Nos quedamos con el 4.6€~5€ ienso:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Sigo viendo el verde del broker account subiendo en plusvis pero sigo pensando que esto aún es una mariconada de cojones. No se puede salir corriendo a las primeras de cambio. Si finalmente se pierde dinero, pues se pierde pero las cosas hay que hacerlas bien.
Tiene que primar el "cuando se gana se gana 3 y cuando se pierde se pierde 1".


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No jodas, ¿ pero esto qué cojones es ?
> 
> Esto es el puto Mad Max, joder.



Eso mismo he pensado yo, estamos llegando a unos niveles de segmentacion de la poblacion que como poco son dignos de estudio. Cuando la gente no tiene nada que perder se vuelve inestable e irracional, la primavera árabe fue el inicio de todo esto, veremos donde terminamos.

Estocolmo


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los beneficios del 2007 no volverán nunca jamás.
> 
> La única opción que tienen es desconsolidar deuda para llevar valor al equity .... y eso es lo que temo que va a costar dinero a los accionistas.



De verdad que no tienes ni idea cómo se gestiona un negocio como el de esta empresa.

Las obras, que siguen teniendo muchísimo volumen, se gestionan por avance de obra y eso es algo tan subjetivo que se puede adelantar lo que llaman producción y todo va al ebitda. Van a liquidar activos por cojones, van a refinanciar la deuda por cojones, van a seguir suministrando el agua por cojones y van a seguir recogiendo la basura por cojones.

Tiene una oferta presentada para un pedazo de puente en UK que deberían ganar porque FCC es un referente haciendo puentes. En cuanto enlacen varias noticias positivas junto con la refinanciación y ajustes varios ..... mejorará la imagen tanto que los hedge primero cerrarán los cortos y después se pondrán largos en el medio y largo plazo.

Es la capacidad de dar la vuelta lo que valoran quienes meten ahí su dinero.

Es cuestión de que veamos nuevamente una Gamesa versión Turbo 2.


----------



## donpepito (22 May 2013)

SVNT he cargado algunas en el rango de 0.54, está muy malita, deuda de doscientos y cuantos de millones, pero tienen que cerrar cortos algún día.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso mismo he pensado yo, estamos llegando a unos niveles de segmentacion de la poblacion que como poco son dignos de estudio. Cuando la gente no tiene nada que perder se vuelve inestable e irracional, la primavera árabe fue el inicio de todo esto, veremos donde terminamos.
> 
> Estocolmo



Las crisis separan clases, crea marginados, ...... genera a gente que no tiene nada que perder y regresa a los instintos más primitivos y menos civilizados.

El futuro viene así.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 19:42 ----------




Janus dijo:


> De verdad que no tienes ni idea cómo se gestiona un negocio como el de esta empresa.
> 
> Las obras, que siguen teniendo muchísimo volumen, se gestionan por avance de obra y eso es algo tan subjetivo que se puede adelantar lo que llaman producción y todo va al ebitda. Van a liquidar activos por cojones, van a refinanciar la deuda por cojones, van a seguir suministrando el agua por cojones y van a seguir recogiendo la basura por cojones.
> 
> ...



No te violentes 8:

También confío en que será una buena inversión, pero primero van a limpiar la casa y los accionistas van a pagar.

Tranquilo, siempre podrás ir a largo 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

MM it's thriller night!


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los beneficios del 2007 no volverán nunca jamás.
> 
> La única opción que tienen es desconsolidar deuda para llevar valor al equity .... y eso es lo que temo que va a costar dinero a los accionistas.





Janus dijo:


> El truco si sobrevive la empresa es que que habrá un trasvase brutal de valor desde la deuda hacia el equity y además creo que ese flujo será aún más intenso porque el enterprise value subirá.



Este cuento ya le vivido antesy siempre termina igual.Una de dos o descapitalizan la empresa, para mi gusto es la mejor opción en este caso en concreto ya que no saben ni a que se están dedicando o pasan deuda al equity quedando el capital del accionista diluido en semejante operación. Se opte por uno u otro camino lo mas sensato es mantenerse al margen hasta que se vislumbre un futuro mas o menos claro.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

A ver si le pegan una buena descarga de un 1% hacia abajo al SP en cuestión de minutos ............ y tendremos a las solares a precios muy buenos para entrar largos.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 21:45 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Este cuento ya le vivido antesy siempre termina igual.Una de dos o descapitalizan la empresa, para mi gusto es la mejor opción en este caso en concreto ya que no saben ni a que se están dedicando o pasan deuda al equity quedando el capital del accionista diluido en semejante operación. Se opte por uno u otro camino lo mas sensato es mantenerse al margen hasta que se vislumbre un futuro mas o menos claro.



Tienen muchos negocios cuya venta desconsolida deuda y ni se nota en el ebitda porque son negocios ahora muy flojos.

Vamos a ver, que FCC es una empresa con tradición y que saben a qué se dedican (pero ahora que antes pero bueno).

La situación en la que se encuentran es motivada porque necesitan un cambio generacional brutal y el último CEO que tuvieron venía de vender tarjetas de crédito lo cual no es precisamente un buen antecedente para quien construye etc.... Creo que tienen que quitarse de encima un montón de "formas de hacer" que no están acordes a los tiempos actuales. Quizá sí a cómo se hacen negocios en España pero no a nivel internacional (cuando hablamos de mercado anglosajón).


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

no direis que no se os advirtio gaceleridos :no:

pero esto solo es el comienzo , advertidos quedais :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si le pegan una buena descarga de un 1% hacia abajo al SP en cuestión de minutos ............ y tendremos a las solares a precios muy buenos para entrar largos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo no lo niego de hecho si consiguen vender algo puede que llegue a ser una buena compra pero a día de hoy no lo es, a mi me cuesta fiarme de los cantos de sirena, hasta que no vea pruebas no me mojo.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Venga joder!!!!, que le está costando al ProShares los 10,20 USD. Metedle un zurriagazo de pasta para que lo supere con fuerza, plusvis plusvis, pitas pitas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De verdad que no tienes ni idea cómo se gestiona un negocio como el de esta empresa.
> 
> Las obras, que siguen teniendo muchísimo volumen, se gestionan por avance de obra y eso es algo tan subjetivo que se puede adelantar lo que llaman producción y todo va al ebitda. Van a liquidar activos por cojones, van a refinanciar la deuda por cojones, van a seguir suministrando el agua por cojones y van a seguir recogiendo la basura por cojones.
> 
> ...



El Work in Progress es mano de santo a la hora de "preparar" los cierres.

Quien seria el candidato para el cambio de cromos "debt-to-equity"? banco patrio?


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no direis que no se os advirtio gaceleridos :no:
> 
> pero esto solo es el comienzo , advertidos quedais :rolleye:



Vete que nos jodes el tinglado. Esa siesta tuya ha sido un dineral.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

arrepentios porque el fin se acerca gacelillas , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos es solo el comienzo :bla:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no lo niego de hecho si consiguen vender algo puede que llegue a ser una buena compra pero a día de hoy no lo es, a mi me cuesta fiarme de los cantos de sirena, hasta que no vea pruebas no me mojo.



Tienes buena estrategia porque aún cuando compres a 14, podrás decir que ha sido un buen precio.


----------



## tarrito (22 May 2013)

qué tarde-noche tan didáctica de trading!

Gracias a los ponentes ( ustedes saben quiénes sois ) :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> El Work in Progress es mano de santo a la hora de "preparar" los cierres.
> 
> Quien seria el candidato para el cambio de cromos "debt-to-equity"? banco patrio?



Tanto como que a veces uno se pasa de frenada como parece que pasó en Alpine. Eso me contaron si bien no pondría la mano por la fuente que me lo dijo (un ex-FCC).

Por aclarar, el trasvase de debt to equity al que me refiero es que desconsolidan deuda y para rebalancear el enterprise value ... rápidamente sube la valoración en bolsa (equity). No me estoy refiriendo a que se cambia deuda bancaria por propiedad. Ni de coña creo que van a hacer eso. Esos experiementos son propios de Prisa, Deoleo, Colonial ..... y eso sí que es la liquidación de la empresa. Doña Esther es bastante más lista, y guapa, que todo eso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

4*?? ls cjns!!!!


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las crisis separan clases, crea marginados, ...... genera a gente que no tiene nada que perder y regresa a los instintos más primitivos y menos civilizados.
> 
> El futuro viene así.
> 
> ...



A mi que la bolsa este mas o menos cara sinceramente me da igual, tanto en uno u otro escenario puedo moverme mas o menos bien y predecir valoraciones de empresas con mayor o menor acierto. Ahora que palpe un futuro peakoil, que vayamos a tener problemas reales de abastacemiento o que la brecha entre ricos y pobres cada vez se agrande mas son cosas que de verdad me preocupan y además están fuera de mi control. Puede parecer algo anecdótico pero si comparamos el sueldo medio generacional es para echarse a temblar (18-25,25-35,35-45)cada generación va a peor.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi que la bolsa este mas o menos cara sinceramente me da igual, tanto en uno u otro escenario puedo moverme mas o menos bien y predecir valoraciones de empresas con mayor o menor acierto. Ahora que palpe un futuro peakoil, que vayamos a tener problemas reales de abastacemiento o que la brecha entre ricos y pobres cada vez se agrande mas son cosas que de verdad me preocupan y además están fuera de mi control. Puede parecer algo anecdótico pero si comparamos el sueldo medio generacional es para echarse a temblar (18-25,25-35,35-45)cada generación va a peor.



ni puñetera idea vamos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

Vaya puta mierda de cierre que se está marcando. Al final no baja ni el 1% y andamos por aquí lamiéndonos el pijo.

Queda mucho que remar si los bajistas quieren dar la vuelta a este tema aunque sea un par de meses.
Se levantó de la sistema el minino y se jodió el paste. Vaya pedazo de troleador jodetrades.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me mojo también un poco, pero con espacio temporal que no vale decir 1400 y dentro de cuatro años hacer unyalodecía yo
> 
> Si se mantiene por encima de* 1656,40* cerramos en verde 1673 con objetivo 2 en 1677
> 
> ...


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me mojo también un poco, pero con espacio temporal que no vale decir 1400 y dentro de cuatro años hacer unyalodecía yo
> 
> *Si se mantiene por encima de 1656,40* cerramos en verde 1673 con objetivo 2 en 1677
> 
> ...



Al límite señores !!!!

No se me ha ido demasiado el punto de giro viendo como estaba el asunto.


----------



## Venganza (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al límite señores !!!!



Segun entiendo como nos hemos quedado a 1 punto de 1656 nos vamos para abajo no ? o puede intentar llegar a tus objetivos?

Yo creo que ahora deberia subir un poco hasta 1670 o asi pero ya no estoy seguro de nada ::


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes buena estrategia porque aún cuando compres a 14, podrás decir que ha sido un buen precio.



Nunca me he preocupado de comprar en mínimos o vender en máximos solo que fuese una buena inversión y mas o menos predecible. Aun así he de reconocer que el sistema no es el santo grial, en Pescanova a pesar de ganar una buena pasta me la metieron doblada contablemente


----------



## muertoviviente (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al límite señores !!!!
> 
> No se me ha ido demasiado el punto de giro viendo como estaba el asunto.



pero para no tener ni gota conocimiento se te a dado requetebien :Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero para no tener ni gota conocimiento se te a dado requetebien :Aplauso:



Mira a ver si te has dejado las haches en la gran bajista.....


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al límite señores !!!!
> 
> No se me ha ido demasiado el punto de giro viendo como estaba el asunto.



Menudo figura, me quito el sombrero, si señor


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Segun entiendo como nos hemos quedado a 1 punto de 1656 nos vamos para abajo no ? o puede intentar llegar a tus objetivos?



1 punto no es significativo, lo dejan en "espera". No se quieren enseñar cartas.

El rebote en zona de giro, hay que analizar volumen.

Ahora mismo se está analizando el volumen en distintas capas para discriminar. 

Mira futuros al cierre de sesión. 8:

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 22:11 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> pero para no tener ni gota conocimiento se te a dado requetebien :Aplauso:



Lo tomaré como un cumplido, pero no te presentaré a mi gata.


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni puñetera idea vamos :ouch:



Créeme , ojala me equivoque


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Lo han cerrado justo en la base del canal. La esperanza es lo último que se pierde :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 1 punto no es significativo, lo dejan en "espera". No se quieren enseñar cartas.
> 
> El rebote en zona de giro, hay que analizar volumen.
> 
> ...




Lo has hecho bien as usual pero la has cagado dándole un thank al jatorpo quien jamás ha thankeado a nadie.


----------



## MarketMaker (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenos días, porque cualquier aportación de trabajo personal, que seguro que te ha llevado muchas horas, es de agradecer.
> 
> Buen trabajo de "investigación", pero mala lectura del mercado. Creo que tu mensaje fue el primer día de acumulación en dax (como he dicho en el anterior post). Zona 7850-7900
> 
> ...



Recordaba un post a Abner sobre el Dax en Marzo, finales. En ese momento "la mayoría" estaban viendo caída del mercado. 

¿Que se hizo?, ampliar posiciones largas durante 15 sesiones, mientras el mercado caía, cuando quisieron darse cuenta el DAX estaba en la primera zona de acumulación, con gap al alza y una subida vertical de 800 puntos.

Esta operación esta solo al alcance de unos pocos, las primeras entradas sufrieron un negativo latente de 200 puntos, pero viendo la salida de pequeños inversores y la llegada SEGURA de más dinero, aguantaron para tener un gran recorrido.

Eso queda fuera de los pequeños trader a cp, uno de estos movimientos a la contra que los pille, los deja fuera del mercado dos temporadas.

En estos casos cazar puntos de giro a muy corto es fundamental para sobrevivir.

Si se preguntan ¿Por qué aguantaron posiciones si podían pillarlas 200 puntos más abajo?
1. Esta gente no puede entrar y salir tan fácil
2. La salida de posiciones largas hubiera profundizado el pull hasta los 6.xxx y eso no estaba en los planes.

Mucha suerte señores. Un placer como siempre.

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 22:31 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Lo has hecho bien as usual pero la has cagado dándole un thank al jatorpo quien jamás ha thankeado a nadie.



Sabe lo que le habra costado soltar esa especie de reconocimiento?, se merecía un azucarillo. ::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Nunca me he preocupado de comprar en mínimos o vender en máximos solo que fuese una buena inversión y mas o menos predecible. Aun así he de reconocer que el sistema no es el santo grial, en Pescanova a pesar de ganar una buena pasta me la metieron doblada contablemente



A saber cuantas manzanas podridas aparecerán. Tengan cuidado ahí fuera...


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Al límite señores !!!!
> 
> No se me ha ido demasiado el punto de giro viendo como estaba el asunto.



Directriz de Tendencia Alcista.

Si te fijas en toda la trend, nunca la perforó ni en mínimos ni en cierres. Ahora se la ha follado en mínimos pero no en cierres.

Viviendo al límite.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo han cerrado justo en la base del canal. La esperanza es lo último que se pierde :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Un par de jornadas tonteando antes de decidirse y... a porculear!


----------



## bertok (22 May 2013)

Comparta en este reducto de intimidad la estructura de capas de volumen del entorno del cierre del SP :::fiufiu::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 20:39 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Un par de jornadas tonteando antes de decidirse y... a porculear!



Lo veo y lo subo, es cuestión de una semana que estemos mucho más abajo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 May 2013)

Retomo la pregunta de PREGUNTEGI DUDAGOITIA, ahora con el mercado usano cerrado...



cómo ven a los dos Tubos del norte?


----------



## pollastre (22 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> pero viendo la salida de pequeños inversores y *la llegada SEGURA de más dinero*, aguantaron para tener un gran recorrido.



Para mí esa ha sido la clave de este trade que ha descrito magníficamente Ud. : el conocimiento de la futura (pero cercana) maniobra del BoJ y su anunciada "QE".

Claramente los traders macro juegan en otra liga :fiufiu:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Comparta en este reducto de intimidad la estructura de capas de volumen del entorno del cierre del SP :::fiufiu::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 20:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Veo. No me sorprendería de lo contrario tampoco visto como las gastan.


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para mí esa ha sido la clave de este trade que ha descrito magníficamente Ud. : el conocimiento de la futura (pero cercana) maniobra del BoJ y su anunciada "QE".
> 
> Claramente los traders macro juegan en otra liga :fiufiu:



Y el listo de Soros largo en yenes desde antes de ese anuncio. No sabe nada el viejales ese :o


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (22 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y el listo de Soros largo en yenes desde antes de ese anuncio. No sabe nada el viejales ese :o



Pero ¿como iva a interesarle eso? Me he perdido algo


----------



## Janus (22 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pero ¿como iva a interesarle eso? Me he perdido algo



Me refiero que iba largo en cruces contra yen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 May 2013)

Buenas noches. Pillé el corto en 1680, pero lo solté en el primer pullback 1674. Hoy sí era día para pillar los 30 puntos ::


----------



## ghkghk (22 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Retomo la pregunta de PREGUNTEGI DUDAGOITIA, ahora con el mercado usano cerrado...
> 
> 
> 
> cómo ven a los dos Tubos del norte?



Veo poco predicamento por aqui...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

Si hay algún catalán por el hilo.....cuanta gente trabaja en tv3?

Sueldos de tve3


Es de locos la plantilla de esta gente y ya de los sueldos prefiero ni hablar....Dragui prepara la maquina que me da que estos dentro de na van a pedirte una flexibilización cuantitativa


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Retomo la pregunta de PREGUNTEGI DUDAGOITIA, ahora con el mercado usano cerrado...
> 
> 
> 
> cómo ven a los dos Tubos del norte?



Tubacex algo mediocre pero tiene potencial. Tubos reunidos bastante bajista.


----------



## ponzi (22 May 2013)

Por el 6 de mayo hablamos de tubacex y tubos reunidos. Daniel Lacalle esta en una del sector pero no se cual es


Tubacex

6 de mayo


----------



## Pepitoria (22 May 2013)

Futuros del ibex a

8380


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2013)

menuda lección la de hoy


----------



## Cascooscuro (23 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda lección la de hoy



A mi me ha pillado con el pie cambiado...
Me han dado por delante y por detras y aun no tengo claro si vamos arriba o abajo::::::


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

Pánico en Tokio. Después de empezar el día rascando los 16k el PMI de China lo ha tumbado a los 15k. Va a dejar una vela de casi 1000 puntos. Y todavía queda Draghizilla...

Edito: la charleta de Mario es a las 9:30 pm así que nada. Nos divertiremos con los datos uropeos y mericanos que hoy hay para elegir. Recuerden: en Europa lo malo va pabajo y en América parriba, que luego vienen los líos. En Londres esta mañana representante de la Fed intentando poner pomada a las actas previsiblemente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Hoy mi estrategia:
Metales: Comprar.
Índices: Vender.
Forex: Vender el dólar. 
:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

Luego cuelgo unos gráficos tuberos 

Buenos días y taaaal!


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

Lo de casi 1000 puntos en el Nikkei ya esta superado. La vela es como sangre de alien atravesando la nave.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Futuros del ibex a 8315


jo

jo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

Horas me podría pasar escuchando el loop de Thriller!!

C'mon!!!!

[YOUTUBE]sOnqjkJTMaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## locojaen (23 May 2013)

Nikkei - 6,7% :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Madre mía como abrió el DAX

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 08:02 ----------




locojaen dijo:


> Nikkei - 6,7% :8:



Jodeeeer :8:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

Y digo yo: ¿Dónde va a ir a parar toda esa liquidez japonesa? MONTORO, saca bonos, que te los quitan de las manos!


----------



## locojaen (23 May 2013)

Nikkei - 7,5% ::

velas como guillotinas ienso:

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 08:14 ----------

ibex p'arriba? inocho:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

Guanisismos dias.

Fut Nikei 14.456,00 -1.171,26 (-7,49%) 


Pero ¿donde iban?
::::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Los flandercitos que ayer compraron al cierre en el ibex van a pasarlo mal en la apertura

Muchos no van a pasar de hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los flandercitos que ayer compraron al cierre en el ibex van a pasarlo mal en la apertura
> 
> Muchos no van a pasar de hoy



Un poquito de pánico no creas que le vendría del todo mal a mi ETF inverso.


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Guanos días,

España 35	8273.0 08:35 
Alemania 30 8354.8 08:35

El DAX Aleman ya ha adelantado a putibex.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Un poquito de pánico no creas que le vendría del todo mal a mi ETF inverso.



en cuanto quieres vender????

yo lo llevo en 14.8, es decir estoy ganando comisiones..... en cuanto podrá abrir hoy????
quiero deshacer media carga.

el mio es doble inverso....


----------



## vermer (23 May 2013)

Muchas gracias a los participantes de ayer por vuestras lecciones. Yo tomo apuntes (menos del bufón).

De todas formas me pareció ver mucha excitación por poca cosa...excepto el que tuviera solares de "última hora". Y ahora una oración por un buen velote rojo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

en cuanto puede abrir el ibex???? como vienen los futuros???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en cuanto quieres vender????
> 
> yo lo llevo en 14.8, es decir estoy ganando comisiones..... en cuanto podrá abrir hoy????
> quiero deshacer media carga.
> ...



El mio es normal. Lo llevo desde la semana pasada, a 44.20. Ayer cerro a 45.07.

No se si hay que vender o compra más...la verdad.

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 06:55 ----------

Si hoy se dá bien me hago con la Nexus 10...
Para leer burbuja.info en el sofá.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los participantes de ayer por vuestras lecciones. Yo tomo apuntes (menos del bufón).
> 
> De todas formas me pareció ver mucha excitación por poca cosa...excepto el que tuviera solares de "última hora". Y ahora una oración por un buen velote rojo.



Casi 50 puntos de punta a punta (ahora mismo) en el SP digamos que es algo curioso de ver ::

De todas formas el índice se ha mostrado con una fortaleza alcista intensa durante no se cuanto tiempo y ayer empiezan a aparecer las primeras grietas serias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

a mi si se me da bien me hago con este:
LG 47LM860V Cinema 3D Smart TV - Televisor LED Plus, 47'' - LG Electronics


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

Estáis desgastando la tecla F5...


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Un 7% de caida en el nikkei... san dios que locura.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>





Pepitoria dijo:


> Como el ibex pase los 8600 fijo que va a los 9000 de cabeza





muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelerio gacelerio veo vuestro futuro muy sombrio :abajo:





Fran200 dijo:


> Que personaje más curioso
> 
> Mientras por delante de sus bigotes pasaba la operación más clara del día, se entretiene en decir que esto baja, pues muy bien. Seguro que bajará y subirá, el problema es cuando, hasta donde y durante cuanto tiempo. Como entretenimiento está bien eso de decir que sube y baja, que más da!
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> pero perro si que come perra , cuidado pues don pollas
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2013 at 16:47 ----------
> 
> bueno señores la señales estan ahi , los mas grandes gacelones cosmicos han hecho acto de presencia y son alcistas a mas no poder , esta todo dicho , soltad to el papel ultimo aviso :no:



guanos dias gacelerio , el futuro sombrio a llegado como os lo adverti , ultimo aviso ayer pero claro a pesar de vuestra ignorancia sois soberbios a mas no poder , por eso nunca aceptareis un consejo de MV el maestro de sabiduria , tragad tochos entonces ::

flanderERRE dime ahora para que sirven los nivelitos :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2013)

Mr.P este pio mio no llega a chungale pero sabia el dia de ayer antes de levantarse, no me imagino que es poseer tamaña ventaja.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

pues me he salido del todo con venta en 15.53, un 5% de plusvies....
me conformo.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Cuidado con los reversals, es buen dia para desplumar a gente nerviosa.

Pontelo-ponselo, el stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

me decia la gacelilla de fran200 que lo suyo es llevarse 500 punteques , pues gacelilla es justo lo que MV esta haciendo , pero la logica de la gacela no comprende la logica de los cortilargos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Bankia 
Cae cerca del 40% y se inicia subasta de volatildiad.


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

Y yo ayer llorando por aqui porque se me escapó órden de san por una decima...a 5,40.....

Ahora si.....largo 5,32.....


Vamos putita::


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con los reversals, es buen dia para desplumar a gente nerviosa.
> 
> Pontelo-ponselo, el stop.



Don Pepón VS Pandoro San


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y yo ayer llorando por aqui porque se me escapó órden de san por una decima...a 5,40.....
> 
> Ahora si.....largo 5,32.....
> 
> ...



No hagas el tonto chaval , no te das cuenta de que estamos en pleno rally bajista ienso:
 
cuanto daño aze el siemprealcismo :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> No hagas el tonto chaval , no te das cuenta de que estamos en pleno rally bajista ienso:
> 
> cuanto daño aze el siemprealcismo :ouch:



Si asi es, me saltara el stop,eso que usted no sabe lo que es)


----------



## Hannibal (23 May 2013)

Llevo días leyendo que el Santander es el último valor del Timex en el que los novatos deberían meter dinero. Así que quizá no sea mala compra


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

ha dejado buen gap para cerrar


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2013)

Se nota que soy géminis (y un poco memo). Aún yendo largo... me encantan estos días.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se nota que soy géminis (y un poco memo). Aún yendo largo... me encantan estos días.



Entonces, ¡felicidades! Porque será su cumpleaños por ahora, ¿no?


----------



## Abner (23 May 2013)

Oh Dios mío, estaba en lo cierto. Los caminos de los leoncios ibexianos son sondables para mí.


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ha dejado buen gap para cerrar



En el DAX han cerrado el gap del 20 de Mayo, estamos donde estabamos, la semana pasada.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Que mal me huele lo de hoy... menuda encerrona mas chunga. A que para el mediodia tenemos sorpresita...


----------



## peseteuro (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Que mal me huele lo de hoy... menuda encerrona mas chunga. A que para el mediodia tenemos sorpresita...



Mira que a estas alturas del Ibex soy muy oso pero huele a despioje y huele a que hoy vemos el verde


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Oh Dios mío, estaba en lo cierto. Los caminos de los leoncios ibexianos son sondables para mí.



gracias por traernos ese gif fresquito , recien grabado esta mañana :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mr.P este pio mio no llega a chungale pero sabia el dia de ayer antes de levantarse, no me imagino que es poseer tamaña ventaja.



¿No se lo imagina? Pues que se ganan la vida con esto... le parece poco 

Espero le gustase cuando ayer se le informó, en vivo y en directo, de la clase de subida que era el picachu al 8550  Y mire los resultados...

Yo acabo de cerrar unas PUTes (lo coge? lo coge? unas _PUTes_ como el del videoclub sin video.... ahaaa ha ha... ha. Oh, bien. :: ) que el sistema abrió automáticamente ayer en 8540. 

Nada como un frío algoritmo con autoridad de abrir posiciones por su cuenta y riesgo para esos momentos de locura humana 

Por desgracia, es aún demasiado temprano para el vino de rigor. No sé, quizás me instale el Crysis 3 en alguno de los servidores, y eche un rato ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Menudo reversazo el SP500.
De esta no salgo vivo. ::


----------



## Abner (23 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿No se lo imagina? Pues que se ganan la vida con esto... le parece poco
> 
> Espero le gustase cuando ayer se le informó, en vivo y en directo, de la clase de subida que era el picachu al 8550  Y mire los resultados...
> 
> ...



Envidia que me das mamonawer. Yo todavía estoy intentando desarrollar algo para sacar partido a los niveles, algo que me de cierto edge para saber si un nivel va a ser de continuación o de rebote. 

Si algún día lo consigo, la contraseña será _Viña Tondonia_, ustec ya me entiende ::


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entonces, ¡felicidades! Porque será su cumpleaños por ahora, ¿no?




Hoy...... :fiufiu:

Lo que faltaba para que el pirata me llamase attention whore...


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Envidia que me das mamonawer.




Por qué, ¿por el Crysis 3?

Si quiere le invito un día a la oficina y nos echamos unos tiritos en red local :XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (23 May 2013)

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 09:45 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy...... :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo que faltaba para que el pirata me llamase attention whore...



Bah, ni caso, es un envidiosillo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy...... :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo que faltaba para que el pirata me llamase attention whore...



pues felicidades cholo , paselo bien y recuerde que hoy es juernes :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

No ha habido suficiente despioje ya o que??


Subanme ese ibex coñooooo

Ghk felisitasiones....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2013)

Honorable no se piense que los de hvei35 no sabíamos que dia era hoy, eso si, tiene que indicarnos donde le mandamos esto:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Que mal me huele lo de hoy... menuda encerrona mas chunga. A que para el mediodia tenemos sorpresita...



...coincidiendo con la subasta?

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 09:52 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy...... :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo que faltaba para que el pirata me llamase attention whore...



Felicidades... y los Sugus?


----------



## darwinn (23 May 2013)

Felicidades ghkghk!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

ese gap va a dar mucho , de momento modifico un poco mi papertrading :bla:


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Honorable no se piense que los de hvei35 no sabíamos que dia era hoy, eso si, tiene que indicarnos donde le mandamos esto:


----------



## pollastre (23 May 2013)

O lo paran ahora, o nos estamos jugando una visita al 821x


----------



## sr.anus (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Es mucho mejor el que dice "te vas a comer esa silla?








Guanos dias, tal y tal..




Felicidades ghk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> O lo paran ahora, o nos estamos jugando una visita al 821x



don pollas estamos en pleno brutal rally bajista , los 8200 son calderilla , piense en glande como diria el chinito


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Yo paso del Ibex y voy corto en los USanos. :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ...coincidiendo con la subasta?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 09:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues seguro que ud maneja buena informacion, yo veo que china esta pinchando, china es mano ahora y no te sorprenda que haga un ctrl+p a lo bestia.

Es una opinion mia, por supuesto.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Honorable no se piense que los de hvei35 no sabíamos que dia era hoy, eso si, tiene que indicarnos donde le mandamos esto:



cuanto cabrón

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Es mucho mejor el que dice "te vas a comer esa silla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es mucho mejor, pero Chinito necesitaba una respuesta sobre dónde dejar la maquinita esa del demonio...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entonces, ¡felicidades! Porque será su cumpleaños por ahora, ¿no?



[YOUTUBE]Hy8fTww1owQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (23 May 2013)

Ay, ay, ay...

Japanese Bond Market Halted At Open As Bond Selling Purge Goes Global | Zero Hedge

[YOUTUBE]Njp8bKpi-vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es mucho mejor, pero Chinito necesitaba una respuesta sobre dónde dejar la maquinita esa del demonio...



Felicidades por su cumple,


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pánico en Tokio. Después de empezar el día rascando los 16k el PMI de China lo ha tumbado a los 15k. Va a dejar una vela de casi 1000 puntos. Y todavía queda Draghizilla...
> 
> Edito: la charleta de Mario es a las 9:30 pm así que nada. Nos divertiremos con los datos uropeos y mericanos que hoy hay para elegir. Recuerden: en Europa lo malo va pabajo y en América parriba, que luego vienen los líos. En Londres esta mañana representante de la Fed intentando poner pomada a las actas previsiblemente.



Sin prisioneros :ouch:

En los mierda-valores se van a ver gaps con la imagen de pandoro tatuada a fuego


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)




----------



## garpie (23 May 2013)

Hay regalos mejores para ponerse en forma, hombre...

Felicidades!


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los participantes de ayer por vuestras lecciones. Yo tomo apuntes (menos del bufón).
> 
> De todas formas me pareció ver mucha excitación por poca cosa...excepto el que tuviera solares de "última hora". Y ahora una oración por un buen velote rojo.



Las solares ...... esas grandes acciones )

Ya verás ::, no pestañees porque te lo pierdes 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pues seguro que ud maneja buena informacion, yo veo que china esta pinchando, china es mano ahora y no te sorprenda que haga un ctrl+p a lo bestia.
> 
> Es una opinion mia, por supuesto.



La mejor información que manejo es que los mejores Sugus son los de piña...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La mejor información que manejo es que los mejores Sugus son los de piña...



no querias pepon pues toma dos tazas 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no querias pepon pues toma dos tazas 8:


----------



## Cantor (23 May 2013)

felicidades Honorable!!

y encima puede celebrarlo con ese Valencia en champions a costa de mi Málaga :´(


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

Creo que hoy vamos a hacer barranquismo. ::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

Honorable ghkghk:

Moltes felicitats en el seu aniversari.

Mal día hoy para nuestros largos. Que no le amarguen la fiesta.

... y que cumpla muchos más.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

Días importantes los que estamos viendo. Todos intentan salir por la misma puerta y no hay hueco.

En una sola sesión han recorrido toda la amplitud del canal y ni siquiera han amagado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:, sólo un poquito ayer al cierre.

En un post de ayer a MM, ponía que en toda la tendencia no se había violado la DTA inferior ni en mínimos intradiarios ni en cierres. Ayer ya lo hicieron en mínimos intradiarios y hoy es posible que lo hagan en cierres salvo un reversal épico (daría igual porque la masacre en el Nikkei ya está hecha y *ha enseñado el camino*).

El que tenga SL, que lo celebre y el que no ya sabe que a largo siempre se recupera ):fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Cuidado con la exaltaciones del guano

Puede venir un rebote bastante fuerte, (si MM sólo se pasó en un punto en el cierre hay Pepón encerrado)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Creo que hoy vamos a hacer barranquismo. ::::



despues de tanto siemprealcismo y tanta moñada , que menos que un 7% nikkei style :baba:

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 10:43 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuidado con la exaltaciones del guano
> 
> Puede venir un rebote bastante fuerte, (si MM sólo se pasó en un punto en el cierre hay Pepón encerrado)



recuerda que los gringos no han tenido una correccion minimamente decente y tambien de que estamos en mayo chavalin 

me olvidaba de que despues de tanto siemprealcismo cansino , los gringos suelen corregir a punta de flash crash :fiufiu:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de tanto siemprealcismo y tanta moñada , que menos que un 7% nikkei style :baba:
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 10:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que la sangre no ha llegado al.río todavía (soporte 8250) y aunque sea por el principio de opinión contraria (a MV) espero rebote mañana, de gato muerto pero rebote al.fin y al cabo.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2013)

en el ibex ayer estábamos con -1600 contratos. Tienen que cerrar esos cortos, y además acumular otros 3 mil y pico (presumiblemente) para iniciar el siguiente tramo alcista. Yo me imagino que en una sola sesión no lo van a hacer. 

Preveo quedarnos a las puertas de los siete miles. A ver cómo se les da hoy. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que la sangre no ha llegado al.río todavía (soporte 8250) y aunque sea por el principio de opinión contraria (a MV) espero rebote mañana, de gato muerto pero rebote al.fin y al cabo.



en la jran bajista han distribuido , todo puede pasar pero desde luego apuestas por lo menos probable , el ibex caera hasta los 7550 por lo menos :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 11:01 ----------

debeis cambiar de chip ejpertitos , fijaos en los graficos y observad , primero en el ibex tenemos un reboton desde los 6k y luego 6 meses o asin de lateralismo , ahora olvidaos ya del lateralismo , por vuestro bien se los digo 

y luego los indices gringos no han corregido , una correccion aunque solo sea del 23,6% fibonazi aniquilaria a los larguistas :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (23 May 2013)

Oh, excelsa vela roja...
que a todo el mundo acongoja...


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2013)

ghkghk felicidades


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 May 2013)

Jato Jalapeñan coñaso style, 

mira un grafico del futuro del Ibex, y señala el comienzo del vencimiento, de ahí abajo todo el rato, porque¿? porque son muy vagos los leoncios patrios. Se posicionan una vez y aquí me las den todas, algo asi como las fcc de Sir Janus.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 May 2013)

El gato esta hoy en su salsa, mejor no le pueden ir las cosas, debe estar forrándose con EFT inversos, cortos, etc. Usted dirá, ya era hora!!, llevaba usted mucho tiempo esperando por esto, casi con desesperación. Yo por mi parte a ver si esto sirve para cazar alguna gangilla, aunque como está la cosa da miedo apostar por nada - exceptuando su querida gran bajista -.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Esto es de locos. :XX:
Ojo que los usanos parece que ya van a la contra. :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> El gato esta hoy en su salsa, mejor no le pueden ir las cosas, debe estar forrándose con EFT inversos, cortos, etc. Usted dirá, ya era hora!!, llevaba usted mucho tiempo esperando por esto, casi con desesperación. Yo por mi parte a ver si esto sirve para cazar alguna gangilla, aunque como está la cosa da miedo apostar por nada - exceptuando su querida gran bajista -.



no voy a negar que me atrae el lado corto de la fuelza y si la jran bajista es muy importante , dara aun mucho juego 

el ibex es muy de hacer figuras tecnicas , supongo que es lo normal en indices bajistas , tienen que hacer toda clase de figuras de distribucion para guanear de lo lindo y de acumulacion para llevarlo a lo alto y otra vez a distribuir ienso:

ya tengo la jran bajista bueno la tengo desde hace mucho  , tengo ya muy avanzado mi papertrading , solo queda confirmar ciertas lineas importantes , pero desde ya le digo que tiene toda la pinta de que estamos haciendo una figura de acumulacion jrande y que finalmente terminaran rompiendo la jran bajista , 2014 sera el año del ibex , se producira uno de los mas grandes rallys alcistas de todos los tiempos


----------



## vermer (23 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oh, excelsa vela roja...
> que a todo el mundo acongoja...




Oh! excelsa y tierna velita roja,
yo mucho te quiero, incluso adoro,
pues eres luz que reparte Pandoro,
aunque a la plebe tu vista acongoja.


Otro que siga con el segundo cuarteto


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuidado con la exaltaciones del guano
> 
> Puede venir un rebote bastante fuerte, (si MM sólo se pasó en un punto en el cierre hay Pepón encerrado)



El movimiento de caída inicial ya está hecho. No puede bajar mucho más salvo pánico.

Lo controlarán, cierres por debajo de 1660 siguen siendo bajistas.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Oh, excelsa vela roja...
> que a todo el mundo acongoja...



tan solo queda en pie ese gato
que es bajista todo el rato


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que la sangre no ha llegado al.río todavía (soporte 8250) y aunque sea por el principio de opinión contraria (a MV) espero rebote mañana, de gato muerto pero rebote al.fin y al cabo.



El culibex es intrascendente, es un paria que sólo hace lo que le dicen sus mayores SP y DAX.

La debilidad que ha mostrado en las últimas semanas sin seguir al SP y al DAX no era buena señal.

La clave, como siempre en SP y DAX.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex es intrascendente, es un paria que sólo hace lo que le dicen sus mayores SP y DAX.
> 
> La debilidad que ha mostrado en las últimas semanas sin seguir al SP y al DAX no era buena señal.
> 
> La clave, como siempre en SP y DAX.



el ibex solo hace lo que le dicen sus mayores , pero luego dices que no sigue a sus mayores ::

el ibex bajo mi punto de vista es mucho mas noble que cualquier otro indice :no:


----------



## boquiman (23 May 2013)

En algo puede tener razón el jato al decir que el Ibex será superalcista, mirad lo que subió el índice griego de los mínimos de mayo de 2012 a los máximos que acaba de marcar...

FTSE/ATHEX Capped 20 | Índice FTSE/ATHEX Capped 20 | FTSE/ATHEX Capped 20

Si las cuentas no me fallan un *226% en un año*

Creo que aunque este país se vaya a tomar por culo, la gente pase hambre y estemos hundidos en la miseria... Cuando terminen de hundir el Ibex podría pasar lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex solo hace lo que le dicen sus mayores , pero luego dices que no sigue a sus mayores ::
> 
> el ibex bajo mi punto de vista es mucho mas noble que cualquier otro indice :no:



Jato, el culibex hace lo que le dicen sus mayores que es:

- En las subidas, ir a remolque
- en las caídas, amplificarlas.

Lleva en el jilo el tiempo suficiente como para saberlo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 09:38 ----------




boquiman dijo:


> En algo puede tener razón el jato al decir que el Ibex será superalcista, mirad lo que subió el índice griego de los mínimos de mayo de 2012 a los máximos que acaba de marcar...
> 
> FTSE/ATHEX Capped 20 | Índice FTSE/ATHEX Capped 20 | FTSE/ATHEX Capped 20
> 
> ...



Cuando te quotee ANHQV y te diga que el fondo está en los 2800 ... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy...... :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo que faltaba para que el pirata me llamase attention whore...



Fuertecito, paga la tarta.

Primer aviso.



pollastre dijo:


> Por qué, ¿por el Crysis 3?
> 
> Si quiere le invito un día a la oficina y *nos echamos unos tiritos* en red local :XX::XX:











pecata minuta dijo:


> ---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 09:45 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, ni caso, es un envidiosillo.



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/0bd0007b-1cab-4032-b81e-51e1de1f251c/05.23.2013-11.38.24.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/0bd0007b-1cab-4032-b81e-51e1de1f251c/05.23.2013-11.38.24.png" width="334" height="650" border="0" /></a>

  :X :X


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

lo que yo digo es que el ibex tiene personalidad propia , muchas veces se a caido solo y tambien subido solo y el hecho de que haga figuras tejnicas lo hace noble


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 May 2013)

de momento, corrección al canto. La tendencia de fondo es la que es y aun se mantiene.

No hagan como el del cuento del lobo y las ovejas.


----------



## boquiman (23 May 2013)

Ya lo sé Bertok, que adivinar el suelo es misión imposible...
Pero lo que digo es que el día que se cansen de machacarlo, lo van a subir con la punta'l nabo...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> de momento, corrección al canto. La tendencia de fondo es la que es y aun se mantiene.
> 
> No hagan como el del cuento del lobo y las ovejas.



La inercia del SP no se rompe tan fácil ni a la primera.

Esta corrección y la violencia que tiene (Nikkei) al menos deja claras las nuevas reglas del juego.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que yo digo es que el ibex tiene personalidad propia , muchas veces se a caido solo y tambien subido solo y el hecho de que haga figuras tejnicas lo hace noble


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Oh! excelsa y tierna velita roja,
> yo mucho te quiero, incluso adoro,
> pues eres luz que reparte Pandoro,
> aunque a la plebe tu vista acongoja.
> ...



Oh! excelsa y tierna velita roja,
yo mucho te quiero, incluso adoro,
pues eres luz que reparte Pandoro,
aunque a la plebe tu vista acongoja.

Deja culos rotos tu paso,
sobre todo al tal pepón,
y tanto le duele el ano,
que ni sentarse en un sillón.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh! excelsa y tierna velita roja,
> yo mucho te quiero, incluso adoro,
> pues eres luz que reparte Pandoro,
> aunque a la plebe tu vista acongoja.
> ...



el primer cuarteto es bueno , el segundo carece de clase :ouch:


----------



## Nico (23 May 2013)

Comprad cuando las calles estén llenas de sangre...


*4000 BKIA $ 0.90*

(*) Siguió bajando pero, puse la orden ayer a 0.90 pensando que era una locura. 


Objetivo = *1 año 50%-100%*


Ya veremos.

Saludos a los amigos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh! excelsa y tierna velita roja,
> yo mucho te quiero, incluso adoro,
> pues eres luz que reparte Pandoro,
> aunque a la plebe tu vista acongoja.
> ...



prueba de ello es el jato,
que por mucho que haga el bufón,
y postee mas que caga un capón,
no podrá sentarse en un rato.


----------



## Nico (23 May 2013)

PD = No vale anotar para Owneds futuros.

PD2 = Como está el patio (oro, bonos, plata, deuda americana, dow en máximos insustentables, etc.) creo que esta debe ser de las "mejores" inversiones (no lo van a quebrar, lo sustenta el estado, etc.)... cómo serán las malas !!


----------



## Crash (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy...... :fiufiu:
> 
> Lo que faltaba para que el pirata me llamase attention whore...



Muchas felicidades.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

Nico dijo:


> PD = No vale anotar para Owneds futuros.
> 
> PD2 = Como está el patio (oro, bonos, plata, deuda americana, dow en máximos insustentables, etc.) creo que esta debe ser de las "mejores" inversiones (no lo van a quebrar, lo sustenta el estado, etc.)... cómo serán las malas !!



Guardame unas pocas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> prueba de ello es el jato,
> que por mucho que haga el bufón,
> y postee mas que caga un capón,
> no podrá sentarse en un rato.



pues este si que es bueno , quitaria el cualteto de gaybush y encajaria el suyo en alguna parte :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *El culibex es intrascendente*, es un paria que sólo hace lo que le dicen sus mayores SP y DAX.
> 
> La debilidad que ha mostrado en las últimas semanas sin seguir al SP y al DAX no era buena señal.
> 
> La clave, como siempre en SP y DAX.



Yo añadiría que es un marginal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Comprad cuando las calles estén llenas de sangre...
> 
> 
> *4000 BKIA $ 0.90*
> ...



Que pelotas tienes..... :Aplauso: Por Españññññña!!!!!


----------



## Roninn (23 May 2013)

Sobre las bankias no habia un forero de los fundamentalistas que dijo un precio interesante de compra? No eran 0,1 post contrasplit?


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

GHKGHK, wooooow muchas felicidades


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Que nos mueven el hilo a veteranos....

verás


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

spoiler coño :o


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

Más boobs se han visto y no ha pasado nada.

No miréis del ombligo para abajo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Sobre las bankias no habia un forero de los fundamentalistas que dijo un precio interesante de compra? No eran 0,1 post contrasplit?



Era 1 cent pre-contra split creo, ahora están a 0.75cents :: ::..... Gensanta que masacre han hecho, y mira que pusimos gifs de acordeones y tal. vMe gustaría saber en realidad cuanto me ha costado la puta broma a mi bolsillo. Creo que entonces dejaría de hacer coñas con el tema.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Comprad cuando las calles estén llenas de sangre...
> 
> 
> *4000 BKIA $ 0.90*
> ...



Me está tentando comprar 1.000 ¡POR EJPANYA!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

Buenas. Vendí el ETF INV (muy contento) y compre unas grifoles (mucho miedo)....

Muy ajustadillo todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. Vendí el ETF INV (muy contento) y compre unas grifoles (mucho miedo)....
> 
> Muy ajustadillo todo.



si ya me lo imagino :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si ya me lo imagino :ouch:



Tenga usted FED...


----------



## Roninn (23 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Me está tentando comprar 1.000 ¡POR EJPANYA!



Como estoy de baja del curro aprovecho para hacer el gilipollas. Entro en Bankia a 0,75. Intradia guarro y con el dedo sobre el botón.

Y luego que si leo a Graham y a Buffet ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era 1 cent pre-contra split creo, ahora están a 0.75cents :: ::..... Gensanta que masacre han hecho, y mira que pusimos gifs de acordeones y tal. vMe gustaría saber en realidad cuanto me ha costado la puta broma a mi bolsillo. Creo que entonces dejaría de hacer coñas con el tema.



así que sin el contra split, bankia estaría cotizando a 0,0075 €/acción

Bankia estara bloqueada sin el contrasplit desde el que ha cado el 94%


> ... la compañía procedió a un contrasplit de 100 por 1; es decir, los que tenían 100 acciones con un valor nominal de 1 céntimo pasaba a tener 1 acción con valor nominal de 1 euros.
> 
> De no haberse tomado esta decisión un experto que no quiere ser citado asegura que “podría haber habido problemas con las acciones de Bankia en Bolsa”. Este juicio se basa en el hecho de que el valor mínimo para cotizar es 1 céntimo y por debajo de ese precio no se cruzan operaciones, como sucedió con Banco de Valencia que dejó atrapado a algunos accionistas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Como estoy de baja del curro aprovecho para hacer el gilipollas. Entro en Bankia a 0,75. Intradia guarro y con el dedo sobre el botón.
> 
> Y luego que si leo a Graham y a Buffet ::



Ya somos tres "patriotas". He entrado a 0,73.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ya somos tres "patriotas". He entrado a 0,73.



el cuarto gilipollo entrara a 0,70


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Los bonos no rebotan como deberian. El bund tiene un gap abajo. Draghi habla hoy.



A las 9:30 pm y empapado en gintonic. Cualquier día lo ponen en horario tarot.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2013)

Muchas felicidades ghkghk


Sobre Bankia

Tasa de mora actual del 13%


Miremos un poco al pasado para comprender el presente


Caja madrid 2002


Tasa de morosidad 0,77%

Historial de beneficios de Caja Madrid

Aun van a realizar una o dos ampliaciones mas de capital así que por el momento lo mejor es mantenerse al margen. Sobre su futuro si consiguen sanear todo el balance , estimo que estaremos hablando de unos 60000 mill aun queda mucho, sin sus participadas podrían ganar entre 300-600 mil al año.

Hasta que no se sanee todo el balance y baje la tasa de morosidad ni con un palo

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 12:46 ----------

No es un justo para una operación que veo clara y la CNMV no me permite posicionarme. Y os hacéis llamar liberales, no tenéis vergüenza.....Quien me va a pagar todo el dinero que he dejado de ganar desde 13 a 0,7??ienso:

Bankia


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

A ver si esta es la buena.... Vamos Pepon coño!


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Largo DAX 8322c.

SL en puntode partida objetivo 8350.


----------



## burbujeado (23 May 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Como estoy de baja del curro aprovecho para hacer el gilipollas. Entro en Bankia a 0,75. Intradia guarro y con el dedo sobre el botón.
> 
> Y luego que si leo a Graham y a Buffet ::



0,67€

disfruta lo comprado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

El tema con Bankia es...
Sólo porque esté la acción barata no significa que sea un chollo.
Tiene que tener potencial de revalorización. :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Cuando era cliente de bankia, me comentaron que con 1000 acciones no pagabas comisiones, eso se refería a las antiguas acciones.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando era cliente de bankia, me comentaron que con 1000 acciones no pagabas comisiones, eso se refería a las antiguas acciones.



1000 eu a 3,75 la acción son 266 acciones y con un contrasplit 1:100 se quedan en 2,66 acciones....así que con 2 acciones actuales no deberían cobrarte comisiones. Alguien que invirtió 1000 eu ahora mismo tiene 2 acciones de 0,7 vamos 1,4 eu


----------



## Roninn (23 May 2013)

burbujeado dijo:


> 0,67€
> 
> disfruta lo comprado.



Gracias amiguete, lo hago lo hago. Carga pequeña, riesgo alto. Perdidas en caso de bloqueo de la acción asumibles. 

Al mercado se viene llorado de casa. Saludos


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Largo DAX 8322c.
> 
> SL en puntode partida objetivo 8350.



Salto el SL, me quedo como estaba.

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 13:06 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> 1000 eu a 3,75 la acción son 266 acciones y con un contrasplit 1:100 se quedan en 2,66 acciones....así que con 2 acciones actuales no deberían cobrarte comisiones. Alguien que invirtió 1000 eu ahora mismo tiene 2 acciones de 0,7 vamos 1,4 eu



Eran 1000 acciones no 1000 euros en acciones.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

VIene la remontada, miren como han recuperado los americanos. Tengan cuidado que esta tarde hay movimiento.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Salto el SL, me quedo como estaba.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 13:06 ----------
> 
> ...




Cuando yo cerré la cuenta me dijeron 1000 eu, fue justo cuando la opv.


----------



## ghkghk (23 May 2013)

Según Cárpatos.

Accionistas de bankia han bloqueado la puerta de la Bolsa de Barcelona e impiden la entrada y salida de gente, el ambiente está caldeado….


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

Ese Ibex!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según Cárpatos.
> 
> Accionistas de bankia han bloqueado la puerta de la Bolsa de Barcelona e impiden la entrada y salida de gente, el ambiente está caldeado….



.
SE han equivocado de puerta ... ::


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Tachan! No se ha hecho esperar, como cierre verde va a ser una follada descomunal.


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando yo cerré la cuenta me dijeron 1000 eu, fue justo cuando la opv.



Bueno pues el se ve que en mi oficina me querian estafar aun más.

Pero el menda que por ahorrarse 20 o 60 euros de comisiones se haya metido a comprar bankias, es para morirse :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno pues el se ve que en mi oficina me querian estafar aun más.
> 
> Pero el menda que por ahorrarse 20 o 60 euros de comisiones se haya metido a comprar bankias, es para morirse :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Ya ocurrió hace años con el santander, por tener 500 acciones no te cobraban comisiones de servicio.

Luego ampliaron a 1.000.

Era en el 2006...san a 14 o asi8:

:ouch:

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 13:20 ----------

ojo gamesa como ha recuperado y tal.

la que mas bajaba en la apertura.,,,,ahora en verde, canario en la mina y tal para cual


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Ya estan curando la pupita, miren los comentarios de Bullard. No me creo que con este gap ya se liberen de equipaje para la proxima.


----------



## Roninn (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según Cárpatos.
> 
> Accionistas de bankia han bloqueado la puerta de la Bolsa de Barcelona e impiden la entrada y salida de gente, el ambiente está caldeado….



Nunca deja de fascinarme cuando hacen manifestaciones u ocupan la bolsa de Barcelona/Madrid como si ahí dentro estuviesen apiñados todos los malvados especuladores con sus sombreros de copa alta y sus monopolios de las materias primas.

Es un poco triste cuando a veces entran y es que... no hay nadie ahi! Como mucho un barandillero jubilao que va a comentar lo mal que esta el Ibex ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Como lo busquen , hace otro niagara

Verás...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Tachan! No se ha hecho esperar, como cierre verde va a ser una follada descomunal.



Cuidado las bulltraps.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según Cárpatos.
> 
> Accionistas de bankia han bloqueado la puerta de la Bolsa de Barcelona e impiden la entrada y salida de gente, el ambiente está caldeado….



Y digo yo

Si te sale bien la operación, ¿ a que puerta hay que protestar?. 

La gente no entiende de que va esto y dramas gaceleros de Gamesas y Prisas hay todos los días y más gortos que estos y no sale a la calle.

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 13:27 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Cuidado las bulltraps.



La pena de ese gráfico es que hemos pasado máximos históricos...


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

Y para esta tarde tenemos:

US:14.30 Initial Jobless Claims (w/e 18th May) 360,000 345,000

US:14.58 Flash Markit Manufacturing PMI (May) 52.1 52.3

EU-17:16.00 Consumer Confidence Index (May) -22.3 -21.8

US:16.00 New Home Sales (April) +1.5% / 0.417m s.a.a.r. +1.9% / 0.425m

Como para llevar pañal...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La pena de ese gráfico es que hemos pasado máximos históricos...



Por eso, máximos históricos, históricas caídas. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según Cárpatos.
> 
> Accionistas de bankia han bloqueado la puerta de la Bolsa de Barcelona e impiden la entrada y salida de gente, el ambiente está caldeado….



Cuando creas una criatura de trozos inertes el resultado es impredecible

[YOUTUBE]f_wVaCvg6gw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Kt8IhhU3GEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Por eso, máximos históricos, históricas caídas. :fiufiu:



Demasiado bonito

Pero un 20%/25% si nos podemos zampar (en un año y pico) antes de iniciar el siguiente tramo alcista.


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

La FED entre hoy y mañana van a inyectar una fuerte cantidad de dinero en bonos ($3.00 - $3.75 billion) veremos como impacta esto en los mercados.


----------



## Venganza (23 May 2013)

Me parece realmente raro que despues de una subida tan fuerte estos dias este bajando hoy con tanta fuerza , me esperaba una vela roja bastante grande pero no tanto y menos con lo que comentaba MM ayer que habia muchas compras alrededor de 1648 , creo que al menos tendria que tocar 1660-1665.

Donde esta MM cuando se le necesita ::

El ibex creo que deberia volver a tocar los 8400.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York
> 
> La FED entre hoy y mañana van a inyectar una fuerte cantidad de dinero en bonos ($3.00 - $3.75 billion) veremos como impacta esto en los mercados.



Ese es el problema, que lo interpretan como bueno pero no es nada bueno ese sistema. Yo creo que ya la gente se está dando cuenta del sistema Ponzi y le van a pegar duro a los metales.


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que lo interpretan como bueno pero no es nada bueno ese sistema. Yo creo que ya la gente se está dando cuenta del sistema Ponzi y le van a pegar duro a los metales.



La ultima emisión que finalizo el 20 de mayo (4.5 bilion) genero un gap a la alza, que igual el lunes volvemos a tener gap a la alza, por esta super emision.


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

Que coñazo de bajistas....donde estas,pepon....:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La ultima emisión que finalizo el 20 de mayo (4.5 bilion) genero un gap a la alza, que igual el lunes volvemos a tener gap a la alza, por esta super emision.



y la pregunta es 

¿qué excusa utlizaran?


----------



## FranR (23 May 2013)

Se ha ido ya pandoro?

Mi situación: En 8.278 me han entrado órdenes que tenía puestas en bancos y derivados, estoy dentro 75% de capital. :: (largo of course)


MAMMA MIA


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha ido ya pandoro?
> 
> Mi situación: En 8.278 me han entrado órdenes que tenía puestas en bancos y derivados, estoy dentro 75% de capital. :: (largo of course)
> 
> ...



8278 es un nivelito flanderERRE ? ve con la tendencia pezkeñin , advertido quedas :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

¿¿¿utra veh pabajo???

@FranR, su patriotismo es admirable!!! (no estará en ¿bankia?....:


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y la pregunta es
> 
> ¿qué excusa utlizaran?





FranR dijo:


> Se ha ido ya pandoro?
> 
> Mi situación: En 8.278 me han entrado órdenes que tenía puestas en bancos y derivados, estoy dentro 75% de capital. :: (largo of course)
> 
> ...




Con la superemisión de la FED entre hoy y mañana, hay que estar en el lado largo.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8278 es un nivelito flanderERRE ? ve con la tendencia pezkeñin , advertido quedas :no:



Si, junto con el 8342 (algo por debajo de los +70 nivel inmediatamente inferior). Algo hemos rascado


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si, junto con el 8342 (algo por debajo de los +70 nivel inmediatamente inferior). Algo hemos rascado



te gustan los nivelitos eh muchacho , si que hay algunos niveles que MV llama de giro pero claro estos solo estan al alcance de los humildes 

aplica el SL y ni se te ocurra quedarte largo de un dia pa otro , advertido quedas :no:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

La única noble de nuestros mercados es GAMESA.
Compren y ayúdennos en su subida a los cielos.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que coñazo de bajistas....donde estas,pepon....:



Coñazo?? Si llevamos horas bajando despues de meses subiendo::

Lo que hay que leer...

Otro bipolars day.


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te gustan los nivelitos eh muchacho , si que hay algunos niveles que MV llama de giro pero claro estos solo estan al alcance de los humildes
> 
> aplica el SL y ni se te ocurra quedarte largo de un dia pa otro , advertido quedas :no:



Jato van a emitir 3.5 billones usa en 2 dias el 23 y 24 de Mayo, entre el dia 17 y 20 de Mayo, 4 dias emitieron 4.5 billones Usa, y provocaron un gap al alza.

Fri, May 17, 2013	Mon, May 20, 2013	Outright Treasury Coupon Purchases	02/28/2018 - 02/15/2019	$4.75 - $5.75 billion


Thu, May 23, 2013	Fri, May 24, 2013	Outright Treasury Coupon Purchases	02/28/2019 - 05/15/2020	$3.00 - $3.75 billion

Mucho me temo que va a rebotar, por la inyección.


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Me parece realmente raro que despues de una subida tan fuerte estos dias este bajando hoy con tanta fuerza , me esperaba una vela roja bastante grande pero no tanto y menos con lo que comentaba MM ayer que habia muchas compras alrededor de 1648 , creo que al menos tendria que tocar 1660-1665.
> 
> Donde esta MM cuando se le necesita ::
> 
> El ibex creo que deberia volver a tocar los 8400.



Hamijo Venganza, la descarga picuda en máximos es de libro.

Tensan, tensan, climax y para abajo. La mejor forma de coronar una tendencia tan desproporcionada al alza.

Lo que estamos viendo son pequeños escarceos. Realmente las manos fuertes todavía no quieren salir a lo bestia.

Cuando llegue ese momento, no verás velas si no cirios ::

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 13:08 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Se ha ido ya pandoro?
> 
> Mi situación: En 8.278 me han entrado órdenes que tenía puestas en bancos y derivados, estoy dentro 75% de capital. :: (largo of course)
> 
> ...



Oye macho, eso es un perro.

No me compares aun perro con el jato 8:::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato van a emitir 3.5 billones usa en 2 dias el 23 y 24 de Mayo, entre el dia 17 y 20 de Mayo, 4 dias emitieron 4.5 billones Usa, y provocaron un gap al alza.
> 
> Fri, May 17, 2013	Mon, May 20, 2013	Outright Treasury Coupon Purchases	02/28/2018 - 02/15/2019	$4.75 - $5.75 billion
> 
> ...



billones gringos o ñolapas ? rebotar de que chaval , si no hemos bajao na :8:


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Ya nadie se acuerda de los POMO days?


----------



## paulistano (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Coñazo?? Si llevamos horas bajando despues de meses subiendo::
> 
> Lo que hay que leer...
> 
> Otro bipolars day.



Créame que si ustec va con todo lo gordo largo desde las 9:05 esta sesión es un coñazo. 

Si, un coñazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya nadie se acuerda de los POMO days?



me da a mi que esto que dice juanfel es simplemente POMO day y que los billones son gringos , vamos nada extraordinario , pero a ver si lo aclaran ienso:


----------



## Venganza (23 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo Venganza, la descarga picuda en máximos es de libro.
> 
> Tensan, tensan, climax y para abajo. La mejor forma de coronar una tendencia tan desproporcionada al alza.
> 
> ...





Se sabia que la vela roja roja iba a llegar pero me ha sorprendido esta contundencia , me la esperaba hasta 1645-1648 pero veo que ha llegado a 1634 :8:

Personalmente ayer abri 2 largos , uno en 1650 y otro en 1655 , el de 1650 lo cerre en 1659 por la noche after-market (no me fiaba del todo a pesar de lo que comentaba MM de que habia mucha gente larga en el punto en el que reboto) , de momento me quedo el de 1655 :: , espero que MM tenga razon y vayamos al alza a menos hasta 1665 :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me da a mi que esto que dice juanfel es simplemente POMO day y que los billones son gringos , vamos nada extraordinario , pero a ver si lo aclaran ienso:



Aquí viene el calendario de emisiones:

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

parece que el personal esta rezando para que los gringos nos rescaten , pero me da a mi que a los cerdos gringos les llego su san valentin :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Niagaras incoming!!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Aquí viene el calendario de emisiones:
> 
> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York



eso es normal chaval , esta descontado ::

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 15:52 ----------

hasta que por fin , estos hijos de la gran puta alcistas de los cojones , gringos subnormales :abajo:


----------



## Le Truhan (23 May 2013)

Esto va a seguir bajando o entramos ya!! para ganar cuatro perras?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Esto va a seguir bajando o entramos ya!! para ganar cuatro perras?



llegas un poco tarde , en noviembre del año pasado debiste comprar , ahora esto esta bajista de cojones :no:


----------



## Roninn (23 May 2013)

Salto de Bankia and thanks for the music. 

Mañana ire a la bolsa de Barcelona a manifestarme y que me devuelvan mis minolles. ::

_Bona sort, senyor Masclet._


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Salto de Bankia and thanks for the music.
> 
> Mañana ire a la bolsa de Barcelona a manifestarme y que me devuelvan mis minolles. ::
> 
> _Bona sort, senyor Masclet._



Gracies.
Voy a aguantar, he puesto 744 euros contando comisiones. A ver si tengo suerte y los manipuladores hacen alguna jugada que me favorezca.
De lo contrario, a palmar.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Y carpatos sigue haciendo amigos... este no se merece ni lo que come:



> Ventas suben 2,3% hasta tasa anualizada de 454.000 desde las 444.000 anteriores y cuando se esperaba 425.000.
> 
> Precio medio nuevo récord en 271.600.
> 
> Buen dato para bolsas y malo para bonos


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracies.
> Voy a aguantar, he puesto 744 euros contando comisiones. A ver si tengo suerte y los manipuladores hacen alguna jugada que me favorezca.
> De lo contrario, a palmar.



Me lo he pensado mejor, me voy, a tomar pol culo, las he vendido.
Menuda tontería he hecho.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Alla van los americanos a liarla. Estos chapan en verde como dios manda, contra tendencia. POMO days rules!! esto es mas viejo que cagar, Permanent Open Market Operations (POMO) Definition | Investopedia

Por cierto que paliza le estan dando al dax, no lo han dejado descansar en todo el dia.

PD: It's A POMO Day | Zero Hedge


----------



## Le Truhan (23 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llegas un poco tarde , en noviembre del año pasado debiste comprar , ahora esto esta bajista de cojones :no:



Va a bajar más? Si el Dow Jones no baja de ninguna manera!


----------



## Abner (23 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha ido ya pandoro?
> 
> Mi situación: En 8.278 me han entrado órdenes que tenía puestas en bancos y derivados, estoy dentro 75% de capital. :: (largo of course)
> 
> ...



Recreación mental de su entrada.


----------



## Cantor (23 May 2013)

voten 5* q hay malajes que lo bajan...:no:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 May 2013)

¿El surrealismo tan brutal de Bankia sería posible en otro país que no fuese España? 

Algún día este despropósito se estudiará en los libros de historia.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Pedazo de lateral cansino que se han montado..

Por donde rompa, va a ser divertido


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿El surrealismo tan brutal de Bankia sería posible en otro país que no fuese España?
> 
> Algún día este despropósito se estudiará en los libros de historia.



Pero lo que es un despropósito es que haya foreros, que conoce de que va el tema y que ya se les ha advertido por activa y por pasiva y que se sigan metiendo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero lo que es un despropósito es que haya foreros, que conoce de que va el tema y que ya se les ha advertido por activa y por pasiva y que se sigan metiendo.



A veces a alguno se nos ocurren ideas "brillantes".
Hemos entrado y hemos saltado. Hemos regalado 100 leuros.
En fin una gran ca..da.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 May 2013)

mantened los cortos con tres cojones , esto acaba de comenzar , aniquilaremos a los alcistas porque tenemos FED y humildad :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero lo que es un despropósito es que haya foreros, que conoce de que va el tema y que ya se les ha advertido por activa y por pasiva y que se sigan metiendo.



Tampoco hay que ser tan duro, todos le hemos dado al gamblereo alguna vez.... y con idénticos resultados! :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ser tan duro, todos le hemos dado al gamblereo alguna vez.... y con idénticos resultados! :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (23 May 2013)

Ahí está Goldman prometiendo de nuevo verdes prados...


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A veces a alguno se nos ocurren ideas "brillantes".
> Hemos entrado y hemos saltado. Hemos regalado 100 leuros.
> En fin una gran ca..da.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ser tan duro, todos le hemos dado al gamblereo alguna vez.... y con idénticos resultados! :XX: :XX: :XX:



Bueno la letra con sangre entra, y solo le ha costado 100 euros aprenderlo.

Mirar si Bankia no fuera un banco ex-caja estaría quebrada.

Así que ya saben cuando un valor sube un 50% o baja un 40% es porque esta controlado, cuando sube no puedes salir hasta que baja, con lo que siempre pierdes.


----------



## Algas (23 May 2013)

SP500 bajando... ¿¿podré hacer compras en USA finalmente???


----------



## Jose (23 May 2013)

me auto-owneo por salirme a 3,15€.


*Gamesa alcanza dos acuerdos en India para el suministro de 230 MW*

MADRID, 23 MAY. .- Gamesa, a través de su filial india Gamesa Wind Turbines Private Limited, ha suscrito un contrato con China Light & Power India para el suministro de 65 aerogeneradores de la plataforma G97-2,0 MW, con una potencia total de 130 MW. Los aparatos se instalarán en el parque eólico que la compañía construirá en el distrito de Sangli, estado de Maharashtra. El acuerdo incluye la promoción, el suministro, instalación y puesta en marcha de los aerogeneradores, así como los servicios de operación y mantenimiento durante 10 años. El inicio de la instalación de las primeras 50 turbinas (100MW) está previsto al final del tercer trimestre de 2013 y su conclusión a finales del citado año 2013. La construcción de las 15 restantes (30MW) se prevé que se iniciará y concluirá en el tercer trimestre de 2014. Igualmente, Gamesa Wind Turbines Private Limited ha alcanzado un acuerdo con Greenko Wind Project (Greenko) para el suministro de 50 aerogeneradores de la plataforma G97-2,0 MW, con una potencia total de 100 MW. Este contrato podría ampliarse a 200 MW adicionales sobre los que existe un principio de acuerdo, si bien las negociaciones y análisis de los emplazamientos están en curso. Los 50 aerogeneradores se instalarán en dos parques eólicos de 50 MW cada uno que Greenko construirá en los estados de Karnataka y Andhra Pradesh. El alcance del contrato incluye el suministro, instalación y puesta en marcha de los aerogeneradores, así como los servicios de operación y mantenimiento durante 5 años. La instalación de las 50 turbinas (100MW) está prevista que comience en el tercer trimestre de 2013 y concluya al final del primer trimestre de 2014 en ambos emplazamientos. 

saludos;


----------



## atman (23 May 2013)

Uff... en fín que esta bajada de ayer y tal... casi llega a preocuparme... circulen, no ha pasado nada...


----------



## ave phoenix (23 May 2013)

No se si será representativo de lo que pueda hacer el Ibex, pero BBVA ya ha recuperado toda la bajada...


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> SP500 bajando... ¿¿podré hacer compras en USA finalmente???



Cuidadín que hasta que no pasa el último cura, no se acaba la procesión.


----------



## FranR (23 May 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> No se si será representativo de lo que pueda hacer el Ibex, pero BBVA ya ha recuperado toda la bajada...



De lo cual me alegro enormemente


----------



## bertok (23 May 2013)

Jooooooder, qué ganas tenéis de comprar.

Ale, todos para adentro. El dios pandoro os ha dado una oportunidad de oro para poder cargar las alforjas a precios de ganga.

No olvidéis cargar unas bankias, Expaña os necesita.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

igual os habeis salido muy pronto de Bankia


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Fuera pajas mentales, usa cierra verde. Ya veis como anda ahora, hachazo al vix e intentando remontar. En cuanto cierre europa van a meter mas G que un F1.


----------



## atman (23 May 2013)

Para los papás y las mamás lonchafinistas al extremo, aquí tienen la última "moda" yankie: bebés sin pañales. 

DiaperFreeBaby

Lo voy a poner en Consumo Responsable... ::


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

USA plana. Ni un respiro me han dado.


----------



## Krim (23 May 2013)

Oh...vaya no me lo puedo creer...parece ser que en el ultimo minuto vamos a salvar el nivel Pandoro...quien lo hubiera dicho...que cosas....

[/SARCASMO]

Jatos y sucedáneos, a seguir maullando.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Oh...vaya no me lo puedo creer...parece ser que en el ultimo minuto vamos a salvar el nivel Pandoro...quien lo hubiera dicho...que cosas....
> 
> [/SARCASMO]
> 
> Jatos y sucedáneos, a seguir maullando.



Amigo que complejo teneis con esos personajes, me direis lo de siempre pero esto devalua la gran calidad que tiene el hilo. No hay post en el que no se mente la bicha.


----------



## Venganza (23 May 2013)

Yo lo veo alcista hasta 1660 , a partir de ahi sino consigue subir seria momento de pensar en cortos.

Mi apuesta subidas a corto plazo y al final de la sesion o mañana caidas.


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Yo lo veo alcista hasta 1660 , a partir de ahi sino consigue subir seria momento de pensar en cortos.
> 
> Mi apuesta subidas a corto plazo y al final de la sesion o mañana caidas.



Pues al loro porque la forma que toma hoy el vix es de vertigo.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2013)

han vuelto a hacer lo mismo que ayer a las 17:00h, llevan 3 días igual


----------



## FranR (23 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si, junto con el 8342 (algo por debajo de los +70 nivel inmediatamente inferior). Algo hemos rascado



Apoyado en el primer nivel bajista, tras el pandorum level 8.352 ::


AL cierre el SP jugando en zona Luis, siguen sin dar pistas, esperemos habernos subido al carro correcto.


----------



## atman (23 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Yo lo veo alcista hasta 1660 , a partir de ahi sino consigue subir seria momento de pensar en cortos.
> 
> Mi apuesta subidas a corto plazo y al final de la sesion o mañana caidas.



Entre los 60 y los 70 lo veo yo. Ahí creo que va a estar la madre del cordero... un fallo en ese punto sí que la liaría gorda... y como recuerda Janus, si la volatilidad va fuerte... hay papeletas. De momento, tranquilidad.

(recuerden que para oso...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

habéis visto el velote en el volumen de bankia? :XX:


----------



## Ilustrador (23 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> habéis visto el velote en el volumen de bankia? :XX:



Parecen los cromos en el patio de colegio... A saber cuantas manos y cuantas veces!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Los usanos van a cerrar otra vez en verde.
A estos no les afecta nada. :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

posible gap al alza mañana en el ibex para continuar con caidas?????


----------



## jopitxujo (23 May 2013)

¿Y la subidita de HP?


----------



## inversobres (23 May 2013)

esta es la buena, usa verde. Menudo reversal de dia que estan metiendo, atentos al cierre de hoy que mañana pueden liarla.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2013)

Igual hasta bankia sube


----------



## Cascooscuro (23 May 2013)

Alguien me puede explicar lo de Bankia? Es decir...si dentro de una semana se van a emitir titulos a 1,35eur...no seria logico ahora que esta a 0,70 (aprox) comprar como locos?
Que sentido tiene bajarlo a este precio? Quien los va a comprar a 1,35? Meloxpliquen!

La CNMV investigar la negociacin de valores de Bankia por su elevado volumen


----------



## Ajetreo (23 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> esta es la buena, usa verde. Menudo reversal de dia que estan metiendo, atentos al cierre de hoy que mañana pueden liarla.



Amennnnnnnnnn


----------



## juanfer (23 May 2013)

Los gringos se estan guardando la platita para mañana, porque debería subir mucho más.


----------



## garpie (23 May 2013)

Uy que están a puntito de ponerse verdes...

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 20:50 ----------

Yastá, joder, son una puta locomotora diesel.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 May 2013)

sp500 ya está tocando el verde...


----------



## MarketMaker (23 May 2013)

Esto no es tan fácil tirarlo, la acumulación es tan grande que no basta una vela -20 para confirmar la vuelta.

Ahora mismo los pull con la cantidad de pasta metida por los grandes operadores, más los fondos 8: a principios de enero , finales de febrero, mediados de abril, nos pueden dejar velas a dos sesiones acumuladas de -40 en SP y no varía la situación un ápice.

Atentos al cierre en los niveles dados ayer, confirmarán la tendencia a dos sesiones. 

Esperemos que nadie pierda la cabeza y salte antes de tiempo.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 May 2013)

a del puntito verde


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

Es más que evidente que esto no pasa por más que una corrección.

Pero lo de ayer, acojonó...


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2013)

Esta tecnología es una pasada, no me cabe ninguna duda que sera el futuro.


Impresoras 3d

Esta empresa no debe ser cotizada porque no la he encontrado y tampoco he encontrado ninguna parecida. Es de suponer que HP o IBM termine copiandoles....ienso:


----------



## Venganza (23 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto no es tan fácil tirarlo, la acumulación es tan grande que no basta una vela -20 para confirmar la vuelta.
> 
> Ahora mismo los pull con la cantidad de pasta metida por los grandes operadores, más los fondos 8: a principios de enero , finales de febrero, mediados de abril, nos pueden dejar velas a dos sesiones acumuladas de -40 en SP y no varía la situación un ápice.
> 
> ...



A falta de 15 min va a ser dificil que llegue a esos 1655-1656 como primer nivel para seguir la subida.

Espero equivocarme pero queda muy poco tiempo.


----------



## jopitxujo (23 May 2013)

Pues después de 3-4 años purgando con las Fannie Mae que me dió por comprar acabo de soltar las últimas. La semana pasada solté 3000 a 1,42 y hace un rato las 2000 que me quedaban a 2,11.
Las tenía a 0,80 de promedio y en los dos últimos meses han pasado de 0,30 a 2,10.
Al final ha resultado ser mi mejor inversión.


----------



## Abner (23 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es más que evidente que esto no pasa por más que una corrección.
> 
> Pero lo de ayer, acojonó...



Del SP ni puta idea, no tengo datos. Pero del Ibex, hay un nivel generado alrededor del 8178, con, creo, muchas posibilidades de tocarse en los próximos días.

Saldo actual -700 netos. 

Suerte para mañana.

EDIT: Ojo, que además el nivel del 8178 puede extenderse hasta el 8145 more or less.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

Una de tubos:

*[tubacex]*







Pienso que está comenzando a hacer techo. Deberíamos ver volatilidad, por eso se podría ir a un +4% (opción c) o a un -4% (opción a) fácilmente. Tarde o temprano creo que se irá la zona de los 2.23€. Lo que anularía este planteamiento sería una escapada por encima de los 2.5x altos.

Este finde la otra de tubos.

Guenas noches!!!


----------



## Janus (23 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Entre los 60 y los 70 lo veo yo. Ahí creo que va a estar la madre del cordero... un fallo en ese punto sí que la liaría gorda... y como recuerda Janus, si la volatilidad va fuerte... hay papeletas. De momento, tranquilidad.
> 
> (recuerden que para oso...)



Qué bien funciona el IG Mobile. He estado de viaje y con la plataforma he podido cerrar muchas cosas.

El ProShares a 10,48.
El SP a 1638
El spread de SAN-BBVA con +400 euros. Muy poco pero no me ha gustado nada el mercado desde media mañana. Si viene una bajada relevante, creo que sí (pero no vale porque antes están los ojos) habrá muchas opciones de sumarse.

Una buena pasta, todo suma.

Sigo leyendo. Por cierto, bien las e.on a pesar del día malo en DAX, muy bien Gamesa y mal FCC.

En FCC la situación de la empresa es similar a la de Gamesa. En cuestión la capacidad de pagar deuda a con devenir de la estrategia actual. Llega un nuevo CEO y cambia la estrategia, cierra un importante proceso de reestructuración que lleva un tiempo y después comienzan a aparecer buenas noticias sobre el negocio a través de nuevas contrataciones.

Es igual si bien decir que después de la llegada del presidente nuevo en Gamesa, el valor cayó un 40%. Ojalá que FCC vaya a 5 euros.


----------



## Nico (23 May 2013)

Aprovecho mi reaparición (solo puntual lamentablemente) en este hilo para comentar dos o tres cosillas buscando enriquecer el bonito diálogo de este foro *lleno de borrachines de gin tonics* (y amantes de los pechos grandes). 

Los momentos de *brutal incertidumbre* (literalmente con la "_sangre en las calles_" como bien nos enseñaba nuestro benemérito Rothschild) pueden servir para grandes diferencias -o pérdidas desde ya-.

Mis dos grandes momentos los hice en rebatiñas de este tipo. Una cuando el *WAMU* (Whashington Mutual) fue liquidado y absorbido por el JPMorgan. Fue allí por el 2009 y las acciones de la quiebra pasaron a costar $ 0.05 (cinco centavos, venían de $ 68).

Unos conocidos hicieron un análisis y entramos (juas). La acción en los vericuetos legales de los juicios que siguieron a la absorción llegaron a valer $ 0,52 (primera salida) y $ 0,82 (salí a $ 0,79 en es tramo).

Ganancia ?... *1400% !!* (cuatro meses)

La segunda rebatiña la hice con los Bancos griegos -creo que fue en el 2010- y allí tuve una salida y entrada con el *34%* y otra con el *45%* en unos *15 días.* (100% entre las dos).

===

Aquí hay dos circunstancias a relatar:

*1) Administración de cartera:*

Obviamente ningún LOCO puede "invertir" su capital allí. Lo que si es posible hacer para un administrador de cartera es dejarse un porcentaje de _*"riesgo y locura"*_ (entre el *1% al 5%* dependiendo del portfolio, manejo, etc.).

Si te sale mal, quedas un 1% al 5% *más pobre*... duro pero, si el resto de tu cartera es decente puedes absorberlo.

Pero si te sale bien (y aquí está la audacia y oportunidad), resulta que *con el 1%-5% de tu cartera cumples prácticamente la meta de rentabilidad para el año* (no hablamos del 400%, hablamos del 20%).


*b) Modelos de inversión:*

No me voy a detener aquí porque este es un tema viejo y TODOS lo hemos discutido ya al asunto... desde ya que para un operador de *intradia* ciertas cosas son buenas (o malas) y para un inversor de *mediano plazo* las modalidades son diferentes.

Por caso... me quiero pegar con la puerta en los huevos por haber entrado a *0,90* en Bankia y no en *0,70*.

Pero, juro que cuando ayer puse la orden -y estaba en 1,40 aún- pensé que le iba a tomar no menos de dos días llegar a tan baja cota... nadie puede acertar CON TODOS LOS EUROS EN LA MESA. Así de sencillo.

===

De todos modos mi análisis ya lo expliqué -en el hilo de Bankia-.

Veo tres opciones:

a) Esto se hunde y se liquida. En ese caso perderé el 60-80 o 100%

b) Una vez masacrado todo el mundo (cosa que están haciendo en estos momentos) entran a saco porque tienen que llevar la acción en torno a un *valor "técnico"* que está entre los *1,35 - 1,45*.
Eso tendría que ocurrir dentro de un plazo más o menos razonable (mi salida y liquidación está en ese rango o en el mes de Diciembre, lo que llegue primero).

c) Para amantes del LARGO PLAZO (no es mi caso con Bankia), el actual equipo, mucho más TECNICO Y PROFESIONAL que el anterior, una vez que ponga las cosas en orden irá subiendo el valor en consonancia (2 o 3 euros ? para dentro de dos años ?)


Esto no es útil ni vale para los "intradiarios" -que son la mayoría en este foro- pero, para afectar un 3% del fondo que tengo para la bolsa (como en mi caso) era una apuesta interesante.

- O pierdo algo (o todo).
- O salgo con el 50% antes de Diciembre.
- O salgo con lo que haya en Diciembre (pérdida o ganancia < 50%)

- Y, llegado el caso y según cómo vayan resultando las cosas con el nuevo equipo gerencial y el resto de la economía, quizás hasta valga quedárselas para un añito o dos en el futuro. Eso ya se verá.

===

Comento esto, no para justificar los 0,20 por acción que me dejé sobre la mesa hoy (maldita sea!) y que quizás sean MAS mañana, sino para brindar un poco de "teoría y análisis" en el foro. En mi caso y con el modelo que sigo para la cartera el truco no eran tanto estos 0,20 (que SI LOS QUIERIA !!), sino "estar adentro" buscando un 50% antes de Diciembre (a saber Dios). Por diferencia horaria no podía más que dejar la orden puesta ya que no iba a estar "a mercado" como hacen Uds.

No todas son mujeres con pechos grandes!! 

===

Saludos efusivos para todos los "cumpis" a quienes extraño de aquellos meses de vino, gintonic y rosas.


----------



## egarenc (23 May 2013)

ponzi, I got it! crack, gracias por la recomendación


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 May 2013)

Grande Nico! :aplauso:

Lo suyo es echarle huevos, ojalá le salga bien. Pero como le encule pandoro, no le queremos ver cogien.... tomando un avión para formas la plataforma de los afectados con el gambling de Bankia!! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 May 2013)

El Santander se ha puesto muy peligroso...


----------



## Nico (23 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Grande Nico! :aplauso:
> 
> Lo suyo es echarle huevos, ojalá le salga bien. Pero como le encule pandoro, no le queremos ver cogien.... tomando un avión para formas la plataforma de los afectados con el gambling de Bankia!! ::



Por las dudas hice la compra con la cuenta que manejo de una *señora de 92 años, ciega y analfabeta, abuela de dos chiquillos discapacitados*. Siempre puedo alegar que "fui engañado"


----------



## egarenc (23 May 2013)




----------



## Janus (23 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esto no es tan fácil tirarlo, la acumulación es tan grande que no basta una vela -20 para confirmar la vuelta.
> 
> Ahora mismo los pull con la cantidad de pasta metida por los grandes operadores, más los fondos 8: a principios de enero , finales de febrero, mediados de abril, nos pueden dejar velas a dos sesiones acumuladas de -40 en SP y no varía la situación un ápice.
> 
> ...




El autobús lleva tanta inercia que simplemente para frenar hace falta desgastar completamente las zapatas y sacar las patas para pulir suela. Si es relevante la vuelta (useasé, si va a tener un recorrido de varios meses) se puede / debe gestar con una pauta de varias sesiones o incluso alguna semana. Hay que ir viéndolo. Además, si se quieren dar un rule importante hacia abajo, a buen seguro que harán las corridas necesarias para aligerar el bus ya que la idea sería que se vaya llenando por el camino.


----------



## tesorero (23 May 2013)

Felicidades a Ghkx2. Espero que este día te hayan regalado, entre otras cosas, buenas plusvis. 

Vaya día raro, raro. ¿Entonces que, SP camino de los 1600 o los 1700?


----------



## Janus (23 May 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Aprovecho mi reaparición (solo puntual lamentablemente) en este hilo para comentar dos o tres cosillas buscando enriquecer el bonito diálogo de este foro *lleno de borrachines de gin tonics* (y amantes de los pechos grandes).
> 
> Los momentos de *brutal incertidumbre* (literalmente con la "_sangre en las calles_" como bien nos enseñaba nuestro benemérito Rothschild) pueden servir para grandes diferencias -o pérdidas desde ya-.
> 
> ...




Bankia vale lo mismo que Popular y tiene todos los pufos pagados, España le avala.

En el largo la veremos bastante más arriba. Ahora bien, también la podemos ver un buen trozo más abajo. 
Si se quiere ganar algo relevante ..... es necesario estar con más de 28.000 euros invertidos y no tener stops lo cual es duro.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1A38xigocYk[/YOUTUBE]
Prudencia.
Nos dejamos cegar por la luz y luego vienen los guanazos.


----------



## Janus (23 May 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Felicidades a Ghkx2. Espero que este día te hayan regalado, entre otras cosas, buenas plusvis.
> 
> Vaya día raro, raro. ¿Entonces que, SP camino de los 1600 o los 1700?



This beautiful seems empty, where is the money?. Without money, there isn`t business and bull market.

---------- Post added 23-may-2013 at 23:00 ----------

Unos 1665-70 en el SP para después darse la vuelta harían mucho daño y aligerarían el autobús. Pero hay una gran inercia a no bajar ni la tip.


----------



## ponzi (23 May 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, I got it! crack, gracias por la recomendación



Ya veras va al grano, mientras lo vayas leyendo mira empresas. Para mi gusto las dos mejores opciones son:

Business week (vienen las cuentas en ingles)

Unience (Esta muy bien para ver con un simple golpe de vista los margenes y los ratios de la empresa, además te dicen cual es la previsión de beneficios para el año que viene)

Después optaría por leer

Philip Fisher


En este libro no encontraras ratios ni como analizar empresas sin embargo esta muy bien como guía para saber en que empresas fijarte y en que equipos directivos.

Greenblatt

En este libro encontraras la base para funcionar con una formula simple y util, sirve para ordenar una lista de acciones que previamente has analizado. Mi consejo es que pidas el libro en una biblioteca,lo leas en dos tardes y y apuntes la metodología,la formula son solo 3 paginas.

Juan Ramón Rallo explica el funcionamiento de la formula de Greenblatt


Luego para ampliar tienes buffettologia,El o inversor inteligente,la cartera de acciones de warren buffet,Security análisis,súper stocks.....y un ultimo libro que a mi personalmente me gusto mucho (si puedes consiguelo en una biblioteca)


Warren buffet y los secretos del management--- Explica las caracteriscas que Buffet entiende que tiene que tener un buen directivo y por ende un buen trabajador.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 May 2013)

Yo creo que las Bankias estarían bien si se ponen a 0.5
Pero no un % de cartera muy grande. Es inversión de alto riesgo. ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

Nico, yo estaba esperando a Bankia todo el día a 0,52€ Tal vez sea mañana la entrada. Volveré a colocar la orden.

Resumen: Las PRS aguantándolas a precio medio de 0,19 sin SL.
Reward del día (Janus™): Largo Dax 8298-8323.
Casi entra el largo USD/JPY 100.4 :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que las Bankias estarían bien si se ponen a 0.5
> Pero no un % de cartera muy grande. Es inversión de alto riesgo. ienso:



Desde pequeño siempre me dijeron...."Cuando vayas a enfrentarte a algun adversario mide bien sus fuerzas"

Pues bien me gustaría recordar quien esta dentro de Bankia ahora mismo


Rothschild

Estamos hablando del rey de reyes del mundo financiero, así que cuidado


Bankia

Sobre Bankia sinceramente no se lo que va a pasar, la lógica me dice que lo mas normal es que una vez que el negocio este saneado y sea rentable sera troceado y vendido a algún fondo buitre...ya saben por esa costumbre tan propia nuestra de privatizar los beneficios y socializar las perdidas.Para que la capitalización sea igual a la ayuda recibida la cotización debería rondar los 1,38 eu pero eso significaría valorar el negocio en 11000 mill que aunque pueda estar saneado(cosa que dudo) si solo son capaces de ganar 400 mill estaríamos hablando de un per de 27.


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Santander se ha puesto muy peligroso...



Pues hoy le he metido bien a 5,32....se me escapa algo? 

Esperemos mañana sea viernes loco con el ibex a las puertas del 8.600....

Por pedir..... Jeje

Estaré todo el día sin poder operar así que he dejado el stop puesto en 5,175 y a correr..... No quiero gaps de apertura traicioneros.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 May 2013)

Aquí dejo este link, al hilo de lo comentado sobre todo por Janus y Ponzi referente a FCC:

FCC quiere recortar veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda Menéame Más noticias sobre: FCC (Mercado Continuo), Banca, Constructoras Alerta de noticias Enviar a un amigo Imprimir Disminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto 23.05.2013 Madrid Europa Press.

Esther Alcocer Koplowitz dice, en su primera junta como presidenta, que el grupo afronta con pragmatismo los desajustes de la crisis. FCC prevé recortar en veinte puntos el peso de la deuda bancaria en el conjunto de su endeudamiento, de forma que represente un porcentaje máximo de entre el 60% y el 65% del total, frente a la tasa de entre el 80% y el 85% que supuso en 2012. Para ello, entre otras medidas, la compañía contempla contar con fondos dedicados a sustituir la financiación bancaria para refinanciar el pasivo de algunas filiales. Esta es una de las medidas del plan estratégico que FCC acaba de poner en marcha y que el consejero delegado del grupo, Juan Béjar, detalló en su intervención este jueves ante la junta general de accionistas de la compañía, la primera del grupo cuyo orden del día no contempla pago de dividendo. La disminución de la banca en la estructura del pasivo del grupo se realizará en paralelo a la reducción del 34% que pretenden acometer en el volumen total de la deuda en un plazo de unos tres años. De esta forma se situé en unos 5.200 millones de euros, frente a los 7.900 millones en que concluyó 2012. Para disminuir el endeudamiento la nueva estrategia del grupo contempla desinversiones de activos no estratégicos por unos 2.200 millones de euros en esos tres años. 

En la actualidad, tiene el cartel de 'se vende' la filial de energías renovables y Cemusa, la de mobiliario urbano y publicidad. FCC también ajustará su estructura y sus medios (con medidas como reducciones de personal en Construcción y Cementos) y reforzará el negocio de servicios, fundamentalmente de agua. Con todo, la compañía se ha fijado el objetivo de generar 850 millones de euros anuales de flujo de caja y, en el horizonte de tres años del plan, lograr un beneficio bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de unos 1.200 millones, el mismo que en 2011, pero con menos ingresos (unos 9.700 millones. Mensaje de la presidenta 

En este sentido, la presidenta de FCC, Esther Alcocer Koplowitz, ha asegurado que el grupo "afronta con pragmatismo los desajustes provocados por la crisis económica". "Iniciamos una nueva etapa, contamos con un equipo joven y renovado, un nuevo tiempo en el que vamos a afrontar con pragmatismo los desajustes provocados por la crisis económica", indicó en su intervención ante la junta de accionistas de la empresa, la primera que preside. Asimismo, manifestó su "compromiso y determinación para defender los intereses de todos" en su nuevo puesto en la compañía, que inició a comienzos de año una nueva etapa con el relevo de su cúpula y la nueva estrategia. La junta de FCC aprobó con "amplia mayoría" todos los puntos del orden del día, entre los que figuraba la reducción desde cinco hasta tres del número de años para el que la empresa elige a sus consejeros, según informó la empresa.

FCC quiere recortar veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda,Sector inmobiliario. 

Expansión.com

FCC quiere recortar veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PRIMERA PARADA : 7,15
SEGUNDA PARADA: 6,70
SIGUIENTES: EL ABISMO DE JANUS - 5€


Aunque tengo que decir que yo apostaba más por FERROVIAL días atrás por como estaba aguantando los 13,20 la vela de hoy ha sido la leche, Hummmmm habría que ver como se soltado los grandes??:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde pequeño siempre me dijeron...."Cuando vayas a enfrentarte a algun adversario mide bien sus fuerzas"
> 
> Pues bien me gustaría recordar quien esta dentro de Bankia ahora mismo
> 
> ...



Dice que le prestan asesoramiento, no dice si ha tomado posición en Bankias.
ienso:


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues hoy le he metido bien a 5,32....se me escapa algo?
> 
> Esperemos mañana sea viernes loco con el ibex a las puertas del 8.600....
> 
> ...



No se son 57000 mill por un banco que tiene algún que otro marrón dentro de su balance, por ese dinero hay mil inversiones mas rentables y con menor riesgo

Usted que pensaría de un banco si publicita así sus pisos:

"Código rojo en Altamira Real state"


Altamira

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 00:33 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Dice que le prestan asesoramiento, no dice si ha tomado posición en Bankias.
> ienso:



Después de todos los años que llevan en este negocio no pensaras que nos van a decir con pelos y señales su hoja de ruta??Son muy sibilinos, su astucia es digna de estudio y si no fíjate como pasan desapercibidos de las grandes listas como forbes.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 00:52 ----------

Se que esto va a herir sensibilidades pero analicemos por un momento el evento mas famoso de la familia Rothchild


Napoleon


Frase del barón Rothchild:"Cuando haya sangre en las calles, compra propiedades"

Por un casual me ha dado por mirar desde cuando se están contabilizando los suicidios por desahucios


Desahucios

Pues bien 23 de octubre de 2012, apenas hace 7 meses

Casualmente desde el año pasado ellos ya están moviendo sus fichas, controlan muy bien el timing


Desde Agosto de 2012 los Rothchild han cambiado la cúpula dentro del banco de inversión 


Desde el 14 de febrero los Rothchild están gestionando la cartera de Bankia


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Mirando, mirando.... Lo del SP no lo tengo claro. El rebote ha sido escaso, mañana podemos ampliar la subida, cosa que tengo dudosa, y luego iriamos a por una caída sostenida. Algo gordo para tal y como están las cosas. O pueden darnos sustito hacia abajo para dejarlo en su sitio y meterle otro patadón pa rriba con el que olvidense de giro de ningún tipo por el momento.

Yo ya dije, creo que el lunes, que esta semana teníamos Doji, la cosa está que ni pintada para clavarlo, pero antes del cierre de mañana pueden pasar muuuuchas cosas. 

Cerrar en semanal en los 1665-1666, sería mi punto "2". Notición después del cierre, batacazo y la apertura del lunes con civet de gacela marinada todo el finde...

Veremos...


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2013)

Joder el nikkei.... Ha pasado de +0,60% a - 0,30% en un minuto. 

Ojo de un nos podemos encontrar ante el guano verdadero. 

Aprieten el culo larguistas.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 06:31 ----------

Bajada de un uno por ciento ahora mismo.... Esto no me gusta un pelo.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder el nikkei.... Ha pasado de +0,60% a - 0,30% en un minuto.
> 
> Ojo de un nos podemos encontrar ante el guano verdadero.
> 
> ...



Además viniendo de un +3%







Está replicando el patrón de ayer pero 1000 puntos más abajo.


----------



## boquiman (24 May 2013)

Relacionado con los japos y posible aviso de lo que se avecina (es de ayer):

El imperio del Sol naciente da un aviso


----------



## paulistano (24 May 2013)

Menos uno ochenta los japos.....


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

El conde Draghi en su versión nipona:

Japan stocks slip into losses after Kuroda remarks - MarketWatch

Lo de ayer se entiende (Fed Minutes + PMI China + yen)... lo de hoy es sencillamente pánico.

Edito: parece que se recomponen

Re-edito: quedan 20minutos y peleándose por el verde...


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

Ala... ya está: los japos cierran +1% en positivo, los futuros mundiales en verde y aquí no ha pasado nada... pánico desactivado.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ala... ya está: los japos cierran +1% en positivo, los futuros mundiales en verde y aquí no ha pasado nada... pánico desactivado.



Todavía, pienso, quedan una cuantas sesiones para saberlo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 May 2013)

Que cosas pasan cuando uno está dormido....

Guanos dias.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todavía, pienso, quedan una cuantas sesiones para saberlo.



Sí... pero me refiero a hoy. Ver la caida en directo me ha puesto ciertas partes retractiles.

Edito: aquí el Bullard arrimando el hombro...

Fed's Bullard Wants Evidence of Inflation Returning to Target Before Tapering


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sí... pero me refiero a hoy. Ver la caida en directo me ha puesto ciertas partes retractiles.



Parece que la han contenido y ha cerrado en positivo. No parece grave.

De todas formas aquí sólo mandan los usanos,


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

Ya tenemos los futuros girándose otra vez... Va a estar complicadillo el día

(y lo único que hay hoy para apoyarse es el IFO alemán... :8: )


----------



## sr.anus (24 May 2013)

Buenos dias


Quien opera un viernes.....


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ya tenemos los futuros girándose otra vez... Va a estar complicadillo el día
> 
> (y lo único que hay hoy para apoyarse es el IFO alemán... :8: )



Se quiere evitar un gap de apertura. Una vez cerrado en los primeros minutos parriba.

Indice del dia ... Tecdax. Hoy hacen el mayor reparto de div. del año.

FREENET AG -1,315 -6,85 %
SMA SOLAR TECHNOLOGY AG -0,42 -1,78 %
LPKF LASER & ELECTRONICS AG -0,36 -1,51 %
UNITED INTERNET AG -0,31 -1,42 %
AIXTRON SE -0,07 -0,56 %

Para compensar todo esto hoy tendran buenos fuegos artificiales.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Alemania: se confirma un crecimiento del PIB del 0,1% en el primer trimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

Lo de Bankia es de traca, traquera, cascabelera...

Bankia: ¿Se están vendiendo más acciones que "free float" tiene el valor?


----------



## Abner (24 May 2013)

Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¿Cuál es la acción del ibex 35 que replica con mayor fidelidad el índice?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

tened cuidado con ese siemprealcismo , mayo aun no termina :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (24 May 2013)

Hoy la FED no va a inyectar, y ayer emitieron 3.5 billions cuando lo normal es 1 al día y no consiguieron el verde.

Muchachos ir ajustando los SL para los que vayan largos, pero hoy me decantaría por el lado corto.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

cerrado el gap , pues peor para los alcistas , en realidad ya lo sospechaba , quieren gap pero mas abajo


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Aquí dejo este link, al hilo de lo comentado sobre todo por Janus y Ponzi referente a FCC:
> 
> FCC quiere recortar veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda Menéame Más noticias sobre: FCC (Mercado Continuo), Banca, Constructoras Alerta de noticias Enviar a un amigo Imprimir Disminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto 23.05.2013 Madrid Europa Press.
> 
> ...




Son las mismas cifras que yo manejo, si consiguen quitarse 2000 mill dejaran la empresa bastante saneada. Y quien va a querer su filial de renovables y cemusa? A Cementos portland por muchos ajustes que le meta esta muerta, solo hay que comparar su endeudamiento con el de otras afines del sector por ejemplo crh.La eliminación del dividendo me parece la medida mas sensata. A mi también me gusta más ferrovial, es mejor negocio pero empieza a no estar barato.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 09:37 ----------

Sobre Fcc quitando el dividendo y las recompras de acciones podría ahorrar unos 60-90 mill al año.Por el lado positivo he de reconocer que han conseguido incrementar su margen bruto desde 2009 y con menos ingresos, han pasado de un 52% a un 54% vamos han reducido el coste de las ventas. Por otro lado tímidamente han bajado un pelin el coste de personal, me temo que van a tener que meterle un buen tajo a la partida 300-500 mil (ERE a la vista???), las amortizaciones y depreciaciones también las han bajado un poco pero es algo inapreciable. Sin embargo el ahorro de estas partidas se ha compensado casi por completo por incrementos del gasto en otras....fundamentalmente otros gastos operativos e intereses de la deuda. La de otros gastos operativos también tendrán que meterele un buen tajo de 300-500 mill y de intereses no deberían pagar mas de 250 mill al año eso suponiendo que la parte de arriba ya este saneadsa si no no tendrian margen ni para 40 mill de intereses.


Fcc

La verdad que 900 mill por una empresa que factura mas de 10000 se me antoja barato ahora tienen 2-3 añiitos por delante coorporativemente divertidos. Aunque me parece complicado el objetivo de 2000 mill no cierro la puerta a que lo puedan conseguir, peores cosas se han visto.


FCC cancela el dividendo por primera vez en su historia - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2013)

Buenos días tal y pascual,

después de leer que O´Rei MM ha escrito tanto o mas que un POMO day, convengo que seria bueno contrarrestar tamaño arsenal alcista con algo, ya se que contra ese poder nada se puede hacer, de guano para los americanos.

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Another Look at Bernanke's Employment Recovery in Chart Form)

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 09:58 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¿Cuál es la acción del ibex 35 que replica con mayor fidelidad el índice?




Le llaman beta a eso creo. Es mas Bankia no es.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

el macd en diario del eurostoxx50 hoy esta cortando a la baja , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Goirigolzarri achaca la caída de Bankia a las ventas en corto de grandes inversores - elEconomista.es

Haber estudiado...


----------



## sr.anus (24 May 2013)

gran aburrimiento en el xurribex


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¿Cuál es la acción del ibex 35 que replica con mayor fidelidad el índice?



Ahí puede usted ordenar por distintas betas.

Análisis Técnico: Análisis de Riesgo de Ibex-35 en Infomercados

Ahora mismo, a 20 sesiones la más próxima a mercado es... Jazztel :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> gran aburrimiento en el xurribex



no te impacientes señor annunaki


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> gran aburrimiento en el xurribex



Ni tan mal el IFO pero como quien oye llover...


----------



## Arrebonico (24 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano? ¿Cuál es la acción del ibex 35 que replica con mayor fidelidad el índice?



Hamijo Abner, guanos días. La pregunta se debería hacer a la inversa (teniendo en cuenta qué es el IBEX35), sería algo así:

_¿Qué valor pesa más en la ponderación del IBEX35?_​
Ese valor es el que "debería replicar" más al IBEX35. Pero insisto, el IBEX35 toma su valor de una ponderación, no a la inversa. La causalidad va en la otra dirección, los valores de las 35 más liquidas van variando, y hacen variar el valor del IBEX.

Ejpero aver si do de halluda.

EDITO: Acabo de leer la respuesta de *atman*, y acabo de entender la pregunta. Ya me lo decían antes de los exámenes:_ leed bien la pregunta, que luego pasa lo que pasa..._


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no te impacientes señor annunaki



Me he comprado una pinza, respect o la saco.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me he comprado una pinza, respect o la saco.



Dele, dele al Gatencio....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dele, dele al Gatencio....


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



muy bueno


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

¿y la coña esa de la pinza...? le pasa eso a todos los gatos?


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿y la coña esa de la pinza...? le pasa eso a todos los gatos?



Respuesta instintiva de los felinos cuando la madre les coge del cuello. Se paralizan


----------



## boquiman (24 May 2013)

Así es...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Respuesta instintiva de los felinos cuando la madre les coge del cuello. Se paralizan



Dicen que cuando follisquean la única manera de paralizar a la gata y que no reviente vivo al gato es esa...que el gato le muerda en esa zona.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dicen que cuando follisquean la única manera de paralizar a la gata y que no reviente vivo al gato es esa...que el gato le muerda en esa zona.



Anda qué majos, si son casi como nosotros.

Oh wait...


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dicen que cuando follisquean la única manera de paralizar a la gata y que no reviente vivo al gato es esa...que el gato le muerda en esa zona.



De hecho es así porque el pene felino hace una avería muy dolorosa en la hembra para activar su ovulación. Un poco complicada la vida amorosa de los felinos...


----------



## Abner (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ahí puede usted ordenar por distintas betas.
> 
> Análisis Técnico: Análisis de Riesgo de Ibex-35 en Infomercados
> 
> Ahora mismo, a 20 sesiones la más próxima a mercado es... Jazztel :´(



No se si estoy interpretando bien los gráficos. ¿No sería iberdrola?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> De hecho es así porque el pene felino hace una avería muy dolorosa en la hembra para activar su ovulación. Un poco complicada la vida amorosa de los felinos...



Lo tiene rodeado de algo parecido a puas y en el sentido opuesto.

Ya sabemos lo que sufre el jato cuando le coge cariño Pandoro...::


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

No sé si es por lo del coito felino o por el Ibex en verde, pero parece que...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 May 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Así es...



muy bueno


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No se si estoy interpretando bien los gráficos. ¿No sería iberdrola?



No sé muy bien qué gráficos, pero así en general y a largo. Telefónica replica más y mejor (qué sorpresa!)

Telefonica Beta 1,03 Correlación 91%
Iberdrola Beta 1,20 Correlación 90%
Jazztel Beta 0,51 Correlación 40%

Peeero a corto (20) la cosa cambia un poco. La menor correlación de Jazztel nos "chiva" que su beta pues... Ahora bien... podría significar que algo se mueve en el valor y que efectivamente se está poniendo a mercado.

Telefonica Beta 0,83 Correlación 85%
Iberdrola Beta 0,92 Correlación 87%
Jazztel Beta 0,98 Correlación 58%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



Pellizco Spock estilo Vulcano!!!!!!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

Eurostoxx50 con macd en diario cortando hoy a la baja :Baile:


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Como siempre, estos jueguitos con esos animalitos a los que tanto queremos, son de lo más crueles ¿no? ¿o soy el único que piensa que el gatito, al quitarle la pinza, busca a su madre?

De la relación del ser humano con sus animales, habría que decir aquello de "no me quieras tanto quiéreme mejor". Y no lo digo por esto, en concreto, sino en general.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como siempre, estos jueguitos con esos animalitos a los que tanto queremos, son de lo más crueles ¿no? ¿o soy el único que piensa que el gatito, al quitarle la pinza, busca a su madre?
> 
> De la relación del ser humano con sus animales, habría que decir aquello de "no me quieras tanto quiéreme mejor". Y no lo digo por esto, en concreto, sino en general.



no por pedirlo mas , te van a tratar mejor chavalin :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como siempre, estos jueguitos con esos animalitos a los que tanto queremos, son de lo más crueles ¿no? ¿o soy el único que piensa que el gatito, al quitarle la pinza, busca a su madre?
> 
> De la relación del ser humano con sus animales, habría que decir aquello de "no me quieras tanto quiéreme mejor". Y no lo digo por esto, en concreto, sino en general.



No sé si tienes o has tenido gato, pero pellizcar así en el pescuezo es la mejor manera de controlar a estes entrañables animalillos...especialmente cuando se revuelven en el veterinario...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como siempre, estos jueguitos con esos animalitos a los que tanto queremos, son de lo más crueles ¿no? ¿o soy el único que piensa que el gatito, al quitarle la pinza, busca a su madre?
> 
> De la relación del ser humano con sus animales, habría que decir aquello de "no me quieras tanto quiéreme mejor". Y no lo digo por esto, en concreto, sino en general.



.
YO he tenido gatos y jugaba con ellos, incluso de muy mayores, a cogerles del cuello (pero con cuidado), y no dejaba de sorprenderme su reacción. Pero desde luego nunca se me hubiera ocurrido ponerle una pinza, que aprietan bastante.

Y lo del "no me quieras tanto, quiéreme mejor", pues no puedo estar más de acuerdo, e incluso entre humanos, que demasiadas veces a la gente que más quieres la tratas de pena.


Sigan hablando de gatos, que conseguiremos que vuelva Mulder al hilo.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como siempre, estos jueguitos con esos animalitos a los que tanto queremos, son de lo más crueles ¿no? ¿o soy el único que piensa que el gatito, al quitarle la pinza, busca a su madre?
> 
> De la relación del ser humano con sus animales, habría que decir aquello de "no me quieras tanto quiéreme mejor". Y no lo digo por esto, en concreto, sino en general.



Tiene usted razón: el gato busca a la madre, que en este caso es el humano (el cual a diferencia de en la naturaleza seguirá siendo su madre mientras vivan juntos). De hecho se ve como se va detrás exactamente igual que haría durante unos momentos cuando su madre le suelta en el suelo hasta comprender que está pasando y si hay un peligro cercano. En este caso concreto no veo ninguna repercusión para el cachorro.

En todo lo demás le doy la razón.

(yo nunca le he puesto una pinza a mi gato, pero sí un arnés de paseo y el efecto es exactamente el mismo)


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

ejpertitos , salid ratitas 

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 12:55 ----------

hoy cerramos el gap del ibex , ya no hay ningun motivo para volver a esta zona , lo que os espera alcistillas :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (24 May 2013)

sabéis dónde venden pinzas con un rango de apertura entre 12-15 cm ??

:rolleye: :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (24 May 2013)

8240...ahora sí, mal asunto :O


----------



## juanfer (24 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sabéis dónde venden pinzas con un rango de apertura entre 12-15 cm ??
> 
> :rolleye: :fiufiu:



Las pinzas de cables para la bateria que llevo en el coche, por si la batería sufre una muerte súbita, tienen esa apertura.

Viene a ser esto:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 May 2013)

Mas drones triaigo contra la artillería de O´Rei MM.

Más dudas sobre la fiabilidad del PIB español - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Arrebonico (24 May 2013)

Veo esto muy muerto, y me juego la cuenta...

[YOUTUBE]Nr5GvOZRI-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las pinzas de cables para la bateria que llevo en el coche, por si la batería sufre una muerte súbita, tienen esa apertura.
> 
> Viene a ser esto:



Bufff que doló..... :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Veo esto muy muerto, y me juego la cuenta...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Nr5GvOZRI-M[/YOUTUBE]



spoiler coño :: ganas de morir aumentando :ouch:

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 14:56 ----------

cuidadin con esta zona del ibex , porque el papertrading de MV prevee un gap a la baja de los gordos y si es asin , entonces vamos a tener fuego purificador :bla:


----------



## tarrito (24 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bufff que doló..... :ouch: :ouch:



he pensado lo mismo  

¿usted cree que con una fundita de terciopelo se soluciona? ::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (24 May 2013)

El ibex ha rebotado hoy en los 8250, igual que ayer. Vamos a por la última intentona. Si rebota aún habrá esperanza para los larguistas... al menos podrán dormir tranquilos el fin de semana ...o no ::.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

los datos de los gringos han sido muy buenos , pero ahora lo bueno es malo :fiufiu:

en el ibex han intentado la chorradita de usar los 8250 como soporte , como la otra vez donde aguanto varias sesiones , pero la chorradita esta vez no va a funcionar :no:


----------



## sr.anus (24 May 2013)

vamos putita!

Yo soy mu gacelon y ya me lleve una corná a primera hora


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> vamos putita!
> 
> Yo soy mu gacelon y ya me lleve una corná a primera hora



gacelon es la gacela homosesuah , hace algun tiempo que lo dije ::


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Esto va en serio aunque no hay que descartar mandrilada.

Recuerden que generalmente el % de apertura en el SP se suele doblar en el mismo sentido en algún momento de la sesión. Y con mayor probabilidad cuando es mayor del 0,75% (+ ó -)

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 15:09 ----------

Como siga separándose el SAN-BBVA volveremos a abrir el spread.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gap , pues peor para los alcistas , en realidad ya lo sospechaba , quieren gap pero mas abajo





Janus dijo:


> Esto va en serio aunque no hay que descartar mandrilada.
> 
> Recuerden que generalmente el % de apertura en el SP se suele doblar en el mismo sentido en algún momento de la sesión. Y con mayor probabilidad cuando es mayor del 0,75% (+ ó -)
> 
> ...



esto esta sentenciado , ahora toca correccion de las gordas :baba:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (24 May 2013)

Ostia macho, lo tuyo es opinar y suceder lo contrario con una exactitud preocupante.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 15:12 ----------

Rebotando en 8249


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Ostia macho, lo tuyo es opinar y suceder lo contrario con una exactitud preocupante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 15:12 ----------
> 
> Rebotando en 8249



pues aprovechese del sentimiento contrario muertovivientista y forrese :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues aprovechese del sentimiento contrario muertovivientista y forrese :rolleye:



Sacto, larga en SP, si entra la orden a 1640


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (24 May 2013)

Recomiende dónde no estar.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Recomiende dónde no estar.



recomiendo ignorar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista por esta vez


----------



## jopitxujo (24 May 2013)

Dan ganas de probar un larguito con stop en 8245.ienso:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (24 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recomiendo ignorar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista por esta vez



Así que la recomendación buena es ignorar la recomendación de ignorarle y por lo tanto...


Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Así que la recomendación buena es ignorar la recomendación de ignorarle y por lo tanto...



recomiendo spoiler :vomito:


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2013)

Ya no se puede confiar en nada

Ferrari llama a revisión a 692 vehículos en China por rodamientos defectuosos - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## sr.anus (24 May 2013)

Esta bajada merece un copazo, pasen buen fin de semana


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Esta bajada merece un copazo, pasen buen fin de semana



servidor ya esta en ello :o

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 16:00 ----------

Dos cazas de Reino Unido han interceptado en el aire a un avión de pasajeros que venía de Pakistán que se había desviado de su plan de vuelo debido a una alerta de seguridad. 

joder estos tios preparan la intervencion en siria :8:


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Esto está muy peligroso porque no termina por decidirse más allá de un par de amagos. Estas situaciones generalmente se resuelven con un velón en horas que marcan la tendencia para las siguientes sesiones. Creo que hay un cierto sesgo bajista pero puede salir por cualquier lado así que mejor "ojos antes que cerebro". Cuando se haya el velón .... se invertirá dinero, antes no.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Tranquilo que es sólo una corrección

Que se lleve una semana o tres días es lo único que interesa.

Pero lo bueno es que ha metido el miedo en el cuerpo a los flandercitos de verdes prados...Ya los veo piramidando con la cuenta cercana a 0


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tranquilo que es sólo una corrección
> 
> Que se lleve una semana o tres días es lo único que interesa.



los guanos gordos empiezan de la misma forma que una simple correccion , el problema es que con lo subido y sin haber corregido aun .... :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 16:05 ----------

nos vamos a los 9400 de flanderERRE 

MV en modo " sin ser sincero " :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (24 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mas drones triaigo contra la artillería de O´Rei MM.
> 
> Más dudas sobre la fiabilidad del PIB español - ElConfidencial.com



eso lo sabe hasta un chino ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

mantened los cortos con tres cojones , MV el zahori espera un gap a la baja de los gordos para el lunes , si esto sucediese debereis abandonar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista o ser aniquilados por el fuego purificador :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (24 May 2013)

Las Fannie Mae siguen desatadas después de haberlas soltado aunque no me puedo quejar.
De 0,30 a 2,50 en dos meses.

Por cierto, acabo de entrar en Walter Energy para medio-largo plazo esperando que siga en la senda alcista que lleva en el último mes.


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las Fannie Mae siguen desatadas después de haberlas soltado aunque no me puedo quejar.
> De 0,30 a 2,50 en dos meses.
> 
> Por cierto, acabo de entrar en Walter Energy para medio-largo plazo esperando que siga en la senda alcista que lleva en el último mes.



Esas son las operaciones bonitas, esas... pero en Walter... ¿no se habrá pasado de euphoria?


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Walter aunque no me gusta mucho en general, podría estar preparando una buena subida de más del 30%. No fumarse los 18 USD es importante.

En general veo buenas maneras en el carbón y eso, ya saben mi opinión, puede avanzar que el SP va a corregir o estar débil un tiempo.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 16:29 ----------

He tenido un sueño húmedo: IBEX 7200 con motivo de que el SP corrige unos 100 pipos.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Aquí dejo este link, al hilo de lo comentado sobre todo por Janus y Ponzi referente a FCC:
> 
> FCC quiere recortar veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda Menéame Más noticias sobre: FCC (Mercado Continuo), Banca, Constructoras Alerta de noticias Enviar a un amigo Imprimir Disminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto 23.05.2013 Madrid Europa Press.
> 
> ...



Y cuando se escarba más abajo del abismo, ¿qué nombre le ponemos :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## garpie (24 May 2013)

Joder con P&G, *+3,71%*, parece un chicharro..


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Si Riotinto pierde los 2700 .... van a ver una pedazo de buena e importante galleta. Un bearish cookie.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 16:39 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Y cuando se escarba más abajo del abismo, ¿qué nombre le ponemos :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Mira el carbón, está mostrando un posible pepinazo.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 16:41 ----------

El SP o aguanta los 1635 formando un doble suelo que se ve muy bien en timeframe de horas .... o se va a 1610.


----------



## garpie (24 May 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Joder con P&G, *+3,71%*, parece un chicharro..



Cambio de CEO y dispararse.

Procter & Gamble Co (PG.N) on Thursday brought back A.G. Lafley to run the world's largest household products maker, replacing Bob McDonald immediately in the midst of a major restructuring.

Joe, ahora que parecía que las blue chips yankies iban a abaratarse va la más gorda y se embala.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> El ibex ha rebotado hoy en los 8250, igual que ayer. Vamos a por la última intentona. Si rebota aún habrá esperanza para los larguistas... al menos podrán dormir tranquilos el fin de semana ...o no ::.



Los larguistas del culibex no tienen esperanza.

Las velas son demoledoras en la figura que tiene. Está testando nivel de Septiembre de 2012 mientras SP y DAX volaron al cielo.

Compren más, por Expaña cojones ::


----------



## Krim (24 May 2013)

Están mareando la perdiz en el Ibex de puta madre...jugando al "salvo la jornada, no la salvo"...da miedo entrar, da miedo salir.

Salvo Gamesa. Ahí no hay rojo que valga.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Están mareando la perdiz en el Ibex de puta madre...jugando al "salvo la jornada, no la salvo"...da miedo entrar, da miedo salir.
> 
> Salvo Gamesa. Ahí no hay rojo que valga.



si termina cerrando en minimos , gap a la baja el lunes :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

SP hace 10 minutos, pretendido empuje bajista. Sujetado, empujón parriba sin nuevo máximo ni ná... pero sujetado de nuevo... y ahora a tontear... esto huele a subida en intra. Tengo dos minilargos en 38 SL34 pero habrá que andar al loro al cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

A los 1630 pueden mandarlo...

Como les gusta el jugueteo


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Hay riesgo de que lo suban a 50.


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Con que llegue a 44, yo conforme...


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

La vela que ahora acaba en timeframe de horas .... no es bajista y si tiene continuidad puede ser un rebote hasta 50 al menos.


----------



## jopitxujo (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Esas son las operaciones bonitas, esas... pero en Walter... ¿no se habrá pasado de euphoria?




Pues puede ser que me haya mocido por la euforia.

Hoy viendo el periódico he visto un artículo sobre FCC, me he acordado de Janus y no sé si la empresa saldrá adelante pero la jefa tiene un empujón.

FCC quiere recortar en veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda, hasta el 65%


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Es decir que su subconsciente le ha hecho pensar, "bueno las pérdidas me las cobro en carne"... 

¿sabían que han sacado una droga que "neutraliza" la atracción de los hombres por la belleza? Algo leí el otro día... por la Universidad de Notxingham Flores...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Es decir que su subconsciente le ha hecho pensar, "bueno las pérdidas me las cobro en carne"...
> 
> ¿sabían que han sacado una droga que "neutraliza" la atracción de los hombres por la belleza? Algo leí el otro día... por la Universidad de Notxingham Flores...



esa droja dudo que sea rentable ::


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues puede ser que me haya mocido por la euforia.
> 
> Hoy viendo el periódico he visto un artículo sobre FCC, me he acordado de Janus y no sé si la empresa saldrá adelante pero la jefa tiene un empujón.
> 
> FCC quiere recortar en veinte puntos el peso de la banca en su deuda, hasta el 65%


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

ya esta el pajillero mayor del reino :o


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

cerrado un mini, ahora a ver que hacemos con el otro.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya esta el pajillero mayor del reino :o



Más lerdo y no naces ::


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2013)

Si el churribes fuera independiente y fiel, debería bajar a 7.700 para volver a subir al rango alto del lateral ¿no?

A lo mejor está tan claro que, hasta un antílope como yo lo ve, y no es asín.

Buen fin de semana, y ahorren.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Más lerdo y no naces ::



jodel tio , debe ser porque ya estoy mamao pero he reido hasta llorar :XX:


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si el churribes fuera independiente y fiel, debería bajar a 7.700 para volver a subir al rango alto del lateral ¿no?
> 
> A lo mejor está tan claro que, hasta un antílope como yo lo ve, y no es asín.
> 
> Buen fin de semana, *y ahorren*.



¿para?, ¿hay algo nuevo que tengamos que saber? :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> cerrado un mini, ahora a ver que hacemos con el otro.



Jo... que rápido es usted Sr. Atman.... 

Yo sigo sufriendo, entré en 1640, más me vale llegar a los 50 de Janus pronto o paso la tarde de lviernes pendiente del mini


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jodel tio , debe ser porque ya estoy mamao pero he reido hasta llorar :XX:



Tienes que estar muy mamao porque:

has llorado de la hostia que te has dado. ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 May 2013)

bueno señoras y señores , especie humana en general , que paseis buen finde y recordad que sera mejor que abandoneis el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :no:


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo... que rápido es usted Sr. Atman....
> 
> Yo sigo sufriendo, entré en 1640, más me vale llegar a los 50 de Janus pronto o paso la tarde de lviernes pendiente del mini



Espere un poquito sólo. Ahora habrá vuelta alza y es posible que supere máximos de sesión y vaya hasta 50.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Hay que actualizarle el window al jato...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

atman:9115549 dijo:


> Es decir que su subconsciente le ha hecho pensar, "bueno las pérdidas me las cobro en carne"...
> 
> ¿sabían que han sacado una droga que "neutraliza" la atracción de los hombres por la belleza? Algo leí el otro día... por la Universidad de Notxingham Flores...



. 


Estos feos nuncafollistas ya no saben que inventar :ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (24 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿para?, ¿hay algo nuevo que tengamos que saber? :Aplauso:



En la trinchera todo será bienvenido ¿no?

Mirusté oklahoma, creo que la que se avecina cuando se cierre el grifo, va a ser gorda. Espero que nos dejen gastarnos las plusvis en verano. Pael-la und sangría.

Nose, es viernes y sólo tengo ganas de irme al monte. Mis solares del martes patinan.::


----------



## Krim (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Con que llegue a 44, yo conforme...



Your wish is granted.


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Sip, con el otro seguimos para bingo...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 May 2013)

el IBEX al final a respetado al final los niveles dados por Fran


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2013)

Era algo que sospechábamos pero aquí tenemos las pruebas definitivas....A los gatos les va la droja 

[YOUTUBE]-rTQCfupxAQ[/YOUTUBE]


Nebeda

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 18:36 ----------

El Sabadell subiendo el precio de algunos pisos


Inmobiliario


----------



## ghkghk (24 May 2013)

Yo que tuve mi aventura USA muy al comienzo de las subidas, y me salí más o menos con un 5% en Pfizer, PG, Texaco, Coca Cola... Veo ahora los precios y no doy credito. Ya se barajaban los 68 de Procter como muy cara, Texaco a poco más de 100 me dio vértigo, Coca Cola ni decirlo. 70 antes del split era un hito. Y eso los blue chips, las estables. De empresas más volátiles ni hablamos...

Y ahora parecen los precios del Abuelo Cebolleta, que con 4 pesetas se iba al cine, cenaba y se tomaba tres cañas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Esa vela en horas del SP puede ser de vuelta. Ojo porque si es así, los mínimos pueden romperse.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 18:46 ----------

Avanzo que si el SP se da la vuelta y le da por picar los 20, las solares se podrán bajando en doble dígito. La vuelta que han tenido hoy es importante. El SP otorga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

Pepitoria.... si que está delicado el

*[SANTANDER]*







¿verdad?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pepitoria.... si que está delicado el
> 
> *[SANTANDER]*
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Al final la vela horaria puede ser... cualquier cosa... mientras tanto, vamos moviendo el SL.

Por fín... SAN a 3 euros...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esa vela en horas del SP puede ser de vuelta. Ojo porque si es así, los mínimos pueden romperse.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 18:46 ----------
> 
> Avanzo que si el SP se da la vuelta y le da por picar los 20, las solares se podrán bajando en doble dígito. La vuelta que han tenido hoy es importante. El SP otorga.



Espero que se equivoque. Voy largo en 41


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Al final, Janus se habrá quedado corto y todavía cerramos el gap... la virgen...

Ya de ahí un empojuncito más y acabamos la semana donde hay que acabarla... 

(es broma, es broma...!! que les veo muy echaos palante!!)


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

Cerramos en 46.

Alabado sea el profeta y veamos al SAN 3€ ::

Piratón, ustec que entiende  vengo de comprarme unas Alpinestar hydro sport drystar. Los dioses han sido generosos con las plusvalías este mes de mayo


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cerramos en 46.
> 
> Alabado sea el profeta y veamos al SAN 3€ ::
> 
> Piratón, ustec que entiende  vengo de comprarme unas Alpinestar hydro sport drystar. Los dioses han sido generosos con las plusvalías este mes de mayo



¿para ir los domingos a misa? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿para ir los domingos a misa? ::



Exacto, las misas que oficia mi meretriz :::cook:

He sido un chico malo mmmmmmm ::


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Otra vista: primero jugaron con la MM200 de 2 minutos, luego con la de 3, ahora toca la de 5. La pregunta es... y ¿luego? Irían directos a por la horaria... perdón luego la de 15 minutos y luego la horaria... ya un poco demasié...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cerramos en 46.
> 
> Alabado sea el profeta y veamos al SAN 3€ ::
> 
> Piratón, ustec que entiende  vengo de comprarme unas Alpinestar hydro sport drystar. Los dioses han sido generosos con las plusvalías este mes de mayo



Bike's are cool!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

A Bankia ya le han colocado el paracaídas. No sé si la dejarán llegar a 0.50€ antes de subirla al euro.


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Es la leche, aquí todo cristo pagando unas comisiones y tipos astronómicos por las tarjetas y en yankilandia, que la cosa esta afilada... los grandes reitailers se pasan la vida demandando a Visa y MC porque les cobran mucho...


----------



## HisHoliness (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Al final la vela horaria puede ser... cualquier cosa... mientras tanto, vamos moviendo el SL.
> 
> Por fín... SAN a 3 euros...



Joder, os poneis tan extremistas que dan ganas de salirse con -1%....más que nada para recomprarlas más abajo....


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me mojo también un poco, pero con espacio temporal que no vale decir 1400 y dentro de cuatro años hacer unyalodecía yo
> 
> Si se mantiene por encima de 1656,40 cerramos en verde 1673 con objetivo 2 en 1677
> 
> ...




Miren donde lleva parado 15 minutos........


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (24 May 2013)

Las acciones de Bankia pierden un 85% en la semana

¿Otra vez?


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Cuidadín aqui...


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Espero que se equivoque. Voy largo en 41



Hasta que no pierda los 40 no pasa nada. De momento de rebote y no se crean que no es posible ver los 60. Ojo, que por poder, sí que se puede.

Esto tiene una inercia brutal a no bajar.


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Miren donde lleva parado 15 minutos........



Ahí tengo pintado un rayajo... para que no se me olvide...!!


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2013)

1645-1646.90 Zona de negociación, cruces de órdenes fuertes, se está decidiendo la partida a corto.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 1645-1646.90 Zona de negociación, cruces de órdenes fuertes, se está decidiendo la partida a corto.



Don't wake me up. It's the money I'm dealing with


----------



## vmmp29 (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Miren donde lleva parado 15 minutos........



todavía no están dando pistas de lo van a hacer

voy equivocado?


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2013)

Procter... abran una ventana, les dará pistas al menos hoy.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:47 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> todavía no están dando pistas de lo van a hacer
> 
> voy equivocado?



Esto no es el Ibex y no es tan fácil con el volumen global que se mueve. Pero los posicionamientos de fondos indican que ciertos valores se están metiendo en el baul.

A cp/mp es una buena señal, seguramente siguiendo los consejos de los "top". Ya saben 1700 y tal

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:49 ----------

Para los que os defendéis bien.

Abrir movimientos sectoriales, subidas y bajadas... alguna conclusión se saca.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Procter... abran una ventana, les dará pistas al menos hoy.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Si le da por subir a los 1700 o incluso lo estiran un poquito más hasta 1730 ......... la crujida de culos se olerá desde el Polo Norte. Haría mucho daño a quienes han ido cortos bajo la filosofía de "está muy alto y terminará bajando" ya que el bolsillo no aguantaría y caería ante el teniente Margin Call. Y en el otro lado se generaría la creencia de que esto solo puede subir y subir.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:52 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Procter... abran una ventana, les dará pistas al menos hoy.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:47 ----------
> 
> ...





El carbón en cuanto el SP se acercó a 1640 se ponía algo pepón pero ha sido recuperar el SP y ponerse el carbón nuevamente en formato "til another day".


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si le da por subir a los 1700 o incluso lo estiran un poquito más hasta 1730 ......... la crujida de culos se olerá desde el Polo Norte. Haría mucho daño a quienes han ido cortos bajo la filosofía de "está muy alto y terminará bajando" ya que el bolsillo no aguantaría y caería ante el teniente Margin Call. Y en el otro lado se generaría la creencia de que esto solo puede subir y subir.



O sea que sí, que nos vamos a los 1700...


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

La última vez que hubo tres sesiones seguidas con vela roja (cierre menor que apertura) fue en Navidad.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:57 ----------




atman dijo:


> O sea que sí, que nos vamos a los 1700...



Está por ver pero tengo claro dos cosas:

Janus se acojonó días atrás y pulió los cortos, spread, volatilidad y la madre que parió a paneque.

y

Esto está lleno de hidrógeno porque anda muy ligero y a nada que uno se despista .... le ponen 10 pipos arriba.


Por ello, la clave va a estar en el famoso velón verde que llegue en timeframe hours.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

Yo no espero, largo en SP 1646,65

Ajusto SL


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Ni que decir tiene que si el SP sube 80 pipos ........... las solares harían un escándalo de subida por la elasticidad que tienen (sobre todo hacia arriba en estos días).


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

La última hora yanky suele ser pepona no, lo siguiente... pero los viernes... y más este viernes... es para tratar con respeto. La ventaja de venir de 38, es que te lo peudes tomar con tranquilidad mientras vas moviendo el SL.


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no espero, largo en SP 1646,65
> 
> Ajusto SL



infiel, toda la puta vida pesimista y bajista ............. y te nos pones largo!!!!!


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La última vez que hubo tres sesiones seguidas con vela roja (cierre menor que apertura) fue en Navidad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 19:57 ----------
> 
> ...




15 Abril 25 febrero, una RED superada bien con vela con volumen o Gap apertura. Estaban con la escopeta preparada para no permitir un solo error. Ahora mismo como dice a la espera de GREEN o GAP (lunes o martes). Edito (lunes día de los caídos) Closed... así que las siguientes sesiones.


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Bertok ha salido de la trinchera!! ha salido de la trinchera!! huyan!! huyan!!


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> infiel, toda la puta vida pesimista y bajista ............. y te nos pones largo!!!!!



Salgo con comisiones, jugué casi gratis

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 18:03 ----------




atman dijo:


> Bertok ha salido de la trinchera!! ha salido de la trinchera!! huyan!! huyan!!



Llegas tarde ::


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Lunes es fiesta en USA ¿no?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 May 2013)

ola que asen, suben bajan o que asen :fiufiu:


----------



## MarketMaker (24 May 2013)

Les dejo, voy a la guerra. Menos mal que el intra ahora dura las sesiones de renovación de carteras.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 20:06 ----------




atman dijo:


> Lunes es fiesta en USA ¿no?



Día de los caídos ::


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Les dejo, voy a la guerra. Menos mal que el intra ahora dura las sesiones de renovación de carteras.



Que le cunda... !!


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> 15 Abril 25 febrero, una RED superada bien con vela con volumen o Gap apertura. Estaban con la escopeta preparada para no permitir un solo error. Ahora mismo como dice a la espera de GREEN o GAP (lunes o martes). Edito (lunes día de los caídos) Closed... así que las siguientes sesiones.



Y el 28/12!!!!. Además el Estocástico está invitando a muchos a ponerse corto y puede haber fail como en la primera semana de abril.

Yo voy a esperar y llegado el momento los mismo le pongo un spread Arch Coal - SP (largo-corto).


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo, magnífico y grandísimo señor de élite de los gurús burbujistas... ahí está... picando a la puerta...

Ahora de nuevo... cuidado, no nos meta un rejón...


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Qué verguenza, hasta de vez en cuando se acierta ::

El cum laude está en 56.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Tú sí que sabes, up up up up.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Joder, os poneis tan extremistas que dan ganas de salirse con -1%....más que nada para recomprarlas más abajo....



No es pesimismo, es por TECNICO!!! 



MarketMaker dijo:


> Miren donde lleva parado 15 minutos........




MM on stage y yo jugando al civilization.... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Lunes festivo usano

Ya se huele la trampa...


----------



## atman (24 May 2013)

Ajetreo, al final si que le ha llevado la tarde... ¿aguantó?


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Para los que os defendéis bien.
> 
> Abrir movimientos sectoriales, subidas y bajadas... alguna conclusión se saca.



Acabo de ver el último episodio de Star Trek New Generation..... el último de la séptima temporada "All good things" (del año 94, sí hacía 15 años que lo tenía pendiente) y usted me recuerda mucho al *Q* de la serie. Dando la caña, pero no el pescado :rolleye:

Muchas thanks!


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

Para los de las solares, en First Solar sigue habiendo un tercio de las acciones del free float prestadas para cortos.

El día que se cierre todo eso .... va a ser para reirse un rato.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Salgo con comisiones, jugué casi gratis
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 18:03 ----------
> 
> ...





Tenga, para la próxima vez que se ponga largo ::


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

We're under pressure, seven billion people are looking at us.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 21:30 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tenga, para la próxima vez que se ponga largo ::



No le provoques, ha experimentado el subidón de adrenalina que produce estar en el mercado. Esa sensación que te impide ir al baño porque piensas que hay un chorizo que te va a robar todas las peras.

No sabe, no aprende y necesitará a couple of days para quitar el miedo a poder perder dinero.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2013)

Esto se maneja más fácil con un par de gin en el cuerpo...ja ja

Miren si no al jalapeñan ::


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> We're under pressure, seven billion people are looking at us.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 21:30 ----------
> 
> ...



y se lo dices a uno que lleva 16 años en los mercados y muchos miles de posiciones largas y cortas a las espaldas :bla::bla:

Disciplina en la preservación del capital. Ya lo aprenderás y tus acólitos en el primer gap que os comáis en solares, carboneras y demás especulaciones ::

Hasta que llegue ese, a seguir disfrutando 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]reEVbnoJZF4[/YOUTUBE]

buen finde!


----------



## Janus (24 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> y se lo dices a uno que lleva 16 años en los mercados y muchos miles de posiciones largas y cortas a las espaldas :bla::bla:
> 
> Disciplina en la preservación del capital. Ya lo aprenderás y tus acólitos en el primer gap que os comáis en solares, carboneras y demás especulaciones ::
> 
> Hasta que llegue ese, a seguir disfrutando 8:



Tú lo que detestas es el carbón porque algún atracón que has dado en Reyes ::

En bolsa nunca hay que tener mensajes generalistas, cualquier activo como debes saber tiene su momento y en ese se puede y debe ganar guata.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2013)

Excelentes los posts de MarketMaker.

Pepitoria y bertok, una puta mierda.


----------



## bertok (24 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú lo que detestas es el carbón porque algún atracón que has dado en Reyes ::
> 
> En bolsa nunca hay que tener mensajes generalistas, cualquier activo como debes saber tiene su momento y en ese se puede y debe ganar guata.



Me lo cuentas cuando el gap cicatrice chart o alguna gacelilla se quede pillada y venga a llorar al hilo.

No opero ni en carboneras ni en solares porque durante muchos años he visto como se las gastan en esos mercados. Operaciones malas te pueden destrozar el año.

Ahora, que te gustan y tal, go ahead to the end ::


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2013)

Pico del volumen de las 3 ultimas jornadas del ES en 1648.50.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

Cierto baneo ha expirado demasiado pronto, ¿no?


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2013)

System error.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cierto baneo ha expirado demasiado pronto, ¿no?


----------



## Abner (24 May 2013)

Saldo neto actual de los leoncios ibexianos +348. 

El nivel en 8178(f) con extensión al 8145(f) sigue abierto, y es posible el toque en los próximos días. 

Mi escenario gacelo más probable teniendo en cuenta la hipótesis del SP en 1700 que habéis comentado: 
La subida del 1600 al 1650 del SP llevó alrededor de 12 días. Vamos a suponer que va a llevar un período similar llegar al 1700. Si después de eso se esperan caídas fuertes globales, entiendo que los leoncios no podrían acumular hasta +3000, subir con el ibex, colocar esos +3000 y además colocar otros 3000 en cortos, demasiada tela para repartir. Esa onda necesitaría de más tiempo. 

Creo pues, que acumularán otra vez el lunes y quizá el martes (con bajadas). Se tocaría el nivel abierto que he dado, y quizá algo más abajo , para luego subir ya del tirón, con alrededor de +1300 en el comienzo del movimiento repartiendo largos y acumulando cortos en el tramo final correspondiente con el SP acercándose al nivel psicológico de los 1700. 


Segundo escenario con menor probabilidad de cumplirse. Lateral con sesgo bajista o bajadas fuertes como lo que hemos vivido estos días, hasta conseguir acumular los clásicos 3000 contratos para empezar a subir. Esto implicaría que los leoncios hispanistanís sabrían que el SP tiene un recorrido aún más largo al alza, probablemente durante un plazo superior a 1 mes lo cual nos llevaría a un hipotético ¿1750? en el SP.


Nivel relevante hoy en el 8366(f). Que se tocará entiendo en la segunda mitad de la semana que viene. 

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cierto baneo ha expirado demasiado pronto, ¿no?



Déjalo, va sin SL. No tardará en palmar otra vez ::

Al final ha cerrado en 52, tenía el SP en 51, pero como sois unos agoreros hacéis cerrar las posiciones largas rápido :cook::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2013)

Eso eso, ajusta stops para palmar mas rapido en cualquier limpieza.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Déjalo, va sin SL. No tardará en palmar otra vez ::





---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 22:54 ----------

El saldo neto del ES es +37720 o'clock. Por cierto, esos nivelillos que calculas son por acumulacion de volumen? diferencia bid-ask? Si es asi, es imposible inventarse niveles fuera de rangos ya pasados.



Abner dijo:


> Saldo neto actual de los leoncios ibexianos +348.
> 
> El nivel en 8178(f) con extensión al 8145(f) sigue abierto, y es posible el toque en los próximos días.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Déjalo, va sin SL. No tardará en palmar otra vez ::
> 
> Al final ha cerrado en 52, tenía el SP en 51, pero como sois unos agoreros hacéis cerrar las posiciones largas rápido :cook::XX:



Green is good my friend, very good. Besides, te veo en forma últimamente, no? Lots o' green,ain't it!!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Green is good my friend, very good. Besides, te veo en forma últimamente, no? Lots o' green,ain't it!!!!!



I'm on fire. Estoy operando con SL de 10 puntos en el S&P y de 20 en el DAX y aún no me han tumbado ninguna operación, tengo bastante claros los rangos diarios que están usando cada día y están entrando operaciones en máximos y mínimos. lo están poniendo muy fácil para que una gacela Thompson como yo saque tanta platita. Mientras sigan con esta regularidad seguiremos ordeñando la vaca.


----------



## Abner (24 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Eso eso, ajusta stops para palmar mas rapido en cualquier limpieza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 8178 que he dado lo dí ayer por la noche, y está fuera del rango de al menos 1 mes atrás. En el futuro se ha llegado al 8196, a 18 puntos. No sé si darlo por tocado, pero por el escenario, yo creo que sigue abierto. 

Así que, sí, es posible calcular esos niveles.

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 23:11 ----------

Por cierto, si algún leoncio del club hispanistaní me lee y ve que les estoy jodiendo parte de las plusvas, les conmino a que consideren seriamente sobornarme. Prometo salir mucho más barato que las plusvas perdidas por abrir mi bocaza 

::::


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2013)

Entonces no les calculas usando acumulacion de volumen, sino analisis estocastico y procesos de Markov. Misterio resuelto.



Abner dijo:


> El 8178 que he dado lo dí ayer por la noche, y está fuera del rango de al menos 1 mes atrás. En el futuro se ha llegado al 8196, a 18 puntos. No sé si darlo por tocado, pero por el escenario, yo creo que sigue abierto.
> 
> Así que, sí, es posible calcular esos niveles.





---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 23:19 ----------

El saldo neto del FDAX es -1823.


----------



## Abner (24 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Entonces no les calculas usando acumulacion de volumen, sino analisis estocastico y procesos de Markov. Misterio resuelto.



Un proceso de Markov no te sirve de nada, pues es una memoria que converge al valor más cercano a uno ya aprendido.

No puedo ayudarle. Tendrá que investigarlo. 
Llevo mucho, usando vacaciones, fines de semana, y tiempo de ocio haciendo código y programitas, no para invertir, sino para tratar de entender lo que ocurre en bolsa, mucho curro para regalarlo. 

La respuesta no la hallará en la técnica, como ya me dijo pollastre. 
Se requiere conceptualización, creatividad y abstracción. Cualquier cosa que no pase por ahí, lo único que le dará es ruido en cantidades industriales, como sus gráficos deltas.


----------



## burbubolsa (24 May 2013)

Un proceso de Markov se caracteriza por su tendencia y volatilidad. Con una volatilidad por encima del punto de equilibrio no tiene por que converger. Tu argumento es falso.

Igualmente falso es que mis graficos arrojan ruido, pero me alegro de que se vea asi. Es la demostracion de que lo evidente es tan patente que no resulta visible. Por eso resulta esteril ocultar informacion, ya que asi se deforma por falta de contraste. Los algoritmos de mercado son tan burdos que, por mucho que se publiquen algoitmos de analisis, no van a cambiar, ya que la logistica implicada es de bastante peso e inercia. Y en el mundo financiero la inercia de la tecnologia es bastante mas grande que en otras industrias.

He tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con gentucillas de Manhattan estos meses pasados. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que son los niveles esos que hablais aqui. Los saddle points, que es como se conocen en la industria, tienen una fama discutible. Las herramientas mas complejas que usan son medias moviles, no saben ni lo que es una desviacion tipica, no les hace falta.



Abner dijo:


> Un proceso de Markov no te sirve de nada, pues es una memoria que converge al valor más cercano a uno ya aprendido.
> 
> No puedo ayudarle. Tendrá que investigarlo.
> Llevo mucho, usando vacaciones, fines de semana, y tiempo de ocio haciendo código y programitas, no para invertir, sino para tratar de entender lo que ocurre en bolsa, mucho curro para regalarlo.
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ajetreo, al final si que le ha llevado la tarde... ¿aguantó?



Tuve que salir, asi que cerre en 45. 

Mañana compro unas gambitas en la boqueria, en el marisco lo importante es el buen genero y donde mejor se come es en casa.


----------



## ponzi (24 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Como siempre, estos jueguitos con esos animalitos a los que tanto queremos, son de lo más crueles ¿no? ¿o soy el único que piensa que el gatito, al quitarle la pinza, busca a su madre?
> 
> De la relación del ser humano con sus animales, habría que decir aquello de "no me quieras tanto quiéreme mejor". Y no lo digo por esto, en concreto, sino en general.



Yo soy muy gatuno así que voy a partir una lanza en pro de la causa


[YOUTUBE]gIE_USFm-cw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 23:40 ----------

A ver si termina pronto la Fed y el Banco de Japón, ya hemos olvidado a nuestro querido oso...pero el no se olvida de nosotros


[YOUTUBE]oxpu7UKnwfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 May 2013)

Con mr. Abner estamos viendo el nacimiento de un gigante!!!

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Un proceso de Markov se caracteriza por su tendencia y volatilidad. Con una volatilidad por encima del punto de equilibrio no tiene por que converger. Tu argumento es falso.
> 
> Igualmente falso es que mis graficos arrojan ruido, pero me alegro de que se vea asi. Es la demostracion de que lo evidente es tan patente que no resulta visible. Por eso resulta esteril ocultar informacion, ya que asi se deforma por falta de contraste. Los algoritmos de mercado son tan burdos que, por mucho que se publiquen algoitmos de analisis, no van a cambiar, ya que la logistica implicada es de bastante peso e inercia. Y en el mundo financiero la inercia de la tecnologia es bastante mas grande que en otras industrias.
> 
> He tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con gentucillas de Manhattan estos meses pasados. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que son los niveles esos que hablais aqui. Los saddle points, que es como se conocen en la industria, tienen una fama discutible. Las herramientas mas complejas que usan son medias moviles, no saben ni lo que es una desviacion tipica, no les hace falta.




Y qué usan?.

Por culturilla, tú crees que la evolución de un valor atiende a la cadena de Markov?, crees que el último tick depende exclusivamente del anterior y no de los anteriores de más atrás?.

Hace años que dejé los procesos estocásticos, de hecho los dejé cuando aprobé la asignatura de Teoría de Colas en Redes de Comunicaciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fe3a2926-921b-4e4a-ba7a-f585e162ac99/05.25.2013-00.07.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fe3a2926-921b-4e4a-ba7a-f585e162ac99/05.25.2013-00.07.png" width="495" height="248" border="0" /></a>


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2013)

Usan herramientas muy simples, todo breakthrough de umbrales, analizados sobre precio y volumen en timeframes de dia o superior. En timeframes inferiores y para operaciones a mas corto plazo que un swing, el analisis tecnico es radicalmente inutil. En mercados maduros es mas dificil usar estas tecnicas, ya que estan mas vigilados. Lo normal es ejecutar estas tecnicas sobre midcaps.

Los procesos de Markov son una de las hipotesis que manejo. Hay abundante literatura orientada a mercados, y precisamente por ello dudo de su utilidad, ya que los papers se limitan a aportar ejemplos que se ajustan a sus hipotesis, pero analizando graficas al azar se ve que no funciona. Creo que eso de los niveles, en el fondo, no es mas que un lugar comun, sin base matematica, un punto de encuentro para organizar ataques y movimientos amplios. Yo ya dispongo de herramientas, basadas en analisis de tick, para determinar esos movimientos, pero unicamente en tiempo real, usando las divergencias entre delta bid y ask. Sin embargo, no estaria mal poder calcular esos niveles con antelacion, pero cada vez le veo menos sentido.



Janus dijo:


> Y qué usan?.
> 
> Por culturilla, tú crees que la evolución de un valor atiende a la cadena de Markov?, crees que el último tick depende exclusivamente del anterior y no de los anteriores de más atrás?.
> 
> Hace años que dejé los procesos estocásticos, de hecho los dejé cuando aprobé la asignatura de Teoría de Colas en Redes de Comunicaciones.





---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 00:27 ----------

Mi trabajo para estos tiburones fue el desarrollo de atomizadores de posicion, para ocultar el volumen total de la operacion y, al mismo tiempo, hacer mas liquidas las operaciones con realizaciones parciales. Por eso me parece totalmente estupido las chorradas que habla el pollastre de grandes y peques; por analisis de volumen de tick es imposible decir a que tipo de operador corresponde una operacion, ya que se dividen en varias para ocultar su origen. Tan solo con informacion adicional, como los flags de liquidez, o los exchanges de origen y destino, se puede intentar reconstruir los paquetes originales, y solo intentarlo, ya que aun asi falta informacion. Habria que tener la identificacion de cuenta para conocerlo con exactitud, y eso es imposible, esa informacion no es publica.

Lo que ha caracterizado al ultimo agotamiento de mercado de los agotamientos anteriores es que si el volumen grueso anteriormente se metia despues de haberse agotado la aceleracion, ahora el volumen grueso sale antes de darse la aceleracion, lo que significa que antes los grandes usaban a los medianos para entrar en medio de la polvareda que dejaban a su paso, mientras que ahora los grandes son los que entran anticipadamente y los medianos entran detras siguiendoles el paso. El volumen en todas las ordenes esta ofuscado.


----------



## Abner (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con mr. Abner estamos viendo el nacimiento de un gigante!!!
> 
> Ánimo!!!!



Verás. Ya vendré a por mi owned la semana que viene ::::


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Salgo con comisiones, jugué casi gratis
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2013 at 18:03 ----------
> 
> ...





Janus dijo:


> infiel, toda la puta vida pesimista y bajista ............. y te nos pones largo!!!!!





bertok dijo:


> Yo no espero, largo en SP 1646,65
> 
> Ajusto SL



Si no se ven buenas oportunidades lo mejor que se puede hacer es quedarse quietecito. A mi últimamente me esta costando encontrar excelentes negocios a precios de ganga, solo alguna eléctrica,teleco,materias primas,armas y alguna empresa con fuerte imagen de marca pero de verdad que ahora mismo cuesta y mucho. Y fijaros de todos esos negocios utilities y materias primas tienen rentabilidades bastante mediocres solo que cotizan con descuento.


----------



## mpbk (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fe3a2926-921b-4e4a-ba7a-f585e162ac99/05.25.2013-00.07.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/fe3a2926-921b-4e4a-ba7a-f585e162ac99/05.25.2013-00.07.png" width="495" height="248" border="0" /></a>



el lunes rebote del 100%, :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2013)

Sesiones del 22, 23 y 24 del ES, respectivamente. Cada nodo es 1 segundo.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si no se ven buenas oportunidades lo mejor que se puede hacer es quedarse quietecito. A mi últimamente me esta costando encontrar excelentes negocios a precios de ganga, solo alguna eléctrica,teleco,materias primas,armas y alguna empresa con fuerte imagen de marca pero de verdad que ahora mismo cuesta y mucho. Y fijaros de todos esos negocios utilities y materias primas tienen rentabilidades bastante mediocres solo que cotizan con descuento.



Nos haces un buen analisis de e.on?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

Lo de esta semana ha sido el primer aviso. Pronto el yate de los larguistas colapsará :: Cuiden los SL :cook::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Verás. Ya vendré a por mi owned la semana que viene ::::



Abner, aqui tienes tu nuevo Avatar. 







Los vagos confiamos en que sigas trabajando duro para que en el futuro nos sueltes nivelitos para ganar platita buena 



mpbk dijo:


> el lunes rebote del 100%, :Baile:



Coooooompra!!!!!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (25 May 2013)

A los del IBEX. Que os sugieren balances como estos:

FCC:

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={f6261033-b275-4074-9304-79e7ad753f51}

Sacyr:

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={8f8b5efa-8767-4038-bc1a-9305dc85166b}

Desplome de los fondos propios y crecimiento de las deudas a corto y reduccion de la liquidez y activos corrientes (pag. 9 y 10).


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo de esta semana ha sido el primer aviso. Pronto el yate de los larguistas colapsará :: Cuiden los SL :cook::XX::XX:



Hay ciertas fuerzas que son casi-imparables. Mira como trepan unos sobre otros como posesos ........... al igual que los que quieren entrar en bolsa porque la FED todo lo protege.

[YOUTUBE]9fghVdxOFgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> A los del IBEX. Que os sugieren balances como estos:
> 
> FCC:
> 
> ...




¿no has visto a Sacyr subir en bolsa?. Todo controlado.

Más que los inversores, serán los empleados en esas empresas los que van a estar preocupados de cojones porque quizá le mejor escenario es cruzar los dedos para que solo se vean en la parte de la rebaja de salarios.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> A los del IBEX. Que os sugieren balances como estos:
> 
> FCC:
> 
> ...



Tendrán que vender lo poco que tienen de valor para reducir las deudas que les están llevando a la bancarrota. Pero si pierdes los buenos negocios, también pierdes el motor del ebit.

Otra posibilidad es la reducción de deuda vía la venta de los malos negocios a precios estratosféricos ... ::


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tendrán que vender lo poco que tienen de valor para reducir las deudas que les están llevando a la bancarrota. Pero si pierdes los buenos negocios, también pierdes el motor del ebit.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es la reducción de deuda vía la venta de los malos negocios a precios estratosféricos ... ::



Otra opción es vender negocios que no dan alegrías en el ebit y que además tienen una deuda muy relevante. Aunque supusiese reconocer alguna minusvalía, el hecho de desconsolidar esa deuda .... arregla mucho. Es el caso de FCC.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Otra opción es vender negocios que no dan alegrías en el ebit y que además tienen una deuda muy relevante. Aunque supusiese reconocer alguna minusvalía, el hecho de desconsolidar esa deuda .... arregla mucho. Es el caso de FCC.



El tema es que el mercado no está para andar comprando mierda no rentable.


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El tema es que el mercado no está para andar comprando mierda no rentable.



Te sorprenderías lo que están dispuestos a comprar los fondos de Londres. Todo radica en el precio. Cuando uno hace negocio financiero .... solo vale el precio y no el producto. Por eso existen los distressed hedge funds.

Te puedo asegurar que muchos están analizando las autopistas radiales de Madrid, los aeropuertos de AENA, algunas constructoras catalanas en dificultades financieras si no consiguieran refinanciar, múltiples oportunidades de huertos solares ........... Todo aquello que nosotros decimos que es mierda ...... pero ellos son capaces de tragárselo si el precio les encajase.

Ahí están los bancos vendiendo su cartera hipotecaria y de prestamos al consumo .... pero con descuentos superiores al 80% en determinadas tranchets.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

World War Z .... :baba: pagaría por verla...si pudiera verla en VOS...


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> World War Z .... :baba: pagaría por verla...si pudiera verla en VOS...



Va a dar mucho miedo. Se mueven muy rápido, tendremos que adaptar el training ::


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va a dar mucho miedo. Se mueven muy rápido, tendremos que adaptar el training ::



Janus siempre les trae calidad, inversiones interesantes ........... y peticiones de boobs.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Va a dar mucho miedo. Se mueven muy rápido, tendremos que adaptar el training ::



Ahora a correr un poquito para bajar bartola....ya he vuelto :XX:

---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 11:52 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Janus siempre les trae calidad, inversiones interesantes ........... y peticiones de boobs.



Janus eso de WWZ es un gol de Ulises a pase de Jasón.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora a correr un poquito para bajar bartola....ya he vuelto :XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 11:52 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que suelo llegar tarde a los sitios menos a la bolsa :: y sigo esperando esas boobs .


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nos haces un buen analisis de e.on?.



Lo hice hace unos meses, sobre 11-12 de hecho yo mismo compre y me lleve mis plusvalías.
A mi me gusta mas iberdrola porque sus margenes y ratios son mejores ahora Eón a pesar de ser un negocio con margenes bajos ,baja rentabilidad y alto endeudamiento esta a un precio muy atractivo. El hecho de que me haya fijado en ellos es porque su flujo de caja de operaciones sigue intacto,están reduciendo deuda a lo bestia y sus ingresos están creciendo además cotizan con un buen descuento (debería valer sobre 18-19). Estamos hablando de una compañía que genera casi 150.000 mill en ingresos, en 2007 eran de 76.000 mill. Su problema fue intentar negociar con Zp ,Entrecanales,Pizarro y Galan entrar en España.


Eon


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Esta tarde les traeré algo interesante para predecir los movimientos de los mercados. Es bastante más sofisticado que los algos de los cracks del foro pero estoy seguro que conseguiré explicarlo bien.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta tarde les traeré algo interesante para predecir los movimientos de los mercados. Es bastante más sofisticado que los algos de los cracks del foro pero estoy seguro que conseguiré explicarlo bien.


----------



## Namreir (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te sorprenderías lo que están dispuestos a comprar los fondos de Londres. Todo radica en el precio. Cuando uno hace negocio financiero .... solo vale el precio y no el producto. Por eso existen los distressed hedge funds.
> 
> Te puedo asegurar que muchos están analizando las autopistas radiales de Madrid, los aeropuertos de AENA, algunas constructoras catalanas en dificultades financieras si no consiguieran refinanciar, múltiples oportunidades de huertos solares ........... Todo aquello que nosotros decimos que es mierda ...... pero ellos son capaces de tragárselo si el precio les encajase.
> 
> Ahí están los bancos vendiendo su cartera hipotecaria y de prestamos al consumo .... pero con descuentos superiores al 80% en determinadas tranchets.



En resumen, Londres va a petar.


----------



## ponzi (25 May 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> A los del IBEX. Que os sugieren balances como estos:
> 
> FCC:
> 
> ...



Están los dos mal, ahora si consiguen cambiar algo de su balance se revalorizaran bastante porque están a precios de derribo, hasta que no vea que de verdad se toman en serio las finanzas prefiero no posicionarme.


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2013)

Lo que hagan los putos ingleses me la suda bastante.

[YOUTUBE]tCcxr-fyF4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Me acaba de llamar un vecino para preguntarme si me está funcionando el internet. Le digo que sí y le pregunto con quién lo tiene contratado. Me dice que con ONO, yo también.

Me pongo un poquito colorado porque estoy sincronizando 5 GB en Google Drive pero no le digo nada más allá de que debería llamar al tfno de Atención al Cliente y que en España las redes de comunicaciones son una mierda.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar un vecino para preguntarme si me está funcionando el internet. Le digo que sí y le pregunto con quién lo tiene contratado. Me dice que con ONO, yo también.
> 
> Me pongo un poquito colorado porque estoy sincronizando 5 GB en Google Drive pero no le digo nada más allá de que debería llamar al tfno de Atención al Cliente y que en España las redes de comunicaciones son una mierda.


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus siempre les trae calidad, inversiones interesantes ........... y peticiones de boobs.



Aquí tiene mi aporte respecto a su última solicitud:







::::::


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya sabes que suelo llegar tarde a los sitios menos a la bolsa :: y sigo esperando esas boobs .



Here you have!!



Spoiler











y una nueva moda entre las chicas.....



Spoiler


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te sorprenderías lo que están dispuestos a comprar los fondos de Londres. Todo radica en el precio. Cuando uno hace negocio financiero .... solo vale el precio y no el producto. Por eso existen los distressed hedge funds.
> 
> Te puedo asegurar que muchos están analizando las autopistas radiales de Madrid, los aeropuertos de AENA, algunas constructoras catalanas en dificultades financieras si no consiguieran refinanciar, múltiples oportunidades de huertos solares ........... Todo aquello que nosotros decimos que es mierda ...... pero ellos son capaces de tragárselo si el precio les encajase.
> 
> Ahí están los bancos vendiendo su cartera hipotecaria y de prestamos al consumo .... pero con descuentos superiores al 80% en determinadas tranchets.



la mierda sigue siendo mierda aunque la envuelvas en papel de regalo. los british estan desinvirtiendo a pasos agigantados.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Aquí tiene mi aporte respecto a su última solicitud:
> 
> ::::::



Por Dios!!!! Disfrute su incoming ban!!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (25 May 2013)

Ya ha ganador del concurso 'Quien borra mis imagenes': R3v3nANT

Me cago en tus putos muertos, hijo de puta. Por tu puta culpa el resto del foro se va a quedar sin mis analisis. Puse un png taggeado y has picado borrandolo como el gilipollas que eres. Asi te mueras, idiota de mierda. Ademas tengo tus datos idiota, ya que el fichero esta emitiendo beacons desde tu ip.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 May 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ya ha ganador del concurso 'Quien borra mis imagenes': R3v3nANT
> 
> Me cago en tus putos muertos, hijo de puta. Por tu puta culpa el resto del foro se va a quedar sin mis analisis. Puse un png taggeado y has picado borrandolo como el gilipollas que eres. Asi te mueras, idiota de mierda. Ademas tengo tus datos idiota, ya que el fichero esta emitiendo beacons desde tu ip.



Vaya trayazo que llevas en la cabeza amigo....


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Ésta tiene buena pinta

[YOUTUBE]6615kYTpOSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (25 May 2013)

bb, no seas tu el gili y aprende a escribir para que no te baneen



burbubolsa dijo:


> Ya ha ganador del concurso 'Quien borra mis imagenes': R3v3nANT
> 
> Me cago en tus putos muertos, hijo de piiiiiiiiiiip. Por tu piiiiiiiip culpa el resto del foro se va a quedar sin mis analisis (desolé). Puse un png taggeado y has picado borrandolo como el piiiiiiip que eres. Asi te mueras, piiiiiiip de piiiiiiiip. Ademas tengo tus datos pìiiiiiiip, ya que el fichero esta emitiendo beacons desde tu ip.



En fín, patético


----------



## atman (25 May 2013)

Vale, sí, es necesario establecer un adecuado programa de incentivos...

Janus, aquí tiene la liquidación de sus atrasos con intereses de demora y todo...



Spoiler








































[YOUTUBE]qlH58_guwbs[/YOUTUBE]



Ya más... si lo desea, le dedicamos un hilo en veteranos.


----------



## juanfer (25 May 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=426535


Que poco dura bb


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Esta tarde les traeré algo interesante para predecir los movimientos de los mercados. Es bastante más sofisticado que los algos de los cracks del foro pero estoy seguro que conseguiré explicarlo bien.



Lo prometido es deuda. Ahí va.

Estructuro el análisis en dos vertientes que a su vez se desdoblan en otras dos. Ya sé que es una mierda pero es que no doy para más.

*Mirando al pasado con métodos cuantitativos/estadísticos.*
Básicamente, consiste en mirar hacia atrás y analizar miles y miles de datos tratando de correlar variables y "adivinar" el futuro. Adivinar será sinónimo de "probabilidad". En este "saco" se pueden enmarcar todos algos, chartismo y análisis estadísticos de datos y posiciones para determinar escenarios probables inmediatos. Son métodos que pierden fiabilidad, a medida que ponemos los ojos en un futuro más lejano.

*Mirando al pasado con métodos cualitativos.*
Es el camino a la perdición. Es el típico ejemplo gacelo de "joder qué resultados ha presentado Pepito Pérez, hay que comprar".
Existen excepciones honrosas como el afamado método "Jatropó contrarian" porque está demostrado que es útil si va acompañado de unos adecuados stops losses.

*Mirando al futuro con métodos cuantitativos*
Estamos hablando de métodos tradicionales para los menos prágmáticos en estos de la bolsa. Son fundamentalmente los fundamentalistas, aquellos que vislumbran las proyecciones de flujos de caja para determinar precios objetivos. No sigo porque esto no vale para mucho ya que aunque aciertes lo mismo te tienes que tragar un -50% por el camino.

*Mirando al futuro con métodos cualitativos*
Son los menos y bastantes exóticos porque son de difícil aplicación porque suele faltar información. Consisten en valorar eventos impactantes que pueden ocurrir. Cisnes negros, salido de un país del euro y esas mandangas.



Yo me he centrado en el primero porque a priori es el que más utilizo *"Mirando al pasado con métodos cuantitativos/estadísticos."*. Me he liado a analizar spreads de índices y algunos pares interesantes de valores, incluso hasta algún sector ........... he calculado medias del spread, varianza y tiempos de convergencia. Incluso he analizado la distribución supuesta de probabilidad de esos rangos de separación. Mucha matemática (menos mal que existe el excel para acelerar y parametrizar los cálculos) para llegar a algo de sentido común, cuando un spread se separa mucho, tiende a volver a la media. Eso se ve con los ojos y no hace falta el cerebro para saberlo. Pero, y este pero es muy grande, todo depende de la fecha de comienzo del análisis porque es la referencia que utilizas del spread. Cuanto más atrás te vas, menos spread sueles ver y cuando más cerca estás, menos fiabilidad tienes. Total, que te metes en un lío muy importante porque te aparece una nueva variable que es el comienzo de la base de normalización del spread. Después he intentado hacerlo con datos en timeframe de horas pero me faltan datos por lo que lo he dejado.

Al final, un par de horas para acabar donde suelo empezar: *ojos antes que cerebro*. Lo mejor es escuchar al mercado y sumarse a sus movimientos más que tratar de adivinar lo que va a hacer. Es muy común que cuando vemos un valor que lleva tiempo subiendo (ejemplo Inditex), en vez de ponernos largos aprovechando la tendencia alcista, lo que hacemos es ponernos cachondos buscando puntos de giro porque tenemos la errónea creencia de que "bajará tanto como ha subido".



Pero no podía defraudarles y he intentado añadir un nuevo método. Es muy sencillo: preguntarles a los implicados en los mercados. Tengo, como saben, un amigo en Londres, conozco temas internos de bastantes empresas, conozco lo que ustedes dicen por aquí, ..... en definitiva muchas fuentes pero he querido dar un paso más: *observarlos*, tanto a gacelos inversionistas como a institucionales. *Me he ido al zoo*:

A los gacelos más tiernos los veo como siempre, en manada y tranquilos .... hasta que salen en manada pero de momento eso no ocurre. Es decir, por esta parte *tranquilidad y continuidad*.









A los osos gacelos los veo aburridos y como pueden ver no tienen ninguna pinta de moverse. Están derrotados y ni piensan en el mercado. Es decir, por esta parte también hay *tranquilidad*.









A los osos institucionales ...... pues los veo como han estado los últimos años: plenamente conscientes de que no son épocas para ponerse cortos. Por ello, ni están ni se les espera, es decir que por esta parte también hay *tranquilidad*.









A los traders de intradía sí que les he visto revoltosos pero en cinco minutos he visto dos escándalos y el resto descanso. *No son capaces de mover tendencia*.









*CONCLUSIÓN*
Como ven, ni métodos complejos ni ocho gaitas: *ojos antes que cerebro = VA A HABER SUBIDITAS*. Eso sí, mantener este sistema costaría unos 85 euros semanales (las putas entradas, qué ladrones ....... y qué calor!!!!).

---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 19:28 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Here you have!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revisando muchos post puedo constatar que por aquí no tienen ni puta idea de subir imágenes y menos si son de boobs. El único que se salva es el informático Pirata.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

Monsieur Janus, Je ne suis pas informaticiene... :no:


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Después de la piscina, nos sumamos al foro. Venimos como motos porque había peras sin tela encima 

[YOUTUBE]yHD9SqepHBI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 20:32 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Monsieur Janus, Je ne suis pas informaticiene... :no:



Ya lo sé, sé que eres un grandísimo exportador de grob de alto grado ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

Cuanto colgao suelto hay mon dieu ::

Por cierto, luego os paso la minuta por desinsectar el hilo 

Lo dicho, este mes llueve la platita


----------



## aksarben (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Monsieur Janus, Je ne suis pas informaticiene... :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

Janus, muy interesante su post. Me quedé con ganas de preguntarle sobre la platita que ganó con el spread BBVA-SAN y veo comenta esta figura. ¿Podría explicar un poco como fue esta operativa en concreto?

Mirando el tema de Bankia, la verdad, parece más que un cuchillo cayendo, una sierra mecánica cayendo (lcasc style :rolleye.
Esto fue para la sesión del jueves:
"El volumen de títulos de Bankia intercambiados a lo largo de la sesión ha ascendido a cerca de 39 millones, lo que significa casi el doble de los 19,9 millones acciones que cotizan en Bolsa"
Parece ser que los institucionales que recibirán las acciones de la ampliación el próximo 28 de mayo, ya las han vendido, lo que supone una operación naked short, que está prohibida por nuestra amada CNMV.

En resumen, que cuentan con que la ostia aún será más profunda y da respecto meterse ahí intentando pillar el giro. No olvidemos que una acción que salió a 375€ (no me dejo la coma, ese es el precio después del contrasplit) hoy vale 0,65€. Creo que ni en ENRON se perdió tanto dinero por acción.
Voy a descorchar un Ribera del Duero y a meditar con unas boobs como fondo de pantalla ::

'Naked short selling": La operativa que hundió Bankia


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda. Ahí va.
> 
> Estructuro el análisis en dos vertientes que a su vez se desdoblan en otras dos. Ya sé que es una mierda pero es que no doy para más.
> 
> ...



Ya era hora que te curraras un post medio decente



---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 20:01 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus, muy interesante su post. Me quedé con ganas de preguntarle sobre la platita que ganó con el spread BBVA-SAN y veo comenta esta figura. ¿Podría explicar un poco como fue esta operativa en concreto?
> 
> Mirando el tema de Bankia, la verdad, parece más que un cuchillo cayendo, una sierra mecánica cayendo (lcasc style :rolleye.
> Esto fue para la sesión del jueves:
> ...



Se sabe desde hace meses que el valor tendía 0 en las acciones.

Tienen lo que se merecen los que hayan intentado especular con ese cagarro.

---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 20:06 ----------

¿alguién ha visto esta peli?

[YOUTUBE]osp-Z35eZrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Largo en SAN con apertura en 5,6120 y salida en 5,4050
Corto en BBVA con apertura en 7,4860 y salida en 7,1240

Ambas posiciones con la misma cantidad de dinero buscando el acortamiento del spread.

Los primeros días se estiró aún más la brecha entre ellos porque esos primeros días la bolsa era alcista lo cual puede ser hasta lógico porque i) es imposible abrir el spread en el momento de giro del spread y ii) hacia arriba la misma separación en % significa más céntimos de separación.

En los días siguientes el BBVA fue más bajista que el SAN y el spread se tornó en positivo. Tiene sentido porque hacia abajo mantener el mismo % de diferencia entre ambos valores significa menos céntimos de euros de diferencia entre los valores.

Cerré porque decidí salir de todas las posiciones de forma ordenada (varios cortos en el SP que atendían a la posición original más algunos utilizados para congelar la posición y un corto sobre 1679 que canté debidamente en el hilo). La última posición que cerré fue la volatilidad vía ProShares VIX Short Term y a la vista de cómo fue el mercado el jueves y el viernes acerté. Una veces el mercado da y otras veces quita la suerte. Sumé todas las posiciones en verde (en total 9) y me quedé con el reward.

Obviamente cuando hablo de estas posiciones, dejo fuera siempre FCC y Gamesa las cuales están para largo plazo. No obstante, en julio se cumple un año en la posición de Gamesa y entonces la tributación ya no irá al marginal. En ese momento veré qué hago porque ahora mismo estoy triplicando la inversión y tengo pensado qué puede pasar ahí dentro por lo que quizá se pueda coger más abajo. Lo dicho, ya veré y lo cantaré en directo as usual.

Respecto al spread, destacar que con origen en 2012, la diferencia se encuenta en máximos y viendo la serie histórica es fácil apreciar que se termina convergiendo al "par". No obstante, ese análisis siempre está condicionado al origen de comparativa. Respecto a otras fechas sale más o menos lo mismo. En el track histórico se ve que el spread suele converger si bien es cierto, y esto es importante, que siempre que se ha "estirado" ha sido con el SAN por encima. Ahora pueden venir "tornas". La idea que tengo es analizarlo de nuevo cuando el SAN esté en el soporte de 5,1 aprox. Ahí puede ser muy buen momento para volver a abrir el spread.


Por último y al respecto de Bankia, decir que yo lo estoy mirando en detalle si bien no tomaré ninguna decisión hasta que pase el movidón de ahora mismo. El valor puede ser magnífico como inversión porque ha purgado todo lo que tenía que purgar y de algo tienen que valer el regalo de los 22.000M así como la mierda que le ha endosado al SAREB. Si algo es cierto es que la probabilidad de quiebra es prácticamente inexistente o mejor dicho CERO porque está ESPAÑA detrás para aguantar lo que haga falta. Eso no lo puede decir ni el SAN ni el BBVA quienes van a purgar de lo lindo cuando Latam se joda .... porque se va a joder ya que la ciclicidad de esas economías sigue existiendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

17 km.... not bad 

Vamos a alquilar esa peli.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

No solo de boobs vive el HVEI35er ::

Vaya post te acabas de currar :8:


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya era hora que te curraras un post medio decente
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Esta es vieja pero si no lo has visto, la vas a gozar.

[YOUTUBE]RL47m1mQWZQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 25-may-2013 at 22:38 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> No solo de boobs vive el HVEI35er ::
> 
> Vaya post te acabas de currar :8:



Bastante mejor son las boobs. Entre lo importante y lo fundamental nunca debe haber dudas. El dinero es muy cruel y a veces despista, no os dejéis engañar.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Monsieur Janus, Je ne suis pas informaticiene... :no:



Et votre français est un peu pitoyable


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

Les dejo algo realmente admirable y de culto. Personalmente, me encanta y hubiera pagado 3.000 lerdos si hubiera tenido la oportunidad de estar ahí, dándolo todo :o

[YOUTUBE]o64KkexDu6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Et votre français est un peu pitoyable



Madame, vous êtes très cruelle.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Et votre français est un peu pitoyable



hoyja ustec, namás postea para meterse conmigo, bueno para eso y para coquetear con el honorable ghkghk.... :X

Como respuesta a mi francés.... tenía una respuesta nivel _sword-master_, pero cual recatado conforero le espetaré una respuesta tipo _yo soy cola y tu pegamento_: "las clases de gabacho las dejé hace tiempo" (vamos que le eche las culpas a google translator :


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

no os metáis con pecata, joder ::


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyja ustec, namás postea para meterse conmigo, bueno para eso y para coquetear con el honorable ghkghk.... :X
> 
> Como respuesta a mi francés.... tenía una respuesta nivel _sword-master_, pero cual recatado conforero le espetaré una respuesta tipo _yo soy cola y tu pegamento_: "las clases de gabacho las dejé hace tiempo" (vamos que le eche las culpas a google translator :



Hoyga, es que entro y me voy corriendo, que tengo miedo de estar aquí mucho tiempo... ya sabe, por si me rastrean el internec y me aparece BBB en la puerta de casa.


----------



## Abner (25 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, es que entro y *me voy corriendo*, que tengo miedo de estar aquí mucho tiempo... ya sabe, por si me rastrean el internec y me aparece BBB en la puerta de casa.



Comoooooooooooooo?


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Comoooooooooooooo?


----------



## guaxx (25 May 2013)

Buenas noches maestros.

Quería haceros una consulta, a ver si alguien me puede dar una opinión.

Voy a acabar ahora o en septiembre la titulación de Graduado en Estadística. Entre las tres opciones que barajo para hacer un master, una de ellas es la de "finanzas cuantitativas" con un temario que se puede ver en el siguiente enlace:
(En función de becas y presupuesto veré donde lo curso, no es necesariamente ese, que vale 20.000€)

Postgrados, Mster en Finanzas Cuantitativas - Afi Escuela de Finanzas Aplicadas

La otras dos opciones no tienen nada que ver con las finanzas.

Como siempre saco muy buenos consejos y opiniones, me gustaría me echaseis un cable al respecto.

Un saludo, y seguid así, que se aprenden muchas cosas.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2013)

Os copio un post espeluznante de @Demandante Embalsamado en relación a el momento final que ve en la crisis actual. A ver dónde gastáis los dineros.

*Poneos los pañales*, en serio :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

"Desde el Génesis de esta crisis está escrito;

Tras la ignición inicial que destapa el tope de deuda alcanzado en la base social, esta va subiendo escalafones. 

De los miserables currelas que ya no pueden con la hipoteca, pasamos a la pequeñas y medianas empresas que ya no pueden financiarse.

Siguiente parada. Entidades bancarias de pequeño tamaño que les fallaron los soportes mencionados.

De ahí vamos a empresas más grandes, bancos más grandes y, como a estos no se les puede dejar caer, se endeudan los estados hasta lo indecible... hasta la quiebra o la impresión de papeles a destajo.

Los intereses lo devoran todo y las quiebras hacen que las inversiones busquen refugio en los pilares de la economía. Pero las monedas ya pueden sustentar su propio peso, se pasó la frenada con la impresora.

Como a todo Génesis, le corresponde un epílogo final. Y este será cuando todos esos trillones de ceros en papel y en apuntes contables empiecen una alocada carrera corriendo de aquí para allá en minutos en horas... buscando un refugio inútil.

A la que la insinuación de inminente colapso de una de las grandes monedas empiece a tomar volada, las mareas de dineros en sus mil variantes inversoras, pasarán de mercado en mercado como una plaga de langostas. 

Los harán inflarse y reventar en una orgía de burbujas e implosiones como el agua hirviente en un caldero. Perdiendo parte de su valor en cada una de las explosiones y justo antes de apuntarse a otro mercado-burbuja.

En el transcurso de unas horas o días se purgará ese diferencial antinatura entre riqueza física y riqueza especulativa.

Va a ser un espectáculo como pocas veces ha presenciado la humanidad. 

Todo se volverá del revés. Ejércitos de ricos se harán más miserables que hordas de pobres. Iluminados atrevidos se convertirán en ricos entre los ricos.

Más que palomitas, hay que comprarse un buen sofá y una tele de esas que puedes dividir la pantalla en canales independientes... va a valer la pena."


----------



## Janus (25 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Buenas noches maestros.
> 
> Quería haceros una consulta, a ver si alguien me puede dar una opinión.
> 
> ...





IEB+inglés+ganas de salir de España = Londres (USA sería la leche).

Tienes la edad y estás en el momento justo. No la cagues porque en España te envían rápidamente a un call center.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os copio un post espeluznante de @Demandante Embalsamado en relación a el momento final que ve en la crisis actual. A ver dónde gastáis los dineros.


----------



## guaxx (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> IEB+inglés+ganas de salir de España = Londres (USA sería la leche).
> 
> Tienes la edad y estás en el momento justo. No la cagues porque en España te envían rápidamente a un call center.



En la edad, aunque por debajo de 30, tengo más de lo que usted se piensa.

He visitado la web del IEB y tienen uno online interesante y puedo trabajar mientras lo curso. 
Master en Mercados Financieros y Gestión de Activos (on-line)



> Plan de Estudios
> MÓDULO 1. SISTEMAS FINANCIEROS EN EL MARCO DE LA UME:
> ● Características Generales de los Sistemas Financieros
> ● Sistema Europeo de Bancos Centrales. Normativa Financiera
> ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 May 2013)

Acaban de dar dos documentales en la 2 interesantes. Noche tematica. Cuando las burbujas estallan/trading alta frecuencia.
Dan muchas pistas sobre lo que nos espera.
Se pueden ver online.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2013)

Abner, mola su nuevo Avatar.....


----------



## Que viene (26 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> En la edad, aunque por debajo de 30, tengo más de lo que usted se piensa.
> 
> He visitado la web del IEB y tienen uno online interesante y puedo trabajar mientras lo curso.
> Master en Mercados Financieros y Gestión de Activos (on-line)



Ahora mismo es más importante dominar el inglés e incluso otro idioma adicional que tener un master.


----------



## Arrebonico (26 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> En la edad, aunque por debajo de 30, tengo más de lo que usted se piensa.
> 
> He visitado la web del IEB y tienen uno online interesante y puedo trabajar mientras lo curso.
> Master en Mercados Financieros y Gestión de Activos (on-line)



Si no lo tienes claro, y no te sobra la pasta, coge el temario, y descárgate la bibliografía, en inglés, por supuesto. No conozco los másters del IEB, pero conozco otros, por cercanía, y son una auténtica farsa: gente que sólo quiere recoger el título, material de pena, profesores desmotivados si no malos directamente; eso sí, temario cojonudo.

Y añado, esto a título personal. Combinar estudios y curro puede suponer tu muerte en vida durante un año, por experiencia (de varios años). Como ya he dicho, si no lo tienes claro, temario en inglés+horas por tu cuenta. Los próceres del hilo deberían ser tu ejemplo.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Si no lo tienes claro, y no te sobra la pasta, coge el temario, y descárgate la bibliografía, en inglés, por supuesto. No conozco los másters del IEB, pero conozco otros, por cercanía, y son una auténtica farsa: gente que sólo quiere recoger el título, material de pena, profesores desmotivados si no malos directamente; eso sí, temario cojonudo.
> 
> Y añado, esto a título personal. Combinar estudios y curro puede suponer tu muerte en vida durante un año, por experiencia (de varios años). Como ya he dicho, si no lo tienes claro, temario en inglés+horas por tu cuenta. Los próceres del hilo deberían ser tu ejemplo.



IEB es serio y es un título de prestigio. No es CCC ni CEAC precisamente.

Eso sí, cuesta un dinero.

Respecto a los masters, recomiendo siempre presenciales porque así también se puede hacer networking que quizá es de lo más interesante.


----------



## guaxx (26 May 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Si no lo tienes claro, y no te sobra la pasta, coge el temario, y descárgate la bibliografía, en inglés, por supuesto. No conozco los másters del IEB, pero conozco otros, por cercanía, y son una auténtica farsa: gente que sólo quiere recoger el título, material de pena, profesores desmotivados si no malos directamente; eso sí, temario cojonudo.
> 
> Y añado, esto a título personal. Combinar estudios y curro puede suponer tu muerte en vida durante un año, por experiencia (de varios años). Como ya he dicho, si no lo tienes claro, temario en inglés+horas por tu cuenta. Los próceres del hilo deberían ser tu ejemplo.



Gracias por la respuesta. Con lo de trabajar me refería a cosas puntuales, si he acabado tarde es porque compaginé el llevar un bar con los estudios. 

Con lo del temario en inglés me has dado una idea: ampliar la búsqueda de master online en el extranjero, que es posible que sean mejores y más baratos.

Seguiré investigando y preguntando. 

Por cierto, googleando me ha salido también este lugar que desconocía, da clases Juan Ramón Rallo y sale gente de Bestinver recomendándolo...

Máster en Value Investing y Teoría del Ciclo


----------



## sr.anus (26 May 2013)

Para janus, si le apetece estudie el spread lvmh y loreals .de un mes para aca, dio platita. Lo mismo


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> IEB es serio y es un título de prestigio. No es CCC ni CEAC precisamente.
> 
> Eso sí, cuesta un dinero.
> 
> Respecto a los masters, recomiendo siempre presenciales porque así también se puede hacer networking que quizá es de lo más interesante.



Yo no pagaría ni un sólo aurelio porque alguién me enseñara:

● Características Generales de los Sistemas Financieros
● Sistema Europeo de Bancos Centrales. Normativa Financiera
● Sistema Financiero Español. Estructura Actual

● Fundamentos Matemáticos
● Fundamentos Estadísticos
● Hoja de cálculo aplicada a las Finanzas

● Principios Básicos del Análisis Técnico
● Teoría de Dow
● Tipos de Gráficos
● Tendencias, Soportes, Resistencias y Canales
● Gaps, Filtros, Stops y Volumen
● Figuras de Consolidación o Continuación
● Indicadores y Osciladores
● Teoría de Elliot

● Futuros y Forwards
● Opciones
● Tipos de Opciones
● Características de las Opciones
● Valoración Teórica de una Opción
● Volatilidad
● Análisis de las Derivadas de una Opción
● Paridad entre las Opciones Call y Put
● Estrategias con Productos Derivados
● Opciones Exóticas y Mercados OTC (Over The Counter)
● Fundamentos de Swaps

● Mercados de Renta Variable
● Productos Derivados de Renta Variable
● Gestión y Control de Riesgos de Carteras de Renta Variable

● Productos de Renta Fija 
● Mercados de Renta Fija
● Productos Derivados de Renta Fija
● Gestión y Control de Riesgos de Carteras de Renta Fija

● Mercados de Divisas
● Productos Derivados Sobre Divisas
● Gestión y Control de Riesgos en Mercados de Divisas

● Entorno de la Inversión Colectiva en España
● Los Fondos de Inversión
● Las S.I.M. y S.I.M.C.A.V.
● Los Planes y Fondos de Pensiones
● Los productos de seguros
● Otras entidades de inversión

● Historia y Evolución de la Banca Privada. 
● Situación actual de la Banca Privada 
● El Asesor de Banca Privada: Financial Adviser. 
● Productos y Servicios del Private Banking Manager
● Servicios
● Tipología de Clientes: El Cliente de Banca Privada y Estrategia de
Segmentación de Clientes. 
● Asset Allocation. 
● ¿Dónde estará la clave en el éxito de la Banca Privada?.
● Comercialización
● Segmentación de Clientes
● Fiscalidad en Banca Privada
● Gestión Financiero-Fiscal de Patrimonios Privados

Si acaso, que seguramente tampoco, podría llegar a pagar porque me enseñaran:

MÓDULO 4. ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL Y VALORACIÓN DE EMPRESAS: 
● Fundamentos de la Valoración
● El Descuento de los Flujos de Fondos
● La Estructura de Capital de la Empresa
● La Valoración por Múltiplos Comparables
● Valoración de un Grupo Empresarial. 
● Análisis y Valoración Sectorial

MÓDULO 5. ANÁLISIS MACROECONÓMICO: 
● Fundamentos Macroeconómicos
● El flujo circular de la renta: medición del Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) y su
Distribución Sectorial
● El Crecimiento Económico y Teoría de Ciclos
● La Demanda y su composición
● Factores de Producción y Costes
● Conceptos Macroeconómicos del Mercado de Trabajo
● Índice de Precios al Consumo (IPC)
● Agregados Monetarios, Rentabilidad (Tipos de Interés) y Tipos de Cambio
● Sector Exterior y Balanza de Pagos 
● El Déficit Público y su Financiación
● Análisis Macroeconómico

MÓDULO 6. GESTIÓN Y CONTROL DE RIESGOS DE CARTERAS: 
● Introducción al riesgo
● Método de aproximación para el tratamiento del riesgo
● El modelo de Hillier
● El modelo de Hertz
● El modelo de Markowitz
● El modelo de Sharpe
● Carteras mixtas
● El "Capital Asset Pricing Model" (CAPM)
● Medidas de Evaluación de la Gestión
● Medidas de Performance de carteras

Estudia inglés y otro idioma con profundidad. Con el castellano, el inglés y otro idioma tus posibilidades serán en prácticamente todo el mundo desarrollado.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no pagaría ni un sólo aurelio porque alguién me enseñara:
> 
> ● Características Generales de los Sistemas Financieros
> ● Sistema Europeo de Bancos Centrales. Normativa Financiera
> ...




Aprender se hace gratis y estudiando duro. El pagar es para poder trabajar por tener bajo el brazo un título y un networking que merezca la pena. Es el mismo motivo por el que existen las universidades privadas y los mbas de renombre.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aprender se hace gratis y estudiando duro. El pagar es para poder trabajar por tener bajo el brazo un título y un networking que merezca la pena. Es el mismo motivo por el que existen las universidades privadas y los mbas de renombre.



Por eso llegaría a pagar en los módulos que remarco. En el resto no.


----------



## Arrebonico (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aprender se hace gratis y estudiando duro. El pagar es para poder trabajar por tener bajo el brazo un título y un networking que merezca la pena. Es el mismo motivo por el que existen las universidades privadas y los mbas de renombre.



Ahora mismo, más que por los estudios, se paga por la acreditación de los mismos.

Algunos pagaríamos por tener determinados profesores, que aportasen su experiencia y bagaje en ciertos campos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 May 2013)

Lo más importante que te llevas de un máster es el networking. Y esto es lo que más hay que valorar al escogerlo.


----------



## juanfer (26 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Con lo de trabajar me refería a cosas puntuales, si he acabado tarde es porque compaginé el llevar un bar con los estudios.
> 
> Con lo del temario en inglés me has dado una idea: ampliar la búsqueda de master online en el extranjero, que es posible que sean mejores y más baratos.
> 
> ...




¿sino es indiscrección usted a que se quiere dedicar?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 May 2013)

Buenos dias, empezando la semana de la mejor manera posible.

Marcho de vacaciones sin ver los 9000 en el daxie. Lastima de estas jornadas en usalandia. 

Por un ibex en 20.000 puntos, hagamos una plataforma.

Plusvis y mas plusvis para todos, que a Montoro le hacen falta. Jeje.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo más importante que te llevas de un máster es el networking. Y esto es lo que más hay que valorar al escogerlo.



Ese networking determina quienes pueden ser tus peers así que si es un buen master (lo cual suele ser sinónimo de más caro) te encontrarás gente de mayor posición en las corporaciones y esos deben ser tus peers (y con los que debes tener después un contacto regular).


----------



## juanfer (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aprender se hace gratis y estudiando duro. El pagar es para poder trabajar por tener bajo el brazo un título y un networking que merezca la pena. Es el mismo motivo por el que existen las universidades privadas y los mbas de renombre.



tengo un mba en una universidad de prestigio y creo que fue la peor inversion tiempo/dinero de mi vida. el networking es lo unico que quedo.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, empezando la semana de la mejor manera posible.
> 
> Marcho de vacaciones sin ver los 9000 en el daxie. Lastima de estas jornadas en usalandia.
> 
> ...



Un IBEX en 20.000 puede cuadrar perfectamente con un FCC a 140 .... lo cual determina un reward de no muy lejos de 1 kilate, madre mía como molaría.

La prueba del algodón: 140 significa que capitalizaría 23.000 millones y con la deuda serían 30.000. Eso quiere decir que a PER 15 debería ganar 2000. Si el gobierno ayuda , sky is the limit.

Lo mejor es que a 140 euros el dividendo podría ser fácil de 6 euros por título lo que viene a ser un 100% sobre el punto de entrada.

Chinito: compra por España!!!!!!


----------



## guaxx (26 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿sino es indiscrección usted a que se quiere dedicar?



Muy buena pregunta. Como he dicho antes seré en breve titulado en estadística y quería aplicar esos conocimientos al mundo de la economía y las finanzas, que es algo que me gusta y tengo interés, prueba de ello es que me dedico a leer cosas por mi cuenta en mis ratos libres.

También he comentado que esta es una opción de tres que manejo y de momento estoy buscando información y consejos, de ahí mi pregunta en este hilo.

Me gustaría aprender a invertir basándome en métodos cuantitativos, aplicando lo que haya podido aprender en la rama estadístico-matemática como en lo que aprenda en el master que vaya a cursar.


----------



## juanfer (26 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta. Como he dicho antes seré en breve titulado en estadística y quería aplicar esos conocimientos al mundo de la economía y las finanzas, que es algo que me gusta y tengo interés, prueba de ello es que me dedico a leer cosas por mi cuenta en mis ratos libres.
> 
> También he comentado que esta es una opción de tres que manejo y de momento estoy buscando información y consejos, de ahí mi pregunta en este hilo.
> 
> Me gustaría aprender a invertir basándome en métodos cuantitativos, aplicando lo que haya podido aprender en la rama estadístico-matemática como en lo que aprenda en el master que vaya a cursar.



la estadistica es una herramienta transversal como tal no sirve para nada como la informatica
en cambio combinada con otra disciplina te ayuda a completar tu formacion.

yo de usted estudiaría un grado de economia


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 May 2013)

Sal de ese cuerpo (nick) y muestrate...

Sobre el sareb ...

Los despojos de la burbuja | Economía | EL PAÍS

Carlos Sánchez Mato, economista, profesor de la Complutense y miembro de Plataforma por una banca pública, *no se cree nada*: “*Que me llamen perroflauta si quieren*, pero *ese plan es el cuento de la lechera*. Han hecho un *ejercicio de trileros* para *quitar los 55.000 millones de los balances de los bancos y que no aparezca como deuda pública*. Pero eso no implica que no exista. *La vamos a pagar entre todos*”. Sánchez Mato viste traje y chaqueta y sus pronósticos *alejado del discurso oficial* se parecen a los que tanto acertaron antes del estallido de la burbuja. Habla rápido pero didáctico. “No solo avalamos la deuda de la Sareb sino que ponen de accionistas a la banca, a la que no le interesa que la Sareb venda pisos porque compite con ellos”. Y critica que tenga miles de viviendas que no destina a fines sociales.

etc etc ...


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

He leído que Montoro pudiera plantearse la eliminación de la declaración conjunta. Es algo que beneficia a los más pobres porque es en aquellos casos en los que solo trabaja uno. Quiero pensar que no va a hacer esa perrada a la gente humilde.


----------



## guaxx (26 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> la estadistica es una herramienta transversal como tal no sirve para nada como la informatica
> en cambio combinada con otra disciplina te ayuda a completar tu formacion.
> 
> yo de usted estudiaría un grado de economia



En eso estoy de acuerdo, era una de mis quejas en la universidad, que nos dan una buena preparación en análisis de datos pero cada profesor usa su campo y al final no te especializas en ninguno, hubiese ayudado que todos se hubiesen centrado en medicina (por decir algo) y con alguna asignatura de medicina pura hubiésemos salido mucho mejor preparados.

Lo del grado de economía es mucho tiempo y dinero, aunque si me planteo coger el temario y estudiar asignaturas por mi cuenta.

No se planteais dar clases particulares?:: se aprende mucho por aquí.


----------



## Arrebonico (26 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo más importante que te llevas de un máster es el networking. Y esto es lo que más hay que valorar al escogerlo.



Cierto. By the way, no sé porqué se empeñan en llamarlo _networking_. En la lengua de Cervantes, son contactos, de toda la vida. No acostumbro a leer anglicismos aquí. Es más, diría que alguno de los presentes le ha dado caña a algún forero por emplear neolenguaje MBA.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

Un poquito de lectura:

Blackstone To Pull Money From SAC - Business Insider

Este siguiente es muy interesante: 3 Key Stock Market Charts - Business Insider

La siguiente burbuja que llegará si USA crece en condiciones: Thousands Of Bridges Are One Freak Accident Away From Collapse - Business Insider

Commodity Outflows - Business Insider

NYSE Margin Debt Surging - Business Insider


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Un poquito de lectura:
> 
> Blackstone To Pull Money From SAC - Business Insider
> 
> ...



En algún lugar he leído hace un tiempo que las infraestructuras norteamericanas están bastante mal conservadas y son muy antiguas, esto también lo ves en aeropuertos como JFK. No tengo ni idea acerca de las empresas cotizadas que se pueden aprovechar de esto.


----------



## juanfer (26 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, era una de mis quejas en la universidad, que nos dan una buena preparación en análisis de datos pero cada profesor usa su campo y al final no te especializas en ninguno, hubiese ayudado que todos se hubiesen centrado en medicina (por decir algo) y con alguna asignatura de medicina pura hubiésemos salido mucho mejor preparados.
> 
> Lo del grado de economía es mucho tiempo y dinero, aunque si me planteo coger el temario y estudiar asignaturas por mi cuenta.
> 
> No se planteais dar clases particulares?:: se aprende mucho por aquí.



los verdaderos profesionales no se dedican a la enseñanza solo puedes aprender de ellos trabajando. las carreras te proporcionan las herramientas para aprender por tu mismo. una vez terminadas te puedes dedicar a lo que quieras en tu caso al ser transversal tienes la suerte que puedes dedicarte a cualquier cosa. Los grados son mas baratos que los postgrados.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> En algún lugar he leído hace un tiempo que las infraestructuras norteamericanas están bastante mal conservadas y son muy antiguas, esto también lo ves en aeropuertos como JFK. No tengo ni idea acerca de las empresas cotizadas que se pueden aprovechar de esto.



Habrá un megaciclo constructor allí que creará mucho empleo y estirará el chicle de la manipulación.


----------



## Abner (26 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, era una de mis quejas en la universidad, que nos dan una buena preparación en análisis de datos pero cada profesor usa su campo y al final no te especializas en ninguno, hubiese ayudado que todos se hubiesen centrado en medicina (por decir algo) y con alguna asignatura de medicina pura hubiésemos salido mucho mejor preparados.
> 
> Lo del grado de economía es mucho tiempo y dinero, aunque si me planteo coger el temario y estudiar asignaturas por mi cuenta.
> 
> No se planteais dar clases particulares?:: se aprende mucho por aquí.



Has mirado en coursera.org? Ahí hay cursos gratuitos de la universidad de Columbia sobre mercados y tal. Si se trata de hacer networking, o sea , enchufar, lo mejor es que se busque el bareto o la cafetería más cercana donde se den los masters y acérquese a los estudiantes para ver si puede hacer migas (invíteles a un carajillo o algo )

https://www.coursera.org/courses?cats=economics


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> He leído que Montoro pudiera plantearse la eliminación de la declaración conjunta. Es algo que beneficia a los más pobres porque es en aquellos casos en los que solo trabaja uno. Quiero pensar que no va a hacer esa perrada a la gente humilde.



Vienen unos lustros muy malos en los que el único objetivo del estado será parasitar todo leuro que se mueva.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vienen unos lustros muy malos en los que el único objetivo del estado será parasitar todo leuro que se mueva.



Estoy comenzando a analizar y tratar de conocer el mercado constructor usano. Si el país lanza un ambicioso plan de infraestructuras, será un burbujote importante.
Vamos a ver si enganchamos solares --------------> carbón --------------> energía ----------------> constructoras .............. y de oca en oca y tiro porque me toca.


----------



## HisHoliness (26 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Has mirado en coursera.org? Ahí hay cursos gratuitos de la universidad de Columbia sobre mercados y tal. Si se trata de hacer networking, o sea , enchufar, lo mejor es que se busque el bareto o la cafetería más cercana donde se den los masters y acérquese a los estudiantes para ver si puede hacer migas (invíteles a un carajillo o algo )
> 
> https://www.coursera.org/courses?cats=economics



Yo me he apuntado a un par de ellos muy interesantes, no los he podido seguir por falta de tiempo, pero creo que merecen la pena.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

Una perla:

A mí Yahoo me parece que va a ser un pepinazo. Le están dando la vuelta totalmente a la empresa. La Mayer ha conseguido un cambio de tendencia e ilusión muy importante. Van a por todas porque se creen grandes y se creen buenos.

Está comprando nuevas compañías y sobre todo renovando muchos contenidos. Su web a mí me encanta: destila calidad, cantidad y diversidad.

1 Tera en Flickr, compras de muchas empresas como Tumblr, ofertas como la lanzada por Hulu. El año que viene la empresa va a tener una cara radicalmente diferente. Este año 2012 han conseguido detener la tendencia bajista y este año tienen que demostrar que lo van a llevar hacia arriba.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 May 2013)

Gracias Janus, se hacen esperar los domingos para tener acceso a sus lecturas recomendadas.

Una pequeña aportación:

Gamesa, la otra realidad

El Gobierno intenta que la troika no abra la veda contra los depósitos de más de 100.000 euros


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 May 2013)

USA/Japón están en fase de distribución lateral antes de un desplome catastrófico. No hay ninguna razón fundamental que justifique los máximos.
Son valores artificiales mantenidos a base de QEs.
La eurozona tampoco es una fiesta, más que converger la divergencia entre países acreedores/deudores es cada vez mayor amenazando la ruptura.
Encima las manos fuertes (Credit Suisse/Goldman Sachs/etc.) diciendo que la bolsa subirá y el oro caerá más. Obviamente para atraer gacelas a la bolsa.
Será que no tengo ni idea del tema y soy un catastrofista pero no me fío. :ouch:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> USA/Japón están en fase de distribución lateral antes de un desplome catastrófico. No hay ninguna razón fundamental que justifique los máximos.
> Son valores artificiales mantenidos a base de QEs.
> La eurozona tampoco es una fiesta, más que converger la divergencia entre países acreedores/deudores es cada vez mayor amenazando la ruptura.
> Encima las manos fuertes (Credit Suisse/Goldman Sachs/etc.) diciendo que la bolsa subirá y el oro caerá más. Obviamente para atraer gacelas a la bolsa.
> Será que no tengo ni idea del tema y soy un catastrofista pero no me fío. :ouch:



Los pesimistas siempre nos perdemos lo mejor de la fiesta.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Janus, se hacen esperar los domingos para tener acceso a sus lecturas recomendadas.
> 
> Una pequeña aportación:
> 
> ...



Al tipo que escribe el artículo le podría haber contado yo lo mismo en el mes de julio de 2012 que es cuando compramos la última posición a 1,08. Con dos cohones. Vamos triplicando y nos vamos para el x10. Nos venimos arriba .... así que venderemos antes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Los pesimistas siempre nos perdemos lo mejor de la fiesta.



Yo siempre dejo un sell stop por ahí por si acaso se derrumban las cosas. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> USA/Japón están en fase de distribución lateral antes de un desplome catastrófico. No hay ninguna razón fundamental que justifique los máximos.
> Son valores artificiales mantenidos a base de QEs.
> La eurozona tampoco es una fiesta, más que converger la divergencia entre países acreedores/deudores es cada vez mayor amenazando la ruptura.
> Encima las manos fuertes (Credit Suisse/Goldman Sachs/etc.) diciendo que la bolsa subirá y el oro caerá más. Obviamente para atraer gacelas a la bolsa.
> Será que no tengo ni idea del tema y soy un catastrofista pero no me fío. :ouch:



Hay más dinero en el mundo que lo que explicaría una valoración razonable en los precios de todos los activos de forma agregada. Por ello, el exceso debería estar en el banco pero como no dan un chavo de rentabilidad .... el dinero es expulsado hacia nuevos océanos azules. Esta masiva llegada de dinero hace que los precios se vuelvan irracionales pero los economistas lo tienen todo inventado para justificar las valoraciones: se explica igual un PER de 8 que uno de 20. Depende el ciclo que dirían algunos.

El dinero está entrando en los activos y poco importan el valor real. Lo que importa porque es con lo que vivimos es el PRECIO y nuestras plusvis se dan con la diferencia de precio. Los precios diferentes encierran y justifican un reward de igual forma que el diferencial de potencial entre dos polos (diferencia de carga eléctrica) genera un trasvase (electricidad) de carga para igualarse. En bolsa el medio es el mercado, en la electricidad el medio es el conductor. Desde siempre ha sido más sencillo analizar lo que ocurre (ver) que adivinar si tiene sentido o no (cerebro). Hoy en día todavía seguimos gestionando la gravitación de los satélites, la fuerza de escape de los cohetes .... pero aún no sabemos muy bien qué es y por qué existe la gravedad. En bolsa sucede gracias a Dios, porque en caso contrario no podríamos participar los comunes mortales, que no hace falta ser un zahorí para poder "take advantage of" la situación. Si entra dinero, se compra y punto. El análisis de por qué entra o no entra el dinero hay que dejárselo a los estudiosos. Su reward será el sueldo público por ser profesores de universidad. Nuestro reward será el que el mercado nos reconozca por haber estado "cucos".

Dicho todo esto, mientras que llega el desplome .... hay que estar ganando reward. Todos los días se come.

La siguiente perla será Bankia: vamos a ver sí se pone mañana en 0,4 o menos o si lo hace durante el martes. A varios años, será un inversión que funcione porque España lo respalda o mejor dicho el bolsillo de todos nosotros.

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 17:13 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Los pesimistas siempre nos perdemos lo mejor de la fiesta.



De los post más inteligentes que he visto en mucho tiempo.

A veces vale más ganar y no saber por qué que perderse la fiesta buscando si tiene o no tiene sentido.

Pensad: cuántas cosas hacéis en vuestra vida diariamente que quizá no tengan sentido?.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay más dinero en el mundo que lo que explicaría una valoración razonable en los precios de todos los activos de forma agregada. Por ello, el exceso debería estar en el banco pero como no dan un chavo de rentabilidad .... el dinero es expulsado hacia nuevos océanos azules. Esta masiva llegada de dinero hace que los precios se vuelvan irracionales pero los economistas lo tienen todo inventado para justificar las valoraciones: se explica igual un PER de 8 que uno de 20. Depende el ciclo que dirían algunos.
> 
> El dinero está entrando en los activos y poco importan el valor real. Lo que importa porque es con lo que vivimos es el PRECIO y nuestras plusvis se dan con la diferencia de precio. Los precios diferentes encierran y justifican un reward de igual forma que el diferencial de potencial entre dos polos (diferencia de carga eléctrica) genera un trasvase (electricidad) de carga para igualarse. En bolsa el medio es el mercado, en la electricidad el medio es el conductor. Desde siempre ha sido más sencillo analizar lo que ocurre (ver) que adivinar si tiene sentido o no (cerebro). Hoy en día todavía seguimos gestionando la gravitación de los satélites, la fuerza de escape de los cohetes .... pero aún no sabemos muy bien qué es y por qué existe la gravedad. En bolsa sucede gracias a Dios, porque en caso contrario no podríamos participar los comunes mortales, que no hace falta ser un zahorí para poder "take advantage of" la situación. Si entra dinero, se compra y punto. El análisis de por qué entra o no entra el dinero hay que dejárselo a los estudiosos. Su reward será el sueldo público por ser profesores de universidad. Nuestro reward será el que el mercado nos reconozca por haber estado "cucos".
> 
> ...



No cabe duda de que la tendencia es amiga tenga sentido o no, sólo doy mi opinión catastrofista para que alguno no se descuide y no pierda la camisa. :


----------



## atman (26 May 2013)

Ver las simplificaciones que nos hacen desde fuera, suele ser de ayuda...

Insight: Two things missing on Spain's route to recovery | Reuters


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No cabe duda de que la tendencia es amiga tenga sentido o no, sólo doy mi opinión catastrofista para que alguno no se descuide y no pierda la camisa. :



Te despellejarán por ello.

Los huevones, bajará el mercado un 15% y seguirán largos porque alguién dijo que los mercados suben sin parar, están infravalorados, G&S ve los 2100 en el SP, ...

Hamijo, vuelve a galeras. Desde allí podrás observar la masacre de los chachis.


----------



## itaka (26 May 2013)

*La siguiente perla será Bankia: vamos a ver sí se pone mañana en 0,4 o menos o si lo hace durante el martes. A varios años, será un inversión que funcione porque España lo respalda o mejor dicho el bolsillo de todos nosotros.*

en serio que meterás pasta en bankia ??????, ole tus huevos yo ni la toco con un palo.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> *La siguiente perla será Bankia: vamos a ver sí se pone mañana en 0,4 o menos o si lo hace durante el martes. A varios años, será un inversión que funcione porque España lo respalda o mejor dicho el bolsillo de todos nosotros.*
> 
> en serio que meterás pasta en bankia ??????, ole tus huevos yo ni la toco con un palo.





Pardillos, ya la ha pillado y necesita que compréis para elevarla :::XX:


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No cabe duda de que la tendencia es amiga tenga sentido o no, sólo doy mi opinión catastrofista para que alguno no se descuide y no pierda la camisa. :



Los españoles entre que viven al día y que en cuanto al manejo del dinero son bastante torpes ........ HACE TIEMPO QUE VAN SIN CAMISA.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Al tipo que escribe el artículo le podría haber contado yo lo mismo en el mes de julio de 2012 que es cuando compramos la última posición a 1,08. Con dos cohones. Vamos triplicando y nos vamos para el x10. Nos venimos arriba .... así que venderemos antes.



Tipa, y sí, que te va a contar a ti 

El segundo artículo que he colgado es más interesante. Desde Europa van a obligar a dotar todas las refinanciaciones que están dando los bancos españoles a sus amigos para esconder estos préstamos fallidos, lo que suma 20.000 millones de eypos. Además con la criba que esperan hacer a los depósitos de más de 100k€ la fuga de capitales va a volver con fuerza, así como la salida de productos de deuda por parte de inversores internacionales. En resumen: veremos al SAN por debajo de 3€ el año que viene ::


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> *La siguiente perla será Bankia: vamos a ver sí se pone mañana en 0,4 o menos o si lo hace durante el martes. A varios años, será un inversión que funcione porque España lo respalda o mejor dicho el bolsillo de todos nosotros.*
> 
> en serio que meterás pasta en bankia ??????, ole tus huevos yo ni la toco con un palo.





Si se pone a 0,3/0,4, le caen 10.000 como que está mandado.

Libera tus prejuicios del maremagnum de noticias sobre Bankia. Ya no es el banco que era. Le han metido el dinero que no está escrito liberándole de muchos de sus pufos. Tiene que ir liquidando sus participaciones industriales que ya valen tanto como su cotización en bolsa y les han dado 4 años para que lo hagan a buen precio. Ahora vale algo más de 5 B y en 0,3 valdría la mitad. Todavía hay gente mirando e invirtiendo en Popular al doble!!!!!

Vamos a ver porque supongo que no nos van a dar esa magnífica oportunidad. Soy de los que están convencidos que Goiri accedió con la condición de poder purgar más de lo necesario porque no se puede fallar. Al gobierno, y en esto son unos crápulas ventajistas, le interesa mucho lanzar el mensaje de que con ellos los inversores en Bankia están ganando dinero. Se quieren apuntar ese tanto.

Pero lo dicho, vamos a ver. Bankia ya no es lo que era y mucho menos a 0,3.

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 17:49 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Pardillos, ya la ha pillado y necesita que compréis para elevarla :::XX:



Venga tío, no me toques los huevos que creo que sobradamente he demostrado que sí soy de los pocos que cantan en directo sus inversiones. Tú te crees que servidor hubiera comprado sabiendo que el martes aparecen de repente 11B de acciones?.

La plusvi está en precio_compra - precio_venta. Nunca en la calidad del subyacente. Vete grabándote esto en la mente.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si se pone a 0,3/0,4, le caen 10.000 como que está mandado.
> 
> Libera tus prejuicios del maremagnum de noticias sobre Bankia. Ya no es el banco que era. Le han metido el dinero que no está escrito liberándole de muchos de sus pufos. Tiene que ir liquidando sus participaciones industriales que ya valen tanto como su cotización en bolsa y les han dado 4 años para que lo hagan a buen precio. Ahora vale algo más de 5 B y en 0,3 valdría la mitad. Todavía hay gente mirando e invirtiendo en Popular al doble!!!!!
> 
> ...



En parte estoy de acuerdo con tu planteamiento pero no debieras despreciar el hecho de que van a tener que refinanciar más todavía.

Los que saben de ésto, dicen que todavía quedan más refinanciaciones.

Además, la salida de capitales de Bankia puede ser muy intensa si se confirma que los depósitos de +100K están en peligro. Toda la pasta se va a ir a SAN, BBVA y bancos extranjeros que operan en España.

Hay que seguirla pero con sumo cuidado.

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 15:51 ----------




Janus dijo:


> ---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 17:49 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



No te pongas nerviosa, putilla. Lo decía en bromas ::

Ya sé que cantas en directo


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tipa, y sí, que te va a contar a ti
> 
> El segundo artículo que he colgado es más interesante. Desde Europa van a obligar a dotar todas las refinanciaciones que están dando los bancos españoles a sus amigos para esconder estos préstamos fallidos, lo que suma 20.000 millones de eypos. Además con la criba que esperan hacer a los depósitos de más de 100k€ la fuga de capitales va a volver con fuerza, así como la salida de productos de deuda por parte de inversores internacionales. En resumen: veremos al SAN por debajo de 3€ el año que viene ::



Fuga de capitales?, algunos ya nos hemos medio-fugado ::

Todo eso que cuentas, irá tacita a tacita y nunca de repente. Hay a diario oportunidades para sacar un edge notable. Recuerda solares, AMD etc.... que no dejan de ser negocios chapter 7 en la mayoría de los casos.

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 17:53 ----------




bertok dijo:


> En parte estoy de acuerdo con tu planteamiento pero no debieras despreciar el hecho de que van a tener que refinanciar más todavía.
> 
> Los que saben de ésto, dicen que todavía quedan más refinanciaciones.
> 
> ...




Ya verás que rabo de goma me voy a poner con esas plusvis. Hasta igual pongo foto y todo en el foro. A la salud de Windows.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZwS14TiO7Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (26 May 2013)

Desbankados – Economía Directa 25-05-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## atman (26 May 2013)

Sobre Yahoo hay un rumor, no sé si leyenda urbana, que dice que en USa si al pedir una CC das un email de Yahoo te bajan el scoring, vamos que te dan menos límite o no te dan la tarjeta...


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sobre Yahoo hay un rumor, no sé si leyenda urbana, que dice que en USa si al pedir una CC das un email de Yahoo te bajan el scoring, vamos que te dan menos límite o no te dan la tarjeta...



Para descrédito el que va a tener el SAN. Se le está torciendo el negocio en Latam. En Brasil ya andan muy preocupados y saben que UK no puede ser un pelotazo porque está todo muy complicado por allí y hay mucha competencia ahora que los bancos británicos están consiguiendo salir adelante.

No descarten que llegado el momento terminen vendiendo el negocio británico.


----------



## atman (26 May 2013)

Estaba guarraneando un poco a ver el hedging... la compra de cortos es potente. Se entiende que todo kiski va largo, pero con miedo, así que se cubren. Si, como parece, nos vamos para arriba, llegados a una posición segura desharán los cortos y será el último empujón arriba antes de la corrección que estamos esperando... Y si se da ya la vuelta, con el nivel de miedo que indican las posiciones, vamos tener guano por camiones.

¿m'equivoko?

Por cierto, Janus, la cantidad de cortos en Alpha subió un 20%.


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estaba guarraneando un poco a ver el hedging... la compra de cortos es potente. Se entiende que todo kiski va largo, pero con miedo, así que se cubren. Si, como parece, nos vamos para arriba, llegados a una posición segura desharán los cortos y será el último empujón arriba antes de la corrección que estamos esperando... Y si se da ya la vuelta, con el nivel de miedo que indican las posiciones, vamos tener guano por camiones.
> 
> ¿m'equivoko?



Sí, siempre es así pero nadie sabemos cuándo sucederá.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estaba guarraneando un poco a ver el hedging... la compra de cortos es potente. Se entiende que todo kiski va largo, pero con miedo, así que se cubren. Si, como parece, nos vamos para arriba, llegados a una posición segura desharán los cortos y será el último empujón arriba antes de la corrección que estamos esperando... Y si se da ya la vuelta, con el nivel de miedo que indican las posiciones, vamos tener guano por camiones.
> 
> ¿m'equivoko?
> 
> Por cierto, Janus, la cantidad de cortos en Alpha subió un 20%.



¿dónde se puede ver hedging?
gracias


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Estaba guarraneando un poco a ver el hedging... la compra de cortos es potente. Se entiende que todo kiski va largo, pero con miedo, así que se cubren. Si, como parece, nos vamos para arriba, llegados a una posición segura desharán los cortos y será el último empujón arriba antes de la corrección que estamos esperando... Y si se da ya la vuelta, con el nivel de miedo que indican las posiciones, vamos tener guano por camiones.
> 
> ¿m'equivoko?
> 
> Por cierto, Janus, la cantidad de cortos en Alpha subió un 20%.



Dale tiempo a Alpha, está haciendo lo contrario al SP. Pero sí es cierto que no están marcando, de momento ::, nuevos mínimos. Paciencia.

Cuantos más cortos mejor que mejor porque cuando tengan que cerrarlos .... va a ser muy bueno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2013)

bertok....la peli esa no hay por donde pillarla....::

Coj9nes que put· mi/rda!!!!
Además continuará en una segunda parte!!!! :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## bertok (26 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bertok....la peli esa no hay por donde pillarla....::
> 
> Coj9nes que put· mi/rda!!!!
> Además continuará en una segunda parte!!!! :vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:



ok, no la vere entonces.

Al cine actual lo sacas del apocalipsis y es una kk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ok, no la vere entonces.
> 
> Al cine actual lo sacas del apocalipsis y es una kk



Intentan enganchar con un par de hostias, pero al final empiezan a enmierdar la peli con un rollo religioso infumable, con decirte que algunas personas se convierten en bolas de luz y vuelan a encontrarse con Dios, y que este se presenta en la tierra y salva a una tia de la banda de moteros..... Bizarra-bizarra..... pero mala malosa. Joder tio La 1 y 28 minutos peor invertidos de mi vida :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (26 May 2013)

Pillate una peli de hindis, descojono asegurado..


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2013)

¿Este quién es? ¿Pepón?

ja ja

Se mola él sólo...


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Este quién es? ¿Pepón?
> 
> ja ja
> 
> Se mola él sólo...



Todo el mundo sabe que las leyes de la fisica tienen un valor relativo en la india y en el triangulo de las bermudas.

Y pepon no es, el esta muy ocupado en el TASE haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2013)

¿como quedan los horarios para mañana en usa?


----------



## Janus (26 May 2013)

Verdes en pre - during - after.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 May 2013)

Ya están las cañas puestas para mañana. Suerte a todos y tengan cuidado ahí fuera.

Bona nit.


----------



## jayco (27 May 2013)

Os dejo un regalito para cuando os desperteis. 

Japanese Stocks Open -2.3% (JPY And JGBs Unch) | Zero Hedge


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 May 2013)

Bloomberg Television Asia: Live TV from Asia - Bloomberg
Parece que los asiáticos tienen resaca o algo. :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (27 May 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Os dejo un regalito para cuando os desperteis.
> 
> Japanese Stocks Open -2.3% (JPY And JGBs Unch) | Zero Hedge



no crea, hoy me toca hacer guardia en la trinchera :ouch: 
cualquier cosa interesante, despierto al Sargento y la liamos en cero-coma


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 May 2013)

Será interesante ver lo que hace el SP500 sin la Fed inyectando papel. :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

Guanos días, hoy más que nunca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Guanos días, hoy más que nunca.



A falta de GoT que esta semana no hay, esperemos ver guano güeno...:rolleye:

Buenos dias y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

empezamos la semana descansados y preparidos :Baile: 

los proximos meses el ibex se movera pabajo y parriba de forma brutal :bla:


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

Dale pepon.....dale!!!


Vereis que hostia para abajoo::


----------



## aksarben (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A falta de GoT que esta semana no hay


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

Primera vez en muuuucho tiempo con los cinco valores de mi cartera en verde.


Sniace y deoleo tienen la culpa...son ajenas al ibex.


----------



## Roninn (27 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> los proximos meses el ibex se movera pabajo y parriba de forma brutal :bla:



Me permito añadir que la gráfica avanzara hacia la derecha.


----------



## me6ia (27 May 2013)

Buenos días cuadrilla

que pasa con sacyr? lleva unos dias dándole duro...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (27 May 2013)

Dentro del Dax a 8344.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Dentro del Dax a 8344.



Postee más a menudo....un placer leerle la firma8:

---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 10:12 ----------

Parece ser que no ha sentado muy bien en el hilo que pepón haya aparecido.


Aquí les dejo una de libremercado y tal....al escribidor se le ve objetivo:rolleye:

CNMV. Presión de Bankia, Popular y Sabadell sobre Elvira Rodríguez para que vuelva a prohibir los cortos | Hispanidad.com

Bankia, banco nacionalizado y en proceso de saneamiento, ha sufrido el ataque de los operadores en corto, los famosos bajos. El propio presidente del Grupo, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, ha aludido a este tipo de operaciones buitre como el causante del desastre bursátil de su entidad durante los últimos días.
No es que la cotización sea lo que más preocupa a Goirigolzarri pero lo cierto es que molesta cara a cualquier cosa: por ejemplo, cara a la conversión de preferentes.
*Las operaciones en corto son una de las más repugnantes muestras de especulación bursátil. *No benefician salvo a quienes las ponen en marcha. Se prohibieron en su día, pero siempre al rebufo de las prohibiciones de Francia e Italia. Para no perder mercado bursátil (¿es tan importante el mercado bursátil?) la presidenta de la CNMV, Elvira Rodríguez, las levantó en cuanto lo hicieron las bolsas de París y Milán.
Pues bien, ahora tres bancos medianos: Bankia, Popular y Sabadell, vuelven a presionar a la presidenta de la CNMV para que prohíba las operaciones en corto. Rodríguez no quiere que España sea la abanderada de la nueva prohibición, pero debería hacerlo.


----------



## Roninn (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankia, banco nacionalizado y en proceso de saneamiento, ha sufrido el ataque de los operadores en corto, *los famosos bajos.*.









::


----------



## ghkghk (27 May 2013)

Yo no sé dónde estará el suelo de Bankia, e imagino que se producirá entre mañana y pasado por la salida a venta de las acciones de los preferentizados. Eso sí, quien consiga pillar el suelo, va a hacer una fortuna en no demasiado tiempo. 

Dicho esto, asumo que es un mensaje de mierda al peor estilo MV, porque el suelo puede ser 0.42 como 0.11... y no hay precio al que recomiende entrar. Eso sí, si veo un caída homérica, no descarto entrar modo "gamblibex" y perderlo todo o triplicar. 

Serán informados.


----------



## hydra69 (27 May 2013)

Bankia....

0.0006420 por acción :: con suerte mañana vemos... 0.00001 ó 0,000001...

Esto es territorio virgen :: para una cotizada...


----------



## juanfer (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Postee más a menudo....un placer leerle la firma8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 10:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno ya lo dijimos cuando se acabe el ciclo alcista prohibirán los cortos, ya saben hasta ese momento estamos en el ciclo alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2013)

estos miserables comunistas ya estan queriendo prohibir los cortos :ouch:

hablando del ibex , despues de estar to el finde estudiandolo , MV el maestro de sabiduria prevee un HCHi , ahi queda eso :fiufiu:


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Postee más a menudo....un placer leerle la firma8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 10:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya sabe gato, póngase largo coño, que nos jode a nuestros bancos patrios.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno ya lo dijimos cuando se acabe el ciclo alcista prohibirán los cortos, ya saben hasta ese momento estamos en el ciclo alcista.



si claro los cortos los prohibiran para los parias españoles, el ejemplo Bankia


----------



## juanfer (27 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si claro los cortos los prohibiran para los parias españoles, el ejemplo Bankia



Lo que pasa es que deberían prohibirlos solo para los bancos chicharros, y dejarnos poder abrir cortos a los demás valores. 

Pero claro por no etiquetar "banco chicharro" los prohibirán a todos los valores y ya esta.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2013)

MV no descarta una prohibicion de cortos mas adelante , porque la avalancha de guano que se avecina sera legendaria :no:


----------



## Janus (27 May 2013)

Ya lo decían el el zoo ..... pocas ganas se veían de bajar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

aksarben dijo:


>



Next week double session :baba: :baba:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 May 2013)

Prohibiendo cortos en un mercado no haces más que dar la prueba de que sus valores son una porquería. :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya lo decían el el zoo ..... pocas ganas se veían de bajar.



que poco conocimiento y que poca FED :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2013)

yo creo que hoy no caemos.
esperaremos a mañana.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que hoy no caemos.
> esperaremos a mañana.



A ver si podemos pegar hoy un tironcito para arriba.... Para cubrir la posición, no nos vayan a follar el stop y lo tiren para arriba....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver si podemos pegar hoy un tironcito para arriba.... Para cubrir la posición, no nos vayan a follar el stop y lo tiren para arriba....



dentro de un par de meses cuando estemos en minimos , recordaras los largos en to lo alto y te entrara la risa tonta o lo mismo no ienso:


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dentro de un par de meses cuando estemos en minimos , recordaras los largos en to lo alto y te entrara la risa tonta o lo mismo no ienso:



Me entrará la misma risa que cuando me recomendaste vender gamesa en 1,90....."gamesa en 1,90 es venta clara" decía hustec. 

Las vendí en 2,92.


----------



## HisHoliness (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *A falta de GoT que esta semana no hay*, esperemos ver guano güeno...:rolleye:
> 
> Buenos dias y tal



Eso si que es guano del bueno....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 May 2013)

Opináis que existe correlación directa entre petroleo y bolsa?
Nada más lejos de la realidad, caída del petróleo implica contracción de la demanda/contracción económica, posible señal de caída bursatil. ienso:
La lógica es que el petroleo debería seguir a los índices pero ahora con las QEs me da que puede ser a la inversa.


----------



## ghkghk (27 May 2013)

Sacyr a por el +10%.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

A las 3.500 san compradas a 5,31 les ponemos stop mínimamente por encima para no perder pasta en esta operación y rezamos para que no me lo vuelen....

Ahora que suba lo que quiera o no, pero esta jugada sale gratis salvo gap a la baja de mañana....mode gafe off:ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> a las 3.500 san compradas a 5,31 les ponemos stop mínimamente por encima para no perder pasta en esta operación y rezamos para que no me lo vuelen....
> 
> Ahora que suba lo que quiera o no, pero esta jugada sale gratis salvo gap a la baja de mañana....mode gafe off:ouch:



imposible.....


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> imposible.....



Si los americanos empiezan a corregir en serio, un gap a la baja anticipando el guano yanki no lo veo descartable.

De momento la cosa va bien.


Gamesa haciendo maravillas día tras día....no quiero pensar que de verdad nos vayamos a los orgasmáticos* franerianos, gamesa a esos niveles rondaría los 4,5 o 5 euros si le da por amplificar las subidas como siempre hace.


*para algunos:Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si los americanos empiezan a corregir en serio, un gap a la baja anticipando el guano yanki no lo veo descartable.
> 
> De momento la cosa va bien.
> 
> ...





Orgásmicos, orgásmicos serían los 6 euros en Gamesa. Yo voy ya a por mi tercer 10% en el valor. 2,15-2,40, 2,65-2,9X, 3,15-lo que las aguante...


----------



## hydra69 (27 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sacyr a por el +10%.




Rotura de los 2 euros,con muy buen volumen,tanto en la sesión de hoy como en las anteriores,ha respetado el canal alcista en el que se venía moviendo el titulo y ha roto al alza hace un par de sesiones.

La verdad que pinta bien.


----------



## TenienteDan (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si los americanos empiezan a corregir en serio, un gap a la baja anticipando el guano yanki no lo veo descartable.
> 
> De momento la cosa va bien.
> 
> ...



Brutal. Mira que llevaba un precio medio de 1,80 pero las solté en las inmediaciones de 3€ (2,96 y 3,0X).

No van a dar oportunidad a subirse de nuevo los trabrones.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A las 3.500 san compradas a 5,31 les ponemos stop mínimamente por encima para no perder pasta en esta operación y rezamos para que no me lo vuelen....
> 
> Ahora que suba lo que quiera o no, pero esta jugada sale gratis salvo gap a la baja de mañana....mode gafe off:ouch:



Yo ando parecida, larga en IBEX 8260f.


----------



## Janus (27 May 2013)

Superados los 1,95 y con una magnífica pauta de volumen .... Sacyr es una muy clara opción de largo plazo. No traten de entender el por qué, simplemente vean el importante volumen que está entrando desde hace días. El dinero inteligente se está posicionando.


----------



## burbujas (27 May 2013)

joder con gamesa tendría que haberme subido


----------



## davinci (27 May 2013)

Pregunta para Janus y, en general, cualquiera que lo haya pensado bien y sepa de qué habla: ¿Se os ocurre alguna situación en bolsa para la cual el "ojos antes que cerebro" pueda resultar pernicioso?

Pregunta lúdica. Absteneos de contestar si os produce pereza/hartazgo/asco


----------



## HisHoliness (27 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Superados los 1,95 y con una magnífica pauta de volumen .... Sacyr es una muy clara opción de largo plazo. No traten de entender el por qué, simplemente vean el importante volumen que está entrando desde hace días. El dinero inteligente se está posicionando.



Parece ser que se quieren quitar de encima el ladrillo...


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo ando parecida, larga en IBEX 8260f.




No hay que confiarse.

Los osos no se rinden fácilmente, aquí tienen un ejemplo, segundo 35 del video, vean cómo se levanta el tío....como si no hubiera pasado nada::

[YOUTUBE]ZTP0k011oKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 May 2013)

Sensaciones encontradas... fíjate como suben,... menudo volumen por allá, ...
Venga bájense, que nos subimos los rezagados... y en cualquier momento se para la música.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

Un polica arruinado por las preferentes acuchilla a un extrabajador de Bankia . Ideal

Mad-Max N :cook:


----------



## FranR (27 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo ando parecida, larga en IBEX 8260f.



Por esas zonas muchos andamos cargados.. de contado y otras hierbas

Dos opciones:

1. Si semos tantos no podemos estar equivocados ::

2. Las pandoradas se pasan mejor en compañía.

Encantado de tener tan ilustres compañeros de "viaje"


----------



## sr.anus (27 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> hay que entrar si o si en fcc a 7,3
> creo que vamos a ver exactamente lo mismo que lo que vimos en finales diciember 2012
> 
> 
> ...



siyalodecia yo


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 May 2013)

¿Son mis hogos o el volumen a estas horas en el IBEX es muy bajo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Opináis que existe correlación directa entre petroleo y bolsa?
> Nada más lejos de la realidad, caída del petróleo implica contracción de la demanda/contracción económica, posible señal de caída bursatil. ienso:
> La lógica es que el petroleo debería seguir a los índices pero ahora con las QEs me da que puede ser a la inversa.



No se, a mi me parece que con la cantidad de dinero que han creado, todos los activos están burbujeados. ¿Cual será el primero en corregir? Ni idea.




FranR dijo:


> Por esas zonas muchos andamos cargados.. de contado y otras hierbas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ A cuanto compró las hierbas azules esas?


----------



## FranR (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se, a mi me parece que con la cantidad de dinero que han creado, todos los activos están burbujeados. ¿Cual será el primero en corregir? Ni idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contado azulado, varias tandas a 7.0x


----------



## vmmp29 (27 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Son mis hogos o el volumen a estas horas en el IBEX es muy bajo?



es que es festivo en USA


----------



## hombre-mosca (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿ A cuanto compró las hierbas azules esas?




[YOUTUBE]KSCoom6_UFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abner (27 May 2013)

Menudo gap al alza a lo traidor que se han colado esta mañana. En fin. 
Por si revientan el 8366, les comento que el viernes también se crearon niveles para llegar hasta el 8450(f) pasando por el 8400.

A ver por dónde salen los leoncios, porque esto huele a distribución de cortos. 

FranR ¿tienes algún nivel? ¿te cuadran los míos?


----------



## FranR (27 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Menudo gap al alza a lo traidor que se han colado esta mañana. En fin.
> Por si revientan el 8366, les comento que el viernes también se crearon niveles para llegar hasta el 8450(f) pasando por el 8400.
> 
> A ver por dónde salen los leoncios, porque esto huele a distribución de cortos.
> ...



Hoy no los he sacado:

Te los escribo en unos segundos........

De momento recuerdo que el 8352 es un nivel clave a medio (sigue siéndolo)

---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 16:54 ----------

CP 8.272-8.304

Alcista: 8.364-8.420


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por esas zonas muchos andamos cargados.. de contado y otras hierbas
> 
> Dos opciones:
> 
> ...



Juaxxxxx ilustres dice, yo de usted estaría preocupado por estar subido en la misma tendencia que una gacelérrima.


----------



## FranR (27 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy no los he sacado:
> 
> Te los escribo en unos segundos........
> 
> ...



Está dando un intra muy claro, pero se atraganta el 352 contado, ya que es bastante importante, esperemos cerrar por encima.








---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 17:19 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Juaxxxxx ilustres dice, yo de usted estaría preocupado por estar subido en la misma tendencia que una gacelérrima.



Con permiso de GHKHK, yo con usted me subiría hasta en "El alambique veloz" de los Autos Locos







Conducido por Lucas el granjero Y EL OSO MIEDOSO 

MODE Tirar los tejos a las 5 de la mañana OFF____


----------



## Janus (27 May 2013)

davinci dijo:


> Pregunta para Janus y, en general, cualquiera que lo haya pensado bien y sepa de qué habla: ¿Se os ocurre alguna situación en bolsa para la cual el "ojos antes que cerebro" pueda resultar pernicioso?
> 
> Pregunta lúdica. Absteneos de contestar si os produce pereza/hartazgo/asco



Siempre ojos antes que cerebro. Incluso cuando Bankia valía más que SAN y BBVA juntos, se podría haber estado largo con un stop garantizados de los de IG Markets de forma que hubieran tenido garantizada la venta al precio fijado por mucho gap que hubiera habido.

El stop es muy importante para no invalidar cualquier estrategia.

---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 18:00 ----------

Los usanos como siempre: de menos a más. Algún día dejarán de hacerlo pero ahora lo están haciendo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 May 2013)

Por que demonios no se pueden comprar acciones de Bankia?
Si uno quiere contribuir a sufragar el agujero sin fondo no le dejan?


----------



## sr.anus (27 May 2013)

Mañana seguiremos a lomos de pepon con fcc

Mañana vendre a recoger mi owned


----------



## Arrebonico (27 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre ojos antes que cerebro. Incluso cuando Bankia valía más que SAN y BBVA juntos, se podría haber estado largo con un stop garantizados de los de *IG Markets* de forma que hubieran tenido garantizada la venta al precio fijado por mucho gap que hubiera habido.
> 
> El stop es muy importante para no invalidar cualquier estrategia.
> 
> ...



El otro día comentaba sobre la plataforma movris, hoy sobre los stos garantizados, ¿gratis? ¿cobrando? ¿cuánto?


----------



## Janus (27 May 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> El otro día comentaba sobre la plataforma movris, hoy sobre los stos garantizados, ¿gratis? ¿cobrando? ¿cuánto?



Se cobra una mayor comisión en acciones y una mayor horquilla de spread en índices por ejemplo.


----------



## HisHoliness (27 May 2013)

alguien le va a echar huevos mañana con Bankia?

---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 18:26 ----------


----------



## hydra69 (27 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> alguien le va a echar huevos mañana con Bankia?



tal vez....si se ponen a 0,001 (otra vez)::.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 May 2013)

Entrada hoy a carga media en BKT. objetivo: cerca de los 4e!!!!


----------



## inversobres (27 May 2013)

Venga chavales esta semana rompemos maximos en usa. Imagino el volumen hoy en el resto del mundo...


----------



## atman (27 May 2013)

A las buenas tardes, o mejor, a los buenos trades...



Janus dijo:


> Se cobra una mayor comisión en acciones y una mayor horquilla de spread en índices por ejemplo.



Creo que Arrebonico no iba "exactamente" por ahí... 

Cambio de tercio:



















Así las cosas... ¿¿rusos, indios y/o chinos van a poner las impresoras a echar humo???


----------



## bertok (27 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, o mejor, a los buenos trades...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los mercados están completamente distorsionados.

No hace falta ser muy listo que cuando toque, esto va a acabar muy mal.

Van a intentar salir todos al mismo tiempo y por la misma puerta. No sé cómo lo van solventar.

En cierta medida me recuerda al hostión por sobrevaloración en 1987.


----------



## J-Z (27 May 2013)

Los 9000 esta semana o la próxima.


----------



## inversobres (27 May 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Los 9000 esta semana o la próxima.



Tambien para la semana pasada... 

Aqui no sabe ni dios que hara el ibex, como indice de mierda que es no merece ni perder el tiempo con el.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 May 2013)

Tengo pendientes los dos últimos capítulos pero prometen.


----------



## J-Z (27 May 2013)

Siguen siendo nudo, pero tan de pm.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Tambien para la semana pasada...
> 
> Aqui no sabe ni dios que hara el ibex, como indice de mierda que es no merece ni perder el tiempo con el.



Hombre, todavía quedan algunas buenas oportunidades, el índice no está tan sobrevalorado como el S&P 500 y por aquí un ilustre forero ha indicado empresas que han dado buena pasta a quienes le escucharon, además, que un índice se comporte de una determinada manera, no signfica necesariamente que todas las empresas lo repliquen. Como bien apuntan por ahí, hay empresas que si se logran quitar deuda de encima, realizan plusvalías vendiendo activos podrían ser buena inversión para el largo plazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

una ideíta me ronda en la cabeza: ¿Y si los mamonazos de bankía han tirado ellos mismos la cotización para que cuando se haga el canje les den 3 duros a los preferentistas?

Piensa mal y ..... ienso: ::


----------



## atman (27 May 2013)

Por lo de pronto... yo diría que mañana ECI va a pesar en el mercado. Y como salga alguna pijada más apoyando... puede quedar otro pequeño downstairs... Ya luego si eso, encienden el cohete y hasta la luna...

---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 20:38 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> una ideíta me ronda en la cabeza: ¿Y si los mamonazos de bankía han tirado ellos mismos la cotización para que cuando se haga el canje les den 3 duros a los preferentistas?
> 
> Piensa mal y ..... ienso: ::



Ese será uno de los "PROs" en la lista. Si van a precio, les hubieran pedido el total. Luego vienen de buenos, que se lo piensan y tal y les dan algo más y todos tan contentos... porque en vez de perder el 70% sólo pierden el 50%. 

Otro, hacer cartera a precio-puta.
Otro, tirar la que será referencia a futuro, para que sea más fácil alcanzar "estupendas mejoras", "impresionantes logros" por comparación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

*¿Quién tiene más dinero invertido en preferentes de Bankia? ¿Los inversores institucionales o los pequeños ahorradores?*

Los pequeños ahorradores. Los inversores institucionales son titulares de un volumen de 1.849 millones de euros en instrumentos híbridos. En concreto, 123 millones en participaciones preferentes y 1.726 en deuda subordinada. En el caso de los pequeños ahorradores, *las cifras que se barajan revelan que hay en torno a 190.000 clientes minoristas* que suscribieron emisiones de híbridos por cerca de 5.000 millones de euros.

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## grillo35 (27 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Hombre, todavía quedan algunas buenas oportunidades, el índice no está tan sobrevalorado como el S&P 500 y por aquí un ilustre forero ha indicado empresas que han dado buena pasta a quienes le escucharon, además, que un índice se comporte de una determinada manera, no signfica necesariamente que todas las empresas lo repliquen. Como bien apuntan por ahí, hay empresas que si se logran quitar deuda de encima, realizan plusvalías vendiendo activos podrían ser buena inversión para el largo plazo.




"Valorar" un indice en el que el sector financiero zombie pesa casi la mitad del mismo es una utiopia. Añadele que unos cuantos valores estan cerca de maximos hisotricos y eso de que esta "tan barato por fundamentales" empieza a ser cada dia mas cuestionable...:


----------



## juanfer (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *¿Quién tiene más dinero invertido en preferentes de Bankia? ¿Los inversores institucionales o los pequeños ahorradores?*
> 
> Los pequeños ahorradores. Los inversores institucionales son titulares de un volumen de 1.849 millones de euros en instrumentos híbridos. En concreto, 123 millones en participaciones preferentes y 1.726 en deuda subordinada. En el caso de los pequeños ahorradores, *las cifras que se barajan revelan que hay en torno a 190.000 clientes minoristas* que suscribieron emisiones de híbridos por cerca de 5.000 millones de euros.
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



Me comentaban que a un señor que le habían robado 400.000 € en preferentes los de la cam. Le había cogido un derrame en un ojo por el enfado.


----------



## HisHoliness (27 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Por lo de pronto... yo diría que mañana ECI va a pesar en el mercado.



ECI???::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> ECI???::



El corte ingles!!! 

Como se nota que sois de hacendado....:ouch:


----------



## FranR (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El corte ingles!!!
> 
> Como se nota que sois de hacendado....:ouch:



Tiene usted maneras de marqués...

aquí somos mas de


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tiene usted maneras de marqués...
> 
> aquí somos mas de



Hoyja! que ese te del LIDL está cojonudo!!!!


----------



## Jose (27 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entrada hoy a carga media en BKT. objetivo: cerca de los 4e!!!!



Copón ... pues ya me dirás lo que has visto para entrar en BKT, porque la serie de precios lleva marcando mínimos consecutivos 12 días desde 2,90€. Yo la veo antes a 2,4€ que a 4€.
Es bajista desde el 16 de Mayo. ¿ porque iba a parar de bajar ahora?.

saludos;


----------



## HisHoliness (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El corte ingles!!!
> 
> Como se nota que sois de hacendado....:ouch:



No si ya se que es EL Corte Ingles, pero eso de que "va a pesar en el mercado".....purque?


----------



## << 49 >> (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> una ideíta me ronda en la cabeza: ¿Y si los mamonazos de bankía han tirado ellos mismos la cotización para que cuando se haga el canje les den 3 duros a los preferentistas?



No. Las acciones del canje se las han dado a los preferentistas al precio fijo de 1,35€ cada una, y esto se sabía desde hace mucho.

Lo raro aquí es que la gente estuviera comprando alegremente por encima de 1,35€ cuando se sabía perfectamente que iba a haber una bajada fuerte tarde o temprano.


----------



## paulistano (27 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No si ya se que es EL Corte Ingles, pero eso de que "va a pesar en el mercado".....purque?



Ni caso.

Cosas de los osos, en especial Atman y su debilidad por meterle cortos al SP:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> alguien le va a echar huevos mañana con Bankia?
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 18:26 ----------



Servidor si se pone en 0,4X. En ese momento comenzará a ver porque pensar no hay que pensar mucho. Si encuentro un buen punto de entrada ... le meteré la mitad de la potencial posición. En 0,3 el otro.

Creo que es posible que mañana veamos una bajada muy grande o una subida muy grande, o ambos en formato slalon.

---------- Post added 27-may-2013 at 22:52 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> Hombre, todavía quedan algunas buenas oportunidades, el índice no está tan sobrevalorado como el S&P 500 y por aquí un ilustre forero ha indicado empresas que han dado buena pasta a quienes le escucharon, además, que un índice se comporte de una determinada manera, no signfica necesariamente que todas las empresas lo repliquen. Como bien apuntan por ahí, hay empresas que si se logran quitar deuda de encima, realizan plusvalías vendiendo activos podrían ser buena inversión para el largo plazo.



Las carboneras puede subir estando el SP bajando. Ojo.

Además, tres días de tonteo del SP valen para que unas acciones doblen como ha sido el caso de las solares.


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> "Valorar" un indice en el que el sector financiero zombie pesa casi la mitad del mismo es una utiopia. Añadele que unos cuantos valores estan cerca de maximos hisotricos y eso de que esta "tan barato por fundamentales" empieza a ser cada dia mas cuestionable...:



Pues nada, continue usted invirtiendo en el SP500 que la impresión infinita de dólares invertida en bolsa hará que la burbuja de acciones nunca estalle. Me hace gracia que se califique tan a la ligera a un índice como una mierda cuando existen muchos actores implicados en este juego realizando inumerables operaciones y cuando existe un hilo dedicado a él en burbuja.info. Le vuelvo a recalcar que no todas las empresas y sectores se comportan de la misma manera. En cuanto a fundamentales, por PER la bolsa española está más barata que sus homólogas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Copón ... pues ya me dirás lo que has visto para entrar en BKT, porque la serie de precios lleva marcando mínimos consecutivos 12 días desde 2,90€. Yo la veo antes a 2,4€ que a 4€.
> Es bajista desde el 16 de Mayo. ¿ porque iba a parar de bajar ahora?.
> 
> saludos;



Así veo yo ahora mismo a 

[*Bankinter*]


----------



## bertok (27 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pues nada, continue usted invirtiendo en el SP500 que la impresión infinita de dólares invertida en bolsa hará que la burbuja de acciones nunca estalle. Me hace gracia que se califique tan a la ligera a un índice como una mierda cuando existen muchos actores implicados en este juego realizando inumerables operaciones y cuando existe un hilo dedicado a él en burbuja.info. Le vuelvo a recalcar que no todas las empresas y sectores se comportan de la misma manera. En cuanto a fundamentales, por PER la bolsa española está más barata que sus homólogas.



El potencial de los beneficios de las empresas españolas es ridículo.

Winter is coming


----------



## Janus (27 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El potencial de los beneficios de las empresas españolas es ridículo.
> 
> Winter is coming



Colega, te recomiendo que mañana madrugues y te acomodes en el sofá "pinchando" el portátil si lo tienes al televisor de plasma si lo tienes.

Disfruta viendo a los profesionales, puedes aprender un huevo que nunca está de más. No te piques, te estoy brindando una excepcional ocasión de ver algo importante en la bolsa. Vamos a ver Bankia y cómo nos movemos ahí. Cantando como tiene que ser. No vale decir al final de la sesión que se ha comprado en mínimos y vendido en máximos.


----------



## Jose (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Así veo yo ahora mismo a
> 
> [*Bankinter*]




Yo he soltado otras 15.000 acciones en 2,82€ y espero recomprar sobre 2.40€
Ya te diré si me ha salido bien. Hace dos semanas hice lo mismo en GAM ( venta parcial de 15000/25000) y de momento recojo mi owned.

Gracias por el chart, pero mójate un poco.. porque esto que me has puesto es como decir puede que suba o puede que baje.

saludos;


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Servidor si se pone en 0,4X. En ese momento comenzará a ver porque pensar no hay que pensar mucho. Si encuentro un buen punto de entrada ... le meteré la mitad de la potencial posición. En 0,3 el otro.
> 
> Creo que es posible que mañana veamos una bajada muy grande o una subida muy grande, o ambos en formato slalon.
> 
> ...



Una que me está tentando y que usted ha mencionado varias veces es FCC igual mañana le mmeto un mordisquito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 May 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Yo he soltado otras 15.000 acciones en 2,82€ y espero recomprar sobre 2.40€
> Ya te diré si me ha salido bien. Hace dos semanas hice lo mismo en GAM ( venta parcial de 15000/25000) y de momento recojo mi owned.
> 
> Gracias por el chart, pero mójate un poco.. porque esto que me has puesto es como decir puede que suba o puede que baje.
> ...



Un cortilargo es lo que pega entonces!!! 

Yo creo que tocan bajadas, pero la clave está en la ruptura de la alcista morada. En mi planteamiento, si llega a los 2,4 tocarían más bajadas, mañana completo más


----------



## Ajetreo (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Así veo yo ahora mismo a
> 
> [*Bankinter*]



Un poquito de letra para los que somos duros de oido :


Edito, se ha adelantado usted a mis deseos, como buen caballero


----------



## bertok (27 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Colega, te recomiendo que mañana madrugues y te acomodes en el sofá "pinchando" el portátil si lo tienes al televisor de plasma si lo tienes.
> 
> Disfruta viendo a los profesionales, puedes aprender un huevo que nunca está de más. No te piques, te estoy brindando una excepcional ocasión de ver algo importante en la bolsa. Vamos a ver Bankia y cómo nos movemos ahí. Cantando como tiene que ser. No vale decir al final de la sesión que se ha comprado en mínimos y vendido en máximos.



Bro, cuando tú vas yo ya vengo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Yo voy de todo menos de farolero.

Épica es la sesión del 10 de Mayo de 2010. Canté en directo 15 operaciones seguidas en modo intraminuto en la Casa de Campo. Terminé con 14(+) y 1(-) y gané el jornal de 2 meses largos.

En esa época no estabas en el foro, llegaste tarde aunque ya has superado la etapa de dummie tladel ::

No has descubierto la pólvora, caimán.

Suerte para mañana.


----------



## tarrito (27 May 2013)

Pirataaa!! queremos que nos meta los billetes de 50 en el bolsillo a lo MM stylez ... que no se enteraaaaa 

+

[YOUTUBE]fs4cDLfgL4A[/YOUTUBE]

hago puntos con Pecata que veo que la competencia se pone "dura" ... lo pillan? eh! eh! ::

+

entonces mañana por la mañana nos vemos en Bankia


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2013)




----------



## atman (27 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El corte ingles!!!
> 
> Como se nota que sois de hacendado....:ouch:



Me parece que lo que a HisHoliness le sonaba, digamos, raro, es que una empresa que no cotiza pueda afectar al mercado bursátil.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 May 2013)

Día en blanco.
Vamos a ver hasta donde hunden el cuchillo en Bankia mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Día en blanco.
> Vamos a ver hasta donde hunden el cuchillo en Bankia mañana.



Lo mismo la meten en subasta todo el día...


----------



## HisHoliness (27 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Me parece que lo que a HisHoliness le sonaba, digamos, raro, es que una empresa que no cotiza pueda afectar al mercado bursátil.



Y quizá lo podrías explicar?


----------



## garpie (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y quizá lo podrías explicar?



Sí, plis, que yo también estoy intrigado ienso:


----------



## atman (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ni caso.
> 
> Cosas de los osos, en especial Atman y su debilidad por meterle cortos al SP:fiufiu:



Conste que estoy en desintoxicación, que es el mejor indicador para que sean ustedes los que se pongan cortos. ::

De todos modos, es lo que hay. En mi día a día yo estoy mucho más en eso que llaman economía real que en esto de la economía financiera, y me es difícil sustraerme de mi visión (y mi deseo) de que nos queda mucho trigo que cortar aún. La solución: operar a corto o intradía con ferrea política de stops... y dejar que el mercado mande.

De todos modos, que el Corte no cotice, no signifca que no tenga accionistas ni implica que sus movimientos sean neutros para el mercado. Es como decir que las decisiones del BCE no afectan a la bolsa, cuando actúa sobre los tipos de interés...

Factura 15.000 millones, emplea a 100.000 trabajadores y tiene 30.000 proveedores. La mayor financiera al consumo, la mayor agencia de viajes, una gran aseguradora y, por supuesto, un referente de la distribución comercial en España. E iba capeando el temporal, o eso hacía ver.

Pues se acabó, el mensaje de "normalidad", casi triunfalista, respecto de esta refinanciación no se lo ha tragado nadie, bueno, salvo aquellos que vienen obligados a ello. Y sólo el SAN está empufado por 1.500 millones. Barclays ya ha dicho que con ellos que no cuenten. Yo hace tiempo que no trabajo para ellos, pero ya entonces les costaba cumplir con los pagos a 90 días (previo descuento p.p.p.), no sé qué estará pasando ahora.

La cosa no es trivial. Y puede perfectamente ser usada como excusa para barrenar un poco más el mercado.

Edito: mmm...creo que con lo de los seguros me he columpiado un poco... voy a mirar... efectivamente, son una gran correduría de seguros, no aseguradora. Pues re-edito, que sí que tambien es aseguradora 116 millones en primas y 168 millones en planes de pensiones (poquita cosa, será para empleados, digo yo, y ni así...)


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo mismo la meten en subasta todo el día...



En algún momento del día, el cierre de cortos podrá ser descomunal.

Acordaros de Porsche en su día. Terminó en suicidio.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Una que me está tentando y que usted ha mencionado varias veces es FCC igual mañana le mmeto un mordisquito.



Tienes que tener clara la referencia de salida por debajo o asumir que se puede ir a 5 para acumular la otra parte de la posición total.
Hoy ha subido mucho porcentualmente pero el volumen no es importante así que "be careful". Manda el índice y éstos replican.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 00:27 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Bro, cuando tú vas yo ya vengo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Yo voy de todo menos de farolero.
> 
> ...



Cómo te jode haber hecho de la trinchera un balneario en el que perder tantas y tantas oportunidades.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes que tener clara la referencia de salida por debajo o asumir que se puede ir a 5 para acumular la otra parte de la posición total.
> Hoy ha subido mucho porcentualmente pero el volumen no es importante así que "be careful". Manda el índice y éstos replican.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 00:27 ----------
> ...



Llevo un buen año y la mar de tranquilo.

Te dije que no voy a trabajar para hacienda.

Cosas concretas en la cuenta de la costilla.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

Madre mía, la que se va a liar mañana

La bolsa afronta la mayor avalancha de papel de la historia con la nueva Bankia - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía, la que se va a liar mañana
> 
> La bolsa afronta la mayor avalancha de papel de la historia con la nueva Bankia - elEconomista.es



A saber cómo están las ordenes de venta:ouch:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía, la que se va a liar mañana
> 
> La bolsa afronta la mayor avalancha de papel de la historia con la nueva Bankia - elEconomista.es



Cuidado porque parece tan evidente que seguro que tiene truco. Vamos a ver si hay fortuna y se pone en 0,40 euros por valor y le metemos un approach. A ese precio capitalizaría unos 3.000 millones lo cual no está nada mal porque tiene patrimonio neto positivo, cotiza con mucho descuento sobre libros y tiene una importante cartera industrial que irá deshaciendo. Aún así hay riesgo pero siempre menos que la mierda que tienen el resto de balances bancarios en sus competidores. Además, para pescar hay que mojarse. Es posible que no nos den la oportunidad de entrar porque le metan un subidón importante. De momento, es una posibilidad de trading y habrá que decidir cuando veamos un precio atractivo.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

Papelitos y gente, 

¿qué habrá más?


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Joder estoy por levantarme a mis 4:00 am sólo para ver el espectáculo.....y tentado me quedo de poner una orden ya por sí me quedo sobado....


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2013)

comentando con un buen colega sobre lo de Bankia de mañana, sobre precio de entrada (si es que nos dejan entrar, claro!) y cuántas pillar ... me responde con el siguiente vídeo ... y que "tú mismo con tu mecanismo" ::

[YOUTUBE]S2dyzd39jdA[/YOUTUBE]

menos mal que nos conocemos bien, porque si no estaría preocupado :ouch: 

* El caballero del vídeo me ha dado recuerdos (y besitos) para un tal Jato


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

Está habiendo una fuerte revalorización del dólar en la sesión asiática.
::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Está habiendo una fuerte revalorización del dólar en la sesión asiática.
> ::









Pandoro está distraido... Buenos días.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 May 2013)

Jose dijo:


> Copón ... pues ya me dirás lo que has visto para entrar en BKT, porque la serie de precios lleva marcando mínimos consecutivos 12 días desde 2,90€. Yo la veo antes a 2,4€ que a 4€.
> Es bajista desde el 16 de Mayo. ¿ porque iba a parar de bajar ahora?.
> 
> saludos;



A muy largo es bajista. Pero tiene un gapazo que cerrar en el entorno de los 4. Es mi apuesta para este verano o.

Este año llevo 3 aciertos de 4. A saber: 
Positivos: Dia, Gamesa, Arcelor M., 
Negativo: Nhh a punto de saltarme el stop....

Espero llegar a 4 aciertos de 5 intentonas


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

Me estais picando con lo de bankia joder....voy mirando algun bus para la JGA....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2013)

Buenos dias. 

¿Por qué 0.40?
¿No hay armaduras gayers esta vez?

Saludos.


----------



## Mendrugo (28 May 2013)

Muchas sorpresas habrá hoy con las acciones de Bankia.)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Conste que estoy en desintoxicación, que es el mejor indicador para que sean ustedes los que se pongan cortos. ::
> 
> De todos modos, es lo que hay. En mi día a día yo estoy mucho más en eso que llaman economía real que en esto de la economía financiera, y me es difícil sustraerme de mi visión (y mi deseo) de que nos queda mucho trigo que cortar aún. La solución: operar a corto o intradía con ferrea política de stops... y dejar que el mercado mande.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida Informática ECI. todo un referente...:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me estais picando con lo de bankia joder....voy mirando algun bus para la JGA....



No me gusta jugar con la polvora bankiera de hoy pero el devenir de los próximos dias puede dar un tladel estupendo.
Los 0,4 / 0,3 si pueden ser un pto. cojonudo de entrada.

List radar


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> No me gusta jugar con la polvora bankiera de hoy pero el devenir de los próximos dias puede dar un tladel estupendo.
> Los 0,4 / 0,3 si pueden ser un pto. cojonudo de entrada.
> 
> List radar



Hay que tomarlo como decia Nico el otro dia....se mete a ver que pasa, un dinero del cual se puede prescindir, no se si leisteis el post....

Yo igual le meto mil eurillos por estar entretenido8:


----------



## silverwindow (28 May 2013)

entrar en bankia...ahora...*retardeds everywhere.*

con una ampliacion de capital pendiente que diluira mas el valor de las acciones?
y luego agrupacion de nuevo con otro contrasplit?

0,4 + contrasplit x10 = 4€

leugo se baja a 2€ y ta tenemos su valor "normal"

o sea 

0.2 actual, mas o menos

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 08:43 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Hay que tomarlo como decia Nico el otro dia....se mete a ver que pasa, un dinero del cual se puede prescindir, no se si leisteis el post....
> 
> Yo igual le meto mil eurillos por estar entretenido8:



se mete a ver que pasa, claro, para ver como baja..

estais a sueldo no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Se te olvida Informática ECI. todo un referente...:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Esos inves..... ::

@ sr. mendrugo Sorpresas ninguna, mandrileará a muchos y unos pocos ganarán. Muchos estarán pensando en duplicar en unos días, puede que sea así, pero hay que estar listo para aguantar un -50% en minutos y tal. Para eso me meto con los bitcoños que es más cool y revolusionario!!

Ah, y buenos días! 

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 08:50 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> entrar en bankia...ahora...*retardeds everywhere.*
> 
> con una ampliacion de capital pendiente que diluira mas el valor de las acciones?
> y luego agrupacion de nuevo con otro contrasplit?
> ...




Usted no lee mucho el hilo ¿verdad? Algunos hablan de hacer una entrada por la mañana y salirse a los 10 mins, otros en horas y otros en días. DEpende de la operativa de cada uno. Por otro lado, me resulta muy atrevido llamar retardeds a gente con miles de operaciones a sus espaldas. Pero en fin, usted mismo.

De todas formas a la bolsa se viene llorado.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 May 2013)

Amigo "ventana de plata "...aquí nadie habla de hacerse inversor de referencia/ a largo en Bankia.


----------



## sr.anus (28 May 2013)

Parece la salida de monaco

Buenos dias


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Entrada con poca carga en 0,485 aprox.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2013)

El mínimo de bankia de momento es 0,4750. Ahora 0,5190.


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2013)

Ya están algunos haciendo su agosto. De -19 a -11% en dos minutos... Vaya jornada se espera. La veo igual en el -30 que en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya estamos cerrando el gapsito del euroxtoxx 50 , al loro :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Entrada con poca carga en 0,485 aprox.



0,5350. Ya le ha sacado usted 5 centimillos....


----------



## sr.anus (28 May 2013)

Teneis los huevos mu gordos, los que estais entrando en bankia


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Vendido a 0,562, entrada fue a 0,486.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vendido a 0,562, entrada fue a 0,486.




Bonita manera de empezar un martes....enhorabuena!!:Baile:


----------



## silverwindow (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vendido a 0,562, entrada fue a 0,486.



:Aplauso:
:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bonita manera de empezar un martes....enhorabuena!!:Baile:



En la vela de las 09:17 he participado creo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 09:22 ----------

Be careful con el IBEX.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 09:23 ----------

si nadie canta es que nadie está entrando .......... o que están fundiendo pasta indecente y les averguenza decirlo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vendido a 0,562, entrada fue a 0,486.



Así me gusta, gente profesional. Trabajando desde el primer minuto. Enhorabuena Maestro.


----------



## darwinn (28 May 2013)

cómo ven FCC?


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

Buenos días,
El volumen en Bankia brutal otro día más.Meterse ahí es arriesgar los machos.
Dejo orden en 0.403, y vuelvo al trabajo. Les leo


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Bueno pasada la media hora inicial de sostenimiento .... hay que poner los ojos mucho más abajo. Vamos a ver por dónde anda sobre las 12:00.


----------



## inversobres (28 May 2013)

no se hizo esperar el chupinazo de las 9 en el ibex, dia que comienza asi dificil que baje.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)




----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

Sin conocer los niveles de fran....esto huele a escapada alcista....mama quiero ser alcista y tal.....


Todos mis paquetes de san en positivo....vamos putita....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En la vela de las 09:17 he participado creo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 09:22 ----------
> 
> ...



.
YO es que tengo abierta una posición en SAN y con una mierda ya me vale, como para añadir otra con BANKIA ... eso si, tengo una ventana abierta para ir mirando o 

Enhorabuena por la entrada, casi clavas el mínimo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 09:41 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Sin conocer los niveles de fran....esto huele a escapada alcista....mama quiero ser alcista y tal.....
> 
> 
> Todos mis paquetes de san en positivo....vamos putita....



SAN está que se sale. Me va a hacer el mes. Vivan los chicharros ...


----------



## TenienteDan (28 May 2013)

Vaya peponian!! Comprad que se acaban!!


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

La ultima vez nos estrellamos en los 8600.....los dejarán para mañana.


----------



## inversobres (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sin conocer los niveles de fran....esto huele a escapada alcista....mama quiero ser alcista y tal.....
> 
> 
> Todos mis paquetes de san en positivo....vamos putita....



Para ud. todo es alcista, hasta las bajadas de la semana pasada.

Que os parece si hoy pulimos maximos en el Sp? Por ahi andaremos.

Bipolar day every day.


----------



## atman (28 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Se te olvida Informática ECI. todo un referente...:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Hombre esteee... mire, sin ánimo de molestar a nadie y tal... pero referente-referente... como dije, hace años eran clientes y yo puse cierto empeño en ser cliente de ellos, y concretamente, en una ocasión, lo intenté de la parte de informática... y bueno, que por más que intenté ser cliente suyo, no hubo forma de que me convencieran. 

Y la parte de electrónica de lo caro, lo peor. Me ha sorprendido ver que aún existe Investrónica, equipos con menos prestaciones que la media, pero un 20% más caros.

Y no es sólo eso, luego están las Opticas, el Bricolaje, las tiendas de ropa Sphera, el área de obras y reformas, no sé como será en otros sitios, pero aquí muchos de los que quieren una obra de casa u oficina bien hecha y no les importa el precio llaman al ECI, pagan casi el doble por la obra pero saben que pueden exigirlo todo y lo exigen, al menos eso me decía alguna gente que conocía por allí. Claro, los gestores acaban quemados, y los gremios supongo que tambien, pero no en todas partes se cobra lo que ellos cobran allí. Así que aguantan.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

Entro largo en miniibex 8470 

Edito, soy como el gato, entrar y bajar, bueno paciencia, suele ocurrirme. Pero luego sigue la tendendia.... A las 12 espero cerrar con algo mas en la cuenta
FranR pase a saludar con sus niveles....


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Para ud. todo es alcista, hasta las bajadas de la semana pasada.
> 
> Que os parece si hoy pulimos maximos en el Sp? Por ahi andaremos.
> 
> Bipolar day every day.



Dependemos de los USA.

Las bajadas de la semana pasada se aprovecharon para cargar las alforjas! Esperemos salga bien la jugada y despeguemos....hay pasta en juego.


----------



## jopitxujo (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La ultima vez nos estrellamos en los 8600.....los dejarán para mañana.




Creo que va a buscarlos otra vez, a ver si ahora puede romper la banderita. Lo llevaría a los 9500.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)




----------



## jopitxujo (28 May 2013)

Dan ganas de entrar en un montón de valores y eso me da miedo.ienso:

Por ejemplo EDF, tiene potencial y stop clarito bien cerca en los 17.

Aunque por otro lado está el mercado español que al estar tan castigado puede tener mayores posibilidades de revalorización, teniendo en cuenta que no es que tenga mucho valor y el IBEX es una mierda.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

Hoy parece que es un día para seguir tendencia:
SP500 Comprar.
Oro Vender.
EURUSD Vender.
USDJPY Comprar.


----------



## jayco (28 May 2013)

Hasta cuando?







Será tito bernanke capaz de mantener esto indefinidamente?


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Hoy parece que es un día para seguir tendencia:
> SP500 Comprar.
> Oro Vender.
> EURUSD Vender.
> USDJPY Comprar.



Y Bankia vender, venderlo todo. :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (28 May 2013)

Esta todo tranquilo y todo subiendo, esto es como la calma antes de la tormenta.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 May 2013)

Para los que estamos desde el móvil, ¿como va el volumen a estas horas?


----------



## jopitxujo (28 May 2013)

Estoy dudando entre EDF, Credit Agricole y Peugeot.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y Bankia vender, venderlo todo. :fiufiu:



Yo creo que en 0.5 comprar pero yo no me voy a meter. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

cuidado porque el eurostoxx50 estan haciendo la tipica trampa alcista , el gapsito no se a cerrado , por el contrario lo han saltado con un gap al alza :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado porque el eurostoxx50 estan haciendo la tipica trampa alcista , el gapsito no se a cerrado , por el contrario lo han saltado con un gap al alza :fiufiu:



Gracias gato, ahora subiremos sin descanso, Miauuuuu


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sin conocer los niveles de fran....esto huele a escapada alcista....mama quiero ser alcista y tal.....
> 
> 
> Todos mis paquetes de san en positivo....vamos putita....



Si los usanos abren por encima de 1668, se van a ir posiblemente por encima de 1680 hoy mismo. El estocástico y el MACD no le siguen pero a estos señores se la pela.
Es muy importante ver cómo se comporta hoy la volatilidad y en especial el ProShares VIX Short Term. Vamos a ver si nuevamente un intento alcista se da por cerrado con un velón rojo en diario como el que hizo atrás.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 11:22 ----------

El spread del SAN (largo) y el BBVA (corto) sigue funcionando bien para quien aún lo lleve.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 11:25 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Dan ganas de entrar en un montón de valores y eso me da miedo.ienso:
> 
> Por ejemplo EDF, tiene potencial y stop clarito bien cerca en los 17.
> 
> Aunque por otro lado está el mercado español que al estar tan castigado puede tener mayores posibilidades de revalorización, teniendo en cuenta que no es que tenga mucho valor y el IBEX es una mierda.



No chicharréis tanto. Fijaros en valores de mayor solera y movimiento y dejad chicharros como EDF .... Desde que estoy en e.on ando super aburrido en ese trade. Es soporífero. Donde están unas prisa, bankias ........

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 11:26 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Yo creo que en 0.5 comprar pero yo no me voy a meter. :XX:



No descartes verlas bastante más abajo hoy mismo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Hoy parece que es un día para seguir tendencia:
> SP500 Comprar.
> Oro Vender.
> EURUSD Vender.
> USDJPY Comprar.



Se ha girado el mercado.
Ideal para los intrépidos que quieran ir a la contra, el resto mejor fuera. :fiufiu:


----------



## Algas (28 May 2013)

¿estáis haciendo dinero con Bankia? ::, joder, este hilo es mucho mejor que la tele!!! me mantendré como espectador...

Cuando sea mayor quiero ser como vosotros


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 May 2013)

Entrada en FCC a 7.81, con más cojones que el gato que ya es difícil, que Dios reparta suerte y no owneds.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2013)

La jugada del jueves perfecta, me ha pillado con casi "to lo gordo" dentro.

Niveles, que he leído por ahí por donde iban los tiros:

CP 8.368 - 8.400

Escapada alcista: 8.470-*8*.534


----------



## grillo35 (28 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Entrada en FCC a 7.81, con más cojones que el gato que ya es difícil, que Dios reparta suerte y no owneds.



Ojo, que el otro dia un amiguete que todavia trabaja en el sector me comento que estos estaban tiesos como una mojama intentando refinanciar deuda como locos y con impagos crecientes a proveedores...:ouch:


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 May 2013)

grillo35 dijo:


> Ojo, que el otro dia un amiguete que todavia trabaja en el sector me comento que estos estaban tiesos como una mojama intentando refinanciar deuda como locos y con impagos crecientes a proveedores...:ouch:



Stop-loss is my friend, it protects my investments from the evil forces of the markets. Eyes before brain!


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Entrada en FCC a 7.81, con más cojones que el gato que ya es difícil, que Dios reparta suerte y no owneds.



Too much risk right now.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 12:56 ----------

En Arcelor empieza a jugarse el debate entre una salida en falso y el que haya plusvis en largos. El dinero desapareció tras el día de la fuga (día de la noticia en la que habían conseguido mejorar la deuda).


----------



## FranR (28 May 2013)

El piratón anda muy callado, esta en modo Fapeo ON 

Me huele que ha cazado el peponazo.........


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Escapada alcista: 8.470-*5.534*




.
ASI me gusta, la escapada alcista nos lleva al 5.534, perforando objetivos mínimos del año y todo ... 

Enhorabuena por haber pillado bien el peponazo, sus alegrías son las nuestras ahora mismo ... así que gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El piratón anda muy callado, esta en modo Fapeo ON
> 
> Me huele que ha cazado el peponazo.........



Nein-nein I'm out.

¿Les cuento la última? Me preguntan si voy a venir a trabajar el viernes (jueves es fiesta en Graná) , que voy a ser el único y que si es muy importante lo que tengo que hacer, que abrir esto para una persona y tal pues que mire si puedo adelantar trabajo o retrasarlo y tal..... :8: :8:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Contra pronóstico, la sesión de trading en Bankia está siendo soporífera. Lo han conseguido mantener más o menos estable y salvo que aparezca mucho dinero a la venta ...... lo llevaría así. No obstante, ojo por si hubiera un sell-off importante al final de la sesión.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 13:44 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein-nein I'm out.
> 
> ¿Les cuento la última? Me preguntan si voy a venir a trabajar el viernes (jueves es fiesta en Graná) , que voy a ser el único y que si es muy importante lo que tengo que hacer, que abrir esto para una persona y tal pues que mire si puedo adelantar trabajo o retrasarlo y tal..... :8: :8:



Yo te hacía overseas por Brasil.

Dicen que en Graná, de bolsa saben ná.::


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2013)

Nos lo estamos pasando francamente bien con Gamesa la verdad.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Bankia está moviendo el 1% de su capital lo cual es poco respecto a lo que se esperaba. Es cierto que es mucho respecto al montante global proclive a moverse puesto que ahí no está metido el Estado. Sobre el resto, estamos hablando de un 3% aproximadamente lo cual son peanuts.

Cierto es que alguien para perder el 98% en vez del 99% ..... no vende y quizá ahí haya un posible argumento. Lo único que puede mover esto en condiciones es una importante barrida de stops que salten automáticamente o bien un escenario de cierre masivo de cortos.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nos lo estamos pasando francamente bien con Gamesa la verdad.



No se ve el momento de venderienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

Anno scorso,Janus, anno scorso.

Además en granada no tenemos ni puta idea de nada ::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Prisa está sobre los 100 millones de capitalización. La verdad es que su verdadero problema, y por el que los bancos van a liquidar la empresa, es que el negocio va para abajo en ingresos y rentabilidad. Así no hay nada que puedan hacer por mejorar su business porque cada día que pasa, cada día que están en menos condiciones de ganar dinero. Creo que ahora sí es posible que han entrado en la recta final de su aventura empresarial.
En adelante, cotizará a golpe de rumores y noticias porque se trata como en el rastro: vender lo mejor posible.
Esta es una buena noticia para la bolsa porque lo que nos importa es que se mueva y no tanto si la empresa es viable o no.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 13:59 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Anno scorso,Janus, anno scorso.
> 
> Además en granada no tenemos ni puta idea de nada ::



Métete a bankiero. Un pirata en esas lides sería muy valorado, de CEO como mínimo. Viendo el track de los anteriores .... poco te tiene que costar. Acuérdate de sus compis de foro.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 14:05 ----------

Interesante red trampa lanzada en Bankia para el timeframe de minutos. Quieren moverlo porque está todo muy anodido por allí.


----------



## darwinn (28 May 2013)

yo estoy en FCC también desde 7.82

Que dios reparta...


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Estoy por vender mis SAN sacando para comisiones, un par de puros y una botella de London nº1, y meterme en Sacyr.....como lo veis?

Por cierto, vaya decepción las Bankias, menos mal que no he madrugado....ayer antes de ir a sobar le puse una orden a 0,30€ por si le entraba el panico a los abuelos, pero como dice Janus, del 98% al 99% de perdida que cojones más da?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 May 2013)

¿Menudo txupinazo lleva el IBEX en los ultimos minutos no?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

Atención a la apertura USana.
Se pueden poner muy alcistas. :


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Atención a la apertura USana.
> Se pueden poner muy alcistas. :



Se están deshaciendo cortos a pozales o que, lleva un buen rato subiendo sin descanso.


----------



## inversobres (28 May 2013)

Uy como huele el asado ya... todo dios largo, alcista... 

Los maximos del sp se vuelven a tocar hoy. Los pesos pesados mirando y los gacelos metiendo pasta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Se están deshaciendo cortos a pozales o que, lleva un buen rato subiendo sin descanso.



Hay datos macro esta tarde, se supone que si son favorables los insiders ya los han estado descontando del precio. ienso:
O eso o el guanazo puede ser épico. :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2013)

Estoy abrumada.
No se ni donde poner el SL, ni el SP... yo que estoy acostumbrada a aguantar pérdidas y vender con mínimas ganancias , como buena gacela, estoy desconcertada...


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy abrumada.
> No se ni donde poner el SL, ni el SP... yo que estoy acostumbrada a aguantar pérdidas y vender con mínimas ganancias , como buena gacela, estoy desconcertada...



Le viene que ni al pelo. Se llevó el Oscar. Working girl- Armas de mujer.

[YOUTUBE]Fj5TXxmNDaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estoy por vender mis SAN sacando para comisiones, un par de puros y una botella de London nº1, y meterme en Sacyr.....como lo veis?
> 
> Por cierto, vaya decepción las Bankias, menos mal que no he madrugado....ayer antes de ir a sobar le puse una orden a 0,30€ por si le entraba el panico a los abuelos, pero como dice Janus, del 98% al 99% de perdida que cojones más da?



El deal ha estado de 09:00 a 09:06. Lo han hecho, hemos hecho, rápido y bien. Ahora los gatos se están entreteniendo con el ovillo pero ya podéis ver en el timeframe de minutos que comienzan los movimientos varios.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 14:57 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Uy como huele el asado ya... todo dios largo, alcista...
> 
> Los maximos del sp se vuelven a tocar hoy. Los pesos pesados mirando y los gacelos metiendo pasta.



You're right pero como mejoren los usanos un poquito más su apertura .... lo llevan por encima de los 1680. Cuesta mucho bajar y muy poco subir. Son muchos miles de millones de dolares USD los que enchufan todos los días.


----------



## FranR (28 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy abrumada.
> No se ni donde poner el SL, ni el SP... yo que estoy acostumbrada a aguantar pérdidas y vender con mínimas ganancias , como buena gacela, estoy desconcertada...



Ha visto como era buena compañía en este viaje?


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El deal ha estado de 09:00 a 09:06. Lo han hecho, hemos hecho, rápido y bien. Ahora los gatos se están entreteniendo con el ovillo pero ya podéis ver en el timeframe de minutos que comienzan los movimientos varios.




Has comprado?

Que opinas del movimiento SAN--> Sacyr?


----------



## FranR (28 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Uy como huele el asado ya... todo dios largo, alcista...
> 
> Los maximos del sp se vuelven a tocar hoy. Los pesos pesados mirando y los gacelos metiendo pasta.



Algunos gacelos mirando también ::

Esta ya no me la quita ni pirri :XX:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Has comprado?
> 
> Que opinas del movimiento SAN--> Sacyr?



Cantado en directo en el #3883 y vendido en directo en el #3889.

Sacyr ya dije ayer que era un auténtico baluarte alcista una vez superados los 1,95 con varias velas muy altas en volumen.

SAN sigue con su tarea de conformar el segundo hombro del invertido.
El long-short con BBVA sigue funcionando para quienes lo tengan si bien es una pena porque da más rendimiento la posición larga cuando todo sube.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nos lo estamos pasando francamente bien con Gamesa la verdad.



He vendido a 3,46 la mitad de las mías, comprasdas a 2,18. Buen negocio, y, por lo que veo, podría haber sido mejor.
Pero... me voy muy feliz con más de un 50% de ganancias.
la primera vez en mi vida.
Suerte a todos y todas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Algunos gacelos mirando también ::
> 
> Esta ya no me la quita ni pirri :XX:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Post de reconocimiento al forero anónimo. Se trata de un forero que me ha mandado un privado ayer diciendo que hoy las solares iban a rocketear por la posibilidad de que finalmente no hay aranceles en Alemania. Me nombraba a Trina, Yingli y Hanwha.

Enhorabuena, ahí vienen en el pre-market a todo trapo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 15:11 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> He vendido a 3,46 la mitad de las mías, comprasdas a 2,18. Buen negocio, y, por lo que veo, podría haber sido mejor.
> Pero... me voy muy feliz con más de un 50% de ganancias.
> la primera vez en mi vida.
> Suerte a todos y todas.



Quema las plusvis en una buena mascletá porque si las guardas .... se las terminarás devolviendo al mercado.

Enhorabuena.

El tan famosillo forero del molinillo .... tiene que estar flipando como los gacelos ganamos dinero con ignorancia y atrevimiento 

En bolsa lo único que hay que saber es que uno no sabe nada, aunque sea de Granada :8:

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 15:16 ----------

Bankia ya no es lo que era: está meneando 40.000 euros de inversión al minuto. Vaya ......


----------



## me6ia (28 May 2013)

A otro servidor que le queman las gamesas.. las guardamos o salimos pitando? :S


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> A otro servidor que le queman las gamesas.. las guardamos o salimos pitando? :S



Cuánto has metido?.
A qué precio?.
Qué SL llevas?.
Cuándo compraste?.

Si esa información, este hilo no es nada.


----------



## Cascooscuro (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> SAN sigue con su tarea de conformar el segundo hombro del invertido.
> El long-short con BBVA sigue funcionando para quienes lo tengan si bien es una pena porque da más rendimiento la posición larga cuando todo sube.




Still in...pero con muy poca carga.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

Me uno esperando la apertura. 

Posible realización en busca de liquidez, no debe hundirse más allá de 6 puntos tras apertura.

Movimiento táctico para ayudar a máximos.

Suerte y enhorabuena a los agraciados.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (28 May 2013)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Dentro del Dax a 8344.



Ya va por 8504... Según mi broker, tengo virtualmente 1.500 euros más...

qué hago, expertos? vendo ahora, y aseguro ganancias? o esta fiesta sigue?

gracias


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Metan largos en el SP. Es tirar a pichón parado pero con stop loss. El r/r es muy favorable. Target de 10 pipos por lo menos.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Cuidado....

Cuidado.

Ojo con las ínfulas alcistas.

Si funcionan, hablamos de 8580.

El problema es que....

en fin.

Que no.


----------



## me6ia (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuánto has metido?.
> A qué precio?.
> Qué SL llevas?.
> Cuándo compraste?.
> ...



Llevo dos paquetillos, unas 600 de hace mas de un año a 3.01 y otro paquetito de 800 a 2.4 de hace un par de meses... (y pérdidas acumuladas de ventas anteriores :

SL? no gasto de eso... soy nivel -1:ouch:


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado....
> 
> Cuidado.
> 
> ...




No hay problema alguno, si la peña se fía del Tochovista .... más sencillo fiarse de un stop loss.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 15:33 ----------

Menudo destrozo en la volatilidad.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

me6ia dijo:


> SL? no gasto de eso... *soy nivel -1*:ouch:










::::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Este MM es muy bueno el cabronazo!!!!

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 15:41 ----------

Trina se puede poner a tiro en 6,40.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Metan largos en el SP. Es tirar a pichón parado pero con stop loss. El r/r es muy favorable. Target de 10 pipos por lo menos.



Como inviertes en indices? con cfds?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

Parece que están más por el tema reversal ahora mismo

A las 16:00h hay meneito...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Como inviertes en indices? con cfds?



Así es. Es sencillo, barato y muy práctico.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado....
> 
> Cuidado.
> 
> ...



Resumiendo...


----------



## sr.anus (28 May 2013)

Me acaba de saltar el sp que tenia en fcc, nos vamos con casi 8% en dos dias. Gacela suertuda


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Parece que están más por el tema reversal ahora mismo
> 
> A las 16:00h hay meneito...



Jo*der, con lo interesante que esta esto y yo con hora para cortarme el pelo.:cook:


Cuidense de los reversales

Agur


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Cohetes vernanqui.


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

He oído por ahí que una corrección del 3% es una afrenta para el SP.

También he oído que se están acabando las acciones.

Todo el mundo alcista.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Yo creo que hoy a Bankia la van a dar un meneo importante. El timeframe de minutos .......


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Heh.... malditoh pepitoriah ::

Resumiendo, que cuantitativamente, el r:r de ponerse alcista ahora mismo como que ni tocarlo con un palo.

¿Que puede funcionar? Oh, por supuesto. ¿Cómo no? A fin de cuentas, el mercado sólo puede tomar, eventualmente, dos direcciones: arribah o abajoh.

Ahora, si Ud. me hace la pregunta correcta... algo así como... "considerando la situación actual de buy exahustion, podemos dar el próximo tirón esperado hasta el 8580 DAX?"

Entonces yo le digo que un carajo de grajo.

Que puedo equivocarme, desde luego que sí. 

Pero que sigo en que un carajo de grajo 

Y ahora, dígame que esto no es asumir riesgos públicos, AKA owneds ::



Pepitoria dijo:


> Resumiendo...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> He oído por ahí que una corrección del 3% es una afrenta para el SP.
> 
> También he oído que se están acabando las acciones.
> 
> Todo el mundo alcista.



Oídos que te oyen, tan alegre como siempre. Vienes de abrir cuenta en Bankia?.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me uno esperando la apertura.
> 
> Posible realización en busca de liquidez, no debe hundirse más allá de 6 puntos tras apertura.
> 
> ...



Apenas -3, aumenta liquidez en 6 cifras, totalmente insuficiente, buscamos nueva ventana con venta en 1670.4

Movimientos de poco rango con mucho volumen.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Heh.... malditoh pepitoriah ::
> 
> Resumiendo, que cuantitativamente, el r:r de ponerse alcista ahora mismo como que ni tocarlo con un palo.
> 
> ...



Captado...

Dígame

¿hay vida por encima de los 8580 a futuro (en próximas sesiones)?


----------



## darwinn (28 May 2013)

Fuera de FCC, un 3% en 3h, lo cual es more than enough for me.

Esta semana o lo veo muy claro o les seguiré desde la barrera


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Apenas -3, aumenta liquidez en 6 cifras, totalmente insuficiente, buscamos nueva ventana con venta en 1670.4
> 
> Movimientos de poco rango con mucho volumen.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Pues con todo lo que se diga, no sé yo si Tesla merece capitalizar el doble que Bankia. Long-short pero ya.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Captado...
> 
> Dígame
> 
> ¿hay vida por encima de los 8580 a futuro (en próximas sesiones)?




Tendría que ver cómo llegamos a los 8580, si llegamos.

Ya sabe que yo tiro únicamente por algos cuantitativos; por lo tanto, voy "al día". Necesito "ver" cómo se llega a una zona, para saber qué se intentará hacer en las 24/48/72 horas siguientes.

Por lo tanto, no puedo decirle nada del 8580... en tanto no toquen el 8580, la verdad.


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2013)

Había un forero que entró ayer tarde en Bankinter no? Mis dies.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

No la pierdan de vista


http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=PG&t=5d&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=

Volumen.....

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 16:11 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Pues con todo lo que se diga, no sé yo si Tesla merece capitalizar el doble que Bankia. Long-short pero ya.



Buenas perspectivas que se materializan en el gráfico. Forma parte de la cesta de muchos fondos.

Es un valor a tener en favoritos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que janus se refiería corto Tesal y largo Bankia....ienso:

¿Janus?


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No la pierdan de vista
> 
> 
> PG Basic Chart | Procter & Gamble Company (The) Stock - Yahoo! Finance
> ...



Diferencia entre valor y precio. He ahí la cuestión.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

Incluimos NRG a los charts....

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 16:22 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que janus se refiería corto Tesal y largo Bankia....ienso:
> 
> ¿Janus?



Cada cosa en su sitio. Las cerveza en lata es para echar un rato, un buen vino es para disfrutarlo y con el tiempo gana.

Los movimientos estratégicos de Tesla se han tenido en cuenta, buscan cuota y lo están haciendo bien. Ese gráfico no se puede mirar a corto y desde luego ya habría que estar dentro, en cuanto se supieron detalles de su planificación estratégica. Si no da el resultado esperado, pues los primeros en salir serán los primeros que entraron.

Esperemos que no ocurra y entre en una cotización estable.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 16:23 ----------

NRG responde bien a la entrada de dinero. PG siguen acumulando.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2013)

enhorabuena a todos los que han cogido este swing a mí pillo otros asuntos "electricistas" , Fran actualize el blog


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Con cuidado ahora. Retails y medianos despistados acaban de darse cuenta por las malas (doble techo a muy corto, 8529FDAX ) de lo que decíamos hará cosa de media hora, esto es, que iban solos.

Los retails no pueden hacer gran cosa. Pero dos o tres medianos en pánico pueden tirarte 20 puntos el FDAX en ausencia de contrapartes. Así que cuidado a este segundo fallo alcista....


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Con cuidado ahora. Retails y medianos despistados acaban de darse cuenta por las malas (doble techo a muy corto, 8529FDAX ) de lo que decíamos hará cosa de media hora, esto es, que iban solos.
> 
> Los retails no pueden hacer gran cosa. Pero dos o tres medianos en pánico pueden tirarte 20 puntos el FDAX en ausencia de contrapartes. Así que cuidado a este segundo fallo alcista....



Estás dentro?
Corto?


No quites ojo


----------



## atman (28 May 2013)

a esta hora pollastre... está más bien de recreo...


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Estás dentro?
> Corto?
> 
> 
> No quites ojo




A neutral desde antes de comer.... 80% objetivo diario cubierto. Perdido el swing principal, decidí dejarlo y salirme. No quise arriesgar mi 80% conseguido por el [posible] 20% restante.

Pero estas dos semanas estoy quedándome por las tardes porque estoy desarrollando un software adicional. Para mí es imposible no estar pendiente del mercado, de ahí que esté dando por el culo con mis opiniones aun cuando no esté dentro


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

El dax tiene una pájara considerable...


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> a esta hora pollastre... está más bien de recreo...




"Más o menos" (mamona, estoy programando, que también es trabajo :::: ).

Pero aún así quiero recalcar que para mí, publicar una opinión de mercado es un asunto muy serio, y nunca me lo tomo a coña. 

Cierto que yo ahora no estoy dentro, pero me mojo y arriesgo mi owned, y sigo firme en mi postura desde hace media hora: si yo tuviera que operar ahora mismo, iría corto.


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> A neutral desde antes de comer.... 80% objetivo diario cubierto. Perdido el swing principal, decidí dejarlo y salirme. No quise arriesgar mi 80% conseguido por el [posible] 20% restante.
> 
> Pero estas dos semanas estoy quedándome por las tardes porque estoy *desarrollando un software adicional*. Para mí es imposible no estar pendiente del mercado, de ahí que esté dando por el culo con mis opiniones aun cuando no esté dentro



Mejorando el software del autómata que le lleva los Gin Tonics. Como si lo estuviera viendo.

Colocando papel a corto.

NRG out. 

+1% que se están :: algunos followers

Buscamos nuevo cebo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 16:42 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Estás dentro?
> Corto?
> 
> 
> No quites ojo



QUE HDP

lo mismo ahora hasta lo suben :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> "Más o menos" (mamona, estoy programando, que también es trabajo :::: ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








::

Es usted un Pionero!!!


----------



## ddddd (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mejorando el software del autómata que le lleva los Gin Tonics. Como si lo estuviera viendo.
> 
> Colocando papel a corto.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes.

¿NRG sería interesante en qué plazos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Mejorando el software del autómata que le lleva los Gin Tonics. Como si lo estuviera viendo.




Aaaaaay truchón ::

En realidad tengo algunos "problemillas" ajustando el time decay (theta) y la evolución de la curvatura de los derivados de cobertura, para hacer el portfolio delta-gamma neutral. 

Con estos "saltitos" de +-100 pips en intra, ya sabes, eso de los portfolios únicamente delta-neutrales se ha quedado un poco... _demodé _

¿No me digas que tú sigues comprando/vendiendo direccionalmente con posiciones delta unitarias? _That's soooo 2000_


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

El siemprealcismo este mes va a durar pero mes que viene toca batacazo USano seguro. :
Las tendencias infinitas no existen.


----------



## mataresfacil (28 May 2013)

No es normal, no es normal y no es normal, muchisimo cuidado con lo que esta pasando.


----------



## pocoyoyo (28 May 2013)




----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿NRG sería interesante en qué plazos?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Para mi está olvidada hace cinco minutos. Mire el chart, línea alcista desde abril.

Tire línea coloque SL y a ver si marca nuevo máximo a 20 sesiones.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que janus se refiería corto Tesal y largo Bankia....ienso:
> 
> ¿Janus?



Eso es pero es difícil de implementar bien porque hay tipos de cambio por medio y sobre todo que no es posible los cortos en IG.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 16:54 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> A neutral desde antes de comer.... 80% objetivo diario cubierto. Perdido el swing principal, decidí dejarlo y salirme. No quise arriesgar mi 80% conseguido por el [posible] 20% restante.
> 
> Pero estas dos semanas estoy quedándome por las tardes porque estoy desarrollando un software adicional. Para mí es imposible no estar pendiente del mercado, de ahí que esté dando por el culo con mis opiniones aun cuando no esté dentro



Abandona el SW y vete al zoo + compra bankias.


----------



## pocoyoyo (28 May 2013)

La crisis esta acabando,esta subiendo el ibex bestialmente,son unos pendejos pesimistas en este foro.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aaaaaay truchón ::
> 
> En realidad tengo algunos "problemillas" ajustando el time decay (theta) y la evolución de la curvatura de los derivados de cobertura, para hacer el portfolio delta-gamma neutral.
> 
> ...






....

ienso:


...la gallina! 

es la gallina?

he acertado??

::


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Con cuidado ahora. Retails y medianos despistados acaban de darse cuenta por las malas (doble techo a muy corto, 8529FDAX ) de lo que decíamos hará cosa de media hora, esto es, que iban solos.
> 
> Los retails no pueden hacer gran cosa. Pero dos o tres medianos en pánico pueden tirarte 20 puntos el FDAX en ausencia de contrapartes. Así que cuidado a este segundo fallo alcista....





+ 20 minutos

-50 pips

Dichoso bar de debajo de la oficina, que lo mejor que tiene es el Larios 12 de los cojones... ::::


pd: MM, hamijo, te haces viejo. No obstante, RESPECT :


----------



## Venganza (28 May 2013)

Bueno , seguramente me pierda la que quede de subida pero cerre mis largos de 1655 en 1673.

Dar las gracias a MM porque sino seguramente hubiera vendido mucho antes.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ....
> 
> ienso:
> 
> ...




Hostias, how graceful... no soy el único que bebe entre semana !! :XX::XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

AEP 

Los valores que estoy dando, excepto PG, altamente especulativo. Creando liquidez, así que no van más allá de la simple curiosidad de variaciones a < 1hora de 1-1,5%

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 17:04 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> + 20 minutos
> 
> -50 pips
> 
> ...



Eso del FDAX se ha convertido en un chicharro donde entretenerse mientras saltan posiciones en índices serios. 

Magnificando movimientos de los jefes. 

Usté no deje de observar.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VRgEXaBP4vo[/YOUTUBE]

46:30 , + 3 minutos

Absolutamente épico.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 17:09 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Magnificando movimientos de los jefes.
> 
> Usté no deje de observar.




El volumen chúngale hace ya cosa de dos o tres horas que está desbocado, ciertamente.


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2013)

antes de pinchar el vídeo ... ¿no hará como el burbie y nos localizará la posición, eh!? 
no me fío un pelo ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]VRgEXaBP4vo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 46:30 , + 3 minutos
> 
> ...




Molinillos.... Gamesa...peponazo gamesa?? :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 17:16 ----------

Edito: @MM: PG ↓ :Aplauso: MuyMa..lvado has dado en la


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado porque el eurostoxx50 estan haciendo la tipica trampa alcista , el gapsito no se a cerrado , por el contrario lo han saltado con un gap al alza :fiufiu:



ya esta colocada la trampa , el eurostoxx50 lo ha hecho en maximos mientras que el ibex que es muy bajista lo hace llegando una vez mas a la jran bajista y una vez mas no puede con ella 

lo repito esto es una trampa de manual :fiufiu:


----------



## Abner (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aaaaaay truchón ::
> 
> En realidad tengo algunos "problemillas" ajustando el time decay (theta) y la evolución de la curvatura de los derivados de cobertura, para hacer el portfolio delta-gamma neutral.
> 
> ...



Dígame que esto es un vacile Borne style. ¿verdad? ¿VERDAD?

::


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya esta colocada la trampa , el eurostoxx50 lo ha hecho en maximos mientras que el ibex que es muy bajista lo hace llegando una vez mas a la jran bajista y una vez mas no puede con ella
> 
> lo repito esto es una trampa de manual :fiufiu:



Hombre el jato, yo a estas horas le hacía yaciendo con pandoro...


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2013)

cuidado que el vídeo tiene mensajes sublinguales de esos ... molinillos (bien visto Pirata), perooo ¿habéis visto los mandriles?


----------



## MarketMaker (28 May 2013)

Nervios al cierre, AEP no responde bien a las entradas 46.55, de momento.

15 minutos de posición y fuera.

Me voy a la guerra.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

El oro subiendo en la sesión USana.
Pinta guano la cosa. :


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Nervios al cierre, AEP no responde bien a las entradas 46.55, de momento.
> 
> 15 minutos de posición y fuera.
> 
> Me voy a la guerra.



Valores de 23B de capitalización son para institucionales. Por aquí se llevan las solares de 200M 

Gran aporte, caballero.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

ya solo falta el velon rojo mañana y entonces todo habra acabado :no:

no os librareis de la todopoderosa jran bajista , a lo mejor no os dais cuenta por aquello de la logica de las gacelas , pero mientras el eurostoxx hace nuevos maximos el ibex se queda cada vez mas rezagada :fiufiu:

MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , con stop al cierre en semanal por encima de la jran bajista , MV va a por el big reward


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya solo falta el velon rojo mañana y entonces todo habra acabado :no:
> 
> no os librareis de la todopoderosa jran bajista , a lo mejor no os dais cuenta por aquello de la logica de las gacelas , pero mientras el eurostoxx hace nuevos maximos el ibex se queda cada vez mas rezagada :fiufiu:
> 
> MV mantiene los cortos con tres cojones , con stop al cierre en semanal por encima de la jran bajista , MV va a por el big reward



Jato, escóndete porque no te van a entender.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 May 2013)

Yo dejo una orden de venta en el SP500 a 1660 y me voy. 
Será la gran bajista? :


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No la pierdan de vista
> 
> 
> PG Basic Chart | Procter & Gamble Company (The) Stock - Yahoo! Finance
> ...



Yo ya la tengo desde mes y medio antes, pero pringo, la compre antes del bajón asi que pringo pero poco.... Cuentenos algo más,:

¿Es por el cambio de CEO? . Yo compre pensando que el "Mister Prooper" si no lo venden en Europa lo empezaran a vender en Asia.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Valores de 23B de capitalización son para institucionales. Por aquí se llevan las solares de 200M
> 
> Gran aporte, caballero.



Sr. Janus, gran subasta en GAM.
Menos mal que me he dejado un puñadito, sin prisas.


----------



## Jose (28 May 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> A muy largo es bajista. Pero tiene un gapazo que cerrar en el entorno de los 4. Es mi apuesta para este verano o.
> 
> Este año llevo 3 aciertos de 4. A saber:
> Positivos: Dia, Gamesa, Arcelor M.,
> ...



_____________________

A cada uno lo suyo, *noraguena al señor por su acierto y su 5%*. Hay que aceptar las cosas como son, con deportividad y yo reconozco que haciendo una venta parcial en BKT por el momento la he fastidiado, aunque sigo pensando que en unas semanas se podrá comprar bastante más abajo.

Soy accionista desde hace varios años en BKT y siempre he ido incrementando cartera con el mismo capital, había llegado a casi 23.000 títulos ( aun precio medio de 3,60€) y creo que con el siguiente recorte podre comprar unos 2500 más.

Sobre Gamesa, yo también soy accionista a P.M 3,02€ ( ahora solo tengo 10.000titulos) ya que la semana pasada vendí 15.000 a 3,15€ con lo que me he perdido este gallardete alcista. Yo creo que puede subir unos días más, pero lo está haciendo verticalmente ( un 5% diario) y aunque sea un chicharro con un futuro prometedor creo que tiene que ir más despacio. 
Yo contaba con los valores actuales casi para finales de 2013. Que suba hasta donde quiera, pero yo creo que se dará buen porrazo antes de seguir subiendo.



Los de *Highbridge Capital Management LLC *acaban de ponerse cortos en *GAM*.

Es un HF usano que machacó el valor desde 25 euros hasta casi 2€.

saludos,


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Dígame que esto es un vacile Borne style. ¿verdad? ¿VERDAD?
> 
> ::




Oh, no, en absoluto.

No creerá Ud. que MM daría un thanks a un vacile tipo Bourne de Borne de Bayer de Born, ¿verdad? Si se lo he puesto, es porque sé perfectamente que él sabe de qué va el tema.

Iba completamente en serio, claro.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, gran subasta en GAM.
> Menos mal que me he dejado un puñadito, sin prisas.



No doy muchas recomendaciones serias pero ahí va una: deja GAM, no merece la pena.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, no, en absoluto.
> 
> No creerá Ud. que MM daría un thanks a un vacile tipo Bourne de Borne de Bayer de Born, ¿verdad? Si se lo he puesto, es porque sé perfectamente que él sabe de qué va el tema.
> 
> Iba completamente en serio, claro.



Le acabas de decir que ya que sabe multiplicar, es hora que se ponga a resolver ecuacioned diferenciales..... :: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

que sabras tu de matematicas chavalin :rolleye:

tu sabes cual es la raiz cuadrada de menos uno ? :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> cuidado que el vídeo tiene mensajes sublinguales de esos ... molinillos (bien visto Pirata), perooo ¿habéis visto los mandriles?



Escuchen el temazo, malditohs... olvídense de la bolsa y de los molinillos por un momento... el temazo... el TEMAZO cohoone ya :: 

Oídos antes que cerebro, coño :XX:

Joder qué tropa, que diría el Conde Romanones ::


----------



## Claca (28 May 2013)

Hostis, qué calidad tiene el hilo últimamente, y todo sin dejar de lado las tetas y los copazos, manteniendo por lo tanto el perfil propio. De lujo.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 May 2013)

El 5% de hoy es muuu gueno!! entra en la senda del camino a los 3 e. que creo se verán en breve. Pero aún queda para los 3 altos....

No te has equivocado si en tu ultima venta de BKT has cosechado plusvis, el acertar los picos en los precios tanto de compra como de venta es , como sabrás bien, harto imposible.

Al contrario que tú, en mi caso, si llevo mucho tiempo moneando ( compras-ventas) con BKT pero a plazos de meses, buscando rewards del 15%-20% y " pa la saca".

saludos y suerte. 

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 18:51 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Hostis, qué calidad tiene el hilo últimamente, y todo sin dejar de lado las tetas y los copazos, manteniendo por lo tanto el perfil propio. De lujo.



Y no te olvides de los pelucos )


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hostis, qué calidad tiene el hilo últimamente, y todo sin dejar de lado las tetas y los copazos, manteniendo por lo tanto el perfil propio. De lujo.




Ola k ase, clackerty ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

a los tiempos claca , recuerdas los 7000 que vaticinabas ::

humilde servidor ya dijo que aun no era el momento , pues ahora llego el momento , pero en los 7000 no nos quedaremos mucho tiempo , el objetivo se encuentra mucho mas abajo , lo pillas tron 8:

deja volar tu imaginacion y regalanos un escenario bajista brutal , si puede ser con un HCHi , ganaras el corazon del mundo o un owned , lo que mas desees


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

El ibex se puede marcar en poco tiempo un peponian que lo puede llevar a los 10.000

¿serás tú , oh, telefónica?


----------



## atman (28 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Hostis, qué calidad tiene el hilo últimamente, y todo sin dejar de lado las tetas y los copazos, manteniendo por lo tanto el perfil propio. De lujo.



Aquí queda una sillón libre, que lo sepa nada más, que últimamente es usted muy caro de ver... espero que sea para bien...


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No doy muchas recomendaciones serias pero ahí va una: deja GAM, no merece la pena.



¡Qué me dise!. ¿ha saltao ustec del tren?
No es coña lo que me dice?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex se puede marcar en poco tiempo un peponian que lo puede llevar a los 10.000
> 
> ¿serás tú , oh, telefónica?



12,4k en 2014 pero primero 5,3k


----------



## Claca (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ola k ase, clackerty ::



Nada, aquí, de ciclos sanos, vigilando el pelo. El IBEX está peligrosamente lateral -y esa euforia en precios inferiores a máximos :no:-, por lo tanto no veo que tenga demasiado sentido comentar en el hilo lo mismo muchas veces, así que he aprovechado para pasarme varios juegos que tenía pendientes y, señor, menudos vicios me he pegado... tengo hasta el sensor del ratón roto, sólo digo eso :fiufiu:

Por lo que voy leyendo, el pollohedge va viento en popa -otros van en pompa-, pero vamos, que no lo dudé ni un segundo, ande hay calidad ;-)

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 19:29 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> a los tiempos claca , recuerdas los 7000 que vaticinabas ::
> 
> humilde servidor ya dijo que aun no era el momento , pues ahora llego el momento , pero en los 7000 no nos quedaremos mucho tiempo , el objetivo se encuentra mucho mas abajo , lo pillas tron 8:
> 
> deja volar tu imaginacion y regalanos un escenario bajista brutal , si puede ser con un HCHi , ganaras el corazon del mundo o un owned , lo que mas desees



Mire, troll gatuno, voy a responder muy claramente. Mis cagadas las asumo con total deportividad, así como los aciertos. No tengo ningún reparo en recordar que las tres últimas operativas que he planteado han salido MAL, porque llevo una trayectoria en el foro y otras más han dejado un resultado positivo, siempre mojándome al máximo con las entradas y salidas, y sé perfectamente cómo funciona este mundo. Ya avisé a finales de año que llevaba muy buena racha, por lo que estadísticamente tocaba un palo en el orto, que diría usted, cuando no una verga conchuda chingona. Aclaro esto porque si algo tengo, creo, es que siempre intento dar la cara, no me escondo de nada, así que vamos a recordar lo que dije sobre los 7.000 y el mercado en general:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-237.html#post8875055

Es decir, pienso que no hemos visto mínimos y sí, en cambio, no veremos precios muy superiores a los ya alcanzados. En este sentido, el rango inferior de los 7.000 sigue siendo un nivel probable a alcanzar en el descuelgue. En cualquier caso, se alcance o no ese nivel, sigo insistiendo en que vale mucho la pena ver a qué precios (respecto al gráfico) se están pagando ahora las acciones y cómo de optimistas estamos todos.

Por otra parte, yo no soy un terrorbajista â lo Bertok (o), no tuve ningún problema en avisar a nivel intradía de la gestación de un rebotazo en el IBEX y en el DAX (y en aquel momento pensé que sería para seguir cayendo, cierto, pero las resistencias fueron superadas y el escenario cambió, si bien no lo comenté porque tenía otras cosas en mente, que el foro no es una prioridad), pero el escenario global para los próximos meses me obliga a reiterar que tan cercanos a los 8.600 es mejor mirar, con calma, hacia el sur, cosa que por otra parte llevo repitiendo desde hace meses y que hasta que el mercado no me quite la razón, seguiré haciendo.

Espero haber aclarado mi punto de vista. Miau, Miau


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2013)

pollastre cuando habla de contrapartidas ¿ a qué se refiere ?
a retails acompañando la subida (bajada) en sentido contrario ¿o a qué?

puede explicarlo por favor, no acabo de cogerlo


----------



## Claca (28 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Aquí queda una sillón libre, que lo sepa nada más, que últimamente es usted muy caro de ver... espero que sea para bien...



Se agradecen los buenos deseos. Espero poco a poco poder incorporarme de nuevo en el hilo. Un saludo, crack.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

asi que ciclo sano :rolleye: 

el ibex tiene que peponear ya y romper la jran bajista , de no hacerlo su destino esta en los 5300 , las medias moviles pronto haran el cruce de la muelte , no quiero ir de misterioso porque esta vez el guano hara mucho daño a los foreros que van largos en ibex o en acciones del ibex :ouch:

las lineas que traigo , estan demostrando ser totalmente validas y aunque al personal le guste las bromas , en este caso no es asi :no:

para muestra un boton , sacad la paralela de la jran bajista e intentad colocarla en los minimos que el ibex a estado haciendo 7900 y 7700 aprox :fiufiu: 

sacad la paralela de la jran alcista perdida , que paro el reboton desde los 6k en 8750 , pues todas estas lineas confluyen o tienen su funcion en un perfecto HCHi y no solo porque dicho HCHi queda muy bonito dibujado , sino que tambien los puntos de giro y los retrocesos de fibonazi coinciden tan perfectamente que dan hasta miedo :S

vais a ser testigos de un movimiento del estilo del jran triangulo simetrico , no digais que no se os advirtio :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

Buenas tardes,

No sé si estoy más conmocionado por el corto del S&P que no ha entrado por 0.2 puntos (1674.80) o porque he visto que en la carta del Congreso de los Diputados pone que sirven gin tonics con Larios.
No se hizo la miel para la boca del castuzo.


----------



## jaialro (28 May 2013)

Encerrona del SP lo de hoy


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Nada, aquí, de ciclos sanos, vigilando el pelo. El IBEX está peligrosamente lateral -y esa euforia en precios inferiores a máximos :no:-, por lo tanto no veo que tenga demasiado sentido comentar en el hilo lo mismo muchas veces, así que he aprovechado para pasarme varios juegos que tenía pendientes y, señor, menudos vicios me he pegado... tengo hasta el sensor del ratón roto, sólo digo eso :fiufiu:
> 
> Por lo que voy leyendo, el pollohedge va viento en popa -otros van en pompa-, pero vamos, que no lo dudé ni un segundo, ande hay calidad ;-)
> 
> ...



Mr Clakerty, no soy tan bajista ..... hay que inocular prudencia al gacelerío.

Mis largos, aunque pocos porque no voy a trabajar para hacienda, me he sacado estos meses, siempre en operaciones muy cortas en tiempo.

El hilo nunca tuvo tanto exceso y complacencia alcista como ahora. El gacelerío todavía no sabe que el mercado presta a cuenta y recupera con creces ....

El síntoma inequívoco del desastre que tenemos en frente es la alegría con la que especula con compañías americanas que nadie entiende, que si chapter 7, que si ..... Trabajé el mercado americano durante años y cuando veamos las velas rojas del 10% y los gaps del 30% ......

En 17 años, lo que mejor aprendí es a preservar el capital y crecer por encima de la inflación. Invito al gacelerío a que en su listado de posiciones (ordenado de mayor pérdida absoluta a menor pérdida absoluta) eliminen el 10% de las posiciones con mayores pérdidas. Después que analicen el vuelco que pega su cuenta de resultados particular :: ..... pues eso.

Esta semana disfruto de 100% de liquidez incluso para scalping.

Suerte a todos, ganadores y perdedores.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre cuando habla de contrapartidas ¿ a qué se refiere ?
> a retails acompañando la subida (bajada) en sentido contrario ¿o a qué?
> 
> puede explicarlo por favor, no acabo de cogerlo




Ud. quiere vender su pisito visillero, pongamos por caso.

Así que Ud., que tiene sus propios planes y su propia agenda al respecto de lo que "vale" su piso, lo pone en venta a un precio "X", que Ud. considera justo y adecuado (note, por favor, que es "Ud." el que lo considera. Esto es importante, como se verá después).

Ud. es el vendedor, esto es, Ud. representa en el mercado inmobiliario el ASK (Ud. "pide" cierta cantidad por un activo. Para simplificar la teoría, diremos que su precio es el mejor/menor de todos los vendedores que existen en un instante 't' determinado). 

Puede ocurrir que pase algún que otro eón sin que nadie se interese por su pisito. Note que, en este intermedio, su pisito carece de precio; el proceso de formación se precio se produce cuando existe un cruce de las curvas de oferta y demanda, momento en el que se produce una transacción y se forma un precio. En tanto no se produce el fenómeno de la formación de precio, note que su pisito vale CERO, por cuanto se encuentra Ud. en un illiquid squeeze, esto es, nadie quiere lo que Ud. ofrece.

Eventualmente, puede llegar un momento en que alguien esté dispuesto a comprar a precio de mercado (su ASK) el pisito que se ofrece. Alguien quiere comprar, y Ud. quiere vender. Hete aquí que Ud. está *actuando como contraparte* a la compra, y con esto respondo a su pregunta: su oferta de pisito a precio "X" permite que la transacción se cierre (teóricamente) sin subidas adicionales del ASK.

En la burbuja inmobiliaria, faltaban contrapartes (i.e., vendedores de pisos) mientras que había una explosion de compradores. Dado que no existían contrapartes (vendedores) para todos los compradores interesados, qué es lo que pasó ? ===> el ASK sube, i.e., los pisitos se disparan.

Como ejercicio Santillana, le dejo esta sencilla pregunta: qué sugiere que puede ocurrir cuando la situación se revierte, esto es.... hay exceso de contrapartes en el ASK y no hay demanda por parte de compradores? ::

Para que luego digan que la teoría bursátil no se aplica a la economía de la calle !


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Encerrona del SP lo de hoy



Nah,

están jugando


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nah,
> 
> están jugando



bonita jugada estan haciendo con la encerrona :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Encerrona del SP lo de hoy



Encerrona... ¿Por qué?

Pero si se advirtió en el hilo hace cosa de -90 pips y cuatro horas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Encerrona... ¿Por qué?
> 
> Pero si se advirtió en el hilo hace cosa de -90 pips y cuatro horas ::



asi que se advirtio he roto :rolleye:

miren ese gap en el eurostoxx50 , mirenlo y piensen un poco :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Encerrona... ¿Por qué?
> 
> Pero si se advirtió en el hilo hace cosa de -90 pips y cuatro horas ::



Si, pero yo entendï que con final feliz..

Nada, que cada día soy más gacela


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si, pero yo entendï que con final feliz..
> 
> Nada, que cada día soy más gacela



Pero mujer de mis amores.... 

Eche un vistazo a esto, de más o menos las 16:30 :



pollastre dijo:


> .......
> 
> Pero aún así quiero recalcar que para mí, publicar una opinión de mercado es un asunto muy serio, y nunca me lo tomo a coña.
> 
> Cierto que yo ahora no estoy dentro, pero me mojo y arriesgo mi owned, y sigo firme en mi postura desde hace media hora: si yo tuviera que operar ahora mismo, iría corto.




Aquí el único "final feliz" que hay, es el copazo que el DON imagino se tomará esta noche, no cree ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

Son ciclos sanos, carajo.


----------



## atman (28 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> No sé si estoy más conmocionado por el corto del S&P que no ha entrado por 0.2 puntos (1674.80) o porque he visto que en la carta del Congreso de los Diputados pone que sirven gin tonics con Larios.
> No se hizo la miel para la boca del castuzo.



No me tire de la lengua, no me tire de la lengua... en fín, en un sentido, algo hemos mejorado.

Antes:

Menú del Congreso de los diputados: Dos platos, postre, bebida y café por… 3’55 euros | Alerta Digital


Si un currela mío se toma una sola cerveza durante el trabajo, le cae la del pulpo. Incluso a la comida, si toca hacerla aquí, se hace estrictamente sin alcohol. Incluso en comidas "de negocios", me dedico en exclusiva al agüita, sobre todo si voy en compañía de mi gente (hay que dar ejemplo, siempre). Puedo hacer la excepción de una solo copa de vino, por quedar "mejor". De lo contrario, ni eso.

Las chiflas, fuera de horario laboral, que con el pan no se juega.

Y estos sinvergüenzas se permiten tener Vodka, Whisky y Ron a precio subvencionado para tomar entre comisión y comisión. 

Aplíquese mi firma.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mujer de mis amores....
> 
> Eche un vistazo a esto, de más o menos las 16:30 :
> 
> ...



Era cuando había salido..... El corte de pelo me saldrá hoy bien caro. 

Bueno, Salud y no abusen de los copazos, mi única virtud es que las perdidas no me impresionan.


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Largos en ProShares VIX Short Term en 9,96. Tiene sentido viendo el estocástico del SP y el de la volatilidad en este ETF.

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 20:17 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Qué me dise!. ¿ha saltao ustec del tren?
> No es coña lo que me dice?





Disculpe la confusión, pensé que se refería a la empresucha de gestión de maquinaria para obra y construcción.


----------



## paulistano (28 May 2013)

Poco dura la alegría en la casa del alcista....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Poco dura la alegría en la casa del alcista....



poco dura ? :: si llevan por lo menos desde mediados del año pasado ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Escuchen el temazo, malditohs... olvídense de la bolsa y de los molinillos por un momento... el temazo... el TEMAZO cohoone ya ::
> 
> Oídos antes que cerebro, coño :XX:
> 
> Joder qué tropa, que diría el Conde Romanones ::



Discaricato in mp3 



Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues muy mal me parece hoyja!!!



pollastre dijo:


> Pero mujer de mis amores....
> 
> Eche un vistazo a esto, de más o menos las 16:30 :
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2013)

Pues voy a romper una lanza en favor de los foreros. Que el Ibex va a guanear, lo tenemos todos claro (cosa que me deberia hacer aplicar el sentimiento contrario, pero bueno...) y sin embargo, la mayoria de los foreros asiduos van a salir más que airosos de la embastida. Y esto es porque hemos acertado bastante. Por lo que he leido, los que invierten en indices han clavado bastante las entradas. Y la gente que ha invertido en acciones ha entrado en sacyr, caf, gam, bankinter, dia, fcc o empresas extranjeras que han ido bien... y han doblado al menos las subidas del Ibex. Lo que quiero decir es que aunque el Ibex ha subido relativamente poco, es principalmente porque las grandes (inditex, san, tef) han sido de lo peorcito. Pero en esta timida subida global en el caso hispano, se ha podido hacer muchisimo dinero seleccionando bien los valores. Un poco de atención y un buen SL, dinámico quizá, va a hacer que haya la vela que haya, las gacelas estemos a salvo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Ya han visto, se pone guanoso un poco el SP y el carbón no baja. Están muy descorrelados. Hay que esperar porque en poco va a haber un buen momento de inverisón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

Largo 1657(c), SL en el mínimo diario ::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Pongan a NVX en el radar list.


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 May 2013)

HVETD? Han Visto El TecDax? vaya chicharrada que se han pegado hoy, si ejqueyalodeciayo despues de los repartos de div. del viernes, estaba seguro que harian alguna historia de estas. Bueno, ha habido suerte y lo han superchicharreado al final, con lo que he podido cerrar las posiciones que tenia insitu, solo dejando un chicharrillo que me queda por ahi. (El amigo de las Kontron hizo al final 2 recorridos 4,000-4,140 y 4,000-4,192).

PFEIFFER VACUUM (-17%). Iba a repartir mucho div. y la deje fuera. pabernos matao!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 1657(c), SL en el mínimo diario ::



Cerramos con 150USD.... mañana más ::


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Los 6,40 USD que dijimos para Trina se han cumplido al milímetro. Muy buena opción. Ahora la posición está en verde y con stop loss asegurando el trade.

Muy sencillo.


----------



## inversobres (28 May 2013)

Vaya barrida que se estan metiendo los yankis, acojonante. Aun cerraran en maximos los muy cabrones.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya barrida que se estan metiendo los yankis, acojonante. Aun cerraran en maximos los muy cabrones.



Por mi, sin impedimento. :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

Tengo pendiente mirarme este fondo, creo que alguien ya lo publicó hace unos meses:

Pictet-Water-P EUR


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

Los ojos os dicen lo mismo que a mi???

[*KPN*] kapene 







Claca, deja el God of War y dime que te parece


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Más o menos "ven", más que dicen, lo mismo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claca, deja el God of War y dime que te parece



Claca no puede salir a jugar, tiene que estudiar que está de exámenes.

Fdo. Su mamá


----------



## sr.anus (28 May 2013)

Revuelto de morcilla + pimientos rellenos + 2 botellas de sidra natural

bocatto di cardinale


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Más o menos "ven", más que dicen, lo mismo.



Hoyja, que los ojos dicen muchas cosas! Los de esta estan diciendo "ay que fresquita esta la pared!!!"


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2013)

¿Ya se han acabado las subidas? ¿Y esos 9000 ande están?


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Joder qué facil es esto de los CDFs (cuando es una demo)



Me hice una demo hace unas semanas, y hoy empecé con pruebas, seguiré asi unos meses, hasta que coja un poco de confianza...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

empiezan a hincar la rodilla y pronto tambien enterraran el pico :no:

ese gap traera la perdicion de los alcistas :no:

nunca una trampa fue tan clara y nunca una figura tejnica volvera a ser tan clara :bla:

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 22:09 ----------

habeis desafiado a la jran bajista muchas veces , ahora pagareis vuestra osadia y vuestra falta de conocimiento :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Joder qué facil es esto de los CDFs (cuando es una demo)
> 
> 
> 
> Me hice una demo hace unas semanas, y hoy empecé con pruebas, seguiré asi unos meses, hasta que coja un poco de confianza...



las demos las carga el diablo.....


----------



## jayco (28 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> las demos las carga el diablo.....



Y que lo digas, la pasta que he ganado yo....




en carteras simuladas. ::


----------



## kalemania (28 May 2013)

Aun nos queda un pullback a los 1700?....Será en Agosto y tal...



Spoiler






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyja, que los ojos dicen muchas cosas! Los de esta estan diciendo "ay que fresquita esta la pared!!!"







_Ojos antes que cerebelo_, ¡si! que fresquito...


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> las demos las carga el diablo.....



Lo sé, lo sé....es la única forma de aprender si perder pasta...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2013)

pronto se escribira una pagina mas de la historia de la humanidad , preparaos gacelillas :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (28 May 2013)

No sé si os acordais de las Fannie Mae que vendí después de años y sacándole un dinero, unas a 1,42 y otras el viernes pasado a 2,11.
Pues en 2 sesiones mas se ha puesto la muy puta en 4,08.:´´´(

Solo de pensar la pasta que me podía haber sacado... 5000 acciones que llevaba.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No sé si os acordais de las Fannie Mae que vendí después de años y sacándole un dinero, unas a 1,42 y otras el viernes pasado a 2,11.
> Pues en 2 sesiones mas se ha puesto la muy puta en 4,08.:´´´(
> 
> Solo de pensar la pasta que me podía haber sacado... 5000 acciones que llevaba.



Te vigilaban ::

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 22:24 ----------

Mr. GT, puede pasarme el teléfono de su amiga? Me gustaría preguntarle dónde se hace la manicura


----------



## nombre (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Joder qué facil es esto de los CDFs (cuando es una demo)
> 
> 
> 
> Me hice una demo hace unas semanas, y hoy empecé con pruebas, seguiré asi unos meses, hasta que coja un poco de confianza...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> las demos las carga el diablo.....





jayco dijo:


> Y que lo digas, la pasta que he ganado yo....
> 
> en carteras simuladas. ::





Pasese por mi firma :: :XX:


----------



## buitrelandia (28 May 2013)

¿Por qué se suele ganar más pasta en cuentas Demo que con dinero real?
¿Gestión del miedo-euforia?

Yo ando leyendo vuestros comentarios y con una cuenta demo desde hace 6 meses (+25% desde su apertura).
Me planteo comenzar con dinero real (poco) en unos meses, mientras tanto a seguir leyendoos y aprendiendo. Sin duda el mejor hilo de burbuja, el resto se ha convertido en un asco.

Un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

Ojos de Janus.... WLT?

Mañana gráf


----------



## juanfer (28 May 2013)

buitrelandia dijo:


> ¿Por qué se suele ganar más pasta en cuentas Demo que con dinero real?
> ¿Gestión del miedo-euforia?
> 
> Yo ando leyendo vuestros comentarios y con una cuenta demo desde hace 6 meses (+25% desde su apertura).
> ...



En las cuentas demo los leoncios al no ver los sl no alteran el mercado para hacerlo saltar.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

buitrelandia dijo:


> ¿Por qué se suele ganar más pasta en cuentas Demo que con dinero real?



En realidad no es que se gane más dinero en paper que en real. Eso sería tanto como decir que en papertrading te compras el Aventador, y en real te compras el R8.

La verdad de la situación es que en paper te compras el Aventador, y en real te arruinas. 

Esto es así por varias razones; sería un debate muy largo para exponerlo aquí, pero básicamente le dejo las dos razones que yo considero más importantes:

1) El Mercado no es mierda. Es un negocio, y uno muy serio. Como tal debe ser tratado, y no como un hobby. 

Se intenta que la población lo perciba como un hobby (estilo BetWin, póker online, etc. etc), dado que los directivos de las empresas de brokerage tienen la mala costumbre de comer tres veces al día y tal, y a ellos no les va mal viviendo de las comisiones de los trades gacelos.

Obviamente gastan su dinero en publicidad para hacerte ver que "cualquiera puede hacerse rico aquí". Es una versión cutre del modelo de sueño americano, pero definitivamente funciona y cala entre las masas. 

Lo cierto y verdad es que la bolsa es el negocio con mayor exigencia técnica y mental que he conocido en todos mis años en la empresa privada (y no llevo pocos, y no me he dedicado a pocas cosas precisamente). 

La imagen del padre de familia triunfador que llega a casa despues de su trabajo, besa a su mujer, acaricia a su perro, se sienta delante de su ProRealTime y echa 15 minutillos para ganar 2000€, sencillamente pertenece al terreno de la ciencia-ficción. Es falso, eso no existe.

2) El Mercado es, básicamente y muy toscamente, un constante equilibrio r:r (risk-reward). Si Ud. elimina la sección "risk" (lo cual hace inconscientemente al operar en paper) Ud. no está operando, sencillamente. Estará jugando al Hundir la Flota, o estará echando el rato como si matase aliens en el Crysis, pero no está operando.

Cuando Ud. restaura el equilibrio, reintroduce la parte "risk", y pone su dinero donde está su boca, entonces comienza el verdadero Mercado.

Y entonces, oh, créame... entonces comienza la fiesta ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

buitrelandia dijo:


> ¿Por qué se suele ganar más pasta en cuentas Demo que con dinero real?
> ¿Gestión del miedo-euforia?
> 
> Yo ando leyendo vuestros comentarios y con una cuenta demo desde hace 6 meses (+25% desde su apertura).
> ...





En las demos 2,3 o 4 operaciones malas no te condicionan para la siguiente de ninguna forma. TE tiras a saco en la siguiente incluso apalancándote más para recuperar lo "perdido". Ahora en el mundo de la platita real.... en el mejor de los casos te minan la confianza en el peor fuera del partido. Luego está, como dice la gestión emocional, el no pensar que el mercado tiene que girar ya, etc etc.

Es comparable a conducir de el mundo real y en videojuegos...

Suerte compañero!

edito: Ya tuvo que venir el lissssssto a dejar mi post como un truño :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (28 May 2013)

Guybrush, ¿has conseguido GoTS03E09?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Ojos de Janus*.... WLT?
> 
> Mañana gráf



¿es una carta de Magic? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, ¿has conseguido GoTS03E09?



o hay capitulo esta semana.... el domingo es *capitulo doble *fin de temporadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrlllllllllllll!!!!!!



Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es una carta de Magic? ::




Si, otro cubo de mierda de esos 



Spoiler












No está terminado... lo acabo mañaaaaaaana :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad no es que se gane más dinero en paper que en real. Eso sería tanto como decir que en papertrading te compras el Aventador, y en real te compras el R8.
> 
> La verdad de la situación es que en paper te compras el Aventador, y en real te arruinas.
> 
> ...



Ya te digo

Este hilo es una joya...y parece que real

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/417321-me-npnpp.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

Por si se aburren:

Banca y depósitos en equilibrio inestable - Roberto Centeno

Advertencia: El consumo de Centeneitor puede pertubar la conciliación del sueño.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te digo
> 
> Este hilo es una joya...y parece que real
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/417321-me-npnpp.html



Sobrecogedor


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te digo
> 
> Este hilo es una joya...y parece que real
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/417321-me-npnpp.html




Para joya, este post sacado de ése mismo hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/417321-me-npnpp-17.html#post9019147


Le leo, me cago, me meo, y hago barro con el "deo".... salir a hacer deporte "all-weather" a las 7 de la mañana, dice el andova... llueva o nieve... después de varios años en el Mercado, si tengo yo que estar a las 7 de la mañana mojándome por Triana antes de sentarme a la apertura de Europa a las 8, a estas alturas ya me habría dedicado a la cría y cultivo del calamar croata en cautiverio....


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Sobrecogedor



Martingala, piramidación, encoñamiento,... y algo de poker star.

Lo tiene todo.


----------



## Tom Joad (28 May 2013)

:Aplauso: De los mejores comentarios que he leido en mucho tiempo. Clavado.



pollastre dijo:


> En realidad no es que se gane más dinero en paper que en real. Eso sería tanto como decir que en papertrading te compras el Aventador, y en real te compras el R8.
> 
> La verdad de la situación es que en paper te compras el Aventador, y en real te arruinas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (28 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ojos de Janus.... WLT?
> 
> Mañana gráf





Estoy sin portatil y si con movil. Pon chart de Walter y vemos.


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2013)

Mr.P

lo del deporte en AYUNAS, que opinión le merece? ... además de a las 7 a.m 

Además de los "sol y sombra" + vinos + gins + ... ¿alguna recomendación dietética de tradel Pro?

este tema puede dar pá mucho 

· Del Pirata he adquirido el buen hábito de salir a correr entre 4-5 min al día, ritmo moderado :no: no es cuestión de desfondarse y quedarse sin energía si ese día se tladea los usa

· De Don Pepito, me quedo con salir a ver a las Milf´s (si se tiene cole de calidà cerca) y despejar así el espíritu, a la vez que se agudiza la visión 


pasen y compartan sus tips :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para joya, este post sacado de ése mismo hilo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/417321-me-npnpp-17.html#post9019147
> 
> ...



Joder!!! Nieve? ¿No ha leído que es africano? Allí no llueve y es primavera todo el año.
A usted le ha dolido la foto de la mesa que SÍ puede soportar el peso de los monitores sin llamar al cristalero cada semana :no:

---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 23:55 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> Mr.P
> 
> lo del deporte en AYUNAS, que opinión le merece? ... además de a las 7 a.m



En ayunas no tengo fuerzas ni pa meá de pie! Fíjese hustec!


----------



## sr.anus (29 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mr.P
> 
> lo del deporte en AYUNAS, que opinión le merece? ... además de a las 7 a.m
> 
> ...



Yo soy seguidor del IF, ayunos intermitentes, mas info en google
Deporte gimnasio y escalada, y aficionado a ganar lo suficiente para una bolsa de pipas en el xurribex


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mr.P
> 
> lo del deporte en AYUNAS, que opinión le merece? ... además de a las 7 a.m
> 
> ...





Chorizo Joselito pa l'ansiedad


----------



## tarrito (29 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo soy seguidor del IF, ayunos intermitentes, mas info en google
> Deporte gimnasio y escalada, y aficionado a ganar lo suficiente para una bolsa de pipas en el xurribex



pues yo soy seguidor de "bolsaIF" un blog que para lo que cuesta la subscripción mensual, está bien ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy sin portatil y si con movil. Pon chart de Walter y vemos.



de viaje???
por iphone???


----------



## Claca (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los ojos os dicen lo mismo que a mi???
> 
> [*KPN*] kapene
> 
> ...



La verdad, veo un stop claro y la posibilidad de ir a buscar el techo del lateral, simplemente. Por encima de eso, me preocupa la manía de hacer gaps de este valor, que impide acotar el riesgo correctamente.


----------



## buitrelandia (29 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad no es que se gane más dinero en paper que en real. Eso sería tanto como decir que en papertrading te compras el Aventador, y en real te compras el R8.
> 
> La verdad de la situación es que en paper te compras el Aventador, y en real te arruinas.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta de todos, en especial ésta de Mr. Pollastre.
No sé cómo dar las gracias a los post, me imagino que al haberme dado de alta hace poco, no tengo esa opción habilitada.

El riesgo, ímplicito en la pérdida de dinero por operaciones fallidas, se me ocurre que podría gestinarse con una actitud digamos "despreocupada" en cuanto al valor del dinero. Pero sin llegar tampoco a una actitud temeraria. 
La importancia del dinero es relativa. Importante, pero sin duda hay más cosas, ya sabéis boobs y esas cosas que abundan por aquí.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No sé si os acordais de las Fannie Mae que vendí después de años y sacándole un dinero, unas a 1,42 y otras el viernes pasado a 2,11.
> Pues en 2 sesiones mas se ha puesto la muy puta en 4,08.:´´´(
> 
> Solo de pensar la pasta que me podía haber sacado... 5000 acciones que llevaba.



Vaya tela... no sé qué decirte. Al menos, no saliste perdiendo dinero, que de esas hemos tenido todos (igual no con semejante subida) pero además algunos perdiendo platita. Yo he tenido inditex en 5x y me he salido perdiendole un buen dinero. Mirela ahora...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mr.P
> 
> lo del deporte en AYUNAS, que opinión le merece? ... además de a las 7 a.m



Yo lo hago, 4 días por semana, dos natación y dos a correr.

Me levanto a las 6:45 y de 7 a 8 deporte en ayunas. Luego un desayuno pantagruélico y al curro.

Cuando no tienes horario fijo de vuelta es la única manera de ser disciplinado.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

buitrelandia dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta de todos, en especial ésta de Mr. Pollastre.
> No sé cómo dar las gracias a los post, me imagino que al haberme dado de alta hace poco, no tengo esa opción habilitada.
> 
> El riesgo, ímplicito en la pérdida de dinero por operaciones fallidas, se me ocurre que podría gestinarse con una actitud digamos "despreocupada" en cuanto al valor del dinero. Pero sin llegar tampoco a una actitud temeraria.
> La importancia del dinero es relativa. Importante, pero sin duda hay más cosas, ya sabéis boobs y esas cosas que abundan por aquí.



Yo a uno que empieza le recomendaría la lectura del Leones contra Gacelas.
Sobre todo las primeras 80 páginas no tienen desperdicio. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (29 May 2013)

Sí que está interesante el hilo por las noches últimamente. Uno se queda con ganas de haber comentado unos cuantos posts, así que allá va: el revuelto de morcilla always con alegrías riojanas, please. Del tema de Fannie nada mejor que la actitud de MM unos post más atrás (olvidado a los 5 minutos de vender), una de las mejores lecciones regaladas en el foro. Sobre la gestión del miedo-euforia, constatar que el problema no es sólo tener una serie de operaciones malas sino encadenar una larga serie de operaciones positivas: se te puede desarrollar una aviofobia que te deje en tierra más de lo recomendable. ¿Deporte en ayunas? Y que va a ser lo siguiente... ¿Follar sin estar borracho? Los calamares croatas, reconocibles por ser los únicos del Mediterráneo con bigote, se extinguieron cuando las hembras de calamar portugués (identificables por ser las únicas con pelo debajo de las aletas) cruzaron el estrecho para aparearse con ellos. 

Por último, si ven al Jato despierto después de las 22:00, por favor, denle una tila que si no al día siguiente está peor que la niña del exorcista. 

Buenos días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para joya, este post sacado de ése mismo hilo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/417321-me-npnpp-17.html#post9019147
> 
> ...



Gordito, cuida el colesterol.

Primer aviso.



Janus dijo:


> Estoy sin portatil y si con movil. Pon chart de Walter y vemos.



Lo puse en spoiler. Luego lo subo de nuevo.



Monlovi dijo:


> Mr.P
> 
> lo del deporte en AYUNAS, que opinión le merece? ... además de a las 7 a.m
> 
> ...



Mamón! Lo que ocurre es que soy como flash, que en 4-5 mins corro media maratón!!

Yo salgo en ayunas sobre las 7am (los días que no entro a las 8am como hoy) entre semana unos 3~4km solo para coger algo de energía (no da tiempo para más). Luego los viernes y sabado ya memeto un poco más de caña 3.5~4.5 km :XX:


Ajetreo dijo:


> Chorizo Joselito pa l'ansiedad





Claca dijo:


> La verdad, veo un stop claro y la posibilidad de ir a buscar el techo del lateral, simplemente. Por encima de eso, me preocupa la manía de hacer gaps de este valor, que impide acotar el riesgo correctamente.



Thanks Claca.¿El stop claro es el de la base del lateral? Es que si es ese, la R:R estaria 2:1.... Me gusta por el incremento de volumen... ienso:


----------



## Felix (29 May 2013)

Buenos dias a todos


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...
> Yo salgo en ayunas sobre las 7am (los días que no entro a las 8am como hoy) entre semana unos 3~4km ...:



Pues vistos tus tiempos deberias plantearte el profesionalismo y dejar de correr solo delante de la pestañi


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

*Guanos días
*

Atentos al gráfico de evolución SP vs volumen de compras a crédito.

2013 empieza a oler peligrosamente al 'pre-crash' 2007 - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com

2013 empieza a oler peligrosamente al 'pre-crash' 2007
Publicaba ayer una interesante pieza el Financial Times sobre el resurgir en el mundo anglosajón de los préstamos bautizados como covenant-lite. Este documento de Loomis, Sayles & Co. explica estupendamente lo que son: en esencia, financiación concedida a empresas sin que exista una protección contractual del prestamista en caso de deterioro de los ratios financieros del prestatario. Se conceden en momentos de enorme competencia financiera (donde solicitar garantías adicionales te descarta de la puja por prestar) o de búsqueda desesperada de rentabilidad (ya que, normalmente, esos menores avales van acompañados de mayor rendimiento para el financiador). Los destinatarios suelen ser compañías altamente endeudadas, en muchos casos en manos de firmas de capital riesgo.

Pues bien, no escribía de esta modalidad de crédito desde 2007, en concreto desde justo antes del estallido de la burbuja. Entonces se hablaba de que la economía había entrado en un periodo de gracia denominado goldilocks caracterizado por tasas altas de crecimiento y ausencia de inflación. Seis años más tarde, la situación es mucho más complicada: el mundo desarrollado sufre por conseguir aumentos positivos del PIB; la magia de algunos emergentes, caso de Brasil o India, comienza a desvanecerse; y la amenaza en muchos estados es no de estanflación, como se temió en su día, sino de deflación, un fenómeno que aumenta el valor real de lo debido. Más madera. La deuda privada ha sido sustituida por la pública y, si esta mantiene el interés comprador es, precisamente, por las restricciones de oferta derivadas de su acumulación en manos de los bancos centrales, en el caso de los bonos más seguros, y, para el resto, desde los periféricos europeos a las emisiones de Ruanda, por la búsqueda de rentabilidad de unos inversores desesperados. No en vano la liquidez total del sistema es un 33% superior a la de entonces.

Si nos atenemos a los datos del rotativo británico, los cov-lite son uno de los activos-destino de ese dinero. Más del 50% de los préstamos concedidos a lo largo de 2013 pertenecen a esta categoría (FT, "Cov-lite loans soar in dash for yield", 27-05-2013). Van, de momento, 129.000 millones de dólares frente a los 22.000 del periodo comparable de 2012 y los 96.000 que se otorgaron en el conjunto de 2007. Algo que, pese a la incertidumbre macro, se podría justificar desde una doble perspectiva: los nuevos proveedores no bancarios de fondos buscan mayor flexibilidad a la hora de buscar soluciones si las cosas vienen mal dadas, mientras que la abundancia de liquidez barata alejaría a corto plazo la perspectiva de una debacle financiera, primero, y operativa, después. Sin embargo, no es el caso. La FED ya ha advertido de un potencial recorte de sus estímulos monetarios, algo que debería traducirse en mayores tipos de interés oficial (de hecho el q0 años USA ha pasado del 1'63% al 2'17% en apenas 25 días). Algo muy peligroso en balances que se mueven en el filo de la navaja del apalancamiento. Riesgo.

Pero no es el único ejemplo. La preocupación debería ser mayor en la medida en que ese exceso de dinero a coste razonable se traduce en gráficos como este, gentileza de Doug Short y que traigo de la mano de Business Insider (BI, "Investors are borrowing like crazy to leverage-up their stock market bets", 25-05-2013).


Compara desde 1995 el crecimiento en porcentaje del volumen de compra de acciones a crédito en la principal bolsa de Estados Unidos, el NYSE, frente al comportamiento de su índice más representativo, el S&P 500. Los datos han sido deflactados por el IPC para eliminar el impacto de la inflación. Pues bien, el parecido entre lo que está sucediendo ahora y lo acaecido en el pre-crash es más que evidente. Y, como señala el autor, de la primera referencia tenemos sólo datos a cierre de abril. "Ahora probablemente se encuentre a niveles pico", concluye. Tome nota quien corresponda. Por cierto, el texto original advierte de las consecuencias del día después… Les recomiendo su lectura.

*Resulta curioso cómo el legado como ‘salvador de los mercados’ de Alan Greenspan ha sido superado por izquierda y derecha por Ben Bernanke y sus colegas internacionales (muy revelador este post del The Telegraph sobre el particular, "Schizophrenic investors expect slump: bet on boom", 21-05-2013). Es tal la confianza en la acción del banquero central que el sentimiento de los inversores en renta variable se mantiene cercano a los máximos históricos, con las bolsas tocando techo y pese a que la subida se basa no en una mejora de los beneficios empresariales (que sólo crecen a nivel unitario por las recompras de acciones, 250.000 millones de dólares en lo que va de 2013, un 20% por encima del año pasado), sino en la pura expansión de los múltiplos y en su comparativa en términos de rentabilidad con un bono mantenido artificialmente en retornos irrisorios. Así lo explica meridianamente Goldman Sachs en la más reciente revisión al alza de su objetivo para final de año del S&P500 (Macrobusiness, "Goldman backs S&P rocket", 22-05-2013).
*
Dos gráficos reveladores sobre el particular. 

1.El Risk Appetite Index de Andrew Garthwaite, estratega de Credit Suisse, *revela una propensión actual al riesgo extrema, esto es: pura complacencia. Si la economía recupera, bueno. Y, si no, ya vendrá el tío Ben con el helicóptero. Uf.*


2.Y ahora el segundo, sobre *la evolución de los beneficios empresariales sin buybacks desde marzo de 2009 en el S&P500. En los dos últimos años, quitando el efecto de esas adquisiciones para autocartera y amortización posterior, cero pelotero de incremento. Uf, uf.
*

Es verdad que, al menos en Estados Unidos, hay algunos signos esperanzadores de recuperación, como prueban los máximos plurianuales conocidos ayer tanto en la confianza del consumidor como en el precio de la vivienda. Pero n*o hay que olvidar que se trata de una economía ahogada por el peso de sus finanzas públicas*. Mientras tanto, tal y como hemos señalado al principio, el resto del mundo no presenta una perspectiva económica especialmente optimista. Hay evidentes distorsiones que así lo prueban reveladas, paradójicamente, por los mismos agentes financieros. Sus expectativas de inflación son cada vez menores, el colapso del cobre pone en brete la mejora en la actividad productiva al igual que el hecho de que el agujero de valoración de las defensivas sobre las cíclicas en la primera potencia del mundo se encuentre en máximos de los últimos 18… ¡años! Si esta es la apuesta por el crecimiento, que venga Dios y lo vea.

Existe, por último, un problema singular en caso de que la bonanza aparente actual se tuerza. Y es que el final de las ofertas públicas y la amortización de títulos por sus empresas, en el caso de las acciones, y la acumulación de posiciones en manos de bancos centrales e inversores a medio plazo como fondos de pensiones o soberanos, por lo que a los títulos de renta fija corporativa (y hasta pública) se refiere, ha provocado que la profundidad de ambos mercados (la posibilidad de vender de forma rápida una posición) se haya reducido drásticamente. *El volumen de negociación en bolsa en Europa está, de hecho, en mínimos de 12 años*. Si se cumplen los peores augurios históricos y se produce una espantada, *la sangre no va a llegar al río, va a ser EL río.*

Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> · De Don Pepito, me quedo con salir a ver a las Milf´s (si se tiene cole de calidà cerca) y despejar así el espíritu, a la vez que se agudiza la visión
> 
> 
> pasen y compartan sus tips :X




Grande DP ::


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 May 2013)

Desde 2002 la relación economia bolsa está rota, excelente gráfico.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas , disfruten de su trampa 

no olvideis que el objetivo esta en los 5300 :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

Txupinazo de las 9 inside, en dos minutos 30 pipos ibex...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Modo guano usano activado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 May 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. Vendí el ETF INV (muy contento) y compre unas grifoles (mucho miedo)....
> 
> Muy ajustadillo todo.



Vendo las grifoles. Pena de no venderlas ayer. Aún así, unas pequeñas plusvis...

Saludos.


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Que lateral más cansino... Buenos días por cierto. 

Acojonante el post del forero que perdió 75.000 leuros en cuatro días....glup!!!


----------



## sr.anus (29 May 2013)

Dejo una orden tirada por si suena la flauta en ena 700 a 19,35 y me voy a correr, esta muy alejada pero esto tiene pinta que le van a meter un meneito


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

aburridos del lateral gacelillas , pronto lo añorareis :rolleye:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aburridos del lateral gacelillas , pronto lo añorareis :rolleye:



El lateral que precede a la tormenta bajista. :XX:


----------



## peseteuro (29 May 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Dejo una orden tirada por si suena la flauta en ena 700 a 19,35 y *me voy a correr*, esta muy alejada pero esto tiene pinta que le van a meter un meneito


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que lateral más cansino... Buenos días por cierto.
> 
> Acojonante el post del forero que perdió 75.000 leuros en cuatro días....glup!!!




Mientras no se empecine en recuperarlos, habrá salido relativamente ileso. ¿Cuánta gente ha perdido eso en pisos devaluados, preferentes, fondos de mierda, negocios ruinosos...? De esa saldrá. Como se empecine en recuperarlos, es donde va a cavar su tumba.

Una de las cosas de las que más orgulloso estoy es de mi etapa post TRE. Por unos asuntos familiares, tenía unos 280.000 euros para casa, coche e inversión. Decidí como muchísimo 30.000 en el coche, y 200.000 en la vivienda incluido compra de garaje, impuestos y reforma. Así pues, me quedarían unos 60.000 para invertir. Compré unos 45.000 euros de TRE, y como bien sabe el foro, en apenas 6 meses tenía 27.000. 

No habiendo comprado aún la casa (hacía ofertas muy a la baja pero me las rechazaban todas) tuve muchísimas veces la tentación de meter los 200.000 más los 27.000 en algún valor. Al fin y al cabo, pensaba, con sacarle apenas un 10%, recuperaría lo que perdí. Y más de una vez estuve a sólo un paso de introducir la coordenada que hubiese ejecutado la compra. Lo malo no era meter ese dinero, sino saber que iba a ir prácticamente sin SL. Hasta no recuperar lo perdido, probablemente no pensaba detenerme.

Pero conseguí hacerme fuerte. Ahorré un poquito y volví al mercado con unos 45.000 euros. La primera operación fue eon, y gané 5.000 euros. Pero no me empeciné, vendí en el punto objetivo (quizá Claca aún se acuerde por haberme felicitado enseñándome el gráfico)... Y hasta hoy. Más o menos se puede decir que con estos 5.000 de CAF y 3.000 de GAM ya gano de largo al mercado desde mis inicios, pero jamás he metido un euro más de lo que tenía previsto, ni me he apalancado para acelerar la recuperación.

¿Por qué cuento semejante rollo? Para hacer ver a quién no comprende cómo el forero se enfrascó en semejante espiral ludopata bolsista, que nos puede pasar a cualquiera, que se está más cerca de lo pensamos. Yo pude haber sido él si por cualquier motivo ese día hubiese estado más eufórico, me hubiera sentido más valiente. Tan valiente como quien pilota una moto sin casco, se entiende.

Perder dinero en bolsa no es problemático. El problema es hacerlo con un dinero que no tenías contemplado poder permitirte perder.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 May 2013)

Grandes confesiones que nos ayudan a todos. Estos consejos son impagables Sr. Ghk


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2013)

Buenos dias.


Gracias por su aporte Ghkghk
Después de la tontería de ayer, hoy m voy al gimnasio para hacer penitencia y nada de intentar recuperar lo perdido a toda prisa


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)




----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2013)

Sacyr y Gamesa que siguen a lo suyo, subidas verticales ¿hasta dónde?


----------



## hydra69 (29 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Sacyr y Gamesa que siguen a lo suyo, subidas verticales ¿hasta dónde?



Pues sacyr..acaba de empezar,como quien dice.Yo creo que su primer objetivo es cerrar el hueco..en 3,02.Y por 3,64 creo que anda la bajista de largo plazo.


----------



## caida libre (29 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Sacyr y Gamesa que siguen a lo suyo, subidas verticales ¿hasta dónde?



Otra que lleva una buena subida es Zeltia (parece ser que por rumores de entrada de inversores extranjeros). ¿Le veis recorrido?


----------



## vermer (29 May 2013)

Pese a lo novato que soy (un año más o menos desde que os sigo), parece que el error siempre siempre siempre se reduce a algo que comentáis continuamente: el no uso de stop loss. Error no es perder, sino perder algo no planificado.

Habré hecho unas 15 operaciones este año. 12 positivas y 3 negativas. En las negativas el patrón fue el mismo: No SL y a ver si esto sube.... Esa p. manía a no reconocer los errores (que a su vez vienen de la falta de estudio y planificación). ¡¡Qué buenas son las curas de humildad!!

A veces se postea con cierta alegría: "voy a pelo....como un machote (esto último se piensa pero no se dice)".

Esto no os lo cuento a vosotros. Es un post de autoayuda para que se me meta en mi cabezota.

Deporte a las 7 de la mañana: es lo más saludable que podéis hacer. Si podéis rematar con baño de vapor o sauna -con uso debido-, perfecto. Estás el resto del día más que bien física y mentalmente. En invierno mejor en gimnasio. Intentadlo si podéis.

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias por las lecciones que ofrecéis.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2013)

En Sacyr a mi el hueco me aparece en la zona 2,80 pero me imagino que alguna paradita tendrá que hacer...
Otra que se está poniendo guapa para entrar es FCC.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 11:20 ----------

Dentro de FCC a 8 euros justos. 
A ver si sube a la zona 8,30-8,50 y lo rebasa.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En Sacyr a mi el hueco me aparece en la zona 2,80 pero me imagino que alguna paradita tendrá que hacer...
> Otra que se está poniendo guapa para entrar es FCC.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 11:20 ----------
> ...





Una vez nos hemos perdido el primer tramo de subida, yo me esperaría a que rebasase los 8.30 para entrar. Fue su último punto de caída severa y me temo que allí volverá a haber ventas. 

En todo caso, suerte.


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una vez nos hemos perdido el primer tramo de subida, yo me esperaría a que rebasase los 8.30 para entrar. Fue su último punto de caída severa y me temo que allí volverá a haber ventas.
> 
> En todo caso, suerte.



Espero que rompa esa resistencia, yo entré en 7,81, es de esos valores que todavía pueden tener potencial alcista - bastante castigado, nuevo equipo gestor, oportunidad si reduce deuda, diversificación en varios sectores y países, realización de plusvalías - en un bolsa que no habiendo subido tanto como el S&P 500 si que parece que hay muchos valores que han tocado el cielo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Pese a lo novato que soy (un año más o menos desde que os sigo), parece que el error siempre siempre siempre se reduce a algo que comentáis continuamente: el no uso de stop loss. Error no es perder, sino perder algo no planificado.
> 
> Habré hecho unas 15 operaciones este año. 12 positivas y 3 negativas. En las negativas el patrón fue el mismo: No SL y a ver si esto sube.... Esa p. manía a no reconocer los errores (que a su vez vienen de la falta de estudio y planificación). ¡¡Qué buenas son las curas de humildad!!
> 
> ...



Deporte después de la jornada, ayuda a desconectar de los gráficos y descargar la tensión acumulada física y mentalmente. Unas piscinas y como nuevo.

Lo de la sauna habrá que probarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Rebajas.... Renovemos zapas!!!







+


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

Saucony es para mariquitas que corren por el campo........



Saucony ProGrid Kinvara 3 - Men's - Running - Shoes - Blue/White/Orange

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 11:53 ----------

Esperando que dice la CE sobre nuestro déficit, si nos pone tareas y consecuencias si no se cumple en plazo determinado PEPONAZO que te crió.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Saucony es para mariquitas que corren por el campo........
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 11:53 ----------
> 
> Esperando que dice la CE sobre nuestro déficit, si nos pone tareas y consecuencias si no se cumple en plazo determinado PEPONAZO que te crió.



si sus articulaciones aguantan, adelante. pero no olvide la 3º de newton 8:


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> si sus articulaciones aguantan, adelante. pero no olvide la 3º de newton 8:



Esto si es una zapatilla para correr detrás de gamusinos por el monte.

Eso si, si miden 1.75 y pesan 7 arrobas y van a 5 el km. SAUCONY


ASICS® Gel - FujiTrainer 2 - Men's - Running - Shoes - Red/Neon Yellow/Black


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Saucony es para mariquitas que corren por el campo........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo corro esporádicamente, eso si el calzado es muy importante, para urbano y por sendas yo uso Asics.

GEL-NIMBUS 14 | Calzado | Running | ASICS Spain

Cuando corres de medias maratones el calzado es importante.

Yo alterno el ir a correr con ir a nadar, en invierno en piscina cubierta y en otoño, verano y ahora en primavera en el mar.


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esperando que dice la CE sobre nuestro déficit, si nos pone tareas y consecuencias si no se cumple en plazo determinado PEPONAZO que te crió.



Asi es la bolsa, cuando torturan al ciudadano sube. Y algunos alegrandose por ganar perras...

Mal para muchos...

Nos merecemos lo peor que nos pueda pasar.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Asi es la bolsa, cuando torturan al ciudadano sube. Y algunos alegrandose por ganar perras...
> 
> Mal para muchos...
> 
> Nos merecemos lo peor que nos pueda pasar.



Son hechos ante lo que tenemos poco que hacer, ya que la borregada sigue votando año tras año lo mismo.


Lo único que hacemos es aprovechar el entorno en que nos movemos en nuestro propio interés.

Seguramente estaría más contento y tranquilo invirtiendo en un país con pleno empleo (4-6%) y creciendo al 2,5%, pero de momento va a ser que no.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 12:09 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Yo corro esporádicamente, eso si el calzado es muy importante, para urbano y por sendas *yo uso Asics.*
> 
> GEL-NIMBUS 14 | Calzado | Running | ASICS Spain
> 
> ...



Usted es un tio machote, no como el pirata.... ::


Por cierto, que caras...mire a 99 dólares.

ASICS® Gel - Nimbus 14 - Men's - Running - Shoes - Yellow/White/Blue


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

¿Qué sabemos de los precios de Wiggle? Compré ahí las últimas, pero la verdad es que no indagué en demasiadas webs.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de los precios de Wiggle? Compré ahí las últimas, pero la verdad es que no indagué en demasiadas webs.




Para Wiggle y otras tiendas de Reino Unido entra directamente por Amazon.UK, que por cierto tenían ofertas ahora en Running.

Son mas caras que en Eastbay, pero te ahorras el trámite de aduanas y demás si no tienes quien te las traiga o vas a menudo a USA.

Asics Men's Gel Nimbus 14 M Trainer: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Accessories


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Pedazos de sarasas. He corrido asics, mizu_m_o, y con blabla. Sin lugar a dudas relación calidad precio, las mejores las saucony. Por cierto, las que ha posteado FranR...¿que son para matar culebras o que?

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 12:24 ----------

By the way...FCC

*[FOMENTO CONSTR.]*


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Para Wiggle y otras tiendas de Reino Unido entra directamente por Amazon.UK, que por cierto tenían ofertas ahora en Running.
> 
> Son mas caras que en Eastbay, pero te ahorras el trámite de aduanas y demás si no tienes quien te las traiga o vas a menudo a USA.
> 
> Asics Men's Gel Nimbus 14 M Trainer: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Accessories




Una cosa que me llama la atención es que las asics y las mizuno son mucho más baratas en UK que en españa. Yo no suelo mirar fuera UE porque en US, al valer mas de 45$ te pueden crujir en las aduanas.

Es que para comprarte unas zapatillas casi te pagas el viaje de avion a UK con la diferencia.


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pedazos de sarasas. He corrido asics, mizu_m_o, y con blabla. Sin lugar a dudas relación calidad precio, las mejores las saucony. Por cierto, las que ha posteado FranR...¿que son para matar culebras o que?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 12:24 ----------
> 
> ...




¿Cómo hago para thankearle el gráfico sin agradecer su comentario sobre las Saucony? Menos la parte de sarasas...


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He corrido asics, mizu_m_o, y con blabla.











Está Ud. hecho un Zátopek ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama la atención es que las asics y las mizuno son mucho más baratas en UK que en españa. Yo no suelo mirar fuera UE porque en US, al valer mas de 45$ te pueden crujir en las aduanas.
> 
> *Es que para comprarte unas zapatillas casi te pagas el viaje de avion a UK con la diferencia*.



UK compra >40€ gastos de envio gratis... compra hoy llegan de miércoles a viernes semana que viene :Baile:

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 12:28 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo hago para thankearle el gráfico sin agradecer su comentario sobre las Saucony? Menos la parte de sarasas...



Que trabajosos sois los que teneís tendencia al sobrepeso..... :ouch: :XX:


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Una cosa que me llama la atención es que las asics y las mizuno son mucho más baratas en UK que en españa. Yo no suelo mirar fuera UE porque en US, al valer mas de 45$ te pueden crujir en las aduanas.
> 
> Es que para comprarte unas zapatillas casi te pagas el viaje de avion a UK con la diferencia.



Solo las zapas?

Levi's 501 Original Fit Jean - Men's - Skate - Clothing - Tidal Blue


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pedazos de sarasas. He corrido asics, mizu_m_o, y con blabla. Sin lugar a dudas relación calidad precio, las mejores las saucony. Por cierto, las que ha posteado FranR...¿que son para matar culebras o que?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 12:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Las saucony aun no las he probado, en breve me voy a comprar una nuevas asi que probaremos la marca a ver que tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Está Ud. hecho un Zátopek ::::



Se equivoca, yo antes era deportista. Ahora me arrastro por la pista....:cook:

Comentando el otro día con un amigo el partido de baloncesto y luego el de Futbol7 que nos echamos.... :ouch: :ouch:

La impresión que me dió desde dentro era lastimosa... imagínese el que me viera jugando.... :XX::XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 May 2013)

menos zapatos, y mas ponerse en forma. Aqui estoy en mi running mañanero antes de de sentarme delante de las pantallas. inocho:

[YOUTUBE]zh_dvyJXJwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

El esquisto supone un desafo para la OPEP y las energas renovables - Expansion.com

Está habiendo una campaña de desinformación con el tema del petróleo de esquistos bituminosos. Lo quieren vender como la panacea energética y la realidad es que son pozos caros de operar y de bajo rendimiento. ienso:
Puede ser una burbuja muy grande este tema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El esquisto supone un desafo para la OPEP y las energas renovables - Expansion.com
> 
> Está habiendo una campaña de desinformación con el tema del petróleo de esquistos bituminosos. Lo quieren vender como la panacea energética y la realidad es que son pozos caros de operar y de bajo rendimiento. ienso:
> Puede ser una burbuja muy grande este tema.



Eso es una mierda y todos los sabemos. Buenos todos menos Bourne de Bateria .... :X


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué sabemos de los precios de Wiggle? Compré ahí las últimas, pero la verdad es que no indagué en demasiadas webs.



Muy recomendable. Me acabo de comprar una bici
Wiggle | Boardman Team Carbon | Road Bikes

El viernes llega a Madrid, la recogió la semana siguiente y me la traigo.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 11:41 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Esto si es una zapatilla para correr detrás de gamusinos por el monte.
> 
> Eso si, si miden 1.75 y pesan 7 arrobas y van a 5 el km. SAUCONY
> 
> ...



Yo tengo las nimbus gel 13 y encantado.


----------



## aksarben (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> By the way...FCC
> 
> *[FOMENTO CONSTR.]*


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

Sois todos unos aficionados y el pirata un globero :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Parece que se quieren despiojar un poco más....


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

flanderERRE lo unico que ustec tiene de atleta es el pie :no:


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE lo unico que ustec tiene de atleta es el pie :no:



Pero diga que el ibex va a bajar coño, necesitamos de su energía inversa


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero diga que el ibex va a bajar coño, necesitamos de su energía inversa



el ibex va a bajar , la trampa del eurostoxx50 es ya una realidad :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2013)

Me salgo de Sacyr en 2,265. Nos aseguramos el beneficio (venía de 1,86) ya que con la sobreventa que lleva y el gas que puede estar acabándose parece que quiere tomarse un respiro.


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 May 2013)

Hola k asei kon esa chankla tan chula.
A ve komo se toma se dax los 8325

Mañana fietta en Dax. korpus kristi. Con noticias majas en USA.

Vamos padentro. Pepon quiere sali, va a rompe la puelta.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , puedo oler la trampa a la legua :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , puedo oler la trampa a la legua :no:



jo jo jo, sapikao, dame un thanks killo.
PD. por dios a mi edad y escribiendo asi.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> jo jo jo, sapikao, dame un thanks killo.
> PD. por dios a mi edad y escribiendo asi.



mañana te lo doy y recuerda no dejes para hoy lo que puedes hacer mañana gacelilla 

queria decir que hagas hoy lo que puedes dejar para mañana , vamos que de thanks na de na :no:


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el maestro de sabiduria , puedo oler la trampa a la legua :no:




Lo que Dylan olió fue el nacimiento de una nueva y tenebrosa criatura... El Gazellecat.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

es hora de que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista se lleve por delante al ejercito de ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

parece que ahora si ha llegado la hora,vaya tela, 

¿hora de ir deshaciendo sacyres y gamesas?


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Saucony es para mariquitas que corren por el campo........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a qué hora salen hablando?


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 May 2013)

2 años mas para conseguir cumplir El deficit, pero a Cambio..... pensiones y Mas impuestos...
Previsiones de paro peor, 28% para el 2014.
El Soria este es un capullo.....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mientras no se empecine en recuperarlos, habrá salido relativamente ileso. ¿Cuánta gente ha perdido eso en pisos devaluados, preferentes, fondos de mierda, negocios ruinosos...? De esa saldrá. Como se empecine en recuperarlos, es donde va a cavar su tumba.
> 
> Una de las cosas de las que más orgulloso estoy es de mi etapa post TRE. Por unos asuntos familiares, tenía unos 280.000 euros para casa, coche e inversión. Decidí como muchísimo 30.000 en el coche, y 200.000 en la vivienda incluido compra de garaje, impuestos y reforma. Así pues, me quedarían unos 60.000 para invertir. Compré unos 45.000 euros de TRE, y como bien sabe el foro, en apenas 6 meses tenía 27.000.
> 
> ...




Buena historia. Creo que todo el que consigue sobrevivir a sus primeras experiencias en bolsa ha pasado por procesos parecidos. Y esto es así porque, o aprendes la lección o te quedas fuera. Así de sencillo, aquí no hay términos medios.

Esto es parecido a lo que contaban de los pilotos de la IGM, la inmensa mayoría no superaban su primer o segundo vuelo de combate real. Pero una vez pasado ese punto, y aprendido a sobrevivir, era muy difícil que cayesen. 

Un aprendizaje dramático para el que no lo supera, pero efectivo al máximo para el que se mantiene vivo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 May 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hola k asei kon esa chankla tan chula.
> A ve komo se toma se dax los 8325
> 
> Mañana fietta en Dax. korpus kristi. Con noticias majas en USA.
> ...



Joooooooooooooder, yo es que a esto juego poco (indices). cerrado.

Me vuelvo a las acciones, esto no es para mi, no lo veo sano que en 30 minutos se gane este "parné".

PD. jato, olvide el thanks, como ve no aguanto hasta mañana, esto no es lo mio. Me habia puesto de limite temporal hasta las 14:00 pero ni eso aguanto ...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2013)

las gamusinas hoy muestran mucha volatilidad......
es pero que no ocurra pero lo digo to y no digo na


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

Off topic,

Ya estan empezando a desplegar las redes 4G, como siempre tef estan en la parra.

El mapa del 4G: Cinco claves sobre la llegada a Espaa de la red ultrarrpida para mviles 4G,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com

Posiblemente esto sea el principio del fin del adsl y el principio del fin del expolio recurrente de TEF a los españoles.


----------



## Arrebonico (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Off topic,
> 
> Ya estan empezando a desplegar las redes 4G, como siempre tef estan en la parra.
> 
> ...



La cosa viene floja hamijo. TEF en la parra, Vodafone y Orange compartiendo infraestructuras para ahorrarse pasta, OMVs entrando a degüello, Alierta, ...

De momento, como les entra algo de money proveniente de América del Sur, pues van tirando. Cuando estén a punto de quebrar: EREs, _esto no lo podía prever nadie..._.

A ver si hay suerte, y Portugal Telecom le asesta la puntilla.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo corro esporádicamente, eso si el calzado es muy importante, para urbano y por sendas yo uso Asics.
> 
> GEL-NIMBUS 14 | Calzado | Running | ASICS Spain
> 
> ...



Asics es buena marca, pero en general lo que tienes que buscar en una zapatilla no es más, sino menos. 

Las mejores zapatillas que he usado, con años luz de ventaja son unas ROX de 35€, que salieron a 18€ por liquidación :XX:


----------



## davinci (29 May 2013)

¿La subida de PRISA es con volumen?


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 May 2013)

Donde estan todos? Viendo recomendaciones UE?


----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿La subida de PRISA es con volumen?



Unos 500.000 euros hasta ahora ¿qué le parece?


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿La subida de PRISA es con volumen?



es bastante poco


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Prisa para adentro en 0,155. Stop en 0,14.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2013)

¿Por que cojones el IBEX se está moviendo de 10 en 10 puntos de golpe? ¿Tanta pasta tiene Janus que lo está meneando el solito?


----------



## vmmp29 (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa para adentro en 0,155. Stop en 0,14.



sl +10% paso, que tenga suerte


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa para adentro en 0,155. Stop en 0,14.



Le sigo (con poca carga) maestro!


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sl +10% paso, que tenga suerte



Cuando esté en 0,18 subiré el stop a 0,166.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 14:41 ----------




Cascooscuro dijo:


> Le sigo (con poca carga) maestro!



Debes llevar coquilla.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

En directo. Canal 24 horas en directo - RTVE.es DVR

Ready los ojales???


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> La cosa viene floja hamijo. TEF en la parra, Vodafone y Orange compartiendo infraestructuras para ahorrarse pasta, OMVs entrando a degüello, Alierta, ...
> 
> De momento, como les entra algo de money proveniente de América del Sur, pues van tirando. Cuando estén a punto de quebrar: EREs, _esto no lo podía prever nadie..._.
> 
> A ver si hay suerte, y Portugal Telecom le asesta la puntilla.



Con la estructura de costes de TEF, mucho directivo cobrando muy buenos sueldos, y todo subcontratando con servicio de pena, no pueden competir, cuando latinoamerica deje de dar beneficios caeran, porque aquí también tienen pendiente la desagregación de las lineas de datos, que pide la UE pero que el gobierno le están dando tiempo, pero es inevitable con la desagregación de las lineas y el 4G llegó el fin de TEF.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Largos en ProShares VIX Short Term en 9,96*. Tiene sentido viendo el estocástico del SP y el de la volatilidad en este ETF.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-may-2013 at 20:17 ----------
> 
> ...




Esta posición va a funcionar bien. En cuestión de horas cambié mi sesgo de fondo desde las subidas a las bajadas. De momento, viendo el SP podemos decir que acerté y me mojé con la volatilidad (viene funcionando al revés que el SP excepto cuando hay descorrelación). Ese largo en volatilidad va a dar pasta. Viene ya en 10,09 USD.


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Asics es buena marca, *pero en general lo que tienes que buscar en una zapatilla no es más, sino menos.
> *
> Las mejores zapatillas que he usado, con años luz de ventaja son unas ROX de 35€, que salieron a 18€ por liquidación :XX:



No le sigo, se puede explicar un poco mejor.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Debes llevar coquilla.



Mandeeee???


----------



## Claca (29 May 2013)

Janus tiene un ojo para los chicharros el cabrón, es como ese amigo rarete que en las discotecas sólo busca feas, pero que acierta siempre a encontrar las más guarrillas. Su acierto en GAM, awesome.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 14:57 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Thanks Claca.¿El stop claro es el de la base del lateral? Es que si es ese, la R:R estaria 2:1.... Me gusta por el incremento de volumen... ienso:



Sí, algo por debajo, pero lo mejor hubiera sido esperar a que dejara una vela interesante en el soporte, porque ahora pueden hacer muchas burradas: gap bajista ligeramente por debajo del soporte y para arriba, etc. Y eso que, como todo lateral, nada nos asegura volver a la parte superior del mismo, porque todo tiene caducidad.

Personalmente este tipo de operativas no van conmigo.


----------



## Malus (29 May 2013)

Una pregunta señores. 
¿Los beneficios/pérdidas generados en derivados(futuros) y CFDS los puedo compensar con los beneficios/ganancias de compra/venta de acciones?
:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Janus tiene un ojo para los chicharros el cabrón, es como ese amigo rarete que en las discotecas sólo busca feas, pero que acierta siempre a encontrar las más guarrillas. Su acierto en GAM, awesome.





[YOUTUBE]1A38xigocYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No le sigo, se puede explicar un poco mejor.



Pues que los fabricantes de zapatillas te suelen ofrecer como "productos premium" más soporte, más amortiguación, más altura (sobre todo en el talón :vomito, más peso y más precio. 

Al final, eso para lo único que sirve es para que tengas el pie metido en una especie de caja fuerte, que está diseñada para apoyar de una manera y llegado a ese momento hay dos opciones:

1) La zapatilla aguanta más que tu pie y te hace daño. Lo cual no sería tan grave si no fuera porque, cuando te haces daño en el pie, en general, te terminas haciendo daño en las rodillas o la espalda, porque empiezas a apoyar raro, y además con el dolor del pie no te das cuenta de que te estás jodiendo en otra parte.

2) Tu pie aguanta más que la zapatilla y esta peta dejándote con un precioso cacharro de 100€ roto, como mis anteriores zuperzapatillas bipronadoras ultramax que te cagas.
-----------------------

Busca lo contrario: Busca ligereza, simplicidad, amortiguación básica (pero resistente), y flexibilidad. Básicamente, como un guante para el pie, que te proteja del suelo y poco más...Y concéntrate más en sentir como pisas, como impacta tu pie en el suelo y que postura tienes.

Y no, aún no he probado calzado minimalista pero dale tiempo....a que no pretendan soplarme 90€ por ello.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Una pregunta señores.
> ¿Los beneficios/pérdidas generados en derivados(futuros) y CFDS los puedo compensar con los beneficios/ganancias de compra/venta de acciones?
> :



Esas tácticas existen (arbitrajes) pero a menos que muevas mucha pasta no creo que merezcan la pena.
Tampoco son 100% infalibles.
En qué consiste el arbitraje y cuáles son sus ventajas - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Esas tácticas existen (arbitrajes) pero a menos que muevas mucha pasta no creo que merezcan la pena.
> Tampoco son 100% infalibles.
> En qué consiste el arbitraje y cuáles son sus ventajas - Invertir en Bolsa



Creo que se referia a nivel de declaracion Renta


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa para adentro en 0,155. Stop en 0,14.



El movimiento de las 887.000 acciones de Prisa de las 2:07 son acciones compradas a mercado por BBVA Madrid. La mayoría eran de BBVA Barcelona ... 

Entre ellos se lo están guisando ...

Janus, le seguimos en esta aventura 8: se agradecen los tips


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Creo que se referia a nivel de declaracion Renta



No había caído en eso. En ese caso supongo que sí.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> El movimiento de las 887.000 acciones de Prisa de las 2:07 son acciones compradas a mercado por BBVA Madrid. La mayoría eran de BBVA Barcelona ...
> 
> Entre ellos se lo están guisando ...
> 
> Janus, le seguimos en esta aventura 8: se agradecen los tips



Otro que se sube al carro.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2013)

Me apunto a las PRISAS....pero poco, que el riesgo es mucho.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

El SP500 está totalmente errático.
Al final me he puesto bajista en 1650 pero hasta he pensado no tradear hoy. :


----------



## atman (29 May 2013)

Sí, habrá que ir plegando velas pero con cuidau... Barrick reparte hoy dividendo...


----------



## ave phoenix (29 May 2013)

Las BBVA en verde ya...


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

Venga todos largos en repsoles y cia. que la CE pide que se suban impuestos a los combustibles como tarea para el deficit... 

Que buena noticia!!!! ::



> Nos pide que se redistribuyan los tramos del IVA para limitar en lo posible el IVA reducido y adoptar impuestos medioambientales, sobre todo la gasolina.
> 
> También dice que hay que acabar ya el análisis de la reforma laboral en julio y que antes de septiembre se tienen que presentar las modificaciones y es que fuesen necesarias.



A disfrutar, relajando esfinteres.


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Pepon, entra en escena,caxho cabron!!!


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

Felicidades, les ha tocado un perrito piloto. Eso si, mi ibex que siga subiendo dando de comer a esos malparidos castuzos. No se como algunos ven esto bien ::, limpiense las gafas.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (29 May 2013)

Ya podemos empezar a forrarnos en Bankia? A largo, se entiende.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

A esto es lo que me refería cuando hablaba de WLT....

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/23ce5135-4634-450c-a123-9e28565381e9/05.29.2013-16.21.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/23ce5135-4634-450c-a123-9e28565381e9/05.29.2013-16.21.png" width="800" height="600" border="0" /></a>

¿Otra que están acumulando? ienso:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (29 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> El movimiento de las 887.000 acciones de Prisa de las 2:07 son acciones compradas a mercado por BBVA Madrid. La mayoría eran de BBVA Barcelona ...
> 
> Entre ellos se lo están guisando ...
> 
> Janus, le seguimos en esta aventura 8: se agradecen los tips



Menudos trileros el BBVA, y ustedes siguiendo el juego...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

compro 5000 prisas por interdin,al cierre o maña comprare varios paquetes de 5000-10.000 por cajamadrid,bbva, o R4.

Bueno ahí van mis 5.000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> El movimiento de las 887.000 acciones de Prisa de las 2:07 son acciones compradas a mercado por BBVA Madrid. La mayoría eran de BBVA Barcelona ...
> 
> Entre ellos se lo están guisando ...
> 
> Janus, le seguimos en esta aventura 8: se agradecen los tips










Versión bursátil!!!


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

acabo de meter la patita,ya soy socio en prisa.

Iré recogiendo papel como os digo, si veis paquetes de 5000-10.000 souy yo.
No tengo prisa,en 2-4 días me da tiempo a coger.

¿cuántas tenéis aproximadamente vosotros pensado pillar?


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

Venga más patriotas, falta un leve empujoncito para el verde!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Venga más patriotas, falta un leve empujoncito para el verde!!!!!



buharroooooón, meta ese 25% que le queda  )


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Prisa está para triplicar-cuadriplicar con paciencia.

Recojan papel que puedan

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 16:41 ----------

Alguna más con buen fuste???????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Suerte los priseros, pero recuerden que Prisa es el

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/936717f6-6843-4f1d-965d-204337081d82/05.29.2013-16.50.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/936717f6-6843-4f1d-965d-204337081d82/05.29.2013-16.50.png" width="324" height="446" border="0" /></a>

del mercado español ::


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

han colocado varias ordenes de 1 millón a la compra en prisa,quieren recoger papel


----------



## Ajetreo (29 May 2013)

Pero que lio es este. Todos comprando prisas 

Ale pues donde fueres haz lo que cieres. Yo tambien spy patriota


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Me tienta vender pero no. 

El dax pegándose ostion del 1,6% y el ibex apenas medio punto porcentual.... Mi apuesta es que mañana dax recupera algo y el ibex amplifica dicha subida. 

Eso espero.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me tienta vender pero no.
> 
> El dax pegándose ostion del 1,6% y el ibex apenas medio punto porcentual.... Mi apuesta es que mañana dax recupera algo y el ibex amplifica dicha subida.
> 
> Eso espero.



le suena el conceto gap de agotamiento ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero que lio es este. Todos comprando prisas
> 
> Ale pues donde fueres haz lo que cieres. Yo tambien spy patriota



eres tú el de los 2 millones a la compra en 0,14.??::::::
Vaya paquetones.
¿cuántas piensas coger?


----------



## tarrito (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le suena el conceto gap de agotamiento ? :fiufiu:



pregunte a su c*** ienso:

las pone a güevo :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

la trampa esta ya totalmente claro , habria que ser ejpertito para no verla , el gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxx50 es de manual , advertidos quedan , huid y no mireis atras :no:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la trampa esta ya totalmente claro , habria que ser ejpertito para no verla , el gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxx50 es de manual , advertidos quedan , huid y no mireis atras :no:



y dejar las prisas con una capitalización menor a 150 millones de euros????


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la trampa esta ya totalmente claro , habria que ser ejpertito para no verla , el gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxx50 es de manual , advertidos quedan , huid y no mireis atras :no:



Yo ya comente que vamos a ver un gap pronto que al que pille dentro le van a pandorear.


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> eres tú el de los 2 millones a la compra en 0,14.??::::::
> Vaya paquetones.
> ¿cuántas piensas coger?



Los que las están pillando no se andan con tonterías.

Momento clave de la sesión apoyando en base de CP, desde la charla de los de la CE.

No están metiendo volumen y rebota con cierta fuerza....

Ahí vamos, a ver si este toque es el "refinitivo" :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo ya comente que vamos a ver un gap pronto que al que pille dentro le van a pandorear.



la teoria de los bujeros no engaña , ayer gap de agotamiento de manual y hoy :abajo:

pero la cosa continuara , ahora es cuando reanudamos el mercado bajista , hay que recordar que semos alcistas desde hace un añazo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Las prisas nunca fueron buenas consejeras.
::::::::


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la teoria de los bujeros no engaña , ayer gap de agotamiento de manual y hoy :abajo:
> 
> pero la cosa continuara , ahora es cuando reanudamos el mercado bajista , hay que recordar que *semos alcistas desde hace un añazo*



Justo el tiempo que usted lleva bajista....


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

todo un año de siemprealcismo cansino no le dejara aprovechar el brutal rally bajista ejpertitos :no:


----------



## kemao2 (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo un año de siemprealcismo cansino no le dejara aprovechar el brutal rally bajista ejpertitos :no:



Jato cuando por fin aciertes, podrás descansar tranquilo con un yalodeciayo  todo el invierno igual y esto está lateral-alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Justo el tiempo que usted lleva bajista....



la verdad es que vi el doble suelo y los puntos de giro que eran niveles fibonazi , pero el que mucho abarca poco aprieta , mis aventurillas en eurodolor , oro , sp , nasdaj han sido donde he perdido mucho de lo ganado duramente en el ibex .

pero ahora solo invierto en ibex , muchas veces dije que solo ibex y muchas veces me desdije , pero especializarse es lo mejor :no:

recuerdan lo del objetivo en la jran alcista perdida aprox 8750 y la insistencia en que la jran bajista no seria superada , pues aun tengo unas cuantas lineas mas que me seran muy utiles en el papertrading ::


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Porra cierre prisa:


0,16


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que vi el doble suelo y los puntos de giro que eran niveles fibonazi , pero el que mucho abarca poco aprieta , mis aventurillas en eurodolor , oro , sp , nasdaj han sido donde he perdido *mucho de lo ganado duramente en el ibex* .
> 
> pero ahora solo invierto en ibex , muchas veces dije que solo ibex y muchas veces me desdije , pero especializarse es lo mejor :no:
> 
> recuerdan lo del objetivo en la jran alcista perdida aprox 8750 y la insistencia en que la jran bajista no seria superada , pues aun tengo unas cuantas lineas mas que me seran muy utiles en el papertrading ::



:XX::XX::XX: pero si no ha dado una desde tiempo inmemoriales!!!!

Por cierto, a ver si recupera el 450 to mantener con vida a peponian.

La visita de ZPARO al hilo lo merece.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> todo un año de siemprealcismo cansino no le dejara aprovechar el brutal rally bajista ejpertitos :no:



No lo repita tanto que usted es gafe y lo va a subir a 9000es. :bla:


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> No lo repita tanto que usted es gafe y lo va a subir a 9000es. :bla:



Hoyga no es gafe, es un gran gurú.

Cada intervención en el hilo son 25 puntos a su contra. Mire mire... 17:03 Y 17:09 (este segundo post, viendo que no hacía efecto su sabiduría insiste y las velas no se hacen esperar)









Luis mamonaso, sube esto al nivel de compras antes del cierre!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: pero si no ha dado una desde tiempo inmemoriales!!!!
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si recupera el 450 to mantener con vida a peponian.
> 
> La visita de ZPARO al hilo lo merece.



no le sobra razon señol flanderERRE


----------



## Malus (29 May 2013)

Venga va, yo también me subo al barco de Prisa en 0,15.
Suerte a tod@s!


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Venga va, yo también me subo al barco de Prisa en 0,15.
> Suerte a tod@s!



¿cuántas?

podíamos sindicar ya las acciones de los foreros,con lo baratas que están nos vamos a hacer de la empresa,jojojojo


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿cuántas?
> 
> podíamos sindicar ya las acciones de los foreros,con lo baratas que están nos vamos a hacer de la empresa,jojojojo



pongo orden de compra a 0,07 por TECNICO :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (29 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Venga va, yo también me subo al barco de Prisa en 0,15.
> Suerte a tod@s!



hay que darse prisa.::que me las quitan de las manos hoyga.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

para entrar a prisa hay que entrar a mercado,las de 0,145 no me las dan.
Cambio de estrategia y comprare a mercado los paquetitos


----------



## hydra69 (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> para entrar a prisa hay que entrar a mercado,las de 0,145 no me las dan.
> Cambio de estrategia y comprare a mercado los paquetitos



Es que están a 0,15 ahorita mismo.


----------



## Krim (29 May 2013)

Me parece a mí que mierda para Pepón y mierda para las PRISAS...


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)

Venga que se acaba el tiempo, cuando estén todos subidos avisan


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pongo orden de compra a 0,07 por TECNICO :Baile:



¿te crees que va a capitalizar 60 millones en bolsa?

pero chico que vale menos de 150 millones,............

a 0,07 son 55 millones lo que valdría en bolsa,no me jodas ,si eso sólo vale los Bonus de la directiva


----------



## hydra69 (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> a 0,07 son 55 millones lo que valdría en bolsa,no me jodas ,si eso sólo vale los Bonus de la directiva



Pues ese es el problema. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿te crees que va a capitalizar 60 millones en bolsa?
> 
> pero chico que vale menos de 150 millones,............
> 
> a 0,07 son 55 millones lo que valdría en bolsa,no me jodas ,si eso sólo vale los Bonus de la directiva



entonces subo a 0,08


----------



## atman (29 May 2013)

Gdot @18,50 -> 18,39 (aguanto la mitad)
Bbuy @26,61 -> 26,70 (no sé que les ví yo a éstas)
Brrick @18,60-> 19,48 (la mitad)

y...

Mueller! @4,90 -> 7,55 y me quedo 1.000 de recuerdo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga no es gafe, es un gran gurú.
> 
> Cada intervención en el hilo son 25 puntos a su contra. Mire mire... 17:03 Y 17:09 (este segundo post, viendo que no hacía efecto su sabiduría insiste y las velas no se hacen esperar)
> 
> ...



Parece que si funciono...


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 May 2013)

Yo con Prisa me andaría con cuidado, José Mari les va a meter tantas denuncias en los juzgados por injurias y calumnias comentando que tiene miedo a no llegar a cobrarlas nunca. Este José Mari es un crack ::


----------



## FranR (29 May 2013)




----------



## Malus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿cuántas?
> 
> podíamos sindicar ya las acciones de los foreros,con lo baratas que están nos vamos a hacer de la empresa,jojojojo



70000::


----------



## Claca (29 May 2013)

A mí varios conocidos me están preguntando por BKIA... Es curioso, siempre pasa igual, GAMESA cuando tenía la atención mediática era un zurullo que sólo daba disgustos, dejó de estar en el plano principal y empezó a repartir alegrías silenciosamente, sin que nadie lograra entender el por qué (y, por lo tanto, sin decidirse a entrar).

Que conste que yo no daba un duro por GAMESA una vez alcanzados los 2,80, pero porque la resistencia era muy fuerte, aún así, como reconocí, estaba bien:



Claca dijo:


> GAMESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La directriz señalada sirvió de apoyo importantísimo entre el 21-24 de mayo y, la subida, rápida hasta los 3,30. Era lo que parecía... y fuera de los focos.


----------



## atman (29 May 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



Lo siento, el médico no es mi tipo. Ahora, hay una enfermera en oftalmología que...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> 70000::



ya veras como le sacas provecho.
Piensas ampliar la participación???


----------



## Claca (29 May 2013)

Por cierto, voten, señores:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Recuerdo, que esperáis que haga IBEX durante los próximos siete días.


----------



## atman (29 May 2013)

Y digo yo... estará Gamesa haciendo algo al respecto de esto??

http://www.makanipower.com/

Acaba de comprarles Google!!

[YOUTUBE]EU4ayk6QRyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A mí varios conocidos me están preguntando por BKIA... Es curioso, siempre pasa igual, GAMESA cuando tenía la atención mediática era un zurullo que sólo daba disgustos, dejó de estar en el plano principal y empezó a repartir alegrías silenciosamente, sin que nadie lograra entender el por qué (y, por lo tanto, sin decidirse a entrar).
> 
> Que conste que yo no daba un duro por GAMESA una vez alcanzados los 2,80, pero porque la resistencia era muy fuerte, aún así, como reconocí, estaba bien:
> 
> ...



Sr. Claca, de acuerdo a sus líneas, ¿qué hitos le ve a corto - medio plazo?


----------



## Malus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ya veras como le sacas provecho.
> Piensas ampliar la participación???



De momento no. A ver que sale de todo esto....


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 May 2013)

La que llevan ustedes con las prisas.

Por principio no entro en acciones < 0,33 eur. (largas y torridas historias de amor y odio para llenar largas noches de invierno).

Algun dia conoceran prestamos con garantias de acciones o bancos que fuerzan ampliaciones de capital y entonces tendran historias para contar a los nietos.

Pero hasta entonces, les deseo suerte.


----------



## Cascooscuro (29 May 2013)

Sobre prisa:

PRISA


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

Desde Ariad que no veía un desfile de kamikazes semejante!! Mucha suerte valientes! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

la refinanciación está la caer.
Si ha entrado Janus, es que hay negocio.
Janus no lo dice,pero tiene fuentes muy fiables,no creo que sea tanto por técnico.
Sólo que él no lo dice en el foro,esa es mi impresión.
Seguid a janus porque es herradura azul


----------



## vermer (29 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desde Ariad que no veía un desfile de kamikazes semejante!! Mucha suerte valientes!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2




¿de kamikazes o de trolles multinick? ::

¡¡Jo.er, ya perdemos hasta la verguenza.!!
Calopez: uno por hilo, hombre.


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 May 2013)

Buenas,

20000 prisas a 0,155 , espero no me lleve otro revolcón con el gran cubo de mierda...


----------



## amago45 (29 May 2013)

in Janus we trust ... ... PRS:MC


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

janus diciendo que entremos en PRISA,¿estais dentro fuera?

[YOUTUBE]w6sw_Uy69EY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vermer (29 May 2013)

Oigan, que si para poder leer el hilo hay que comprar prisas, yo pillo docena y media....Dadme la vez, ¿quién es la última?

Pero me da que tienen ustedes un peaso de güev.. como un caballo.

Suerte en todo caso y no olvidéis los SL.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Oigan, que si para poder leer el hilo hay que comprar prisas, yo pillo docena y media....Dadme la vez, ¿quién es la última?
> 
> Pero me da que tienen ustedes un peaso de güev.. como un caballo.
> 
> Suerte en todo caso y no olvidéis los SL.



Yo tampoco lo veo claeo. ergo no entro.
De todas formas suerte a todos, cualquier euro que la gente de este foro le robe al mercado, será celebrado con alegría.
Suerte.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 May 2013)

Sigo comentando las Fannie Mae, agradezco los comentarios al respecto de los compañeros. En la jornada de hoy está demostrando lo peligroso que es esto.
Les aconsejo que vean lo que está haciendo hoy, brutal ::::::
Gráfico de acciones de FANNIE MAE | FNMA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

En agosto entraréis en prisa a 0,55........................


----------



## LCIRPM (29 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Sigo comentando las Fannie Mae, agradezco los comentarios al respecto de los compañeros. En la jornada de hoy está demostrando lo peligroso que es esto.
> Les aconsejo que vean lo que está haciendo hoy, brutal ::::::
> Gráfico de acciones de FANNIE MAE | FNMA Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas



Y aquí la gente se asusta de bankia. Siyastátóinventao.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2013)

Entró a las 17:02 la orden que puse en ayunas a las 7 de la mañana ::
1640.4(c)-1645.23(c)

Ahora voy a hacer ejercicio  les leo en un rato.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Janus tiene un ojo para los chicharros el cabrón, es como ese amigo rarete que en las discotecas sólo busca feas, pero que acierta siempre a encontrar las más guarrillas. Su acierto en GAM, awesome.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 14:57 ----------
> 
> ...




Alguna fea me he follao pero excepción, la regla siempre ha sido tías guapas con buenas boobs.

Discrepo que un ilustre y tan curtido trader se atreva a catalogar a Gamesa de "chicharro". Es la number one de las plusvis.

Ya verás lo que diréis de FCC, ya diréis .....

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 19:33 ----------




Zparo reincidente dijo:


> compro 5000 prisas por interdin,al cierre o maña comprare varios paquetes de 5000-10.000 por cajamadrid,bbva, o R4.
> 
> Bueno ahí van mis 5.000



Menos de 80.000 es de inexpertos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entró a las 17:02 la orden que puse en ayunas a las 7 de la mañana ::
> 1640.4(c)-1645.23(c)
> 
> Ahora voy a hacer ejercicio  les leo en un rato.



No es un bulo,
Reve de oro
con flor en culo
no entra pandoro


:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


@ Janus. Eres un folla-feas y lo sabes. Busca que he posteado dos gráficas una de las FCC y otra de WLT.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Prisa está para triplicar-cuadriplicar con paciencia.
> 
> Recojan papel que puedan
> 
> ...




Yo eso de "paciencia" lo omitiría porque está más cerca de bajar la persiana que de ganar dinero. En ese camino se puede ganar dinero pero no perdamos de vista que esto no tiene sentido ahora mismo para un long and hold.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo eso de "paciencia" lo omitiría porque está más cerca de bajar la persiana que de ganar dinero. En ese camino se puede ganar dinero pero no perdamos de vista que esto no tiene sentido ahora mismo para un long and hold.



se prepara la operación corporativa del año, Rajoy está en ello.

¿janus podremos pillar gamesas debajo de 3 euros?


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> la refinanciación está la caer.
> Si ha entrado Janus, es que hay negocio.
> Janus no lo dice,pero tiene fuentes muy fiables,no creo que sea tanto por técnico.
> Sólo que él no lo dice en el foro,esa es mi impresión.
> Seguid a janus porque es herradura azul



Largo lo fías compañero.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 19:46 ----------




Zparo reincidente dijo:


> se prepara la operación corporativa del año, Rajoy está en ello.
> 
> ¿janus podremos pillar gamesas debajo de 3 euros?



Maybe. Creo que sí se viene una bajada importante en los índices porque tocaría corregir. El problema es que a base de presentar resultados .... lo mismo se dispara.

Yo ayer tenía sesgo alcista de fondo, al final del día tenía sesgo bajista y por eso compre volatilidad. Ahora mismo acabo de vender la posición en el ProShares VIX Short Term con el +1% que es muy poquito porque veo que los usanos van a dar el dó de pecho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 May 2013)

Hago una breve aparicion para decir dos cosas.

O estoy mucho mas borracho de lo habitual, o este jodido hilo sera dueño de Prisa y podran nombrar al Ceo, que eso se lo dejo a Mr.J, yo quiero los microfonos de la ser por las madrugadas.

Jran Zparo, Eres everywhere, posteando en este hilo. JRande Zparo, algun ere nuevo?


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

Usa quiere verde! Manipulacion >= ocho tumbao.

Vix flojeando, ya saben.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hago una breve aparicion para decir dos cosas.
> 
> O estoy mucho mas borracho de lo habitual, o este jodido hilo sera dueño de Prisa y podran nombrar al Ceo, que eso se lo dejo a Mr.J, yo quiero los microfonos de la ser por las madrugadas.
> 
> Jran Zparo, Eres everywhere, posteando en este hilo. JRande Zparo, algun ere nuevo?



ahora mismo no hay novedades de eres.
Hay que comprar PRISas, antes del 21 de JUNIO abriremos botellas de don perignon ,hay que situarse.Yo hoy al final he acabado con 45.000 .Mañana comprare entre 50.000-60.000.Así estare varios días hasta llegar al 0,18 donde dejare de comprar.Todos los días mi paquetito de 50.000 prisas


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

El problema de las prisas es que un día te levantas y antes de que abra el mercado hojeas el confidencial y te das de morros con que prisa presenta concurso de acreedores. 

Si se mete, debe ser pasta que no te importe perdería, o que si la pierdes no te afecte.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Pocas veces puede uno aliarse con la castuza, yesta es una de esas oprtunidades que no hay que perderse.
Prisa hasta ahora es un 0 a la izquierda,pero si se cierra la operación corporativa bajará la deuda,y el ajuste laboral y costes está hecho.En 2014 Prisa,aún siendo una mierda dará beneficios.
Rajoy está santificando la operación


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Ya ven cómo se las gasta el SP. Ha arrastrada al ProShares hasta el punto de entrada de ayer. Menos mal que vendí porque al menos me llevo el +1% comentado antes.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

El sp va de cabeza a cerrar en verde o cerca. El hachazo que le han pegado a la volatilidad la ultima media hora huele mal.

Puede ser epic reversal day y aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Pocas veces puede uno aliarse con la castuza, yesta es una de esas oprtunidades que no hay que perderse.
> Prisa hasta ahora es un 0 a la izquierda,pero si se cierra la operación corporativa bajará la deuda,y el ajuste laboral y costes está hecho.En 2014 Prisa,aún siendo una mierda dará beneficios.
> Rajoy está santificando la operación




Lo voy a decir una vez para que la forería lo sepa.

Telefónica no se ha gastado su dinero en Prisa para dejar que quiebre.
Antes de la quiebra, los acreedores lo que van a hacer es obligar a vender activos y eso dispararía a Prisa.

Lo que busca Telefónica es quedarse con el negocio de la televisión a precio barato. Pero no le va a ser fácil porque el simple hecho de ponerlo en venta en el mercado buscando el mejor precio .... hace que aparezcan precios razonables.
¿qué es lo que va a hacer Telefónica para poder comprar a un precio menor que el que surgiría en un proceso de subasta?. Pues muy fácil: me lo vendes barato y por mi parte me comprometo a acudir a una ampliación de capital que sirva para inyectar pasta en el capital.

Es de cajón más o menos. Una pista: ¿sabéis quién es el CEO de Prisa?. Respuesta: el ex-CEO de Telefónica.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo voy a decir una vez para que la forería lo sepa.
> 
> Telefónica no se ha gastado su dinero en Prisa para dejar que quiebre.
> Antes de la quiebra, los acreedores lo que van a hacer es obligar a vender activos y eso dispararía a Prisa.
> ...



se habla de emitir bonos de prisa,que se los zamparía telefónica.
Es una buenísima oportunidad,hay que estar con la casta en este asunto para ganar dinero.

Evidentemente que nadie sueñe con una prisa a 5 euros, eso no va a ocurrir.
Pero de aprobarse los últimos flecos,que por lo visto están redactados,podemos ver a PRISA en un año en 0,80-1 euro.

Plusvalías mil,señores


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (29 May 2013)

¿Que les parece CAMPOFRIO? Lo han tenido que ver porque hoy ha subido un 11,8%, y ha sido noticia porque ha sido adquirida por una compañia China.
Hay un hilo en el foro de inversiones. yo lo había visto hace días pero lo descarté porque me pareció que se movía con muy poco volumen y me dió poca confianza esa recomendación.
Pero hoy ha dado un buen txupinazo cuando se ha sabido lo de los Chinos y..., si lo compran los chinos no puede ser tan mala cosa. ¿Le van a meter algo mañana? diría que se va a prestar al treidin.


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Todo muy bonito, si....pero llevamos con estas elucubraciones desde que Prisa estaba a 0,70 donde algunos sacamos buenas plusvis con un rebote que tuvo...

Recuerdo otra entrada que hice con Janus a 0,30 que creo que nos sacó el SL a 0,285....

A 0,19 puse orden pero me tenía que ir a una reunión y la cancelé...cerró en 0,17....y ya saben dónde se ha ido hasta hoy.

Qué quiero decir con esto?? Pues que está en 0,15 y perfectamente se puede ir a 0,12....o lo que es lo mismo, un 20% de pérdidas::

Me estáis picando cabrones:XX::XX:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, si....pero llevamos con estas elucubraciones desde que Prisa estaba a 0,70 donde algunos sacamos buenas plusvis con un rebote que tuvo...
> 
> Recuerdo otra entrada que hice con Janus a 0,30 que creo que nos sacó el SL a 0,285....
> 
> ...



tú mismo.El paquete de bonus si sale bien la operación es de 40 millones para la cúpula de PRISa,unos 10 o más son para Cebrían.
La compaía vale en bolsa 150 millones escasos.O sea que mucho no puede bajar, sería increible que cotizará por debajo de la cantidad de dinero en BONUS de sus directivos.

En cualquier momento nos vemos el cartelito de cerrado por subasta al alza,si queréis entrar no lo hagáis más tarde de esta semana,porque puede haber novedades.Yo mañana seguiré comprando,y pasado también.

Me gustaría rejuntar 200.000-300.000 acciones


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, si....pero llevamos con estas elucubraciones desde que Prisa estaba a 0,70 donde algunos sacamos buenas plusvis con un rebote que tuvo...
> 
> Recuerdo otra entrada que hice con Janus a 0,30 que creo que nos sacó el SL a 0,285....
> 
> ...




Es que el tema es entrar con volumen y cuando se ve la señal de inversión. Invertir pensando lo que va a hacer .... es usar el cerebro. Entrar cuando se ve acumulación .... es usar los ojos.
Ustedes eligen.
Hay un riesgo evidente.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Todo muy bonito, si....pero llevamos con estas elucubraciones desde que Prisa estaba a 0,70 donde algunos sacamos buenas plusvis con un rebote que tuvo...
> 
> Recuerdo otra entrada que hice con Janus a 0,30 que creo que nos sacó el SL a 0,285....
> 
> ...




Que has hecho con las SAN? A mi me queman en las manos joder, las tengo a 5,36...queria haberlas cambiado por unas Sacyr...pero no se si es tarde...


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Alguna fea me he follao pero excepción, la regla siempre ha sido tías guapas con buenas boobs.



Hasta te pareces de cara :XX::XX::XX: No me digas que no es bueno ::


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que el tema es entrar con volumen y cuando se ve la señal de inversión. Invertir pensando lo que va a hacer .... es usar el cerebro. Entrar cuando se ve acumulación .... es usar los ojos.
> Ustedes eligen.
> Hay un riesgo evidente.



yo voy a entar con 300.000 mi idea es comprar hasta el 0,18,luego tendre una media calculo de 0,17.Luego voy a meter cerca de 50.000 euros en Prisa.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta te pareces de cara :XX::XX::XX: No me digas que no es bueno ::



Ves la que hemos montado aquí con las Prisas cuando no estabas?. No te respetamos. Habrás estado toda la puta tarde acumulando.:8:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

compras insider en PRISa,acaba de salir.

http://cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={26f1596f-b0a6-426c-b4f2-85bf433487cf}

http://cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={bdc12851-ea97-4341-96af-2daf23e3c3a7}


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> yo voy a entar con 300.000 mi idea es comprar hasta el 0,18,luego tendre una media calculo de 0,17.Luego voy a meter cerca de 50.000 euros en Prisa.



As long as you go to bankruptcy.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ves la que hemos montado aquí con las Prisas cuando no estabas?. No te respetamos. Habrás estado toda la puta tarde acumulando.:8:



Lo acabo de leer del tirón.

No me extraña, típica efervescencia típica de los techos.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo acabo de leer del tirón.
> 
> No me extraña, típica efervescencia típica de los techos.
> 
> Suerte.



Estoy por presentarme a presidente del gobierno. Con esta forería seguro que quedo segundo.

Ask me what is my best side. You could be starving but we will support your happiness, caiman.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

entre los 2 directivos casi 1 millón de acciones.No está mal teniendo en cuenta que hay poco volumen ahora. Es el momento hamijos


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy por presentarme a presidente del gobierno. Con esta forería seguro que quedo segundo.



Cuando se queden sin la pasta te perseguirán :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando se queden sin la pasta te perseguirán :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



From side to side, everybody like this. From side to side, like me.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando se queden sin la pasta te perseguirán :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



cuando veas que mis 50.000 euros se convierten en 300.000 tendras envidia


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> cuando veas que mis 50.000 euros se convierten en 300.000 tendras envidia



me la bufa.

a ver si un día cuentas de una puta vez el tema del boli y la manager ::


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Ahí va el tema:

FCC logra el macrocontrato del puente sobre el Mersey: 2.365 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (29 May 2013)

Comienza el sprint. Ultima media hora del sp para liarla guapa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2013)

Juas.... me veo el título de junio

Tema mítico: ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Junio 2013. Grupo de afectados por PRISA. ::

Cabrones, que yo las tengo a 0.19, como huelan tanta gacela las tiran a 0.10.........y compraré más ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí va el tema:
> 
> FCC logra el macrocontrato del puente sobre el Mersey: 2.365 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



Noticia justo en el momento para subirlo a la zona de 9.2x y empapelar al personal....

Folla-feas , ¿has visto el gráf que puse antes de FCC?

FCC->Folla Cardos Company :XX: :XX:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Mira que os gustan los chicharros, no tenéis remedio. :Aplauso:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> compras insider en PRISa,acaba de salir.
> 
> http://cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={26f1596f-b0a6-426c-b4f2-85bf433487cf}
> 
> http://cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={bdc12851-ea97-4341-96af-2daf23e3c3a7}



Eso sólo dice que, entre los dos, han comprado 670.000 acciones, 103.000 euros. Tampoco me parece muy relevante para ser Presi y vice.
usted sólo piensa hacerse con la mitad de esa misma cantidad... :fiufiu:
Suerte


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

Las carteras del hives35 son básicamente bankias, prisas y gamesas.

Espero que multipliqueís x4 la inversión porque el riesgo de perder un 20% es bastante elevado.


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que has hecho con las SAN? A mi me queman en las manos joder, las tengo a 5,36...queria haberlas cambiado por unas Sacyr...pero no se si es tarde...




Pues sinceramente, ni puta idea de qué hacer.

El cuerpo me pide vender y ejecutar plusvis. Por otro lado este año lo llevo bastante bien gracias a las Gamesas y creo que merece la pena el dejar correr las ganancias y no estar ansioso por ver el beneficio en la cuenta, que a veces ocurre.

Llevo precio medio de 5,40...imagino que si esto se pone tonto las soltaría a 5,4X y esperaría a ver qué pasa, si nos subimos al carro hasta los 9.450 franerianos o esperamos al ansiado guano.

A ver si al SP le da por cerrar más arriba y se confirman los futuros ibexianos, mínimamente en verde, 34 puntillos....mejor que -34

Según vaya subiendo la acción iría colocando el SL más arriba.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Noticia justo en el momento para subirlo a la zona de 9.2x y empapelar al personal....
> 
> Folla-feas , ¿has visto el gráf que puse antes de FCC?
> 
> FCC->Folla Cardos Company :XX: :XX:



El janus era el más gallo de los gallos ::


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tú mismo.El paquete de bonus si sale bien la operación es de 40 millones para la cúpula de PRISa,unos 10 o más son para Cebrían.
> La compaía vale en bolsa 150 millones escasos.O sea que mucho no puede bajar, sería increible que cotizará por debajo de la cantidad de dinero en BONUS de sus directivos.
> 
> En cualquier momento nos vemos el cartelito de cerrado por subasta al alza,si queréis entrar no lo hagáis más tarde de esta semana,porque puede haber novedades.Yo mañana seguiré comprando,y pasado también.
> ...



Igual no me has pillado, lo que quiero decir, es que si una empresa que hace unos años valía más de XX,XX euros, nada impide, NADA, que se pueda ir de 00,15 a 00,12.

Que la jugada puede salir bien si se aguanta, pero no sé yo quién está dispuesto a aguantar -30% en un posición así, con el riesgo de que la famosa operación que das por hecha, sencillamente...no salga.

Como ha comentado JAnus, esto tiene su riesgo, es innegable, a eso voy.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Noticia justo en el momento para subirlo a la zona de 9.2x y empapelar al personal....
> 
> Folla-feas , ¿has visto el gráf que puse antes de FCC?
> 
> FCC->Folla Cardos Company :XX: :XX:



Te juegas un owned en FCC?. No estás sabiendo interpretar el chart. Te vamos a tener que volver a enviar a un cursillo de CCC.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las carteras del hives35 son básicamente bankias, prisas y gamesas.
> 
> Espero que multipliqueís x4 la inversión porque el riesgo de perder un 20% es bastante elevado.



Es la táctica de los bonos basura aplicada a acciones.
Comprar 10 chicharros y esperar que los que no quiebren compensen con la alta rentabilidad las pérdidas. :XX:


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Es la táctica de los bonos basura aplicada a acciones.
> Comprar 10 chicharros y esperar que los que no quiebren compensen con la alta rentabilidad las pérdidas. :XX:



Joder qué mal andáis del cerebro, espero que los ojos os funcionen mejor

Si te piensas que el BBVA y el Santander no son unos chicharros ....


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Las carteras del hives35 son básicamente bankias, prisas y gamesas.
> 
> Espero que multipliqueís x4 la inversión porque el riesgo de perder un 20% es bastante elevado.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Igual no me has pillado, lo que quiero decir, es que si una empresa que hace unos años valía más de XX,XX euros, nada impide, NADA, que se pueda ir de 00,15 a 00,12.
> 
> Que la jugada puede salir bien si se aguanta, pero no sé yo quién está dispuesto a aguantar -30% en un posición así, con el riesgo de que la famosa operación que das por hecha, sencillamente...no salga.
> 
> Como ha comentado JAnus, esto tiene su riesgo, es innegable, a eso voy.



yo invierto en pocas ocasiones,cuando lo hago voy a tiro hecho.....


----------



## hydra69 (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> cuando veas que mis 50.000 euros se convierten en 300.000 tendras envidia



O en zero euros...serás la envidia entonces.::


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> O en zero euros...serás la envidia entonces.::



sí,sí,seguro,seguro..............:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder qué mal andáis del cerebro, espero que los ojos os funcionen mejor
> 
> Si te piensas que el BBVA y el Santander no son unos chicharros ....



Cuando haya una correción del 20%, vamos a ver quien aguantan los valores "debiles" además el BBVA y el SAN hay muchos inversores que van sin SL, que no es el caso de los debiles tipo "Prisa, gamesa y bankias"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te juegas un owned en FCC?. No estás sabiendo interpretar el chart. Te vamos a tener que volver a enviar a un cursillo de CCC.



La veo veo antes un 33% abajo qye un 33% arriba... ¿y tu?

Pero bueno, tú eres el que se está jugando los dineros :X


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> entre los 2 directivos casi 1 millón de acciones.No está mal teniendo en cuenta que hay poco volumen ahora. Es el momento hamijos



(250.000 x 0,16 + 100.000 x 0,15) + (320.000 x 0,15) = 103.000

open("sub-foro","Afectados por prisa - nos comeremos al janus con tomate")

M. Janus yo no dudo ni un instante que salte a tiempo si es necesario. Pero no todo el mundo es tan agil.

Y les sigo deseando mucha suerte.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Joder qué mal andáis del cerebro, espero que los ojos os funcionen mejor
> 
> Si te piensas que el BBVA y el Santander no son unos chicharros ....



Los bancos no pueden quebrar porque los respalda el estado.
El estado no puede quebrar porque lo respaldan los ciudadanos.
Los ciudadanos no pueden quebrar porque los respalda el fútbol.
El futbol no puede quebrar porque lo respalda la banca. :
En realidad toda la economía española es un chicharro, sólo las mentes privilegiadas sabrán que va a quebrar y que va a sobrevivir a la quema. ienso:


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> yo invierto en pocas ocasiones,cuando lo hago voy a tiro hecho.....




Y sólo vas a invertir 50.000??

Si es a tiro hecho hipotécate como hacía la gente con Astroc...esos también iban a tiro hecho::

Seguro que cuando saques 15.000 pavos las vendes8:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

no habéis ganado pasta en bolsa en vuestra puta vida,y eso que os pasais el día entero aquí dando comisiones s vuestras casas de valores.
Yo invierto, 2-3 veces al año solamente,y se de lo que hablo.En los últimos 3 años,y tengo menos de 30 años de edad,he ganado 250.000 euros netos..........:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> sí,sí,seguro,seguro..............:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



La frase favorita en el ibex.
"
La CNMV ha explicado en un comunicado que suspende la cotización de la empresa "por concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones" sobre el valor.

"

Fin...

Ni SL ni pollas.::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> no habéis ganado pasta en bolsa en vuestra puta vida,y eso que os pasais el día entero aquí dando comisiones s vuestras casas de valores.
> Yo invierto, 2-3 veces al año solamente,y se de lo que hablo.En los últimos 3 años,y tengo menos de 30 años de edad,he ganado 250.000 euros netos..........:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Pensaba que los trolls que trabajáis de CM cobrabais el salario mínimo :: o se refiere a su sobresueldo como lavaplatos? ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> no habéis ganado pasta en bolsa en vuestra puta vida,y eso que os pasais el día entero aquí dando comisiones s vuestras casas de valores.
> Yo invierto, 2-3 veces al año solamente,y se de lo que hablo.En los últimos 3 años,y tengo menos de 30 años de edad,he ganado 250.000 euros netos..........:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No sé porque pero me da que vas de farol. :XX:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> No sé porque pero me da que vas de farol. :XX:



farol ,ninguno.
Me estoy exponiendo ante todo el foro.
Y proclamando que voy a hacer una entrada a lo hedge fund , en PRISA,para llevarme un saco de plusvalias,que cualquier mindungui del foro necesita 10-15 años de trabajo ganar


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Jaaaanus, te has metido en un charco ...


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaanus, te has metido en un charco ...



janus no se ha metido en ningún charco.............
esta operación llevo pensandola 2 meses,y ahora es el momento de ejecutarla


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

guaxx dijo:


> En la edad, aunque por debajo de 30, tengo más de lo que usted se piensa.
> 
> He visitado la web del IEB y tienen uno online interesante y puedo trabajar mientras lo curso.
> Master en Mercados Financieros y Gestión de Activos (on-line)



No pierdas el tiempo ni el dinero, no merece la pena,yo te enseñó gratis.Si quieres invertir de verdad hacer carteras con la metodología de Marckovich no te servirá de nada.Una cartera en base a los betas es una locura, al final no sabes ni lo que compras, la volatilidad pasada no tiene porque afectar a la volatilidad futura.

Markovich

Lo único interesante es controlar un poco de matemáticas financieras, tipo van y tir para las proyecciones de los flujos de caja pero siempre cogiendo el análisis con mucho cuidado.
Sobre el máster de Rallo no se que tal será pero intuyo que muy bueno,gracias a el y a Bestinver han llegado a mis manos libros que valen su peso en oro , toda mi perspectiva del mundo bursátil cambió desde entonces, entre en Matrix . Así que de elegir un máster me quedaría el suyo con los ojos cerrados.
Vives en Madrid??
Si quieres en verano quedamos unos días


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo ni el dinero, no merece la pena.Si quieres yo te enseñó gratis pero vamos que si quieres invertir de verdad hacer carteras con la metodología de Marckovich no te servirá de nada.Una cartera en base a los betas es una locura, al final no sabes ni lo que compras, la volatilidad pasada no tiene porque afectar a la volatilidad futura.
> 
> Markovich
> 
> ...



quereis ganar pasta?????
comprar prisas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> quereis ganar pasta?????
> comprar prisas



Nain, las prisas son malas consejeras. :XX:
Todas para usted. :


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> yo invierto en pocas ocasiones,cuando lo hago voy a tiro hecho.....



Supongo que de Colonial saliste tarifando:8:


----------



## aksarben (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



+1

Pump & Dump, que diría DP...


----------



## Maravedi (29 May 2013)

Ola k asei 
compráis prisa o k asei


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando haya una correción del 20%, vamos a ver quien aguantan los valores "debiles" además el BBVA y el SAN hay muchos inversores que van sin SL, que no es el caso de los debiles tipo "Prisa, gamesa y bankias"



Para algo están los stops. Coño, que no somos nuevos en estos foros!!!!!


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Supongo que de Colonial saliste tarifando:8:



tengo coloniales a una media de 1,30,y sí pierdo,.................pero ya dije que la multiplicaré por 5,y en esa si no hubierais sido tan idiotas os comentaría............:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:,pero mejor callarse y las plusvalias para mí


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Pero que trollaco dios mio, habla de no se que de no pagar comisiones y compra las prisas de 5.000 en 5.000 ....o lo que es lo mismo, de 750 en 750 euros.....

Zparo coño, que esto no es como el general....

Que sabes de alguna empresa relacionada con el mundo farmaceutico que esta en la cuerda floja??

Seguiremos informando....


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La veo veo antes un 33% abajo qye un 33% arriba... ¿y tu?
> 
> Pero bueno, tú eres el que se está jugando los dineros :X



Yo la veo en años más de 20 euros arriba. Un tercio más abajo sería magnífica para meter otro tanto.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para algo están los stops. Coño, que no somos nuevos en estos foros!!!!!



los stops son para las mariconas paga comisiones.Aquí se pone pasta encima de la mesa,y se aguanta la posición.

Pero claro para eso hay que invertir un par de veces al año,y no estar picoteando todos los días sin ganar un duro


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los bancos no pueden quebrar porque los respalda el estado.
> *El estado no puede quebrar porque lo respaldan los ciudadanos*.
> Los ciudadanos no pueden quebrar porque los respalda el fútbol.
> El futbol no puede quebrar porque lo respalda la banca. :
> En realidad toda la economía española es un chicharro, sólo las mentes privilegiadas sabrán que va a quebrar y que va a sobrevivir a la quema. ienso:



Pero pueden bajar entre un 70% y un 99% al estilo de BBVA, Popular y Bankia respectivamente.

Joder, que esto no es un buy and hold. Estáis camino de la ruina si pensáis en que el logo respaldaría una inversión. Es la definición académica de trader a corto e inversor a largo.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero que trollaco dios mio, habla de no se que de no pagar comisiones y compra las prisas de 5.000 en 5.000 ....o lo que es lo mismo, de 750 en 750 euros.....
> 
> Zparo coño, que esto no es como el general....
> 
> ...



sí he comprado 5000,pero antes había comprado 40.000.Ya tengo 45.000 y seguiré haciendo lo mismo.
Se entrar y se salirme


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> los stops son para las mariconas paga comisiones.*Aquí se pone pasta encima de la mesa,y se aguanta la posición*.
> 
> Pero claro para eso hay que invertir un par de veces al año,y no estar picoteando todos los días sin ganar un duro


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> no habéis ganado pasta en bolsa en vuestra puta vida,y eso que os pasais el día entero aquí dando comisiones s vuestras casas de valores.
> Yo invierto, 2-3 veces al año solamente,y se de lo que hablo.En los últimos 3 años,y tengo menos de 30 años de edad,he ganado 250.000 euros netos..........:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



ejemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Montonto tiene que estar muy contento contigo.

Aquí el único que supera las 6 cifras es el zahorí, que te quede claro. Es el tochovista del bid and ask.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 22:11 ----------




Zparo reincidente dijo:


> janus no se ha metido en ningún charco.............
> esta operación llevo *pensandola* 2 meses,y ahora es el momento de ejecutarla



Sinómino de cerebro. Vaya cagada mi brigada.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 22:12 ----------




Zparo reincidente dijo:


> quereis ganar pasta?????
> comprar prisas



Me estás achantando, mañana me veo saltando del barco:


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> quereis ganar pasta?????
> comprar prisas



Tengo una filosofía de vida aplicada al mundo empresarial y mas concretamente al mundo bursátil y es que nada es estatico ni imposible, lo que hoy puede ser una mala inversión puede que mañana no.
Ahora mismo no tengo el suficiente tiempo para analizar empresas de alto riesgo como esta,sacyr o fcc.Un pequeño apunte , he visto en sacyr y prisa que no por ello tiene que decir nada a largo plazo. El interés que pagan por su deuda de forma trimestral esta cayendo de forma muy considerable.

Prisa

En el caso de prisa han conseguido que su beneficio operativo sea positivo aunque claramente insuficiente.Con prisa soy muy exceptico porque creo que tarde o temprano emitirán bonos convertibles o pasaran deuda a equity y mi problema es que no se donde se quedaran los actuales accionistas, es un riesgo demasiado alto para asumirlo a la ligera. Sobre sacyr decir que tienen un % nada despreciable de Repsol, creo que un 9%(unos 2000 mill) el día que lo vendan van a quitarse deuda a casco porro otra cosa es que consigan proyectos rentables que hagan sostenible futuro y compitiendo en mercados internacionales porque aquí la construcción esta mas muerta que la familia Adams.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> los stops son para las mariconas paga comisiones.Aquí se pone pasta encima de la mesa,y se aguanta la posición.
> 
> Pero claro para eso hay que invertir un par de veces al año,y no estar picoteando todos los días sin ganar un duro



La verdad es que tu método parece bastante robusto. Si baja no se vende y entonces no se materializa pérdida alguna. Como es una entrada basada en el conocimiento y en información de calidad .... se espera y cuando suba como merece .... se recoge la cosecha.

La verdad es que parece impecable.

Hats off.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> los stops son para las mariconas paga comisiones.Aquí se pone pasta encima de la mesa,y se aguanta la posición.
> 
> Pero claro para eso hay que invertir un par de veces al año,y no estar picoteando todos los días sin ganar un duro



Yo hago muy pocas operaciones al año pero eso no quita que siga analizando el mercado. Personalmente nunca pongo stop loss van contra mi filosofía de inversión, el trabajo se hace antes de entrar no una vez dentro, solo he puesto dos veces stop profit.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hago muy pocas operaciones al año pero eso no quita que siga analizando el mercado. Personalmente nunca pongo stop loss van contra mi filosofía de inversión, el trabajo se hace antes de entrar no una vez dentro, solo he puesto dos veces stop profit.



así es como se gana la pasta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo la veo en años más de 20 euros arriba. Un tercio más abajo sería magnífica para meter otro tanto.



Ok, hablamos de TF diferentes. Si se pone a 5 le meto candela 



Janus dijo:


> Pero pueden bajar entre un 70% y un 99% al estilo de BBVA, Popular y Bankia respectivamente.
> 
> Joder, que esto no es un buy and hold. Estáis camino de la ruina si pensáis en que el logo respaldaría una inversión. Es la definición académica de trader a corto e inversor a largo.



No hace falta que lo expliques más, sabemos tu operativa, Sniper-Trading. 



Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que tu método parece bastante robusto. Si baja no se vende y entonces no se materializa pérdida alguna. Como es una entrada basada en el conocimiento y en información de calidad .... se espera y cuando suba como merece .... se recoge la cosecha.
> 
> La verdad es que parece impecable.
> 
> Hats off.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Piratón, yo el mago Janus te invoco.

Chart de Novavax y Lennar.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> así es como se gana la pasta



Además el trabajo me gusta hacerlo con el mercado cerrado, he descubierto que el análisis fundamental al margen de la psicosis bursatil es mas puro.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Además el trabajo me gusta hacerlo con el mercado cerrado, he descubierto que el análisis fundamental al margen de la psicosis bursatil es mas puro.



¿qué te parece elecnor?

Tengo la media en 6 euros,mis primeras acciones compradas hace 9 años,y que he ido acumulando.
Mi rentabilidad por dividendo es del 5% aproximadamente, la inversión se está pagando sola


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Os lo recomiendo, caviar para el intelecto. Está en radio y escrito

La verdad sobre el PIB español - Economía Directa 29-05-2013 en mp3 (29/05 a las 20:18:55) 01:12:50 2086019 - iVoox

Más dudas sobre la fiabilidad del PIB español - ElConfidencial.com

En Europa sorprende muchas veces que en España, ante caídas del PIB relativamente modestas, tenga este nivel de paro tan elevado y una recaudación fiscal tan baja sobre el PIB. En la siguiente tabla podemos ver la evolución del indicador de los cuatro grandes países de la Eurozona más Grecia, desde 2007, según datos de Eurostat.



Ahora veamos las variaciones en el porcentaje de parados durante ese mismo período.


En cuanto a recaudación fiscal como porcentaje del PIB, en Alemania entre 2007 y 2011 (último dato disponible en la OCDE) esta ha aumentado en 1,4%, en Francia -0,2%, en Grecia -1,3%, en Italia -0,3%, y en España -5,7%. En 2012, con unas subidas fortísimas de impuestos, la recaudación en España en porcentaje del PIB apenas ha subido unas pocas décimas.

Como se ve, en Grecia, con un aumento del paro similar, el PIB ha caído 16,5 puntos más que en España. Esto desde la perspectiva oficial se explica diciendo que el empleo que se ha perdido era muy poco productivo. Sin embargo, en las tablas input-output de la contabilidad nacional se ve claramente que esto no es cierto, luego no resulta una explicación convincente.

La medición del PIB español ya no refleja fielmente el nivel de actividad económicaRespecto a la recaudación fiscal, se ven variaciones muy pequeñas en todos los países a lo largo del tiempo, inferiores a 1,5 puntos porcentuales, excepto en España, donde la caída de la recaudación ha sido de 5,7 puntos, a pesar de haber sido uno de los países donde más han subido los impuestos. Este hecho ha desafiado en Europa el ingenio de los economistas que han intentado explicarlo, acudiendo a los argumentos más peregrinos, como que era así por el incremento exponencial de la economía sumergida en España. Este razonamiento no puede ser más ridículo, por cuanto la economía sumergida por definición está fuera de la contabilidad nacional (además de que las estimaciones más fiables hablan de una reducción de la economía sumergida desde 2007).

Por extraño que pueda parecer, nadie parece caer en la explicación más razonable a todos estos hechos, que es simplemente que la medición del PIB español ya no refleja fielmente el nivel de actividad económica. Esto lo podemos ver a continuación, tomando los tres grandes sectores de la economía: industria, servicios y construcción. Vamos a comparar los indicadores sintéticos de actividad (prácticamente coincidentes con el PIB) con los indicadores sectoriales de actividad que mejor correlación han mostrado históricamente.

Empezando con la construcción, comparamos el consumo de cemento con el ISCOF (indicador sintético de la construcción). Como se ve, la correlación fue excelente hasta 2008, pero desde entonces se pierde y actualmente la brecha es de unos 8.000 millones de euros de PIB trimestrales, con lo que la actividad real sería un tercio menos de la reflejada por el ISCOF.



En industria comparamos el IPI (índice de producción industrial) con el ISI (indicador sintético de la industria). Volvemos a encontrar una excelente correlación hasta 2008. Desde entonces, la brecha trimestral equivale a unos 8.000 millones de euros de PIB trimestrales, o un quinto de la actividad del sector.



La mayor diferencia la encontramos en los servicios de mercado. Comparamos el IASS deflactado con el IPC (índice de actividad de los servicios) con el ISS (indicador sintético de servicios). Una vez más se encuentra una excelente correlación hasta 2008, acumulándose desde entonces una brecha de unos 42.000 millones trimestrales, o un tercio de la actividad del sector.



Si asumimos que las otras pequeñas partidas del PIB están correctamente medidas (servicios de no mercado, agricultura e impuestos sobre importaciones, producción e IVA), esto implicaría que el PIB real sería en estos momentos un 21% menor de lo informado. Si así fuera, quedarían perfectamente explicados tres hechos claves de nuestra economía:

1) Baja recaudación fiscal. Con el nuevo PIB esta sería realmente del 40% y no del 32%, unos 3,3 puntos superior a la de 2007, algo perfectamente compatible con las fuertes subidas de impuestos.

2) Alto nivel de paro. Con el nuevo PIB queda explicado también el tremendo aumento del paro sufrido.

Urge que el INE aclare la razón de estas diferencias y que en su caso corrija los datos del PIB, lo cual sería muy beneficioso también para España de cara a la negociación de las condiciones de los inevitables rescates que están por venir3) Beneficios empresariales. Según la contabilidad nacional, los beneficios empresariales están en máximos, lo cual es incompatible con la enorme cantidad de quiebras y los grandes problemas que están teniendo la gran mayoría de las empresas. Sería también absurdo que con los beneficios en máximos las empresas se hubieran dedicado a despedir trabajadores a millones. Eso jamás ha pasado. Sin embargo, con el nuevo PIB los beneficios empresariales no serían un 7,5% mayores que los de 2007, como se informa oficialmente, sino un 43% menores, lo que es también compatible con la situación que se observa en las empresas, particularmente en las pequeñas.

Urge, pues, que el INE aclare la razón de estas diferencias y que en su caso corrija los datos del PIB, lo cual sería muy beneficioso también para España de cara a la negociación de las condiciones de los inevitables rescates que están por venir. Sería un excelente instrumento de presión, pues los sacrificios exigidos siempre tienen una relación con la situación real del cada país.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> yo voy a entar con 300.000 mi idea es comprar hasta el 0,18,luego tendre una media calculo de 0,17.Luego voy a meter cerca de 50.000 euros en Prisa.



jojojojojo Eres un troll de mucha categoría! Y menudo chorro de pasta que manejas, no te acabas de comprar un secarral de 15.000 leuros?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, yo el mago Janus te invoco.
> 
> Chart de Novavax y Lennar.



Novavax dificil de acotar (te pega un spike para arriba de un 30% en zona de techo.. le echo un hogo) 

Lennar se merece unos c-ortos, no? Mañana lo posteo que es tarde y he de terminar unas cosillas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

Hablando del sniper trading me parece interesante este artículo:
*Operar como un francotirador: combinar la agresión y el auto-control*

En un artículo reciente, resumí cómo una excesiva orientación al logro de un trader puede llevarle a “forzar” las operaciones, dejando a un lado los planes y las reglas de trading. Esto ocurre a menudo cuando los traders se frustran por las perdidas o por la lentitud de los mercados e intentan compensar la falta de resultados iniciando posiciones demasiado grandes o demasiadas posiciones. Los traders fuerzan la situación cuando se sienten presionados, ya sea por los beneficios, por la acción o para conseguir una ventaja competitiva sobre otros traders.

El resultado es una pérdida de auto-control, a medida que la agresividad reemplaza al buen juicio. El éxito en el trading puede ser discrecional o basado en sistemas, pero siempre debe estar regido por reglas, controlado por consideraciones básicas de gestión del riesgo y la oportunidad. Por supuesto, esto podría servir para una definición de una mala operativa: cuando la necesidad de operar desborda la necesidad de preservar e incrementar el capital.
Uno de mis pósteres favoritos en mi oficina es un francotirador militar en el campo de batalla, asomándose desde su escondite. El pie de foto dice: “La mejor arma del francotirador es una mente afinada. Combina el dominio del sigilo, la visualización del entorno, la balística y la habilidad de disparar con precisión en uno de las armas más letales que jamás haya infundido el miedo en el enemigo”.

Si el francotirador se volviese demasiado agresivo y se aburriese esperando al tiro adecuado, saltaría de su escondite y comenzaría a disparar al enemigo sin ton ni son. La mayoría de los tiros se desperdiciarían y el francotirador fuera de control sería rápidamente localizado y acribillado a tiros.

No, el francotirador espera al disparo ideal: el “sigilo” y la “visualización del entorno” son herramientas esenciales de su oficio. Ser un francotirador supone combinar la agresión con un exquisito auto-control y juicio. Es agresión controlada.

A lo largo de los años, he aprendido a operar como un francotirador, en vez de iniciar una posición tras otra rápidamente. Cuando finaliza una operación, me quedo fuera del mercado y espero una nueva oportunidad. Durante el tiempo de espera, refresco mi “visualización del entorno” (la valoración de las condiciones del mercado y mi propia condición) y vuelvo a mis reglas básicas de trading.
La idea es operar sólo cuando tengo una visión despejada del objetivo. Todo lo demás es espera y preparación, permanecer al margen en una posición defensiva. Es ese tiempo entre disparos al objetivo el que proporciona el auto-control. Es difícil forzar la situación cuando uno se toma el tiempo de volver a valorar la situación, volver a cargar y volver a cubrirse tras un tiro fallido. Con la suficiente repetición, este proceso se vuelve automático: su modo por defecto es el de auto-control.

Planifique. Opere. Vuelva a valorar el plan. Opere. Es un ritmo que combina lo mejor de la orientación al logro y la agresión con el buen juicio y la cautela. Es una sensación estupenda planificar una buena operación, ejecutarla a la perfección y a continuación tranquilizarse y esperar hasta la siguiente oportunidad. Cualquier habilidad, afinada y ejecutada con precisión, es una forma de obra de arte. Creo que los mejores francotiradores lo entienden.
*
Traducido del original: 
Trading Like a Sniper: Blending Aggression and Self-Control*


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> farol ,ninguno.
> Me estoy exponiendo ante todo el foro.
> Y proclamando que voy a hacer una entrada a lo hedge fund , en PRISA,para llevarme un saco de plusvalias,que cualquier mindungui del foro necesita 10-15 años de trabajo ganar



Haz un print-screen de la compra si tienes cojones.


----------



## Janus (29 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Novavax dificil de acotar (te pega un spike para arriba de un 30% en zona de techo.. le echo un hogo)
> 
> Lennar se merece unos c-ortos, no? Mañana lo posteo que es tarde y he de terminar unas cosillas



Novavax es oportunidad de largo en 1,90 USD. Lennar recorrido hasta 38 USD.


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hago muy pocas operaciones al año pero eso no quita que siga analizando el mercado. Personalmente nunca pongo stop loss van contra mi filosofía de inversión, el trabajo se hace antes de entrar no una vez dentro, solo he puesto dos veces stop profit.



Ese mismo método intento llevar yo... llevo poco tiempo, muchas horas de estudio... y escasas operaciones, pero entrando "fuerte" a los valores.ienso:
De momento no me va mal... (sin pérdidas y superando a la inflacción:, aunque todavía me queda camino...::


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿qué te parece elecnor?
> 
> Tengo la media en 6 euros,mis primeras acciones compradas hace 9 años,y que he ido acumulando.
> Mi rentabilidad por dividendo es del 5% aproximadamente, la inversión se está pagando sola



No esta mal, tiene unas cifras que me gustan, la rentabilidad del equity es elevada 15% su margen bruto es alto y su per es bajo.

Ahora miraría que han hecho en 2012 ya que aunque su endeudamiento aun es aceptable en solo un año lo han incrementado de una forma como poco escandalosa, han comprado algo?investigalo , si no hay nada que lo justifique si esa actitud financiera continua yo no seguiria en el valor.

Elecnor


Elecvnor-unience

De hecho fíjate por culpa de ese incremento en la deuda el margen neto, roe y Roa se ha desplomado y aunque sus ventas siguen creciendo su beneficio por acción no. Lo he mirado muy por encima habría que meterse mas en harina


----------



## Antigona (29 May 2013)

Mañana se mueve en el rango de o caída ligera -0.3% al cierre plano o subida moderada hasta el 0.5%, hoy incluso cayendo Europa con fuerza ha habido valores que han aguantado el tirón, mañana si el resto de bolsas en general mantienen el tirón y consigue de nuevo tantear los 8500 aguantará por ahí.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Ese mismo método intento llevar yo... llevo poco tiempo, muchas horas de estudio... y escasas operaciones, pero entrando "fuerte" a los valores.ienso:
> De momento no me va mal... (sin pérdidas y superando a la inflacción:, aunque todavía me queda camino...::



Poco a poco, piensa que todo el trabajo previo que hagas sera tranquilad que obtengas en el futuro cuando estés dentro de cada valor. Los ahorros hay que respetarlos, aquí hemos hablado en más de una ocasión que todos hemos perdido dinero pero lo que hay que ver es cuanto cuesta ganar ese dinero y mas aun cuanto cuesta ahorrarlo.Por eso hay que tener mucho respeto por el patrimonio propio.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No esta mal, tiene unas cifras que me gustan, la rentabilidad del equity es elevada 15% su margen bruto es alto y su per es bajo.
> 
> Ahora miraría que han hecho en 2012 ya que aunque su endeudamiento aun es aceptable en solo un año lo han incrementado de una forma como poco escandalosa, han comprado algo?investigalo , si no hay nada que lo justifique si esa actitud financiera continua yo no seguiria en el valor.
> 
> ...



hemos hecho compras: en Galicia paraques eólicos a precio de saldo,menos 1 millón el MW,también estamos cerrando una operación en Australia,crecimiento inorgánico............


----------



## paulistano (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> compro 5000 prisas por interdin,al cierre o maña comprare varios paquetes de 5000-10.000 por cajamadrid,bbva, o R4.
> 
> Bueno ahí van mis 5.000





Zparo reincidente dijo:


> acabo de meter la patita,ya soy socio en prisa.
> 
> Iré recogiendo papel como os digo, si veis paquetes de 5000-10.000 souy yo.
> No tengo prisa,en 2-4 días me da tiempo a coger.
> ...





Zparo reincidente dijo:


> sí he comprado 5000,pero antes había comprado 40.000.Ya tengo 45.000 y seguiré haciendo lo mismo.
> Se entrar y se salirme




Macho si te tiras el rollo por lo menos que no te pillemos.

Compras 5.000 y dices que ya has metido la patita y eres socio de prisa y que compraras paquetes de 5 o 10.000 acciones....

Y resulta que antes de esos 5.000 ahora dices, cuando te hemos apretado un poquito.....que antes has comprado 40.000???

Te crees que no sabemos que si fuese verdad que has comprado 40.000, no lo habrias posteado????

Le hacia troll mas profesional.

Hala, despues de cazar un troll me voy a hacer las palomitas para ponerme GoT 3x06:Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> hemos hecho compras: en Galicia paraques eólicos a precio de saldo,menos 1 millón el MW,también estamos cerrando una operación en Australia,crecimiento inorgánico............



Ha tenido que ser algo muy gordo, mira su cash flow


Elecnor


En 2012 pidieron 720 mill de deuda y solo devolvieron 144 mill, eso da para muchos molinosienso:Como sigan endeudándose a este ritmo van a tener problemas...

Y el capex ha pasado de 76 a 340 mill, esperó que sean compras solo a corto plazo porque esta cifra esta superando al flujo de caja operativo


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Macho si te tiras el rollo por lo menos que no te pillemos.
> 
> Compras 5.000 y dices que ya has metido la patita y eres socio de prisa y que compraras paquetes de 5 o 10.000 acciones....
> 
> ...




Es un troll pero de los buenos jojojojojo También comentaba en otro hilo que iba a comprar nosecuantas Gamesas y hace poco se ha comprado un secarral de 1,5 hectareas a 15.000 pavos, jojojojo, pedazo trollaco.

Pon un pantallazo y me como el owned ZParo! Troll de trolles.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ha tenido que ser algo muy gordo, mira su cash flow
> 
> 
> Elecnor
> ...



también hemos optado por el proyect finance


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> también hemos optado por el proyect finance



No se pero esta empresa es para leerse el informe completo de 2012 cuando lo publiquen en la cnmv. Son demasiados millones los que están en juego


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2013)

Llevo semanas dándole vueltas a comprar dólares "físicos".
El HCH en semanal es de libro.


----------



## jayco (29 May 2013)

Algun buen libro para empezar con el analisis técnico?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Algun buen libro para empezar con el analisis técnico?



JJ Murphy. Analisis técnico de los mercados financieros.
Es un compendio de todo.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llevo semanas dándole vueltas a comprar dólares "físicos".
> El HCH en semanal es de libro.



Yo no lo haría, la diferencia entre el precio de compra y venta hará que no ganes dinero hasta que el dolar se ponga por debajo de 1,2 cosa que veo muy difícil.


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> JJ Murphy. Analisis técnico de los mercados financieros.
> Es un compendio de todo.



Es la biblia. Yo aprendí con este libro

John J. Murphy - Technical Analysis Of The Financial Markets.pdf (download torrent) - TPB

Stan Wienstein - Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas

Stan_Weinstein___Los_Secretos_de_Ganar_Dinero_en_los__map_bo.pdf


----------



## vermer (29 May 2013)

¡¡Cómo os gusta jugar con los trollacos!!  

Zparo, ¿no ves que llevan descojonándose de ti tol p. día? De donde no hay....

Con el troll oficial del hilo creo que ya es suficiente.


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¡¡Cómo os gusta jugar con los trollacos!!
> 
> Zparo, ¿no ves que llevan descojonándose de ti tol p. día? De donde no hay....
> 
> Con el troll oficial del hilo creo que ya es suficiente.



Yo creo que de todo el mundo se puede aprender, mientras no falte el respeto cualquiera es bienvenido. Lo que hoy puede ser un troll mañana puede ser un gran inversor es como las empresas, el mundo no es estatico.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (29 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> ¡¡Cómo os gusta jugar con los trollacos!!
> 
> Zparo, ¿no ves que llevan descojonándose de ti tol p. día? De donde no hay....
> 
> Con el troll oficial del hilo creo que ya es suficiente.



oye todo el mundo no es miserable y pobre como tú.
Me importa una mierda lo que pienses de mí.
yo voy a lo mío, que es ganar pasta


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> oye todo el mundo no es miserable y pobre como tú.
> Me importa una mierda lo que pienses de mí.
> yo voy a lo mío, que es ganar pasta



Pero no faltes al personal hombre, así sera peor, es un consejo que te doy.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (29 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llevo semanas dándole vueltas a comprar dólares "físicos".
> El HCH en semanal es de libro.



EL dólar está muy inflado por la políticas QE de la Fed.
Es mejor que inviertas en activos físicos, en general todas la divisas se están devaluando en bloque aunque no lo parezca de momento. :no:


----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> oye todo el mundo no es miserable y pobre como tú.
> Me importa una mierda lo que pienses de mí.
> yo voy a lo mío, que es ganar pasta



En este hilo te has columpiado. Aquí somos más perros que carpanta :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## HisHoliness (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> oye todo el mundo no es miserable y pobre como tú.
> Me importa una mierda lo que pienses de mí.
> yo voy a lo mío, que es ganar pasta










Pon el pantallazo Carpanta!


----------



## vermer (29 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que de todo el mundo se puede aprender, mientras no falte el respeto cualquiera es bienvenido. Lo que hoy puede ser un troll mañana puede ser un gran inversor es como las empresas, el mundo no es estatico.



De todo forero se puede aprender. Pero de un troll no. El troll es la antítesis del forero. MV puede dar cierto ambientito cuando la cosa está parada, es bastante educado para la leña que recibe y cuando ha hecho falta le han parado los pies. OK. A cambio supongo que tiene unos honorarios por ese papel de cheer-leader...

Este en cambio no hay por dónde pillarlo. Menudo timo. En fin. Yo ya he hablado bastante más de lo que me corresponde por este mes. Paso a los expertos


----------



## ponzi (29 May 2013)

vermer dijo:


> De todo forero se puede aprender. Pero de un troll no. El troll es la antítesis del forero. MV puede dar cierto ambientito cuando la cosa está parada, es bastante educado para la leña que recibe y cuando ha hecho falta le han parado los pies. OK. A cambio supongo que tiene unos honorarios por ese papel de cheer-leader...
> 
> Este en cambio no hay por dónde pillarlo. Menudo timo. En fin. Yo ya he hablado bastante más de lo que me corresponde por este mes. Paso a los expertos



MV al principio era indomable lo que pasa que ya os habéis olvidado, de vez en cuando vuelve a sacar su espíritu libre jajajaja. Para nada has hablado bastante a algunos nos gusta leerte

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 23:47 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Pon el pantallazo Carpanta!



Tengo que poner la banda sonora


[YOUTUBE]dG7NaOsjADM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 May 2013)




----------



## bertok (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> oye todo el mundo no es miserable y pobre como tú.
> Me importa una mierda lo que pienses de mí.
> yo voy a lo mío, que es ganar pasta


----------



## pollastre (29 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> .Luego voy a meter cerca de 50.000 euros en Prisa.





Zparo reincidente dijo:


> .
> Me estoy exponiendo ante todo el foro.
> Y proclamando que voy a hacer una entrada a lo hedge fund , en PRISA,para llevarme un saco de plusvalias,




Así que va a hacer una entrada "a lo hedge fund".

Con 50.000 pavos de mierda. 

Pedaso de HF, miarma.

Esto no es Veteranos, caballero. En este hilo, incluso para trollear hay que tener estilo o dinero. Es inadmisible que se presente ante nosotros tieso de ambas cosas.

Haga el favor.

Y antes de cerrar la puerta al salir, sea tan amable de explicar a los foreros cúal es su extraño interés en pregonar públicamente una _presunta_ operación tan maravillosa como la que lleva voceando toda la tarde.

Lo mismo es Ud. como Batman, agresivo ejecutivo bursátil de día, y caritativo superhéroe de noche que se dedica a ayudar desinteresadamente a los desvalidos foreros. Quién sabe.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Unos pequeños apuntillos que acabo de observar en el mercado....


Bestinfond para quien no lo haya mirado esta ya en 130, en verano estaba por debajo de 90

Mirar los gráficos de Portugal telecom y Rotal imtech, la primera después de repartir beneficios se esta poniendo a precios atractivos.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> . En este hilo, incluso para trollear hay que tener estilo o dinero.



Yo hoy he invertido en Prisa con estilo, sin dinero y un poco de miedo. Sabe cuantas acciones he comprado?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo hoy he invertido en Prisa con estilo, sin dinero y un poco de miedo. Sabe cuantas acciones he comprado?



500.000 ,venga tirate el pisto


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> 500.000 ,venga tirate el pisto




Ná, Zparo yo no soy como tu, yo meto mi pasta for real, few but real








6.666 acciones. Mañana o pasado a lo mejor van otras 6.666, pero me jode estropear el número.


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo hoy he invertido en Prisa con estilo, sin dinero y un poco de miedo. Sabe cuantas acciones he comprado?



Mañana si me caliento voy yo, sin dinero, sin miedo, sin verguenza y sin estilo*






*se las comprare a alguien del foro a 0,148:



Es broma, no creo que entre en este juego:fiufiu:


----------



## burbujito1982 (30 May 2013)

aunque sigo atrincherado a las órdenes del general Bertok, tengo unas dudas para el señor Janus (y cualquiera que quiera aportar):

Por las noches cuando repaso el hilo miro el gráfico diario de FCC. He observado que todos los dias da unos "bandazos" con una diferencia entre máximos y mínimos ¿considerable?.

¿Está usted aprovechando "la jugada" todos los dias o sigue su estrategia de esperar a que suba?

y al hilo de la pregunta anterior dos cuestiones: ¿esto es una estrategia buy&hold, o ha puesto algún stop?

Muchas gracias, pero por ahora seguiré mirando los toros desde la barrera e intentando aprender del los foreros que aportan sus conocimientos desinterasademente.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mañana si me caliento voy yo, sin dinero, sin miedo, sin verguenza y sin estilo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seguro que a mi, con lo miedica que soy al primer susto las vendo. ::

Al final no se si voy o vengo, si el primero que aviso fue Janus o el ZP troll, si esto a sido el gran troleo del dia y yo he picado cual :cook:, o si Pandoro se ha decepcionado del gato y se ha encaprichado conmigo para celebrar el mes de las flores.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

como sois pobres,llamais troll a cualquiera que tenga un poder adquisitivo mayor que vosotros


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> como sois pobres,llamais troll a cualquiera que tenga un poder adquisitivo mayor que vosotros



Yo estoy dispuesto a defender a cualquiera menos con esa actitud


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> como sois pobres,llamais troll a cualquiera que tenga un poder adquisitivo mayor que vosotros



Povre pero honrao. y tu un troll! Carpanta!

Estas son inversiones trial, my friend...just for the fun.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

El juego del cash flow, fijaros hasta el lo reconoce el aprendizaje a través de la lectura es el menos util.....hasta que no te pegas una buena castaña no aprendes lo que es de verdad la bolsa


Cash flow


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El juego del cash flow, fijaros hasta el lo reconoce el aprendizaje a través de la lectura es el menos util.....hasta que no te pegas una buena castaña no aprendes lo que es de verdad la bolsa
> 
> 
> Cash flow



Padre Pobre Padre Rico. Gran libro para empezar a interesarse por las finanzas.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 May 2013)

Anoche me quedé un ratito en el after inspirado por el nivelón de algunas soirés recientes, pero ante el ambiente after que se respiraba que contento estoy de volver al turno de mañana. No sé si tendré estilo o dinero suficiente, lo que sé es que ya tengo demasiada edad para andar cazando troles a las 3 de la mañana (qué tiempos el Neverwinter). Pero como antiguo jugador de rol en línea reconocer el sorprendente uso del yo “mayestóntico” que se pudo ver anoche. 

Buenos días. 

¡Ah!... A lo que iba: ¡Vamos a morir todos!


----------



## Misterio (30 May 2013)

El Nikkei si que sabe volver a los viejos tiempos, el otro día baja un 7% luego que si sube un poco ahora baja un 4%, esos son los días graciosos ;D


----------



## Maravedi (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> como sois pobres,llamais troll a cualquiera que tenga un poder adquisitivo mayor que vosotros



En qué puesto de la Forbes andas?


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> aunque sigo atrincherado a las órdenes del general Bertok, tengo unas dudas para el señor Janus (y cualquiera que quiera aportar):
> 
> Por las noches cuando repaso el hilo miro el gráfico diario de FCC. He observado que todos los dias da unos "bandazos" con una diferencia entre máximos y mínimos ¿considerable?.
> 
> ...





Buy and hold con punto de entrada en 6,79.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Padre Pobre Padre Rico. Gran libro para empezar a interesarse por las finanzas.



A mi me parece que es un autor interesante y por su vida privada no es ningún vende humo. En el cuadrante del flujo del dinero recalca que para operar en cada cuadrante necesitas mentalidad difererente, si eres inversor no puedes comportarte como un empleado, además aunque muy a lo bruto diferencia entre cuenta de perdidas y ganancias,balance y cash flow. Si te gusta la lectura de este estilo tienes "el hombre mas rico de babilonia", es pequeño y solo de lectura así que si puedes consiguelo en una biblioteca o por internet, en una tarde ya lo has leído.


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Seguro que a mi, con lo miedica que soy al primer susto las vendo. ::
> 
> Al final no se si voy o vengo, si el primero que aviso fue Janus o el ZP troll, si esto a sido el gran troleo del dia y yo he picado cual :cook:, o si Pandoro se ha decepcionado del gato y se ha encaprichado conmigo para celebrar el mes de las flores.



Fue Janus el primero en dar el aviso. Aunque hay que reconocer que ver como posteriormente se han estado vendiendo como crecepelo da un mal rollo de tres pares de cojones.

Yo entré, aunque por suerte con no mucha carga.


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2013)

Ufff-... suerte a los prisianos!! pero no es mi tipo de inversión. Eso si..las palomitas las tengo aquí a mi lado


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2013)

Lanzando la caña en el SP 10 puntos más abajo.


----------



## Cascooscuro (30 May 2013)

No se si se ha comentado ya...

PRISA: Telefonica comprara Digital+

PRISA Telefónica comprará digital + y los Insiders aumentan su participación | GESPROBOLSA


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

guaneamos a lo japo o ke aze :fiufiu:

reve chavalin , el sp500 se va a la mm50 por donde pasa la alcista , no hagas el tonto :no:


----------



## peseteuro (30 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> guaneamos a lo japo o ke aze :fiufiu:
> 
> reve chavalin , el sp500 se va a la mm50 por donde pasa la alcista , no hagas el tonto :no:



Antes de guaner hoy se va a poner un poco en verde y si a las 12:00 estamos por debajo de 8395 entonces bajaremos como poco hasta los 8256


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

cerrado el gapsito , peor para los larguistas , peseteuro la clave del ibex es la mm200 , es la base del lateral , ahi si que me pondria largo si el estocastico en diario esta cercano a cero ienso:


----------



## Roninn (30 May 2013)

Cafe con leche y axioma matutino de MV.

Si no como que no empiezo bien el dia.

_-Ring Ring. It? Tenemos que hacer un enviroment en cloud
-Que os ponga un ftp guarro no? Vayaseustealamierda, que estoy mirando los chicharros del continuo, no moleste._


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

reve el sp500 esta deseando ir a buscar siporte en la mm50 y la alcista azul :fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (30 May 2013)

Me gustan los hotelitos NHH!!


----------



## Roninn (30 May 2013)

Habia un forero que solto las Fannie Mae, no? Que salvajada hicieron ayer en la cotización

De 5,44$ a 2$ y de ahi a 4$ ::

Los hamigos de Zerohedge comentan aqui la belleza algoritmica del asunto comparandolo con un oscilador harmonico.


----------



## peseteuro (30 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gapsito , peor para los larguistas , peseteuro la clave del ibex es la mm200 , es la base del lateral , ahi si que me pondria largo si el estocastico en diario esta cercano a cero ienso:



Primero tiene que dirigirse hacia la mm200 yo las pautas que he propuesto es más a intradiario mucho antes de que llegue a tocar la MM en diario, si se cumple la pauta que he comentado nos pondremos cortos hasta llegar a los 8265 aprox, y luego a reevaluar de nuevo. Y de momento parece que se está cumpliendo, yo diría que mucho ojo al ver el verde y las cercanías de los 8500 por eso hay que tener en cuenta que pasa media hora antes de las 12:00 y a esa hora confirmamos


----------



## Krim (30 May 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Habia un forero que solto las Fannie Mae, no? Que salvajada hicieron ayer en la cotización
> 
> De 5,44$ a 2$ y de ahi a 4$ ::
> 
> Los hamigos de Zerohedge comentan aqui la belleza algoritmica del asunto comparandolo con un oscilador harmonico.



Yo lo veo más parecido a un electrocardiograma. Me alegro por el forero, porque esos saltos en cotización aparte de pasta son años de vida:cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Puede haber un peponian curioso en estos días...con superación de 1700.









Spoiler



...y gol de Señor ::


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No se si se ha comentado ya...
> 
> PRISA: Telefonica comprara Digital+
> 
> PRISA Telefónica comprará digital + y los Insiders aumentan su participación | GESPROBOLSA



De ahí vienen sus problemas, aunque hoy veamos a prisa mal no nos olvidemos que es un grupo líder tanto en radio,prensa,libros de texto y en televisión.Su gran problema fue meterse donde no le llamaban y encima a crédito, de aquellos lodos estos barros.

Prisa compra Sogecable

800 mill puede ser una cifra adecuada para ambos así que no lo descartaria, aun así tendrán que vender algo mas,creo que necesitaan 700-800 mill mas para dejar el negocio saneado. Financieramente a nivel de balance están mucho mejor que en 2009,tienen mas equity,menos deuda y la que tienen en su gran mayoría es a largo plazo, además el flujo de caja operativo mas o menos esta aguantando el tirón mientras que el capex han constituido rebajarlo.En la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias se ve los intereses que pagaban en 2009 ascendían a 170 mill en 2012 esa cifra era de 113 mill.Sin embargo algo que si me preocupa es que están gastando mucho en gastos operativos, esta cifra en apenas 4 años se ha multiplicado por tres lo que ha hecho que su beneficio operativo haya caído en picado.Si no fuese por los deterioros de valor del fondo de comercio que día si y día también se ven obligados a provisionar esta gente estaría ganando dinero, lo que hacen los aires de grandeza.


Prisa


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Ponzi

¿como ves Telefonica?

Pienso que puede ser una muy buena oportunidad a medio/largo plazo...


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Prisa


Sin embargo no son flexibles, mirar sus ingresos han caído en picado y sin embargo el coste de sus ventas y el coste laboral permanece prácticamente intacto, me da que aquí hay gente que gana su buena pasta y no esta dispuesta a apearse del burro.


----------



## inversobres (30 May 2013)

Imagino que habreis mirado lo que los majisimos de la CE piden a cambio de relajar el deficit, prono se quitaran las risas. Nos vamos a zampar otra subida de impuestos como las mejores.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 May 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Habia un forero que solto las Fannie Mae, no? Que salvajada hicieron ayer en la cotización
> 
> De 5,44$ a 2$ y de ahi a 4$ ::
> 
> Los hamigos de Zerohedge comentan aqui la belleza algoritmica del asunto comparandolo con un oscilador harmonico.



Fuí yo y lo ocurrido ayer lo posteé un poco mas atrás. Brutal lo que hizo.
Aun así me hubiera salido bien, las tenía a 0,80 desde hace años y las vendí a una media de 1,70 mas o menos.


----------



## Krim (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Prisa
> 
> Sin embargo no son flexibles, mirar sus ingresos han caído en picado y sin embargo el coste de sus ventas y el coste laboral permanece prácticamente intacto, me da que aquí hay gente que gana su buena pasta y no esta dispuesta a apearse del burro.



Te digo lo mismo que le digo a todo fundamentalista religioso: Tus análisis no nos sirven, no nos interesan y no los miramos. No estamos aquí por eso aunque tu débil mente no lo entienda .

(Desde el cariño, el respeto y los besitos)


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2013)

Buenos días,

Ha llegado el momento de liquidar toda la posi en DEOLEO, llevo días vendiendo, objetivo alcanzado, puede que me pierda otro tramo al alza, pero no me gustan los Reverse Splits, quizás en 0.40 10a1= 4.00 e.

Algo traman.


----------



## inversobres (30 May 2013)

A las 14:30 esten preparados pues el PIB usano estara cocinadito para dar sorpresa. Con ello se provocara revuelo con el tema de la FED y ya saben... chupinazo.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ponzi
> 
> ¿como ves Telefonica?
> 
> Pienso que puede ser una muy buena oportunidad a medio/largo plazo...



Llevo recomendándola desde el verano, a mi me parece que aunque demasiado lentamente están haciendo cosas, es como el alumno gamberro que se empieza aplicar, por debajo de 10,50 es una buena inversión a largo plazo. De 10,50 a 14 en tres años es un 10% anual, a poco que le sumes algo de dividendos y siendo muy conservador (0,5-0,7) la rentabilidad se dispara al 15%


----------



## LCIRPM (30 May 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> El Nikkei si que sabe volver a los viejos tiempos, el otro día baja un 7% luego que si sube un poco ahora baja un 4%, esos son los días graciosos ;D



Dando oportunidades a los que nos perdimos la primera subida, miren que soi malo dibujando, pero los niveles me recuerdan a un tal fivonachi. o


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a todo fundamentalista religioso: Tus análisis no nos sirven, no nos interesan y no los miramos. No estamos aquí por eso aunque tu débil mente no lo entienda .
> 
> (Desde el cariño, el respeto y los besitos)



Digo empresas para que cada uno las analice con su metodologia, no trato de imponer mis criterios a nadie y te aseguro que todo lleva un trabajo detrás y muchas horas.Un apunte,debe ser que no te has fijado en algunas empresas que he ido diciendo, algunas hasta han duplicado su cotización en menos de un año.A lo tonto igual he posteado 200-300 negocios tanto de España,Portugal,Italia,Alemania,Francia y Usa


----------



## inversobres (30 May 2013)

En.breves.los 8500. Preparando artilleria, spaña eata sentenciada pero el chicharro es manipulable.


----------



## TenienteDan (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a todo fundamentalista religioso: Tus análisis no nos sirven, no nos interesan y no los miramos. No estamos aquí por eso aunque tu débil mente no lo entienda .
> 
> (Desde el cariño, el respeto y los besitos)



No se si no le he entendido bien, pero aunque yo tampoco presto mucha atención a los fundamentales y sólo miro los chart, me encantan los análisis de Ponzi y en más de una ocasión si me han servido, si me interesan y si los miro.

Aquí cada uno tiene sus razones para estar o no estar, pero nadie está legitimado para decir lo que nos interesa o no al resto de foreros.

(Desde el cariño, el respeto y los besitos)


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ha llegado el momento de liquidar toda la posi en DEOLEO, llevo días vendiendo, objetivo alcanzado, puede que me pierda otro tramo al alza, pero no me gustan los Reverse Splits, quizás en 0.40 10a1= 4.00 e.
> 
> Algo traman.



Yo me quedo cuidandola:XX:

Desde 1,6::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Economía.- Warren Buffet invierte 7.750 millones en la compra de NV Energy - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> En.breves.los 8500. Preparando artilleria, spaña eata sentenciada pero el chicharro es manipulable.



Pongase laaaaargoooooo....40 puntos faciles:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a todo fundamentalista religioso: Tus análisis no nos sirven, no nos interesan y no los miramos. No estamos aquí por eso aunque tu débil mente no lo entienda .
> 
> (Desde el cariño, el respeto y los besitos)



Pues se equivoca sr. Krim, este ponzi es un crack! Más que despreciar sus análisis, debería usarlos para complementar su visión del mercado.


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo me quedo cuidandola:XX:
> 
> Desde 1,6::



Es muy probable que la mantengan en este rango hasta efectuar el RS, son plusvas a mano, no se pueden dejar escapar, recuerdo que cuando vendimos PRISA en 0.4, muchas manos débiles compraban, Pecata M, no supo ver la señal wanera.

Mejor perder algo y bajarse a tiempo, DEOLEO puede ser atractiva de nuevo con el CS, cuando la bajen de 3.00e a 1.80e para colocar el paquete de BANKIa.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues se equivoca sr. Krim, este ponzi es un crack! Más que despreciar sus análisis, debería usarlos para complementar su visión del mercado.



Ponzi es un gentleman, the market's lord.

Él con su templanza y técnica confiere un excepcional equilibrio a los desmanes instintivos de muchos de nosotros.


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2013)

Creo que Krim ha querido decir que este es un hilo más de semi chicharros (a día de hoy en España para mí lo son el 99.9%) y que los fundamentales sirven relativamente poco. Quiero creer que se ha expresado con cierta poca fortuna en las formas.

Dicho esto, no estoy tampoco de acuerdo en el fondo. Muchas de las que estaban bien por fundamentales al final han acabado dando la razón.


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2013)

Buscando noticias de NVAX en G, me sale link referencial a ASTRAZENECA, en busq última hora, voy a entrar de nuevo en este precio.

Algún bots relacionado en el site de AZ, puede estar relacionado con NVAX?


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Madre mía. 

El Smithson, Peponian & Co. que llevan cocinando lentamente desde ayer.

Cuando ejecuten la configuración, esto va a ser una fiesta.


----------



## juanfer (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que le digo a todo fundamentalista religioso: Tus análisis no nos sirven, no nos interesan y no los miramos. No estamos aquí por eso aunque tu débil mente no lo entienda .
> 
> (Desde el cariño, el respeto y los besitos)



Ponzi lleva mucho tiempo asesorando con sus análisis fundamentales, sus análisis los veo igual de validos o más que algunos analistos de la prensa salmon, que la mayoría tienen intereses ocultos.

Creo que es un activo de los mas valiosos del foro.

Yo siempre tengo en cuenta sus maravillosos análisis, hace tiempo vi la conferencia anual de bestinver y muchas de las cosas que comentaban, ya habían sido comentadas por Ponzi en el foro, eso demuestra que es muy interesante.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

En Prisa hay bastante volumen en el bid entre 0,14 y 0,145. Esa es la línea maginot. Por debajo hay que salirse.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre mía.
> 
> El Smithson, Peponian & Co. que llevan cocinando lentamente desde ayer.
> 
> Cuando ejecuten la configuración, esto va a ser una fiesta.



Ya lo he comentado al principio de la mañana

Que me huele a master class peponian que asusta...

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 10:30 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que Krim ha querido decir que este es un hilo más de semi chicharros (a día de hoy en España para mí lo son el 99.9%) y que los fundamentales sirven relativamente poco. Quiero creer que se ha expresado con cierta poca fortuna en las formas.
> 
> Dicho esto, no estoy tampoco de acuerdo en el fondo. Muchas de las que estaban bien por fundamentales al final han acabado dando la razón.



Creo que iba de coña..

pero como comentas le ha salido algo desafortunado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Por algo es el Oracle of Madrid....

Le voy a hacer esta tarde una tarjetita de visita.....


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2013)

Las compras de insiders en PRISA, no son garantia de nada, calderilla para engatusar a inversores BBQ.

Compré algunas en 0.145 y las vendí en 0.15 el mismo día, no siento cómodo allí.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Las compras de insiders en PRISA, no son garantia de nada, calderilla para engatusar a inversores BBQ.
> 
> Compré algunas en 0.145 y las vendí en 0.15 el mismo día, no siento cómodo allí.



DP, ¿algún chicharrillo inquieto del Nasdaq que quiera recomendar?

¿como ve el sector pharma en USA?


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2013)

Muchas han despegado, CLDX ACAD MKND, quizás Nvax puede que vuelva a remontar, tiene pendiente la aprobación en junta accionistas -Junio, cositas interesantes, una de mis favs MAKO llevo algunas desde hace un mes, pero no la considero xixarrín.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Vamos a ir refrescando gifs para que los conforeros recuerden que es el putibex....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos a ir refrescando gifs para que los conforeros recuerden que es el putibex....


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2013)

CAF tiene los contactos en Brasil, fábrica allí, acepta llevar a Talgo en su oferta y su Oaris es uno de los únicos tres trenes que Brasil ha homologado para este concurso.

Talgo no deja de ser una subsidiaria de Bombardier, canadiense, se niega a juntarse con CAF como obligaba Fomento pero tiene todos los sobres que un buen gobierno hispanistaní (y más si es pepero) requiere... 

¿Quién se llevará el gato al agua?


----------



## ikergutierrez (30 May 2013)

Donde veis el suelo de la siguiente caida del IBEX35?
7200??


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Digo empresas para que cada uno las analice con su metodologia, no trato de imponer mis criterios a nadie y te aseguro que todo lleva un trabajo detrás y muchas horas.Un apunte,debe ser que no te has fijado en algunas empresas que he ido diciendo, algunas hasta han duplicado su cotización en menos de un año.A lo tonto igual he posteado 200-300 negocios tanto de España,Portugal,Italia,Alemania,Francia y Usa



.
Ponzi, tengo especial admiración por las personas que son capaces de contestar educadamente incluso después de que otra les haya menospreciado o insultado. Chapeau por tu respuesta. Otros se ve que prefieren presumir de ignorancia y mala educación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Por cierto....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre mía.
> 
> El Smithson, Peponian & Co. que llevan cocinando lentamente desde ayer.
> 
> Cuando ejecuten la configuración, esto va a ser una fiesta.



.
pollastre, que nostalgia de sus gráficos del control de tracción. ¿Ya no lo usa?


----------



## Krim (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues se equivoca sr. Krim, este ponzi es un crack! Más que despreciar sus análisis, debería usarlos para complementar su visión del mercado.



No los desprecio, y de hecho, estoy bastante seguro de que lleva toda la razón del mundo.

A lo que voy es que creo que nadie aquí compra prisas porque crea que la empresa va bien, o que tiene futuro, o que va a crecer precisamente. Estamos jugando con la cotización de la empresa, y no con su valor real.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 11:05 ----------

Joder...lo del cariño y el respeto era de verdad, que parece que medio foro se lo ha tomado a que le estaba menospreciando, mis disculpas, que susceptibles os habeis levantado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No los desprecio, y de hecho, estoy bastante seguro de que lleva toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> A lo que voy es que creo que nadie aquí compra prisas porque crea que la empresa va bien, o que tiene futuro, o que va a crecer precisamente. Estamos jugando con la cotización de la empresa, y no con su valor real.



Ah, ok. Yo creo que todos los que han comprado PRS saben que es un cubo de mierda. De todas formas lo que ha comentado ya se lo hemos dicho al Oracle of Madrid de forma gráfica,

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/70359d19-b147-44b0-9160-faee84797f88/05.30.2013-11.07.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/70359d19-b147-44b0-9160-faee84797f88/05.30.2013-11.07.png" width="393" height="385" border="0" /></a>

pero el sigue erre que erre ::


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2013)

enjoy
*KPCB Internet trends*
2013 Internet Trends &mdash; Kleiner Perkins Caufield Byers


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> pollastre, que nostalgia de sus gráficos del control de tracción. ¿Ya no lo usa?



El algoritmo de "Grip" .... sí, daba buenos resultados, pero de vez en cuando cometía errores y me hacía palmar. 

Actualmente leo las vísceras de ratones de campo, es un sistema que nunca falla y me proporciona más platita grande inocho:::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El algoritmo de "Grip" .... sí, daba buenos resultados, pero de vez en cuando cometía errores y me hacía palmar.
> 
> Actualmente leo las vísceras de ratones de campo, es un sistema que nunca falla y me proporciona más platita grande inocho:::::



A eso iba yo ahora, a ver cuantos ratones ha matado hoy.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No los desprecio, y de hecho, estoy bastante seguro de que lleva toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> A lo que voy es que creo que nadie aquí compra prisas porque crea que la empresa va bien, o que tiene futuro, o que va a crecer precisamente. Estamos jugando con la cotización de la empresa, y no con su valor real.
> 
> ...



No tengo toda la razón del mundo de hecho me he equivocado en muchas ocasiones y volveré a equivocarme.Es verdad que tengo otro timing inversor respecto a la mayoría del foro por eso suelo analizar las empresas por la noche, me afectan menos los movimientos bursátiles y así troleo menos al resto que suelen operar en el intradiario ya que entiendo que no es lo mismo entradas de un día que de meses. Muchas veces mezclo el análisis de las empresas con lo que ven otros foreros,por ejemplo el pirata con eon


----------



## TenienteDan (30 May 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No los desprecio, y de hecho, estoy bastante seguro de que lleva toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> A lo que voy es que creo que nadie aquí compra prisas porque crea que la empresa va bien, o que tiene futuro, o que va a crecer precisamente. Estamos jugando con la cotización de la empresa, y no con su valor real.
> 
> ...



Gracias Krim, ya imaginaba, por sus otros post, que usted era de los educados y decentes :Aplauso:.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A eso iba yo ahora, a ver cuantos ratones ha matado hoy.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:




Uso mi equipo doméstico de rayos-x para leerles las vísceras, so bestia :XX::XX:


Tengo un cartel grande en la oficina que pone "No animal was harmed during this trading session" ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El algoritmo de "Grip" .... sí, daba buenos resultados, pero de vez en cuando cometía errores y me hacía palmar.
> 
> Actualmente leo las vísceras de ratones de campo, es un sistema que nunca falla y me proporciona más platita grande inocho:::::



practica la caza menor y sigue la dieta mediterranea , encima gana dinerito :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Uso mi equipo doméstico de rayos-x para leerles las vísceras, so bestia :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> Tengo un cartel grande en la oficina que pone "No animal was harmed during this trading session" ::::



Si, bueno, ya....


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Mañana se mueve en el rango de o caída ligera -0.3% al cierre plano o subida moderada hasta el 0.5%, hoy incluso cayendo Europa con fuerza ha habido valores que han aguantado el tirón, mañana si el resto de bolsas en general mantienen el tirón y consigue de nuevo tantear los 8500 aguantará por ahí.



Me autocito, de momento se mantiene mi predicción, para por la tarde preveo ligera correción al alza, hoy cierra plano o plano-verde.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> El algoritmo de "Grip" .... sí, daba buenos resultados, pero de vez en cuando cometía errores y me hacía palmar.
> 
> Actualmente leo las vísceras de ratones de campo, es un sistema que nunca falla y me proporciona más platita grande inocho:::::





maese polllastre es como Darth Vader, como un algoritmo cometa un error ya sabe lo que le espera ... :abajo:


----------



## donpepito (30 May 2013)

Los inversores han tardado en asimilar las noticias trampa de PRISA, ahora son PRISAs por entrar, no me lo creo!


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No tengo toda la razón del mundo de hecho me he equivocado en muchas ocasiones y volveré a equivocarme.Es verdad que tengo otro timing inversor respecto a la mayoría del foro por eso suelo analizar las empresas por la noche, me afectan menos los movimientos bursátiles y así troleo menos al resto que suelen operar en el intradiario ya que entiendo que no es lo mismo entradas de un día que de meses. Muchas veces mezclo el análisis de las empresas con lo que ven otros foreros,por ejemplo el pirata con eon



Agree..El timing de los funda-mentalistas es totalmente diferente. Ahora un verdadero fundamentalista deberia estar mano sobre mano esperando el momento para comprar y con liquidez maxima. Las opciones que yo estoy estudiando poco a poco para cuando llegue el momento:

KO
PG
VW
NKE
UA
GOOG
NVO
DEO
BRK-B
UL
NESN
IEP
V

Me falta el sector energetico que no acabo de ver claro. No me gustan demasiado las tecnologicas y telecos mas que para ir rotandolas de año en año...Solo hay que hacer un ejercicio de compra de estas acciones en 2009 y su revalorizacion actual..ienso:

PER ES MI DIOS Y ROE SU PROFETA::


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2013)

PRS 0.17 +13,33% 
de locos. Ha entrado Eurodeal, a mercado, comprando 500.000 titulos ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Agree..El timing de los funda-mentalistas es totalmente diferente. Ahora un verdadero fundamentalista deberia estar mano sobre mano esperando el momento para comprar y con liquidez maxima. Las opciones que yo estoy estudiando poco a poco para cuando llegue el momento:
> 
> KO
> PG
> ...



Amén ::


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

A herradura azul,le gusta prisa.

Vengo a recoger mi owned ,ahhh no

155.000 ya en cartera, y pienso seguir comprando


----------



## Nico (30 May 2013)

Ay!, qué momentos cuando podía compartir las sesiones del IBEX con Uds. :´´(

Con esto de Prisa (que al final va a terminar siendo un buen negocio y todo) me he quedado un rato para ver la cotización al inicio y no he podido menos que disfrutar del clima del hilo.

Guybrush está desatado con sus gráficas y Maese Pollastre sigue dando sus lecciones... ya vi que reapareció Clacla y hasta DonPepito sigue liquidando chicharos por ahi.

Y eso si dejar de lado las dos o tres entradas al foro de Market Maker y los niveles de Fran.

Y Don ghjghj ?, esta vez no se metió en Bankinter ? (la llevo desde los 2.40 dicho sea de paso) :Baile:

No quiero faltar el respeto a aquellos que no he nombrado (pido disculpas, es para no hacer esto largo no porque no los tenga en mente) así que, un gran saludo a todos y seguiré dándome una vuelta de solo-lectura por las tardes. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## jopitxujo (30 May 2013)

Lo de Prisa creo que de momento solo es un amago, a media sesión ha llegado casi al volumen de ayer pero no deja de ser menos de 1 millón de euros hasta ahora.


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Ya empieza a volverse verde. Predicción clavada.

A ver si consigue llegar a los 8500, pero no creo que hoy en caso de subir suba más del 0.5

Matengo mi rango para hoy: -0.3/+0.5


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Lo de Prisa creo que de momento solo es un amago, a media sesión ha llegado casi al volumen de ayer pero no deja de ser menos de 1 millón de euros hasta ahora.



también mira lo que capitaliza,150 millones de euros.No pretenderas que mueva 10 millones de euros,hay mucho inversor pillado e institucionales que entraron para dar solidez que no venderán

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 11:49 ----------

A herradura azul,le gusta otra acción.

¿quieren confirmarla?¿sí o no?


----------



## juanfer (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> A herradura azul,le gusta prisa.
> 
> Vengo a recoger mi owned ,ahhh no
> 
> 155.000 ya en cartera, y pienso seguir comprando



Pronto va a conseguir un sillón en el consejo de administración.


----------



## Krim (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> también mira lo que capitaliza,150 millones de euros.No pretenderas que mueva 10 millones de euros,hay mucho inversor pillado e institucionales que entraron para dar solidez que no venderán



No creas, 10 de 150 millones, es el 7% aprox de la capitalización...todos nos conocemos cierto fabricante de chips que ha pasado del 10% en un día.


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Donde veis el suelo de la siguiente caida del IBEX35?
> 7200??



El suelo está difícil de definir. El soporte en el que lleva todos los años moviéndose son los 8500. Está coqueteando mucho con él.

Si demuestra ser un soporte fiable y los datos macro acompañan algo, no veo al Ibex cayendo demasiado de ahí, hoy los valores grandes están subiendo más que la media del Ibex, eso es señal alcista.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

herradura azul me comenta otra acción con operación corporativa


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> herradura azul me comenta otra acción con operación corporativa




¿Anacott Steel? Ya la llevo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

Bueno, donde dije diego digo digo.
Ayer, tras consultar con la parienta me dijo que comprase PRISA. He comprado muy poco, por lo tanto ganaré o perderé muy poco. Solo 9.000 acc. ¡No se rían! Soy un umirde himversor.

por cierto, Zparo, anoche le vi un poco desbocado. Cuídese.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

¿quieren el segundo título?¿sí o no?

¿se van a volver a cachondear?,yo ya tengo 60.000 títulos comprados y pienso llegar a 120.000.

¿queréis saberlo?


----------



## LCIRPM (30 May 2013)

¿Operaciones corporativas? ummmm 

Les lanzo una opinión:

Cuando alguien que tiene dinero (ha sabido mantenerlo en epoca de crisis e inestabilidad) se plantea arriesgarlo comprando, OPAndo a otra sociedad, es porque ve oportunidades en ese negocio (Ya sea por proyección del negocio, sinergias o por que el producto "está barato").

Partiendo de esta premisa, ¿Podría deducirse que igual que pasó en USA, el churribex comenzará una fase alciiiiiiista? (Quien tiene el coñocimiento da dos veces)


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿quieren el segundo título?¿sí o no?
> 
> ¿se van a volver a cachondear?,yo ya tengo 60.000 títulos comprados y pienso llegar a 120.000.
> 
> ¿queréis saberlo?



ienso:ienso: UMM 60.000 titulos y su poder adquisitivo, solo puede ser esta
BRK-A: Resumen para Berkshire Hathaway Inc. Common - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> ¿quieren el segundo título?¿sí o no?
> 
> ¿se van a volver a cachondear?,yo ya tengo 60.000 títulos comprados y pienso llegar a 120.000.
> 
> ¿queréis saberlo?



Ande, no se haga de rogar, suéltelo ya.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ande, no se haga de rogar, suéltelo ya.



salgo a tomarme el pincho de tortilla,luego se lo digo


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

1.000.000 en el bid de las PRISA a 0,165... 

Hacendado me hayo...

EDITO: y como buena gacela veo ese 9,68% de beneficios que llevo en estos momentos y ya estoy sufriendo con ganas de vender...


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> salgo a tomarme el pincho de tortilla,luego se lo digo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Hace unas páginas de hilo recomendaba comprar bankias a 0.5
Ahí la teneis.
Bankia | Acciones Bankia | Cotización BKIA


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)




----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Agree..El timing de los funda-mentalistas es totalmente diferente. Ahora un verdadero fundamentalista deberia estar mano sobre mano esperando el momento para comprar y con liquidez maxima. Las opciones que yo estoy estudiando poco a poco para cuando llegue el momento:
> 
> KO
> PG
> ...



Las eléctricas son negocios algo mediocres con rentabilidades del capital relativamente bajas roe 8%,10% sin embargo compradas a determinados precios son excelentes inversiones ya que son oligopolios y tienen ingresos recurrentes. Un roe del 8% con un price to book del 0,5 se convierte a corto plazo en una rentabilidad del 16% pero esto solo vale a corto plazo, cuanto mas suba su cotizacion la rentabilidad se acercara a la de los recursos propios.Con un roe del 8% y adquirido con un price to book de 1,2-1,5 no te haces rico.Los negocios mas espectaculares para el largo plazo son los llamados monopolios del consumidor, el problema es saber comprarlos a buen precio (,coca cola,henkel,danone,nike..). Ahora mismo las grandes oportunidades están en los negocios de rentabilidad media ya que por su deuda o reestructuracion sus capitalizaciones están bajas pero hay que tener claro que es pan de hoy y hambre de mañana.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Me juego bastante el owned pero creo que el SP ya ha terminado la corrección bajista y está preparado para volver a subir indefinidamente. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 12:39 ----------

Prisa: "Estamos próximos a cerrar un acuerdo con los cincos o seis bancos más cercanos al grupo" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Para ir sobre seguro en el SP500 comprar solo si llega a 1660.
Ahora mismo es bastante arriesgado. ienso:


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Vamos IBEX a por los 8500!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

E.ON adquiere el 24,5% de la brasileña MPX por 600 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## itaka (30 May 2013)

joder con prisa. 

no para de subir, no se si subirme al carro o esperar a que baje.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 12:39 ----------
> 
> Prisa: "Estamos próximos a cerrar un acuerdo con los cincos o seis bancos más cercanos al grupo" - elEconomista.es



La verdad es que tienen activos muy valiosos como por ejemplo santillana, la cadena ser,digital+..... A pesar de todos sus problemas es llamativo que el beneficio operativo aun habiendo caído sus ingresos sigue siendo positivo así como el tajo que le han metido a la deuda en 4 años, si quitan 1500 mill de deuda del balance el negocio tiene futuro.Lo veo difícil pero no imposible


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 12:39 ----------
> 
> Prisa: "Estamos próximos a cerrar un acuerdo con los cincos o seis bancos más cercanos al grupo" - elEconomista.es



PRS 0.18 +20%
De aquí al Ibex35 en tres sesiones ;-)
Enhorabuena a los premiados. Yo plegué velas en 0.175. Gracias Janus !!!


----------



## Malus (30 May 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Vamos IBEX a por los 8500!!!



Mientras que luego se la pegue...::
Voy corto en los 8455...::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad es que tienen activos muy valiosos como por ejemplo santillana, la cadena ser,digital+..... A pesar de todos sus problemas es llamativo que el beneficio operativo aun habiendo caído sus ingresos sigue siendo positivo así como el tajo que le han metido a la deuda en 4 años, *si quitan 1500 mill de deuda del balance el negocio tiene futuro*.Lo veo difícil pero no imposible



Claro, claro


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> E.ON adquiere el 24,5% de la brasileña MPX por 600 millones - elEconomista.es



Poco a poco van consolidando el negocio, es curioso que sigan los pasos de iberdrola.El mercado energetico brasileño es espectacular


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> joder con prisa.
> 
> no para de subir, no se si subirme al carro o esperar a que baje.



Si entras porque ves algo subiendo, siempre pasa que entras y corrige.
Si no aciertas el timing a esperar toca. 
Hablo de chicharro investing, valores con fundamentos sólidos se puede entrar sin miedo. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Hoy Pepe Luí saca los F18 apuntando al sol...


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, claro



No se cuanto les queda de Santillana pero el mercado valora bastante este tipo de activos. La clave es Santillana la cadena ser y Digital +....mi problema es que si venden todas sus areas rentables no se de donde van a sacar nuevos ingresos.


Prisa vende un cuarto de Santillana | El Economista


En 4 años han metido un buen tajo a la deuda vía venta de activos


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

Bueno,ya he vuelto de tomarme un magnífico botellín y pincho de tortilla.
Hoy comeré tarde y debo tomar energías.

Hace un día maravilloso en Madrid.

Sobre el otro valor que os comentaba, es inmobiliaria COLONIAL,hay una operación de primera magnitud en ciernes.Junto a PRISa ,serán las operaciones del año.
Hablamos de mucha pasta,mucha pasta,proyectos no sólo en España,sino en al menos 8 países importantes.
Compren coloniales,se irán a la luna


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Bueno,ya he vuelto de tomarme un magnífico botellín y pincho de tortilla.
> Hoy comeré tarde y debo tomar energías.
> 
> Hace un día maravilloso en Madrid.
> ...



Al final resulta que Zparo es un trader visionario y ayer riéndonos de la inversión en Prisas. :fiufiu:


----------



## itaka (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Bueno,ya he vuelto de tomarme un magnífico botellín y pincho de tortilla.
> Hoy comeré tarde y debo tomar energías.
> 
> Hace un día maravilloso en Madrid.
> ...



oido cocina


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claro, claro




Mejor así, ¿verdad?


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Al final resulta que Zparo es un trader visionario y ayer riéndonos de la inversión en Prisas. :fiufiu:




vaya está en 0,18,deje orden puesta en 0,165 y me entraron,han debido barrer y de ahí para arriba.

200.000 acciones de prisa en mi cartera,seguiremos subiendo


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Al final resulta que Zparo es un trader visionario y ayer riéndonos de la inversión en Prisas. :fiufiu:



Eso tendrá que verse con Colonial.

Los puntos por cantar estas "PRISAS" en mi opinión se los lleva Janus.

(16,13% de plusvis ya... joder como queman...)

EDITO: en colonial no voy a entrar, con un chicharro en cartera ya voy servido, pero habrá que monitorizarlas.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2013)

vamos pepón dale


----------



## TenienteDan (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> vaya está en 0,18,deje orden puesta en 0,165 y me entraron,han debido barrer y de ahí para arriba.
> 
> 200.000 acciones de prisa en mi cartera,seguiremos subiendo



Screenshot or didn't happen ATW.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

tengo que dejarles,esta tarde tengo que arreglar unos asuntos importantes.

decirles que el gordito entrará en colonial por deuda y también por acciones,pero no va a haber mucha dilución.
Un hedge afincado en españa y otro en el extranjero,se suman a la operación que se espera este lista durante este verano.
El gordito tiene ya cerca del 1% según informaciones de hace unas semanas,pronto comunicará su entrada


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Bueno,ya he vuelto de tomarme un magnífico botellín y pincho de tortilla.
> Hoy comeré tarde y debo tomar energías.
> 
> Hace un día maravilloso en Madrid.
> ...



Estas inversiones son demasiado complejas como para tomárselas a la ligera.Es verdad que al igual que prisa y sacyr llevan unos años reduciendo deuda, aun les queda bastante camino que recorrer.

Capitalizan por unos 245 mill, el negocio sigue dando beneficios operativos pero los interés de la deuda se lo comen todo. 

INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL SA (COL:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Entiendo algo del mercado inmobiliario y aun así creo que me costaría bastante y no sabría si seria capaz de valorar los activos de esta gente


Colonial


Como poco tienen que quitarse 2000 mill de deuda


Colonial vende su joya francesa


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

tengan paciencia de entrar en colonial,compren y vayan picoteando,1000 por aqui ,1000 por allá,porque el gordito de vez en cuando mete un zarpazito.
Está complicado entrar,pero es lo que hay,el que algo quiere...............

Un saludo,ahora si que me voy no sin antes decirles que dejo ordenes en prisa,para aumentar mi participación..........


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> tengan paciencia de entrar en colonial,compren y vayan picoteando,1000 por aqui ,1000 por allá,porque el gordito de vez en cuando mete un zarpazito.
> Está complicado entrar,pero es lo que hay,el que algo quiere...............
> 
> Un saludo,ahora si que me voy no sin antes decirles que dejo ordenes en prisa,para aumentar mi participación..........



Sr. Zparo, menudo atracón se está dando. Espero le salga bien porque, aunque sea unas migajas, algo pesco yo.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Maestro janus, aquí le dejo mis dies!


----------



## Claca (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ah, ok. Yo creo que todos los que han comprado PRS saben que es un cubo de mierda. De todas formas lo que ha comentado ya se lo hemos dicho al Oracle of Madrid de forma gráfica,
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/70359d19-b147-44b0-9160-faee84797f88/05.30.2013-11.07.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/70359d19-b147-44b0-9160-faee84797f88/05.30.2013-11.07.png" width="393" height="385" border="0" /></a>
> 
> pero el sigue erre que erre ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 May 2013)




----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

El análisis fundamental es para buy and hold (largo plazo).
El técnico es para corto plazo, comprar y vender intradía o intrasemanal.
No sé como hay gente que defiende que funciona al revés, desde mi punto de vista intentar predecir donde estará una acción el año que viene con patrones técnicos es un hobbie como la astrología.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

disfrutando del ciclo sano claca ? :rolleye:

ultimamente el hilo se esta llenando de trolls chicharreros , es una señal del mal :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

jajajajajajajsjaja



Luis Portillo tambin sucumbe a la crisis del ladrillo en Dubai - ElConfidencial.com


Para que luego digan que el karma no existe...... y mirar el segundo comentario "año 2009".....ecuatoriano que se compro un piso en userá financiado al 120% y por 300.000 eu


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

no olvideis que aun esta abierto el gapsito al alza 8362-8398 de no cerrarlo hoy es probable que se lo salten con un gap a la baja mañana ienso:

el nivel de soporte importante es la mm200 donde ademas tenemos el 61,8% fibonazi del tramo 7700-8670 :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Y es tocarla Buffet y...

https://www.google.com/finance?q=nv+energy&ei=4ECnUcidGK6UwQPkRg

más del 23% de subida en el pre


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

ENhorabuena a los prisianos!!:Baile:

Le habéis echado un par de huevos, a disfrutar las plusvis:Aplauso:


----------



## Malus (30 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ENhorabuena a los prisianos!!:Baile:
> 
> Le habéis echado un par de huevos, a disfrutar las plusvis:Aplauso:



La verdad es que dan ganas de realizar plusvis y olvidarse de ella. Pero aguantaremos algo mas.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2013)

dato paro en USA ..........


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> La verdad es que dan ganas de realizar plusvis y olvidarse de ella. Pero aguantaremos algo mas.



Depende de la circunstancia de cada uno...si con esta operación uno pone en verde el año pues yo ejecutaba y cogía "moral" por así decirlo para seguir con esta faena.

Sin embargo si uno va el año en verde y puede "sacrificar" esta ganancia, yo las aguantaba, estos chicharros te suben un 100% en una semana y aquí paz y después gloria.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 14:33 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Madre mía.
> 
> El Smithson, Peponian & Co. que llevan cocinando lentamente desde ayer.
> 
> Cuando ejecuten la configuración, esto va a ser una fiesta.




Sr. P, dedíquese a otra cosa, no acierta una:fiufiu:









OH, WAIT!!!:XX:


El que le haya hecho caso se ha llevado unos puntillos:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

los datos en general ligeramente peor de lo esperado , eso es bueno , lo malo hubiese sido que fueran mucho peor de los esperado , entonces el peponeo seria legendario :rolleye:


----------



## Maravedi (30 May 2013)

Alabada sea PRISA nuestro chicharro favorito!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alabada sea PRISA nuestro chicharro favorito!!!!



no olvide vender con la noticia


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2013)

Aquí una gacela montada en Prisa en 0,155. Pero con unas poquitas nada más.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 May 2013)

Buenas.

Prisas a parte...parece que vamos a morir todos.







Los de Prisa también ¿Eh?


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2013)

Prisas a 0,185 y suspendida la cotización...


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

[/I]Bendita y alabada sea[/]


Gacela con prisas a 1,55 


Es la primera vez que me pasa esto

Yo voy subiendo el SL tal como suben, el 10% ya es "casi seguro" salvo susto gordo de la CNMV"


Justo, por hablar suspenden cotización:bla:


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Prisas a 0,185 y suspendida la cotización...



Coño, ¿y eso?

Sigo dentro, había puesto ya el SL en 0,16 y el SP en 0,19 (entrada a 0,155 tb)


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> [/I]Bendita y alabada sea[/]
> 
> 
> Gacela con prisas a 1,55
> ...



Venga, va... ¿Quién NO lleva prisas en el hilo?
¡¡Para mi que la estamos calentando entre todos!!

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:08 ----------




Burbujilimo dijo:


> Coño, ¿y eso?
> 
> Sigo dentro, había puesto ya el SL en 0,16 y el SP en 0,19 (entrada a 0,155 tb)



Ya ha vuelto... subasta por alta volatilidad, imagino...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

MV tiene puesta la orden en 0,08 que entrara despues de que quiten la suspension


----------



## aksarben (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Prisas a 0,185 y suspendida la cotización...



Alguien ha hecho un ghkghk a Prisa?


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya ha vuelto... subasta por alta volatilidad, imagino...



Eso ha sido alguno de los peces gordos del hilo que han metido un paquete demasiado gordo de golpe, y claro, pasa lo que pasa...


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Levántense!!!!

Llega el gallo que manda.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, va... ¿Quién NO lleva prisas en el hilo?
> ¡¡Para mi que la estamos calentando entre todos!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:08 ----------
> ...



Yo creo que la estamos subiendo entre los miembros del HVEI35. Seguro que si hacemos un recuento tenemos ya más del 10% del capital.
Como nos dejen termionamos copando el consejo.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2013)

Janus, deja de thankear y MANIFIESTATE.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:13 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Levántense!!!!
> 
> Llega el gallo que manda.



Me adelantó por la derecha...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

debe haber sido zparo y sus dolares de zimbabwe


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus, deja de thankear y MANIFIESTATE.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Como ahor adiga que salta volvemos a hundir la cotización...


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Levántense!!!!
> 
> Llega el gallo que manda.



Bienvenido Maestro, se le echaba de menos en este día "chicharrero".


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV tiene puesta la orden en 0,08 que entrara despues de que quiten la suspension



Yo la voy a poner a 0.07 pa sacar más que tu....

Subido el SL a 0,16 y que tire pa arriba todo lo que quiera....


----------



## Crash (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Venga, va... ¿Quién NO lleva prisas en el hilo?*
> ¡¡Para mi que la estamos calentando entre todos!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:08 ----------
> ...



Servidor de Ud. NO lleva, pero me alegro por todos los del hilo. 

[modo chinito_deslocalizador ON]¡Gasten las plusvalías y levanten España![modo chinito_deslocalizador OFF]


----------



## Zparo reincidente (30 May 2013)

bueno,estoy aquí en el portatil desde unrestaurante, a punto de compartir mesa y mantel con un cliente de mi negocio de exportación.
Estoy viendo prisa,y me han vuelto a entrar ordenes.Mi participación es de 250.000 acciones ya, seguiré comprando.
Recordaros que en colonial se prepara una operación corporativa de primer orden, se habla de abrir mercado en usa,china,rusia,africa.............hay bastante ruido, a ver si confirmamos,...................no olvideis de pillaros unas cuantas miles de coloniales,va a ser sonada la entrada del gordito.

Hasta el cierre de la sesión no podré conectarme,tengo una larga comida,luego os leo.
Suerte a todos.

PD ahora hay una buena oportunidad de hacerse unas pocas coloniales,yo pille esta mañana,pero me ha costado que me las diesen.Ahora está algo mejor para quien quiera pillar paquetitos de 1000-3000 acciones


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Este humilde servidor se baja del barco. Pule sus 100.000 acciones. Un +20% en menos de una sesión. A veces ni trabajando gano eso.

Me pongo con los usanos, no damos a vasto.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> bueno,estoy aquí en el portatil desde unrestaurante, a punto de compartir mesa y mantel con un cliente de mi negocio de exportación.
> Estoy viendo prisa,y me han vuelto a entrar ordenes.Mi participación es de 250.000 acciones ya, seguiré comprando.
> Recordaros que en colonial se prepara una operación corporativa de primer orden, se habla de abrir mercado en usa,china,rusia,africa.............hay bastante ruido, a ver si confirmamos,...................no olvideis de pillaros unas cuantas miles de coloniales,va a ser sonada la entrada del gordito.
> 
> ...



que aproveche la comida , suerte para usted tambien :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (30 May 2013)

http://cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={4b22b510-2acd-4351-8f2f-629c2697fef6}

Promotora de Informaciones, S.A. (PRISA) comunica la siguiente información relevante, al amparo de lo dispuesto en el artículo 82 de la Ley del Mercado de Valores. 
Ante determinadas noticias publicadas en el día de hoy en medios digitales, la Compañía confirma que, como indicó su Consejero Delegado en la última conferencia de presentación de resultados, existen conversaciones avanzadas con sus principales bancos acreedores de cara a la refinanciación de su deuda. En su caso, de concretarse un acuerdo se comunicará oportunamente al mercado.
Madrid, a 30 de mayo de 2013


----------



## FranR (30 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga, va... ¿Quién NO lleva prisas en el hilo?
> ¡¡Para mi que la estamos calentando entre todos!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:08 ----------
> ...



Yo tampoco llevo.... estoy dentro demasiado fuerte desde hace unos días para diversificar más mi atención. Suerte en la aventura!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> bueno,estoy aquí en el portatil desde unrestaurante, a punto de compartir mesa y mantel con un cliente de mi negocio de exportación.
> Estoy viendo prisa,y me han vuelto a entrar ordenes.Mi participación es de 250.000 acciones ya, seguiré comprando.
> Recordaros que en colonial se prepara una operación corporativa de primer orden, se habla de abrir mercado en usa,china,rusia,africa.............hay bastante ruido, a ver si confirmamos,...................no olvideis de pillaros unas cuantas miles de coloniales,va a ser sonada la entrada del gordito.
> 
> ...



Estimado señor ZPR

¿El gordito es usted. Y habla en forma mayestatica o bien se refier a algún Porky


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Estáis locos, metéis el dinero en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Hoy los mercados son una cosa de locos.
El euro ha pasado de 1,29500 a 1,30500 en unas horas. ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Este humilde servidor se baja del barco. Pule sus 100.000 acciones. Un +20% en menos de una sesión. A veces ni trabajando gano eso.
> 
> Me pongo con los usanos, no damos a vasto.



Pues muchas gracias por el "soplo".

Orden ejecutada, un 19% en una sola sesión (paquete pequeño, pero saco un buen pellizco).

Mes hecho y año apañado, así en un momento tonto...


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> bueno,estoy aquí en el portatil desde unrestaurante, a punto de compartir mesa y mantel con un cliente de mi negocio de exportación.
> Estoy viendo prisa,y me han vuelto a entrar ordenes.Mi participación es de 250.000 acciones ya, seguiré comprando.
> Recordaros que en colonial se prepara una operación corporativa de primer orden, se habla de abrir mercado en usa,china,rusia,africa.............hay bastante ruido, a ver si confirmamos,...................no olvideis de pillaros unas cuantas miles de coloniales,va a ser sonada la entrada del gordito.
> 
> ...



No son 500.000 prisas?

Cuanto has palmao en Colonial? El terreno de 15.000€ es para guardar tus títulos de la bolsa?

Zparo troll de trolles.


----------



## Malus (30 May 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por el "soplo".
> 
> Orden ejecutada, un 16,13% en una sola sesión (paquete pequeño, pero saco un buen pellizco).
> 
> Me hecho y año apañado, así en un momento tonto...



Pues yo me voy a arriesgar a ser el marica...::
Eso si, SL para sacarme un 10%


----------



## Krim (30 May 2013)

Tranquilo, que yo estoy con usted en el barco. Al menos por ahora. Los velones verdes en PRISA, por lo que veo no vienen solos...si este lo hace, pues ya recogeré mi owned...y culparé al foro por hundir la cotización vendiendo su parte .

A todo esto, mientras los teutones suben, Pandoro ha ido a visitar el Ibex...pero no pasa nada. Los calzoncillos de Gamesa son de acero


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Pues yo me voy a arriesgar a ser el marica...::
> Eso si, SL para sacarme un 10%



Yo lo acabo de subir a 0,18....y que hablé el mercado....ahora que si llevara las 100.000 de Janus o tu paqueton....otro gallo cantaría...


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Nos vamos al rojo!!! ::::

Vamos Ibex que tú puedes remontar antes del cierre de hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

el problema del ibex es el gap que tiene sin cerrar 8363-8398 , problable gap a la baja mañana :fiufiu:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Me juego bastante el owned pero creo que el SP ya ha terminado la corrección bajista y está preparado para volver a subir indefinidamente. :fiufiu:



Ahí lo tenéis 1659.


----------



## LCIRPM (30 May 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> http://cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={4b22b510-2acd-4351-8f2f-629c2697fef6}
> 
> Promotora de Informaciones, S.A. (PRISA) comunica la siguiente información relevante, al amparo de lo dispuesto en el artículo 82 de la Ley del Mercado de Valores.
> Ante determinadas noticias publicadas en el día de hoy en medios digitales, la Compañía confirma que, como indicó su Consejero Delegado en la última conferencia de presentación de resultados, existen conversaciones avanzadas con sus principales bancos acreedores de cara a la refinanciación de su deuda. En su caso, de concretarse un acuerdo se comunicará oportunamente al mercado.
> Madrid, a 30 de mayo de 2013




Sr.Janus, otra vez me quito la boina (Aunque al final no me hice del plus)
El don de la oportunidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Y tal


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Cuidado con los stops ajustados que os los van a barrer. Acaban de quitar una posición relevante del bid.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:58 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Sr.Janus, otra vez me quito la boina (Aunque al final no me hice del plus)
> El don de la oportunidad.



Es relativamente sencillo cuando uno asume que los fundamentales no cotizan y sí el dinero en el bid.


----------



## atman (30 May 2013)

Sr.Janus, una curiosidad ¿le dan profundidad de mercado en Igmarkets? 
En caso afirmativo ¿le cobran mucho?

A ver si tanto despotricar por mi parte y...


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2013)

bien Pirata, Bien!

pero no tiene alguna imagen con un poco más de resolución :ouch: ::


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. P, dedíquese a otra cosa, no acierta una:fiufiu:




Malvadoh Paulistano....

créame, hablarán los cañones inocho:






paulistano dijo:


> OH, WAIT!!!:XX:
> 
> 
> El que le haya hecho caso se ha llevado unos puntillos:Aplauso:




Hum.... 

bueeeno, vaaaale.... le ajunto de nuevo... pero la próxima vez yo soy el delantero y Ud. el portero, que si no gana Ud. siempre ::::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Yo no se si las cosas suben por hay trders visionarios en este hilo o como las cosas salen en este hilo luego suben.
Más de 200k visitas es un tanto sospechoso. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Monlovi:9156907 dijo:


> bien Pirata, Bien!
> 
> pero no tiene alguna imagen con un poco más de resolución :ouch: ::



Móvil lonchafinista con tres capas de roña, que exigentitos estamos!


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Janus es un market maker


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus es un market maker




No.

A mí me dijo el DON, que Janus es un Dalek.

Y yo al DON le tengo en alta estima y en medio-bajo aprecio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

pollastre:9157035 dijo:


> HisHoliness dijo:
> 
> 
> > Janus es un market maker
> ...



A mi no me hable con esa retórica de chichinabo, que ahora mismo no le entiendo...:baile:


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi no me hable con esa retórica de chichinabo, que ahora mismo no le entiendo...




Qué.... que está ciego cual perrilla, ¿ no ?

Piensa que porque esta mañana le he cantado 100 puntos del DAX, y estos ya han sucedido, puede vacilarme libremente, ¿ verdad ?

Pues tenga esto por cierto,

hemos visto los 100 puntos, pero aún espero otros 100.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

pollastre:9157090 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > A mi no me hable con esa retórica de chichinabo, que ahora mismo no le entiendo...
> ...



Mire usted. Yo, en días frescos y soleados como el de hoy, dejo las tradeo en el daxie a mi gestor de HF, y que que quiere que le diga, no lo hace del todo mal.

Deje que curre el, que yo me entretengo con birras :ROTO2:


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire usted. Yo, en días frescos y soleados como el de hoy, dejo las tradeo en el daxie a mi gestor de HF, y que que quiere que le diga, no lo hace del todo mal.
> 
> Deje que curre el, que yo me entretengo con birras :ROTO2:




Touchê ::


----------



## jopitxujo (30 May 2013)

Pues si que está flojo el IBEX de los cojones.

Un poco de alegría coño a ver si sube.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

Buffff, el SP parece dubitativo, estará cogiendo impulso

Janus como va el bid.


----------



## Cascooscuro (30 May 2013)

Cierro media carga de Prisa a 0,19 (compradas a 0,155).
Janus...si se pasa usted por Terrassa tiene unos Gintonics esperandole.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Cierro media carga de Prisa a 0,19 (compradas a 0,155).
> Janus...si se pasa usted por Terrassa tiene unos Gintonics esperandole.



Cada vez que uno del foro vende baja,

Pues yo sigo, tengo orden a 1,95 a ver si no venden ustedes más y me entra hoy


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

Desde que zparo hablo de colonial... Esta ha bajado más de un 3%.

Los rollos corporativos de los que habla espero no sean los de villar mir.... Se sabe desde hace días, y no deja de ser un rumor. 

El visionario va pillado desde 1,30.... y tal....

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 16:43 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Cada vez que uno del foro vende baja,
> 
> Pues yo sigo, tengo orden a 1,95 a ver si no venden ustedes más y me entra hoy



Sí le entra esa orden ya se puede invitar a cristal y caviar señorita ajetreo.... 

Jeje, suerte y que se te cruce....


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

¿Quien ha vendido ahora. :no:


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Plano ahora mismo, venga, hoy cerramos en verde...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Plano ahora mismo, venga, hoy cerramos en verde...



cuidado con el ibex , hay alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cada vez que uno del foro vende baja,
> 
> Pues yo sigo, tengo orden a 1,95 a ver si no venden ustedes más y me entra hoy



A ese precio las tengo puestas también.
vamos a esperar a ver si termina la comida Zparo, antes del cierre, y nos las compra.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

atman dijo:


> Sr.Janus, una curiosidad ¿le dan profundidad de mercado en Igmarkets?
> En caso afirmativo ¿le cobran mucho?
> 
> A ver si tanto despotricar por mi parte y...



Sí y cuesto cero euros al mes. El tiempo real queda también gratuito si hay un cierto número de operaciones al mes. En algunos casos con un trade mensual es suficiente.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 17:00 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus es un market maker



De esos solo hay uno que merece la pena y lleva un león como avatar. No lo merezco.

Soy un simple pinche de esto de los mercados. De lo que sí presumo es de ser transparente porque canto en directo en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buffff, el SP parece dubitativo, estará cogiendo impulso
> 
> Janus como va el bid.



El que está con dudas es el Ibex de mi vida...

...pero me huelo un master-class peponian en próximas sesiones. Solamente es una intuición


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No.
> 
> A mí me dijo el DON, que Janus es un Dalek.
> 
> Y yo al DON le tengo en alta estima y en medio-bajo aprecio.



¿qué es Dalek?.

Darek sí me gustaría porque es un follador vividor pero Dalek ni puta idea qué es. A ver lo que dicen .....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué.... que está ciego cual perrilla, ¿ no ?
> 
> Piensa que porque esta mañana le he cantado 100 puntos del DAX, y estos ya han sucedido, puede vacilarme libremente, ¿ verdad ?
> 
> ...



Sólo le ha faltado la carita ricachona...







Se lo han montado de escándalo estos gordos-gordos del DAX


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buffff, el SP parece dubitativo, estará cogiendo impulso
> 
> Janus como va el bid.



Ha mejorado mucho pero también el ask.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sí y cuesto cero euros al mes. El tiempo real queda también gratuito si hay un cierto número de operaciones al mes. En algunos casos con un trade mensual es suficiente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 17:00 ----------
> 
> ...




Y con mucho orgullo, ya que fue un regalo de uno de los ilustres del foro.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ¿qué es Dalek?.
> 
> Darek sí me gustaría porque es un follador vividor pero Dalek ni puta idea qué es. A ver lo que dicen .....




Dalek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Físicamente quizás no se te da un aire, pero con dos copas, todo es posible ::


----------



## MarketMaker (30 May 2013)

Recuerdo los niveles de acumulación, los bandazos alrededor de esa zona solo significan una cosa: Que se siguen rellenando cestas.

1656.4-1647.4

Hablamos de una configuración a medio, y de momento buscan más máximos que otra cosa.

Edit: Todos podemos equivocarnos, pero es lo que se ve.


----------



## sinnombrex (30 May 2013)

Walter +3.5%


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dalek - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Físicamente quizás no se te da un aire, pero con dos copas, todo es posible ::



Qué cabrón!!!!!, con picha con gato hidraúlico.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado con el ibex , hay alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana



Dios le hoyga pero será al alza


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Dios le hoyga pero será al alza



se a quedado abierto el gapsito al alza 8363-8398 cuidadin :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Yo veo que están construyendo figura de vuelta.



De vuelta al alza ::

No hay quien pueda ahora con los usanos. Lo único que funcionan son los ojos sobre el cerebro. Es lo que hay.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Yo veo que están construyendo figura de vuelta.




Si este negocio se rigiera por figuras y líneas de colores, la mitad - cuando no tres cuartos - de este hilo serían ricos.

Tenga ojete-calor y no pierda de vista el consejo del Sr. MM. 

Al que me sumo, por cierto.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> *Si este negocio se rigiera por figuras y líneas de colores*, la mitad - cuando no tres cuartos - de este hilo serían ricos.
> 
> Tenga ojete-calor y no pierda de vista el consejo del Sr. MM.
> 
> Al que me sumo, por cierto.



Podemos montarnos una sastrería , me temo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Si este negocio se rigiera por figuras y líneas de colores, la mitad - cuando no tres cuartos - de este hilo serían ricos.
> 
> Tenga ojete-calor y no pierda de vista el consejo del Sr. MM.
> 
> Al que me sumo, por cierto.



¿Usted no lo es? baya desepzion....

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 18:19 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Podemos montarnos una sastrería , me temo



eso no hay que lo entienda.... voy a por una cerveza....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Usted no lo es? baya desepzion....
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 18:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Coño, no ves el hombro-cabeza-hombro ??

Es más que evidente...

::


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

No se líen con algos ni rayas ni pálpitos ni zahorís.

Esto de lo que va a es de hacer un buy/sell y cerrar después con un sell/buy. Después se mira el resultado y si sale en verde: es usted un crack. En caso contrario habrá hecho crack.

Cada maestrillo con su librillo, si genera resultados todos valen y mucho.

Dicho lo cual, deberían aprender a interpretar el horóscopo para invertir en bolsa.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 18:27 ----------

Piratilla: estaba pensando en pedirle que borrase la referencia a Prisa en la firma porque no veía que pudiera calentarse el valor. Ya no hace falta.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Se refiere a la cita de Tuco? 

Será mamón!


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Hoy Pepe Luí se le ve relajado, nada de ruidosos aviones TomCat...


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Pero lleno de dolares .......


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Voy a esperar a que el Jatropoiuo se ponga largo.


----------



## hydra69 (30 May 2013)

Pregunta estúpida del día:

Es posible y probable que bankia pueda cerrar hueco en 1,40?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Todo depende de lo que hagan la Fed y el BOJ que es el conejo de indias.
El BCE tambien es otro esbirro de la Fed pero este va a remolque.
Hay que partir de lo que es seguro y es que la economía real está en coma.
Ante esto los bancos centrales actuan como máquinas de respiración asistida.
Ante esto la Fed tiene dos opciones:
a) Imprimir: suben los índices, el oro baja.
La lógica es que cuanto más imprimas más debería valer el metal, pero a corto esto no es así pues los traders desharán posiciónes en metal para captar el crecimiento de los índices vía inflación.
Consecuencias: Economía especulativa cada vez más alejada de la real y acercamiento cada vez mayor a la hiperinflación. Al final este sistema genera que la gente pase del sistema del dólar así que sólo es viable a corto.
b) No imprimir: los índices caen, el metal sube pues los traders lo compran como inversión defensiva ante la caída de los índices.
Consecuencias: Deflación. Destrucción de la economía. Con no imprimir no quiero decir que paren de imprimir del todo pues eso generaría un crack, simplemente sería inyectar liquidez para evitar que la bolsa caiga pero evitando a la vez que suba artificialmente. 
La historia es que hasta el 22 de mayo estábamos en a) y ahora en b)
Todo esto rollo es pare decir que de nada sirven los patrones técnicos a la larga pues el mercado está totalmente manipulado por los bancos. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Los usanos están haciendo la típica escalera del dolor...para los cortos.

Un clásico


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2013)

Buenas tardes,

La operación PRS ha sido un éxito, mis felicitaciones señores, después de 10 días estoy en verde y he vendido un tercio de las que llevaba a 0,19.

Les leo luego, voy al gym, tardaré 24 momentums GT


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pero lleno de dolares .......





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> La operación PRS ha sido un éxito, mis felicitaciones señores, después de 10 días estoy en verde y he vendido un tercio de las que llevaba a 0,19.
> 
> Les leo luego, voy al gym, tardaré 24 momentums GT



Cuanta inquina.....:no:


----------



## tarrito (30 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> La operación PRS ha sido un éxito, mis felicitaciones señores, después de 10 días estoy en verde y he vendido un tercio de las que llevaba a 0,19.
> 
> Les leo luego, voy al gym, tardaré 24 momentums GT



lo que viene a ser 2 horas terrícolas, no? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo que viene a ser 2 horas terrícolas, no? ienso:



Calumnie, calumnie que algo queda.... :no: :no:


----------



## HisHoliness (30 May 2013)

Se le está haciendo larga la comida a Zparo, debe estar encuadernando sus títulos de Prisa o con un cartel paseando por la calle que pone "compre Colonial!"


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

Colonial, solo el 80% de las acciones las tienen cinco o seis bancos....Antes, desconozco si esto sigue así. Hacen con la cotización lo que quieren.... Y no creo que quieran que cuatro monos ganen pasta.


----------



## Violator (30 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Pregunta estúpida del día:
> 
> Es posible y probable que bankia pueda cerrar hueco en 1,40?



Ten en cuenta que el 1,40 viene de antes de la ampliación, así que la situación actual no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## itaka (30 May 2013)

que pensais de Sniace. es chicharro de los gordos, en medio de un Ere. no se, si meterme o ir a por colonial xDDD


----------



## hombre-mosca (30 May 2013)

Ahora que esto esta tranquilito ...

Doy mi enhorabuena a los priseros.

digo:







No, yo tampoco entre. Los chicharros a la plancha no son lo mio.

... y me voy.


----------



## paulistano (30 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> que pensais de Sniace. es chicharro de los gordos, en medio de un Ere. no se, si meterme o ir a por colonial xDDD



Que os pasa hoy, no paráis de darme por culo.... Por la mañana con deoleo, y ahora sniace..... Pues magnífica empresa, desde 2,13 ::

Métete con dos webs.... Jeje

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 20:36 ----------

Sí algún novato nos lee, por favor.... Que no se crea que lo de prisa de hoy es lo típico en bolsa.... Cuide de sus dineros. 

Recuerdo mi época de novato y los chicharros....


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> que pensais de Sniace. es chicharro de los gordos, en medio de un Ere. no se, si meterme o ir a por colonial xDDD



A por Colonial con to lo gordo.
MODE Jran Jato Jalapeño.


----------



## inversobres (30 May 2013)

Bueno por lo que vemos entonces, junio de inercia, julio de resaca y agosto de vacaciones manteniendo maximos continuos en el SP. 

Demosle al boton que pone "Subir el SP 5 pipos todos los dias" y vayamonos a la playa. Yo estoy convencido de una cosa, esto no va a bajar ni a hostias, por que no lo van a dejar.

Y lo de hoy, un pasito palante y medio patras. Cierre en maximos diarios y mañana chupinazo a maximos. Quien lo viera.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 May 2013)

Ajetreo. no nos ha entrado la orden en Prisa a 0,195.
Igual mañana nos da otra alegría (o empapelada, según lo lleven).
Mi esperanza es que Zparo siga comprando de verdad.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos están haciendo la típica escalera del dolor...para los cortos.
> 
> Un clásico



Dolor non-stop


----------



## vmmp29 (30 May 2013)

los usanos rompiendo culos largos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 May 2013)

son ciclos insanos


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Después de mirar por encima sacyr,prisa,colonial y fcc empiezo a constatar una realidad que personalmente no esperaba que sucediese tan pronto y menos en estos chicharros, por extraño que parezca el sector privado en España poco a poco se esta saneando incluso los negocios mas tocados, aunque a estos 4 aun les quede un largo camino por recorrer y alguno igual se quede en el camino ,financieramente se empiezan a notar los cambios generacionales en sus equipos directivos.


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

Para la forería. Análisis cualitativo de Prisa.

¿por qué ayer era un trade muy fiable?.
Pues porque apareció un incremento notable de volumen y el r/r era adecuado.

¿por qué ahora tenéis que tener mucho cuidado?.
Mi actuación ha sido hacer plusvalías, muy jugosas y en un día. Existe una resistencia magnífica en 0,2 por lo que es igual de probable que se dispare o que vaya para abajo. Es una lotería que puede hacer desaparecer la plusvis de quienes entraron en 0,15/16 y un roto para quienes han entrado en 0,18.
Lo que está logrando Prisa es una patada a seguir en términos financieros. Su verdadero problema no se ha resuelto y no se va a hacer en los próximos días. Si finalmente encuentran una solución más o menos viable en términos de sostenibilidad del negocio, habrá oportunidades de volver a entrar.

Es decisión de cada uno. Una última consideración: Prisa no es un valor para hacerse millonario así que no esperen revalorizaciones hasta 0,8 con 200.000 títulos. Lo que le ha pasado a la peña en Prisa es que han perdido mucho dinero. Solo ha funcionado entrar y salir rápido. Pensar que se ha pillado el movimiento "bueno" siempre ha costado plusvalías cuando no mucho dinero del bolsillo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 May 2013)

Pues yo me voy largo en el oro.
A la bolsa de momento le van a dar mucho por saco. :XX:


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Después de mirar por encima sacyr,prisa,colonial y fcc empiezo a constatar una realidad que personalmente no esperaba que sucediese tan pronto y menos en estos chicharros, por extraño que parezca el sector privado en España poco a poco se esta saneando incluso los negocios mas tocados, aunque a estos 4 aun les quede un largo camino por recorrer y alguno igual se quede en el camino ,financieramente se empiezan a notar los cambios generacionales en sus equipos directivos.



Hombre, Colonial no tiene futuro alguno. Está hasta las trancas, tiene en el accionariado a los bancos lo cual siempre es un freno alcista porque existe la amenaza de que terminarán saliendo y está en un negocio que no volverá a ser lo que era. Tiene competencia del SAREB para algún que otro siglo (de los de x100 años).

Sacyr terminará saliendo hacia adelante aunque eso está por ver. FCC será el campeón de los tres porque ese sí que dejará de ser una compañía de riesgo financiero. Prisa se desmontará completamente lo cual puede conferir importantes oportunidades de revalorización pero será en formato entrada y salida rápida.


----------



## egarenc (30 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Después de mirar por encima sacyr,prisa,colonial y fcc empiezo a constatar una realidad que personalmente no esperaba que sucediese tan pronto y menos en estos chicharros, por extraño que parezca el sector privado en España poco a poco se esta saneando incluso los negocios mas tocados, aunque a estos 4 aun les quede un largo camino por recorrer y alguno igual se quede en el camino ,financieramente se empiezan a notar los cambios generacionales en sus equipos directivos.



ponzi, hiciste un post analizando Tubacex y Tubos reunidos, no recuerdo a cual de ellas veías mejor, si lo recuerdas podrías aclararmelo, please?
Gracias!


----------



## ddddd (30 May 2013)

Janus o el que pueda aportar algo, ¿cómo ven actualmente al sector solar y muy especialmente a Yingli?

Muchas gracias y enhorabuena por Prisa en el día de hoy.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para la forería. Análisis cualitativo de Prisa.
> 
> ¿por qué ayer era un trade muy fiable?.
> Pues porque apareció un incremento notable de volumen y el r/r era adecuado.
> ...




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, esto es advanced trading incluso para un value. Me he puesto a revisar sus áreas de negocio y cuanto valdrían en el mercado, si se quitan 1500 mill (una parte de santilla,todo digital+ y un % de la cadena ser) y consiguen ganar de forma recurrente al menos 50 mill deberían valer 1,10....unos 750 mill. Conseguir vender al mejor postor partes de tu activo y por 1500 mill no es algo precisamente sencillo ni rápido, creo que deberian quitar a su ceo y poner a uno mas agresivo, lo único que no tiene prisa es tiempo y su ceo parece no entenderlo. A los precios que cotiza Prisa si al final sanean la empresa hay opciones de entrar de sobra, ahora mismo son solo castillos en el aire


----------



## Ajetreo (30 May 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ajetreo. no nos ha entrado la orden en Prisa a 0,195.
> Igual mañana nos da otra alegría (o empapelada, según lo lleven).
> Mi esperanza es que Zparo siga comprando de verdad.



Yo confío más en que Cebrian haya claudicado y de ahí el tirón. Creo que habia un acuerdo de refinanciación con él fuera.

El Zparo esta comprando coloniales, de prisa ya tiene cuatro veces el valor.

Veremos mañana, tengo SL a mercado si bajan de 0,18. Espero que no me hagan mucha pupa, las compré a 0,155


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, Colonial no tiene futuro alguno. Está hasta las trancas, tiene en el accionariado a los bancos lo cual siempre es un freno alcista porque existe la amenaza de que terminarán saliendo y está en un negocio que no volverá a ser lo que era. Tiene competencia del SAREB para algún que otro siglo (de los de x100 años).
> 
> Sacyr terminará saliendo hacia adelante aunque eso está por ver. FCC será el campeón de los tres porque ese sí que dejará de ser una compañía de riesgo financiero. Prisa se desmontará completamente lo cual puede conferir importantes oportunidades de revalorización pero será en formato entrada y salida rápida.



Sinceramente a la que veo peor es a colonial ,de las 4 la que mas posibilidades tiene de salir adelante es Fcc, coincidimos bastante en el análisis.Yo no metería nada en colonial porque me veo incapaz de analizar sus activos y tienen demasiada deuda,pero es impresionante el tajo que le han metido a la deuda en 4 años, en el inmobiliario yo si creo, de hecho a determinados precios es un excelente negocio pero sabiendo donde, es el rentismo puro y duro ,con capex apenas inexistente.


Colonial

Los mejores negocios en inmobiliario están en edificios de oficinas de países serios (Alemania,Usa,Francia..)...A mi no me importaría nada tener en cartera las oficinas de cocacola,procter,apple,google,danone,bmw.....

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 23:22 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, hiciste un post analizando Tubacex y Tubos reunidos, no recuerdo a cual de ellas veías mejor, si lo recuerdas podrías aclararmelo, please?
> Gracias!



La verdad que las dos están bien gestionadas. Financieramente la que esta mejor es tubos reunidos , ahora la que mas esta mejorando sus ratios e ingresos trimestre tras trimestre es Tubacex.Parece que Tubacex crea valor añadido con sus productos mientras que tubos reunidos es por sus finanzas.


Análisis Tubos Reunidos vs Tubacex.


Están vendiendo tubos para la industria del gas y el petroleo en usa


Productos de Tubacex


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo que viene a ser 2 horas terrícolas, no? ienso:



Exactamente, ni un segundo más ::


----------



## Janus (30 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus o el que pueda aportar algo, ¿cómo ven actualmente al sector solar y muy especialmente a Yingli?
> 
> Muchas gracias y enhorabuena por Prisa en el día de hoy.



Tiene pinta de un gran gallardete. El problema es que aún pudiendo ser alcista, el punto de entrada ya tiene que asumir un stop loss grande. Si al final fuera un fail, el roto es importante.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 23:51 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, esto es advanced trading incluso para un value. Me he puesto a revisar sus áreas de negocio y cuanto valdrían en el mercado, si se quitan 1500 mill (una parte de santilla,todo digital+ y un % de la cadena ser) y consiguen ganar de forma recurrente al menos 50 mill deberían valer 1,10....unos 750 mill. Conseguir vender al mejor postor partes de tu activo y por 1500 mill no es algo precisamente sencillo ni rápido, creo que deberian quitar a su ceo y poner a uno mas agresivo, lo único que no tiene prisa es tiempo y su ceo parece no entenderlo. A los precios que cotiza Prisa si al final sanean la empresa hay opciones de entrar de sobra, ahora mismo son solo castillos en el aire



El CEO es excepcional, de lo mejor de España. El día que se vaya .... es que quiebra.


----------



## ponzi (30 May 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus o el que pueda aportar algo, ¿cómo ven actualmente al sector solar y muy especialmente a Yingli?
> 
> Muchas gracias y enhorabuena por Prisa en el día de hoy.



Yo a estos les veo mal, las solares usanas están a años luz de las chinas, es como intentar comparar un ferrari con un carro de caballos, mas concretamente first solar esta a años luz del resto.


Yingli se financia vía deuda y encima los costes de sus ventas son superiores a los ingresos,es como vender placas a 50 y fabricarlas a 60.


YINGLI GREEN ENERGY HOLD-ADR (YGE:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 May 2013)

¿Alguien trabaja a nivel personal con CITIBANK? Hoy he tenido una reunión con ellos, estoy pensando en dejar Barclays.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene pinta de un gran gallardete. El problema es que aún pudiendo ser alcista, el punto de entrada ya tiene que asumir un stop loss grande. Si al final fuera un fail, el roto es importante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 23:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues yo sus virtudes a nivel de financiero no las veoienso: Ha dado una mala imagen. Viendo como ha sido su mandato el día que se vaya o lo echen yo entro en Prisa así te los digo.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues yo sus virtudes a nivel de financiero no las veoienso: Ha dado una mala imagen. Viendo como ha sido su mandato el día que se vaya o lo echen yo entro en Prisa así te los digo.



Estás falto de información. Este tío puede trabajar donde quiera y más en Londres. Piensa que hay un motivo por el cual entró en Grupo Prisa primero como CFO. Nadie, y menos en España, da un paso atrás si puede evitarlo y éste podía haberlo evitado.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:15 ----------

Novavax, ahí podemos hacer un buen deal si soporta los 1,95 USD.

It drops bombs.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 May 2013)

Prisa es un conglomerado de diversos medios de comunicación, obviamente depende de los ingresos de la publicidad.
Hoy en día con Internet esos ingresos se ven muy mermados, aunque los medios de comunicación tradicionales no creo que desaparezcan y coexistirán con la red desde luego ya no van a ser nunca tan rentables como antaño. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Estás falto de información. Este tío puede trabajar donde quiera y más en Londres. Piensa que hay un motivo por el cual entró en Grupo Prisa primero como CFO. Nadie, y menos en España, da un paso atrás si puede evitarlo y éste podía haberlo evitado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Puede que este equivocado, acabo de mirarlo y lleva menos tiempo del que creia , aunque tímidamente es ahora cuando la situación empieza a mejorar a nivel financiero.


Cebrian


Prisa


Antes de estuvo el hijo de Polaco no?


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Prisa es un conglomerado de diversos medios de comunicación, obviamente depende de los ingresos de la publicidad.
> Hoy en día con Internet esos ingresos se ven muy mermados, aunque los medios de comunicación tradicionales no creo que desaparezcan y coexistirán con la red desde luego ya no van a ser nunca tan rentables como antaño. ienso:



Es necesario que diferencéis entre el negocio y sus posibilidades en bolsa. Poco tiene que ver en el horizonte temporal en el que la forería está invirtiendo. Se trata de pillar un movimiento por un incremento repentino del volumen. Nada más.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:26 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Puede que este equivocado, acabo de mirarlo y lleva menos tiempo del que creia , aunque tímidamente es ahora cuando la situación empieza a mejorar a nivel financiero.
> 
> 
> Cebrian
> ...



No sé pero piensa que quien ha tocado el mejor época en términos financieros de TimoF no se pasa a un ñordo como este si no hay un plan diferente.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:35 ----------

Vaya estropicio que es Portugal Telecom. Es un ejemplo de cómo unos buenos fundamentales no cotizan en bolsa.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es necesario que diferencéis entre el negocio y sus posibilidades en bolsa. Poco tiene que ver en el horizonte temporal en el que la forería está invirtiendo. Se trata de pillar un movimiento por un incremento repentino del volumen. Nada más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Puede que tengas razón


Cebrian


Con Cebrian hay cosas que se me escapan,es de esos personajes grises que aunque los analizas no ves con claridad todo lo que hay detrás.


Cebrián utilizó a un 'tiburón' del Consejo de Prisa como brazo ejecutor de Ignacio Polanco: "O dimites [de la presidencia ejecutiva] o te echamos" :: Periodismo :: Prensa :: Periodista Digital


No creo que haya venido a Prisa solo para vender Digital+ aquí hay algo mas y no se lo que es


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2013)

FCC será una buena inversión..pero aún no. Analizando su chart....uff es que no veo momento de entrar.
desde los 80e!! del 2007 hasta los 8 de hoy...:vomito:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es necesario que diferencéis entre el negocio y sus posibilidades en bolsa. Poco tiene que ver en el horizonte temporal en el que la forería está invirtiendo. Se trata de pillar un movimiento por un incremento repentino del volumen. Nada más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Sigo pensando lo mismo sobre Portugal telecom es mas ahora incluso con mas fuerza.Es un buen negocio y esta bien gestionado el único pero es que podrían tener menos deuda, pero ojo es una de las telecos que mas inversiones en 4g y en fibra optica ya ha realizado del viejo continente,su beneficio operativo no para de crecer.Es un valor que de mayo a octubre suele pasar muy desapercibido, recuerda que solo reparten un dividendo al año, a principios de mayo, el importe es cercano al 10% y a esto sumale el programa de recompra de acciones. 


Portugal Telecom


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

En 80 era una inversion mas segura que ahora pero ya has visto el devenir. Las mayores subidas en bolsa siempre han sido por procesos de desendeudamiento en valores tirados a cuenta de la deuda.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cDDjMMXt58k[/YOUTUBE]
Interesante lo que cuentan en este programa.
Son visionarios o frikies? 

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 00:29 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Es necesario que diferencéis entre el negocio y sus posibilidades en bolsa. Poco tiene que ver en el horizonte temporal en el que la forería está invirtiendo. Se trata de pillar un movimiento por un incremento repentino del volumen. Nada más.




Si yo estoy totalmente deacuerdo con sus recomendaciones. )
Sólo doy mi visión general sobre la posibilidad del valor en el futuro.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 80 era una inversion mas segura que ahora pero ya has visto el devenir. Las mayores subidas en bolsa siempre han sido por procesos de desendeudamiento en valores tirados a cuenta de la deuda.



A 80 nunca ha tenido sentido, era un negocio mediocre en el ocaso de una burbuja con margenes bajos y se estaban endeudando en exceso, encima cotizaba a per 16.A corto plazo los procesos de reestructuración y desapalancamiento si son llevados a buen puerto suelen dar grandes revalorizaciones, ahora son inversiones muy arriesgadas.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

El riesgo se gestiona con un stop loss.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El riesgo se gestiona con un stop loss.



A mi me gusta mas ir mirando las cuentas trimestrales y cuando vea que reducen deuda entonces incarle el diente, sin sl a pecho descubierto, da mas alegría a la vida ::....

Ahora me acabo de acordar, en el ibex tenemos un ejemplo muy bueno de desapalancamiento y posterior revalorización. "Ferrovial" pero claro tenían aeropuertos en reino unido y alguna que otra autopista, eran activos de máxima calidad

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 02:09 ----------

Sobre Portugal Telecom no les perdáis de vista, esta gente se toma muy en serio el negocio.Mirar las velocidades de la fibra óptica y del 4g y en Brasil a pesar de partir con una de las operadoras mas débiles se están consolidando.Gran parte del éxito que Telefónica ha cosechado en Brasil ha sido gracias a ir de la mano de PT


Portugal telecom

Cuando veáis claro el grafico avisar, yo sobre 3 tengo prevista una entrada, a largo plazo terminará valiendo unos 5000 mill, 6 eu por acción (horizonte de 5 años).

Tampoco perdáis de vista Iberdrola, si baja de 4 volvere a entrar (valoración de unos 35000 mill, unos 5,3-5,5 por acción con un horizonte de largo plazo tambien)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que crack!

*[P.Telecom]*







Primero los 3,2x€ y lyego los 2,9€. Así que una entrada por los 3€ no parece maña idea  :Aplauso:



Buenos días y tal!!


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cuidenme el ibex , tengo que salir pero ya vuelvo en na , si puede ser me lo llevan a vistar los 8080 :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

La Junta de Telefónica aprueba este viernes retomar el pago del dividendo - Noticias Economía - INFORMATIVOS


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2013)

Buenos dias.

Enorabuena al jato por acertar con el pedqzo gap a la baja e hemos tenido. Este tio no falla.

Ojo que qlguien ayer preguntaba por sniace....4% arriba.....mas lo se los ultimos dias....a ver si se va a estar cociendo algo...ojala.


----------



## wetpiñata (31 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> cuidenme el ibex , tengo que salir pero ya vuelvo en na , si puede ser me lo llevan a vistar los 8080 :Baile:



Espere, hombre. Llévese usted su owned por el "galp" de apertura que si lo deja aquí luego sé van amontonando y esto se pone impracticable...


----------



## sr.anus (31 May 2013)

que vela escombro!submarino o barrida


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 May 2013)

Mucha pupa esta vela para los largos. 

Y no me refiero a los hermanos Gasol....


----------



## Cascooscuro (31 May 2013)

Que bueno es FranR con los niveles!


----------



## Malus (31 May 2013)

Largo 8340, y las Prisas a lo mejor las vendo hoy, lo decidire al medio dia.


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Que bueno es FranR con los niveles!



Si no falla deberíamos haber tocado suelo en el día de hoy...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 May 2013)

.
Buenas, voy a probar unas ITX a 96.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

bueno señores cerrado el gap , ahora veremos si rebotamos o nos vamos por la barranquilla :fiufiu:


----------



## Roninn (31 May 2013)

Largo arcelor.

Por cierto un placer haber participado en la operación Prisa ayer. En cuanto salga de pobre le paso su 3% Mr. Janus ( ejquesoy catalan y lo del 3% lo tenemos un poco grabado a fuego :


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

tenemos los maximos en la mismisima apertura , que pedazo de velon rojo :Baile:

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:10 ----------

bueno cerramos cortos en 8350 y abrimos largos , el ibex se paro en la parte baja de bollinger en diario y central en semanal


----------



## TenienteDan (31 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos los maximos en la mismisima apertura , que pedazo de velon rojo :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:10 ----------
> 
> bueno cerramos cortos en 8350* y abrimos largos *, el ibex se paro en la parte baja de bollinger en diario y central en semanal













SELL SELL SELL!!!


THE BROKERS WITH HANDS ON THEIR FACES BLOG


----------



## silverwindow (31 May 2013)

Oh vosotros los que entráis, abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## jopitxujo (31 May 2013)

Mecagüenlaputa, el gato se ha puesto largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Oh vosotros los que entráis, abandonad toda esperanza



di que si


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que crack!
> 
> *[P.Telecom]*
> 
> ...



Desde que has dejado de usar las escalas logarítmicas, you have improved your performance.:o

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:24 ----------

Esas Prisa y tal. Quizá en 0,16 se le meta un tiro. Es una posible línea maginot por la resistencia que allí había.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:26 ----------

Estrenamos firma.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:27 ----------

Duda para la forería.

Qué tenemos que hacer los que hemos cobrado el dividendo de e.on?. Es suficiente con esperar a abril de 2014 y especificar en la declaración a Hacienda que ha habido una retención?.

Por favor, explicación en detalle y cerrando el círculo.


----------



## sinnombrex (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde que has dejado de usar las escalas logarítmicas, you have improved your performance.:o
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:24 ----------
> 
> ...




Respecto al dividendo de eon he encontrado esto:

Cómo obtener la devolución de la doble retención de los dividendos empresas alemanas - Página 5



> Pues como queria ver si conseguía este documento, pregunte a la finanzamt alemana a traves de su web y su respuesta dice basicamente que esa reduccion en origen solo es para empresas y no para particulares. Para particulares seguimos como estabamos (peticion a posteriori) y da el link de su web donde estan los impresos actualizados y la explicación.
> 
> Si alguien tiene información adicional/contradictoria, estaria bien que lo aclarasemos.
> 
> ...




A la hora de rellenar el pdf editable he tenido algunas dudas, no se si las retenciones hay que poner lo que te quita españa, lo que te quitan los alemanes... vamos que tengo un lio.

En parte me arrepiento de no haber vendido y recomprado despues de dar dividendo, aunque no deberia ser muy dificil que nos devuelvan la parte retenida.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (31 May 2013)

Grande gato!
Ahora sólo esperar a ver si se despeña. 
Se va el Ibex, se va por el barranquillo


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2013)

Colonial cayendo un 7% desde que zparo la recomendó.....este chico....

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:47 ----------

Juraria que a estos niveles del ibex hace unas semanas el san estaba por 5,4X...ahora el ibex medio guaneando y san en verde casi....


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

gracias , no hay de queso nomas de papa 

el ibex esta continuamente atacando a la jran bajista y aunque no consigue superarla si que esta encontrando soporte muy cerca de ella , lo mas probable es que tengamos una trampa alcista despues de superarla , el objetivo es la jran alcista perdida llegaremos hasta los 8900 aprox :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Colonial cayendo un 7% desde que zparo la recomendó.....este chico....
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 10:47 ----------
> 
> Juraria que a estos niveles del ibex hace unas semanas el san estaba por 5,4X...ahora el ibex medio guaneando y san en verde casi....



Bueno ahora zparo comprará colonial mas barato.


----------



## Malus (31 May 2013)

Meto otro poco largo en 8320, y he puesto orden de venta las Prisas en 0,18 pero no se si entrara.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2013)

Volvemos a estar en la zona de precarga (8K3 bajos). A no mucho tardar ha de verse si las intenciones de los chúngale están en línea con la acumulación de la que venimos hablando hace algunos días.

En ésta configuración nos estamos jugando una nueva visita a máximos, o en caso contrario un fallo alcista y paseo al 8K2, con opción de que la cosa se ponga graciosa de verdad y nos vayamos al 812x.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

el SAN tiene varios gaps por cerrar , el mas alto en 6,20


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el SAN tiene varios gaps por cerrar , el mas alto en 6,20



Jato ¿el eurostoxx aun tiene algun gap abierto?


----------



## TenienteDan (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Volvemos a estar en la zona de precarga (8K3 bajos). A no mucho tardar ha de verse si las intenciones de los chúngale están en línea con la acumulación de la que venimos hablando hace algunos días.
> 
> En ésta configuración nos estamos jugando una nueva visita a máximos, o en caso contrario un fallo alcista y paseo al 8K2, con opción de que la cosa se ponga graciosa de verdad y nos vayamos al 812x.



Apretamos ojet... digo SLs :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato ¿el eurostoxx aun tiene algun gap abierto?



ninguno queda señol juanfer , la jugada es hacer gap al alza el lunes y llegar a la jran alcista y entonces si que to habra terminado :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (31 May 2013)

Osti...ventana de plata por aquï!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde que has dejado de usar las escalas logarítmicas, you have improved your performance.:o
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Pues thankée coñññño

[mode Attention Whore off]


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ninguno queda señol juanfer , la jugada es hacer gap al alza el lunes y llegar a la jran alcista y entonces si que to habra terminado :no:



Entonces voy a colocar unos largitos.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

cuidado con lo que desea , que puede ser pandoro el que termine prestandole atencion , aunque seguramente es lo que ustec este deseando :o


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

He comprado 500 Philips a 21.90.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 11:39 ----------

Esta tarde la FED va a hacer la mayor inyección de todo el mes.

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

En un día que normalmente solo inyecta 1 bilion el dia que inyecta, hoy va a ser de $4.25 - $5.25 billion.

Así que el lunes preveo un gap a la alza.


----------



## Krim (31 May 2013)

Volvemos a visitar los mínimos de la sesión, y en viernes terminal, nada menos.

Oh, por Dios, jato, vende ya.


----------



## wetpiñata (31 May 2013)

Datos de esta tarde en iuesesei:

US: 14.30 Personal Income / Consumption (April) +0.2% / +0.2% +0.1% / +0.1%
-Core PCE 0.0% (+1.1%) +0.1%

*US: 15.45 Chicago PMI (May) 49.0 50*

US: 15.55 Final Michigan Sentiment (May) 76.4 / 83.7 (p) 83.7 

Bastante sensibles al tema del tapering.


----------



## Malus (31 May 2013)

Vendidas las 70000 Prisa a 0,18. Compradas a 0,15.


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Vendidas las 70000 Prisa a 0,18. Compradas a 0,15.




Todo el hvei vendiendo y "alguien" comorando to el papelienso:


----------



## itaka (31 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Todo el hvei vendiendo y "alguien" comorando to el papelienso:




riete, pero este país es así, no dejaran quebrar al país, ya haran lo posible los castuzos para "rescatar" al país, creo que acabara subiendo


----------



## Krim (31 May 2013)

Me he resistido en PRISA, pero parece que no llegaremos a los 0.2, así que fuera con mis 800 eurillos de beneficios. La jugada buena era vender ayer, pero ahí me las den todas.


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Todo el hvei vendiendo y "alguien" comorando to el papelienso:



zparo las va a comprar todas, para pegar el pelotazo.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> zparo las va a comprar todas, para pegar el pelotazo.




Pues que se dé prisa porque con Colonial el agujero debe estar siendo majo...


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2013)

Cuidado, Ripley.... movimiento a las 9. 










Poderosa la zona de precarga es, joven padawan ::


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, Ripley.... movimiento a las 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿otros 100 puntejos arriba?


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2013)

Para los que vayan largos, comentarles que esta mañana ha habido una realización mediana, pero que ha afectado bastante al índice (relativamente a su tamaño, esto es).

Esto ha hecho algo de daño a las expectativas de los largos. Se está intentando sacudir ahora un poco el mal sabor de boca que ha dejado, y en que se consiga o no está mucha parte de la clave de la configuración alcista que algunos venimos defendiendo desde hace unos días atrás.

Hay un primer obstáculo justo ahora, en 833x, donde estamos parados y peleando. Hay otra piedra en el camino en 835x. Esto conforma una zona de unos 25 puntos problemática para los que vayan largos. 

Si se supera, los unicornios de colores de Piranha volverán a campar por sus respetos en los arcoiris, y tendremos que vernos las caras en la siguiente pelea seria, allá por el 8K4. 

El objetivo "full" de la configuración es tocar 8K5 (primer objetivo) y extensión a testear máximos (855x) como objetivo "regalo".

Un fallo alcista, como decía antes, nos manda al 822x mínimo, y si entramos en "Modo Krusty", 812x.

Comento un poco esto porque puede ser que alguien vaya largo a raíz de los comentarios que hicimos estos últimos días sobre zona de acumulación, etc. Es de justicia, pues, mantenerles actualizados en la posición y no dejarles colgados en un susto como el de esta mañana.


----------



## TenienteDan (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, Ripley.... movimiento a las 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve en el chart bastante bien la zona de acumulación, y sólo con ojos humanos :ouch:. Claro lo que no vemos es si es acumulación o distribución... _leve_ pero crucial diferencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

Mr P, no mezcle pelis...(de vuelta del bar? ) ::


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr P, no mezcle pelis...(de vuelta del bar? ) ::



Eh, eh..... yo no mezclo pelis... es su ego el que extiende cheques que su bolsillo luego no puede pagar.


Oh wait....


----------



## j.w.pepper (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para los que vayan largos, comentarles que esta mañana ha habido una realización mediana, pero que ha afectado bastante al índice (relativamente a su tamaño, esto es).
> 
> Esto ha hecho algo de daño a las expectativas de los largos. Se está intentando sacudir ahora un poco el mal sabor de boca que ha dejado, y en que se consiga o no está mucha parte de la clave de la configuración alcista que algunos venimos defendiendo desde hace unos días atrás.
> 
> ...



Esperemos que se produzca esta tarde un empujoncito usano para irnos contentos el fin de semana . En mi caso, por ahora largo en IBE, FCC, SAN (esta por que no me queda más remedio, aunque el script dividend va haciendo su trabajo y va compensando pérdidas), ENG (esta bastante bien lo que va de año aunque flaqueando un poco este último mes).


----------



## HisHoliness (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me gusta mas ir mirando las cuentas trimestrales y cuando vea que reducen deuda entonces incarle el diente, sin sl a pecho descubierto, da mas alegría a la vida ::....
> 
> Ahora me acabo de acordar, en el ibex tenemos un ejemplo muy bueno de desapalancamiento y posterior revalorización. "Ferrovial" pero claro tenían aeropuertos en reino unido y alguna que otra autopista, eran activos de máxima calidad
> 
> ...



Oi, la teleco más grande de Brasil, tiene un 10% de Portugal Telecom. Aquí vienen de la mano.

Oi "ganha" 70 milhões de euros na Portugal Telecom em menos de um ano

In fact, algún proyecto que tenemos con Oí aquí, nos obligan a contratar una parte a PT, los están intentando introducir en el mercado con calzador...


----------



## TenienteDan (31 May 2013)

Un ejemplo de cómo interpreto lo que nos cuenta maese en el chart:


----------



## hombre-mosca (31 May 2013)

Creo que estan abriendo las compuertas parriba. Yo solo veo acciones, pero se han quitado asks tremendos que habia frenando.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> El papel lo aguanta todo. Escribir es gratis.



sólo ha daba su opinión basada en el análisis de sus datos ¿por? al menos se moja fallé o acierte


----------



## Malus (31 May 2013)

Suelto los largos en 8355 y entro corto en ese mismo valor.


----------



## Antigona (31 May 2013)

Espantada hoy!!

Próximo objetivo si sigue cayendo los 8200, voy a ver si me salgo cuanto antes, como pierda ese soporte nos vamos debajo de los 8000 y volvemos a valores mínimos otra vez...

Importante ver cómo cierra la sesión y ver qué datos van saliendo el fin de semana, si no veo tendencia bajista, ayer al final se quedó en el rango que dije, pero esperaba que aguantase en el verde, hoy cayendo un 1% y casi todos en rojo, vamos a ver pero de cerrar así veo que se está confirmando la tendencia bajista.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Oi, la teleco más grande de Brasil, tiene un 10% de Portugal Telecom. Aquí vienen de la mano.
> 
> Oi "ganha" 70 milhões de euros na Portugal Telecom em menos de um ano
> 
> In fact, algún proyecto que tenemos con Oí aquí, nos obligan a contratar una parte a PT, los están intentando introducir en el mercado con calzador...



Tienen un ceo muy bueno, respeta a sus accionistas y cada vez crea mas valor.Consiguió subir en varias ocasiones la oferta de telefónica por el 30% que tenían de vivo....

Fíjate trincar a Telefonica 7150 mill por un 25% de vivo, estaba valorando la empresa en 23800 mill

Vivo


Compra Oi


Y para mas inri solo necesito cerca de la mitad para posicionarse en otra compañía en Brasil...


Lo malo que el año pasado incremento su endeudamiento pero es que se estan metiendo en Angola,China,Kenia,Namibia...y están invirtiendo muy fuerte en fibra óptica y 4g


PT


Ahora mismo PT capitaliza por 3300 y ya solo su participación en Oí ya costo mas.



Además por mayo reparte un dividendo de un 10% en efectivo mas un programa de recompra de acciones


----------



## Antigona (31 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sólo ha daba su opinión basada en el análisis de sus datos ¿por? al menos se moja fallé o acierte



Sí, para un forero que pone algo serio...

Decir que yo estoy de acuerdo con él, creía que ayer iba a quedarse en los 8450 o los 8500, pero si hoy sigue cerrando rojo y según los datos del fin de semana, puede que estemos viendo una tendencia a la baja.

Si todas las bolsas van a la baja, el Ibex no va a ser la excepción, ya que la situación macro no mejora.

Y ojo que yo voy largo ahora mismo, estoy esperando a cobrar dividendos para ver si me salgo, pero los 8250 son un punto importante, y los 8000 ya psicológico total, de perder ese soporte veremos caídas fuertes este verano.


----------



## tarrito (31 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> El papel lo aguanta todo. Escribir es gratis.



[YOUTUBE]tMg017jUpbk[/YOUTUBE]

nada más quidisir 8:


----------



## Abner (31 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sólo ha daba su opinión basada en el análisis de sus datos ¿por? al menos se moja fallé o acierte



Ni puto caso, es un troll. Se pasa de pascuas a ramos por los hilos, suelta una frase lapidatoria y no espera a leer contestaciones ni a dar la oportunidad de debate, y se quedará tan contento. Ya se comió un owned que no vino a recoger cuando me dijo lo de "hablar por no callar". 

No hay más que ver la cantidad de mensajes que lleva que le han thankeado. Uno más de los que ensucia hilos.


----------



## Krim (31 May 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Ni puto caso, es un troll. Se pasa de pascuas a ramos por los hilos, suelta una frase lapidatoria y no espera a leer contestaciones ni a dar la oportunidad de debate, y se quedará tan contento. Ya se comió un owned que no vino a recoger cuando me dijo lo de "hablar por no callar".
> 
> No hay más que ver la cantidad de mensajes que lleva que le han thankeado. Uno más de los que ensucia hilos.



Cuidado que los thanks en este foro, según donde te metas, significan menos que nada...hay muchos sitios donde sólo se thankea leer lo que la gente quiere ver, aunque sean auténticas aberraciones. 

Pero yeah, por lo demás estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices XD.


----------



## Malus (31 May 2013)

Cerrados los cortos en 8335 y abro largos en el mismo punto.


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

No se ni por donde coger al sp500 , en el fondo me parece alcista pero ayer choco con una resistencia que tenia marcada alrededor de 1662 y ya vemos como esta de momento 1647.

Creo que tendria que bajar hasta acercarse a 1638-1642 y luego ya se vera... , yo si llega alrededor de esos niveles me pensare en ponerme largo si veo que lo sujetan un poco.


----------



## Malus (31 May 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Cerrados los cortos en 8335 y abro largos en el mismo punto.



Me salto el SL en 8325, vuelvo dentro en 8320.


----------



## jaialro (31 May 2013)

El sp está estos días para no tocarlo. Mucha volatilidad intradiaria.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Me incorporo a la master-class de bolsa que se instruye diariamente en el hilo.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 15:20 ----------

No hay rojo europeo que un velón verde usano pueda corregir. That's real market's life.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

que buen banquete me he pegado en casa de mi tia , comida peruana de calidad :baba:

desde ya les digo que esto huele a trampa alcista de las buenas , lo llevaran hasta la jran alcista perdida y entonces sera un no parar de guano :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (31 May 2013)

¿Más es menos? o... ¿más es más?

https://www.ism-chicago.org/chapters/ism-ismchicago/files/ChicagoPMI-13-05.pdf

Jo con el PMI...

Y toma Michigan también...


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que buen banquete me he pegado en casa de mi tia , comida peruana de calidad :baba:
> 
> desde ya les digo que esto huele a trampa alcista de las buenas , lo llevaran hasta la jran alcista perdida y entonces sera un no parar de guano :fiufiu:



Digame es verdad que allí le llaman "restoran"


[YOUTUBE]kKHdEsjGaDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

Estoy viendo las prisas y veo que tienen una buena resistencia en 0.19 veremos si la supera sino creo que la volveremos a ver pronto en el entorno de 0.15 - 0.16.

Tambien veo que siguen vendiendo las manos fuertes , ayer la mayoria de las compras eran de manos debiles , no se que pensara Janus & company que conocen mejor la situacion.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

me incorporo al jilo, estoy muy desactualizado y no me voy a leer todas las páginas que habéis escrito.

¿algo muy relevante para saber?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VRgEXaBP4vo[/YOUTUBE]

Molaaaaaaa 1:04:35 en adelante :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> me incorporo al jilo, estoy muy desactualizado y no me voy a leer todas las páginas que habéis escrito.
> 
> ¿algo muy relevante para saber?



bertok la competencia se esta poniendo dura....mira como deja el listón de alto, a este no le superamos


Pau's


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> me incorporo al jilo, estoy muy desactualizado y no me voy a leer todas las páginas que habéis escrito.
> 
> ¿algo muy relevante para saber?



Naaa bro. Jato largo ibex baja, jato corto ibex sube. Jran bajista inflanqueable y tal. Algun que otro trol peeeeeero es viernes terminal!!!!! :::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 16:15 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> bertok la competencia se esta poniendo dura....mira como deja el listón de alto, a este no le superamos
> 
> 
> Pau's



El blog ese es hilarante....+10000 :XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (31 May 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/428242-zparo-reincidente-recibe-baneo.html

A criar Coloniales...


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Naaa bro. Jato largo ibex baja, jato corto ibex sube. Jran bajista inflanqueable y tal. Algun que otro trol peeeeeero es viernes terminal!!!!! :::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Este tío es un artista, menuda prosa Aun me estoy riendo del edificio de colorines de carabanchel


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿algo muy relevante para saber?








Así resumiendo.


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

Por cierto otra cosa que puede afectar a prisa a medio-largo plazo , he leido que desde intereconomia se tiene pensado lanzar un diaro deportivo de corte madridista dejando el hueco que estan dejando el as y el marca.

Conozco a mucha gente que estan bastante cansados del giro que ha dado este diario respecto al Madrid , como de verdad llegue este nuevo diario se va a llevar a muchisimos compradores madridistas que suelen comprar esos 2 periodicos.

No olvidemos que estos dias ha habido informaciones que desde el diario as han estado buscando una alternativa a la presidencia de Florentino Perez , como el presidente del Madrid y las peñas apoyen un poco al nuevo diario...

El año pasado el diario as tenia mas beneficios que el pais , no se como andara la cosa ahora pero seria otro duro golpe para prisa perder los beneficios del as.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

Buenas, de fin de semana por fin!

Pringado en el Ibex, mala entrada en 8360, el S&P no entró por un solo punto y el USD/JPY por 0.008 (caña en 100.210, mínimo en 100.218) ::
Manteniendo las PRS.

Ponzi, eres tú quien tiene sabiduría y coñocimiento sobre fondos de inversión?


----------



## nombre (31 May 2013)

Que aburrimiento, ni el PMI ha animado la fiesta. Lo dejaran para las 21h como el otro viernes




Bueno, MM se lo debe estar pasando en grande con PyG :8:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Naaa bro. Jato largo ibex baja, jato corto ibex sube. Jran bajista inflanqueable y tal. Algun que otro trol peeeeeero es viernes terminal!!!!! :::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 16:15 ----------
> 
> ...



ñ

jajajajaja pirata no te pierdas las ultimas imágenes 

Un edificio con forma de cesta, robot, taza de vater,elefante....y mira al principio las viviendas de Par Hill


Vicisitud y sordidez: Satán es mi señor (parte I): ¡Tu vida va a ser un infierno!


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Por cierto otra cosa que puede afectar a prisa a medio-largo plazo , he leido que desde intereconomia se tiene pensado lanzar un diaro deportivo de corte madridista dejando el hueco que estan dejando el as y el marca.



¿Era Marca el diario que tenía más difusión? Supongo que aún será así. Igualmente el tema de la prensa deportiva está bastante tocado, en Catalunya están regalando el Sport comprando El Periódico, así que en los bares ya no encuentras La Vanguardia  El tema es que si tienen que estar regalando diarios deportivos es porque no deben venderse.


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/428242-zparo-reincidente-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> A criar Coloniales...



Y quiem me comprará mis prisas, hay que jo*der*se


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Era Marca el diario que tenía más difusión? Supongo que aún será así. Igualmente el tema de la prensa deportiva está bastante tocado, en Catalunya están regalando el Sport comprando El Periódico, así que en los bares ya no encuentras La Vanguardia  El tema es que si tienen que estar regalando diarios deportivos es porque no deben venderse.



El diario 'As' supera en beneficios a 'El País' por primera vez en la historia de Prisa - elConfidencial.com

Parece ser que el mas leído es marca ahora el que mas gana es As. Una pena no tener acceso a sus cuentas.Yo pienso que los periódicos si tienen futuro pero en un entorno digital


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Era Marca el diario que tenía más difusión? Supongo que aún será así. Igualmente el tema de la prensa deportiva está bastante tocado, en Catalunya están regalando el Sport comprando El Periódico, así que en los bares ya no encuentras La Vanguardia  El tema es que si tienen que estar regalando diarios deportivos es porque no deben venderse.



Yo desde que leo la prensa por internet no compro periódicos.


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Era Marca el diario que tenía más difusión? Supongo que aún será así. Igualmente el tema de la prensa deportiva está bastante tocado, en Catalunya están regalando el Sport comprando El Periódico, así que en los bares ya no encuentras La Vanguardia  El tema es que si tienen que estar regalando diarios deportivos es porque no deben venderse.



Si Marca es el diario mas vendido , tienes razon en que la prensa deportiva esta bastante tocada y como salga este periodico puede ser la puntilla para marca y as , sobretodo este ultimo y aunque sea poca cosa no creo que le haga mucha gracia a prisa que le pisen un negocio que el año pasado sacaba mas beneficios que el pais...

Yo viendo como estan las cosas si fuese el ceo de prisa , y se de veracidad a esta noticia , intentaria vender el as a otro grupo antes de la previsible huida general de los lectores que aun tienen.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Era Marca el diario que tenía más difusión? Supongo que aún será así. Igualmente el tema de la prensa deportiva está bastante tocado, en Catalunya están regalando el Sport comprando El Periódico, así que en los bares ya no encuentras La Vanguardia  El tema es que si tienen que estar regalando diarios deportivos es porque no deben venderse.



Nunca se han vendido, yo he visto palets de panfletos de esos en pabellones de baloncesto, o estaciones de esquí (Aunque esos deportes aparezcan un par de noticias o nada en el interior)
Y con uno que compraba el del bar, se "hinformavan" los cincuenta que tomaban el carajillo, desde que no se fuma en los bares, ni eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

amonoh arcistah :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ñ
> 
> jajajajaja pirata no te pierdas las ultimas imágenes
> 
> ...




Del blog ese:

_"Lo siento, pero la caca, pintada de colores, sólo logra ser más visible. Por muy gay que quieras pintar a Satán, seguirá siendo gay, pero de los de ‘La ostra azul’: al final, toca lo que toca_."

:XX:
:XX:
:XX:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Si Marca es el diario mas vendido , tienes razon en que la prensa deportiva esta bastante tocada y como salga este periodico puede ser la puntilla para marca y as , sobretodo este ultimo y aunque sea poca cosa no creo que le haga mucha gracia a prisa que le pisen un negocio que el año pasado sacaba mas beneficios que el pais...
> 
> Yo viendo como estan las cosas si fuese el ceo de prisa , y se de veracidad a esta noticia , intentaria vender el as a otro grupo antes de la previsible huida general de los lectores que aun tienen.



Todo esto es simplemente un proceso de reestructuración del negocio. De hecho cuando no se vendan periódicos en papel los periódicos ganaran mas porque no tendrán que pagar imprentas ni costes de distribución, solo tendrán nominas,costes del servidor y seguiran cobrando por publicidad.

Si consigues buenos profesionales y ajustas costes es un gran negocio, yo de prisa me quedaría justamente con los periodicos,santillana y puede que con algún porcentaje de alguna radio

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 17:18 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Del blog ese:
> 
> _"Lo siento, pero la caca, pintada de colores, sólo logra ser más visible. Por muy gay que quieras pintar a Satán, seguirá siendo gay, pero de los de ‘La ostra azul’: al final, toca lo que toca_."
> 
> ...



Y encima lo pones rosa fosforito, al mas puro estilo Pecata, por si no se veia jajajaja.
Este chaval es un artista,debería crear un diario independiente, esa prosa no puede perderse en la inmensidad de la red


----------



## muertoviviente (31 May 2013)

tened FED alcistas


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Todo esto es simplemente un proceso de reestructuración del negocio. De hecho cuando no se vendan periódicos en papel los periódicos ganaran mas porque no tendrán que pagar imprentas ni costes de distribución, solo tendrán nominas,costes del servidor y seguiran cobrando por publicidad.
> 
> Si consigues buenos profesionales y ajustas costes es un gran negocio, yo de prisa me quedaría justamente con los periodicos,santillana y puede que con algún porcentaje de alguna radio



En reduccion de algunos costes tienes razon pero en internet no lo va a tener tan facil como en papel , hay mucha mas competencia y se pueden crear diarios a gusto del consumidor , diarios totalmente madridistas , barcelonistas , rojiblancos , etc , donde los usuarios se sientan mas comodos y si yo quisiera contratar publicidad dirigida a un target especifico me iria antes a esos diarios que a as o marca que con solo ver los comentarios de algunas noticias ...

El sp esta palote ha rebotado 2 veces en el soporte 1648 veremos cuando llegue a la resistencia de 1662 , si la supera creo que lo podemos ver facil en 1670.


----------



## juanfer (31 May 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tened FED alcistas



La subida de hoy sera espectacular por la inyección.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> En reduccion de algunos costes tienes razon pero en internet no lo va a tener tan facil como en papel , hay mucha mas competencia y se pueden crear diarios a gusto del consumidor , diarios totalmente madridistas , barcelonistas , rojiblancos , etc , donde los usuarios se sientan mas comodos y si yo quisiera contratar publicidad dirigida a un target especifico me iria antes a esos diarios que a as o marca que con solo ver los comentarios de algunas noticias ...
> 
> El sp esta palote ha rebotado 2 veces en el soporte 1648 veremos cuando llegue a la resistencia de 1662 , si la supera creo que lo podemos ver facil en 1670.



No es que me llame mucho de fútbol pero aquí lo que valen son los periodistas y cuando alguien mira un periódico no solo busca las noticias del Barcelona o Madrid. Si lo hacen bien en un entorno digital pueden tener mucho juego. También decían que con los libros digitales los escritores no ganarían dinero y ha sido mentira, la diferencia es que ahora solo ganan los mejores y los costes de cualquier editorial se han desplomado, los únicos perjudicados son los libreros


----------



## Cantor (31 May 2013)

de verdad no conocíais a vicisitud y sordidez? ponzi, el que escribe allí es periodista, creo que de deportes, lee sus crónicas de F1 y lo de la liga fantástica... aunque lo mejor son las entradas sobre música "especial"


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> de verdad no conocíais a vicisitud y sordidez? ponzi, el que escribe allí es periodista, creo que de deportes, lee sus crónicas de F1 y lo de la liga fantástica... aunque lo mejor son las entradas sobre música "especial"



No le conocía, la verdad desborda talento por los cuatro costados


----------



## wetpiñata (31 May 2013)

Jor como se les ha ido la mano en la subasta...


----------



## jopitxujo (31 May 2013)

¿Y lo de Bankia?


----------



## hydra69 (31 May 2013)

0.88...ni prisas ni ostias.


----------



## hombre-mosca (31 May 2013)

O2-Telefonica Deutschland (tec-dax) llevan esta semana preparando algo, el grafico no me gusta demasiado, pero los volumenes si. Posible cierre del gap de los dividendos 7-8.05

Telefónica Deutschland Holding AG | Aktie | A1J5RX | DE000A1J5RX9 | Börse Frankfurt

Entrada 5,61X

PD el del blog ese es muy bueno, gracias por el link.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> 0.88...ni prisas ni ostias.



Con calma, dejadla caer a su precio de 0,3.

Bankkia no vale los 7.000 millones de aurelios que cotiza hoy al cierre.

Que sigan los leones a dentelladas ahí dentro. Los pequeños tenemos que preservar el capital para cuando el valor se estabilice.

Si ocurre y no estamos dentro, que la den por el culo. Sobran empresas en las que ganar dinero.

10.000 aurelios ganados en la empresa A son igual de ricos que 10.000 aurelios ganados en la empresa B.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> 0.88...ni prisas ni ostias.



No me di cuenta hoy era la renovación de cortos, evidentemente han recomprado las posiciones que vendieron hace una semana

Bankia


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 May 2013)

jooooooooo ha pasado en bankia, tenia compradas 1000 acciones a .60 con orden de venta en .75, todo el dia en torno a los .67, ya había perdido la esperanza y me disponía a pasar un fin de semana con miedo a la apertura el lunes, y zascaaaaaa orden ejecutada y encima a un precio de .88, 13 céntimas mas del que puse......
me encanta.

Ya se que 1000 acciones es una miellda pero, sacar 280 euros en 2 días me ha alegrado el fin.


----------



## hydra69 (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me di cuenta hoy era la renovación de cortos, evidentemente han recomprado las posiciones que vendieron hace una semana
> 
> Bankia



Ponzi donde se mira las fechas de renovación de posiciones cortas..yo por lo que ahí veo simplemente son las series,vamos el % de capital de la entidad declarado como posición corta.

No veo por ningún lado las fechas de renovación :


----------



## vmmp29 (31 May 2013)

menudo velón escombro en DAX -45 puntos en unos minutos


----------



## Ajetreo (31 May 2013)

Por fin Zparo me compro las Prisas a 0,185

Procter está espatarrada total...... Bien es cierto que es para largo plazo pero me estoy asustando.

Claca...porfa como lo ves


----------



## Krim (31 May 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> de verdad no conocíais a vicisitud y sordidez? ponzi, el que escribe allí es periodista, creo que de deportes, lee sus crónicas de F1 y lo de la liga fantástica... aunque lo mejor son las entradas sobre música "especial"



El de vicisitud y sordidez es el puto amo de la F1.

El último GP de mónaco jugamos al Lobato Drinking Game...grandioso juego, aunque el calvo estuvo flojete, la verdad y evitó decir muchas de sus frases míticas. Pero no pasa nada, Mónaco es que es un truñete de circuito, y o se dan ostias masivas (muy bien Chilton Maldonado y Pérez al respecto), o es un festival de ronquidos. Ya vereis en otro circuitos que risas.

En otro orden de cosas, estoy buscando que ha pasado el último cuarto de hora (andaba de reunión), y me mandan a Xvideos pero hasta ahí está censurado :XX:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Ponzi donde se mira las fechas de renovación de posiciones cortas..yo por lo que ahí veo simplemente son las series,vamos el % de capital de la entidad declarado como posición corta.
> 
> No veo por ningún lado las fechas de renovación :



Suele ser por ciclos y los respetan al dedillo. Ahora mismo es cada dos viernes.A las dos semanas deciden si compran y permanecen cortos o si se reducen o incrementan posiciones. Se ve comparando los % con el volumen y la cotización dentro de ese periodo. Yo lo hago a ojo de buen cubero pero si quieres ver las operaciones diarias en bme están declaradas las operaciones con acciones prestadas cada dia


----------



## atman (31 May 2013)

Telefónica, viento en popa... o viento en pompa...
Y al loro con el descalabro de Vodafone...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (31 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jooooooooo ha pasado en bankia, tenia compradas 1000 acciones a .60 con orden de venta en .75, todo el dia en torno a los .67, ya había perdido la esperanza y me disponía a pasar un fin de semana con miedo a la apertura el lunes, y zascaaaaaa orden ejecutada y encima a un precio de .88, 13 céntimas mas del que puse......
> me encanta.
> 
> Ya se que 1000 acciones es una miellda pero, sacar 280 euros en 2 días me ha alegrado el fin.



¡Felicidades, LÁNGARO!

PD: Lástima de esa orden a 0,70 que tenía esta mañana a falta de meter las coordenadas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 May 2013)

Por Cierto, alguien preguntaba esta mañana por citibank, yo opero con ellos, si quieres saber algo...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

Telefónica

esa gran promesa

Puede ser el fichaje sorpresa...


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Por Cierto, alguien preguntaba esta mañana por citibank, yo opero con ellos, si quieres saber algo...



Pregunté yo Lángaro. Es posible que pase mi cuenta allí, quería saber qué tal es trabajar con ellos a nivel "doméstico": cuenta, tarjetas, etc.... y después si alguien tiene contratado alguno de sus fondos de inversión, ahora que los depósitos dan están al 1,5% es hora de sacar el dinero.


----------



## ghkghk (31 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica
> 
> esa gran promesa
> 
> Puede ser el fichaje sorpresa...



Estilo Amunike y Petkovic...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estilo Amunike y Petkovic...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No te olvides de Secretario...


----------



## Krim (31 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No te olvides de Secretario...



Imposible hablar de este tema sin poner esta pancarta.


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pregunté yo Lángaro. Es posible que pase mi cuenta allí, quería saber qué tal es trabajar con ellos a nivel "doméstico": cuenta, tarjetas, etc.... y después si alguien tiene contratado alguno de sus fondos de inversión, ahora que los depósitos dan están al 1,5% es hora de sacar el dinero.



yo solo tengo la cuenta de ahorro y asociada a esta la cuenta de valores y trabajan con la plataforma de inversis.
Tarjetas las de siempre, debito y visa, y supongo que cobrando lo mismo que los demás. Por lo visto tienen un buen seguro con la visa por robo o perdida en el extranjero, y creo que no cobran comisiones de cambio por dólares (pero no estoy seguro, me voy a Nueva York en Septiembre y es algo que quiero preguntar).

mi madre si tiene un fondo en dólares, pero de fondos no se mucho mas.

si quieres alguna información en particular, este lunes me pasaré a sacar mis plusvies de Bankia y puedo preguntar.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

*It's Friday, motherfuckers
*
[YOUTUBE]-vkqLi8bxPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (31 May 2013)

Acabo de ver el último capítulo colgado de GoT y me acabo de enterar de que hay una actriz española :nieta de Charles Chaplin) y otra inglesa de origen español.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Acabo de ver el último capítulo colgado de GoT y me acabo de enterar de que hay una actriz española :nieta de Charles Chaplin) y otra inglesa de origen español.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Lo solar se está poniendo bien para entrar después del despelote reciente.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Acabo de ver el último capítulo colgado de GoT y me acabo de enterar de que hay una actriz española :nieta de Charles Chaplin) y otra inglesa de origen español.



Había una vez un alevín que apuntaba maneras. Su apellido era Señor y tal ... 8:


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Ponemos orden condicionada en NVX.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 20:28 ----------

Me gustan bastante Yingli y Trina pero un 10% más abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que crack!
> 
> *[P.Telecom]*
> 
> ...



Me cito, digo ozú que bestias (3.23 hoy) y me voy a casa.... hasta el nb de pt trbj


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me cito, digo ozú que bestias (3.23 hoy) y me voy a casa.... hasta el nb de pt trbj



Los de Bestinver están ::

Eres joven, curra y ahorra. El medio y largo plazo sólo tiene un camino.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/427897-que-se-p-calle.html

Es enriquecedor leer experiencias así de vez en cuando para que pongamos los pies en el suelo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los de Bestinver están ::
> 
> Eres joven, curra y ahorra. El medio y largo plazo sólo tiene un camino.
> 
> ...



Los de bestinver nos tendrían que contratar a ponzi y a mi ::

La pillamos en 3€ en plan campeón y nos vamos a cerrar el gap en 6€ :

Ale, les leo luego


----------



## wetpiñata (31 May 2013)

El sp500 jugando con fuego...


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

En el SP todo tranquilo por encima de 1638-40. Tradeo puro y duro.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 May 2013)

menudos los usanos


----------



## nombre (31 May 2013)

Pepon te invoco


Vamos coooño! :S


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me cito, digo ozú que bestias (3.23 hoy) y me voy a casa.... hasta el nb de pt trbj



Que grande pirata:Aplauso: 
Yo a 3 cumpliré mi palabra, aunque estén mas endeudados de lo que me gustaría están muy bien posicionados. Un apunte que acabo de ver en sus cuentas, están bajando poco a poco los intereses que pagan por la deuda y curiosamente han pasado casi toda la deuda de corto a largo plazo, supongo que para cubrirse en salud, cuando estallaron las primas en verano, los bonos lusos se pusieron en el 11%. Esta inversión es con vistas al largo plazo (5 años) Portugal es un país muy lento.

-Ahora mismo ya vale 2900 mill


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que grande pirata:Aplauso:
> Yo a 3 cumpliré mi palabra, aunque estén mas endeudados de lo que me gustaría están muy bien posicionados. Un apunte que acabo de ver en sus cuentas, están bajando poco a poco los intereses que pagan por la deuda y curiosamente han pasado casi toda la deuda de corto a largo plazo, supongo que para cubrirse en salud, cuando estallaron las primas en verano, los bonos lusos se pusieron en el 11%. Esta inversión es con vistas al largo plazo (5 años) Portugal es un país muy lento.
> 
> -Ahora mismo ya vale 2900 mill



Ponzi,

podrías darnos tu valoración y opinión de PT con la consideración de reducción de ingresos del 20% en Portugal y del 9% en Brasil?.

Por técnico, con esa ruptura con hueco y y retroceso hasta la DTA inferior, tiene muy, muy mala pinta.

Gracias man


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> podrías darnos tu valoración y opinión de PT con la consideración de reducción de ingresos del 20% en Portugal y del 9% en Brasil?.
> 
> Gracias man



1,8 euros por acción si el DAX bajase un 1400 pipos.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 1,8 euros por acción si el DAX bajase un 1400 pipos.



un 50% por menos del 20% del DAX ??

Es usted un destroyer catacrocker ::


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> un 50% por menos del 20% del DAX ??
> 
> Es usted un destroyer catacrocker ::



Ya verás tú a qué precios vas a ver a TimoF y a las telcos en general. No tienen negocio sostenible porque comercializan principalmente la transmisión de voz y eso es commodity y no facturable en poco tiempo.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 21:14 ----------

Entrada en NVX.


----------



## Claca (31 May 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Por fin Zparo me compro las Prisas a 0,185
> 
> Procter está espatarrada total...... Bien es cierto que es para largo plazo pero me estoy asustando.
> 
> Claca...porfa como lo ves



¿El cuálo valor?


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los de Bestinver están ::
> 
> Eres joven, curra y ahorra. El medio y largo plazo sólo tiene un camino.
> 
> ...



Para que te entretengas un rato, de mis amigos de unience


Bestinver bolsa


Bestinver internacional


Sobre Portugal Telecom

Portugal Telecom, las fortalezas del gigante luso - Libre Mercado

Su único problema es la deuda pero porque se dedican a comprar negocios en zonas clave, lo bueno que desde el verano han debido ver las orejas al lobo y actualmente casi todo el endeudamiento esta a largo plazo.Ahora mismo Bestinver si sumas todos los fondos tienen cerca de 50 kilos en Portugal Telecom


Bestinver se sitúa entre los primeros accionistas de Portugal Telecom - CincoDías.com


----------



## Arrebonico (31 May 2013)

Les traigo otra perla, del post de Vicisitud y sordidez, que prosa, que frescura...



> Enric Miralles – que Satán lo tenga en su gloria – explicándole, en su día, al alcalde de Barcelona lo feliz que iba a ser la gente en esa explanada satánica de Diagonal Mar: “¿Ve? ¡Mire qué contentos están los muñequitos en medio de este vertedero de residuos metálicos! ¡Si no se la sacan para machacársela ante este pozo de inmundicia es porque su brazo también está pegado con Loctite a sus jerseys, tú!”.


----------



## jopitxujo (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





bertok dijo:


> Había una vez un alevín que apuntaba maneras. Su apellido era Señor y tal ... 8:



Coño, que soy nuevo en el hilo y en el seguimiento de la serie.

Por cierto, a la Chaplin la invitaba a Fantas.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> podrías darnos tu valoración y opinión de PT con la consideración de reducción de ingresos del 20% en Portugal y del 9% en Brasil?.
> 
> ...



No lo veo tan importante, es probable que lo de Brasil sea por los zumbazos que ha estado pegando el real brasileño.





No se donde has visto los datos pero yo no los tengo desglosados, todos los años han crecido vía ingresos, en el único momento que han bajado sus ingresos ha sido en el primer trimestre de 2013 y tampoco es que haya sido algo muy exagerado


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para que te entretengas un rato, de mis amigos de unience
> 
> 
> Bestinver bolsa
> ...



A las telcos las veo que van a morir o destruir su rentabilidad para poder transitar a un nuevo modelo de negocio (¿cuál?).

Lo de Brasil me da muy mal rollo, va a sufrir mucho. Portugal está en coma.

Podría ser una trampa de valor.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo veo tan importante, es probable que lo de Brasil sea por los zumbazos que ha estado pegando el real brasileño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira la serie (ojos) y verás que es bajista y baja y baja y baja. Cuando veas que sube (ojos) será el momento en el que compremos.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A las telcos las veo que van a morir o destruir su rentabilidad para poder transitar a un nuevo modelo de negocio (¿cuál?).
> 
> Lo de Brasil me da muy mal rollo, va a sufrir mucho. Portugal está en coma.
> 
> Podría ser una trampa de valor.



Ya te lo digo yo fibra óptica y 4g. Al final terminaremos con lineas móviles de alta potencia tipo 30-50 mb. Vamos hacia la era de la comunicación a lo bestia, hasta la vieja del visillo de jose mota terminara teniendo un smartphone. A mi lo único que me preocupa es su deuda, creo que cuando termine sus inversiones debería empezar a plantearse ir reduciendo carga. Por 2900 mill a mi me parece una muy buena compra, con riesgo pero buena compra.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 21:42 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Mira la serie (ojos) y verás que es bajista y baja y baja y baja. Cuando veas que sube (ojos) será el momento en el que compremos.



Viendo sus finanzas ya te digo yo que va a ser una inversión muy lenta, no esperes revalorizaciones a 6 meses vista del 100%. A estos precios es una buena compra, aunque en su grafico pueda ser 1,2 extra y a mucha gente haga mucho daño lo mismo da que capitalice por 2000-3000 mill, se que vale al menos 5000 mill


Edito:


Encontré los datos desglosados


Los beneficios de Portugal Telecom caen un 32 % en 2012 - Cotizalia.com

Oi en Brasil en 2012 fue como un cohete


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> El papel lo aguanta todo. Escribir es gratis.




* suspiro *

El papel no da de comer, hamijo. Yo como de esto desde hace años. ¿Y Ud.?

Hay muy buenos tipos en este hilo. Pero hay veces, honestamente, que viene alguien y te baja la media varios puntos sólo con abrir la boca, y dan ganas de mandar a tomar por culo el HVEI35.

Le he expuesto la situación actual, junto con los dos posibles outcomes. Con seguimiento de la configuración incluído. Evidentemente hasta que los institucionales no echen el volumen encima de la mesa, no se sabrá cual de los dos objetivos es el elegido.

Dígame, ¿qué más quiere? Tal vez quiera Ud. recuperar aquella famosa (y certera) expresión del Sr. Fran200 : "Hoyga, ya, si quiere, le meto los billetes lilas en el bolsillo yo mismo, y Ud. sólo se los gasta, no se preocupe por nada más".

Si se siente más a gusto confiando su dinero al pinta y colorea, adelante, no seré yo el que pinche su burbuja de colores. Pero, por favor, sea serio y no escriba sandeces. Algunos llevamos años en este hilo cantando números, y no precisamente al azar. Sea consciente.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Vean que hch más bonita y con retoque que tiene Sangamo. Es sencillo ganar un USD en el lado corto.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 21:54 ----------

SP en el nivel clave. Mejor esperen para meter cortos porque pueden patinar.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> * suspiro *
> 
> El papel no da de comer, hamijo. Yo como de esto desde hace años. ¿Y Ud.?
> 
> ...




A mi me parecen sus análisis muy buenos, tengo un amigo que invierte por logaritmos y no me diga como lo hace pero se saca su buena pasta. A veces cuando leo sus post me da rabia porque me veo incapaz de operar y sacar rentabilidad a los microsegundos como hace usted, sin duda debe haber mucho trabajo detrás, usted siga enseñándonos sus números a ver si un día aprendo algo

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 21:57 ----------




Arrebonico dijo:


> Les traigo otra perla, del post de Vicisitud y sordidez, que prosa, que frescura...



Leyendole en el blog es como leer a un iluminado Irse de cañas con el debe ser un show


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

Uff Uff

los usanos


----------



## garpie (31 May 2013)

Pabajo el esepééé!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (31 May 2013)

No os dejéis ofender por esos amargados. 

Hay muchos que agradecemos que compartáis vuestro conocimiento. Yo estoy aqui para aprender.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

El pollastre es mucho pollo.

Acierta bastante y al menos tiene cojones para dar niveles y pegar algún gráfico de esos que sólo sirven para los pajeos de la frikada niu del hilo.


----------



## Misterio (31 May 2013)

Vaya final ...


----------



## nombre (31 May 2013)

en vez de pepon he invocado a pandoro, mira que el jato jalapeño ir y ponerse largo esta tarde ::


----------



## vmmp29 (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya verás tú a qué precios vas a ver a TimoF y a las telcos en general. No tienen negocio sostenible porque comercializan principalmente la transmisión de voz y eso es commodity y no facturable en poco tiempo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 21:14 ----------
> 
> Entrada en NVX.



¿te refieres a Novavax?

por cierto menudos los usanos pa los largos


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

*Vaaaaamos coño*

[YOUTUBE]SLFg1wkke1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Coño, que soy nuevo en el hilo y en el seguimiento de la serie.
> 
> Por cierto, a la Chaplin la invitaba a Fantas.



Reportado, esa es una singracia.

Aqui se pagan vinos de Dorne güenos a Daenerys, a la MILF de Cersei, a las putillas de littlefinger, e incluso a Sansa.



ponzi dijo:


> A mi me parecen sus análisis muy buenos, tengo un amigo que invierte por logaritmos y no me diga como lo hace pero se saca su buena pasta. A veces cuando leo sus post me da rabia porque me veo incapaz de operar y sacar rentabilidad a los microsegundos como hace usted, sin duda debe haber mucho trabajo detrás, usted siga enseñándonos sus números a ver si un día aprendo algo
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 21:57 ----------
> 
> ...




NEVER, and I say NEVER trust a Log-plot!!!!!!!!!!!1
::::::::


----------



## Algas (31 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No os dejéis ofender por esos amargados.
> 
> Hay muchos que agradecemos que compartáis vuestro conocimiento. Yo estoy aqui para aprender.



Lo mismo digo. Gracias por darnos luz, a ver si no dentro de demasiado puedo aportar yo también algo...::

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 22:12 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado, esa es una singracia.
> 
> Aqui se pagan vinos de Dorne güenos a Daenerys, a la MILF de Cersei, a las putillas de littlefinger, e incluso a Sansa.
> 
> ...



Te refieres a utilizar no utilizar jamás una gráfica en formato logarítmico, sino el lineal "_de toda la vida_"?ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

Que cierre..

*Hinboquemos a MM!!*

caracoles massachusets - Google Search


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. Gracias por darnos luz, a ver si no dentro de demasiado puedo aportar yo también algo...::
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 22:12 ----------
> 
> ...



:: Busque al autor de la cita en mi firma.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pringado en el Ibex, mala entrada en 8360, el S&P no entró por un solo punto y el USD/JPY por 0.008 (caña en 100.210, mínimo en 100.218) ::
> Manteniendo las PRS.



Llego del gym, ha entrado el largo del S&P en 1640.2 y me han saltado el stop de 6 puntos.
Todo el mes en verde GS style y operación en rojo en el último minuto!!!! :: :´´´mad:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llego del gym, ha entrado el largo del S&P en 1640.2 y me han saltado el stop de 6 puntos.
> Todo el mes en verde GS style y operación en rojo en el último minuto!!!! :: :´´´mad:



Han metido fuego, creeme.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que cierre..
> 
> *Hinboquemos a MM!!*


----------



## nombre (31 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que cierre..
> 
> *Hinvoquemos a MM!!*
> 
> caracoles massachusets - Google Search





debe andar atareado con PyG :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llego del gym, ha entrado el largo del S&P en 1640.2 y me han saltado el stop de 6 puntos.
> Todo el mes en verde GS style y operación en rojo en el último minuto!!!! :: :´´´mad:



En viernes operando,
final de mayo,
levantate el sayo
que te están fockando


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que cierre..
> 
> *Hinboquemos a MM!!*
> 
> caracoles massachusets - Google Search



Quite eso que el sr.ponzi como lo vea babea todo el teclado:baba:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado, esa es una singracia.
> 
> Aqui se pagan vinos de Dorne güenos a Daenerys, a la MILF de Cersei, a las putillas de littlefinger, e incluso a Sansa.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe no invierto en algo que no comprendo, de momento a mi amigo le ha ido bien,pero no me diga como lo hace. Con dice el dicho zapatero a tus zapatos


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En viernes operando,
> final de mayo,
> levantate el sayo
> que te están fockando



::
Si en ibex este finde vas largo...no me sale rima pero date por fockeado::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En viernes operando,
> final de mayo,
> levantate el sayo
> que te están fockando



Viernes dice???? En qué estaría yo pensando? :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Quite eso que el sr.ponzi como lo vea babea todo el teclado:baba:



Demasiado tarde ya lo había visto...Me encantan sobre todo si tienen su toquecito picante, menudo manjar:baba:


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

Despues de rebotar 2 veces intradia en el soporte de 1648 y subir 11 puntos , a la tercera ha sido la vencida y ha atrevesado este soporte como mantequilla , otro soporte que habia en 1635 lo mismo lo han atrevesado como si nada.

Viendo la fuerza de la bajada al final no me atrevi a ponerme largo en 1638 como tenia pensado no lo han aguantado ni un poquito.

Segun veo yo es posible que vuelva a tocar el 1635 , ahora esta en 1630 , de no superarlo e irse hacia abajo malo malo , proxima parada 1622-1624 , veremos la vela que nos deja el lunes.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

A los 1600 sin compansión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No se preocupe no invierto en algo que no comprendo, de momento a mi amigo le ha ido bien,pero no me diga como lo hace. Con dice el dicho zapatero a tus zapatos



Coño ponzi!
Serán ALGORITMOS, lo logaritmos!!!!


(a riesgo de :::::


----------



## jopitxujo (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado, esa es una singracia.
> 
> Aqui se pagan vinos de Dorne güenos a Daenerys, a la MILF de Cersei, a las putillas de littlefinger, e incluso a Sans




Por partes.

Será una singracia pero tiene algo que me gusta.

La Daenerys está buena pero en los planos de desnudo por detrás falla un poquito.:o

Cersei es una buena MILF pero en 300 si que estaba de rompe y rasga:rolleye:, aquí la veo muy dejada.

La Sansa es guapilla pero una sosa piel-blanca.

En las putitas hay de todo pero en general muy bien y con el morbillo que dan ni le cuento.

Po último, en cuanto consiga plusvis de manera continua podré invitar a algo mejor que Fantas, para eso me metí en el hilo, para ver si aprendo algo.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Llego del gym, ha entrado el largo del S&P en 1640.2 y me han saltado el stop de 6 puntos.
> Todo el mes en verde GS style y operación en rojo en el último minuto!!!! :: :´´´mad:




Hala, ya puede abrir el hilo de juño,conio.


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Coño ponzi!
> Serán ALGORITMOS, lo logaritmos!!!!
> 
> 
> (a riesgo de :::::



No tengo ni idea como lo hace, yo solo se que usa la estadística y en vez de operar en índices lo hace en valores.Creo que si son algoritmos, lo escribí mal


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿te refieres a Novavax?
> 
> por cierto menudos los usanos pa los largos



Eso es, es el valor Novavax.

Yo desde luego no estoy pensando en cortos en el SP.


----------



## paulistano (31 May 2013)

Lo del gato es la hostia.

Recuerdo que en su dia pollastre dijo que le tenia mosca el gato porque a veces decia cosas interesantes relativas a los mercados, en resumen, que el jato era alguien que no aparentaba serlo, alguien con mas coñocimiento que el que queria mostrar....eso fue hace cosa de dos años....


Y ahora viendo que este tio no acierta una, pero que ni una oiga!! 


Pues uno sospecha...en fin....es que el tio lleva dando por culo con la muerte de los alcistas, la jran bajista y su puta madre, y justo hoy se pone largo y catapum....pero es que le paso igual cuando se puso corto hace una semana.....facepalms everywhere.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

Hay rumores de que le han hecho un margin call a su cuenta demo :rolleye:



paulistano dijo:


> Lo del gato es la hostia.
> 
> Recuerdo que en su dia pollastre dijo que le tenia mosca el gato porque a veces decia cosas interesantes relativas a los mercados, en resumen, que el jato era alguien que no aparentaba serlo, alguien con mas coñocimiento que el que queria mostrar....eso fue hace cosa de dos años....
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (31 May 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para que te entretengas un rato, de mis amigos de unience
> 
> 
> Bestinver bolsa
> ...



Ha pasado desapercibido pero en los dos primeros links están todas las acciones que ha comprado y vendido Bestinver en los tres primeros meses del año en sus dos principales fondos


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo del gato es la hostia.
> 
> Recuerdo que en su dia pollastre dijo que le tenia mosca el gato porque a veces decia cosas interesantes relativas a los mercados, en resumen, que el jato era alguien que no aparentaba serlo, alguien con mas coñocimiento que el que queria mostrar....eso fue hace cosa de dos años....
> 
> ...



El jato la caga con el timing y los bandazos que da en el corto.

Pero la tendencia a medio no la lleva mal ::


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Largo en SP, dos minis. Stop en 1623 subiendo dinámicamente para estar a +6 de diferencia de la cotización.

Amó, amó.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay rumores de que le han hecho un margin call a su cuenta demo :rolleye:



Ay, que me da... que me he descojonao al leer esto :::XX::XX:


----------



## Venganza (31 May 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largo en SP, dos minis. Stop en 1623 subiendo dinámicamente para estar a +6 de diferencia de la cotización.
> 
> Amó, amó.



Yo he dejado una orden puesta en 1625.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

JAPÓN: Entre el Crisantemo y la Espada


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay, que me da... que me he descojonao al leer esto :::XX::XX:



deeeeeeeeeme un zeennnkkkkssss paaaayoooo ::


----------



## Nico (31 May 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dígame, ¿qué más quiere? Tal vez quiera Ud. recuperar aquella famosa (y certera) expresión del Sr. Fran200 : "Hoyga, ya, si quiere, le meto los billetes lilas en el bolsillo yo mismo, y Ud. sólo se los gasta, no se preocupe por nada más".






Ahhh... qué época aquella !!... me tocó vivirla !!. Fran mandaba billetes a domicilio y recuerdo que hasta le critiqué que enviara los del 500 porque era todo un engorro cambiarlos luego... le reclamé por los 100 y 200.

En cambio, el Sr. Pollastre siempre nos ponía unos gráficos raros, llenos de lucecitas y rayas todas cruzadas y nos decía:

_"Esto va para arriba y luego para abajo. Si se colocan al costado lo podrán ver"_

El Sr. Pollastre es malo. Fran es bueno.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2013)

Hoygan, que yo sigo en PRISA, ¿estoy sola?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> deeeeeeeeeme un zeennnkkkkssss paaaayoooo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, que yo sigo en PRISA, ¿estoy sola?



je suis avec vous, my lady.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoygan, que yo sigo en PRISA, ¿estoy sola?



Usted, Zetapedos y Cebrián.... :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

Pa dentro 1629(c)..... ATPC!


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted, Zetapedos y Cebrián.... :fiufiu:



Gracias, me siento mucho... peor.


----------



## Janus (31 May 2013)

Cierro a precio de entrada. Creo que tenía que haber subido buscando el cierre de semana. Espero a ver en el arranque de sesión dominguera para ver cómo viene.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

Os faltan cojones, una velilla roja y salís corriendo cual putilla al amanecer ::::::

Vamos joder que no para hasta los 2100 de Goldman Sachs 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2013)

Que raro

Y yo que creo que va a venir un rebote importante para el lunes.

ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 May 2013)

¿Dejamos al jato abrir el hilo de junio?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 May 2013)

Que alguien lo abra ya,
tengo el cuerpo poleador.... :XX:


----------



## bertok (31 May 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que alguien lo abra ya,
> tengo el cuerpo poleador.... :XX:



Faltan 2 minutos.

A ver si se anima un larguista con ganas de owned ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Faltan 2 minutos.
> 
> A ver si se anima un larguista con ganas de owned ::



Coño si ha habido meses que el hilo se ha abierto un par de días antes.

Lo abro yo anda....


Seguimos aqui!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/428482-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2013-what-we-say-to-pandoro-not-today.html#post9167776


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Me traigo esto dell Viernes pasado (31/05), para comentar la posición.

Los resaltados en negrita no son del mensaje original del Viernes, sino que los acabo de hacer yo ahora.



pollastre dijo:


> Para los que vayan largos, comentarles que esta mañana ha habido una realización mediana, pero que ha afectado bastante al índice (relativamente a su tamaño, esto es).
> 
> Esto ha hecho algo de daño a las expectativas de los largos. Se está intentando sacudir ahora un poco el mal sabor de boca que ha dejado, y en que se consiga o no está mucha parte de la clave de la configuración alcista que algunos venimos defendiendo desde hace unos días atrás.
> 
> ...




Comienzo diciendo que la posición, sinceramente, ha sido compleja y bien desplegada por los chúngale. Kudos para ellos, porque esta vez lo han puesto complicado.

Para empezar, ni contigo ni sin tí: para quitarse a los retails de la configuración alcista, la primera en la frente: pequeño paseo al primer escalón bajista (822x), me paso un poco de frenada incluso y me voy al 8215.5 . Error del suelo, -[5,10] pips desde la zona de precarga.

Brutal como responden las proyecciones a partir de ahí: +180 pips en primera intancia, retrace de -50 y acumulación local para el siguiente pepinazo. Recordemos que, mal que pese a algunos, el movimiento primario es alcista como se lleva diciendo por varios foreros durante casi dos semanas, y mientras ese contexto no cambie, cualquier retrace ha de verse siempre en clave de price action y/o una oportunidad para entrar. 

Para los que tuvieron la paciencia, la FED y los cojones de aguantar largos desde la zona de precarga que se comentó (8K3), mi enhorabuena, 100 pips sólo en la mañana de hoy. 

¿Qué hacer ahora con tus +100 pips de plusvies? Es complicado recomendar una prolongación de la posición sin estar dispuestos a asumir riesgos: tras +180 pips, el retrace es obligado, así que podría haber algún pequeño "susto local".

Sigue vigente la operación y sus objetivo primario (8K5), no así la posible extensión "bonus" al 855x, que pierde fuerza y para mí ha dejado de ser recomendable. En resumen, si finalmente se consigue el 8K5, cerrar sin contemplaciones.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

¿Fue aquí donde se vio el gif de la camarera sexy? ¿Algún buen samaritano? Es para un trabajo del insti.


----------



## Cantor (4 Jun 2013)

lo puede ver en el mensaje 19 del hilo de junio, a sus pies, don Honorable.


----------



## wilmermorillo (7 Feb 2019)

Me parece invertir en ibex es un negocios bien rentable (a/z), pero las criptomonedas tambien me llaman laa atencion


----------

